# [USA] United States | US Highways & State Highways



## Xusein

Hopefully, they will learn from the mistakes from the Big Dig...

They can also expect to pay more than expected.


----------



## elkram

Black Cat said:


> Eventually public transit will facilitate cross city connections for people. Its a hard choice, but may be more practical and sustainable in the longer term.


I wouldn't attribute adaptability to N Americans, plus the roads are the heart of the economic engine here. ''You'd think'', ''you'd think'', ''you'd think'' -- plain forget it. Predominantly low bus and train riderships over here.


----------



## greg_christine

The state legislature, the mayor, and most of the members of the city council agree that the replacement for the existing viaduct should not result in a reduction in the capacity to carry motor vehicle traffic. Based on this, they have not seriously considered the surface boulevard option. The fundamental issue that none of them have been willing to address is that the tunnel is expected to require a construction period of about six years. During that time, the corridor will be closed to traffic. If the city can survive for six years without any traffic in that corridor, the city could certainly survive with the reduced traffic flow that would result from the surface boulevard option. This is particularly true if the surface boulevard option is coupled with a transit line between downtown and West Seattle.


----------



## miamicanes

Personally, I think it's outrageous that road projects take so long to finish. IMHO, if they're going to close a road, they should have a veritable *army* of construction workers, materials, and heavy equipment ready to go on day one, each team of which is tasked with building a single overpass, bridge, mile of pavement, or some other small piece that can be built in parallel with everything else.

If a road crew builds one ramp, then another, then another, then another... they've likely burned 2 or more years just building four ramps. If four crews build four ramps simultaneously, they could be done in 6 months (with time to spare). The problem is, states don't want to hire 10,000 construction workers from 40 out-of-state companies at premium contractor salaries to come build the road as fast as they can and leave. They feel like job market stability is more important than sparing 2 million people per day the misery of endless construction.


----------



## greg_christine

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/transportation/300190_viaduct18.html

Thursday, January 18, 2007

Tunnel option off table
Gregoire vows fight if city blocks elevated viaduct

By CHRIS McGANN, MELISSA SANTOS AND LARRY LANGE
P-I REPORTERS

OLYMPIA -- Gov. Chris Gregoire and leading lawmakers have buried Seattle Mayor Greg Nickels' hope of replacing the Alaskan Way Viaduct with a scaled-back waterfront tunnel. 

And with it, they appeared to put the contentious tunnel idea to rest for good. 

"There are two remaining options. Move forward with an elevated viaduct replacement or reprogram funding to the 520 replacement project," Gregoire said Wednesday in a short statement after a 2 1/2-hour meeting with Nickels and legislative leaders.

A disappointed Nickels, however, said later that he thinks his new, four-lane, hybrid tunnel concept should be put to an advisory vote and hopes it can stay alive. He has promised to block state attempts to build a new elevated highway, but said Wednesday he wants to find a solution and give city voters a say.

Gregoire said the state would thwart any efforts by the city to delay an elevated viaduct replacement. In a nutshell, the Legislature would have to pass laws that would block the city from blocking the project, she said. 

"What this battle is, is the mayor and the City Council versus (Speaker of the House) Frank Chopp and the leadership and the Legislature," Gregoire said in an interview earlier this week. "If I had said we are going to do this, both parties would have done their level best to kill it and they both had that capacity."

The protracted battle has bogged down a decision about how to replace state Route 99. 

Last month, Gregoire attempted to break what she called a stalemate by calling for a public vote on the tunnel option and a finance plan to pay for it. She wanted the vote before the Legislature adjourns or said the state would proceed with the much cheaper elevated highway.

Nickels responded Wednesday in Olympia by proposing a truncated version of the tunnel plan Gregoire had evaluated and an April 24 ballot measure. 

But Chopp went into the meeting as opposed as ever to the mayor's plan: "No. It's that simple."

And he prevailed. 

There were a couple of reasons, Gregoire said.

"Legislative leaders, transportation chairs and the governor rejected that timeline because it is beyond the scheduled legislative adjournment," she said. "They are also concerned about the assumptions that have not yet been validated by the Washington State Department of Transportation."

And state leaders' patience for the deadlock appeared to have run out. 

"We all understand that we need to move forward," Gregoire said in a statement following the meeting with Nickels. "No action is not an option."

The six-lane tunnel option, initially favored by Nickels and some City Council members, would have cost at least $4.6 billion compared with a $2.8 billion elevated-replacement highway. Lacking a viable finance plan and support in Olympia, Nickels opted for a four-lane tunnel hybrid option, which the city thinks could accommodate corridor traffic and would cost $3.4 billion.

Nickels said the city needed more time to refine the idea but that delaying a vote until April would still give Gregoire time to decide.

But Senate Majority Leader Lisa Brown, D-Spokane, said Wednesday that everyone except Nickels agreed the new plan had several flaws.

"We just agreed that that's too late, being that the Legislature will have adjourned," Brown said. "And we were concerned that (Nickels') assumptions about capacity and costs haven't been validated by the Department of Transportation."

As for the two options left on the table -- moving forward with an elevated viaduct replacement or diverting the money to the Evergreen Point Bridge, or the 520 Bridge -- Brown said: "I just need to let this sink in with my caucus. The governor asked us to go home, think about it and give her a call."

Engineers fear the aging and earthquake-damaged viaduct could fall down in another strong quake like the one in 2001, and Nickels and other civic leaders want to replace it with a tunnel to reopen views on the city waterfront.

Deputy Mayor Tim Ceis said the smaller tunnel idea took into account concerns raised by the governor and the Legislature.

"The city and the mayor heard that people thought it was too expensive," Ceis said. "We've worked to bring that down in cost and scope and still meet the capacity of the corridor, which was the requirement the state had."

Ceis said the city steered away from the six-lane tunnel and elevated replacement options because it was clear they weren't going anywhere.

Now, City Council President Nick Licata said he believes any type of tunnel is dead for good.

"The governor and state legislators want to move ahead on this project, and the tunnel proposal has not been vetted enough to warrant support," he said. "It's the cost, the high risk ... they don't want the state government to go down a deep hole and not come out."

The question now is whether the mayor and members of the City Council will try to halt the construction of the elevated viaduct by refusing to grant building permits, he said. 

Council members still plan to hold a special meeting Friday to discuss the viaduct and the advisory vote Gregoire requested in December.

Tunnel opponents planned to show up to express support for the advisory vote and for replacing the viaduct with another elevated highway. 

"We want the governor to go ahead and build the elevated structure. There are a lot of good jobs in building a new elevated structure ... and they can still develop the waterfront and protect the people," said Gene Hoglund of the No Tunnel Alliance. 

It's not clear what council members will do Friday. Wednesday's action in Olympia "shows how silly the idea of an advisory ballot is, when you have a great idea (like the hybrid tunnel) and someone says you can't put that on the ballot," said City Councilman Richard Conlin.

Tunnel supporters on the council said they'd hoped the smaller tunnel idea would get a closer look from the state. Councilman Tom Rasmussen said he couldn't understand the state's objection to an April vote.

"The mayor and (Councilwoman) Jan Drago still believe this tunnel's alive, but I would imagine they're having a difficult time pursuing it in light of the united front presented by the governor and the Legislature," Licata said.

Earlier in the day, a group of business, labor and environmental leaders scheduled a gathering at Olympic Sculpture Park to praise Nickels' newly released tunnel plan on the day it was made public. Representatives from the Downtown Seattle Association, which participated in the gathering, said later the group was "stunned and disappointed" with the announcement from Gregoire and legislative leaders. It asked them to reconsider the new tunnel proposal.



WHERE THEY STAND ON VIADUCT

Gov. Chris Gregoire: "There are two remaining options. Move forward with an elevated viaduct replacement or reprogram funding to the 520 replacement project," she said in a statement Wednesday. 

Seattle Mayor Greg Nickels: Still thinks his latest four-lane, hybrid tunnel concept should be put to an advisory vote and wants the plan to stay alive. 

Speaker of the House Frank Chopp, D-Seattle: Opposed to the mayor's plan, or any tunnel. 

WHAT'S NEXT

Council members still plan to hold a special meeting Friday to discuss the viaduct and the advisory vote Gregoire requested in December. 

It's not clear what council members will do Friday.

P-I reporters Angela Galloway and Neil Modie contributed to this report. P-I reporter Larry Lange can be reached at 206-448-8313 or [email protected].


----------



## Jaxom92

Currently, it seems the public opinion in Seattle is for a rebuild of the viaduct above ground, but siesmicly stable and with more capacity. The governor also prefers the elevated structure and gave an April deadline of puting the issue to the voters. Heres the latest news:

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/opinion/300059_tunnelliteed.html

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2003530078_viaduct18m.html


----------



## greg_christine

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2003532645_webviaduct19.html

Voters to get say on elevated highway and four-lane tunnel
By Susan Gilmore and Mike Lindblom

Seattle Times staff reporters

Seattle voters will weigh in March 13 on whether to replace the Alaskan Way Viaduct with an elevated highway or a four-lane tunnel. 

The Seattle City Council voted 6-3 this afternoon to put two alternatives on the advisory ballot. Council members seemed unsure what would happen if both measures pass or fail. One will be an up-or-down vote on the elevated viaduct and the other, also an up-or-down measure, will ask if voters favor a four-lane tunnel. 

The council has not yet finalized the ballot wording, but members did agree to list $3.41 billion as the cost for the four-lane tunnel, a trimmed-down tunnel alternative that Mayor Greg Nickels began promoting this week. The measure asking voters if they support a new elevated structure will indicate that most of the funding for its $2.8 billion cost has been secured. 

The city is asking King County to have an all-mail election. The cost has been estimated at $1 million. Replacement of the viaduct would be the only issue on the special-election ballot. 

The March 13 vote represents a last-ditch effort by the city to gather support for a tunnel, which, big or small, would be pricier than a new elevated structure. 

The council action also caps a tumultuous week over how replace the 1953 viaduct. 

Nickels on Tuesday began championing the four-lane tunnel as a good alternative to the $4.6 billion, six-lane tunnel he had wanted for so long. The four-lane tunnel would carry just as many cars as a six-lane tunnel, he said, and cut $1.2 billion from the price. 

The next day, Gov. Christine Gregoire and legislative leaders said the four-lane tunnel was not an option, and the state will either replace the viaduct with an elevated highway or shift more than $2 billion from the viaduct to the Highway 520 floating bridge. 

In December, Gregoire had been expected to announce whether a six-lane tunnel or an elevated highway would be built along the Seattle waterfront. Instead, she called on Seattle voters to decide the issue, saying it was the only way to break a political stalemate over the two options. She was criticized for punting, but this week took a harder stand after hearing that Seattle might not hold a vote until after the Legislature adjourned -- if it held a vote at all.

Her announcement prompted Nickels and council members to work toward the March advisory vote. 

"We've been coerced" by the state to hold the election, said council member Peter Steinbrueck, who voted no with David Della and council President Nick Licata. "I see this as political tyranny, the choices have been rigged for us." 

The four-lane tunnel idea, called the "hybrid tunnel" by the city, has been intensively studied only since Jan. 5 — at the city's request — by the state Department of Transportation, project consultants, and an expert review panel appointed last year to look at the viaduct and Highway 520 bridge. The panel said the smaller tunnel "showed promise" and could save hundreds of millions of dollars. 

But DOT officials ceased work on the issue Jan. 11 and said the state would not fund further viaduct study by the panel. 

State Transportation Secretary Doug MacDonald said today he couldn't comment on whether the city's $3.41 billion figure is credible. 

"We are not going to say anything about a number that we haven't had a chance to examine," he said. 

Councilwoman Jan Drago, head of the council's transportation committee, said after today's vote that if the DOT didn't study the new tunnel costs, the city would hire an independent firm the council hopes will validate the numbers. 

Drago, who supports the four-lane tunnel, said a vote was the only way to avoid having an elevated highway forced on the city. 

"We don't need Olympia dictating to Seattle," she said. "We can speak for ourselves. 

Susan Gilmore: [email protected] or 206-464-2054. Mike Lindblom: [email protected] or 206-515-5631. 

Copyright © 2007 The Seattle Times Company











http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2003531672_tunnelcapacity19m.html

Q&A | Can a four-lane tunnel do the work of six lanes?
By Mike Lindblom

Seattle Times staff reporter

At first, the pitch sounds like snake oil: a four-lane waterfront tunnel that can carry as many cars as a tunnel with six lanes and save $1.2 billion.

But just a few days ago, a panel of experts said Seattle Mayor Greg Nickels' last-ditch proposal for a narrower tunnel deserved a closer look by the state.

Gov. Christine Gregoire, however, said enough was enough. She ordered an end to the discussion. Either the state will build a cheaper elevated replacement for the Alaskan Way Viaduct, or more than $2 billion in state aid would be shifted to the equally needy Highway 520 floating bridge.

Nickels and other pro-tunnel city leaders aren't ready to take no for an answer.

They hope a city advisory election would give the tunnel another chance.

Even assuming Olympia cares, the city first has to convince voters that the plan Nickels is now promoting is credible.

Q. How can four lanes carry as many cars as six?

A. During rush hours, the safety shoulders would become exit-only lanes, effectively widening the roadway from four lanes to six. In the morning commute northbound, the right shoulder would become an exit-only lane to Western Avenue. The speed limit would be reduced at peak times.

In off-peak times, the shoulders would serve as break-down lanes, and cars would exit the highway from the usual right lane, leaving two through-lanes in each direction. "The best engineering judgment tells you it would work, but you have to go back and do the analysis," said panel member Don Forbes, a former Oregon state transportation director. The panel was appointed by Gregoire and legislative leaders.

Q. Would traffic become clogged if a car stalls at rush hour?

A. Quite likely.

The city would need to station tow trucks nearby, to clear fender-benders and breakdowns, said Deputy Mayor Tim Ceis. Stalls are rare enough that the occasional tie-up seems a reasonable tradeoff for a possible billion-dollar savings, Forbes said.

At off-peak times, when traffic is moving fastest, there would be a full-sized shoulder, where stalled cars could pull over.

Q. Would a narrower tunnel save money?

A. The city, after seeking data from the state Department of Transportation and engineering consultant Parsons Brinckerhoff and other members of the viaduct design team, produced a cost figure of $3.4 billion. The DOT would not discuss the figure this week.

A four-lane tunnel, with lanes built side by side, would require a shallower trench than the stacked six-lane tunnel. A smaller tunnel would use less concrete. Construction could be finished by July 2013, or 1 ½ years sooner than the big tunnel, the city says.

Q. If this tunnel is so great, why didn't the city propose it sooner?

A. City staffers say they looked at a leaner structure after a price shock Sept. 20, when DOT estimates for the six-lane tunnel increased $1 billion.

Until that point, the city thought a six-lane tunnel was affordable. "Until September 20, we were dealing with a $3.6 billion project," said mayoral spokeswoman Marianne Bichsel.

On Oct. 30, Nickels told KUOW radio a four-lane tunnel might save money.

In mid-December, Gregoire issued a finding that the mayor's funding plan on the original $4.6 billion, six-lane tunnel fell short. She called for Seattle voters to choose between an elevated or tunneled highway — and bear the extra cost of a tunnel.

The city says it recently devised a cheaper four-lane version that connects at Western Avenue — solving an earlier problem that doomed an earlier four-lane alternative.

Q. Did Gregoire act in haste ?

A. The city says it briefed DOT on the four-lane tunnel Jan. 5, kicking off a week of study that included a day of reports to the panel.

But DOT told the panel six days later to halt its review.

"I've been working in infrastructure over 30 years, and I've never seen data on a good idea suppressed in this way," complained a city consultant, Doug Hurley.

In a letter to Ceis and Gregoire this week, the panel says the latest four-lane concept "shows promise."

The panel suggests an independent cost review, before any citywide vote on the future of the highway.

Mike Lindblom: 206-515-5631 or [email protected].

Copyright © 2007 The Seattle Times Company


----------



## BoulderGrad

I started this discussion over in the "highways and autobahns" section of infrastructure and mobility:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=427913

Feel free to continue there


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

I still think monorail is the best solution for Seattle than rebuilding elevated highway or tunnel because it goes same route. Too bad it is failed!  What do you guys think? Why? Why not?


----------



## Tri-ring

> Two cheaper alternatives have been discussed. [bOne relying on public transit[/b] and urban planning changes is discounted as unable to handle the viaduct's current traffic -- up to a quarter of the north-south travel in Seattle.


Doesn't anybody have slightest of doubt on the above sentence slid into the starting post article?

How were they able to come to that conclusion?
Were there any feasability studies announced to back up the above claim?

Although the following is a excerpt from Wiki I think there is merit in studying the issue more closely.



> Moreover, train tracks permit a far higher throughput of passengers per hour than a road the same width. A high speed rail needs just a double track railway, one track for each direction. A typical capacity is 15 trains per hour and 800 passengers per train (as for the Eurostar sets), which implies a capacity of 12,000 passengers per hour in each direction. By way of contrast, the Highway Capacity Manual gives a maximum capacity for a single lane of highway of 2,250 passenger cars per hour (excluding trucks or RVs). Assuming an average vehicle occupancy of 1.57 people [5], a standard twin track railway has a typical capacity 13% greater than a 6-lane highway (3 lanes each way), while requiring only 40% of the land (1.0/3.0 versus 2.5/7.5 hectares per kilometer of direct/indirect land consumption). This means that typical passenger rail carries 2.83 times as many passengers per hour per meter (width) as a road.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

ppas1989 said:


> All cities should have their big dig!


Why do you think all cities should have their big digs? Not every city can afford this massive projects. They have to come up with better solutions to handle the traffics and growth.


----------



## greg_christine

Just so that there is no confusion on the matter, the proposal to build a tunnel to replace the Alaskan Way Viaduct is dead. The issue went to a public vote in March of 2007. The voters rejected the tunnel option with 70% opposed and 30% in favor. The voters also rejected an alternative proposal to rebuild the viaduct with 57% opposed and 43% in favor. There is no definite plan at this point though the favored option appears to be to simply eliminate the viaduct and make improvements to the street grid and transit to accommodate the traffic.


----------



## geoking66

Black Cat said:


> Do any large cities really need huge multilane highways through their centres? Can Seattle simply stop the highways short of the city centre. Sure this will cause problems in the short term, roads at grade will be congested and people may need to move to be nearer their work places, but eventually the city will adapt, as they have in cities such as Vancouver or London which do not have such highways carving their way through the hearts of their cities. Eventually public transit will facilitate cross city connections for people. Its a hard choice, but may be more practical and sustainable in the longer term.


The prime example of what you're saying is New York, in my opinion the American city with the best layout. It has a non-grid system for 1/4 of it only to convert to a grid layout in Midtown where it's needed only then to split with Central Park. The only highways I can think of are 9W and FDR but they're not really that arterial. Public transport serves it well and I think that, like Seattle (since New York is really a peninsula and island), the unusual geography makes it much easier to use public transport. It's still ironic how the MTA has 5m subway rides a day compared to 700,000 for the next largest subway (Washington Metro).


----------



## geoking66

Haber said:


> I must say the Big Dig in Boston has shown that removing a highway is a great thing but building a network underground isn't. We have to stop kidding ourselves that we can solve the problem by building more roads. They should just get rid of the viaduct and improve transit to the areas that use the highway. If car drivers don't like the few minutes added to their commute by travelling on normal city streets they can take transit or live closer to where they work


It would have been better if 93 had no connection to Boston whilst underground, speeding traffic through without having to bypass with 495/95/128. The only exit that should have been put in is the current 90-93 interchange that is a disaster.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

greg_christine said:


> Just so that there is no confusion on the matter, the proposal to build a tunnel to replace the Alaskan Way Viaduct is dead. The issue went to a public vote in March of 2007. The voters rejected the tunnel option with 70% opposed and 30% in favor. The voters also rejected an alternative proposal to rebuild the viaduct with 57% opposed and 43% in favor. There is no definite plan at this point though the favored option appears to be to simply eliminate the viaduct and make improvements to the street grid and transit to accommodate the traffic.


I heard that they're still keep tunnel option for study. I don't think they plan to build a whole highway in tunnel... Just part of it. They haven't release new plan for it yet. We have to wait and see.


----------



## Jim856796

It is reported that the State of Washington will take down the viaduct in 2012, regardless of the city government or lack or an alternative. I still do not want a new viaduct built.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

I don't think we should wait till they tear it down in 2012. I think they should tear it down sooner than 2012 or they will regret it if something happen to this structure. I prefer to have them to tear down this year before anyone gets hurt.


----------



## mgk920

With the creation of thread #2 for the interstates, I thought that this would be a good time to start a thread to discuss all of those other great roads in the USofA that just happen to not carry the snazzy red, white and blue signs.

To start it off, later today I will be checking out a public information meeting being held by the State of Wisconsin Department of Transportation (WisDOT) regarding a planned WI 26 bypass freeway/motorway (likely to be mostly built to full interstate standards) of Watertown, WI. This project will remove significant amounts of traffic running between northeastern Wisconsin and the I-39 corridor in Illinois and far southern Wisconsin from the city's fairly narrow streets.

:cheers1:

Mike


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Very good idea for a thead, hopefully I will be going to WI this summer so I might be able to check that out.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, a lot of US Highways were decomissioned in the past. Most numbers are still alive, but now as State Routes. 

US 6
US 50
US 95 
US 97
US 101
US 199
US 395 

However, only the US 101 and 395 travel significant distances in California.


----------



## EricIsHim

10ROT said:


> As for the US7 expressway extension, it comes in the news occasionally, but no concrete plan yet. I've driven down it before...parts of the road are only TWO LANES and get crowded fast. I think the thing keeping the highway from being built, aside from NIMBYs, is the fact that the land there is expensive beyond belief (Fairfield county is one of the richest counties in the US).


The state is reconstructing large part of Route 7 right now to make the two lanes section becoming four lanes with turn lanes, and adding turn lanes at the existing four lanes section. This will help the situation out a little bit for a while until you get too much traffic again. I haven't heard anything for extending the Super 7 for real, but a new interchange between 7 and 15 will be built.



10ROT said:


> Yeah, I missed some. But isn't Route 66 in Meriden I-691? I know that there is a little part that is signed as Route 66 past I-91 but it can't be more than a mile long...
> 
> But yeah...lots of cancelled highways here. I posted this map before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From www.kurumi.com/
> 
> And this is only for the Hartford area...imagine how it would be statewide.


Nope, 691 officially begins/ends at the I-91 interchange. East of the interchange is just Route 66.

I-84 viaduct in Downtown Hartford is coming to the end of its 60 years life span. The maintenance bill is getting much more expensive and much traffic going by is by-passing Hartford. There are talks about removing I-84 from Downtown to reconnect the two sides of the city again and this will help to redevelop Hartford. So these canceled expressways may come back again in the future to create a ring road around Hartford, and the existing I-84 will be gone. But who knows how long it will take to make the talks become a serious discussion by the governments, and possibly turning into reality. Probably another decade or more.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

State Route 110, California










:cheers:


----------



## Xusein

EricIsHim said:


> I-84 viaduct in Downtown Hartford is coming to the end of its 60 years life span. The maintenance bill is getting much more expensive and much traffic going by is by-passing Hartford. *There are talks about removing I-84 from Downtown to reconnect the two sides of the city again and this will help to redevelop Hartford. So these canceled expressways may come back again in the future to create a ring road around Hartford, and the existing I-84 will be gone*. But who knows how long it will take to make the talks become a serious discussion by the governments, and possibly turning into reality. Probably another decade or more.


Interesting. I know something would have to be done with the Aetna viaduct, but are they seriously thinking of getting rid of the whole highway? And where would this ring road go? There are like NIMBYs everywhere! Cool news.


----------



## EricIsHim

10ROT said:


> Interesting. I know something would have to be done with the Aetna viaduct, but are they seriously thinking of getting rid of the whole highway? And where would this ring road go? There are like NIMBYs everywhere! Cool news.


As far as I know, Hartford does want to rebuild I-84 around the Hartford Metro, or more wildly going underground like the Big Dig, and then get rid of the highway going right through the city to open up opportunities. But the State DOT is not sure and don't quite want to comment on it at this point. Plus since I-84 is a interstate, it's also a federal question as well. 

Here is a related news article:
http://www.wfsb.com/traffic/15904065/detail.html


----------



## Xusein

Personally, I do hope they tear that sucker down. It's a terrible elevated road that does, as you said, a great job of isolating Hartford's North End from downtown. It would be nice if they brought back the I-291 beltway, but that's probably too expensive. I think the most realistic solution is to put the highway on the ground. Hopefully this issue will develop further, something needs to be done.


----------



## Tom 958

Thursday and yesterday I drove up GA 400 north of Atlanta for the first time in a while (Google link with recent photos here). As with so many other freeways in Atlanta, the median has been completely paved over and a concrete median barrier added to expand the roadways from the former two or three lanes in each direction to four from GA 140/ Holcomb Bridge Road to McFarland Road. There's something unusual, though: Northbound there are four lanes throughout, but southbound the right lane is used only as an auxilliary lane between interchanges-- between each offramp and onramp, it's closed to traffic.

The interchange at McFarland Road was rebuilt within the last few years to widen the bridge and add the loop ramp. Since I was in a company vehicle with GPS tracking I only went as far north as Windward Parkway on my latest trip, but now I'm curious as to how the two added lanes are terminated at McFarland Road. Prolly one each drop off at each of the two offramps, which would mean that traffic entering 400 northbound at Windward Parkway would have to merge, then change lanes twice to continue north on 400.

Two more fun facts about this stretch of 400:

A few years ago, the asphalt shoulders were replaced with heavier-duty concrete ones so that GRTA express buses could run on them during rush hours. Soon after this was done, GDOT began the mainline widening and used the new transit shoulders as a detour for all traffic.

And...

GA 400 is also US 19 except for the toll segment, but absolutely no one calls it that-- it's 400.


----------



## gladisimo

There are a host of good driving roads in the Bay Area that are state routes.

By far the most used is US 101, as it's the main trunk road for the peninsula. Other ones I frequently use are CA 92 and CA 35, as well as CA 1.

I particularly like skyline boulevard, a good cruising road not as demanding as some of the smaller mountain roads, but a welcome respite from normal highways


----------



## hoosier

10ROT said:


> ^^ Yeah, I-84 was supposed to go to Providence, not Massachusetts, originally. The current I-84 from Hartford eastward was signed as I-86 for a while. I think that it's ridiculous that Hartford and Providence are not connected by highway...and taking Route 6 can get dangerous at times. A nickname for the highway in East CT is "Suicide 6".
> 
> However, there are so much NIMBYs. I-84 was axed in Rhode Island totally because it was planned to go near the main resevoir for that state.


Can't CT and RI just widen US 6 to four lanes from Hartford to Providence?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Intersection & Cul-de-Sacs in Fontana, CA


----------



## Timon91

^^That looks strange.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Blue Ridge Parkway:

Part I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovr2ln032oo

Part II
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPdSg9ZdJEg

Part III
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkHdMR_FmYs

Watch them in higher quality, that's why i don't embed the video here. 

By Ilnesinthesand


----------



## Majestic

^^There's so many beautiful, scenic highways in the USA!! I wish I could drive them all.


----------



## pwalker

Check out this link for pictures of all 50 state highway signs, and how they have changed since the 1940's.

www.routemarkers.com/states/


----------



## mgk920

The Blue Ridge Parkway/Skyline Drive is one of the roads that ANYONE whom has any interest in driving MUST drive at least once in his/her lifetime! I did the entire length in 2004 (from south to north) and it is definitely something that I'd budget three days for.

:yes:

I heartily thank those whom had the foresight to begin its construction in the 1930s.

:applause:

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Chriszwolle said:


> Blue Ridge Parkway:
> 
> Part I
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovr2ln032oo
> 
> Part II
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPdSg9ZdJEg
> 
> Part III
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkHdMR_FmYs
> 
> Watch them in higher quality, that's why i don't embed the video here.
> 
> By Ilnesinthesand


More:

Part IV
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=oHgQHWNoHfE

Part V
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=1b26HzjYNVg

Part VI
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=uAkD59ItHEo


----------



## xzmattzx

As I have posted in here before, Delaware is building a limited-access highway around Middletown for U.S. Route 301. This expressway will connect with Delaware Route 1, providing a fast alternative into Maryland.

Since U.S. 301 currently crosses the Summit Bridge over the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal and head north towards Glasgow and Newark, a limited access spur route will be built connecting this new 301 expressway with the Summit Bridge. This article is about that spur route.



> *U.S. 301 spur project to get closer look*
> _Workshops imminent on $100 million roadway_
> 
> 
> Property acquisition for the new U.S. 301 corridor is under way, but there may be a detour ahead for a critical component of the project.
> 
> The General Assembly wants the state Department of Transportation to take a closer look at the 4.5-mile Spur Road that would connect U.S. 301 to Summit Bridge.
> 
> That's the message the Bond Bill Committee sent in epilogue language attached to DelDOT's fiscal 2009 budget on June 24.
> 
> Although opponents of the Spur Road may cheer the decision, DelDOT public relations director Darrel Cole said the directive will not delay the new U.S. 301, which is in the early stages of design. DelDOT engineers chose their preferred path for the new road after a series of public workshops that began in June 2005.
> 
> "Does it set the project back? No. Nowhere in the epilogue language does it say we have to start over," he said.
> 
> The Spur Road, expected to cost $100 million to $120 million, would run roughly from Armstrong Corner Road to Summit Bridge.
> 
> DelDOT contends the new U.S. 301 plus the Spur Road are the best option to reduce congestion and improve safety. Between January 1999 and May 2006, according to DelDOT, 776 crashes occurred in the project area south of the canal.
> 
> Rep. Bethany Hall-Long, D-Middletown, applauded DelDOT's progress on the U.S. 301 mainline, but said a closer look should be taken at the proposed Spur Road.
> 
> Andye Daley, head of the Middletown Corridor Coalition, likened the epilogue language to a "speed bump" and said additional public workshops may give opponents of the Spur Road "a little breathing room."
> 
> Her coalition aggressively lobbied the Bond Bill Committee for weeks to have the epilogue language included.
> 
> Representatives from DelDOT and the Middletown Corridor Coalition have tangled repeatedly over the Spur Road during public workshops in the last three years.
> 
> "We've agreed in the past to phase the project, and we're going to fill the requirements of the epilogue language, meaning we will hold a public workshop and report our finding to the General Assembly," Cole said.
> 
> "We don't have any inclination that we're going to hear anything different from the public," he added.
> 
> However, Daley said "a large majority of the residents would like for DelDOT to uncouple the Spur Road from the project."


http://www.delawareonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2008807190330


----------



## Scba

Congestion!? All the times that I've been between Glasgow and Summit, there has been NO traffic. A desert. And rarely ever much at the big intersection or around People's.


----------



## Timon91

The US-395 north in Washington state is really beautiful. Wide road with shoulders and you can easily drive 65-70 mph there. North of Kettle Falls it is a little narrower, but still 55 mph is possible.


----------



## [email protected]

10ROT said:


> Personally, I do hope they tear that sucker down. It's a terrible elevated road that does, as you said, a great job of isolating Hartford's North End from downtown. It would be nice if they brought back the I-291 beltway, but that's probably too expensive. I think the most realistic solution is to put the highway on the ground. Hopefully this issue will develop further, something needs to be done.


Heh 10 rot. The tunnel in which I 84 runs was built a few years ago for the exact purpose of reconnecting the North end with the rest of the city. then they turned the top cover into a park which rapidly became a hang out for drug dealers. So much for joining the two parts together.
If you believe the NIMBY's of West Hartford will ever allow I 291 to be completed you must be on something pretty strong !.

One hopeful note, it seems we might actually complete route 11 expressway from its present end to I 395 in New London but dont hold your breath !!:nuts:


----------



## Timon91

In the last few days I've driven on the Parks highway from Anchorage to Fairbanks. Beautiful road, even in the rain. Vmax = 65 mph, but road surface (especially north of Healy) doesn't allow you to drive that fast. Pics come later.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^^Holy .... Wow! That motorway is amazing!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't know if it's amazing, to be frank I find it butt-ugly.


----------



## jchernin

how about something beautiful for a change.

i took these photos coming back from tahoe back in july. im gonna post some pix of i-80 in the interstate thread. these photos here are of california state highways 12 and 121, through the wine region of napa and sonoma counties.
scenes like this are literally 5-10 minutes away from my house in downtown santa rosa. thank god in i live in california.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

California's Vinest


----------



## Verso

jchernin said:


>


Where do they get these names? I can't even pronounce them.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ I can't pronounce most Slovenian names either 

However, the ones posted above shouldn't be a problem for me.


----------



## Timon91

Try Welsh:
Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch 

Or Dutch:
Gasselterboerveenschemond :clown:


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ I can't pronounce most Slovenian names either


Yeah, but Slovenian names in Slovenia is normal, whereas these exotic names in an English-speaking country, such as US...  I wonder, if Americans have troubles pronouncing them. And what's with smilies again?


----------



## jchernin

Verso said:


> Yeah, but Slovenian names in Slovenia is normal, whereas these exotic names in an English-speaking country, such as US...  I wonder, if Americans have troubles pronouncing them. And what's with smilies again?


well, its all a matter of what ur used to. sonoma and napa are world famous wine regions, i hope u can pronounce those (maybe wiki will help u). calistoga to me seems easier than 'ljubljana'.


----------



## dl3000

Verso said:


> Yeah, but Slovenian names in Slovenia is normal, whereas these exotic names in an English-speaking country, such as US...  I wonder, if Americans have troubles pronouncing them. And what's with smilies again?


Much of the place names in California are Spanish and Native American in origin. Otherwise they are probably named after people who settled or developed the area. No trouble pronouncing when you are exposed to it. The thing is much of the names are anglicized anyway like the way Los Angeles is pronounced etc.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Verso, most of these names (not sure on Berryessa) have Roman roots because this area was originally a part of Spanish possessions.


----------



## Timon91

^^And there are still lots of Spanish people. In the Boston underground, all signs are both in English and in Spanish: This vehicle is equipped with...../Este vehiculo es equipado...... or sth like that


----------



## Verso

Okay, I admit these particular names aren't really hard to pronounce, still they are exotic. And many others are hard for me to pronounce, especially the English (American) way.

@Timon: in Boston?


----------



## Timon91

^^Yes


----------



## Verso

Isn't Boston a little too far away from Mexico?


----------



## Timon91

Yes, but lots of Spanish speaking people live there.


----------



## dl3000

The Northeast has a very large Spanish speaking population from the Caribbean as in Puerto Rico, Dominican, etc. Mexicans are mostly southwest, but overall all kinds of spanish speakers live everywhere with concentration in the southwest and northeast. Bilingual usage is becoming more and more prevalent like on safety signs and announcements, obviously road signs don't need to be bilingual since there isn't much grammar on them anyway.


----------



## pwalker

Nice pictures of California wine country. It should be pointed out though that Hwy 101 is a mix of four lane freeway and two lane highway from wine country up to the Oregon border. A nice drive, if you have the time and patience.


----------



## jchernin

pwalker said:


> Nice pictures of California wine country. It should be pointed out though that Hwy 101 is a mix of four lane freeway and two lane highway from wine country up to the Oregon border. A nice drive, if you have the time and patience.


101 has got to be one of my favorite roads. its runs all up and down cali, serving as an important route connecting la and the bay area. here in santa rosa, its being widened to a 6 lane freeway with carpool lanes.

ive driven up to newport beach in ore on the 101. its stunning: wine country, redwoods, rocky cliffs and bridges. very beautiful.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice view of State Route 7 in New York, near Albany.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I always felt that the amount of parking spaces around major shopping malls are a bit excessive. I mean, some of these malls must have thousands of parking spaces, are there really that many people in there at the same time, or are they just afraid to loose customers if the parking lot gets full sometimes? As the busiest days would be on a saturday, isn't it an idea to use office parking spaces around for peak times, and reduce amount of parking spaces that are for a mall exclusively? That way you'll have a more efficient space usage.

Although on the other hand, I wouldn't get too crazy about the Dutch parking policy, they tend to dump major shopping centers on one lane roads. I mean, the city of Utrecht was terribly jammed last night because a major employer had a meeting for like 7,000 employees. Ikea's can get terrible too, they often have to close the nearest exit on the freeway because the freeway gets jammed on peak shopping days.

For aesthetics, they might want to consider building a mall on top of a parking garage, reducing the amount of visible parking spaces. 

Northpoint Mall, Alpharetta, GA









Southwest Center Mall, Dallas, TX


----------



## Billpa

These parking lots are designed with the busiest days leading up to Christmas in mind- they are almost never full, almost never even CLOSE to being filled up. In addition, due to the economy and the changing habits of shoppers, the day of the indoor suburban shopping mall is waning at the moment. We may have a lot of very large and very empty parking lots for years to come in the US.


----------



## Majestic

Speaking of malls, check this out (Palisades Mall, West Nyack, NY). Camouflaged? :dunno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They're a bit paranoid in New York, many public buildings are not covered in Google Earth. All the bridges in NYC are also not covered by Street view.


----------



## Tom 958

One alternative is to install grassed overflow paving at the remoter portions of the parking area. I'm too lazy to post a pic, but here's a Google Map link to one such installation. You may LOL when you zoom out and see where it is...

This particular mall added a parking deck on the rear side-- there, topography made the expansion of surface parking infeasible.

Cost is obviously one driver of the decision to do vast surface lots instead of decks, but another is land use flexibility. Surface lots can be replaced with parking decks _and_ additional buildings depending on how market conditions evolve. Malls can evolve into mixed-use activity centers, with the surface parking areas gradually nibbled away by new structures. Or, the mall might lose favor with shoppers and become a white elephant-- it's exceedingly difficult to predict.


----------



## Billpa

This is a section of Pennsylvania's largest shopping mall, the King of Prussia Mall. It's actually two malls right next to each other- there's surface parking and parking garages as well. If you look carefully you'll also see the mall has it's own traffic lights.


----------



## Billpa

Here's a short road trip from Saturday, 31 Jan I made- a portion was on Interstate 81, but most of it was on local-type roads so I decided to put it in the non-Interstate thread...




















Crossing US 22 or Allentown Boulevard









Half the pickup trucks have snow plows on them this time of year 









There's a future plan to widen the road here, which I think is why they installed a wire-span traffic light setup.









Now on Interstate 81 for a few miles


















Harr's me junction









On Pennsylvania 934
A pretty big sinkhole opened up on US 422 in the town of Palmyra, so they've got a temporary detour in place.


















Entering the village of Annville


















I need a break- hot chocolate and a slice of peanut butter and chocolate pie should do the trick 









I can do road-geek stuff from the comfort of my chair in the cafe where I stopped- this view's from the front window









For someone who had his feet and hands cut off, he sure gets around 









Back on PA 934- a lot of dairy farm operations around here.









934 ends at US route 322









That farmhouse's driveway ends at a traffic light. Imagine living on a farm and you can't even leave your private driveway without having to obey a traffic signal!:nuts:


















On 322









Heading toward America's Chocolatetown, Hershey









Gonna head home on a short freeway-section of US 322


----------



## Billpa

delete


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Really nice.  I kind of like these journeys even more, because they show the real American life more than some freeway exits


----------



## Billpa

ChrisZwolle said:


> Really nice.  I kind of like these journeys even more, because they show the real American life more than some freeway exits


Thanks- someone once said Interstates are great, but you don't _see_ anything.


----------



## city_thing

ChrisZwolle said:


> They're a bit paranoid in New York, many public buildings are not covered in Google Earth. All the bridges in NYC are also not covered by Street view.


I must be going blind or something - I can't see how the mall posted above is 'camouflaged'. What's different about it? Is it because it's not very clear?

What other buildings in New York can't you see on Google Earth?


----------



## geogregor

Great pictures Billpa, looks like you had nice weather.
I like countryside roads.


----------



## Tom 958

Ah, _here's_ the PA we know and love. hno:


----------



## Majestic

Great report Billpa, I admire your pictures, always hoping for more road-geeking from you 
(yummy pie) :eat: :cheers:




Tom 958 said:


> Ah, _here's_ the PA we know and love. hno:


Yeah, you're right. I've experienced the same when I stayed in this state. I was quite surprised to see that even tolled Penna Turnpike had a pretty bad pavement (although with some stretches reconstructed).



city_thing said:


> I must be going blind or something - I can't see how the mall posted above is 'camouflaged'. What's different about it? Is it because it's not very clear?


Check it yourself, you'll see the difference.


----------



## Timon91

Nice report, Billpa. In short time we've seen all roads in Pennsylvania :lol:

By the way, I've never heard of peanut-butter and chocolate pie. Weird combination. Does it taste good?


----------



## Billpa

Timon91 said:


> Nice report, Billpa. In short time we've seen all roads in Pennsylvania :lol:
> 
> By the way, I've never heard of peanut-butter and chocolate pie. Weird combination. Does it taste good?



It might just be the tastiest dessert ever made!



> Ah, here's the PA we know and love.hno:


Yeah, I know- how 'bout a little paint? What could 'that' cost?!?


----------



## city_thing

Majestic said:


> Great report Billpa, I admire your pictures, always hoping for more road-geeking from you
> (yummy pie) :eat: :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right. I've experienced the same when I stayed in this state. I was quite surprised to see that even tolled Penna Turnpike had a pretty bad pavement (although with some stretches reconstructed).
> 
> 
> Check it yourself, you'll see the difference.


There's only a slight difference in clarity, nothing special.

What are the other buildings in New York that are blurred/blocked out?

I looked up the Pentagon and the CIA in Langley, and they're pretty clear.


----------



## Majestic

^^ Stony Brook University, Long Island.


----------



## ttownfeen

They blurred out Buffalo Airport, but not JFK Airport in NYC?


----------



## jchernin

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Chris, I beg to differ. The landscape is nothing special, but still better than US-101 that runs parallel to it.
> 
> What I would suggest is to take a drive on CA-1 highway north of San Francisco up to Fort Bragg or Fort Ross. The scenery is amazing there... if it happens to be a sunny day  On the way back you can turn out at Russian River and take CA-116 through Sebastopol to get back on US-101.
> 
> While you are in Carmel, don't forget to take a famous 17-mile drive. I didn't like it, but it is worth to see.
> 
> If you are a wine lover, you can visit Napa and Sonoma. Just to give you heads up, the scenery there is generally not very green and reminds me of inland Spain.


ah, home. yes, sight-seeing thru northern california is a MUST. (no wonder the amgen bicycle tour is so popular). wine country is spectacular: ive lived here all my life and it still amazes me. theres a saying that everywhere u look is fit for a postcard. 116 takes u from the ocean, to the redwoods, along the russion river to the cute town of sebastopol. its designated a scenic highway. here are some pix that i posted earlier in this thread to give you all an idea of the local beauty. much of this is highway 12 and 121 that connects napa/sonoma.



jchernin said:


> how about something beautiful for a change.
> 
> i took these photos coming back from tahoe back in july. im gonna post some pix of i-80 in the interstate thread. these photos here are of california state highways 12 and 121, through the wine region of napa and sonoma counties.
> scenes like this are literally 5-10 minutes away from my house in downtown santa rosa. thank god in i live in california.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Thanks for the Penn. roads pictures!


----------



## Billpa

^^ Thanks!

Some more driving around...This time I stayed very close to Harrisburg. Down Front Street which runs alongside the Susquehanna River. Then across the river, onto US Route 15 and then back home via the Pennsylvania Turnpike which is also I-76.















































The first part of Front St. is two way- a bit later it goes to one-way.













































Crossing the Susquehanna River- It's about a mile wide at this point.


















On the other side of the river- a tree trimming operation...


















A bit further on, I'm on route 15 approaching the Pennsylvania Turnpike...


















Entering the Turnpike.









A Pennsylvania State Police car:









On the Penn Pike- a narrow interstate for sure 




































Coming upon my exit...









Entering the new Turnpike Bridge over the Susquehanna River- with the Turnpike's newer sign supports...


----------



## Timon91

Nice report, Billpa, I guess this was on your day off 

By the way, is it an American habit to change the German names they use? I mean, Frankf*o*rt is the capital of Kentucky, and in this report there is an "Erf*o*rd Road" (though they also changed the t with a d )


----------



## Billpa

Yes I was off today .
There are certainly a lot of spellings that are just a bit off from the "Olde Country".
There are likely good stories behind those changes- but I sure don't know 'em


----------



## Majestic

Great report and pictures! Thanks very much 

I drove PA turnpike between Scranton and Philly and I must admit it looks more or less the same: narrow with concrete barrier and not very good pavement for a toll road. Although comparing it still looks very good in Harrisburg area.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting pictures.

"Harrisburg East". Is that the name of a road or exit? 

I'm not too happy with "Carlisle" being the only control city for I-81 south. First, it's a small town, and kind of dwarfed by Harrisburg on maps probably. They should pick something further away, problem is the first really large city is quite far to the south, probably too far to make sense already near Harrisburg. I mean Knoxville. And Knoxville is not along I-81. Roanoke is also a bit too far away to sign yet. Maybe Hagerstown.


----------



## J N Winkler

ChrisZwolle said:


> "Harrisburg East". Is that the name of a road or exit?


It is an interchange name. The Pennsylvania Turnpike has used interchange names in this general style since it opened in 1940.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Thanks again! Pennslilvania seemes to be nice!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

J N Winkler said:


> It is an interchange name. The Pennsylvania Turnpike has used interchange names in this general style since it opened in 1940.


I really like it.  It's also easy to refer to in traffic information. As you probably know, several European countries have official names for all exits.


----------



## Billpa

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm not too happy with "Carlisle" being the only control city for I-81 south. First, it's a small town, and kind of dwarfed by Harrisburg on maps probably. They should pick something further away, problem is the first really large city is quite far to the south, probably too far to make sense already near Harrisburg. I mean Knoxville. And Knoxville is not along I-81. Roanoke is also a bit too far away to sign yet. Maybe Hagerstown.



The bigger towns along 81 after Harrisburg are Carlisle, Chambersburg, Hagerstown, Md Martinsburg, WV and Harrisonburg and Roanoke, VA. Not exactly Boston, NY, Philly, Baltimore and DC


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Carlisle is there because there are some pretty big car events there every year.


----------



## geogregor

@ Billpa

Little technical question.
How do you take such great pictures while driving? Do you hold camera in your hand or have some sort of device to fix it to the windscreen/windshield? 

I'm planning big driving tour of western USA this May/June and I would like to take some pictures. But I don't want to manipulate my camera while driving.
Where can you buy mounting for cameras which you can use inside a car?
I mean something like holder for GPS unit.
Best Buy?


----------



## mgk920

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Carlisle is there because there are some pretty big car events there every year.


'Carlisle' is also the well-known official name of a major interchange on the PA Turnpike.

Mike


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Haha thats probably the main reason, I just know Carlisle from the auto events there.


----------



## deranged

Great pictures. Thanks for posting those! :cheers:


----------



## Billpa

geogregor said:


> @ Billpa
> 
> Little technical question.
> How do you take such great pictures while driving? Do you hold camera in your hand or have some sort of device to fix it to the windscreen/windshield?
> 
> I'm planning big driving tour of western USA this May/June and I would like to take some pictures. But I don't want to manipulate my camera while driving.
> Where can you buy mounting for cameras which you can use inside a car?
> I mean something like holder for GPS unit.
> Best Buy?



I should do a better job but I just adjust the zoom to where I like it and pick the camera up when I want to shoot- I hold it at the top of the steering wheel- and I never shoot when I'm passing someone or if I'm getting passed.


----------



## Nexis

*Nice shots of the "new PA turnpike" , Now if you Pennsylvanians could just update the whole length then i would feel safe on driving or riding on it. On Tuesday I'll be on it , as i go on Winter Break Vacation to my Ant's 48 acre Farm in Chester County and take 2 day visit to Lancaster, where i spent my Childhood at on Vacations! *


----------



## Billpa

OK, we'll get right on that.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I made this post for another forum, but it suits here too;

I noticed Wyoming has an extreme amount of concurrencies along US Highways. Some road numbers are running concurrent for over 2/3rds of their route.

Number: total length: concurrent: percentage:
US 14, 451 miles, 280 miles, 62%
US 16, 468 miles, 296 miles, 63%
US 18, 98 miles, 88 miles, 90%
US 20, 524 miles, 436 miles, 83%
US 26, 471 miles, 369 miles, 78%
US 30, 449 miles, 345 miles, 77%
US 85, 255 miles, 65 miles, 25%
US 87, 356 miles, 356 miles, 100%
US 89, 247 miles, 147 miles, 60%
US 189, 202 miles, 71 miles, 35%
US 191, 354 miles, 193 miles, 55%
US 287, 491 miles, 306 miles, 62%

As you can see, most routes are over 60% concurrent with another USH or IH, and US 87 is even completely concurrent with I-25 and I-90 throughout the state. Especially the Yellowstone National Park area is a mess, with sometimes 4 US Highways running concurrent.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

*WA-26*

Two weeks ago my wife and I made a trip to Seattle, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to take some pictures along the non-motorway stretch which consists of WA-195 (25 km) and the entire length of WA-26 (214 km). This is the fastest way to get to Seattle from Pullman, although more than half of the way consists of 2x1 highways. So, here we go 










Here, it is still Pullman. We are heading toward WA-195 which is 3 km away:









This is WA-195. This is the main road that connects Lewiston, Pullman and Spokane. The land is used exclusively to grow wheat. Hence, the county name Whitman. This landscape persists almost throughout the entire way to Spokane. The speed limit is 100 km/h:









Now, we are entering Colfax - a small conservative city with one Main street. The speed limit drops to 72 km/h on approach and then to 40 km/h past the city limit boundaries. As a word of advise, you better slow down exactly to 40 km/h because local police is vigorously enforcing the speed limit:









After turning left on WA-26 past Colfax city centre, here is what we see. The start of the damned road. Why "damned"? Because there I received 2 traffic citations and my car broke down once at 22:00. The traffic density is pretty low there, and it is not uncommon to see 1-2 cars in 15 minutes at that time. Plus, it is extremely boring to drive there for 2-2.5 hours. Technically, this is the end of WA-26, but for us it's only the beginning...









For some reason, in Oregon and Washington, two solid centre lines are set farer apart unlike in California and Nevada. After moving to WA, it seemed weird to me, but then I got used to it.









Pretty much self-explanatory...









The speed limit increases to 105 km/h. Not bad for a 2x1 highway, I must say. However, Montana and Nevada (maybe Texas?) have even higher speed limits of 112 km/h for 2x1 roads.


















Washtucna is one of the two villages that are located on 214-km stretch of WA-26. If your car breaks down somewhere in between, good luck to you. Vantage is the end point of WA-26, so we still have 188 km to go...









As you can see, the destination signs on this highway are not very consistent because every other sign shows every other city, but Seattle (the final point of destination) is shown quite often.









Our GPS unit was not very helpful in terms of giving us the fastest route, but it was nice to check our speed with it. Still 415 km to go till Seattle...


















This type of landscape is very typical to the entire Eastern Washington (East of the Cascade Mountains, that is)









Here, we are approaching the US-395 interchange. It is a motorway that connects Tri Cities with Spokane. US-395 starts near Los Angeles and runs all the way up to Canada through California, Nevada, Oregon and Washington.









On the overpass. The directional signs in Washington are quite clear and well-understood unlike in California. 









"Go Cougs" is meant to cheer up the fans of the Washington State University whose official symbol is cougar. Never mind that the university is 150 km away









An interesting forest formation near Othello









This road also leads to Pasco (Tri Cities) and serves Othello residents because the US-395 is quite far from here









Othello is easily recognisable by its water tower which is the tallest building in the city. The speed limit drops from 105 km/h to 100 km/h and then to 80 km/h in Othello.









Some roadside services in Othello. 









Petrol station in Royal City. Foreigners might be amused by the gigantic American flag at the ordinary petrol station, but it is a usual sight in this neck of the woods. In conservative parts of America (aka Jesusland), people are very proud of their country. The more middle of nowhere they live in, the more proud they are, hence the bigger flag :lol: 









The secondary road on the right is often used as the hideout of the Washington State Patrol because they can easily observe the uphill traffic on this 2+1 road. They caught me here driving 115 km/h and gave me my third (and last) ticket in Washington back in May last year.









This lake is actually Columbia River widened by the dam downstream. This is almost the end of WA-26, and behind the corner you will see the I-90.



























To take the I-90 West, we keep left.









These pictures were taken at the same place on our way back from Seattle. The time of the day was very good for photographing. The landscape reminds Wild West in Hollywood movies a bit.









Not a bad-looking bridge that carries I-90 over Columbia River.









The beginning of WA-26. We still have 240 km to go to get back home...









As I said, this road is very boring, and yet the majority of motorists drive at or below the speed limit due to very strict police enforcement. In Washington, all police agencies - state patrol, sheriff and local police - use WA-26 as a source of budget income, and I see at least one stopped car every time I drive on this road. Radar detectors, although legal in WA, will not help much because the traffic density is very low, so police will turn radar on when you are too close to slow down. Very often, state patrolmen drive in unmarked Chevy and Dodge, so you can only recognise them when the radar detector starts beeping 50 metres away. You are guaranteed to get a ticket if you are driving 10+ km/h over the limit.


----------



## mgk920

Canada also doesn't use the 'red circle' for speed limit signs, they are the only other country besides the USA that I am aware of that does not.

That said, and interestingly, the current sign standard in the USA's federal Manual of Uniform Traffic Control Devices ('MUTCD' http://mutcd.fhwa.dot.gov/ and then follow the appropriate links) for km/h speed limits is similar to the current USA MPH signs, except that the number is inside of a black circle with 'km/h' below the circle. It should not take that much effort to evolutionarily change that to a red circle and then to progressively drop the words and other fluff.

IIRC, the biggest objection for the normal 'international' red circle was that several USA states use a circle for state route number signs and that one state (New Mexico) uses a circular red 'Zia' sun symbol for its state highway route number signs (see: http://www.routemarkers.com/states/ ). There was a worry about confusion. OTOH, I have heard of many problems of other state route signs being confused with speed limit signs, especially in Illinois (see the above link for its sign design). Case in point - Chicago Police ticketing drivers who misread the signs on Cicero Ave for speeding - it is Illinois state route 50 while its speed limit is 35 mph (about 60 km/h).

Has there been any recent chatter in Canada about going to the 'red circle'?

Mike


----------



## ADCS

I could see dual signage as being good for a stimulus package. Eventually, I see the black circle speed limit sign (see avatar) being the standard, then "SPEED LIMIT" eventually removed thereafter.

Of course, upgrading and electrification of the rails would be my first priority.


----------



## ttownfeen

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> I was thinking that since the US government is going to spend about $800 billion on stimulus package, it would be a good opportunity to do some metrication work. Metrication effort would create more jobs, and is it not what this stimulus package intends to do? At least, something good would come out of this financial crisis. Sadly, most of these flag-loving beer drinking Joe-sixpacks cannot stand change in any shape or form even if it will bring obvious benefits. Conservatism and progress can't walk side-by-side in peaceful coexistence. Ironically, this is one negative side effect of a democracy - a government doesn't push the progressive agenda if the general population is unwilling to accept it regardless of any scientific or common sense justifications.


FWIW, the Obama administration has explicitly stated its support of metrification. All systems of measurement are arbitrary human constructs anyway, so I have no preference for either SI or engineering units.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

ttownfeen said:


> FWIW, the Obama administration has explicitly stated its support of metrification.


Hmm, I haven't heard him or anyone from his administration mention metrication. Any links? If it is so, then it would be pretty cool :banana:



> All systems of measurement are arbitrary human constructs anyway, so I have no preference for either SI or *engineering* units.


I take you meant US Customary units? All measurement systems are indeed arbitrary human constructs... until one throws the notion of heritage and culture in them to justify one's stubbornness.


----------



## Billpa

All measurements are man-made, of course, but the metric system's use of a ten-based system is certainly a lot more logical vs 12 inches in a foot or three feet in a yard.
Having said that, and I do think going metric is a good idea, I think we've seen the USA make a nice turn away from the conservative know-nothingness that Alex was talking about. Obama's been in charge for a month- that's not too long. And we DO have bigger fish to fry than just converting speed limit signs into km/h with a red circle around it.


----------



## J N Winkler

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstate_19

The 1980 metric speed limit sign (never posted in the field, AFAIK, but shown in the construction plans) was on a rectangular blank and consisted of a red circle around the limit value ("88" in this case) with "km/h" below. "SPEED LIMIT" was not used.


----------



## Billpa

I think I saw one of those in El Paso on I-10...this would've been more than 20 years ago now....don't know if it's still there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I believe there were some metric tests in the Syracuse, NY area.


----------



## ttownfeen

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Hmm, I haven't heard him or anyone from his administration mention metrication. Any links? If it is so, then it would be pretty cool :banana:


Yeah, nm on that. A MyBarackObama group on metrification doesn't count, even to me.



> I take you meant US Customary units?


Whatever you want to call it. That's just what they called in all my engineering classes: "American engineering" units - shortened down to just plain "engineering" units.


----------



## Rail Claimore

Drivers' from Europe or Latin America dislike of the fact that American roadsigns are different than what they're used to seeing is hardly justification for spending hundreds of millions of dollars on such a program. The US has already switched over to metric on all scientific and engineering matters when it comes to anything that involves blueprints. That was the main issue in the 1970's when the debate first heated up, so there's no loss for us sticking with Customary units of measure for the average driver in this country.

And the only tangible advantage metric provides over customary is in conversion. Yes, the metric system makes more sense in engineering circles, and in countries that already use it. But the vast majority of Americans, no matter how intelligent and sophisticated they are, find the customary system easier to use, even those who are well-versed in the metric system. We all know how long 1 mile is. How many drivers need to convert to feet while they're behind the wheel?

I'm not opposed to the concept of converting to metric. I'm opposed to the costs involved, costs that would see only marginal benefit, if that.


----------



## Xusein

I always found the customary system to be illogical, with crazy measurements. Other than the fact that people are raised using it, and it's traditional heritage from an even crazier system in the UK, there doesn't seem much reason to retain it. 

However, (as Rail Claimore said) I think that the main reason why the US hasn't transitioned to metric is because the undertaking would be so large that it wouldn't make much sense financially. However, I believe that it eventually will make the change. Not anytime soon though.

IMO, metric is easier to understand. A person raised using customary learning metric will have a easier time learning than the opposite case. Less arbitrary numbers, for example:

A mile is 5280 feet, and a foot is 12 inches.

A kilometer is 1000 meters, and a meter is 100 centimeters.

What seems more easier to understand to you? And it gets worse when using volume or weight measurements.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

The beauty of the metric system is not even in converting from length to length or from volume to volume, but rather in conversion between mass, length, area, volume, etc. You give me a 10 cm ruler, and I will convert it into a metre, a kilometre, a hectare, a kilogramme, and a litre. When the water starts to boil, I know it reached 100 degree Celsius, and when it starts turning into ice, we're at 0 degrees. What is here not to understand?


----------



## deranged

^^ I agree 100% with Xusein and Alex.

A couple of centuries from now, people will laugh at the amount of time taken for the metric system to be universally adopted.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Here is the video from the same trip. Colfax looks like a typical small American town.






*Watch in High Quality*


----------



## sotonsi

Xusein said:


> I always found the customary system to be illogical, with crazy measurements. Other than the fact that people are raised using it, and it's traditional heritage from an even crazier system in the UK, there doesn't seem much reason to retain it.


other than the sizes of the units being logical - a mile just happens to be 5280 feet, but the system wasn't devised like that - the mile evolved to be a nice measure for long distances, the foot for short (helpful to picture and estimate as most of us have two). I've been educated in metric all my life, yet I cannot picture it when measuring distances and weights in everyday life. I'm 5 foot 6 (or 5 and a half, if you wish), not 165cm (just because the last one is meaningless and irks me). The numbers are better, especially as fractions come easier than decimals, when they are quarters, fifths, halves, thirds, sixths. I weigh 8 and a half stone (8stone7). I can judge that on a 4-16 scale that most adults live (likewise a 4-7 scale for height), whatever the kg that is, I have no idea and don't care, because the number is meaningless to me - somewhere between 50 and 60. I use kg for weighing other things (though have stolen the cup idea of those across the pond for cooking, simply as it's so much easier - 1cup, rather than 250g). My pace is just about a yard, and definitely not a metre (short legs).

There are many areas where metric is better, but there are also occasions when customary is better. And there are times when it doesn't matter - road signs are one of the latter cases. Should tens of billions be spent metricising the road network of the US (and the UK)? No - the benefits are too small, especially in the US.

Whenever I use km, I always convert to/from miles. For instance I live about 3.5km from the City Centre, but I only know that as it's 2 and a bit miles, with the bit being about 500 yards.


> A mile is 5280 feet, and a foot is 12 inches.
> A kilometer is 1000 meters, and a meter is 100 centimeters.


when it comes to road signs, how relevant is that? You don't get mixed units on them, nor need to mix them.

Anyway, shall we change the 60-60-24 split of subdivisions of a day as they aren't 10 (and also change)? Then multiples of days are in 7, 28, 29, 30, 31, 365 and 366 (week, month, month, month, month, year, year). Why have all efforts to try and decimalise (or even logicise) time failed? Because the divisions are the right size - a tenth of a day is too long, a hundredth of a day too short to be the primary subdivision. 7 days is the right number for a week, varying months aren't that much of a problem (and are based on a fixed thing - moon rotations) and a year is fixed.

Metric is great for engineering, for calculations, however it's completely arbitrary - the metre started out life as 100 times 1 trillionth of the distance between the north pole and the equator through Paris - it is a completely random size. On the other hand, yards, feet, miles, cups, etc grew out of a need - they evolved/were designed to be a useful size, even though it meant annoying conversions between the different units, but that was half the point - there wasn't (and isn't) any need to convert between the units in everyday life.


----------



## deranged

We're getting a little off-topic, but anyway:



sotonsi said:


> I've been educated in metric all my life, yet I cannot picture it when measuring distances and weights in everyday life. I'm 5 foot 6 (or 5 and a half, if you wish), not 165cm (just because the last one is meaningless and irks me). The numbers are better, especially as fractions come easier than decimals, when they are quarters, fifths, halves, thirds, sixths. I weigh 8 and a half stone (8stone7). I can judge that on a 4-16 scale that most adults live (likewise a 4-7 scale for height), whatever the kg that is, I have no idea and don't care, because the number is meaningless to me - somewhere between 50 and 60. I use kg for weighing other things (though have stolen the cup idea of those across the pond for cooking, simply as it's so much easier - 1cup, rather than 250g). My pace is just about a yard, and definitely not a metre (short legs).


But that's just your personal preference. As for fractions, most people would find it far easier to calculate using decimal than mixed numbers or improper fractions. Also, most people would find measurements easier when only one unit is involved.



sotonsi said:


> There are many areas where metric is better, but there are also *occasions when customary is better*.


Such as?



sotonsi said:


> And there are times when it doesn't matter - road signs are one of the latter cases. Should tens of billions be spent metricising the road network of the US (and the UK)? No - the benefits are too small, especially in the US.


That's true, which is why I don't think it will happen in the near future.



sotonsi said:


> Anyway, shall we change the 60-60-24 split of subdivisions of a day as they aren't 10 (and also change)? Then multiples of days are in 7, 28, 29, 30, 31, 365 and 366 (week, month, month, month, month, year, year). Why have all efforts to try and decimalise (or even logicise) time failed? Because the divisions are the right size - a tenth of a day is too long, a hundredth of a day too short to be the primary subdivision. 7 days is the right number for a week, varying months aren't that much of a problem (and are based on a fixed thing - moon rotations) and a year is fixed.


That's exactly the point - there are good reasons for time being expressed in such units, as you have listed. On the other hand, metric and imperial for length, mass, volume, etc. are nothing more than arbitrary scales, so it makes sense to use the system with easier calculations and fewer units. The multiple imperial units make about as much sense as the pounds, shillings and pence system.



sotonsi said:


> Metric is great for engineering, for calculations, however it's completely arbitrary - the metre started out life as 100 times 1 trillionth of the distance between the north pole and the equator through Paris - it is a completely random size. On the other hand, yards, feet, miles, cups, etc grew out of a need - they evolved/were designed to be a useful size, even though it meant annoying conversions between the different units...


Maybe so, but those needs are no longer foremost; needs have evolved since then. Imperial units are now no more useful than metric units. However, the multiple units, which were originally supposed to make things easier, have become a hindrance. Having fl oz, pints, quarts, gallons, cubic feet, etc. is redundancy at its finest.



sotonsi said:


> ... there wasn't (and isn't) any need to convert between the units in everyday life.


You're not serious?


----------



## sotonsi

deranged said:


> But that's just your personal preference. As for fractions, most people would find it far easier to calculate using decimal than mixed numbers or improper fractions. Also, most people would find measurements easier when only one unit is involved.


visualise, not calculate with fractions. Yes people find it easier when only one unit is involved, but people also find numbers that are quite big hard to understand - we can only really visualise numbers up to 12 - 20 at a push, so cm for height causes the problem of way too big numbers, and metres cause the problems of hundredths. It is my personal preference, but it is funny how metric has needed the removal of the choice to get accepted - metrication has only come by suppressing other units - put simply because it is not a better system, they are not better units - sometimes they are, sometimes they aren't.


> Such as?


people's heights, weights, recipes - not many things, but the things that many units were specifically designed to do. Shoe size in cm has never caught on outside Asia - that's another (though European sizes are in units of 2/3rd of a cm - the cm is too big, so they had to make up the 'Paris point', effectively a customary measure).


> That's true, which is why I don't think it will happen in the near future.


Or ever - if we were talking metric as a worldwide standard 70 years ago, we might have got it. I'm really surprised that the Anderson and Worboys UK signage changes in the early 60s didn't have metric units - I wouldn't care enough to demand that they changed back to miles and yards - there's not that much between the two really.


> That's exactly the point - there are good reasons for time being expressed in such units, as you have listed. On the other hand, metric and imperial for length, mass, volume, etc. are nothing more than arbitrary scales, so it makes sense to use the system with easier calculations and fewer units. The multiple imperial units make about as much sense as the pounds, shillings and pence system.


The Imperial system's units aren't arbitary - they could be called 'natural' units - they evolved and were designed for a specific purpose. The metre was pretty much a length plucked out of thin air. The multiple imperial units make far more sense than £sd (which made more sense when things were a lot cheaper, and you effectively either dealt with £s or sd, depending on class). Today the UK should really just be £s - 5p is about the same worth as 1p was when it became the smallest unit of currency (ie the loss of the half penny). Most European supermarkets don't deal in less than 5c when it comes to the final bill - effectively making it a £s type system (with prices in multiples of .2 of a 'shilling'). (note for non-Brits - £1 (pound) = 20s 1s (shilling) = 12d (pence, abbrev. from denari) - now £1 = 100p (pence))

Imperial units had specific functions - the roads need two units - miles and then either feet or yards. To the average person this is no different to km and m in terms of units (but k is really just a place marker prefix, short for x10^3). No one can visualise 1000 easily, so you have to know both what a metre roughly feels like and what a kilometre roughly feels like - it's pretty much the same thing.


> Maybe so, but those needs are no longer foremost; needs have evolved since then. Imperial units are now no more useful than metric units. However, the multiple units, which were originally supposed to make things easier, have become a hindrance. Having fl oz, pints, quarts, gallons, cubic feet, etc. is redundancy at its finest.


indeed, for calculations imperial is rubbish. Then again, hectares - what are they (I know - 100m^2 or, I guess, a square decametre)? And why do we have litres, when cubic metres will do? (1litre is 1dm^3)? Metric has had to rename quite a few units and insert these x10^2, x10 prefixes to give usable things. It's done the same kind of thing, just has kept them stuck on the 10 scale (1kl is 1m^3, 1ml is 1cm^3, or 1cc).

We, however are talking road signs, and mixed units don't come up, nor do conversions.


> You're not serious?


OK, you may have done it at the end, or had to convert at the beginning, if given a mixed unit figure. But even now we talk about 1500m or 1.5km and then stick with the unit. The easy conversions in metric also hinder us, because we calculate with metric we try to do the same things with imperial units and fail. But most of the time you'd stick with one unit - if there were humps for the next 220 yards, you don't need to know that that is 10 chains, 1 furlong, 1/8 of a mile - you'd just need to know it's 220 yards. 

It is really worth noting that metrication has only happened by suppression of other systems. This is because, for some purposes, metric isn't best. Metric was for science and calculations - I won't deny it's by far the best for that. But for visualising, it's rather hard - what's a metre? The length of a metre rule. As road signs don't need calculations at the user end, then I would say that metric is at best equally as good as miles, etc. The only benefit of metric road signs is that there'd be a universal standard (provided the UK and Burma joined the US in converting). If the, far more important, warning signs are still different, then what's the point!


----------



## deranged

sotonsi said:


> visualise, not calculate with fractions. Yes people find it easier when only one unit is involved, but people also find numbers that are quite big hard to understand - we can only really visualise numbers up to 12 - 20 at a push, so cm for height causes the problem of way too big numbers, and metres cause the problems of hundredths.


I can see why some people prefer to measure the height of a person using the imperial system. But for me personally, I visualise the tens, creating a "spread" of six (15X-20X) for the height of most people. Feet and inches have a "spread" of 24 values for the same range, making metric values easier to visualise - the difference between 5'6" and 5'7" means little to me. Either way, how important is the height of a person, for this topic?

The thing is, the metric system can be visualised using numbers between one and ten, as you can disregard the less significant digits. Such numbers in the imperial system vary depending on both the measurement and the values.



sotonsi said:


> The Imperial system's units aren't arbitary - they could be called 'natural' units - they evolved and were designed for a specific purpose. The metre was pretty much a length plucked out of thin air.


But how important are those purposes now? It isn't as though feet and yards have purposes which deserve separate units. More importantly, you're rarely working with just one unit. It doesn't make sense for all measurements to be burdened by the limitations of a system based on a few very specific ones.



sotonsi said:


> Imperial units had specific functions - the roads need two units - miles and then either feet or yards. To the average person this is no different to km and m in terms of units (but k is really just a place marker prefix, short for x10^3). No one can visualise 1000 easily, so you have to know both what a metre roughly feels like and what a kilometre roughly feels like - it's pretty much the same thing.indeed, for calculations imperial is rubbish. Then again, hectares - what are they (I know - 100m^2 or, I guess, a square decametre)? And why do we have litres, when cubic metres will do? (1litre is 1dm^3)? Metric has had to rename quite a few units and insert these x10^2, x10 prefixes to give usable things. It's done the same kind of thing, just has kept them stuck on the 10 scale (1kl is 1m^3, 1ml is 1cm^3, or 1cc).


That's true, but the likes of hectares and litres are exceptions; even so, conversion is still easier because of the factor of ten.
As for prefixed units such as cm and km, people find _powers _of 10 easy to visualise as well for calculations.



sotonsi said:


> It is really worth noting that metrication has only happened by suppression of other systems. This is because, for some purposes, metric isn't best. Metric was for science and calculations - I won't deny it's by far the best for that. But for visualising, it's rather hard - what's a metre? The length of a metre rule.


I don't see how imperial units are easier to visualise.



sotonsi said:


> As road signs don't need calculations at the user end, then I would say that metric is at best equally as good as miles, etc.


Agreed - I'm talking about metrication in general, but I wouldn't like to see a mixture of systems adopted in a country.


----------



## sotonsi

deranged said:


> That's true, but the likes of hectares and litres are exceptions; even so, conversion is still easier because of the factor of ten.
> As for prefixed units such as cm and km, people find _powers _of 10 easy to visualise as well for calculations.


Not easily - what's 1000m - it's 10 lots of 10 lots of 10 lots of 1m. If you can 'feel' how big a metre is, you can do 10, you can do 10 lots of 10m, you can then do 10 lots of 100m. It's easier to just be able to 'feel' how big 1km is than to work up in several stages.


> I don't see how imperial units are easier to visualise.


Smaller numbers, and in cases of feet, most people have two good guestimates at the bottom of their legs. Other things like cups (perhaps the best customary measure - a great shame the Brits don't use it) are nice and easy to picture.


> Agreed - I'm talking about metrication in general, but I wouldn't like to see a mixture of systems adopted in a country.


That's the only reason to do it - it's not worth the cost, though if there's a massive signage overhaul, go for it.

To sum up my argument:

the cost of metricating signs is rediculously high.
there is no real benefit to end users of having miles and yards over kilometres and metres and vice versa.
therefore it's really not worth doing - consistency with the rest of the world, other things is not worth justifying a massive cost
some things might justify it - a radical overhaul of signage perhaps
one possibility is have new signs have both miles and km on, then when those are replaced, have just km. The problem then becomes speed limits - Ireland had to do theirs overnight and each state would be the same.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I have to agree on the opinion that it's too expensive to justify the costs, especially the units used on road signs (feet, miles, inches etc). Switching from Gallons to Liters shouldn't be that big a problem.


----------



## Robosteve

sotonsi said:


> Anyway, shall we change the 60-60-24 split of subdivisions of a day as they aren't 10 (and also change)? Then multiples of days are in 7, 28, 29, 30, 31, 365 and 366 (week, month, month, month, month, year, year). Why have all efforts to try and decimalise (or even logicise) time failed? Because the divisions are the right size - a tenth of a day is too long, a hundredth of a day too short to be the primary subdivision. 7 days is the right number for a week, varying months aren't that much of a problem (and are based on a fixed thing - moon rotations) and a year is fixed.


I feel that time should be decimalised. The SI unit for time is the second, creating the inconvenience of having the day (which is the most significant time period to our human lives) being 86,400 base SI units. Weeks, months and such would be harder to decimalise, as they have to fit into the natural system of having 365.2425 days in a year, but at the very least we should have ten hours a day, a hundred minutes an hour and a hundred seconds per minute.

The biggest problem I can see with this is not the conversion of clocks to decimal time, but the conversion of all other units that depend on time. Units such as newtons, joules, amps, volts and watts all contain a "second" term in them somewhere if written out in terms of base SI units. This means that every voltmeter, ammeter and electricity meter would need to be recalibrated, plus nutritional information on food packaging would need to be rewritten (the kilojoule would change its value) and force, one of the most important quantities in physics, would need to have every measuring device which displays a reading in newtons recalibrated.


----------



## geogregor

sotonsi said:


> Smaller numbers, and in cases of feet, most people have two good guestimates at the bottom of their legs.


Hmm there is big difference between child's foot and basketball player foot 



> Other things like cups (perhaps the best customary measure - a great shame the Brits don't use it) are nice and easy to picture.


You must be joking! There are so many different sizes and shapes of cups. How can you say it is easy to picture? Which cup? my massive mug or my flatmate tiny cup?

In both systems people have to learn measurements, they are not intuitive. Foot is not anybody's foot it is precise measurement. The same wit yard, mile or centimetre. Of course most people get used to system with which they grew up.



> To sum up my argument:
> 
> the cost of metricating signs is rediculously high.
> there is no real benefit to end users of having miles and yards over kilometres and metres and vice versa.
> therefore it's really not worth doing - consistency with the rest of the world, other things is not worth justifying a massive cost
> some things might justify it - a radical overhaul of signage perhaps
> one possibility is have new signs have both miles and km on, then when those are replaced, have just km. The problem then becomes speed limits - Ireland had to do theirs overnight and each state would be the same.


It won't happen because:
- it's to expensive
- there are no obvious benefits in everyday lives (apart from tourists but it is not good enough reason)
- people treat measurements more as part of heritage than just useful tool, in other words they won't give imperial system up (even if from mathematical and logical point of view metric is simpler)

To be honest miles and yards are the easiest part of imperial system. At least for me. Easy to convert instantly in my head.
Yard is more or less meter
Mile is more or less 1,5km plus a bit.
So I don't have any problems with imperial road signs.
Also pound is easy as almost half a litre.
What drives me mad are all this ounces (dry and liquid), gallons (British and American are different), pints (again to different ones to make life more complicated), stones (what a silly measurement), or the worst of them, the Fahrenheit for temperature. 
I know they have all historic origin but they always make me cry and laugh at the same time.

But by now we are far OT from original title of this thread.


----------



## ttownfeen

Well, I'll try and somewhat bring this back on topic.

Alabama put up metric "mileage" markers on its major highways in the mid-90s in preparation for the Atlanta Olympics (some events were to be held in Birmingham, but they put up signs all over the state, to my best knowledge). Unfortunately, almost all of them were removed in decade since then.


----------



## J N Winkler

This is really off-topic for this thread since it deals with an Interstate highway, but in the spirit of keeping metric discussion together, here are mockups of the metric signs on I-19 in Arizona. (Crimson-slashed signs are fictitious.)

More details are in the Wikipedia article and in a thread dealing with I-19 on the SABRE forum.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Grand Central Parkway in 1989


----------



## Nexis

Heres some of my Non - Interstate Shots i took today in North Jersey and New york State on my weekly Sunday Loop trip!

NJ SR 93 










NJ SR 93 @ US 46










Entrance Ramp to US 46 from NJ SR 93


----------



## mgk920

*WisDOT to remove 'S' curves on US 10/WI 441 in Menasha, WI*

The (posted at) 90 km/h (55 mph for the Luddites) 'S' curves on US 10/WI 441 in Menasha, WI (just south of Appleton) will be unkinked as a part of revised plans for the freeway's pending upgrade to six lanes. This revision will require ROW acquisition, displacing an apartment complex among other things, and will add at least $80M to the project's cost.

Previously, the plans had minor adjustments to the freeway's mainline course in order to remove a curve from its bridges over Midway Rd.

WisDOT is also now planning to replacing most or all of the side street interchange ramp intersections with roundabouts as part of this project.

See:
http://www.postcrescent.com/article/20090304/APC0101/903040543/1003/APC01

"Safety concerns drive design changes for U.S. 10-State 441

By Michael King - Post-Crescent staff writer - March 4, 2009

MENASHA — Safety concerns due to crash data have prompted design revisions to the U.S. 10-State 441 curves east of the Roland Kampo Bridge under a new plan unveiled Tuesday.

Local officials got their first look at the changes to the Tri-County Freeway expansion project that state Department of Transportation officials said will push the estimated project cost from $251 million previously to about $330 million in today's dollars.

In order to straighten the curves to accommodate a future 70 mph highway speed, the revisions include the need to acquire right-of-way that would displace a 48-unit apartment complex near the Racine Street intersection and a strip mall, storage business and a Winnebago County salt shed near the Midway Road intersection.

The proposed project, which would take about four years to complete, covers six miles from County CB in the Town of Menasha to Oneida Street in Appleton, including completion of the 10-41 interchange and the addition of a second bridge over Little Lake Butte des Morts just south of the existing span."

(See link for rest of article)


Also see:
http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...&scene=38913424&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&encType=1
for a very good aerial image of this section.

BTW, *NOBODY* locally calls it the 'Roland Kampo Bridge', named after a minor local politician, it's the 'Little Lake Butte des Morts Bridge' and ever since the freeway opened to traffic in 1991, it has never been referred to by the public as the 'Tri-County Freeway' (its working name when it was being planned) - it's 'Highway four-forty-one' or just 'Four-forty-one'.

Mike


----------



## Majestic

Unusual roundabout intersection in Springfield, MA.


----------



## wdw35

Robosteve said:


> I feel that time should be decimalised. The SI unit for time is the second, creating the inconvenience of having the day (which is the most significant time period to our human lives) being 86,400 base SI units. Weeks, months and such would be harder to decimalise, as they have to fit into the natural system of having 365.2425 days in a year, but at the very least we should have ten hours a day, a hundred minutes an hour and a hundred seconds per minute.


Hell yeah! The French did it already!
See for instance here:

http://pebblez.com/blog/decimal-time-and-100-minute-clocks/


----------



## Timon91

Time is not really a problem IMO because the whole world already uses the same system.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Picture by ctsignguy;










The bottom sign is from 1927, the upper sign is from 2007, hence 80 years difference


----------



## sotonsi

mgk920 said:


> The (posted at) 90 km/h (55 mph for the Luddites) 'S' curves on US 10/WI 441 in Menasha, WI (just south of Appleton) will be unkinked as a part of revised plans for the freeway's pending upgrade to six lanes.


I thought it was just I-19 that had metric signage. Your sentence reads as if these curves are posted at 90km/h. They wouldn't be - they'd be posted at 55mph, which is only 88.5km/h. You are not a Luddite (who were skilled workers protesting at the replacement of their jobs with unskilled workers thanks to new inventions), you have no skill. However neither are those using imperial, as metric is basically just another language for day to day stuff, like speed limits - not a new labour saving invention that means that the skilled workers can be replaced by badly-trained monkeys.

I think, what you meant to say was either: "The (posted at) 55mph (about 90km/h for those who cannot cope with these strange units called miles, that the US works with, rightly or wrongly) 'S' curves..."

or: "I'm a metric fascist, telling lies as it fits my reality better and insulting the opposition"

The latter seems to get your arrogant, and wrong, point across in a less roundabout way.


----------



## OakRidge

ChrisZwolle said:


> Picture by ctsignguy;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom sign is from 1927, the upper sign is from 2007, hence 80 years difference


The poll is new, I wonder who put up the sign......


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Garden Parkway proposal in North Carolina:
(Gaston - Charlotte).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Western bypass of Cary, NC in the Raleigh-Durham area:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Cape Fear Skyway near Wilmington, NC.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Monroe bypass near Charlotte, NC.


----------



## sotonsi

NC's freeway proposals are here (look at the Vision Plan maps) and extreme. They seem to really love to build roads (and rail) there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, North Carolina is a fast growing region with several larger cities. Apparantly, there's no lack of funding over there.


----------



## J N Winkler

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, North Carolina is a fast growing region with several larger cities. Apparantly, there's no lack of funding over there.


Trust me, there is. NC does have a fairly high state gas tax, but it has been raided on a number of occasions to make up general-fund deficits, and construction inflation has seriously eroded the purchasing power of the remainder. The plans on paper are ambitious but quite a few of the freeway proposals have been pushed into "post years" in the TIP. NCDOT let a large number of medium-sized turnkey construction contracts in 2002-04 but afterwards there was a drought of large contracts which has broken only in the last couple of years.

At least two of the proposals diagrammed above are being developed by the NC Turnpike Authority--which means bonds to finance construction, being done through design-build contracts, and then paid off through electronic tolling. I have my doubts about the NCTA's business case for some of these roads. In the last couple of years there was a minor scandal when revenue estimates for the NCTA's part of I-540 indicated that it would need state subsidy to meet the debt payments.


----------



## mhays

I'm a huge fan of the deep-bore tunnel. Here's my blog entry in the Daily Journal of Commerce: http://www.djc.com/blogs/SeattleScape/index.php

The case for the deep bore tunnel
April 3rd, 2009 by Matt Hays 

Right now, a drill rig is outside on First Avenue, testing soil conditions for the deep bore tunnel. The plan is far from certain obviously, but progress of any kind is exciting! Meanwhile it’s working its way through the legislature. This is a good time to hit some key points and dispel some misconceptions.

The tunnel would have more capacity than the current tunnel, not less. The same two lanes each way, plus breakdown lanes that avoid backups. The missing third lane is replaced by people exiting before Downtown rather than in Downtown.

It might save money vs. the alternatives despite costing more. What’s the price of several years of massive disruption with the aerial or shallow-cut alternatives? How many stores would fail, offices would move away, residents wouldn’t move in, and tourists wouldn’t come? (not to mention the effect of being next to another eyesore for another lifetime)

It’s realistic about traffic. The surface-option supporters have great motives. But they’re mistaken. Better transit would reduce trips somewhat, and many drivers might simply move. But tens of thousands of cars per day would be added to surface streets. Political concessions to the driving public would turn Downtown streets into highways focused on throughput rather than those who work, live, or shop here. For example, the PI instantly suggested fewer pedestrian crossings when the original surface option was shortlisted. 

A tunnel helps Downtown function. Downtown Seattle is the dominant economic engine of our region, and plays an important role for most locals, whether working here, attending events, or just getting through. It’s tough to concentrate so much activity in a narrow area, but we do pretty well because of tunnels, including the BN tunnel, the transit tunnel, the existing 99 tunnel, and even the covered part of I-5. Downtown is growing. Putting 99 underground gets the through traffic through (without encouraging more driving) while allowing Downtown to be what it can be.

It avoids another 50-year mistake. Cities that succeed in the coming decades will have quality of life (as well as functionality; see above). The central waterfront and our surface streets are essential parts of that.

I think it’ll pass. The plan mixes best-case attributes and lacks strong anti constituencies. The ”view while driving” crowd seems numerous but they ought to watch the road and will look foolish if the initiative goes anywhere. Through-drivers get their freeway (without more lanes to encourage more driving), Interbay gets a wider Alaskan Way and non-jammed streets, transit users end up with more transit (even if indirectly), Downtown people get our great waterfront and hold on to our walkability, and locals shoulder the difference in cost, which is a manageable figure.

PS, did everyone notice that Sound Transit just bid two two tunnel sections for massively less than projected? They came in 23 percent and 34 percent under Sound Transit’s estimates, at a combined $329 million rather than $425 million. This is encouraging for the deep bore 99!


----------



## Beware

*Hey, Seattle! How's THIS for your " Big Dig " slogan?*

:lol: *" Let's do it right or We're the sequel to, Sylvester Stallone's, ' DAYLIGHT' " !.... * :lol:












(image from www.vfxhq.com)










(image from latimesblogs.latimes.com)











(image from www.vfxhq.com)










(image from imcdb.org)










(image from www.image-load.eu)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOak2NLGXvQ​


----------



## ir desi

Hey guys, I have a question for anyone that might be familiar with state routes in VA/WV.

A couple of friends and I are planning a cross country road trip from Boston to the West Coast. We're planning to go in the summer of 2010 to celebrate graduation from high school. Since a couple of us are transport freaks and all of us love the mountains, we came up with a kinda weird detour through the mid-Appalachians. From Boston, we'll take I-84 into Scranton, PA, then I-81 towards Harrisburg, then I-76 to Breezewood to see the product of human insanity. From there, we'll take I-70 into Maryland, and then continue on US-522 to Winchester. From Winchester's vicinity, we'll experience Skyline Drive down to the I-64 junction. From there, we'll head west and continue into the mountains on US-250. Then, we'll turn south on VA-629, then have some out-of-the-ordinary driving on VA/WV 39. From there, we plan to see the New River Gorge Bridge on US-19, then rejoin I-64 to continue on our cross country journey.

Has anyone driven VA/WV 39 before, and if so, was it as fun as it looks on satellite maps? 

We are very loose about where we go and totally open to new ideas. If anyone knows some scenic road gems in the forests of Appalachia, preferably in VA, WV, MD, and PA, we'd love to hear about them.


----------



## wdw35

Majestic said:


> *1-level cloverleaf intersection? Why not :lol:*
> 
> (Cedar Grove, NJ)


This requires a lot of discipline from drivers frequently entering the intersection. For sure if there weren't a lot of opposing traffic (esp. during off peak hours), many of us would be oh so tempted to turn left from the innermost lane...

The problem is that you would have to anticipate if this is possible, for if it isn't, you'd have to very quickly regroup from lane 3 to lane 1 in order to access the 270 degrees right ramp, or you'd be in trouble.

All in all, this doesn't generate a very good impression.

Edit: what's up with that eastbound lane taking over the median on the right side of the intersection??


----------



## galzu

Looks like a movie dude. I don't understand why cities want to build underground, maybe it's because above ground transportation is considered unattractive? I think it can be attractive, and could even be designed to work with skyscrapers.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

HwyIsraelFreak said:


> It makes a lot of sense if you think about it. Those types of intersections are very efficient in cutting down wait times to turn in the middle of the intersection, and control the traffic flow better.


Actually there was a study a few years back that stated that all "clover leaf" exits slow down the traffic and don't work in today's heavy traffic conditions as they were designed to do in 1930s. so the new way of doing the exits from highways where it can be build is Stacked Interchanges.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Verso said:


> Where do they get these names? I can't even pronounce them.


these names are American Indian usually . I love wine country north of SF. it is literally hundreds of miles of wine producing farms


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Two weeks ago my wife and I made a trip to Seattle, so I thought it would be a good opportunity to take some pictures along the non-motorway stretch which consists of WA-195 (25 km) and the entire length of WA-26 (214 km). This is the fastest way to get to Seattle from Pullman, although more than half of the way consists of 2x1 highways. So, here we go


Alex - fantastic trip and pictures :cheers:



Alex Von Königsberg said:


> You know, Chris, I also thought like that after coming to America from Ukraine. But you really have to live here for a while to make a conclusion whether you like it or not. *My wife and I understood that we need civilisation *
> 
> 
> I like metric system because I was brought up with metric system. Also, I associate (not necessarily correctly) the US customary system with everything that is backward in America, so I paid little effort to learn it. Well, I am an engineer, so it would be weird if I became the Imperial system fan, right?
> 
> As for being proud of your country, I have my own ideas about that. I noticed that the less you can be proud of your own achievements, the more you want to be proud of your country. Plus, a big flag in the middle of nowhere? Come on, do you think someone will mistakenly think it's not America anymore? :lol:


You have to move to more busy places. I mean living in the country is great but sometimes it gets boring. once you will have children though i am sure you will change your opinion again about where it is better for them to raised up.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

JohnFlint1985 said:


> Alex - fantastic trip and pictures :cheers:


Thanks 



> You have to move to more busy places. I mean living in the country is great but sometimes it gets boring. once you will have children though i am sure you will change your opinion again about where it is better for them to raised up.


I am not really against living in a suburb as long as it is near the big city. The problem with Pullman is that it is a small city and it is 500 km away from the nearest civilisation centre (Seattle). Sometimes, it just gets scary when you realise how isolated you are.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> I am not really against living in a suburb as long as it is near the big city. The problem with Pullman is that it is a small city and it is 500 km away from the nearest civilisation centre (Seattle). Sometimes, it just gets scary when you realise how isolated you are.


I hear you.  But you can switch to a bigger place or lets say closer to a bigger place. just look for a job closer to one of them and you will be set. It is hard to live that far away from big centers especially if you are not used to that. That rural life is not for everyone.


----------



## pwalker

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> I am not really against living in a suburb as long as it is near the big city. The problem with Pullman is that it is a small city and it is 500 km away from the nearest civilisation centre (Seattle). Sometimes, it just gets scary when you realise how isolated you are.


deleted


----------



## pwalker

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> I am not really against living in a suburb as long as it is near the big city. The problem with Pullman is that it is a small city and it is 500 km away from the nearest civilisation centre (Seattle). Sometimes, it just gets scary when you realise how isolated you are.


deleted


----------



## pwalker

JohnFlint1985 said:


> Alex - fantastic trip and pictures :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to move to more busy places. I mean living in the country is great but sometimes it gets boring. once you will have children though i am sure you will change your opinion again about where it is better for them to raised up.


Where are these pics? Would like to see 'em


----------



## ttownfeen

^^ Here you go:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32680824&postcount=203


----------



## pwalker

Thanks!

I attended Washington State University so those brought back some memories. And so true about the speed enforcement. It is strict all over Eastern Washington. I have been stopped for just 5 mph over.


----------



## nerdly_dood

ir desi said:


> If anyone knows some scenic road gems in the forests of Appalachia, preferably in VA, WV, MD, and PA, we'd love to hear about them.


You could continue on past I-64 on SKyline Drive - but from there south it's called the Blue Ridge Parkway. I don't know much of anything about Skyline Drive, but the Parkway tends to follow a long ridge that goes down all the way into North Carolina. Being on the top of a ridge for most of the length, it's got great views. It's technically a national park i think, so most of the policing there is done by the nat'l park rangers rather than state or local police. Alcohol is strictly forbidden and you'll get some major fines if you're caught with any.

Beware, though - it's a limited-access road, so you may have to drive farther than you'd like to get off the Parkway.

If you continue down the Parkway a few hundred miles, there will be a turn off near Roanoke Mountain - take this right turn and this is a spur that takes you to Mill Mountain and a great overlook over the city of Roanoke. (Along the spur there's an intersection where it's clear that one road goes UP the mountain to the overlook, and the other goes DOWN the mountain into the city itself)


----------



## pijanec

^^Why is alcohol strictly forbidden there? Drinking a beer is a victimless "crime" and is no different to drinking a juice especially if person isn't driving.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

US 75 near downtown Dallas.








credits


----------



## nerdly_dood

pijanec said:


> ^^Why is alcohol strictly forbidden there? Drinking a beer is a victimless "crime" and is no different to drinking a juice especially if person isn't driving.


I don't really know. I guess they want to minimize the damage that drunk people will do when they play around throwing and breaking stuff but IDK.


----------



## geogregor

nerdly_dood said:


> You could continue on past I-64 on SKyline Drive - but from there south it's called the Blue Ridge Parkway. I don't know much of anything about Skyline Drive, but the Parkway tends to follow a long ridge that goes down all the way into North Carolina. Being on the top of a ridge for most of the length, it's got great views. It's technically a national park i think, so most of the policing there is done by the nat'l park rangers rather than state or local police. Alcohol is strictly forbidden and you'll get some major fines if you're caught with any.
> 
> Beware, though - it's a limited-access road, so you may have to drive farther than you'd like to get off the Parkway.
> 
> If you continue down the Parkway a few hundred miles, there will be a turn off near Roanoke Mountain - take this right turn and this is a spur that takes you to Mill Mountain and a great overlook over the city of Roanoke. (Along the spur there's an intersection where it's clear that one road goes UP the mountain to the overlook, and the other goes DOWN the mountain into the city itself)


Blue Ridge Parkway is fantastic to drive. I really, really recommend it to anyone looking for great scenic road. Especially outside summer when it can get a bit crowded.
Drove it last April and often had road just for myself. 
But there is plenty of local roads which are amazing to drive. I don't remember numbers, I just had to take some short cuts between major interstates. 
Just explore!


----------



## squirrelq

*Prognosis USA vs China for 2030*

Created in a moment of absolute boredom but worthwhile looking at...:nuts:
Also posted this on the China thread...:cheers:

FYI:
The horizontal axis is time in years, the vertical is km of expressways/freeways/motorways.


----------



## Majestic

^^ Still it's only a chart interpolation, isn't it? China will not be building new roads forever.


----------



## squirrelq

*Prediction*

Officials already predicted that China will have at least 100000 km in 2020.

The data on the chart until 2009 is real, and the average building speed (5500km/year) is just extrapolated...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

edit - it was an Interstate


----------



## mgk920

*US 41 (Green Bay, WI area) pending upgrades flyover video*

(This was originally posted in the Green Bay, WI Development News section of the North America/United States/Midwest and Plains forvm.) WisDOT just posted a very interesting video of a simulated flyover of the pending upgrades to US 41 in the Green Bay, WI area. It runs from south to north through the entire metro area. BTW, Lambeau Field is just off of the image to the right as it is passing from about Cormier Rd to about Lombardi Ave.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi9dXDM4YCE

Actual work on this is expected to begin within the next 1-2 years.

Enjoy!

:cheers1:

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

US 17 and US 50 in northern Virginia:


----------



## Rasputin1970

*Florida*


----------



## Guest

Is the old seven mile bridge open to cyclists?


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Looks like it's ready to fall in the water any day now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I love this one; Briley Parkway in Nashville.


----------



## nerdly_dood

I'm guessing that old bridge was destroyed by a hurricane?

http://xpda.com/junkmail/junk188/P1130744.jpg


----------



## JohnFlint1985

As far as I know the old 7 mile bridge largely intact and open for fishermen and i guess cyclists as well. but it breaks in 2 places, so I am not sure how you can get across it. though it is the only possible way to get to Pigeon Key so it is still used as of today.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

*Route 36 Highlands Bridge*

Route 36 Highlands Bridge

The New Jersey Department of Transportation (NJDOT) will replace the Route 36 Highlands Bridge, which connects Sea Bright, Gateway National Recreational Area and Highlands in Monmouth County. NJDOT will replace the bridge, which is part of the emergency evacuation route from Sea Bright and Sandy Hook onto Route 36 in the Highlands, from spring 2008 to spring 2011.



The existing bridge, features 11-foot lanes and movable spans and lacks shoulders. It is functionally obsolete and structurally deficient. The bridge's deficiency creates extensive delays and congestion, particularly during the summer months, when the beach lots are filled in Sea Bright and on Sandy Hook, and the bridge opens twice an hour for maritime traffic on the Shrewsbury River.

NJDOT will demolish the bridge and replace it with a 65-foot high fixed span structure with 12-foot lanes and 8-foot shoulders. NJDOT will construct the bridge in a manner that maintains existing traffic flow and minimizes seasonal impacts and diversion of traffic to local streets.

NJDOT has held discussions with local officials and residents regarding the bridge replacement project since 2001. NJDOT has incorporated many of the communities' recommended improvements into the project.


old bridge










Renderings of the new one

http://www.nj.gov/transportation/commuter/roads/route36highlands/renderings.shtm


----------



## ttownfeen

ChrisZwolle said:


> I love this one; Briley Parkway in Nashville.


It only took them 30 years but they finally made Briley Parkway great. It looks up to Interstate standards...I wonder if TDOT will try and make it the northern half of I-440.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

State Route 520 in Washington:


----------



## Nexis

Heres some Pictures i took on Saturday on some North Jersey Roads

New Jersey Route 17

John Flint heres the problem i see with ur widing plan on the Maywood/Rochell Park part of the highway theres no room for any widing what so ever , stores on either side just barley enough room for a small sized shoulder!



















New Essex street Interchange



















Under I-80










Approaching US 46 Interchange on Route 17 SB










Entering US 46 EB










Passing Teteboro Airport on US 46





































Part of a Trip i took on Sunday in Upstate New York

This is of the Long Mountain Parkway / US 6
Exiting the Harriman State Park Traffic circle & entering The Long Mountain Parkway / US 6










Heading WB on LMP / US 6




























The Parkway climbs to over a 1000 ft in 1 mile




























It was surprising empty that day



















Crossing a Lake on the Parkway



















The Parkway ended ....

On the descent down the mountain on US 6 WB

I took these photos from a Lookout Parking lot on the Descent down , the following pictures are of the Central Valley Region of Upstate New York

Looking Northwest , that highway is the New York Thurway (Toll)





































Looking Southwest towards the Woodberry Commons Outlet Shopping Centre









The Rock cut out of US 6










Its 3 lanes total , 2 lanes up hill and 1 downhill, it needs to be wider










A sign giving warning to the Interchange at the bottom of the Mountain










The Final Curve at the bottom










Crossing the Thurway @ the Main Toll Plaza and the Route 17 / 32 / US 6 Interchange










There upgrading it to Have Express EZ-pass Lanes










The Interchange at the bottom of the Mountain










Thats all for now stayed tune for more later in the week :cheers:

~Corey


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Here are some highway pics from the Courtney Campbell Causeway-Memorial Highway (Highway 60) in Clearwater and Tampa, FL.

Clearwater side of the causeway. (note the faded asphalt)










Tampa side approaching the bridge. (note the black asphalt)



















And I hit traffic...



















Entering the Interchange to Memorial Highway and Veterans Expressway.










Entering Memorial Highway










Airport Interchange


----------



## pwalker

ChrisZwolle said:


> State Route 520 in Washington:


With all due respect, that is not SR 520 in Washington. SR 520 is an east-west route so this view would have to be from a north-south route. Not to nit-pik, but I would guess this view of Mt. Rainier is from either SR 162 or 167.


----------



## pwalker

pwalker said:


> With all due respect, that is not SR 520 in Washington. SR 520 is an east-west route so this view would have to be from a north-south route. Not to nit-pik, but I would guess this view of Mt. Rainier is from either SR 162 or 167.


UNLESS, it is a telephoto shot looking south from 520. Possible, indeed. Notice the airliner making its descent into into Sea-Tac.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

SR-520 runs south for a couple of miles around the Microsoft headquarters.


----------



## WA

They look like US 13 in Delaware


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Here is another video, enjoy!


----------



## Nexis

Here's my Garden Start parkway trip.
Entering the Garden State Parkway North from Route 3 West










Crossing Allwood Boulevard in Clifton,NJ










Northbound in City of Clifton,NJ



















US 46 / NJ 19 Interchange Complex



















Garden State Parkway Construction























































Entering Bergen County,NJ my home County




























Approaching the Saddle Brook,NJ Toll Gate










Going under I-80










Toll Gate










I love EZ-Pass makes everything smooth going through Tolls










Entering Paramus ,NJ 
Route 4 (Shopping Hwy East-West) Exit approaching 




























Crossing Route 4










Approaching Route 17 (North-South Shopping Hwy) Left Handed Exit




























Paramus,NJ










Exiting @ 163










Ridgewood Road East in Paramus,NJ



















Forest Avenue North














































Typical County Town/City Directional Signs










Mountain Avenue, Washington Township,NJ (My Town)




























I hoped you liked my little tour , more coming in the coming days


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I was checking the NTTA (North Texas Tollway Authority) for traffic volumes, and stumbled upon this Tollway map.

It contains the existing toll roads in the Dallas-Fort Worth metroplex, as well as proposed tollways. 









To sum up the proposed and planned toll roads:

* SH 121 extension from Coppell to McKinney.
* SH 121 extension from Fort Worth south to US 67 near Cleburne.
* SH 161 extension from Irving into Grand Prairie, parallel to existing SH 360.
* SH 170 construction of mainline lanes from Fort Worth to SH 114.
* SH 190 extension of George Bush Turnpike from Garland to I-20.
* SH 360 extension from I-20 south to US 287 in Mansfield.
* construction of Trinity Parkway adjacent to I-35E and SH 183.
* extension of the Dallas North Tollway north of Frisco.

As you can see, most of these projects are to the north of Dallas-Fort Worth. I wondered why the metropolitan area sprawls very far north, with large suburbs like Carrollton, Plano, Frisco, McKinney, Garland and Richardson, while there's almost nothing to the south of Dallas. What's the reason that Dallas-Fort Worth mostly grew to the north? This creates an unbalanced traffic pattern.


----------



## FM 2258

^^

Maybe people are drawn to the lakes. South of Dallas is nothing but farm land from what I've noticed.


----------



## ADCS

Other things factor into it as well. Northern freeways were the first developed in the area, which would naturally attract suburban development.

There are also other sociological factors that may weigh in. Dallas is a city of many divisions.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The I-635 was only constructed in the early 70's though. Quite late actually, but Texas only started to grow after the 60's. It went quite fast in Dallas. Look how far north Frisco and McKinney are north of the George Bush Turnpike... up to 15 miles, almost make you wish for making US 380 a freeway. 

I expect to see some shift of development to the south of Dallas with the construction of Loop 9. It's not smart to let Dallas grow any further north, the US 75 cannot absorb additional traffic from development in that area. Or they need to expanse subcenters north of Dallas, so job centers spread out of the area.


----------



## J N Winkler

ChrisZwolle said:


> The I-635 was only constructed in the early 70's though. Quite late actually, but Texas only started to grow after the 60's. It went quite fast in Dallas. Look how far north Frisco and McKinney are north of the George Bush Turnpike... up to 15 miles, almost make you wish for making US 380 a freeway.


I think there is a long-range plan to build a freeway in the US 380 corridor.

The LBJ Freeway may have been built only in the 1970's, but US 75 north of downtown Dallas dates from the mid-1950's. I actually suspect freeway development in the north lagged behind the south--the I-20 corridor (including the so-called "cookie-cutter" stacks) was built in the 1970's and is still mostly greenfield, but the LBJ corridor has been built up for a very long time. I don't know if the houses were there before the freeway or if it was necessary to take advantage of land donations or a corridor reserved in advance, but the present LBJ alignment is highly constrained, to the extent that the recently signed LBJ CDA provides for the construction of managed lanes in tunnel.

There is a real dearth of north-south routes with adequate room for expansion to serve additional development in the north. The widened US 75 is maxed out between the High Five and downtown Dallas, while the DNT runs within a tight corridor. That leaves I-35E, which is slated for major widening.

As an aside, Texas Instruments has a major facility (its headquarters?) near the High Five. I am not sure why it located there, as opposed to the less crowded part of southern Dallas County/northern Ellis County.

Edit: Just checked KeepItMovingDallas.com; notwithstanding any long-range visions of a freeway in the US 380 corridor, TxDOT's currently published schematics show (in a roll plot I picked at random) a surface arterial with restricted median openings as the projected US 380 facility.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

_First in the Nation: Diverging Diamond Interchange along MO 13 near I-44 in Springfield _

by: US 71


----------



## Tom985

ChrisZwolle said:


> What's the reason that Dallas-Fort Worth mostly grew to the north? This creates an unbalanced traffic pattern.


Garreau's First Law of Corporate Relocation: Relocation of a corporate HQ must result in a shorter commute for the CEO.

The edge cities of the 70's and '80's sprung up in places that were both close to existing CEO-quality housing _and_ somewhat accessible to the rest of the metro area. Then, when rapid growth drove the creation of new very high end residential districts, they were located conveniently to the most remote of the edge cities.

Traffic congestion isn't a crippling issue because CEOs can come to work whenever they choose. Sitting in traffic is for wage slaves.

Actually, I know next to nothing about Dallas, but that's what happened in Atlanta.


----------



## Ukraine

Could someone explain me why do you have to pay to ride on American highways ?????


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

There are many highways you don't have to pay to drive on, toll highways you obviously pay for and the funding either goes to pay for that road or usually other road projects.


----------



## FM 2258

I-275westcoastfl said:


> There are many highways you don't have to pay to drive on, toll highways you obviously pay for and the funding either goes to pay for that road or usually other road projects.


Very true. You can drive across the country in any direction without having to pay tolls. Some places you might have to take the long way around (Brooklyn Bridge for Manhattan) but they can be avoided.


----------



## ADCS

FM 2258 said:


> Very true. You can drive across the country in any direction without having to pay tolls. Some places you might have to take the long way around (Brooklyn Bridge for Manhattan) but they can be avoided.


I think it's impossible to go westbound from NYC without paying a toll. It's really hard to leave Jersey without paying a toll, for sure

Edit: turns out you can take the Bear Mountain Bridge westbound without paying. That's going really far out of the way, however


----------



## snowman159

ADCS said:


> I think it's impossible to go westbound from NYC without paying a toll. It's really hard to leave Jersey without paying a toll, for sure
> 
> Edit: turns out you can take the Bear Mountain Bridge westbound without paying. That's going really far out of the way, however


Holland Tunnel, Lincoln Tunnel, GW Bridge only have tolls eastbound and are free westbound. And getting into Manhattan toll-free from Long Island or the Bronx is no problem either.

Don't know about NJ. I-78, 80 all have tolls westbound accross the Delaware. Palisades, over to Rt 17, 84, 81, back to 80 would probably mean paying 2x as much for gas to save a few bucks on tolls, but yeah, it could be done.


----------



## Ukraine

^^^^
I never heard of these tolls..Why do you have to pay between Jersey to New-York. Is the money invested in infrastructure?? or used to something else???


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you pay for the toll bridges in the NYC area, you'll pay for others using transit. All those bridges and tunnels have been paid off decades ago.


----------



## dl3000

It is also, I assume, a form of congestion pricing. If all crossings were free, more people would drive at busy times. Cities like London charge money to drive on any road into the centre city. I don't know if it was implemented, but I remember hearing that New York was thinking about congestion pricing on crossings so that busier times for traffic would have higher prices, thus discouraging usage of those crossings at those times. San Francisco is also thinking about that. The reason for the one direction toll is because they assume you will be coming back home only to drive across and pay the toll again some other time. Saves money on having to maintain two toll plazas, just raise the toll and charge it once in one direction.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think the NY tolls can be considered a "cordon pricing", not a "congestion charge", since you'll pay at nearly all the logical entrances to Manhattan, but it's not based on the actual congestion.


----------



## ADCS

ChrisZwolle said:


> If you pay for the toll bridges in the NYC area, you'll pay for others using transit. All those bridges and tunnels have been paid off decades ago.


The only problem with this assessment is that tolls go to either the NYC Dept of Roads and Bridges, Port Authority of NY and NJ, or the State of New Jersey. The MTA barely sees a dime.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ADCS said:


> The MTA barely sees a dime.


That's not exactly true:

"On an average day, more than 800,000 vehicles use the nine crossings, generating approximatly $ 1.3 billion in annual toll revenue"

That's over 10% of the total MTA budget (which is 12.4 billion $$$) and not taking other factors in account such as gas tax.


----------



## ADCS

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's not exactly true:
> 
> "On an average day, more than 800,000 vehicles use the nine crossings, generating approximatly $ 1.3 billion in annual toll revenue"
> 
> That's over 10% of the total MTA budget (which is 12.4 billion $$$) and not taking other factors in account such as gas tax.


Like I said, barely a dime (all things considered). $1.3 billion out of $23.4 billion, if you run the numbers (@ $8/vehicle). That's only 5.5%. As a comparison, Transport for London gets 9% of its revenue from congestion charging - with one-eighth the number of vehicles.


----------



## mgk920

snowman159 said:


> Holland Tunnel, Lincoln Tunnel, GW Bridge only have tolls eastbound and are free westbound. And getting into Manhattan toll-free from Long Island or the Bronx is no problem either.
> 
> Don't know about NJ. I-78, 80 all have tolls westbound accross the Delaware. Palisades, over to Rt 17, 84, 81, back to 80 would probably mean paying 2x as much for gas to save a few bucks on tolls, but yeah, it could be done.


Going westward from NYC (Manhattan), ALL of the Hudson River crossings going west from Manhattan are *FREE*, however, one will have to work his or her way to one of only a small handful of *FREE* Delaware River crossings to leave New Jersey westbound without a toll. The BEST way is to head southwestward on US 1 to the Trenton area and then cross the Delaware on I-95 (*FREE*).

OTOH, coming INTO NYC (Manhattan) from the west without paying a toll is a much longer proposition. The southernmost *FREE* eastbound Hudson River crossing is US 9/20 at Albany/Rensselaer. Then one has to work his or her way via back roads to the northernmost interchange on the Taconic State Parkway, using that all the way to its south end in the Bronx and then follow I-95 into Manhattan. This is for someone in a car. In a big-rig truck, it will involve using two-lane state highways nearly the whole way from Rensselaer to NYC.

Mike


----------



## WA

I just looked at US 101 north of San Fransisco, and I must say that highway has some really breath taking views.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

U.S. Route 6 in Nevada. AADT: 200


----------



## Timon91

That's.....straight


----------



## Sponsor

At the next junctio turn right :lol:


----------



## geogregor

ChrisZwolle said:


> U.S. Route 6 in Nevada. AADT: 200


That's why I love visiting US


----------



## _robberto_

There was a great Top Gear episode some time ago (Series 12, Episode 2) with Dodge Challenger, Chevrolet Corvette and Cadillac CTS-V being tested at Lake Bonneville, but they started the trip in San Francisco and rode through "the loneliest road in America" (highway 50). Great fun for US-roads maniacs, even watching it only via TV


----------



## ChrisZwolle

US 50 is not the loneliest road. It was a pejorative term brought up by the Life magazine in 1986, but turned into a advertising slogan by the state of Nevada. It's not based on actual traffic counts.

The U.S. Route 6 between Tonopah and Ely has lower traffic counts than U.S. Route 50 between Fallon and Ely and also fewer towns in between (none).

However, I think we can easily conclude that both roads are extremely remote and lonely.


----------



## mattec

Route 19 in WV




























Now to what makes this road famous; the New River Gorge Bridge


----------



## ir desi

The beauty of the old, the devastation of the new.


----------



## mgk920

mattec said:


> Route 19 in WV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to what makes this road famous; the New River Gorge Bridge


Also see:
http://www.usmint.gov/historianscorner/?action=coinDetail&id=29176

:yes:

HOWEVER, I generally recommend against using that part of US 19 as a cross-country through route, there is a very corrupt city along the way (Summersville, WV) that loves to set up what are essentially 'tollgate' style speed enforcement traps on it.

:no:

Mike


----------



## mattec

mgk920 said:


> Also see:
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, I generally recommend against using that part of US 19 as a cross-country through route, there is a very corrupt city along the way (Summersville, WV) that loves to set up what are essentially 'tollgate' style speed enforcement traps on it.
> 
> :no:
> 
> Mike


Yeah, they really only pull over out-of-staters and especially Canadians. The money generated from that built a new civic center for the town.

Also, a few years ago, a local businessman had billboards put up where 19 enters and exits summersville saying "Now entering the world's largest speed-trap" and "Now leaving the world's largest speed-trap"

http://www.thenewspaper.com/news/07/786.asp


----------



## nerdly_dood

ChrisZwolle said:


> U.S. Route 6 in Nevada. AADT: 200


Opening up Google Earth to see how long that straight stretch is.










21.05 miles = 33.88km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

US 412 in the Oklahoma Panhandle runs straight for 65 miles. US 54 runs straight for 70 miles between Dalhart and Guymon (TX / OK)


----------



## geogregor

I drove this year about 29km straight on UT24 (between Hanksville and Green River). 
That's where I went over 100 mph first time in my life


----------



## Verso

You can go >100 mph on every normal freeway.


----------



## geogregor

Verso said:


> You can go >100 mph on every normal freeway.


Try doing it in congested LA. Good luck and good by :lol:

The best about this stretch of road was that it was almost completely empty and at evening when I drove it, you could see the little oncoming traffic from miles away (due to headlights). So no chance for a speed trap or marauding copper


----------



## pwalker

geogregor said:


> Try doing it in congested LA. Good luck and good by :lol:
> 
> The best about this stretch of road was that it was almost completely empty and at evening when I drove it, you could see the little oncoming traffic from miles away (due to headlights). So no chance for a speed trap or marauding copper


Truth is, you can test your speed on many western US highways, even freeways, with low odds of being caught. I'm not advocating it, but you can do it with very little chance of being caught, and little chance of putting anyone else in danger. Doesn't make it right, but, well, you get the idea.


----------



## J N Winkler

It is normal thickness for a local road. For higher-type pavements it is basically a difference in projected service life--Americans tend to prefer 20-25 years for roads where widening is anticipated.


----------



## corredor06

nice pics the usa is nice place for a roadtrip


----------



## Nexis

*The Begin of NJ Hwy 21 @ The Newark Airport Highway Interchange*



















*City of Newark Skyline from Hwy 21 Northeast Corridor Bridge*


















*Hwy 21 north @ Emmet Street in Newark,NJ*









*Hwy 21 @ Walnut Street*









*Entering Downtown Newark on Hwy 21*









*Hwy 21 crossing Market Street & Amtrak Newark Penn Station*









*Hwy 21 near Center street & The New Jersey Performing Arts Center*









*Hwy 21 @ Bridge Street*









*Hwy 21 @ I-280 Interchange*









*Hwy 21 in Northern section of Newark*









*Hwy 21 @ Clay Street*









*Hwy 21 in North Newark @ Exit 5*









*Hwy 21 crossing over Route 7 in Belleville ,NJ*









*Hwy 21 North in Belleville*


















*Hwy 21 near the Route 3 Interchange in Nutley ,NJ*









*Hwy 21 in the Route 3 Interchange in the City of Clifton*


















*Hwy 21 in Passaic ,NJ*



























*Hwy 21 @ Exit 13*









*Last 700 feet of Hwy 21 , US 46 Merge ahead*









*crossing crooks avenue in Clifton & The begin of hwy 20*









*Hwy 20 at I-80 Interchange*









*Hwy 20 in the City of Paterson*



























*Hwy 20 @ Route 4 in Paterson,NJ*









*Hwy 20 @ Fair Lawn ave*









*Crossing the Passaic River*









*The End for now, hope you enjoyed*

*~Corey*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice bridge on that last pic


----------



## Alexriga

I bet US has many such beautiful scenic places like the last picture.


----------



## Nexis

*It is a nice bridge but it needs a paint job.*

*Here is US 202 in Central-South Jersey
The "Welcome to New Jersey Sign"
in Lambertville,NJ*










*US 202 north near Ringoes,NJ*









*US 202 North in Three Bridges,NJ*













































*Rural Scenes *


















*US 202 North in Centerville,NJ*


















*US 202 in Readington,NJ*



























*Thats it for now , i will post more after my trip tommorrow*

*~Corey*


----------



## Verso

^^ Nice scenery and good pavement. I thought the name Three Bridges was interesting, so I searched for it and accidentally stumbled upon the world's largest model railroad there.


----------



## Guest

Nexis said:


> *Crossing the Passaic River*


This bridge might look nice, but it is terrible. There is really only room for one direction, but both ways are forced onto it. Not only that, at one end, there is a light, so you have to sit on the bridge waiting for the light to turn green. It is in desperate need of a replacement, sort of like the Morlot ave. bridge further downriver, but this case is worse.


----------



## Nexis

*Verso :Heres the link , if you don't already know it *> http://www.northlandz.com/
*US 9W south of the NY Thruway has some very nice houses along it.
we start in South Nyack,NY*




































































































*The US 9W South over a Viaduct in Piermont,NY*



























*Oak Tree Road West in Palisades,NY*









*crossing over the Palisades Parkway*









*NY 340 South*


















*Rockleigh : Bergen County : New Jersey
Piermont Road South*




































*a few moments later on County Road 502 West in Closter ,NJ*









*County Road 502 & 505 : High Street & Knickerbocker Road in Closter*









*County Road 502 @ Schraalenburgh Road*









*County Road 505 : Old Hook Road crossing the Oradell Reservoir or my Drinking supply*









*in Emerson,NJ*


















*in Westwood,NJ*









*Rockland Coaches Inc. its a semi large bus company in North Jersey / Rockland County ,NY*


















*County Road 502 West @ County 503 : Old Hook Road @ Kinderkamack Road*




































*County Road 502 bears left across the Train tracks , Broadway continues Straight and Westwood ave is too the right.
The Pascack Valley Line are the tracks there, a train appears every 30 mins during Rush hour and every hr off peak , the run between Spring Valley,NY to Hoboken Terminal in Hoboken,NJ.*









*i hope you liked , more too come 
~Corey*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice homes, Rockland County is a nice place to live, city nearby, but also large natural areas (Catskills etc.)


----------



## Verso

Great houses, really. They cause urban sprawl, but what the heck. It's becoming popular here too, although I still prefer living in city. What's the town Three Bridges called after, btw? Are there 3 bridges in the town? Are they one by another or on different places?


----------



## Nexis

*Thats not the Catskills, its The Palisades. 
There are 3 Bridges on US 202 , 2 over a creek and one over a freight line. The town three bridges does have 3 bridges in it.

Today i show trip from yesterday through 2 state parks in Western Jersey.*

*Exiting I-80 in the Delaware Water Gap*









*This section of Old mine Road is one lane and controlled by traffic Lights*



























*The 2 lane section is slightly wider, it reminds me of a Japanese road.*



























*Entering Delaware Water Gap National Recreational Area*









*Millage Sign of Major Campsites and small villages*


















*Upper Glen Camp site*



























*Millbrook,New Jersey a small village in the part , they were having a festival yesterday.*









*Millbrook-Flatbrook Road North*













































*Wallpack-Flatbrook Road North*



























*Sussex County Road 560 East*













































*US 206 North*






















































*Approaching the Delaware Bridge to Pennsylvania*



























*Milford–Montague Toll Bridge US 206 North*









*Looking North*









*1.40$ Toll*









*End of US 206 ,@ US 209 in Milford, Pennsylvania *


















*US 209 North*


















*US 6 North*






















































*Thats the end for now i'll the rest tomorrow, i hope you liked* 

*~Corey*


----------



## snowman159

Once again, great photos! Keep 'em coming.

Did you also take pics on I-80?


----------



## nerdly_dood

Alexriga said:


> I bet US has many such beautiful scenic places like the last picture.


The vast majority of Virginia's land area is similar, and i expect that much of the East Coast would be as well.


----------



## dl3000

It is probably the Piedmont region with sloping hills and deciduous forests. That is the lower foothills before the Appalachians and above the coast. At Philadelphia the Piedmont comes very close to the coast.


----------



## Nexis

*NJ 23 South in Montague ,NJ*










*Millage Sign on NJ 23 South*










*Climbing up hill*









































































*At the top*










*Going Down hill*































































*NJ 23 in Sussex,NJ*













































*Dutch-American Bakerky*









*near Hamburg,NJ*









*Main street area of Hamburg*









*JCT with NJ 94 <---- Warwick,NY : -------> Columbia,NJ*





































*Franklin,NJ*





































*Climbing up hill*























































*NJ 23 Freeway South Passaic / Morris Counties*




































































































*NJ 23 South in Riverdale / Butler,NJ*




























*I-287 Interchange*










*Ramp to I-287 Northbound *










*I hope you liked , more to come soon

~Corey*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I like those American suburban and smalltown homes. Here in the Netherlands, every house looks the same, little variation in shapes within one street.


----------



## nerdly_dood

*Oh, look, this post has a title!*

There's a vast difference between suburban houses, urban houses, and rural houses.

Urban houses are often built from vastly different time periods, in vastly different styles, making a big hodgepodge of a wide range of time periods, as the areas often got developed over an extended period - on my street, developments began in appx. 1900 and went up until the 1930s or so. Street layouts are typically logical, with grid-layouts. Most houses have a wide porch to sit out on a nice day. 

Suburban houses are often built in subdivisions, which each are composed of houses built all at once, or in just a few years, with a single entrance or exit to the subdivision, and insane, illogical street layouts, with a very few entrances or exits into the outside world. Very often the developer puts up a fancy sign outside, naming the subdivision after what was there before the houses were built: for example, "Apple Orchard Acres," where the apples are long gone, or "Hunting Hills," where, now that it has been developed, it is very dangerous, and quite likely fruitless, to try to go hunting. Houses are very often very similar in styling, and quite often they're identical houses with slight variations. I don't like this way of building cities.

Rural houses are built from vastly different time periods, ranging from brand-new, to quite ancient, so styles are vastly variable - one house I know of was built in the 1600s (it's about to be renovated) and of course there's occasionally a new one built. They typically are on a wide area of land, possibly on a farm. Driveways are long, and the house is often set far back from the road. Large detached sheds and garages are likely present. Rural residents are quite wealthy more often than they are in urban areas. If the resident has money to spare, they are more likely to have a wide lawn, and often more land that isn't wooded; ********' properties are more likely to be wooded.

Just my two cents on ChrisZwolle's comment about how American housing isn't composed of cookie-cutter houses... (It sometimes is, which is what a lot of suburban housing is)


----------



## J N Winkler

nerdly_dood said:


> Urban houses are often built from vastly different time periods, in vastly different styles, making a big hodgepodge of a wide range of time periods, as the areas often got developed over an extended period - on my street, developments began in appx. 1900 and went up until the 1930s or so. Street layouts are typically logical, with grid-layouts. Most houses have a wide porch to sit out on a nice day.


This type of house construction is called "Craftsman-style bungalow" and was quite popular before World War II. Verandahs were routinely provided because, in the days before residential air-conditioning was widespread (mid-1960's), this was the only part of the house which was relatively cool. 



> Suburban houses are often built in subdivisions, which each are composed of houses built all at once, or in just a few years, with a single entrance or exit to the subdivision, and insane, illogical street layouts, with a very few entrances or exits into the outside world. Very often the developer puts up a fancy sign outside, naming the subdivision after what was there before the houses were built: for example, "Apple Orchard Acres," where the apples are long gone, or "Hunting Hills," where, now that it has been developed, it is very dangerous, and quite likely fruitless, to try to go hunting. Houses are very often very similar in styling, and quite often they're identical houses with slight variations. I don't like this way of building cities.


A few observations:

Roads inside modern, post-World War II subdivisions tend to be built to a curved pattern (without deliberately seeking to be tortuous or maze-like) to discourage cut-through traffic and high speeds. In newer subdivisions there is also a tendency to have roads terminate on tees, since drivers tend to ignore the priority-to-the-right rule and accord priority to vehicles coming along the top of the tee. Few enough drivers understand priority to the right that it is not defensive driving to approach uncontrolled crossroads at speed while looking just to the right.

Developers have a financial incentive to avoid excessive twistiness in subdivision roads because it is to their financial advantage to space the internal roadways two lot depths apart, with a minimal number of odd-shaped lots which are difficult to sell and are typically the last to be bought and built upon. Too many curves typically lead to too many odd-sized lots. You do tend to encounter more twistiness and more odd-shaped lots in subdivisions which, while not necessarily gated with control of entry and exit, are positioned as exclusive. Such subdivisions often have amenity features like a golf course or an artificial lake and also required minimum house square footages which are designed to keep out low-income residents. The developer trades off the added cost of the amenity features and odd-sized lots for higher profit margins on the prime lots.

Reducing economic uncertainty is the name of the homeownership game in postwar subdivisions. The main focus of interest is the resale price of the house. This is why many subdivisions (the actual rules vary from subdivision to subdivision and are enforced by covenants which, in many cases, provide for a homeowner's association to administer what amounts to planning control) tolerate very little variation not just in floor plan but also in exterior finishes. If you have invested in a house with brick facing, why would you want your neighbor to be able to put up a cheap-looking shack with vinyl siding which then promptly pulls down the value of your own property?

Planning control through covenants is often taken to extremes in subdivisions which have a high transiency factor or a low year-round occupancy rate, e.g. Del Webb housing developments in Arizona snowbird country. In some developments in Sun City, Arizona, for example, you are not allowed to paint any interior or exterior walls anything _but_ beige (sometimes ironically called "Del Webb white") lest unusual paint colors result in your house becoming difficult to sell, and thus pulling down the resale value of your neighbors' houses. Areas with loose zoning (e.g., Houston) tend to have very restrictive covenants also.

Where architecture is concerned, what is called the "ranch style" dominates in postwar subdivisions all across the US. It is essentially a type of bungalow, usually with the longer side facing the street, and fairly large lawns (in comparison, Craftsman houses tend to have square or oblong floor plans with the short sides facing the street and relatively small yards). Covered porches are usually provided in front, but are vestigial because they are not relied on as places to sit in hot weather--nearly all houses constructed in four-season (or warmer) climates in the last forty years have had central air-conditioning. It makes a great deal of difference what improvements the homeowner chooses to undertake. Trees in the back yard will provide shade within 20 years. Ranch houses tend to be built with postage-stamp back patios of poured concrete, but it is not uncommon to take this out and replace it with either a wooden deck or a screened porch.

The walking distance from essential services like supermarkets and banking/posting facilities is actually not very large in cities which stick to the principle of zoning light commercial development at the intersections of section-line roads (a typical subdivision in the part of the US covered by the PLSS will cover the grid square defined by consecutive north-south and east-west section-line roads).

Porosity does make a difference--the "traditional" postwar subdivision (the kind built from about the mid-1950's to about the mid-1980's) will typically have multiple accesses to the surrounding section-line roads, and these are fairly attractive for walkers. The more recent type of "exclusive" subdivision with aggressively consolidated access (sometimes down to just one or two entrances per mile on a given section-line road) greatly increases the walking distance (at least in psychological terms, and sometimes also in terms of possible pathways which are both legal and physically practical to traverse) from an individual house to the outside world, unless specific provision is made for pedestrian access, e.g. by providing walking trails or golf-cart paths to the supermarkets.

Postwar subdivisions have developed and continue to develop at widely varying speeds. The subdivision I grew up opened for housing construction around 1955, and was substantially built-out only in 1985. But this is in a Midwestern city where the real estate market is characterized by slow but steady growth both in housing development and land values. In other areas, where the housing market is much more tightly constrained, more cyclical, and more susceptible to speculative excess, it is possible for entire subdivisions to be built within fewer than ten years, often with supermarkets and other communal facilities coming much later.

It is a bit of a cliché to say that postwar American housing subdivisions are bland, uniform, and soulless crucibles of anomie. That description certainly fits many of them, and the emphasis on reducing economic uncertainty (for both buyers and sellers) does tend to promote architectural uniformity, but there is actually considerable diversity both in traffic circulation and in availability of community amenities. Herbert Gans' _The Levittowners_ is a very useful analysis of how communities form and operate within a traditional postwar subdivision--gated communities are a more recent (and IMO much more objectionable) development.


----------



## snowman159

J N Winkler said:


> In newer subdivisions there is also a tendency to have roads terminate on tees, since drivers tend to ignore the priority-to-the-right rule and accord priority to vehicles coming along the top of the tee. Few enough drivers understand priority to the right that it is not defensive driving to approach uncontrolled crossroads at speed while looking just to the right.


Don't these intersections typically have 4-way stop signs or are otherwise signed in a way that if there's no yield or stop sign, it practically always means you have the right of way? 
Off the top of my head, I can't think of any uncontrolled, unsigned intersections where you had to use 'priorite a droit'. Maybe it also varies by state.


----------



## dl3000

There was a neighborhood in SD that had those old intersections with the street light in the middle of the intersection and no stop signs, and then they put stop signs in at least one of the two streets to regulate it. Priority to the right still holds if you get to the intersection at the same time on a stop, at least in CA.


----------



## J N Winkler

snowman159 said:


> Don't these intersections typically have 4-way stop signs or are otherwise signed in a way that if there's no yield or stop sign, it practically always means you have the right of way?


In newer (postwar) subdivisions, priority control (stop or yield signs) tends to be used very sparingly within the subdivision itself. For example, the subdivision I grew up in has stop signs only where the internal circulating roads intersect with the boundary arterials (two section-line roads and one connector road which ultimately leads to a ramp pair connecting with I-235 northbound). There are some crossroads, but not that many, and quite a few tee intersections. Some of the internal roadways are straight, but these tend to be fairly short or to terminate at tee junctions within the subdivision itself. Others are curvy.

There are some exceptions which prove the rule though. Newer subdivisions tend to have consolidated access to the boundary arterials, which means that there is a collector road leading to the access point which carries more traffic than the distributor roads leading off of it. Therefore, it tends to be protected by stop signs. Meanwhile, old neighborhoods planned and built before World War II tend to have (as noted above) grid layouts, so it is common to protect all the roads going in one direction (typically the ones having the most direct access to a boundary arterial) with stop signs just to cut down on right-angle crashes. There is a 1920's neighborhood not far from where I grew up where all the north-south roads are protected by stop signs, which means you get an uninterrupted run going north-south while you have to stop at each intersection going east-west.

As a generalization, if the traffic volumes on multiple approaches at an intersection are well balanced but very low, and the approach speeds are low, imposing priority control or traffic calming measures tends to cause more problems than it solves. But for various reasons many communities are uncomfortable with a laissez-faire approach to intersection control within subdivisions, and this has prompted experimentation with what are called "traffic calming circles"--i.e., circular islands placed in the middle of intersections without any revision in curb returns, so that vehicles need to slow down and go through them in turn (using roundabout priority rules). These are actually not all that common in Kansas, where my experience of neighborhood roads is deepest, but they are used in Seattle, Portland, and the Maryland suburbs of DC.

It should be noted also that consolidation of access to new subdivisions is not prompted just by considerations of exclusivity, gate control, or crime prevention. It is a standard access management strategy: the thinking is that you cut the risk of accidents, and sometimes even the overall delay to vehicles, by reducing the number of access points to an arterial and by providing a gradual transition from roads specialized for access to roads specialized for through traffic. Driveway consolidation (another popular access management technique) is motivated by similar considerations.

My personal feeling, however, is that it is easy to insist on access consolidation even in situations where it produces little real benefit. The loss of direct access to ambulances and fire trucks is also a significant tradeoff. Consolidation of access also does not have a simple relationship either to crime within the subdivision or to the factors which tend to promote crime. It is not uncommon for highly accessible older subdivisions to have better crime records than "exclusive" newer ones with highly consolidated access. Subdivisions generate their own crime--it does not all come from outside--and a new "exclusive" subdivision where the owners are set on playing the real estate market and so "flip" all the time will often have more transients, and thus more crime, than an older one where a high proportion of the houses are still occupied by their original owners.


----------



## V22 Osprey

The Toll Roads out here in California are very nice.Probably the closes road out here that looks anything close to european motorways.Shit, they look better than the Interstates.

California State Route 73 just South of State Route 55 and Interstate 405:


----------



## just_a_guy

V22 Osprey said:


> The Toll Roads out here in California are very nice.Probably the closes road out here that looks anything close to european motorways.Shit, they look better than the Interstates.


I've been on this one a couple of times and I really can't tell the difference (besides there being toll plazas on ramps). The advantage of that particular toll freeway is getting away from congested I-405 and I-5. It's like a short cut if you're going towards San Diego.


----------



## V22 Osprey

Well, on the toll roads they are very smooth, and as you can see in screenshot, very crisp and clean.From that picture, I could eat off that road.Look other routes like CA 91 and CA 60..... love these freeways but they are just ugly as hell.

You can't tell the difference? I doubt that.I-5 nor other highways out here look that good.


----------



## Nexis

*This is form my August Mid Atlantic trip to Delaware and Maryland i forgot to post my pictures form it.

Delaware 1 just north of Lewes,Delaware to Dover,DE*



























































































*Milford,DE Exit*





































*Crossing a Marsh / Wetland*



















*Slow moving Farm Equipment on Delaware 1*




























*Crossing another Wetland just south of Dover*




























*Delaware 1 @ Dover's Air Force Base*





































*Thats it for now , i need to sort out my pics form yesterday of NJ* 

*~Corey*


----------



## mgk920

Much of the Delmarva Peninsula, especially rural Delaware and adjacent parts of Maryland, look amazingly like parts of the upper midwest and if you show most of those above images from along DE 1 to a midwesterner, he or she will honestly start guessing 'Northern Indiana', 'Northwest Ohio', 'Somewhere in Wisconsin', etc.

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've seen a lot of Delmarva videos thanks to a guy named "vbdenny" on Youtube. I like that area. I like small town Eastern U.S. better than dusty western U.S. I think.


----------



## Rail Claimore

mgk920 said:


> Much of the Delmarva Peninsula, especially rural Delaware and adjacent parts of Maryland, look amazingly like parts of the upper midwest and if you show most of those above images from along DE 1 to a midwesterner, he or she will honestly start guessing 'Northern Indiana', 'Northwest Ohio', 'Somewhere in Wisconsin', etc.
> 
> Mike


That's what I was going to say. Those shots could have been straight out of Downstate Illinois.


----------



## Nexis

*Glad you guys liked it* 
*I Entered the Pulaski Skyway mid span, so we start off on the second span
Hackensack River Span of the Pulaski Skyway *



















*small bridge incident caused all that traffic*



















*smooth ride afterwards*




























*Newark Avenue : Major Road : Little India ,Jersey City*




























*Newark Avenue in Journal SQ ,Jersey City*



















*NJ Route 139 East in Jersey City*



















*End of NJ 139 @ US 1/9 Ext and I-78 in Newport , Jersey City*










*Jersey City Skyway or I-78*










*US 1/9 Ext East*



















*End of US 1/9 Ext Merging with I-78 East @ Holland Tunnel Plaza in Jersey City , note that I-78 traffic has a Green Light and US 1/9 traffic has a red light*










*Thats all for now , i hope you enjoyed stay tuned for more*

*~Corey*


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Great pics!! Eventually you will have taken pics of all the highways in Jersey lol.


----------



## xzmattzx

Nexis said:


> *This is form my August Mid Atlantic trip to Delaware and Maryland i forgot to post my pictures form it.
> 
> Delaware 1 just north of Lewes,Delaware to Dover,DE*
> 
> IMG
> 
> *Thats it for now , i need to sort out my pics form yesterday of NJ*
> 
> *~Corey*


Nice pictures! This is my neck of the woods. I see that you even got a picture of the new exit that they are building just south of Dover AFB. Plans are to make Delaware Route 1 limited access as much as possible from Dover to Milford. It won't be completely like that, since some businesses and houses are scattered along it, but they are building that interchange seen above, and I heard that they are building interchanges at Little Heaven and the road that goes to Bowers Beach.



mgk920 said:


> Much of the Delmarva Peninsula, especially rural Delaware and adjacent parts of Maryland, look amazingly like parts of the upper midwest and if you show most of those above images from along DE 1 to a midwesterner, he or she will honestly start guessing 'Northern Indiana', 'Northwest Ohio', 'Somewhere in Wisconsin', etc.
> 
> Mike





Rail Claimore said:


> That's what I was going to say. Those shots could have been straight out of Downstate Illinois.


That may be true, but knowing Delaware as a resident, and having driven across Indiana and Illinois a couple times, there are a couple things that I think would make a difference. The first is that our roads here follow the colonial way that things ended up: roads were winding and random, to fit the needs to the people that made them and used them. Out in the Midwest, survey crews mapped out the entire countryside, and roads followed strict square-mile layouts and sub-layouts. Roads are very straight out there.

The other difference, at least to me, is that Delaware is one-dimensional, and Midwest states are two-dimensional. In Delaware, there is no such thing as driving east or west, because if you drive east or west for more than 20 or 30 minutes, you're in Maryland or you're at water. The only real distance that you have to travel is the north/south directions. In the Midwest, you can travel for long periods of time not only east/west, but also north/south. Basically, I can sense the boundaries of the state here, and when I sense other states, I can feel that I can go in several directions and still be in a similar place. I don't know if that makes sense to anyone else, though.


----------



## Robosteve

Please don't quote all of the pictures in future. It makes it more difficult to scroll down the page for everybody else.


----------



## Scba

Try driving from Norfolk to Dover on US 13 without falling asleep. My god. Never again.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's only 190 miles... I don't think you're up to crossing the High Plains yet


----------



## Nexis

I found Delaware Highways to be quiet boring n flat and unpleasing to ride alonghno:


----------



## Nexis

*Exiting Route 17 in Maywood,NJ*










*County Route 59 or Maywood Ave Northbound*




























*Maywood Ave @ Central Ave*



















*Maywood Ave @ Passaic Street *



















*Maywood Turns into Forest ave @ The Bergen Mall County Route 59 Continues
The Bergen Mall Complex*



















*Crossing Route 4 in Paramus,NJ*




























*Forest Ave @ Howland Ave or in Paramus *










*Forest Ave near Van Saun Zoo n Park*



















*Forest Ave in Paramus*














































*Forest Ave @ Soldier Hill Road*










*Forest Ave in Westwood,NJ*



















*County Route 59 ends a mile after the last picture location @ County Route 507*
*Thats it for now more coming later*

*~Corey*


----------



## xzmattzx

A couple pictures of the exit ramp being built in Chester, PA, which will provide access to Union Field (future home of the Philadelphia Union of the MLS). As it is now, if you get on U.S. 322 eastbound from I-95, you can't exit until you get into New Jersey.


----------



## mgk920

*New section of non-interstate freeway to open today (2009-10-15)*

A new section of US 67 freeway opens today (Thursday, 2009-10-15) between AR 18 at Newport, AR and AR 226 just east of the Craighead/Jackson County line, a distance of about 29 km. This is another piece in a new highway corridor that may ultimately directly connect the Little Rock, AR area into the I-57 corridor in far southeastern Missouri, with the potential for it to then be reflagged as 'I-57'.

http://www.wreg.com/sns-ap-ar--us67dedication,0,3426099.story

:dance:

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is U.S. Route 67 supposed to run via Jonesboro or Hoxie?


----------



## Nexis

*US 202 North in Morristown,NJ*























































*Morris Plains,NJ*



















*Going under The Morristown Line with a NJT Dover Bound Train leaving Morris Plains Station 
with NJ 53 just after the underpass*



















*NJ 10 East in Parsippany,NJ*




















*Later on NJ 24 South*




























*Going Under the Morristown & Gladstone Branch Line* 



















*End of NJ 24 in Springfield,NJ at I-78*

*Hope you liked , more to come soon* 
*Up Next : NJ 17*

*~Corey*


----------



## Tom 958

Wow, US 1 in New Jersey is interesting!

From this intersection on US 1-9 in Linden all the way to I-95 outside Trenton, I saw _no_ place where one could legally turn left from US 1. The relatively few opportunities for indirect left turns are offered via at-grade jughandle ramps, often augmented by at-grade loop ramps, or at interchanges, of which there are quite a few. I would think that the jughandle ramps would be unsafe and inefficient since they're apparently not signalized and intersect the crossroads very close to the intersection with US 1, but there are quite a few of relatively recent construction, so apparently the concept is still considered viable.

Check out this impressive interchange at US 1 and US 130! :banana: And this third-world style trumpet with U-turn loop ramp. It's there because...

Speaking of the third world... many poor countries use augmented arterials such as this because they can't afford to build motorways. As with US 1, it's not unusual for their medians to be unbroken for very long stretches despite the presence of dense development on both sides of the road. This surely imposes considerable hardship on pedestrians and transit riders. In poor countries, pedestrian bridges are provided at decent intervals, but the one in Corey's photo is the only one I saw over US 1. hno:

There are quite a few projects going on, as well as recent-looking improvements. US 1 in New Jersey is still a work in progress and clearly has been for a very long time.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think US 1 was upgraded to near freeway status to compensate for the never-built Somerset Freeway (I-95) from Trenton to Somerset.


----------



## Nexis

US 1/9 is a unique highway very busy runs Parallel to the North East Corridor in the NE and much of NJ, all of its Jughandles and loop ramps have signals , trust me ive been on US 1/9 many times , in recent years they've been replacing busy intersections with Interchanges. As For Jughandles as a whole , its most a Jersey Thing works well for us , they have some PA and NY , and Mass they always have a Signal. The US 1 / US 130 Interchange isn't third world its genius , they built in a U-turn ramp so they wouldn't have to build a Jughandle further down. Broken Medians , i don't think so its a Solid Concrete and Steel Barrier form Philly to NYC. As for Transit ,since it runs next to the NEC most Buses feed into the NEC and PPL use that about 70,000 ppl daily use NJT NEC line form Trenton to Hoboken or NY Penn. US 1 has alot of PED crossing mostly tunnels and a few bridges, yes we do have alot going on here mainly Bridges and Tunnels and Rail Ext.

*Now heres some more Hwys*

*NJ 17 North in Paramus ,NJ 

NJ 17 @ NJ 4* 





































*NJ 17 North @ The GSP *



















*Last Paramus Exit* 




























*Saddle River (very rich town) Allendale & Woodcliff Lake Interchange*





































*Entering Ramsey,NJ*









































































*Entering Mahwah,NJ , alot of Corporate Headquarters are up here*










*crossing the Ramapo River & US 202*



















*Merging With I-287 in Mahwah,NJ*










*End of NJ 17 continues on as NY 17 a few miles down*










*Thats it for now , hope you liked *
*Up Next some Misc Hwys and NY 304*
*~Corey*


----------



## mgk920

*New section of non-interstate freeway open*

The US 41 bypass freeway around Peshtigo, WI opened on Thursday, 2009-11-19.

This completes the four-lane freeway and expressway upgrades to US 41 from just south of Oconto, WI to just north of Peshtigo, WI, completing the high-speed US 41 highway from metro Milwaukee to the south city limits of Marinette, WI, just short of the Michigan state line. This project included freeway bypasses of Oconto and Peshtigo and non-freeway expressway upgrades to the existing two-lane US 41 away from the bypasses.

http://www.dot.wisconsin.gov/opencms/export/nr/modules/news/news_1734.html_786229440.html

:dance:

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Amazing; a freeway with driveway access...


----------



## Piotrek_409

^^ 

is it really amazing in US?

(major dualcarriege way thru the villages, towns with no sound, crash barriers etc.) 

I have never seen such a thing in Western Europe, probably due to safety measures


----------



## Nexis

Its a state Hwy , like many here there are stores along , they bring $$$ to the local economy and towns , there are sound walls they are hidden behind a natural sound barrier of Thick Trees and small hills. This is mainly an Northeast thing.

*Begin of NY 304 South of Haverstraw ,NY*



















*NY 304 @ Rockland County Road 23*




























*Entering New City,NY Rockland Counties Seat*



















*Beginning of 2x2 NY 304*



















*Leaving New City , Entering Bardonia,NY*





































*Entering Nanuet,NY*



















*Crossing The Palisades Parkway or PIP*



















*Crossing I-287 / 87 or the NY Thurway*










*Small Accident *



















*Beginning of the Pearl River Bypass @ NY 59*










*Crossing NY 59*





































*Entering Pearl River ,NY*










*Crossing Pascack Valley Line*










*End of the Freeway*










*NY 304 @ CR 33*




























*End of NY 304 @ NJ State Line*










*Hope you enjoyed , up Next : County Road 503 

~Corey*


----------



## Tom 958

ChrisZwolle said:


> Amazing; a freeway with driveway access...


Well, conceptually it's not that different from Texas-style frontage roads. It's just that there's no physical barrier between the mainline and the abutting properties. What amazes me is that properties fronting the road are attractive for commercial (or any) uses. Apparently visibility makes up for the lack of accessability.

Even more amazing to me is that one state can be so committed to a design concept that is so rarely used elsewhere.



Nexis re US 1 said:


> ...all of its Jughandles and loop ramps have signals , trust me ive been on US 1/9 many times


Well, gee. On the satellite view I didn't find a single jughandle ramp with the stop bars indicative of signal control, and on the many I checked out in Google Streetview, stop and yield signs are clearly visible (one had a yield sign with shark's teeth and no stop sign!), and there aren't signals. I'm talking about the ramp terminals, not the intersections with US 1.

Nexis, I know I'm giving you a hard time hno:, but I've greatly enjoyed your posts. Please keep 'em coming!


----------



## mgk920

Tom 958 said:


> Well, conceptually it's not that different from Texas-style frontage roads. It's just that there's no physical barrier between the mainline and the abutting properties. What amazes me is that properties fronting the road are attractive for commercial (or any) uses. Apparently visibility makes up for the lack of accessability.
> 
> Even more amazing to me is that one state can be so committed to a design concept that is so rarely used elsewhere.
> 
> Well, gee. On the satellite view I didn't find a single jughandle ramp with the stop bars indicative of signal control, and on the many I checked out in Google Streetview, stop and yield signs are clearly visible (one had a yield sign with shark's teeth and no stop sign!), and there aren't signals. I'm talking about the ramp terminals, not the intersections with US 1.
> 
> Nexis, I know I'm giving you a hard time hno:, but I've greatly enjoyed your posts. Please keep 'em coming!


US 1 in the northeastern Boston suburbs is the same way. These roads evolved from little carriage roads into what they are now and are called 'Jersey Freeways'.

BTW, there is a full cloverleaf interchange in the Toms River, NJ area - without an overcrossing in the middle. It has four 'teacup' lefts, one in each quadrant, with outside ramps for the right turns and a signalized intersection where the bridges would be.

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Palisades Interstate Parkway is also interesting, it's one of the few (if not the only) Parkway in New Jersey that has a Robert Moses design. The GSP is different, much wider and newer.


----------



## Nexis

Tom: Are roads are fine , they work great thats all that matters , here in NJ , we have alot Mass Transit, so the Roads aren't that congested as other states and cities , as for the Jughandle most have stoplights , except in Rural areas were its a stop sign or yield. Trust me , ive been all over NJ , i would know. Most of US 1 is becoming more Motorway like at least in the Northern Part , and the Central / Southern Part its a Dual Carriage Way , with Maybe Traffic Lights every 3 to 5 miles and they are short lights : 30 sec max , there are interchanges in the Central Southern part. Several Cooperate Companies have Interchanges along US 1 and US 130 has an interchange as well as I-295. Also there are Bypass Segments , like in Trenton , Newark , Jersey City. 

*Actually Chris the PIP is NJ-NY George Washington Bridge to Bear Mountain Bridge

CR 503 South, Montvale,NJ*




























*Montvale Station & Main Business Disrect , waiting for Train to leave the station , becuz it blocks the intersection
Pascack Valley Line : Train Headed North to Spring Valley,NY*























































*CR 503 in Park Ridge ,NJ*



















*CR 503 in Hillsdale,NJ*




























*CR 503 in Westwood,NJ*










*Later on CR 502 in Westwood,NJ*














































*Entering My Town (Washington Township) ,NJ*










*My Street ( Beech Street ) South*










*Thats all for now , i'm taking a break and doing some Rail Fanning , while my Driver is in Las Vegas*

*~Corey*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Franklin D. Roosevelt East River Drive*

This set follows the FDR Drive northbound along the east side of Manhattan. Pictures taken from Street View.

The FDR Drive has one of the most dramatic urban scenery along any freeway in the United States.

route:









1. Entering FDR Drive from the Battery Park.









2. Most of the FDR Drive has a truck ban in effect.









3. And a speed limit of 40 mph.









4. Approaching the Brooklyn Bridge exit. Crossing the South Street viaduct.









5. The right lane turns into an exit-only lane. This happens often at the FDR Drive so through traffic is limited to 4 lanes at various points. Visible is the Verizon Building to the left.









6. Scenic view of the Manhattan Bridge.









7. Mass housing here at the Lower East Side.









8. Problems further north at the Harlem River Drive.









9. Approaching the Williamsburg exit.









10. Exit towards Houston Street, one of the major east-west routes across Manhattan.









11. It's another exit only lane.









12. Passing under Houston Street.









13. Pedestrian bridge.









14. All traffic over 8000 pounds must exit.









15. Passing by a power plant.









16. Exit to 20th and 23rd Streets.









17. The skyline is very impressive here. You can spot the United Nations building and the Empire State Building.









18. Passing by the Stuyvesant Town social housing project.









19. View on the East River plus Queens.









20. View on the Waterside Plaza.









21. Exit to 34th Street plus the Queens-Midtown Tunnel (access to Interstate 495 aka Long Island Expressway).









22. More apartment towers, the top of the Chrysler Building and Queensboro Bridge.









23. Exit to 42nd Street. United Nations is straight ahead.









24. Chrysler Building to the left. View on Tudor City.









25. Passing under the United Nations complex.









26. Closing in on the Queensboro Bridge while approaching the Upper East Side.









27. Advance exit signage for exit # 12.









28. Passing under another building. Left exit to Queensboro Bridge which gives access to Queens Boulevard, one of the widest roads (excl. expressways) in metropolitan New York.









29. View on the Queensboro Bridge.









30. Looking towards Roosevelt Island.









31. Passing under Rockefeller University.









32. Passing under the Hospital for Special Surgery.









33. Approaching the exit for 96th Street along the Upper East Side.









34. RFK Bridge is the new name for the good old Triborough Bridge (I don't like it).









35. Exit to 96th Street.









36. View on the Triborough Bridge towards Queens (right) and the green pedestrian bridge (left).









37. Triboro(ugh) Bridge has been renamed into the Robert F. Kennedy Bridge.









38. Approaching the RFK Bridge interchange.









39. Entering Spanish Harlem.









40. Left exit towards Interstate 278 and right lanes continue as Harlem River Drive.









41. I-278 leaves left, right exit towards Interstate 87 via Willis Avenue Bridge.









42. Northern end of FDR Drive. Continues as Harlem River Drive into Harlem and Washington Heights.


----------



## Verso

^^ Thanks for the pics of one of my favorite freeways!  40 mph is very slow though.


----------



## Nexis

Its a NYC Freeway , even at 1am theres Traffic on it. NYC freeways are too narrow and outdated , they are the worst , of any in the Northeasthno:

*Yesterday i went out in the early evening on a few Roads and hwys in NJ*

*Garden State Parkway South in Paramus,NJ*




























*Going under I-80*



















*Exiting @ 157 onto US 46 West in Elmwood Park*



















*Entering the City of Clifton @ The JCT of US 46 , NJ 20 , NJ 21 & Crooks Ave*










*Crazy ramp to NJ 21 South & US 46 West*



















*Approaching NJ 21 & US 46 Split*










*NJ 21 South*










*Entering The City of Passaic*





































*Downtown Skyline ahead*




























*Old Section of NJ 21 , was supposed to get paved but they ran out of Money , but i think it will happen soon , because the state got alot stimulus money for repaving & Hwy repair*


















































































*Route 3 Ramp*










*Going under the Route 3 Bridge*




























*Exiting in Nutley ,NJ @ Exit 8*




























*Thats all for now , more too come*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think I may have found an error in a traffic count report from the New Jersey DOT for the ACE (Atlantic City Expressway). It's administratively numbered route 446, but the traffic volumes for those locations are in the 150,000 - 200,000 range, which is absolutely impossible because the ACE has only 4 lanes at those sections. For instance, near exit 38, Williamstown, the given volume is 210,000 while that part of the ACE has only 2x2 lanes. That volume on those lanes is physically impossible, normally such volumes require 10 lanes. 

http://www.state.nj.us/transportation/refdata/roadway/traffic.shtm

Download the TXT file and adjust the font size and font style as told on that website and search for NJ 446 just over halfway in the list.


----------



## Nexis

I think its more like 40-50,000. When the RiverLine LRT is extended to Glassboro , you can expect another drop in Car Usage. Since more & more New Jerseyites are moving to Rail vs. Bus or Car.

*NJ 17 North in Rutherford,NJ*





































*Entering Route 3 Eastbound*



















*View of the Manhattan / Jersey City Skylines*














































*Crossing The Hackensack River , Looking South*










*Exiting in Secacuse,NJ*










*Later , after Dinner 

Trying Enter Route 3 in Saturday Evening NJ Gold Coast Traffic *



















*Thats it for Now , Maybe some more Later in the week of Local County Routes*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The bigass Driscoll bridge + US 9 bridges in New Jersey (Garden State Parkway)


----------



## Xpressway

Great posts Nexis, i've seen each one of them and i really liked them.

i have a question for you:



Nexis said:


> Its a state Hwy , like many here there are stores along , they bring $$$ to the local economy and towns , there are sound walls they are hidden behind a natural sound barrier of Thick Trees and small hills. This is mainly an Northeast thing.


What's the speed limit in state highways?

I also really like natural sound barriers, they look really good, don't get graffitti or anything like that, and are effective... Great if you have plenty of space for highways.


----------



## dl3000

Xpressway said:


> Great posts Nexis, i've seen each one of them and i really liked them.
> 
> i have a question for you:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the speed limit in state highways?
> 
> I also really like natural sound barriers, they look really good, don't get graffitti or anything like that, and are effective... Great if you have plenty of space for highways.


Depends on where the road is and what kind. The state highway title are more a jurisdictional designation than a level of service. Perhaps it is different in Jersey. But you are right, I bet Nexis knows what the limit is on that particular road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Danielk2 said:


> Exit 0?? why is it called that??


Because it's closest to milemarker 0.


----------



## mgk920

DanielFigFoz said:


> In the US would this be allowed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering because in Europe a broken line would be needed:


Yes, perfectly legal. Such a turn is usually into a private driveway or very minor side road. The yellow lines are usually not painted inside intersections with more major side roads.

Mostly, painted yellow centerlines in roads in the USA denote where to drive and, in most states, legality of passing. In all states except for Vermont (signs govern there), dashed yellow centerlines denote that passing is legal.

Mike


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Thank you everyone!
The Virginia thing is interesting, in Europe it's genreally by lines but many times with sings and lines.


----------



## Danielk2

In Denmark, you're not allowed to cross any full drawn line, white or yellow. Even if it's a driveway


----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^ Same in Portugal and in the UK


----------



## Danielk2

Yeah... European standardization!


----------



## Sponsor

Same in most European coutries. In Poland you can't even touch the line by the tire.

I must say I like U.S. yellow line as denoting the left edge of your way. However it seems to be less visible than white line.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sponsor said:


> I must say I like the yellow line as denoting the left edge of your way.


I like that as well. I got some comments on some of my videos that feature grade separation, but head to head traffic by Americans who were a bit confused that you have oncoming traffic on such roads, because of the lack of a yellow line. I can see why it would be confusing if you're used to the fact yellow lines are the left boundary of your driving lane(s).


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Here is a Spanish example of what I was talking about:


----------



## Danielk2

More visible when there's snow on the road


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I think that this is one thing that the US has better than Europe, in fact, yellow lines in the centre do really make more sense.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Plus the American road number shields are soooo much cooler than the boring European ones. Only Romania and Hungary got cool road number shields.

I mean, check this out:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^ Agreed.


----------



## Danielk2

Yeah, they are cool. They would be much better if they were integrated to distance and exit signs, instead of being posted seperatly


----------



## mgk920

DanielFigFoz said:


> Here is a Spanish example of what I was talking about:


OTOH, in a place like that, I don't really know if anyone will ever complain if you do cross that solid line to make a left turn. There certainly are not likely going to be any cops around to say 'GOTHCHA!'.

:nuts:

I also agree on the European route number signs, the only ones that I find to be even remotely KEWL! (besides those Hungarian and Romanian ones) are German autobahn route shields.

Mike


----------



## Nexis

*Look at these Sleek New Roundabouts in Washington State *
Courtesy of WSDOT























































~Corey


----------



## DanielFigFoz

The Americans certainly have better route shields.

Portugal:

Directions have NO road shields, just numbers:









Crap road shields:


----------



## Tom 958

On-street bike lanes are directed onto the sidewalk. Interesting.


----------



## LtBk

Not all states have county routes. My state doesn't have them for example.


----------



## xzmattzx

Sponsor said:


> Same in most European coutries. In Poland you can't even touch the line by the tire.
> 
> I must say I like U.S. yellow line as denoting the left edge of your way. However it seems to be less visible than white line.


I've found that yellow is more visible at night when the road is wet. White lines blur into black too well when headlight reflections bounce off of the road and into your face.


----------



## Timon91

Thanks, Nexis, for the pictures. Mahwah sounds quite weird, btw :lol:

However, you seem to have the Timon-syndrom: a dirty windshield


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Who picks Mahwah as a control city anyway? It's just a small suburb like there are numerous in that area (Wyckoff a.k.a. Jonas city, Franklin Lakes, Darlington, Oakland, Pompton Lakes etc.


----------



## Nexis

Ramapo College & Numerous Corporate Offices are HQ up there aswell as 1 state Park. Its a Big Town, i think its the biggest by area in my county. Ramapo College is getting so big they might build an Interchange on I-287 for the Collage and surrounding area. Darlington , is a village within Mahwah. Oakland isn't along Route 17 its at the the end of NJ 208. Wyckoff is off of NJ 208 next Franklin Lakes , all three of those are Rich towns. Pompton Plains is along I-287 & US 202 in Wanaque River Valley, it has alot of Resoviors that Feed Newark & Jersey City aswell as the surrounding towns.

~Corey


----------



## ADCS

ChrisZwolle said:


> Who picks Mahwah as a control city anyway? It's just a small suburb like there are numerous in that area (Wyckoff a.k.a. Jonas city, Franklin Lakes, Darlington, Oakland, Pompton Lakes etc.


It doesn't help all that much to put "New York City" as the control city for every single highway heading in a northeasternish direction in that area.


----------



## Nexis

Timon91 said:


> Thanks, Nexis, for the pictures. Mahwah sounds quite weird, btw :lol:
> 
> However, you seem to have the Timon-syndrom: a dirty windshield


*Thats not my car its johnflints car, Mahwah is a native American Name.*

Heres County Road 63 North in Paramus : Fairview Avenue North





































*Hope you enjoyed, i don't when more is coming , most likely Next year.*

*-Merry Christmas*

*~Corey*


----------



## Cativo

Here's a few pics of the Meadowbrook Parkway, Long Island, NY.


----------



## Nexis

*Nice pictures , i would love to go to Long Island one day and explore there roads and Rails.

Heres some pictures form My August Trip , that ended up in an Accident

Palisades Parkway North somewhere in Rockland County*



















*Exit 14 : To Stony Point & Harrimen State Parkway*




























Exit 16



















Parkway Bookstore










Approaching Exit 18



















Entering Bear Mountain State Park




























End of the PIP










*I will post more later , I hope you enjoyed* 

~Corey


----------



## mgk920

*Cline Ave (IN 912) freeway bridge in Hammond/East Chicago, IN to be closed permanently, replacement in doubt*

http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/...:+ChicagoBreakingNews+(Chicago+Breaking+News)

This is a lengthy (a bit over 2 km) viaduct bridge that snakes its way around and between several steel mills and other industrial sites in extreme northwest Indiana. It was opened in the late 1980s.

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=41.65374,-87.474604&spn=0.033476,0.055189&t=k&z=14

Mike


----------



## Nexis

*Heres US 9W in Fort Montgomery,NY*










*Crossing Roe Pond*










The view of the Bear Mountain Bridge form the Viaduct




























*Entering West Point,NY*



















Entering West Point Military Base on US 9W










*Going up Storm King Mountain*














































Going Downhill










At the bottom , Entering Cornwall-on-Hudson










*End of Divided Highway*










Thats it for now, I don't think i will post the rest of my trip form that Day its to Painful.hno:

*~Corey*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

mgk920 said:


> http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/...:+ChicagoBreakingNews+(Chicago+Breaking+News)
> 
> This is a lengthy (a bit over 2 km) viaduct bridge that snakes its way around and between several steel mills and other industrial sites in extreme northwest Indiana. It was opened in the late 1980s.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=41.65374,-87.474604&spn=0.033476,0.055189&t=k&z=14
> 
> Mike


Hmm, that's an alternate to the I-90 toll road. This area is one of the ugliest in the United States, a lot of industry, like steel mills, railroads, ports, refineries, freeways and urban prairie. Almost all of the Indiana shore looks like this, quite a pity. 

SR-912 carries 33,500 AADT at that bridge. Not a lot, but too much to just dump on local streets. I-90 is only interesting if you drive the full length of SR-912, which I doubt many people do, it primarily serves East Chicago.


----------



## mgk920

ChrisZwolle said:


> Hmm, that's an alternate to the I-90 toll road. This area is one of the ugliest in the United States, a lot of industry, like steel mills, railroads, ports, refineries, freeways and urban prairie. Almost all of the Indiana shore looks like this, quite a pity.
> 
> SR-912 carries 33,500 AADT at that bridge. Not a lot, but too much to just dump on local streets. I-90 is only interesting if you drive the full length of SR-912, which I doubt many people do, it primarily serves East Chicago.


I suspect that the gambling casinos in the East Chicago and Gary, IN area are most interested in having that road fixed and reopened, IN 912 is their main access, so we'll have to see.

BTW, there is no toll advantage to getting off of the Toll Road (I-90) at Cline Ave (IN 912) in Hammond and then back on via Cline Ave and the Borman (I-80/94) at Gary's east edge - that whole 'bypass' routing is between the Toll Road's 'westgate' barrier toll and the Ticket barrier east of the Borman - with a time loss to boot. The only toll advantage is to stay on I-94 between downtown Chicago and Gary east rather than taking I-90 between those points.

Mike


----------



## Rail Claimore

I remember going to Resorts/Ameristar a few times using Cline Avenue. I don't remember any part of that road being particularly bad as far as bumpy rides are concerned. Then again, it was always night.


----------



## Nexis

Heres some pictures of the Roads I traveled today on my way to the Elizabeth Ikea

Garden State Parkway Slip road










Heading East



















*North Ave East : Elizabeth,NJ*










A view of Newark Airport



















Crossing the Turnpike










A View of the Airport & the Newark CBD




























*~Corey*


----------



## Nexis

Entering the Garden State Parkway 



















Crossing I-280 & Going under MLK Boulevard & Morris & Essex , Gladstone lines



















County Road 506 / Bloomfield Ave



















Going past the Southbound : Essex Tolls










Getting Gas in Nutley,NJ










Median Reconstruction project , i have no idea what they are doing?:lol:










Crossing the Passaic River looking downstream at NJ 21 / US 46 Interchange










Exit 157 to US 46 East : Garfield / Elmwood Park



















I-80 overpass & Westbound Rush Hour Congestion










NJT Bergen Line overpass , i beleave it will be repainted when the line is Electrified










Bergen Toll gate




























Rush Hour / Shopping Traffic @ the 161 Exit to Route 4 East




























Garden State Parkway Northbound in Paramus










Exit 163 to Route 17 Northbound & its Traffic Congestion 










Looking Southward










Exit 165 










Approaching the Pascack Valley Toll Gate / My town




























Approaching my Exit





































Thats it for now , i hope you enjoyed, stayed tune for one more update.
up next: County Route 502

~Corey


----------



## Nexis

County Road 502 East in my town ( Washington Township )





































CR 502 @ Lafayette Ave in Westwood










CR 502 turns right after the Railway Tracks , Downtown Westwood



















Heading Home on CR 502 West










CR 502 West @ Lafayette Ave










CR 502 West , my town (Washington Township)










~Corey


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Today it's 77 years ago construction of the Golden Gate Bridge began.



> # 1933 – Construction of the Golden Gate Bridge begins in San Francisco Bay.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Chicago Lake Shore Drive, part of US Highway 41


----------



## Nexis

Cool , How bad is that highway when Chicago gets Lake affect Snow storms?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lake effect snow is usually on eastern shores. Chicago is on a western shore.


----------



## Nexis

It happens on every part of the Great lakes, certain areas get more then others


----------



## Buddy Holly

The city does an OK job cleaning and maintaining the highway during heavy snowfall, actually. It gets a bit more dangerous than usual, but nothing major.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tolls on the Dulles Toll Road in metropolitan Washington D.C. have increased 40% since january 1st. It is part of an 80% increase until 2012 to finance the construction of a light rail in the median. The tolls are now 16 cents per mile.


----------



## Nexis

I don't think its a Light Rail , i beleave its the Metro Ext to Dulles In't.


----------



## snowman159

ChrisZwolle said:


> ...construction of a light rail in the median.


Is this going to be a JFK Airtrain type of construction or are they going to close the toll-free airport access lanes?


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I think Nexis is right, I read about the Washington Metro being extended to Dulles


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's a ground-level subway.


----------



## snowman159

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's a ground-level subway.


Oh ok. Somehow I was under the impression that there wasn't enough space left in the median for a subway, but looking at it in GE that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## mgk920

Nexis said:


> Cool , How bad is that highway when Chicago gets Lake affect Snow storms?


Remember - that road is in *Chicago*. Chicago's city government takes snow removal most seriously - as the quality of the city's responses to snowstorms can bring down mayoral administrations (and HAS! - See ' Michael A. Bilandic - 1979').



Mike


----------



## Stuck in Bama

*Alabama rolls out new U.S. 280 toll road plan*
By Ginny MacDonald -- The Birmingham News
November 19, 2009, 5:52AM
Michael Tomberlin -- The Birmingham News also contributed to this report

State transportation officials are ready to move forward with a $710 million makeover of U.S. 280 -- a new plan that doesn't rely entirely on elevated toll lanes that doomed a previous proposal to unsnarl the congested highway.

Gov. Bob Riley said Wednesday the plan could end gridlock on a 16-mile stretch of the highway by the end of 2013.

The new design from the Alabama Department of Transportation addresses the most common complaint about the previous plan -- an elevated toll road that ran the full length of the project. Communities between Red Mountain and Interstate 459 did not like the appearance of the elevated roadway.

"The people in Mountain Brook, Homewood and Vestavia said they didn't want the elevated structure there," Riley said in an interview. "So we went back and redesigned it."

Here are the key details of the new plan.

The stretch of U.S. 280 between the Elton B. Stephens Expressway and I-459 will have six lanes devoted to free travel and four interior lanes converted into toll lanes -- all level with the current roadway. A series of interchanges will be added so motorists can get on and get off the highway.

An elevated toll road with four lanes would start at Interstate 459 and extend to Eagle Point Parkway east of Greystone. Six lanes of free access roadway would remain on that stretch of U.S. 280.

The section between Red Mountain and I-459 will cost an estimated $300 million while the elevated road will cost $410 million. Unlike the previous proposal, the project will not be paid for with private funds.

The mayors of Mountain Brook, Homewood and Vestavia Hills all said Wednesday they support the plan, following a meeting last week with Riley and ALDOT officials. Mountain Brook Mayor Terry Oden called it "a dream come true," while Vestavia Hills Mayor Butch Zaragoza said it seemed "very workable."

*97,000 and counting
*
Homewood Mayor Scott McBrayer said the new plan alleviates two major concerns about the project -- the presence of an elevated roadway next to the city's Hollywood neighborhood and the proximity of the ramp that connects the Elton B. Stephens Expressway and U.S. 280 to homes in that neighborhood. He said the ramp will be moved to put it farther away.

"There may be some other issues, but in the meeting ALDOT appeared to be open and to want a project that everyone is happy with," McBrayer said. "It appears now that what they've got would work. We just want to get final approval from our council and our residents, in particular our Hollywood residents."

Riley said the plan fixes a problem on a road that was designed for 50,000 vehicles a day that now has 97,000 a day and is projected to approach 140,000 in the next decade.
Once the toll road project is finished, he said, commuters could be traveling from Red Mountain to Double Oak Mountain in about 10 minutes -- a fraction of the time it takes now.

State transportation officials said the work to expand U.S. 280 from the Red Mountain Expressway to Shelby County 39 will begin in about a year.

"Barring any unknowns we can construct it in three years," said Don Vaughn, chief engineer and deputy director of ALDOT.
*
No private money
*
Unlike past plans that called for a mix of private and public dollars, construction under the new plan will be all public money, Vaughn said. Financing will come through the Federal Highway Administration.

"We plan to do this as a state project. We will use no private money. The tolls will generate about half the cost of building it or maybe a little more, and we will use innovative financing for the rest," Vaughn said. "The state will collect the revenues to pay off the debt and maintain the highway."

Tolls will be taken through electronic transponders so there will be no toll booths along the route, Vaughn said.

Highway officials struck on the latest plan after trying to develop a way to elevate only the section of U.S. 280 that runs for five miles east of I-459.

"We realized we were creating a problem. Coming down to grade with that number of cars was not doable. We said if we can't go all the way to the expressway, we don't need to do anything," Vaughn said.
At the end of the five miles of elevated lanes at Eagle Point Parkway, ALDOT now plans to construct two lanes eastbound to provide four lanes to Shelby County 47. Then only one lane will be constructed for six miles to Shelby County 39.

There will be no additional lanes constructed to westbound 280 from Shelby County 39 to Eagle Point Parkway. That's because the congested traffic coming off the elevated lanes will need more capacity.

"Suddenly traffic will free-flow and the eastbound lanes will be intermingled. We have to add capacity to 280 where it comes back to grade," Vaughn said.

*Think Huntsville
*
In the Jefferson County portion of U.S. 280, ALDOT will build a series of overpasses similar to those along Memorial Parkway in Huntsville. The interchanges are planned at I-459 and Dolly Ridge, Pump House and Cherokee roads.

Additional lanes will be added to the expressway, some will be elevated and all will be tied in with ramps to U.S. 280.Vaughn said the project makes sense from an engineering and a financial standpoint.

Figg Engineering of Tallahassee has been hired to do the engineering work for the entire project. Company President Linda Figg, who conducted a series of public meetings about elevating U.S. 280 from Eagle Point to the expressway in 2006, said the ALDOT plan "is a great answer to all traffic problems on 280."

Riley said it's time to stop talking about the U.S. 280 problems and fast-track a fix.

"We could have you driving on that in three years," he said. "Normally it would take us three years to get the environmental permitting."

Riley said the ALDOT already has started an environmental assessment.

News staff writers William Thornton and Carol Robinson contributed to this report.

http://media.al.com/birmingham-news-stories/photo/new-280-proposaljpg-feff2315b8421f47_large.jpg


----------



## Xpressway

Even an average town avenue or road looks awesome in the U.S. :drool:


----------



## Nexis

*County Route 503 North​*
*Kinderkamack Road​*
*Hillsdale,NJ*



















*Woodcliff Lake,NJ*



















*Downtown Park Ridge,NJ*










*Thats all for now , i hope you enjoyed.*

*~Corey*


----------



## Nexis

*Heres some Pictures form my long trip around North Jersey Today.*

*Paramus Road South : Paramus ,NJ*










*Paramus Road @ Ridgewood Ave * 










*Paramus Road @ Midland Ave or County Road 67*



















*Paramus Road @ Century Road or County Road 76*










*Century Road or County Road 76 West *










*Fair Lawn Ave or County Road 76 West : Fair lawn ,NJ*



















*Crossing NJT : Bergen line*










*County Road 76 West crossing NJ 208*










*Looking North*










*Fair Lawn Ave Passaic River Bridge, it will be repainted sometime this year, and refurbished.*



















*an old marker on the bridge.*










*Up next : Route 20 & 21 : Cities of Paterson, Passaic , Clifton , Newark.*
*~Corey*


----------



## Danielk2

how much is one US customary tonne??


----------



## mgk920

Danielk2 said:


> how much is one US customary tonne??


It is about 907.2 kg.

Also, the height limit on that above bridge is 3.81 m.

Yes, I also wish that the USA would operate in kg, m, etc.

Mike


----------



## Nexis

A US Standard Tonn is 907.2 kilograms.

*Heres some of my long trip around Urban New Jersey, I went to the 3 Largest NJ Cities in 2 hrs.

NJ 20 South in City of Paterson , NJ's third largest city.*










NJ 20 @ I-80



















*End of NJ 20 , merge onto US 46 West*




























*Taking NJ 21 South*










*Entering the City of Passaic*



















*Exit 12 : Downtown Passaic*




























NJ 21 South @ NJ 3 Interchange
































































*First Double Decker viaduct on NJ 21 South, note that the old rustic storage will be gone with there factory in a few years , when the lot is turned into a Condo Community and Transit center.*



















*Second Double Decker Viaduct & City of Newark Skyline*










NJ 21 @ I-280 interchange










*NJ 21 in Downtown & Newark Light Rail*










The largest intersection on NJ 21










NJ 21 & Northeast Corridor Embankment










*New Traffic lights *










NJ 21 @ Murray Street & NJT bi-level train speeding past










Last 2 Traffic lighted intersections on NJ 21 South










NJ 21 Ramp to I-78 East










*Thats all for now , i hope you enjoyed.
Up next : US 1/9 Pulaski Skyway*

*~Corey*


----------



## dl3000

Danielk2 said:


> how much is one US customary tonne??


Of the 2 kinds of imperial ton, it is the short ton: 2000 pounds and as others have said the 907.2 kilos.


----------



## Nexis

*US 1/9 North in Newark,NJ*














































*Taking US 1/9 : Pulaski Skyway*










*one lane is closed so they can prepare to repaint and strength the Skyway*










*Passaic River Span*










*Jersey City Skyline is seen ahead*



















*Jersey City skyline again*










*Crossing the Hackensack River Span & JC Signage *










*Manhattan & NJ Gold Coast appear ahead*










*Jersey City viaduct & PATH Bridge*










*an old sign & my exit*










*---------------------------------------*

*NJ 139 : Uptown Jersey City, in the next decade or so this road will get an overhaul : Downtown Jersey City is ahead*










*Thats it for now , I hope you enjoyed.
Up next : 2 Major Hudson County Routes*

*~Corey*


----------



## Nexis

*continuing 

CR 683 North : South Wing Viaduct : Jersey City Heights*










*CR 670 East : 14 Street Viaduct : Hoboken*



















*CR 505 North ort Imperial Boulevard : Weehawken*



















*CR 505 North : River Road : Edgewater*




































*CR 505 North : Old River Road : Edgewater*










*CR 505 North : Hudson Terrace : Fort Lee*



















*Bruce Reynolds Boulevard West : Fort Lee*










*Thats it for now , I hope you enjoyed!
Up next : US 9W & CR 502*

*~Corey*


----------



## Nexis

*Continuing.......

NJ 67 North*










*going under the Palisades Parkway ramps*










*NJ 67 End ... US 9W Begin*




























*CNBC World Headquarters*



















*Entering Alpine,NJ - One of the Richest towns in North America*





































*Turning onto CR 502 West*










*CR 502 West : Alpine,NJ*



















*Going Downhill *










*Closter,NJ CR 502 Turns Right & Left*




























*CR 502 @ Knickerbocker Road or CR 505*










*CR 502 crossing CSX West Shore line & future NJT / Amtrak corridor*










*CR 502 West passing United Water*










*CR 502 West in Westwood,NJ*





































*CR 502 West @ CR 53*










*Thats it for now , I hope you enjoyed.
Up Next : NY 17 & 55

~Corey *


----------



## Nexis

*NY 17/ US 6 West 
Harriman,NY*





































*I know , i know , Florida ,NY* :nuts:



















*US 6 Breaks off and continues Southwest towards Port Jervis,NY*




























*I-84 Interchange : I-84 west to : Newburgh , Hartford , Boston & I-84 West to : Port Jervis, The Poconos , Scranton-Wilkes Berra *



















*a New Upgraded section NY 17 West soon to be I-86*














































*Going Downhill*



















*Going Uphill*
































































*This is the outer fringes of the NY TV Broadcast area *










*Exiting @ Exit 100A*










*I hope you all enjoyed , stay tuned for more.*
*up next :NY 55 East*
*~Corey*


----------



## jchernin

Nexis said:


> There not true expressways , they have traffic lights and stores on them , so there basically Major Roads with some highway features.


any *divided* highway is an 'expressway'.

a divided highway with *limited access* (interchanges) is a 'freeway'.

so an expressway CAN have traffic lights and stores (california state route 12 in santa rosa is an expressway for part of its route thru town), but freeways can not.


----------



## Nexis

mgk920 said:


> ^^
> I note that there is an 'I-86' shield on an overhead BGS in one of those images. Is that there in error or has that part of NY 17 officially become I-86? I am aware that NYSDOT only has one or two short parts to go before all of NY 17 is fully up to interstate standards and that it already is I-86 at least as far east as Elmira.
> 
> Mike


Its a mess , the Interstate Process has stalled , but its mostly upgraded anyway.



jchernin said:


> any *divided* highway is an 'expressway'.
> 
> a divided highway with *limited access* (interchanges) is a 'freeway'.
> 
> so an expressway CAN have traffic lights and stores (california state route 12 in santa rosa is an expressway for part of its route thru town), but freeways can not.


True although it varies :nuts:

Now heres the rest.

Garden State Parkway - Montvale,NJ



















Hillsdale,NJ



















Washington Township,NJ (My town



















Exiting @ 166



















Thats it for now i hope you all enjoyed.

~Corey


----------



## snowman159

NJ17 between I80 and I287 doesn't have traffic lights and neither does NJ4 from the GW bridge to the GSP. They're both divided highways, but of course not technically expressways in the sense that word is used in the NYC area, because of the stores, driveways, side streets, etc.

But they are clearly a class above other regular state routes with no divider, traffic lights, left turns, etc. Some buses from the port authority to upstate NY actually take Rt17 to reach the thruway, even though they don't make any stops along the way there.

So my question was how can you tell these divided, no traffic lights pseudo-expressways apart from the rest?


----------



## sonysnob

CA-2 Los Angeles:


----------



## Nexis

snowman159 said:


> NJ17 between I80 and I287 doesn't have traffic lights and neither does NJ4 from the GW bridge to the GSP. They're both divided highways, but of course not technically expressways in the sense that word is used in the NYC area, because of the stores, driveways, side streets, etc.
> 
> But they are clearly a class above other regular state routes with no divider, traffic lights, left turns, etc. Some buses from the port authority to upstate NY actually take Rt17 to reach the thruway, even though they don't make any stops along the way there.
> 
> So my question was how can you tell these divided, no traffic lights pseudo-expressways apart from the rest?


True , although the PA buses use CR aswell and interstates. i don't why it isn't marked , or why google hasn't come up with a new type of Marking for those types of roads.

Heres a trip form January i forgot to post.
NY 55 East near Liberty,NY
































































Near Grahamsville,NY



















Later on CR 19 / Claryville Road North




























CR 49 North





































No Guard Rail's :nuts:




























I hope you enjoyed , i still have to post 2 missed updates.hno:

~Corey


----------



## mgk920

jchernin said:


> any *divided* highway is an 'expressway'.
> 
> a divided highway with *limited access* (interchanges) is a 'freeway'.
> 
> so an expressway CAN have traffic lights and stores (california state route 12 in santa rosa is an expressway for part of its route thru town), but freeways can not.


Interestingly, NOBODY, but NOBODY here in Wisconsin nor Illinois will EVER call an interstate or compatible highway that charges a toll for its use a 'freeway', it is a 'tollway'. If anyone in Chicagoland hears you calling a 'tollway' a 'freeway', they'll tie you up and throw you into the first barge to the Mississippi!

:lol:

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The freeway doesn't mean it's free of use (no tolls), but free flow. But I can see calling a toll road a freeway would be a bit weird.


----------



## jchernin

here in northern cali if a freeway charges a toll its called a bridge

chris is right about 'free' referring to free-flow. to avoid confusion, toll roads are usually called one of the following:
a toll road (duh), tollway, turnpike, pike, toll highway or an express toll route

im not entirely sure but i think people generally say tollway in the midwest and tex, while the east coast uses turnpike


----------



## nerdly_dood

jchernin said:


> here in northern cali if a freeway charges a toll its called a bridge
> 
> chris is right about 'free' referring to free-flow. to avoid confusion, toll roads are usually called one of the following:
> a toll road (duh), tollway, turnpike, pike, toll highway or an express toll route
> 
> im not entirely sure but i think people generally say tollway in the midwest and tex, while the east coast uses turnpike


The only "turnpike" in the Roanoke area is the Salem Turnpike, and it's located in a part of the country where tolls are the epic abomination of highways. Naturally it's just a tollway in name, there are no tolls around here.


----------



## snowman159

There are also union turnpike and jericho turnpike in nyc. Both are free, but not freeways. :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There were many roads that predate even the US Highway system that used to be toll roads, called Turnpikes in the early 1900's.


----------



## Nexis

snowman159 said:


> There are also union turnpike and jericho turnpike in nyc. Both are free, but not freeways. :nuts:


Most are 1x2 or 2x2 Roads , the snake through the older suburbs , usually running parallel to Railway. 



ChrisZwolle said:


> There were many roads that predate even the US Highway system that used to be toll roads, called Turnpikes in the early 1900's.


Correct , some even older then that.

Heres a trip for a month ago , just after a Snowstorm.

Washington Ave North : Dumont,NJ



















Hardenburgh Ave East : Haworth,NJ










Hardenburgh Ave @ Knickerbocker Road










Knickerbocker Road North : Haworth,NJ : CR 505




























CR 505 @ CR 502










CR 502 West 



















The Traffic Lights were out , so The Stop Signs were put up.










CR 502 @ Bogrets Mill Road










CR 502 in Downtown Westwood 



















CR 502 West 



















Thats all for now , now i don't have anymore things to share with you guys....hno:

~Corey


----------



## Danielk2

Nexis said:


> Thats all for now , now i don't have anymore things to share with you guys....


Then get out and take some more pics! :banana:

Btw, what is up with your pics' date marks, always changing from european to american date system??


----------



## xzmattzx

jchernin said:


> any *divided* highway is an 'expressway'.
> 
> a divided highway with *limited access* (interchanges) is a 'freeway'.
> 
> so an expressway CAN have traffic lights and stores (california state route 12 in santa rosa is an expressway for part of its route thru town), but freeways can not.


No, an expressway is limited access, because it provides an express route between locations. A divided highway is just that: a divided highway, or simply just a "highway".

"Freeway" is a sometimes incorrect term that is used synonymously with "expressway". What would you call the New Jersey Turnpike, though, since you have to pay to use it? It's not free. This is why "expressway"is the correct term; it encompasses all free limited access roads and toll limited access roads.


----------



## pwalker

xzmattzx said:


> No, an expressway is limited access, because it provides an express route between locations. A divided highway is just that: a divided highway, or simply just a "highway".
> 
> "Freeway" is a sometimes incorrect term that is used synonymously with "expressway". What would you call the New Jersey Turnpike, though, since you have to pay to use it? It's not free. This is why "expressway"is the correct term; it encompasses all free limited access roads and toll limited access roads.


But, in the U.S., there are variations on what highways are called based on local differences as opposed to "true" definitions. Example: In Chicago, the term "freeway" is rarely used, even though most of their "expressways", many "free", would be defined as freeways anywhere else. NYC also tends to use the term "expressway", even though most are free limited access. I guess the point is there are regional differences.


----------



## jchernin

xzmattzx said:


> No, an expressway is limited access, because it provides an express route between locations. A divided highway is just that: a divided highway, or simply just a "highway".
> 
> "Freeway" is a sometimes incorrect term that is used synonymously with "expressway". What would you call the New Jersey Turnpike, though, since you have to pay to use it? It's not free. This is why "expressway"is the correct term; it encompasses all free limited access roads and toll limited access roads.


an expressway can have limited access, but doesnt HAVE to, therefore it is distinct from a freeway

*"Contrary to the belief of most people in the Northeast and Chicago regions, an expressway (as defined by the US Federal Highway Administration and most state departments of transportation) is not the same thing as a freeway."* (taken from expresswaysite.com)

see:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freeway
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expressway *
http://www.expresswaysite.com/

*notice the picture and blurb about california expressways on the right


----------



## pwalker

^^ From your link:

"However, many states around the Great Lakes region and along the Eastern Seaboard have refused to conform their terminology to the federal definition. The following states officially prefer the term expressway instead of freeway to describe what are technically freeways in federal parlance: Connecticut,[11] Florida,[12] Illinois,[13] Maryland,[14] and West Virginia.[15] In those states, it is common to find Interstate highways which bear the name “expressway.”]" 

Exactly my point about regional differences.


----------



## jchernin

pwalker said:


> ^^ From your link:
> 
> "However, many states around the Great Lakes region and along the Eastern Seaboard *have refused to conform their terminology to the federal definition*. The following states officially prefer the term expressway instead of freeway to describe what are *technically freeways* in federal parlance: Connecticut,[11] Florida,[12] Illinois,[13] Maryland,[14] and West Virginia.[15] In those states, it is common to find Interstate highways which bear the name “expressway.”]"
> 
> Exactly my point about regional differences.


right. no one is arguing with u here. these states however, in essence, are using the two terms incorrectly by using them interchangeably. :nuts:


----------



## Nexis

Danielk2 said:


> Then get out and take some more pics! :banana:
> 
> Btw, what is up with your pics' date marks, always changing from european to american date system??


Johnflint was trying to take the date off , and change around to the European way.....ive been to lazy to change it back.......I will have more photos by monday evening.


----------



## Stuck in Bama

*Allison-Bonnett Memorial Dr.(CR 56) Named after two local former NASCAR drivers.*
















*Intersection with Pleasant Grove Rd (CR 57)*
































*Brooklane Dr.(CR 51)*
















*Intersection with Hueytown Rd (CR 46)*


----------



## Penn's Woods

desertpunk said:


> Here's the MTA toll schedule:
> http://www.mta.info/bandt/traffic/btmain.html
> 
> And your PA tolls:
> http://www.panynj.gov/bridges-tunnels/george-washington-bridge.html


Ouch! So the Verrazano and all of what the MTA calls "major crossings" are $11.00 round trip (without EZ Pass); the difference is that on the Verrazano the full 11 bucks is collected westbound.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

J N Winkler said:


> (I have not attempted a count of non-Interstate freeway mileage, and this information is not readily available from FHWA tables because the "principal arterial" classification can also include expressways with some flat intersections and is not subdivided into freeways and other roads, but I would be very surprised if the total mileage of non-Interstate freeway were greater than 10,000.)


I've tried it!

Using the Rand McNally atlas, I got to 59,409 miles or 95,589 kilometers of freeway-grade roads, including all Interstate Highways, excluding multiplexes.


----------



## snowman159

Penn's Woods said:


> Ouch! So the Verrazano and all of what the MTA calls "major crossings" are $11.00 round trip (without EZ Pass); the difference is that on the Verrazano the full 11 bucks is collected westbound.


No. The other major MTA crossings are $5.50. Only the VNB is $11.


----------



## Penn's Woods

snowman159 said:


> No. The other major MTA crossings are $5.50. Only the VNB is $11.


They're all $11.00 round trip*: Only at the Verrazano does the table specify one-way tolling. (Or whatever the exact wording was; it's three hours since I looked at it.) 

This may seem bizarre to someone not from the New York area, but in my experience, New York-area toll authorities think in round trips (look at the New York-to-New Jersey bridges and tunnels, which are free westbound) - they obviously meant to charge the same rate for all of them; it's just that on the Verrazano, unlike the others, the toll booths are only in one direction. That's why the Verrazano's rates in the table are precisely double the others. News coverage of toll increases will likewise talk in round trips.

The opposite way to look at it would be that the Verrazano's really a $5.50 toll, not $11.00. Or at least to say "...but it's free the other direction."

*If we operate on the assumption that anyone entering Long Island (including Brooklyn and Queens) via a toll bridge or tunnel is going to have to leave it the same way. They can avoid doing so by using the old, free bridges to Manhattan.


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> They're all $11.00 round trip*: Only at the Verrazano does the table specify one-way tolling. (Or whatever the exact wording was; it's three hours since I looked at it.)
> 
> This may seem bizarre to someone not from the New York area, but in my experience, New York-area toll authorities think in round trips (look at the New York-to-New Jersey bridges and tunnels, which are free westbound) - they obviously meant to charge the same rate for all of them; it's just that on the Verrazano, unlike the others, the toll booths are only in one direction. That's why the Verrazano's rates in the table are precisely double the others. News coverage of toll increases will likewise talk in round trips.
> 
> The opposite way to look at it would be that the Verrazano's really a $5.50 toll, not $11.00. Or at least to say "...but it's free the other direction."
> 
> *If we operate on the assumption that anyone entering Long Island (including Brooklyn and Queens) via a toll bridge or tunnel is going to have to leave it the same way. They can avoid doing so by using the old, free bridges to Manhattan.


The thing is, it is quite possible to enter NYC from the west in a car without passing through a tollgate - cross the Hudson at US 9/20 in Albany (the southernmost 'free' crossing) and take US 9 southward to NYC (or work your way over to the Taconic Parkway on local roads and then on south).

Heading west from NYC, cross the Hudson from Manhattan into New Jersey at any crossing (*free* that way) and then either head north into New York State on non-interstates (ie, NJ 23) to either I-84 or NY 17/I-86 *or* take US 1 southward into the Trenton area and cross into Pennsylvania on I-95 (Scudders Falls Bridge) and continue on to the west.

Mike


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've tried it!


You would. 
At least tell us you did that years or months ago, as opposed to working it out at record speed after the question was posed yesterday....


----------



## Penn's Woods

mgk920 said:


> The thing is, it is quite possible to enter NYC from the west in a car without passing through a tollgate - cross the Hudson at US 9/20 in Albany (the southernmost 'free' crossing) and take US 9 southward to NYC (or work your way over to the Taconic Parkway on local roads and then on south).
> 
> Heading west from NYC, cross the Hudson from Manhattan into New Jersey at any crossing (*free* that way) and then either head north into New York State on non-interstates (ie, NJ 23) to either I-84 or NY 17/I-86 *or* take US 1 southward into the Trenton area and cross into Pennsylvania on I-95 (Scudders Falls Bridge) and continue on to the west.
> 
> Mike


So you're trying to avoid the 75 cents on I-78 (and is it that on I-80 as well?) crossing from New Jersey to Pennsylvania? There's actually a free bridge from Phillipsburg, N.J., to Easton, Pa. (the area where I-78 and US 22 cross) which isn't that hard to find....

The point I was trying to make is that just saying the Verrazano costs $11.00 and the other MTA crossings cost $5.50 doesn't tell the whole story.

And going through Albany to avoid a toll seems excessive for North Jersey commuters. 

By the way, between the eastbound tolls at most New Jersey-to-New York crossings and the westbound ones at most New Jersey-to-Pennsylvania (or -Delaware) crossings, there's a joke in these parts that New Jersey is the only state you have to pay to get out of. I was born and raised in New Jersey so I'm allowed to say it.

One more thing: enjoy the free Scudders Falls Bridge now. It's about to be rebuilt (wider), as a toll bridge.


----------



## Squiggles

U.S. Highway 12 in Madison, WI. This stretch is freeway-grade and is locally known as "The Beltline". Pictures were taken earlier today.


----------



## Tom 958

I've never seen that "AHEAD" legend before. I don't like it. hno: Clearview, though. points for that.


----------



## Squiggles

Thanks. I have a wonderful camera for an 18 year old amateur photographer.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tom 958 said:


> Clearview, though. points for that.


Apparently, the American roadgeek community is not very fond of the Clearview font. I myself like it though, although I doubt if it was REALLY necessary to replace the good 'ol Interstate font.


----------



## Nexis

So i took a Ride up NJ 208 yesterday

Entering NJ 208 North






















































































































End of NJ 208










I hope you all enjoyed

~Corey


----------



## nerdly_dood

ChrisZwolle said:


> Apparently, the American roadgeek community is not very fond of the Clearview font. I myself like it though, although I doubt if it was REALLY necessary to replace the good 'ol Interstate font.


I like it too. IMO it's just as effective as the traditional font, but it's better with lowercase L's for places with lots of I's and L's in quick succession, like "Williamsville" or something.


----------



## Tom 958

nerdly_dood said:


> I like it too. IMO it's just as effective as the traditional font, but it's better with lowercase L's for places with lots of I's and L's in quick succession, like "Williamsville" or something.


I like Clearview myself.

If I ever get back into photo-feature mode, I'll post some pics of the new font that's appearing in Atlanta. It looks like the work of a kindergartener. hno:


----------



## Rail Claimore

Tom 958 said:


> I like Clearview myself.
> 
> If I ever get back into photo-feature mode, I'll post some pics of the new font that's appearing in Atlanta. It looks like the work of a kindergartener. hno:


Series E Modified? I thought Georgia was going back to this with all the new signage. That's a welcome change if you ask me.


----------



## Tom 958

Rail Claimore said:


> Series E Modified? I thought Georgia was going back to this with all the new signage. That's a welcome change if you ask me.


If there was no such thing as Clearview, maybe. But there is. Plus, they've gone to undersized exit number tabs indexed to the side on which the exit is located, which I prefer. But-- they put a black-on-yellow "LEFT" tab above the ones on the left, which defeats the purpose of indexing! :bash:

It's embarassing. I really should get some pics. Maybe when the 14th/17th Street interchange is done in a few months.


----------



## Rail Claimore

Tom 958 said:


> If there was no such thing as Clearview, maybe. But there is. Plus, they've gone to undersized exit number tabs indexed to the side on which the exit is located, which I prefer. But-- they put a black-on-yellow "LEFT" tab above the ones on the left, which defeats the purpose of indexing! :bash:
> 
> It's embarassing. I really should get some pics. Maybe when the 14th/17th Street interchange is done in a few months.


I like those new left tabs. They catch your attention, and while I like Clearview, Series E Modified has its classic charm. I think regardless of which font they choose, it's a welcome change.


----------



## Paddington

In Michigan they don't have money to pave any roads, but somehow they got the Clearview signs up way before any other place in the Midwest.


----------



## Bartolo

Paddington said:


> In Michigan they don't have money to pave any roads, but somehow they got the Clearview signs up way before any other place in the Midwest.


When I was in Michigan in the Winter of '08, I was on I-94, and I was afraid of my car falling apart. I was doing 120-130kmh, and I couldn't believe how torn up the road was. And the way they fill potholes is horrible. All they did was throw asphalt over the potholes and let the traffic smooth it out.


----------



## ADCS

ChrisZwolle said:


> Apparently, the American roadgeek community is not very fond of the Clearview font. I myself like it though, although I doubt if it was REALLY necessary to replace the good 'ol Interstate font.


The American roadgeek community tends to be fairly conservative, and dislikes change simply because it's different.


----------



## FM 2258

Tom 958 said:


> I've never seen that "AHEAD" legend before. I don't like it. hno: Clearview, though. points for that.





Squiggles said:


> <snip>




I hate the Clearview font but I'm wondering what the AHEAD means. Does it mean a junction is ahead, the road is the route. If it's the route they should just put the road markers with the direction and remove the "AHEAD." I assume AHEAD means you're not there yet.


----------



## brewerfan386

Tom 958 said:


> I've never seen that "AHEAD" legend before.





FM 2258 said:


> If it's the route they should just put the road markers with the direction and remove the "AHEAD." I assume AHEAD means you're not there yet.


Hopefully a map of the Beltline clears the signage issue up a tad.









^^
As you can see I marked near the pedestrian overpass where Squiggles took the pic(s). Note the image in question is facing toward the Park St. exit (west), this is where US 151 and 14 leave/ join the freeway. 

p.s. I love your Madtown pics Squiggles.... please keep posting em'!:cheers:


----------



## Squiggles

^^

The bridge is hard to get to from the beltline, but it's worth it. 

And thanks. I actually live about 20 minutes from Madison in the middle of nowhere, but I take my camera every time I go to town.


----------



## 88keys

Tom 958 said:


> I've never seen that "AHEAD" legend before. I don't like it. hno: Clearview, though. points for that.


This sign is really simple, just take the appropriate lane to get to the correct expressway.


----------



## brewerfan386

88keys said:


> This sign is really simple, just take the appropriate lane to get to the correct expressway.


Nope because there _*at least*_ 3 interchanges in aether direction, after Park St., before the beltline meets another US highway.

The sign probably is more of a bungled reassurance marker then anything else. IMHO


----------



## mgk920

Actually it is more of a navigational guide sign, telling motorists that the four numbered highways in the given direction are 'ahead' on the freeway. I've seen similar signs elsewhere in Wisconsin.

Under the newest Federal MUTCD, that US 12/14/18/151 AHEAD overhead BGS ('Big Green Sign') will have to show an up-pointing arrow over each lane, German-style, in place of the word 'AHEAD'. That sign has been there for many years.

Interestingly, that part of the Beltline is one of the relatively few places in the USA where four separate 'US' numbered highways share the same roadway.

Mike


----------



## brewerfan386

*Madison Beltline*
courtesy of flickr users: stella.errante, WisDoc, McBeth, chris.monona.wis, daily.reporter, and Greg Timm


----------



## Nexis

A few shots i took of HWY 21 form a Skybridge in Newark.



















Route 3 form the Train.










~Corey


----------



## Nexis

Some recent shots of Route 3 East in Clifton,NJ























































Crossing the Passaic River Bridge into Rutherford,NJ





































Crossing the Pascack Valley & Bergen lines / Berry's Creek with the Jersey City Skyline in the Distance 










Midtown Skyline & the Exit 16W Toll Gate for the NJ TPK





































Just before my Exit.










~Corey


----------



## WA

I love being in that area and seeing NY's skyline like that. Great Pictures!


----------



## Xpressway

Great additions! this thread never disappoints. 

I really liked NJ 18. Really good looking highway.


----------



## Nexis

thank-you. Almost Every Jersey Highway & Railway has been upgraded recently , so i have alot of new Stuff.

US 1/9 North in Jersey City 
The New Flyover form NJ 7 East , to US 1/9 North













































































































The Highway Bends , to go around the Access to the Region's Core TBM site.










Up Next Route 3 West , with New Features.
~Corey


----------



## FM 2258

^^

I like how the highway is kinda like a street yet they separated traffic with concrete barriers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> I like how the highway is kinda like a street yet they separated traffic with concrete barriers.


Probably a street that wasn't designed for such traffic.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Probably a street that wasn't designed for such traffic.


Route 3? No, more a case of a road that passed for state-of-the-art when it was built in the 40s.

Edited to add: 100th post!


----------



## Nexis

Penn's Woods said:


> Route 3? No, more a case of a road that passed for state-of-the-art when it was built in the 40s.


Its US 1/9 they were all built around the same time 1930s-40s and are extremely overcrowded. Same is said for our rail network.

Route 3 West




























Crossing the Mighty Hackensack River










The New & Old Meadowlands Stadium










The New NJ 120 / NJ Turnpike Interchange




























Up next : Route 17 Construction works and New Features


----------



## Danielk2

Nexis, have you ever taken any roadpics outside NY and NJ?? 
If you have i would like to see them as well


----------



## Nexis

Danielk2 said:


> Nexis, have you ever taken any roadpics outside NY and NJ??
> If you have i would like to see them as well


I showed a ton of Pics form Maryland , Southeastern PA and Delaware. Unfortnatly the only trip coming up is to DC , but is only Rail. Although i will pass some unique Interchanges / highways like I-76 / 676 in Philly and US 1.


----------



## dl3000

Nexis said:


> I showed a ton of Pics form Maryland , Southeastern PA and Delaware. Unfortnatly the only trip coming up is to DC , but is only Rail. Although i will pass some unique Interchanges / highways like I-76 / 676 in Philly and US 1.


You doing Acela or Regional?


----------



## Nexis

dl3000 said:


> You doing Acela or Regional?


Regional only 100$ round trip form Newark to DC.

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?ff=Yes&c=AM_Content_C&pagename=am/Layout&p=1237405732514&cid=1241267321301


----------



## mgk920

*Keystone Ave/Parkway (IN 431) - Carmel IN upgrade plans*

I found an interesting item on InDOT rebuilding Keystone Ave (IN 431) in Carmel, IN into essentially a 'Freeway Lite™' and then turning it over to the city. Design changes at the city's insistence (replacing the planned standard diamond interchanges with narrow-profile 'dogbone' roundabouts) greatly improved this project and, IMHO, serves as an example that should be followed in MANY other places.

:cheers1:

http://www.carmellink.org/

It almost looks like it could be a part of the planned US 31 upgrades.

Enjoy!

kay:

Mike


----------



## Stuck in Bama

County Rd 52/Morgan Rd


----------



## Stuck in Bama

County Rd 29 a neighborhood road near my house


----------



## Penn's Woods

Nexis said:


> Its US 1/9 they were all built around the same time 1930s-40s and are extremely overcrowded. Same is said for our rail network.


I should have recognized it. For two years in the late 80s, I commuted from Scotch Plains to Secaucus. I had the option of getting there as late as 9:30, and I quickly discovered the most tolerable route was to wait till about 8:55, then do 22, to 1/9, to (if memory serves) County Road.

The two times I tried that route home, however, it was just awful. Never need to see Tonnele Avenue again....


----------



## gandhiji1

*Holland Tunn to NY*

PA has added two more sections of HE LED lights in NYC bound tube. The newer lights are a bit brighter than the ones added last year.

Save Energy and Save the beautiful earth.


----------



## xd_1771

Nexis said:


>


I remember this place! This is just north of the Comfort Suites I stayed in when I visited the New York area in 2004! 
I'm surprised there's STILL construction going on there...
The Wendy's near that u-Turn intersection is how I recognize it!


----------



## Nexis

Penn's Woods said:


> I should have recognized it. For two years in the late 80s, I commuted from Scotch Plains to Secaucus. I had the option of getting there as late as 9:30, and I quickly discovered the most tolerable route was to wait till about 8:55, then do 22, to 1/9, to (if memory serves) County Road.
> 
> The two times I tried that route home, however, it was just awful. Never need to see Tonnele Avenue again....


County Road now connects Jersey City with Secacus JCT Train Station , NJT hopes to build a LRT line form Hoboken Terminal - Journal SQ - Seacacus JCT to help reduce congestion. And they are planning on building Parking Garages now At Seacacus JCT something they should have done a while ago.hno: The area will always be an industrial mess, and if you think thats bad. You have to see it form the train , its disgusting how much decay and neglected concrete there is.



xd_1771 said:


> I remember this place! This is just north of the Comfort Suites I stayed in when I visited the New York area in 2004!
> I'm surprised there's STILL construction going on there...
> The Wendy's near that u-Turn intersection is how I recognize it!


Construction ended back in 2007 , but the Construction you see there is for the Access to the Core Tunnel Project. The Road was shifted to allow the prep work for the TBM , which should come later this year.

Route 17 North - Rutherford























































NJ 17 @ NJ 120




























NJ 17 @ US 46










The Bendix Diner - The Oldest in NJ



















NJ 17 @ I-80










Thats it , a few new GSP pics to share.

~Corey


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Golden Gate Bridge (US 101) turns 73 today! :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

I posted plans in my state to upgrade U.S. 113 from Milford south to the Maryland border to limited-access (because of the increase in traffic from beachgoers and agricultural trucks). These plans were reported today, and the bypass of just some of the towns seems to replace the concept of upgrading the entire stretch.




> *Delaware roads: 113 bypass aims to fix perpetual bottleneck*
> _DelDOT says traffic can only get worse_
> 
> 
> During the summer, the cars line up like ants on U.S. 113 in Millsboro.
> 
> Just ask June Taylor and Jim Smith, who have been crossing the dual highway through downtown for nearly 30 years.
> 
> "In the summertime, it's a nightmare," said Smith. "You wait 20 minutes just to cross."
> 
> Congestion along the highway is only projected to get worse. By 2030, traffic along the north-south corridor between Millsboro and the state line at Selbyville could increase by up to 53 percent -- almost 20,000 more cars a day. By 2025 on Del. 24, an east-west route through the city, driving will be so slow it'll be more like walking.
> 
> To ease those snarls, state Department of Transportation engineers this week unveiled an $839 million proposal to construct a limited-access highway to bypass U.S. 113 and the towns of Frankford, Dagsboro and Millsboro.
> 
> The new 12.7-mile stretch, from north of Selbyville to north of Millsboro, would require the construction of a new bridge over the Indian River and the purchase of all or portions of 420 properties. DelDOT said the state will begin acquiring property in two years.
> 
> U.S. 113, privately funded by industrialist Coleman du Pont, at first helped connect farmers and the rural countryside with larger markets for lumber and poultry. The first stretch was built in Sussex County, connecting Selbyville to Ellendale when it was completed in 1917.
> 
> Today, the dual highway is a main corridor for residents who commute to work in Georgetown and Dover from smaller towns farther south. Truck traffic hauls poultry from processing plants, and the chickens are joined during the summer by a huge flow of beach traffic.
> 
> Tourists can head directly south to Ocean City, Md., or use Del. 24, 26 or 54 to connect to Delaware's southern beach resorts, bypassing often-clogged Del. 1 around Lewes and Rehoboth.
> 
> As traffic has increased, so has commercial development, especially in the Georgetown and Millsboro areas, moving closer to the highway from the traditional town centers.
> 
> The volume of traffic between Georgetown and Millsboro could swell even more if the proposed Del Pointe racino resort is built on the eastern side of the highway.
> 
> Officials compared the proposed new 12.7-mile highway to the stretch of Del. 1 from Dover to New Castle County. Drivers can expect limited access at certain exits, instead of residential and business driveways dotting the shoulders, project engineer Monroe Hite III said.
> 
> The speed limit will be around 65 mph, but unlike Del. 1 it's not being designed as a toll road. That may not be the case in the future, however -- "If that does change, that's above and beyond us," Hite said.
> 
> The road is in the planning stages and nowhere near construction, meaning residents and drivers will have to wait decades before seeing any actual relief -- also similar to the construction of Del. 1, Hite said.
> 
> "Route 1 was over 30 years -- as sections were done, they were opened for the public, and then we completed the other segments," he said.
> 
> *Misunderstood*
> 
> DelDOT spokeswoman Tina Shockley said that's one part that's been difficult for people to understand.
> 
> "It's hard for people to get their heads around the fact that this is a long-term project," she said. "This isn't going to happen two or three years from now. This is going to happen in 20, 30 years."
> 
> But if all goes as planned, land purchases could begin as soon as 2012, once the federal government gives its blessing and funding becomes available.
> Those right-of-way acquisitions are the first priority, so DelDOT can "protect" the pathway until construction funding comes through, piece by piece, Hite said.
> 
> And that worries people such as Andrew Cress.
> 
> If the preferred route comes to fruition, he'll have to sell several acres of his farmland to the state.
> 
> "I wish they'd go west of 113, where there's not farmland and homes and chicken houses," Cress said, standing outside the Millsboro fire hall after a public workshop this week.
> 
> He acknowledged that traffic is a huge problem in the area, but isn't so sure that a project this big is what's needed.
> 
> "Millsboro seems to be the bottleneck -- it takes 15 minutes to get through town," he said.
> 
> Hite said the preferred route, known as the "Blue Alternative," won the backing of a Millsboro-area working group, and affects the fewest properties of all the five alternatives. He said it also will attract the greatest volume of traffic while having the least impact on travelers during construction.
> 
> Other alternatives included a western bypass and an "on-alignment" option, using the footprint of the existing dual highway and converting it to a limited-access road.
> 
> DelDOT's preferred route does use part of U.S. 113 for the southern portion, from south of Frankford to the state line at Selbyville. But the plan has been changed so that residents and business owners won't lose their access to the highway, Hite said. They'll still be able to get on U.S. 113, but will have to use an overpass to head in the opposite direction.
> 
> The Millsboro-south route is only one part of a U.S. 113 project that's already been years in the making. The state has proposed expanding the existing highway in the Georgetown and Ellendale areas, turning the bulk of the highway into limited-access.
> 
> An environmental assessment of the Ellendale-area improvements will be available for public review in June, and the Georgetown-area component will be ready by late summer.
> 
> There's still a big question of what to do in the Milford area, where fierce local and legislative opposition several years ago led to the state dropping a bypass proposal there. In 2007, the state legislature's Joint Bond Bill Committee, which sets capital spending priorities, barred DelDOT from building a bypass to funnel traffic east of Milford through Lincoln.
> 
> *Back to old highway*
> 
> At present, DelDOT says, there is no plan, meaning the high-speed, limited-access U.S. 113 will simply transition into the old U.S. 113 in the Milford area, with a much slower speed limit and multiple stoplights.
> 
> "Unfortunately, that's what we're left with at this point," Hite said. "We decided we weren't going to do any work there, and wait for the community to come back to us."
> 
> Opinions among some Millsboro-area residents who attended a public workshop Monday were almost uniform in agreement that traffic is awful and something needs to be done.
> 
> Steve McIlvain, who lives outside Millsboro, said traffic on U.S. 113 is terrible, "especially when there's a holiday or any event in Ocean City," he said.
> 
> But, he said, east-west congestion along routes such as Del. 24 is the biggest problem. "When you're coming west at 3 or 5 o'clock, getting through Millsboro's a bear," McIlvain said.
> 
> State officials said work on expanding the east-west connector roads -- Del. 24, 26 and 54 -- would be the first priority, before any construction begins on the north-south highway.
> 
> "We've heard from Day One -- if you want to address the north-south issue, you've got to address the east-west issue," Hite said.
> 
> Large amounts of federal funding are expected; highway projects such as this are generally financed with 80 percent federal money. "We're not going to build this with all 100 percent state funds," Hite said.
> 
> Some money has been earmarked for the project in DelDOT's capital transportation budget for both early-stage land acquisition and project development -- $1 million in the current fiscal year, which would increase as time goes on, Shockley said.
> 
> Millsboro Mayor Larry Gum, who is also the town's fire chief, said he was pleased that the state has narrowed its focus to the east bypass option, a route supported by Town Council for two years.
> 
> He said simply converting the existing highway into a limited-access road would have severely hurt Millsboro businesses and hampered access for emergency vehicles.
> 
> Like many town residents, Gum said downtown Millsboro -- which is bisected by Del. 24 -- needs help immediately.
> 
> "It's a constant traffic jam," he said. "This way, they could kill two birds with one stone."












http://www.delawareonline.com/article/20100527/NEWS02/5270362


----------



## Cosmoboy

The following is a video I shot a couple of days ago through Winston-Salem, NC of US 52. It is known throughout NC as being one of the most dangerous roads to drive due to short acceleration ramps, small lanes, daily accidents, lack of lighting, etc. It connects I-85 in Lexington to Mount Airy, NC and Virginia via I-74/77. NCDOT plans to sign I-74 along a portion of 52 until it exits off onto the proposed Northern Beltway. The rest of the road is planned to be widened to 8 lanes though downtown and signed as I-285.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssBa_H_rv_0


----------



## Penn's Woods

I saw a cute little PBS documentary about the Lincoln Highway the other night. The title was something like "Riding the Lincoln Highway." Today at a Borders I was looking through the 2011 Rand McNally, which just hit the stores (in May??), and I noticed they've now marked the Lincoln. Now have an urge to drive to Chicago or some place the slow way....

I realize this has nothing to do with anything in the preceding posts.


----------



## Tom 958

Cosmoboy said:


> The following is a video I shot a couple of days ago through Winston-Salem, NC of US 52. It is known throughout NC as being one of the most dangerous roads to drive due to short acceleration ramps, small lanes, daily accidents, lack of lighting, etc. It connects I-85 in Lexington to Mount Airy, NC and Virginia via I-74/77. NCDOT plans to sign I-74 along a portion of 52 until it exits off onto the proposed Northern Beltway. The rest of the road is planned to be widened to 8 lanes though downtown and signed as I-285.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssBa_H_rv_0


Good video, very pro-looking. 

I suppose there'll be a proper urban interchange at Green I-40, then?


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> I saw a cute little PBS documentary about the Lincoln Highway the other night. The title was something like "Riding the Lincoln Highway." Today at a Borders I was looking through the 2011 Rand McNally, which just hit the stores (in May??), and I noticed they've now marked the Lincoln. Now have an urge to drive to Chicago or some place the slow way....
> 
> I realize this has nothing to do with anything in the preceding posts.


The Lincoln Highway was the best known of the many 'auto trails' that were privately established across the USA in the days before numbered highways and general government support of roadbuilding, when automobiles were beginning their transition from rich mans' toys to practical transportation. I am actively involved with an organization that is focusing on a paralleling sister road, the Yellowstone Trail.

The Lincoln Highway is fully marked in Illinois, running through the far south and southwest Chicagoland suburbs and on westward across the state. The Yellowstone Trail (not yet marked in Illinois and marked in a few places here in Wisconsin) roughly followed the original routing of what is now US 41 through the state (Michigan Ave in downtown Chicago is on the Yellowstone Trail, for example).

It is beyond fascinating to research, trace and drive these really 'old' roads!

:cheers1:

Mike


----------



## Scba

Love all these Jersey highways and parkways, those types are fun to drive on.


----------



## Scba

My first stab at this - I'm not too good at taking pictures behind the wheel. Here's Route 24, the highway connecting Bel Air to I-95. About 10 of the 25 total miles of the road are divided highway.


----------



## sonysnob

This road needs to be driven quickly =)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ I like such roads. The layout is very straightforward and aesthetic.


----------



## geogregor

sonysnob said:


> This road needs to be driven quickly =)


Where is it?


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Scba said:


> -


The picture is fine 



sonysnob said:


> This road needs to be driven quickly =)


:drool:


----------



## sonysnob

^ It's New York Highway 39, a few miles east of US219 southeast of Buffalo. New York State has some great roads. Highway 39 is fun, and pretty.

:cheers:


----------



## sonysnob

It DOES exist!









Unedited, and in the wild.


----------



## architect77

Streetscape improvement through N.C. State University campus in Raleigh. They are making an ugly and dangerous 4-lane city street into a 2 lane, pedestrian-friendly thoroughfare, complete with bike-lanes, on-street parking, roundabouts that replace signals, crosswalks, and LED streetlighting. This was shot on March 31, 2010, and they are expected to be done in August....


----------



## Penn's Woods

Sign of the week:

http://www.alpsroads.net/roads/pa/us_15/11.html

The 5th sign from the top (route 17) gave me a double-take when I passed it Sunday. Actually, my first thought was "there's a Pa. 17?", since I knew NY 17 dips into Pennsylvania. Then I saw the little "New York..."

Figured Alp's Roads would have a picture of this.


----------



## Nexis

Bloomfield Avenue : North Ward Section of Newark - Due to be streetscaped in the coming years.....










Board Street : Downtown - Basically the Main Street of the City










Under I-280










In the CBD










Later in the East Ward Section of Newark on US 1/9 Truck North



















Crossing the Passaic River










Entering Kearny,NJ



















Crossing the Hackensack River




























Entering Jersey City on NJ 440 South next to the Newark Bay

View of the I-78 Newark Bay Bridge and CSX Railway Bridge










NJ 440 in Bayonne,NJ









































































Future 8th Street Station (opens in the fall)



















Bayonne Bridge (Is looking like it will get replaced with a Taller Cable Stayed Bridge to allow the Mega Ships under and allow NJT to extend the LRT into Staten Island)



















Entering Staten Island - NY 440 South














































Up Next : idk?? LOL


----------



## Slagathor

Don't block the box


----------



## Scba

Bayonne Bridge - looking a lot nicer than when I saw it in War of the Worlds. (It's the one that gets blown up)


----------



## so0okol

Nexis said:


>


Pulaski Street - Polish in NYC !!!
His really name is: Kazimierz Michał Władysław Wiktor Pułaski :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are so many Polish names in the U.S.

There is also the Pulaski Skyway and Kosciuszko Bridge.


----------



## Penn's Woods

so0okol said:


> Pulaski Street - Polish in NYC !!!
> His really name is: Kazimierz Michał Władysław Wiktor Pułaski :nuts:


Actually, that's either Bayonne or Jersey City, New Jersey.
My grandfather, born in New Jersey in 1907, grew up in a neighborhood of Bayonne so Polish that he didn't speak a word of English until he started school.

Pulaski was a hero of the American Revolutionary War. Not just streets are named after him: I can think of at least two counties and a town....


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> Actually, that's either Bayonne or Jersey City, New Jersey.
> My grandfather, born in New Jersey in 1907, grew up in a neighborhood of Bayonne so Polish that he didn't speak a word of English until he started school.
> 
> Pulaski was a hero of the American Revolutionary War. Not just streets are named after him: I can think of at least two counties and a town....


Pulaski, WI (about 20 km northwest of Green Bay, WI)!

:cheers1:

It is often said that there are more full-blood Poles living in Chicago than in Warsaw and Polish-language store signs are nearly as common in the city as Spanish-language ones.

Even here in my home metro area (Appleton, WI), there is a Polish enclave just outside of Appleton (in Menasha, WI, specifically) - the tidy small houses on tidy small lots are all over that area in a suburban city of about 15K - complete with three Catholic churches.

Mike


----------



## Tom 958

Nexis said:


> Bayonne Bridge (Is looking like it will get replaced with a Taller Cable Stayed Bridge to allow the Mega Ships under and allow NJT to extend the LRT into Staten Island)


Wow, I'd missed that. From Wikipedia:



> The span presents a difficult obstacle to large container ships passing under it on the way to and from Newark Bay. Its clearance of between 151 to 156 feet (46–48 m) above the Kill Van Kull depending on the tide means that some of today's ships, which can reach 175 feet (53 m) above the waterline, must fold down antenna masts, take on ballast or wait for low tide to pass through. The problem will become more serious after the Panama Canal expansion project allows larger Panamax ships to become commonplace.[12][13]
> 
> The Port Authority is considering replacing the span, and commissioned a study of the question by the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, completed in 2009, and has authorized up to $10 million for planning and engineering services to develop options to deal with the bridge's low clearance.[14][15] The Army Corps of Engineers study looked at three options to deal with the height-challenged bridge. The quickest option is a $1.32 billion project to jack up the bridge to increase its height by 40 percent, which could be accomplished by 2019 at the earliest. It will need a clearance of 215 feet (66 m) to handle the new ships. Another option is to build a new cable-stayed bridge, which would cost $2.15 billion and take until 2022. The most expensive option would be to get rid of the bridge altogether and replace it with a tunnel through which traffic would traverse under the Kill Van Kull. This option would take to 2024 to complete and cost $2.2 to $3 billion. Congressmen from both New York and New Jersey are pressing the Port Authority to act quickly.


Seems like an awful lot of money for a span that carries only 20,000 vehicles per day! Folding masts for ships that call on Newark Bay strikes me as a better plan.


----------



## Nexis

so0okol said:


> Pulaski Street - Polish in NYC !!!
> His really name is: Kazimierz Michał Władysław Wiktor Pułaski :nuts:





ChrisZwolle said:


> There are so many Polish names in the U.S.
> 
> There is also the Pulaski Skyway and Kosciuszko Bridge.


Theres alot of Polish people in NJ , most live up in Bergen County near me. My state is one of the most diverse states in the Country. Theres a decent sized German , Irish , Italian , Scottish , Portuguese , Russian , Swedish and Greek population , thats just the Euro Department. Most own businesses or work in NYC / Urban Jersey.



Penn's Woods said:


> Actually, that's either Bayonne or Jersey City, New Jersey.
> My grandfather, born in New Jersey in 1907, grew up in a neighborhood of Bayonne so Polish that he didn't speak a word of English until he started school.
> 
> Pulaski was a hero of the American Revolutionary War. Not just streets are named after him: I can think of at least two counties and a town....


Its Bayonne , which is now mostly Italian , Irish , and African American. Mostly Middle Class City of about 68,000. I was there on Friday taking pictures.



mgk920 said:


> Pulaski, WI (about 20 km northwest of Green Bay, WI)!
> 
> :cheers1:
> 
> It is often said that there are more full-blood Poles living in Chicago than in Warsaw and Polish-language store signs are nearly as common in the city as Spanish-language ones.
> 
> Even here in my home metro area (Appleton, WI), there is a Polish enclave just outside of Appleton (in Menasha, WI, specifically) - the tidy small houses on tidy small lots are all over that area in a suburban city of about 15K - complete with three Catholic churches.
> 
> Mike


Isn't there alot of Germans too?

Anyway i took a ride on the Light Rail and it runs next to Highway 440 on the Bayonne line (Hoboken Terminal-22nd Street)

Hudson Bergen Light Rail : 34th Street - Danforth Avenue (Bayonne - Jersey City)

@ 0:05 > NJ 440 @ Port Terminal Boulevard
@ 0:23 > NJ 440 going under 40th Street
@ 0:45 > NJ 440 going under Center Street
@ 1:30-1:42 NJ 440 & NJ Turnpike Interchange and Port Bayonne entrance 
@ 2:08 we dip under the NJ Turnpike (I-78)
@ 2:12 we go under NJ 440
@ 2:30 we enter the Industrial side of Jersey City , on the opposite side of the train is the Residential section


----------



## Nexis

Tom 958 said:


> Wow, I'd missed that. From Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like an awful lot of money for a span that carries only 20,000 vehicles per day! Folding masts for ships that call on Newark Bay strikes me as a better plan.


Also includes room for Future Light Rail tracks , i think thats a half a billion right there. Some person told me that if they extended it into SI and when SI gets there light Rail network up and running that the Hoboken Terminal - Bayonne - North Shore line would be used by 30,000 ppl , a new extension opens up later this year. & they predict that another 2,000 will use the line. They also plan on adding a bike / Ped walkway and i think theres plans for Bus Rapid Transit. 20,000 use there cars daily , but theres at least 5 bus lines with buses every 2-5 mins at peak hrs.


----------



## geogregor

I posted these pictures in wrong thread before, so lets go again:

Sign of North Dakota highway:









Then, west of Bismarck towards Theodore Roosevelt National Park I took some smaller state road, mostly ND Hwy 200 which is great road to drive. Mostly empty and not as boring as freeway.




































Here is view on some even smaller county road









Ok, lets continue on Hwy 200.
View west:









and east:









There were moments when I haven't seen cars for quite some time. At that point I decided to test speed of my rented car. Manged to reach 120mph 

Here is some local road, probably farm access.









If I remember it might be US Hwy 85 towards park itself. or maybe still Hwy 200. Hard to say


















Road inside the park itself (northern unit).


















Road inside southern unit of the park:









This is somewhere between North and South Dakota just off US Hwy 85









US85 itself:




































This place was for sale. Total middle of nowhere.


----------



## geogregor

Now time for some twisted roads in Black Hills region.
One of so called pigtail bridges









Continuing on US Alt16 south of Mount Rushmore, then SD87 back north









How the pigtail bridges work



































































































I couldn't believe he made it









Where to go next?


















And some gravel road to fire tower


----------



## JuanPaulo

geogregor said:


>


:applause::applause: What an AMAZING shot!!!! :applause::applause:


----------



## geogregor

In some places in South Dakota I spotted dual system signs with speed limits also in km, like this one on SD240 from I-90 to Badlands National Park:








I saw quite few also on SD79 between Rapid City and Hot Springs

Road through badlands









Welcome to Nebraska


















I drove across Nebraska following Sand Hills Scenic Byway. It is really cool drive even if quality of the road (I mean pavement) is not as good as roads in Dakotas.

















































































This rural road already in Iowa, just off I-80.









In general I-80 in eastern Nebraska and across the whole Iowa is in really good condition, just a bit crowded with trucks. Also US highways and county roads I used in Iowa were in good condition, which I can't say about Illinois roads.


----------



## geogregor

Ok, now it's time for Great River Road. I drove stretch from Hannibal in Missouri to St. Paul in Minnesota. Great drive but quality of the road is a hit and miss. There are some parts, particularly in Illinois, which are in really poor shape. In general I've found roads in Illinois probably the worst in the whole trip with Wisconsin following closely. I base it only on western part of these states, close to the Mississippi.
Here is actually good part of great river road in Illinois









Bridge in Dubugue









One of many narrow bridges across Mississippi, this one in Savanna IL.



























IL84 around Mississippi Palisades State Park









This is the bridge I shown few pictures above









Guess where it is. 









Wisconsin has strange system where their county roads are marked with letters rater than numbers. Why is that?









Back in Iowa for a moment









Bridge to Marquette in Iowa.









WI35 which runs alongside Mississippi along its entire Wisconsin bank









Another narrow bridge across the river, this time towards Lansing, IA


















Back on WI35




































US61, we are on the Minnesota side of the river


















And some of the local roads in Minnesota, not far from the Twin Cities


----------



## JuanPaulo

Seems like that area of MN and WI is hardly flat! I lived in Chicago for two years and made a lot of traveling around WI and it was always as flat as a pancake! I remember some hills west of Madison, but I only made is as far west as Richland Center. Whish I would have gone until the MN border!


----------



## Snowguy716

Parts of Minnesota are very flat:


















Other parts are anything but

















Anybody who comes to Minnesota absolutely has to take the drive up Highway 61 along the North Shore beyond Duluth. The scenery is stunning.. though they did replace the narrow hairpin turns jutting out over the lake with tunnels some years ago. The Gunflint Trail is also a beautiful drive through the almost completely undeveloped areas of far northeastern Minnesota. You're likely to meet moose, wolves, bears, and deer on the road there.


----------



## brewerfan386

mgk920 said:


> I know very well that Hastings Way was a hopeless traffic zoo before that bypass freeway was built, BUT, that freeway should have taken a significant amount of that traffic off of it, leaving it with more locally-based traffic levels (probably a bit more like Northland Ave and how it relates to US 41 here in the Appleton area) such that it should be downgradable a bit.


The bypass has been very successful and is always busy. Eau Claire is currently going through the design stage of turning Hastings Way into a more "human scale" road. The interchange at Birch St. was replaced with traffic lights last year and the northern portion was redone as well. However the city still has one major traffic nightmare with no practical fixes, US 12 (Clairemont Ave.). Despite a complete face lift in 2008, it did little to add capacity or mitigate rush hour snarls. Also quite a bit of that traffic ends up on the bypass via the SPUI headed north or the old diamond on Hastings Way going south toward the Interstate or highway 93 (and the opposite in the morning).



mgk920 said:


> As for WI 93 - EVENTUALLY, I see WisDOT developing a much better connection in the La Crosse-Eau Claire corridor. In fact, I'm very, very surprised that they have not yet done so. The best option that I can envision would be to connect such a new corridor to I-94 with a new interchange in the Osseo area, running it southward generally along US 53 through those valleys to feed into the US 53 freeway just south of WI 54. The I-94/US 53 interchange in SE Eau Claire (the 'Oakwood interchange'?) should be re-engineered into a directional 'T' with full-speed free-flow ramps with present-day US 53 from I-94 to US 10 being downgraded to a county highway and being rerouted to feed into the US 53 frontage roads north of I-94. This would all lower the through traffic pressure on existing WI 93 in the south Eau Claire area.


Osseo would be to far out of the way. I think they should just continue to gradually keep making WIS 93 four lane, as they have been doing for the last several years. However, you are very right the DOT does need to be ALOT more proactive about the issue. As it will not go away and keep getting worse.
As far as the US 53/I-94 interchange, the "T" idea wouldn't work because there has been some recent commercial development immediately south hugging the two roads. Any redevelopment of the intersection would have to be four way. IMHO


----------



## mgk920

brewerfan386 said:


> The bypass has been very successful and is always busy. Eau Claire is currently going through the design stage of turning Hastings Way into a more "human scale" road. The interchange at Birch St. was replaced with traffic lights last year and the northern portion was redone as well. However the city still has one major traffic nightmare with no practical fixes, US 12 (Clairemont Ave.). Despite a complete face lift in 2008, it did little to add capacity or mitigate rush hour snarls. Also quite a bit of that traffic ends up on the bypass via the SPUI headed north or the old diamond on Hastings Way going south toward the Interstate or highway 93 (and the opposite in the morning).


Clairemont is, as I said upthread, a case of having no other practical through routes in the metro due to the area's topography - the highly-irregular Chippewa River Valley. The best thing that can be done with it is to just make little upgrades here and there.

OTOH, as the City of Eau Claire continues to grow towards the south and southwest, I can also see I-94 fast growing in importance to local traffic in that direction, perhaps to the point of needing upgrading to six lanes (if it doesn't need it already).



brewerfan386 said:


> Osseo would be to far out of the way. I think they should just continue to gradually keep making WIS 93 four lane, as they have been doing for the last several years. However, you are very right the DOT does need to be ALOT more proactive about the issue. As it will not go away and keep getting worse.
> As far as the US 53/I-94 interchange, the "T" idea wouldn't work because there has been some recent commercial development immediately south hugging the two roads. Any redevelopment of the intersection would have to be four way. IMHO


The reason why 'Osseo' is that it would be less total linear distance of new concrete that would be needed - the US 53 freeway at Holmen (and the City of La Crosse that it feeds into) is nearly directly south of Osseo and I-94 would be a convenient 'corner cut' on that routing.

An analogy for that is the routing of the new US 10 freeway westward from the Appleton area - it is significantly south of the 'old' road, now WI 96, which still carries its weight in local and suburban commuter traffic. In fact, WisDOT just got done extending four-lanes on it westward to the area of the Outagamie County Airport ('ATW'), this several years after the US 10 freeway opened. It would be a similar relationship between WI 93 and US 53 should a majorly upgraded US 53 be built between I-94 at Osseo and the freeway at Holmen. The 'old' US 10 came directly into Appleton's near north side from the west, the new freeway comes in between Appleton and Neenah.

Back to Eau Claire, I don't know the topography of the I-94/US 53 interchange area as well as I should (yes, it is very hilly), but there should be a way to 'piggyback' a conventional diamond interchange on I-94 for the a city surface street connecting existing US 53 to the south with the US 53 freeway frontage roads to the north on top of (or under) free-flowing ramps for the freeway-freeway connection there. Something like that has been done in MANY other places with no problems with access or traffic flow. That existing cloverleaf was engineered back in the late 1950s - when the City of Eau Claire was barely touching the Clairemont/Hastings interchange area - and it was already hopelessly obsolete back in the 1980s.

Mike


----------



## brewerfan386

Wisconsin Highway 29
heading westbound in the Eau Claire- Chippewa Falls metro


























































































(all pics above are courtesy of "ssoworld")


----------



## mgk920

^^
(That's westbound WI 29)

:runaway:

Mike


----------



## brewerfan386

^^
Fixed it


----------



## brewerfan386

The City of Eau Claire is currently going through the design stage of completely redoing the southern half of former USH 53/ Hastings Way. Here is one proposal recently published in an area newspaper.
*
Current*









*Future*









I personally don't like the idea of having a pathway in the median of a (still) major arterial, what do you all think?


----------



## urbanlover

Some new non freeway vids from FreewayJim


----------



## Nexis

brewerfan386 said:


> The City of Eau Claire is currently going through the design stage of completely redoing the southern half of former USH 53/ Hastings Way. Here is one proposal recently published in an area newspaper.
> *
> Current*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Future*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't like the idea of having a pathway in the median of a (still) major arterial, what do you all think?


I like it , alot towns and cities are doing it. Makes your town look nicer and if you can't afford a Light Rail or Streetcar system it attracts developers to a certain extent. DC has taken the Bull by the horns and is doing it on most Major Streets along with building a streetcar network.

PA Avenue's new Bike lanes , i think there interesting.














































http://greatergreaterwashington.org/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

brewerfan386 said:


> I personally don't like the idea of having a pathway in the median of a (still) major arterial, what do you all think?


I don't like it either. It looks good on renders, but this is a major commercial / industrial zone, nobody would use pathways there. Besides that, with the number of intersections US 53 has, six lanes is needed to buffer traffic. (capacity-wise, six lanes is not really needed). US 53 is most likely the busiest off-ramp in the Eau Claire area.


----------



## mgk920

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't like it either. It looks good on renders, but this is a major commercial / industrial zone, nobody would use pathways there. Besides that, with the number of intersections US 53 has, six lanes is needed to buffer traffic. (capacity-wise, six lanes is not really needed). US 53 is most likely the busiest off-ramp in the Eau Claire area.


Traffic on that street has declined substantially since the bypass freeway was opened and US 53 relocated off of it a few years ago and is a perfect candidate for downgrading to match its new traffic load. Four lanes is quite adequate for it now and this is a great opportunity to make it an asset to the city.

I, too, am skeptical of putting those pedestrian/bicycle facilities in the median, but a landscaped median would still work wonders for that area.

Before that bypass freeway opened, those six lanes were badly needed and it was a total traffic zoo with few redeeming qualities and a very haphazard pattern of commercial development. Think of the street in that top image being traffic clogged 24/7.



Mike


----------



## Guest

How can Penn Ave have white lines in the center? (I personally like the look, especially with the black lights.)


----------



## Paddington

It's cuz of those God damn hipsters that have moved into Washington. :no:


----------



## snowman159

Did they eliminate all left turns on PA Ave?

I guess they couldn't fit them in anywhere else without reducing the number of through lanes, but I still don't like bike lanes in the median.


----------



## mgk920

HwyIsraelFreak said:


> How can Penn Ave have white lines in the center? (I personally like the look, especially with the black lights.)


Those black-painted signals are S.O.P. throughout the USA. The latest MUTCD also allows for a retro-reflective yellow outline around the background of the signals (like the white outline around European signals) and I wish that various agencies here would start using it.

The black provides a contrasting background for the lights. (I wish that Canada, especially Ontario, would dump their yellow backgrounds for black, too.)

Mike


----------



## nerdly_dood

Every Virginia traffic light that has a wide backing has a black one. The lights themselves are mostly yellow, but black ones are also common.


----------



## Rail Claimore

mgk920 said:


> Those black-painted signals are S.O.P. throughout the USA. The latest MUTCD also allows for a retro-reflective yellow outline around the background of the signals (like the white outline around European signals) and I wish that various agencies here would start using it.
> 
> The black provides a contrasting background for the lights. (I wish that Canada, especially Ontario, would dump their yellow backgrounds for black, too.)
> 
> Mike


That would explain why many eastern states that traditionally use yellow casings on signals (such as mine), are now using black signals on all new or rebuilt installations. I still haven't see the flashing yellow-arrow left-turn yield here though. We're still installing the traditional left-turn yield on green-circle doghouse signals. Also, did the MUTCD address anything on signal mounting? I've noticed that most new installations here are on mast arms instead of span-wire, which is popular in eastern states.


----------



## mgk920

Rail Claimore said:


> That would explain why many eastern states that traditionally use yellow casings on signals (such as mine), are now using black signals on all new or rebuilt installations. I still haven't see the flashing yellow-arrow left-turn yield here though. We're still installing the traditional left-turn yield on green-circle doghouse signals. Also, did the MUTCD address anything on signal mounting? I've noticed that most new installations here are on mast arms instead of span-wire, which is popular in eastern states.


Style of mounting is up to the individual states. Most of the states that see hurricanes on a regular basis tend to use spanwires, for example (less chance of serious damage) while others tend to favor mast-arms. Even then, there is a lot of variance between states. For example, SOP for overhead signals in Illinois is a mast arm with a vertical signal head over each lane, while the usual Wisconsin installation is a single horizontally mounted head over each side of the street. Those two above images from Eau Claire, WI show typical Wisconsin installations. A notable exception to that rule in Wisconsin is the City of Green Bay - there it is normal to see two or even more horizontal signal heads on each mast arm.

As for span wires outside of the eastern and southern coastal areas, two notable states are Indiana and Michigan - each with their own unique styles.

Mike


----------



## Rail Claimore

mgk920 said:


> Style of mounting is up to the individual states. Most of the states that see hurricanes on a regular basis tend to use spanwires, for example (less chance of serious damage) while others tend to favor mast-arms. Even then, there is a lot of variance between states. For example, SOP for overhead signals in Illinois is a mast arm with a vertical signal head over each lane, while the usual Wisconsin installation is a single horizontally mounted head over each side of the street. Those two above images from Eau Claire, WI show typical Wisconsin installations. A notable exception to that rule in Wisconsin is the City of Green Bay - there it is normal to see two or even more horizontal signal heads on each mast arm.
> 
> As for span wires outside of the eastern and southern coastal areas, two notable states are Indiana and Michigan - each with their own unique styles.
> 
> Mike


I like Illinois' standard assembly best, due to its use of signals at the katty corners of each intersection. But even this is starting to go away. Illinois traditionally mounted no more than 3 signals on each mast arm, but I've seen several new installations in the exurbs of Chicago that are more common in other states, with 5 signals on one arm (2 left turn signals and 3 thru signals) and no signals at katy corners. This is probably in compliance with the 2009 MUTCD which requires that left turn signals be directly over the left turn lane and that surface roads with 45mph+ speed limits have a signal over each lane. Wisconsin will have to change its standard set-up for new installations once the MUTCD deadline is reached next year.

I'm not sure if span-wire assemblies have to do with hurricanes. Texas and Florida use mostly mast-arm assemblies. They also tend to use horizontal mounting of their signals as well, which is common in hurricane-prone areas of all states. It's just puzzling that just about every state west of the Mississippi River along with Illinois and Wisconsin use mostly mast-arms, but most states east of it use span-wire.


----------



## Nexis

My state only uses span wires along the beach towns and at temporary intersections. We use Horizontal lights in Urban areas mostly in Essex , Union , Atlantic , and parts of Morris Counties. Our Lights are painted differently the pole is black and the light is yellow , green , black , or blue.


----------



## urbanlover

*Southfield Freeway*

I finally tried my hand at some highway shots

These are some pics of the freeway portions of M-39, less a mile from Detroit Southfield Rd turns into freeway going through Detroit's west side into Dearborn and ending at I-94 in Allen Park turning back into a regular street.


Along the southbound service drive just north of 7 Mile Rd 


























































































































Interchage with I-96


----------



## Penn's Woods

In the "Local color" department:

I was just out for a drive - Philadelphia, to Bel Air, Maryland, to York, Pennsylvania, and home. The last two times I was on US 30 east of Lancaster, I was stopped for construction (single-lane traffic with flag bearers to stop traffic) so this time I took Pa. 340 from US 30 to Pa. 10. 340 passes through the heart of Amish country, including the town of Intercourse. There were more Amish buggies than cars on the road. Even at 9:30 to 10 p.m. I didn't know the Amish used apparently-electric head- and taillights (and lots of flashing red and orange on the back and on the sides) - I just figured they didn't go out after dark....


----------



## nerdly_dood

Penn's Woods said:


> In the "Local color" department:
> 
> I was just out for a drive - Philadelphia, to Bel Air, Maryland, to York, Pennsylvania, and home. The last two times I was on US 30 east of Lancaster, I was stopped for construction (single-lane traffic with flag bearers to stop traffic) so this time I took Pa. 340 from US 30 to Pa. 10. 340 passes through the heart of Amish country, including the town of Intercourse. There were more Amish buggies than cars on the road. Even at 9:30 to 10 p.m. I didn't know the Amish used apparently-electric head- and taillights (and lots of flashing red and orange on the back and on the sides) - I just figured they didn't go out after dark....


woot! electric lights on an amish buggy! :O

I knew they had reflectors on the corners, red in back and amber in front, but I didn't know they had genuine ELECTRIC lights!


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^There was a little flap between the Amish and the state, probably in the late 90s, over the reflector requirement. The Amish didn't want to use reflectors, saying it would violate their religious beliefs (which forbid "adornment"), the state said it was a safety matter. The state won, and they're all using reflectors now. Which is why I was very surprised to see electric lights. Even if the state started to require them to use lights as well as reflectors (because they'd need them to go out at night), that wouldn't make them all start going out at night if their habit was not to. There really were more buggies than cars out last night for several miles of that road.

Amish rules about electricity seem to be complicated. Apparently they're allowed to use them in their businesses but not at home. And I've seen Amish people using the touch screens at Sheetz and pulling up to a drive-in ATM....


----------



## geogregor

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^There was a little flap between the Amish and the state, probably in the late 90s, over the reflector requirement. The Amish didn't want to use reflectors, saying it would violate their religious beliefs (which forbid "adornment"), the state said it was a safety matter. The state won, and they're all using reflectors now. Which is why I was very surprised to see electric lights. Even if the state started to require them to use lights as well as reflectors (because they'd need them to go out at night), that wouldn't make them all start going out at night if their habit was not to. There really were more buggies than cars out last night for several miles of that road.
> 
> Amish rules about electricity seem to be complicated. Apparently they're allowed to use them in their businesses but not at home. And I've seen Amish people using the touch screens at Sheetz and pulling up to a drive-in ATM....


I heard somewhere that it depends from which branch of Amish we talking about. Some allow use electricity as long it is not from main but from batteries or generators. Soemthing about not being dependent on the outside world.


----------



## mgk920

I recall an incident about 10-20 years ago when a very conservative Amish guy scored points with a state DOT when, instead of adorning his all-black buggy with an orange 'slow vehicle' triangle placard, he put black Scotchlite™ tape all around the outlines of it. PITCH BLACK during the day, that tape lights up like the Sun when car headlights shine on it at night.

Mike


----------



## nerdly_dood

mgk920 said:


> I recall an incident about 10-20 years ago when a very conservative Amish guy scored points with a state DOT when, instead of adorning his all-black buggy with an orange 'slow vehicle' triangle placard, he put black Scotchlite™ tape all around the outlines of it. PITCH BLACK during the day, that tape lights up like the Sun when car headlights shine on it at night.
> 
> Mike


:yes: Some emergency vehicles have taken to using black reflective stripes. Most notably, the Ontario Provincial Police - they've got black cars with white roofs and front doors, and they've got black reflective stripes on the black sections and white stripes on the white doors, so in the day you only see the high-contrast paint job and the stripes are invisible, but at night you can see the stripes MUCH more clearly than the paint job.

...That coming from someone who's never been farther north than Maryland.


Regardless, retroreflective striping/tape is much better at being reflective than colored plastic prisms.


----------



## g.spinoza

Penn's Woods said:


> Amish country, including the town of Intercourse.


Wow! I wonder what is the sexual Amish policy... it seems pretty relaxed


----------



## Penn's Woods

Well, they're not known for being relaxed. Although they do have a year during their teens when they're allowed to live outside Amish rules, so that if they do indeed go back in they can be said to have chosen it.

"Intercourse" used to mean any sort of interaction.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intercourse,_Pennsylvania


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thousand Islands Bridge between New York and Ontario turns 72 today.


----------



## mgk920

ChrisZwolle said:


> Thousand Islands Bridge between New York and Ontario turns 72 today.


Chris, you put this one in the wrong thread! The bridge in that image is entirely in Canada. There is another 'Thousand Islands Bridge' (a high arching suspension bridge) that crosses the Seaway (south channel of the Saint Lawrence River) a bit to the south, and that one is an interstate (I-81).

(hehehehe)

:cheers1:

Mike


----------



## Nexis

mgk920 said:


> Chris, you put this one in the wrong thread! The bridge in that image is entirely in Canada. There is another 'Thousand Islands Bridge' (a high arching suspension bridge) that crosses the Seaway (south channel of the Saint Lawrence River) a bit to the south, and that one is an interstate (I-81).
> 
> (hehehehe)
> 
> :cheers1:
> 
> Mike


I took that back in 08' , on my way back to the US and theres a few points where I-81 is 1x2 with a double yellow.


----------



## Vashon118

New Hood Canal Bridge (WA 104):


----------



## Grayproduct

Vashon118 said:


> New Hood Canal Bridge (WA 104):


----------



## ImBoredNow

US 15 South near Frederick, Maryland.
cc: Myself
Entrance Ramp
















Near 7th Street








Near Rosemont Avenue








Near West Patrick Street








Approaching the Jefferson Street exit where the highway splits between I-270 and US 15


----------



## Nexis

Here's a Few Photos i took form the Train and on Foot

Form the Bergen County line

Garden State Parkway










Route 17










Broadway & Houston Street


----------



## Tom 958

Thompson Bypass, Thompson, GA. This is part of Georgia's "Expensive, Crushingly Boring Four Lane Highways In The Middle Of Nowhere" program, the particular segment being GA 17 from Wrens to Toccoa. As you'll see, this bypass is unusual in that it crosses I-20 but has no interchange with it. I suppose they could do a split diamond there, but I drove past it yesterday on I-20 and there was no sign of such a thing.

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=33.514313,-82.497582&spn=0.017139,0.038409&t=h&z=15


----------



## mgk920

*US 45 (Oshkosh, WI area) tidbit*

No links handy, but WisDOT held a PIM in Oshkosh, WI on Wednesday, 2010-10-06 on a proposal to upgrade the last section of US 45 between US 41 at Oshkosh and the US 10 Winchester Interchange to full freeway standards.

This covers the north-south part between County 'G' just north of WI 116 at Winneconne and the existing County 'II' interchange at Winchester and will include building three cross-road overpass bridges and a complete 'through' frontage road on each side. County 'G' is already bridged over the highway and this section was upgraded from two to four lanes in 2009.

See:
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=44.162258,-88.667221&spn=0.126839,0.220757&z=12

Construction is scheduled for the 2011-2012 timeframe (FAR SOONER than I was expecting!).

Mike


----------



## brewerfan386

^^ In the same vane


> Public hearing planned on Hwy 29 future freeway designation
> Public hearing planned on the WIS 29 freeway designation and conversion study in Clark County
> Email Address: ​[email protected]​PRESS RELEASE FROM DEPARTMENT OF TRANSPORTATION:
> The Wisconsin Department of Transportation (WisDOT) Northwest Region in Eau Claire is announcing a public hearing as provided by law to consider the location, environmental and State Statute Section 84.295 (10) for future freeway designation and conversion aspects of the WIS 29 project between Bruce Mound Road and the east county line in Clark County.
> The hearing is scheduled from 5:30–8:30 p.m. on Tuesday, Oct. 12, 2010 in the cafeteria of the Owen-Withee High School, 832 W. 3rd Street, Owen, Wis.
> The proposed action would designation WIS 29 as a freeway for approximately 23.2 miles from the Bruce Mound Avenue intersection near Thorp to the Clark County line near WIS 13 in Abbotsford. The conversion process would include the ultimate and future closure of 18 at-grade public roadways and 27 at-grade private access points.
> A slideshow summarizing the project will be presented at 6 p.m. Exhibits of the proposal will also be on display. All interested persons are invited to attend the hearing and to present relevant oral and/or written testimony concerning the proposed project.
> If you are unable to attend the hearing, or would like more information, contact Jeff Abboud at (715) 855-7661. Written comments regarding the project can be mailed to Jeff Abboud, WisDOT, 718 W. Clairemont Avenue, Eau Claire, WI 54701, postmarked no later than Oct. 26, 2010. Citizens who are hearing-impaired and who require an interpreter may request one by contacting Jeff Abboud at least three working days prior to the meeting via the Wisconsin Telecommunications Relay System (dial 711).
> 
> Find this article at:
> http://www.weau.com/home/headlines/104302414.html











courtesy of WisDOT


----------



## mgk920

^^
My only concern on this one is that I would develop a 'through' frontage road along the north side of WI 29 between the stub end of the 'old' highway at Abbottsford and Curtiss. That part of WI 29 was the routing of the Yellowstone Trail http://www.yellowstonetrail.org and there is an active promotion of the YT between about Curtiss and the Eau Claire area. The Yellowstone Trail was an early 20th century 'auto trail' that was developed before state highway departments and route numbering and many of those who partake in it use antique vehicles that are not advised to be used on modern interstate-compatible highways. A through frontage road would satisfy that need and also provide access to those existing properties along the highway's north side.

I'll be firing off a communication to WisDOT on this.

Mike


----------



## brewerfan386

brewerfan386 said:


> Just digging around the WisDOT site and thought I should post some links to some very informative and easy to understand plans for rebuilding the western half of the Madison Beltline (USH 12, 14, 18, and 151).
> 
> * Rebuild of the Verona Road area*
> 
> *The Beltline itself (additional lanes, new ramp meters etc.)*
> 
> *Interchanges (including new overpasses and SPUI's etc.)*


...


----------



## brewerfan386

*The plans for the US 151- Beltline interchange currently under construction. (Madison, WI) *








WisDOT


----------



## Nexis

*Taconic State Parkway*
*By treesandcoffee*
*East Fishkill and LaGrange, New York*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hoover Dam Bypass Bridge opens today!


----------



## Nexis

To cars? Or for walking?


----------



## Tom 958

brewerfan386 said:


> ^^ In the same vane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courtesy of WisDOT


Just looking at a map, I'd always assumed that this part of WI 29 was just a normal 2x2 rural highway-- the interchanges, underpasses and culs de sac are a surprise for me. Can you give us a timeline or procedural overview of the evolution toward freeway status for this route? Was it envisioned and planned for initially? Were there multiple steps along the way, or has WI 29 been as it is now since it was initially dualized? And, are similar (or dissimilar) procedures followed on other Wisconsin highways?


----------



## Jschmuck

^^WIS 29 freeway conversion study - Schedule 



> STH-29 is one of central Wisconsin's major east-west highways and the portion between I-94 and Green Bay is the only state route (non-Interstate, non-US Highway) in the "Corridors 2020 Backbone Routes" system. Because it is such a major thoroughfare, studies were first begun in 1988 to explore options for the route, and since 1992 when the first construction began in Chippewa Co, STH-29 has been in a constant state of upgrading. WisDOT committed to widening the 204-mile long STH-29 corridor to four lanes divided between I-94 and Green Bay. WisDOT notes the cost for the entire project is $450 million with the final major upgrade project completed in August 2005. A downside of being such a heavily-travelled route, parts of this highway had been termed "Bloody 29" due to the amount of grisly accidents ocurring along it. The improvements to the route, though, have gone a long way toward increasing the safety of STH-29, and accident rates should continue to drop.


http://www.wisconsinhighways.org/listings/WiscHwys20-29.html



> WIS 29 freeway conversion study - Schedule
> Actual physical conversion of WIS 29 to a freeway will be a gradual process. Physical conversion means construction of grade separations, such as overpasses or interchanges, and parallel service roads where needed.
> 
> This type of work is not anticipated to occur for at least 10 to 15 or more years from the time the segment is officially designated as a freeway. However, for safety reasons, some access to WIS 29 may be altered earlier



http://www.dot.wisconsin.gov/projects/d6/wis29conv/schedule.htm


----------



## mgk920

Tom 958 said:


> Just looking at a map, I'd always assumed that this part of WI 29 was just a normal 2x2 rural highway-- the interchanges, underpasses and culs de sac are a surprise for me. Can you give us a timeline or procedural overview of the evolution toward freeway status for this route? Was it envisioned and planned for initially? Were there multiple steps along the way, or has WI 29 been as it is now since it was initially dualized? And, are similar (or dissimilar) procedures followed on other Wisconsin highways?


Each of those sideroad cutoffs and new overpass bridges and frontage roads will be built as the need arises and when funding allows. It will be a gradual process that will very likely progress over the next few decades. Right now, yes, most of WI 29 between I-94 and US 41 is a 2x2 'surface' highway with full interstate-compatibility on several sections, mostly in the more built-up areas.

The next section of WI 29 that I expect to be upgraded to full interstate-compatible standards will be the part combined with WI 32 west of US 41 in the Green Bay area. Part of that work will include an awesome (for 'outstate' Wisconsin!) new free-flowing directional 'T' interchange at US 41. This section carries major amounts of traffic in a heavily suburban area and construction will begin with next year's spring thaw.

BTW, all of US 41 in the State of Wisconsin steadily 'evolved' into the highway that it is now in the exact same way. Some is now a full interstate that is now being upgraded to 2x4 (I-94 south of Milwaukee) and most of the rest is a 2x2 and 2x3 mostly interstate compatible freeway (much of which is in the pipeline for 'promotion' to a full interstate) with a few sections of recently completed 2x2 'surface' highway as one gets closer to the Michigan state line. Further major upgrades to US 41 are in full swing. MANY of Wisconsin's other major non-interstates have been 'evolving' that way, too.

There is a big advantage to doing it that way - it gets the much safer four lanes up and running as soon as possible without the heavy-duty cash expenditures that fully interstate-compatible freeways would require. Think of these as being 'interstates-light' - the full speeds, capacities and improved safety without the full cost.

Mike


----------



## Tom 958

Thanks, Jschmuck and Mike-- that was informative. Totally different from how we do things down here in Georgia, though admittedly there are few corridors here where freeway conversion would make sense, GA 316 and maybe US 23/GA 365 being the best candidates.


----------



## brewerfan386

Some more relevant info from WisDOT:


> * Frequently asked questions (FAQ) *
> 
> *Why didn't WisDOT build the new WIS 29 as a freeway from the beginning? *
> 
> Funding for the freeway conversion was not available at the time the WIS 29 four-lane expansion project was being designed and constructed. Waiting for the funding would have delayed the expansion project. The decision was made to improve safety and mobility as soon as possible by expanding the two-lane highway, with the intent of converting to specific freeway standards over time.
> *
> What is WisDOT's standard for distances between interchanges? *
> 
> The preferred distance is five miles, but the minimum standard is two miles. Spacing guidelines help ensure safety and mobility of the highway system.
> *
> How is WisDOT going to preserve the land needed to construct the improvements to convert the highway to a freeway? *
> 
> By converting the highway to a freeway under the Freeway/Expressway Statute 84.295, WisDOT formally maps the necessary right of way to preserve the corridor and guide future development. This preservation benefits everyone by ensuring the safety of traffic on WIS 29 as well as crossroad traffic generated by developments along the corridor.






> *WIS 29 freeway conversion study - Schedule *
> 
> Actual physical conversion of WIS 29 to a freeway will be a gradual process. Physical conversion means construction of grade separations, such as overpasses or interchanges, and parallel service roads where needed.
> This type of work is not anticipated to occur for at least 10 to 15 or more years from the time the segment is officially designated as a freeway. However, for safety reasons, some access to WIS 29 may be altered earlier.


----------



## sonysnob

M-10 Freeway in Detroit:


----------



## desertpunk

Nexis said:


> To cars? Or for walking?


It's a major highway bridge connecting Las Vegas with fast-growing suburbs in Arizona.










US 93 improvements leading towards the bridge.


----------



## Nexis

desertpunk said:


> It's a major highway bridge connecting Las Vegas with fast-growing suburbs in Arizona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US 93 improvements leading towards the bridge.


I know that , when does it open to cars?


----------



## sotonsi

20th IIRC.

When I visited the dam in 2003, en route to the Grand Canyon, there was some work done for the bypass that our coach driver pointed out. The road itself was a twisty bottleneck, and while tourists like me would like to see the dam (the road gave some good shots), most people on the road weren't tourists. A much needed scheme.


----------



## Rail Claimore

Looks like it's been built to interstate standards as well...


----------



## desertpunk

Nexis said:


> I know that , when does it open to cars?


"Sometime this week", according to NPR.


----------



## Nexis

Heres a Timelapse down US 6/202 form Bear Mountain to Peekskill,NY


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Nexis said:


> Heres a Timelapse down US 6/202 form Bear Mountain to Peekskill,NY


Nice scenery!


----------



## Paddington

sonysnob said:


> M-10 Freeway in Detroit:


M39 North through M10 and then I696 west is probably one of the sweetest drives in Detroit. But those towers are all in suburb of Southfield. There are other such mini downtowns in the region including Troy and Dearborn.


----------



## bmanx06

*Confusing roundabouts*

It's great that roundabouts are being employed en masse in many areas of the US nowadays. But recently, a single-lane roundabout in Gig Harbor, Washington was converted to this awkward multi-lane configuration. 

Are there other roundabouts elsewhere where you can change lanes like this once inside? It seems awfully dangerous to me.


----------



## sotonsi

There's thousands of multi-lane roundabouts in the United Kingdom. They aren't dangerous at all if people follow signs and road markings.


----------



## mgk920

^^
Actually, you are not changing lanes in them, it's just that the lane lines are drawn such to channel traffic in the highest-demand directions. The new one at the east end of the College Avenue Fox River bridge here in Appleton (College Ave/John St/Walter Ave) is designed in much the same way and has been operating with beyond impressive fluidity and safety ever since it opened just over a year ago.

:cheers1:

Mike


----------



## bmanx06

^^
Thanks, you were right...I drove through it and, indeed, you're not actually changing lanes


----------



## Tom 958

I don't understand why that roundabout even has the single-lane movement.

To me, the one at the other end of the bridge looks more confusing.


----------



## bmanx06

^^
These have since been renovated since the Google Maps' photo was taken. (You can see the construction taking place in the photo, which is why it looks like a mess.)

The single-lane roundabout was converted to a multi-lane roundabout because of congestion issues.


----------



## Tom 958

bmanx06 said:


> ^^
> These have since been renovated since the Google Maps' photo was taken. (You can see the construction taking place in the photo, which is why it looks like a mess.)
> 
> The single-lane roundabout was converted to a multi-lane roundabout because of congestion issues.


The eastern roundabout needs to be a full roundabout because it includes connections to three roads (Burnham Drive, Borgen Blvd, and Centerwood Blvd) as well as the ramps to and from WA 16. But the western one could've been built as one end of a dogbone, since the eastern segment of the circular roadway is useful only for (surely infrequent) turnaround movements. That's true under both the old and the new configurations.


----------



## bmanx06

sotonsi said:


> There's thousands of multi-lane roundabouts in the United Kingdom. They aren't dangerous at all if people follow signs and road markings.


We have plenty of multi-lane roundabouts here as well, though the number pales in comparison to the UK...in this case, I was referring to the particular configuration of the roundabout, not multi-lane roundabouts in general. ;-)


----------



## bmanx06

Tom 958 said:


> The eastern roundabout needs to be a full roundabout because it includes connections to three roads (Burnham Drive, Borgen Blvd, and Centerwood Blvd) as well as the ramps to and from WA 16. But the western one could've been built as one end of a dogbone, since the eastern segment of the circular roadway is useful only for (surely infrequent) turnaround movements. That's true under both the old and the new configurations.


I agree - the western one could have been built doggy style :lol:. (Sorry, had to). But you're right, the eastern bit for turnaround movements is barely used, if at all.


----------



## Tom 958

bmanx06 said:


> ... doggy style :lol:.


I will carry that with me for the rest of my life.


----------



## urbanlover

Devil's Slide Tunnel under construction along California's Pacific Coast Highway. This strech of road has long been prone to landslide's one in 1995 closed the PCH for more than 150 day the new tunnel will allow drivers to bypass the slide area. The old highway will be turned into a trail for hikers and bicyclists.


----------



## dl3000

Awesome! The Devil's slide Tunnel had barely progressed when I saw it on a field trip freshman year at berkeley back in 06. Caltrans needs a new logo. Kind of frivolous I know but I think it can do some good.


----------



## ScraperDude

Back in my hometown the Kentucky DOT has been relocating US 460 to a new 2x2 divided highway. The old route is 2 lanes, winding and just unsafe with amount of traffic that uses it. Here is a link with maps, photos and timelines. 
http://www.us460online.com/index.php
It falls into Corridor Q
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corridor_Q
It is set to link up with the Coalfields Expressway in Southwest Virginia. The Coalfields Expressway is to connect US 23 in SW Virginia to I-77/I-64 in Beckley, WV. The WV portion of the Coalfields is under construction and some parts already built just South of I-77/I-64 (no interchancge built yet)
Here's a link to the Coalfields Expressway site http://www.coalfieldsexpressway.com/

Then the Coalfields Expressway is set to have an interchange with the proposed King Coal Highway/I-73/I-74 
link: http://www.wvkingcoal.com/default.aspx

Also Kentucky has a hard on to build Interstate 66 across the southern tier of the state and this will enter Kentucky in Pike County and flow west. Some parts will have to be built and some parts will utilize existing Parkways. Some of the parkways already have 'Future I-66' signs up. 
Heres a link http://www.interstate66.com/

I'm originally from Pike County, Ky and it seems like highway overbuild to a declining population base. Maybe these new highways will open the region up to more business in years to come. It is a scenic area with hiking, white water rafting and just pure wilderness. Maybe it will increase tourism. Who knows. I do have a feeling though I-66 will never get built.


----------



## geogregor

^^
Wow impressive cuttings! Didn't know that such projects are going ahead in the USA. Looks almost like some of the constructions in China 
http://www.us460online.com/images.php


----------



## ScraperDude

geogregor said:


> ^^
> Wow impressive cuttings! Didn't know that such projects are going ahead in the USA. Looks almost like some of the constructions in China
> http://www.us460online.com/images.php


Indeed. Large cuts are the norm in the region. The largest cut is this one:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pikeville_Cut-Through

They relocated 4 highway routes, railroad tacks and the river! The river flooded my hometown often so they decided to reroute it along with the highway traffic and train traffic through the new cut. They in turn took the dirt and stone from the mountain cut and filled in the river downtown to have more room to build. They turned the former railbed into a boulevard.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice exit along Arroyo Seco Parkway (California 110) in Los Angeles:









freeway entrance:









Welcome to the Historic Arroyo Seco Parkway.









5 mph exit!









It's basically a right turn like on a residential street...


----------



## Danielk2

Those are some hi-quality roads :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Arroyo Seco Parkway (formerly: Pasadena Freeway) was built in 1940 and is now an Historic Landmark. It will be kept in the original state, that's why it looks like a 3rd world freeway.


----------



## Danielk2

That sounds like some NIMBY decision


----------



## xzmattzx

Danielk2 said:


> That sounds like some NIMBY decision


Possibly, but it looks like there's an aqueduct right next to the expressway, so expanding exits is probably not feasible.


----------



## hoosier

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Arroyo Seco Parkway (formerly: Pasadena Freeway) was built in 1940 and is now an Historic Landmark. It will be kept in the original state


Does that preclude basic resurfacing work?


----------



## Tom 958

hoosier said:


> Does that preclude basic resurfacing work?


And I doubt that those beat-up metal guardrails are original equipment.


----------



## hammersklavier

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice exit along Arroyo Seco Parkway (California 110) in Los Angeles:


Nice picture underlining the Art Deco heritage of the Arroyo Seco ("dry creekbed") Parkway.

Highways built before the Interstate Highway act are often not at Interstate standards. The Schuylkill Expressway in Philadelphia, for example, pretty clearly has a design speed of only about 55 mph and has many "substandard" exits. The same goes for any Interstate-signed highways in New York that were carved out of Moses' parkway network (the Brooklyn-Queens Expressway in New York, for example).

Since I have found relatively little concrete information on this, I'm going to take a wild guess, based on experiential knowledge, and say that prior to the Interstate Highway act, limited-access roads in the U.S. were predominantly divided into "turnpikes" and "parkways"--and that turnpikes had higher design standards than parkways.


----------



## Paddington

I-94 in Detroit is like that. It's probably one of the older expressways in the country, and one that hasn't undergone substantial upgrades. The ramps are incredibly short, especially in the city. Very hard to see cars on the expressway when you are getting on. Also the hard shoulder is very narrow. So if someone pulls over, it can drag down all 3 lanes of traffic because their car is sticking out.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Arroyo Seco Parkway (formerly: Pasadena Freeway) was built in 1940 and is now an Historic Landmark. It will be kept in the original state, that's why it looks like a 3rd world freeway.


I honestly do not think those poor souls that have to drive daily on the Arroyo Seco Parkway give a damn about it being a historic landmark hno: Pave the damn road! Oh forgot... California ain't got no money for that... :lol: On a very serious note, I should mention that most concrete motorways in California are in such a poor condition. Any explanation for that?


----------



## Tom 958

hammersklavier said:


> Highways built before the Interstate Highway act are often not at Interstate standards. The Schuylkill Expressway in Philadelphia, for example, pretty clearly has a design speed of only about 55 mph and has many "substandard" exits. The same goes for any Interstate-signed highways in New York that were carved out of Moses' parkway network (the Brooklyn-Queens Expressway in New York, for example).
> 
> Since I have found relatively little concrete information on this, I'm going to take a wild guess, based on experiential knowledge, and say that prior to the Interstate Highway act, limited-access roads in the U.S. were predominantly divided into "turnpikes" and "parkways"--and that turnpikes had higher design standards than parkways.


No. In New York, there was always a bright line between expressways and parkways. There's plenty of info at http://www.nycroads.com/ and its sister sites for other cities, including Philadelphia. Hope you're not busy for eight hours or so. 

As for why the design standards for expressways was so low, I suppose it was mostly because in NYC space was often very limited, though... 



Paddington said:


> I-94 in Detroit is like that. It's probably one of the older expressways in the country, and one that hasn't undergone substantial upgrades. The ramps are incredibly short, especially in the city. Very hard to see cars on the expressway when you are getting on. Also the hard shoulder is very narrow. So if someone pulls over, it can drag down all 3 lanes of traffic because their car is sticking out.


...in other cases, there was surely plenty of room for such things as proper merge lanes and overpass clearances (on Streetview I see quite a few of those). Perhaps once standards were established for NYC-quality conditions, there was a rationale for sticking with them in the name of economy and consistency. hno: 

Re I-94, count your blessings. Atlanta's first freeways had no merger lanes at all, just dead yields, and the most notorious segment, I-75/85 on the near northside, survived in its original state until it was widened from six to ten lanes in the mid '80's. 

I also see that I-94 in Detroit has curb and gutter between the shoulders and the traffic lanes. In Atlanta, the oldest freeways were built that way, and I-20 East stayed like that until it, too, was widened from six to ten lanes in the early '90's. However, I-20 West was also built with bogus shoulders like that, and it was finished in 1965, _after_ some other freeways with proper flush shoulders. WTF? 

On I-20 West, there was a project in the '80's to redo the shoulders (including adding them on bridges!) and replace the curbed/metal guardrail median with a jersey barrier, retaining the existing six lanes of concrete pavement. But when the project neared completion, they decided to asphalt the whole thing and stripe it for eight lanes at reduced standards.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tom 958 said:


> As for why the design standards for expressways was so low, I suppose it was mostly because in NYC space was often very limited, though...


Some NY expressways were built before the Interstate Highway standards came into effect and were grandfathered into the IH system later. For example the most substandard section of the BQE was constructed in the early 50's, predating IH standards.


----------



## Tom 958

ChrisZwolle said:


> Some NY expressways were built before the Interstate Highway standards came into effect and were grandfathered into the IH system later. For example the most substandard section of the BQE was constructed in the early 50's, predating IH standards.


Yes. The real question is why pre-Interstate standards were so low-- by the '50's, surely the need for decently-liberal merge lanes (for instance) had already been established. That I have no acceptable answer for. hno:


----------



## KingNick

Going east on CA 62 between 29 Palms and Lake Havasu. Gotta love this landscape.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Scba

The "stupid saga" of the Bel Air Bypass on US Route 1 in Harford County, MD. An incredibly disjointed and occasionally functional road with changes every half mile.




















1. Route 1 splits into Business 1, towards Bel Air, and the Bypass. Two lanes each way with a wide forest median. Speed limit 50.

2. Both directions merge down to one lane each way to fit over the Winters Run bridge. The highway continues as two lanes with no divider.

3. Intersection with MD 24, a sprawling T-intersection that includes the first traffic light. A southbound lane on 1 is exempt from the light, and gets a blow-through. MD 24 shares the road.

4. Four lane highway with no divider

5. Partial cloverleaf interchange with MD 24 and MD 924. Highway shrinks back down to one lane each way.

6. Turn lane and T-intersection with Water Tower Way/TO MD 23, with merge ramps. Four lane highway resumes.

7. Traffic light, intersection with BUS 1. Splits into a four lane highway with wide grass divider and guardrail before traffic light at MD 23 T-intersection. No blow-through lane northbound. Traffic light again at MD 543 intersection.

8. Road shrinks back to two lanes, intersects BUS 1 again, highway ends, road continues as two lane US 1


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Yes, actually the United States had the first such road in the world.

It was the Long Island Motor Parkway that opened in 1908 and closed in 1938.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Island_Motor_Parkway


----------



## sonysnob

KingNick said:


> Going east on CA 62 between 29 Palms and Lake Havasu. Gotta love this landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I love the 'Dips' that are so ever-present along California's desert highways. Unique driving experience indeed.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Maxx☢Power;70026399 said:


> Reading about these pre-Interstate roads got me thinking, do two-lane, limited access, grade separated expressways (in the European sense) exist anywhere in the US? Thinking about roads like this (which isn't signed as expressway I think because Spain doesn't use that category, but it's a perfect example of one)..


I'm not sure what you mean: a dual carriageway (as the British call it) with one lane each direction?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

sonysnob said:


> I love the 'Dips' that are so ever-present along California's desert highways. Unique driving experience indeed.


Indeed  When I first came to the USA, I did not know the meaning of word "dip". I quickly learned it when my car became airborne (I am not joking) :lol:


----------



## snowman159

e.g. I-93 in New Hampshire (Franconia Notch)


----------



## Penn's Woods

Maxx☢Power;70060365 said:


> Not necessarily dual carriageway, it can be single carriageway, but with one lane in each direction, grade separation, no perpendicular (T or +) junctions, no left turns, etc.. Essentially the same as a motorway built in half profile (like the E75 in northern Serbia). The Long Island Motor Parkway looks like it was such a road, but I'm wondering if any have been built recently that are in use today..


Oh, I see. I think there are some Interstates in sparsely populated areas of the west that meet that description.

How about this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Ridge_Parkway
and this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyline_Drive

Haven't been on either one (they really line up and form one long road) in decades so I'm relying on the description in the Blue Ridge Parkway article.


----------



## snowman159

another example: Mohawk Trail in Massachusetts


----------



## Penn's Woods

Maxx☢Power;70064453 said:


> Yes, that's very close. Actually, it's exactly what I meant, but I didn't expect it to be an Interstate.. And it has (as one would expect) a certain American flavour to it (though it looks almost exactly like this part of the E6 in Norway).. Thanks!


I see I may not have been clear. Because I was sort of thinking as I wrote. The Blue Ridge Parkway and Skyline Drive are not Interstates (or in the West), but National Park Service roads built for recreational purposes, connecting national parks along the Appalachians from northern Virginia to eastern Tennessee. The Natchez Trace is too - it follows the route of a trail used by settlers from the East Coast to the lower Mississippi valley and is meant as a historic road rather than for current traffic - but I have no idea what sort of road it is.
Some of the oldest stretches of the New York state parkway system date back to the 20s and fall short of being full-fledged freeways/motorways. (I'm thinking in particular of the Bronx River Parkway, but there are places it even has traffic lights and cross traffic....) Those roads are in suburban areas near New York City - some enter the city limits actually - so they get plenty of traffic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bethpage State Parkway in eastern Nassau County, NY, is also a two-lane grade-separated road.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Maxx☢Power;70072745 said:


> Yes, these roads (BRP & SLD) look like they have direct access and at-grade intersections, but they're very interesting roads nonetheless. From what I can tell on Google Maps, the surroundings of the entire road is classified as a park/nature reserve?
> 
> 
> 
> This one is very similar to the kind of road I was thinking of that you can find in Europe, it even ends (well, the grade separated part) in a roundabout  It has a very distinct "expressway feeling" to it.. It's interesting that it runs through such a populated area..


The Blue Ridge Parkway, according to the article, has "side roads" at intersections, and no cross-traffic. That's according to the article. Personally, I don't know.

The Skyline Drive is entirely in a national park. The BRP I'm not sure about (there is a major national park - the Great Smoky Mountains N.P. - at the south end), but the word "parkway" implies to me that the right of way is legally park land, so there would be no adjoining property owners, so it would be limited-access in that sense. That's true of New York-area parkways as well. They also usually forbid trucks.

I suspect Nerdly_Dood knows the BRP....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

WSDOT said:


> The Washington State Department of Transportation (WSDOT) today signed a contract with Seattle Tunnel Partners to design and build the SR 99 bored tunnel – the preferred alternative for replacing the seismically unsafe Alaskan Way Viaduct along Seattle’s downtown waterfront.
> 
> In a ceremony today at the Port of Seattle, Washington State Transportation Secretary Paula Hammond signed the design-build contract with Seattle Tunnel Partners representatives Fernando González Alcañiz and Jack Frost. Design-build combines project design and construction in a single contract.
> 
> “With this contract, we are confident that the tunnel will be built within budget and delivered on time,” Washington Transportation Secretary Paula Hammond said. “More than 90 percent of the design-build work will be performed for a fixed price.”
> 
> In addition to Seattle Tunnel Partners’ proposal price of just under $1.09 billion, the contract includes allowances for inflation, bonding and insurance requirements. Utility work reimbursed by the City of Seattle is also included in the contract. This brings the total contract amount to $1.35 billion, with up to $70 million in incentives.
> 
> WSDOT will direct the design-build team to continue preliminary design work in February. If tunnel plans are approved at the conclusion of the project’s environmental review, expected this summer, the agency will direct the design-build team to begin final design and construction of the bored tunnel.
> 
> “Seattle Tunnel Partners is pleased to sign this contract with WSDOT. We have worked very hard to win this project and we are ready to go to work,” said Manuel Pardo, Seattle Tunnel Partners Project Executive. “Our team is composed of international, national, and local contractors and provides the people of Seattle and the State of Washington the best value to build the bored tunnel. We look forward to a close collaboration with construction unions, minority business advocates, and the local community right up to the ribbon-cutting ceremony of this incredible transportation asset.”
> 
> *The Federal Highway Administration, WSDOT and the City of Seattle have identified a two-level, 1.7-mile tunnel* from S. King Street to Thomas Street as the preferred replacement for the central section of the vulnerable double-deck viaduct. WSDOT’s review of the tunnel and other alternatives for replacing the viaduct began in 2001.
> 
> WSDOT named Seattle Tunnel Partners the apparent best-value bidder last month based on a combination of bid price and technical score for their project proposal. *The team exceeded WSDOT requirements by proposing to build a tunnel that includes an 8-foot-wide safety shoulder in each direction of traffic. The contractor team also proposes to open the tunnel to traffic by late 2015 – a year sooner than WSDOT required.*
> 
> The design-build contract requires Seattle Tunnel Partners to take a greater share of the risk than a traditional construction contract. WSDOT will manage the project to ensure it is completed on time and on budget by consulting with a panel of international tunnel experts, utilizing an innovative dispute resolution process and implementing a risk management plan.
> 
> Seattle Tunnel Partners, a joint venture of Dragados USA and Tutor Perini Corp., is one of two teams that competed for the SR 99 bored tunnel design-build contract.* Key members of the team delivered the comparable 49.5-foot-diameter Madrid M-30 highway tunnel in Spain.* The team includes several local firms, including Frank Coluccio Construction, Mowat Construction and HNTB Corp.
> 
> Seattle Tunnel Partners will be responsible for tunnel boring, mitigation for tunnel settlement, construction of tunnel portals, building the road within the tunnel and constructing two operations buildings.
> 
> Total cost of the proposed bored tunnel is estimated to be $1.96 billion. This includes design, right-of-way acquisition, construction management, and more than $200 million set aside for risk. Also included in the $1.96 billion are separate, future construction contracts for roadway connections at the north and south ends of the tunnel.


:cheers:


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^How can the tunnel be "bored" if it hasn't even been built yet?

(Sorry - couldn't resist.)


----------



## sonysnob

US-78, approaching Atlanta, Georgia:


----------



## Tom 958

sonysnob said:


> US-78, approaching Atlanta, Georgia:


It's always startling to see a pic of something so familiar. 

This highway was opened in 1968 at the same time as the section of I-285 it intersects. It was completed as 2x2 with a sixty foot median, which was the typical rural Interstate cross section at the time, and later widened to 2x3. However, the post-widening median treatment is different than that used for the many similar highways also widened in the '80's: instead of the usual full-width left shoulders and continuous double-sided metal barrier, like this:









...only narrow left shoulders were provided, with no barrier. The cable rail was added within the last couple of years-- it's of a different design from most others in the state, and is located directly adjacent to a ten foot (I think) left shoulder added along with the cable rail.

I don't understand why this road has been treated differently from its Interstate brothers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's the Stone Mountain Freeway/Parkway. Back in '68 this county only had some 300,000 inhabitants, most of whom were probably living close to Atlanta, and not yet in this area apart from some regional centers. Today DeKalb County has 750,000 inhabitants.


----------



## Tom 958

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's the Stone Mountain Freeway/Parkway. Back in '68 this county only had some 300,000 inhabitants, most of whom were probably living close to Atlanta, and not yet in this area apart from some regional centers. Today DeKalb County has 750,000 inhabitants.


Maybe, but much of the immediate corridor was built out with single family homes in that time frame. Beyond that, this highway provided a high speed (for a while!) connection that enabled a development boom in southern Gwinnett County, even though US 78 in Gwinnett wasn't widened until the mid/late '70's.

It's moderated somewhat now, but for a long time the directional distribution on this road was really extreme. Lengthy rush hour backups were a daily thing even with ADT's of only 10,000 vehicles per lane, with the off-peak direction all but deserted.

By raw traffic volumes, this road could stand to be 2x4, and widening it would be relatively cheap. However, there are severe capacity constraints at either end, so there's no point.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Gwinnett County was one of the fastest growing counties in the US. Back in the 1970's, it had just over 70,000 inhabitants, but it grew to 350,000 by 1990, 590,000 by 2000 and 810,000 inhabitants today. I mean, that's just mind-boggling. The Atlanta metropolitan area has been growing by 100,000 people per year in the past 3 decades. However, the freeway network didn't increase by length, only by width. So Atlanta's freeways are very wide, but the network didn't change that much in the same time.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lake Shore Drive (US 41) in Chicago, IL


----------



## sonysnob

^ Chicago is beautiful. Often times, in Toronto where I live, people talking about Waterfront rejuvenation look to Chicago for how to do a waterfront well.


----------



## Frank IBC

Toronto has a nice waterfront. The problem is the area between the downtown area and the waterfront - a jumble of railroad tracks, freeways, and randomly placed high-rise buildings.


----------



## Frank IBC

...plus the total lack of continuity in the street grid south of King Street, all the way to the shoreline. And the placement of the Gardiner Expressway several blocks south of the railroad tracks, so instead of having one continuous wall, there are two.


----------



## snowman159

ChrisZwolle said:


> Lake Shore Drive (US 41) in Chicago, IL


That's probably one of, if not *the* most beautiful and impressive urban expressway in the US. The FDR doesn't come close, imho.

Another impressive urban freeway would be I-75/85 in downtown Atlanta, but impressive in a different sense:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great quality video of the Glendale Freeway (State Route 2) in Los Angeles, California:


----------



## Tom 958

snowman159 said:


> .
> 
> Another impressive urban freeway would be I-75/85 in downtown Atlanta, but impressive in a different sense:


A different view, borrowed from simms3. 










This is the 14th Street Interchange, about a mile north of where the other pics were taken, looking southwest. In the middle of the freeway you can see what looks like a third roadway, but it isn't-- it tapers down to nothing by 12th Street or so. I guess that it's provision for a left side HOV ramp to 14th Street, which would've been very helpful to the Cobb Transit routes that now have to proceed in general traffic from I-75 to MARTA's Arts Center Station.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Paddington said:


> I doubt that road is an Interstate. I've never seen an interstate that was 2 lanes, and I've driven on a lot of interstates.


It's through a mountain pass ("Notch" is the New Hampshire word for that), where there's not a lot of room for multiple roads and where preserving the landscape (it's National Forest, I believe) is an issue. For a long time, the intent was to upgrade it to Interstate standards, and the maps showed a gap in 93 at the Franconia Notch Parkway (I mean the designation I-93, at least officially, disappeared at one end of the parkway and reappeared at the other.) I have no idea when the parkway itself was built. At some point, it was decided not to upgrade the road and recognize the parkway as a part of the Interstate that didn't meet standards or whatever. (I'm not an expert on how that sort of thing works....)


----------



## Penn's Woods

sotonsi said:


> ....
> What it's doing in the non-interstate thread beats me!


Because we were talking about parkways.


----------



## jchernin

double post


----------



## jchernin

some recent pictures of the US 101 freeway expansion in rohnert park/cotati, sonoma county, ca, usa. the freeway is going from 2 lanes in each direction to 1 carpool lane, 2 general purpose lanes and 1 'auxiliary' lane (exit lane) in each direction. eventually, there will be a carpool lane from windsor (just north of santa rosa) all the way to san francisco thru sonoma and marin counties and this is part of that network.

photos credit caltrans and all 44 pictures can be viewed here: http://www.dot.ca.gov/dist4/photography/images/110901/index.html

wilfred ave:



























ca 116:









w. sierra ave:









approach looking north toward cotati (wine grapes on left):









railroad ave:









looking south towards petaluma:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lake Shore Drive in Chicago!


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

That is crazy!


----------



## bogdymol

I found some interesting pics of US highways shot during this days:

_Traffic makes its way through blizzard conditions on the Ohio Turnpike in Toledo. Tuesday Feb. 1, 2011. Detroit News / Madalyn Ruggiero










Traffic on U.S. Highway 12/ 14 in Madison, Wis. moves at a crawl as drivers navigate accumulating snows and high winds Tuesday, Feb. 1, 2011. Wisconsin State Journal / John Hart










Cars are buried as a woman tries to clear her windshield Wednesday, Feb. 2, 2011, in Milwaukee. AP / Jeffrey Phelps








_

All pictures were taken from here

Some more pictures of US interstate routes are here.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Why would anybody attempt to drive a car when the snow is deeper than the hood?


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Lake Shore Drive in Chicago!


Whoa.
Does anyone know how much snow Chicago ended up getting? Yesterday (Tuesday) morning the Weather Channel was saying it might be the biggest snowfall in the city's history - which is saying something, in the Midwest* - but as of this morning they were a bit short.
Still, seeing a road in that state in a city that should be plenty used to winter weather is very surprising.

*Although it's odd that 24 inches (about 60 cm) would be the biggest snowfall in history in Chicago, and East Coast cities have had bigger ones.


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> Whoa.
> Does anyone know how much snow Chicago ended up getting? Yesterday (Tuesday) morning the Weather Channel was saying it might be the biggest snowfall in the city's history - which is saying something, in the Midwest* - but as of this morning they were a bit short.
> Still, seeing a road in that state in a city that should be plenty used to winter weather is very surprising.
> 
> *Although it's odd that 24 inches (about 60 cm) would be the biggest snowfall in history in Chicago, and East Coast cities have had bigger ones.


Yea, Chicago and other places as far north as Racine, WI all got over a half meter of snow out of this one. A little farther north, Milwaukee was just under a half meter.

Mayor Daley has been trying to explain his way out of that Lake Shore Drive thing all day today - "Why was it kept open?". At least he isn't seeking another term (the election is only a few weeks from now). I don't expect it to be reopened before Friday.

Interestingly, another 150 km to the north of Milwaukee, my home town of Appleton, WI only got a dusting of snow out of the main storm (although we did get about 100 mm of dry powder snow the night before).

Mike


----------



## pwalker

Penn's Woods said:


> Whoa.
> Does anyone know how much snow Chicago ended up getting? Yesterday (Tuesday) morning the Weather Channel was saying it might be the biggest snowfall in the city's history - which is saying something, in the Midwest* - but as of this morning they were a bit short.
> Still, seeing a road in that state in a city that should be plenty used to winter weather is very surprising.
> 
> *Although it's odd that 24 inches (about 60 cm) would be the biggest snowfall in history in Chicago, and East Coast cities have had bigger ones.


Yes, hindsight is 20/20, and perhaps Lakeshore Dr. should have been closed. However, the Lakeshore Drive problem was an isolated incident. First, a bus spun out of control NB. Then, a combination of blowing snow off the lake plus frozen spray made the backup impossible. There is no way off this part of the Drive. Police told drivers to stay with their cars. But nobody could rescue the bus, so the cars were stranded. Yes, a very bad situation for those involved, but just a small part of the storm, magnified by the media. It will forever live as the "visual" of the storm, but really only affected a relatively small number of people. Makes good pics though.


----------



## Buddy Holly

More photos of Lake Shore Drive 





































Interstate 290 








\










Route 34 










copyright: Chicago Tribune


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Nice pictures. The whole album's worth looking through.
Beautiful city, actually. Unaccountably, I've never been there (except to change planes, and when I was five years old).


----------



## sonysnob

California's Highway 78:


----------



## VoltAmps

Maryland opened it's first electronically tolled highway this week. Called the Inter-County Connector. It connects I-270 with I-95. I don't know how to get pics off the website but here it is http://www.iccproject.com/project-images.php


----------



## Penn's Woods

VoltAmps said:


> Maryland opened it's first electronically tolled highway this week. Called the Inter-County Connector. It connects I-270 with I-95. I don't know how to get pics off the website but here it is http://www.iccproject.com/project-images.php


It's open? Cool. Now, about that electronic tolling: will it accept E-ZPass?

Also, just looked at the website (and answered my E-ZPass question); they're offering a "test drive" (use it for free for the first couple of weeks) from 370 to Georgia Avenue only. What's not clear to me is when the stretch from Georgia to 95 is opening.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

E-Z only. However, the billing fee of $ 3 seems over-the-top to me.


----------



## Scba

ChrisZwolle said:


> E-Z only. However, the billing fee of $ 3 seems over-the-top to me.


Well, it's a wealthy area.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Scba said:


> Well, it's a wealthy area.


I can't find that $3 fee in the toll schedule, except here:

"On March 7 at 12:01 a.m., motorists who have not yet opened an E-ZPass® account will continue to enjoy ICC promotions with a waiver of the $3 Notice of Toll Due service charge until midnight on April 5."

which almost sounds to me as if it's a fee for sending you a notice when you've gone through without paying for whatever reason, as opposed to an extra $3 on every toll.

(I also learned that Marylanders are paying about 20 percent of what we auslanders do on the tunnels and the Susquehanna bridges. I am not pleased.)


----------



## VoltAmps

On March 7th the tolls kick in. They'll range from $0.60 to $1.45 depending on the time of day


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The last section of the Sam Houston Tollway around Houston opens today. It is now an 83-mile beltway.


----------



## KingNick

sonysnob said:


> California's Highway 78:
> 
> [...]


I need to go on a road trip soon again! :cheers:


----------



## ScraperDude

ChrisZwolle said:


> The last section of the Sam Houston Tollway around Houston opens today. It is now an 83-mile beltway.


Yea finally! Now TX99 needs finished. Will the beltways ever stop?!?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ScraperDude said:


> Will the beltways ever stop?!?


If Houston stops growing, which is unlikely in the near future. Some urban areas of metro Houston are already as much as 20 miles outside the Sam Houston Tollway.

It's interesting to note that the Houston metropolitan area is bigger than all but some 5 European metropolitan areas. Many Europeans think (I believe) that Houston is "just another larger city in the U.S."


----------



## ScraperDude

Indeed Houston is a great city with too much sprawl. 
Can't wait until San Antonio is a suburb of Houston


----------



## Nexis

*Turning onto Lake Street in Ramsey,NJ
*

DSC04024 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*Lake Street Eastbound*


DSC04026 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC04027 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*Montvale,NJ
*

DSC04028 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC04029 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC04030 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC04031 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC04033 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC04035 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*Going under the Parkway...*


DSC04039 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC04040 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*Newer Red Paint marks curves*


DSC04046 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC04047 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC04048 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*Intersecting with County Road 502 & Pascack Valley line*


DSC04049 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*State Route 52 - California - Soledad Freeway*

The final link of the Soledad Freeway in the San Diego metropolitan area opened last Saturday in Santee.

map
"


----------



## Nexis

*NJ 29 North in Trenton...
*
DSC04071 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

DSC04072 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

DSC04073 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

DSC04074 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

DSC04075 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*Tunnel under Riverfront Park...
*
DSC04076 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*End of Freeway...
*
DSC04077 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*Northeast Corridor Delaware River Bridge
*
DSC04078 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*US 1 South crossing the Delaware River...*

DSC04080 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

DSC04081 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*Morrisville,PA
*
DSC04082 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## ScraperDude

Are there no high speed ezpass lanes in NJ? I haven't been there in 2 years but I only saw EXPass lanes where you had to slow down to pass through.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The MoPac Expressway in Austin, TX.

Quite an interesting road, certainly a break from the other concrete freeways in Texas metro areas.


----------



## Nexis

ScraperDude said:


> Are there no high speed ezpass lanes in NJ? I haven't been there in 2 years but I only saw EXPass lanes where you had to slow down to pass through.


We do , not at all Toll plazas , at some toll plazas we have gates to. And a few Toll Plazas along the Jersey Shore and some historic bridges are exact cash only.


----------



## urbanlover

The brand new James Audubon Bridge











Page 1 of 3
SINGLE PAGE VIEW

NEW ROADS — Although some work remains to be done on the John James Audubon Bridge over the Mississippi River, the longest cable-stayed span in the Western Hemisphere opened for traffic Thursday a month early after five years of construction.

The $409 million bridge replaces the ferry on the Mississippi between West Feliciana and Pointe Coupee parishes, which the state Department of Transportation and Development would have been forced to close anyway because of the rising river.

Richard Savoie, DOTD’s chief engineer, told about 100 people who gathered on the Pointe Coupee side Thursday morning that the department moved up the bridge opening to avoid leaving the two parishes without a highway link during the Mississippi’s coming spring high water.


http://www.2theadvocate.com/news/New-bridge-now-open-for-traffic.html?index=1&c=y


----------



## FM 2258

ChrisZwolle said:


> The MoPac Expressway in Austin, TX.
> 
> Quite an interesting road, certainly a break from the other concrete freeways in Texas metro areas.



I live right off of Loop 1. Definitely different than other Texas highways with the lack of frontage roads and the types of exits I see when I leave Texas.


----------



## festivephone

I done a roadtrip from Vancouver BC to Las Vegas and on my way back i stayed off the interstate and took route 395 along the east side of the sierra nevadas. Im really glad i did!


----------



## sonysnob

festivephone said:


> I done a roadtrip from Vancouver BC to Las Vegas and on my way back i stayed off the interstate and took route 395 along the east side of the sierra nevadas. Im really glad i did!
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXSAurhLWB0">YouTube Link</a>


I drove some southern sections of US-95 through California about a year ago. It's a beautiful road. I shot some photos along the highway but I haven't found the time to upload them yet.


----------



## Botev1912

SR 520 in Seattle


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Brooklyn Bridge turns 128 today. A super-centenarian.


----------



## desertpunk

*US 380 Socorro County NM*


US-380 in Socorro County, NM by mlanza, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*US 64 Northern NM*


fall in san juan mountains by hannu & hannele, on Flickr


----------



## ttownfeen

Why did you put this in the Non-Interstate Highway thread?


----------



## desertpunk

ttownfeen said:


> Why did you put this in the Non-Interstate Highway thread?


Lack of sleep!


----------



## Shifty2k5

festivephone said:


> I done a roadtrip from Vancouver BC to Las Vegas and on my way back i stayed off the interstate and took route 395 along the east side of the sierra nevadas. Im really glad i did!


I drove there last year too, I wanted to shortcut through the yosemite to San Fransisco, but turned out the pass was closed :lol:


----------



## architect77

ChrisZwolle said:


> The MoPac Expressway in Austin, TX.
> 
> Quite an interesting road, certainly a break from the other concrete freeways in Texas metro areas.


The soundtrack rocks. Please PM me or let us all know who it's by...


----------



## mgk920

architect77 said:


> The soundtrack rocks. Please PM me or let us all know who it's by...


I believe that it is identified at about 0:30.

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

US 60, Richmond, VA.

Manchester Bridge in the Afternoon by Will Weaver, on Flickr


----------



## Davodavo

^^ Not a lot of traffic there, lol.



Botev1912 said:


> SR 520 in Seattle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That's the strangest "bridge" I've seen, I must say


----------



## mgk920

^^
That's a 'floating' bridge - its structure sits on large pontoons that are literally floating on that lake. The water is just too deep and the bottom too irregular for it to have been built with conventional supports.

Mike


----------



## geogregor

Ok time for some non interstates.
US Hwy 65 from Branson towards Kansas City, in Branson it is still freeway









In some places concrete barrier instead of wide median.









Most of the road from Branson to KC looks like this. 2x2 with intersections but geometry looks like freeway so probably ready for future conversion













































US Hwy 550 in New Mexico from Farmington towards Albuquerque, it is 1x4 road with rumble strips in the middle, for most of its 150 miles


----------



## geogregor

Surel said:


> I would agree that in Virginia is that a mountain perhaps, but there are places in the world where such altitude would be considered deep depression. Everything is relative...


Come on, Chris is from Netherlands


----------



## Shifty2k5

geogregor said:


> Come on, Chris is from Netherlands


He's from a country where the highest point is -2 meters :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I believe the common accepted term is that anything over 1500 m altitude is a "mountain". Otherwise they're hills. Of course there are also areas where the snow-capped peaks of the Alps would just be the valley floor, but that's comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> I believe the common accepted term is that anything over 1500 m altitude is a "mountain". Otherwise they're hills. Of course there are also areas where the snow-capped peaks of the Alps would just be the valley floor, but that's comparing apples and oranges.


Now why would the cut-off be in meters, seeing as how countries where English is the first language (reminder: the Netherlands is not such a country) did not traditionally use meters, and the two (by far) most populated still don't? Anyhow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hill (see under terminology).


----------



## Surel

I was merely noting that we also have to look at the relative altitude, compared with the surroundings, not only at the absolute sea level. And I made this remark having in mind that e.g. the lowest point in Czech Republic 115 meters above the sea leve would be considered at least a hill, maybe a mountain in the Netherlands. Its slightly off topic, but I found this table rather interesting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_lowest_point

To be really bitchy... from wiki:
In the Oxford English Dictionary a mountain is defined as "a natural elevation of the earth surface rising more or less abruptly from the surrounding level and attaining an altitude which, relatively to the adjacent elevation, is impressive or notable


----------



## desertpunk

*US 64 at Taos Gorge, New Mexico*


Rio Grande Gorge Bridge by rsusanto, on Flickr


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Awesome!


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Penn's Woods said:


> Now why would the cut-off be in meters, seeing as how countries where English is the first language (reminder: the Netherlands is not such a country) did not traditionally use meters, and the two (by far) most populated still don't? Anyhow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hill (see under terminology).


Because it is scientific, and India uses metric


----------



## Penn's Woods

DanielFigFoz said:


> Because it is scientific, and India uses metric


But the difference between "hill" and "mountain" is a matter of language, not science, going back to long before the metric system was a glimmer in the eye of the French. If there were a precise mathematical cut-off - which there isn't - surely it would be something more, well, English like half a mile.

And India is not a country where English is the first language.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I think that it would simply vary by region and would never be exact if you're talking in everyday conversations.

And millions in India speak English as their first language, its jsut not the majority language at home, but it is the largest English speaking country. I have lots of Indian freinds, some speak English as their first language, some speak other languages, such as Hindi or Gujurati


----------



## Paddington

Very few Indians speak English as a first language.


----------



## Suburbanist

Does anyone know of project/works on I-26 Kingsport-Charleston?


----------



## Penn's Woods

DanielFigFoz said:


> I think that it would simply vary by region and would never be exact if you're talking in everyday conversations.


Which is really my point: the message I was responding to was suggesting that there was an exact numerical cut-off that was "commonly accepted." Which just isn't true. The fact that it was suggested that said cut-off would be in metric.... And it's not something that could be legislated now (well, the U.S. Geological Survey, for example, could announce that the following elevations that have always been considered hills are now mountains, or vice versa, but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for people in the area to change their usage).



DanielFigFoz said:


> And millions in India speak English as their first language, its jsut not the majority language at home, but it is the largest English speaking country. I have lots of Indian freinds, some speak English as their first language, some speak other languages, such as Hindi or Gujurati


The number of people in India who speak English as their first language, according to Wikipedia, is smaller than the population of Wolverhampton.* And with all due respect to Chris and your Indian friends, it's native speakers who get to decide the vocabulary of a language.

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_English-speaking_population
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_districts_by_population


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Amazing how upset people get over trivial things such as the metric / imperial system that has been discussed about 200 times before here.


----------



## strandeed

please delete


----------



## g.spinoza

Penn's Woods said:


> Which is really my point: the message I was responding to was suggesting that there was an exact numerical cut-off that was "commonly accepted." Which just isn't true. The fact that it was suggested that said cut-off would be in metric....


In Italy, for statistical and economic reasons, there is a legal limit between mountain and hill: it is 600m in Northern Italy and 700m in Central, Southern and Insular Italy.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Amazing how upset people get over trivial things such as the metric / imperial system that has been discussed about 200 times before here.


"Upset?" You said something frankly absurd about what is "commonly accepted" by speakers of a language that isn't yours (however near-perfect your command of it may be, which is impressive). I would never be so presumptuous as to make authoritative pronouncements about the vocabulary and usage of a language that's not my own (French, for example, even though I'm pretty good at it), particularly when there are native speakers present. Does a native speaker not have the right to say, sorry, you're wrong?

Sorry to be blunt....


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^
Bullshit. English IS my language, and that of most other Americans, Brits, Australians, etc. To people in the Netherlands, however good their command of it (in some but by no means all cases) may be, it isn't. 

I've said it before and I've said it again: English is not an Esperanto for continentals who are too lazy to actually learn their neighbors' languages. Usage in ANY language is what its native speakers make it; it's up to everyone else to conform to that usage the best they can, not to sit on forums like this one saying ridiculous and untrue things like "no one says 'Cologne' any more." The same principle applies to me when I'm using one of the several European languages I've tried to learn, of course.

I'm not apologizing. The idea that there is a precise, arbitrary numerical point at which a hill becomes a mountain is untrue in English, no matter what people in Holland may think. And the idea that such a cutoff would be in a measurement system that was foreign to English-speakers until fairly recently just makes no sense.

ALSO: I did not make a big deal of it. (And I'm sure it was a perfectly "innocent" statement, albeit not "reasonable.") I responded. Once. Suddenly four days later everyone notices and starts piling on. Forgive the hell out of me for disagreeing with a non-English-speaker about a matter of English vocabulary; I should have known better. (rolleyes)


----------



## geogregor

Penn's Woods said:


> "Upset?" You said something frankly absurd about what is "commonly accepted" by speakers of a language that isn't yours (however near-perfect your command of it may be, which is impressive). I would never be so presumptuous as to make authoritative pronouncements about the vocabulary and usage of a language that's not my own (French, for example, even though I'm pretty good at it), particularly when there are native speakers present. Does a native speaker not have the right to say, sorry, you're wrong?
> Sorry to be blunt....


Sorry, but measurement system has nothing to do with language. It is determined by rules and regulation and as far as I know only two countries in the world didn't go officially metric; USA and Burma (or Myanmar if you prefer).
UK, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, all English speaking countries, are metric. Even if in some situations imperial units are still in use (like on British roads).
There is no reason to go mad about Chris comment, he is right, all this metric vs imperial discussions are pointless on road forum.

Now, can we go back on topic of roads?


----------



## Penn's Woods

geogregor said:


> Sorry, but measurement system has nothing to do with language. It is determined by rules and regulation and as far as I know only two countries in the world didn't go officially metric; USA and Burma (or Myanmar if you prefer).
> UK, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, all English speaking countries, are metric. Even if in some situations imperial units are still in use (like on British roads).
> There is no reason to go mad about Chris comment, he is right, all this metric vs imperial discussions are pointless on road forum.
> 
> Now, can we go back on topic of roads?


I'M NOT MAD (although I'm getting there). But usage isn't legislated like that. Read back: the question was the meaning of the words "hill" and "mountain." Which I took as meaning the meaning of the words as they're actually used. If the people of northeastern Pennsylvania call the Poconos "mountains," mountains they will be, even if the Pennsylvania legislature, Congress, the Oxford English Dictionary and half of the population of the Netherlands all decree otherwise.

THAT'S ALL I WAS SAYING AND I'M DROPPING OUT OF THIS DISCUSSION THAT HAS BECOME RIDICULOUS.

Capisce?


----------



## g.spinoza

Penn's Woods said:


> If the people of northeastern Pennsylvania call the Poconos "mountains," mountains they will be, even if the Pennsylvania legislature, Congress, the Oxford English Dictionary and half of the population of the Netherlands all decree otherwise.





> RIDICULOUS.


Indeed.


----------



## Nexis

Paddington said:


> Very few Indians speak English as a first language.


Actually they do , its learned at an early age so they can get an outsourced job or try to one day move to a better country.


----------



## Professor L Gee

US 78 Business/GA 10 through downtown Athens, Georgia in the spring. Before I moved here, I didn't expect the volume of traffic to be as high as it is...


----------



## Jschmuck

Professor L Gee; each person in Georgia has 2 vehicles, one that the person is actually driving, the second that is actually remote controlled by the driver in the first vehicle. That accounts for the congestion. Those that have pets cats/dogs have 3 vehicles in which the pet has been trained to drive the 3rd vehicle as well...all this is done just to create congestion and annoy everyone else.


----------



## Professor L Gee

Jschmuck said:


> Professor L Gee; each person in Georgia has 2 vehicles, one that the person is actually driving, the second that is actually remote controlled by the driver in the first vehicle. That accounts for the congestion. Those that have pets cats/dogs have 3 vehicles in which the pet has been trained to drive the 3rd vehicle as well...all this is done just to create congestion and annoy everyone else.


That's seemingly true about metro Atlanta, but not anywhere else. Athens has all people-driven cars. :lol:


----------



## Jschmuck

^^ yea like I-285? here is an example of what is said in households around Atlanta every morning; "morning Mr. Winkles(cat), do you want to go for a drive on 285 go round and round, and piss people off? "MEOW!!" ah that reminds me did you pee pee? First let me get my remote control for my other car...K LETS GO!"


----------



## Professor L Gee

:lol:

I don't go to Atlanta nearly as much as I would like to... and, oddly enough, I've only driven on 285 twice since moving here.

I'll say this though... Gwinnett County traffic is HORRENDOUS, even compared to Atlanta proper. That's what happens when development outpaces infrastructure... you get intersections like this one here which remain congested even at 10:55 PM EDT.

I wish I had a picture of this bottleneck...


----------



## Tom 958

Professor L Gee said:


> :lol:
> 
> I don't go to Atlanta nearly as much as I would like to... and, oddly enough, I've only driven on 285 twice since moving here.
> 
> I'll say this though... Gwinnett County traffic is HORRENDOUS, even compared to Atlanta proper. That's what happens when development outpaces infrastructure... you get intersections like this one here which remain congested even at 10:55 PM EDT.
> 
> I wish I had a picture of this bottleneck...


Oh, Gwinnett traffic is nothing now. You should've seen it before the recession. hno:

Building 316 as an at-grade highway was one of the stupidest things this state ever did, even though when the part you're talking about at GA 20 was built in 1980, traffic was still pretty light. Accident rates are high, too.


----------



## Professor L Gee

^^
I can't imagine it being worse than it is now... Every time I've gone through there, there's been an accident. That's why I found alternate routes to Buford and Atlanta.

Also, have you heard that they're finally gonna upgrade more of 316 to freeway standards? The general consensus seems to be that they should have built it right the first time.


----------



## Tom 958

Professor L Gee said:


> ^^
> Also, have you heard that they're finally gonna upgrade more of 316 to freeway standards? The general consensus seems to be that they should have built it right the first time.


I've heard it so many times I stopped listening-- over a decade ago. :lol:

BTW, next time you go that way, I was the field engineer (layout guy) for that big round building just west of Collins Hill Road: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=33.978243,-84.001787&spn=0.009306,0.013797&t=h&z=16 , at the upper left. It was...interesting. It's also where I was on 9/11.

EDIT: Oh, wow... updated imagery of Atlanta's El Toro Y! 

Part Two


----------



## Professor L Gee

Hey, I'm kinda new to the state. 

I'll have to keep my eyes open for that building next time I'm out there... maybe take a convenient detour. :cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

Some pictures of US highways I took in April 2009 in Florida:

FL-704 in West Palm Beach:



















There was a forest fire near road 1281 in Florida, so they were taking water with the helicopter from the channel next to the road (check how _twisty_ is this road).



















Florida's Turnpike toll gates:




























State Highway 1A near Cape Canaveral:


----------



## FM 2258

^^

Beautiful pictures *bogdymol*, Florida's highways seem pretty nice.


----------



## VoltAmps

Anyone have any updates on the North Spokane Corridor in Spokane, WA? Seems like a very interesting project. This is from wikipedia:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> Beautiful pictures *bogdymol*, Florida's highways seem pretty nice.


Scenery wise yes.


----------



## desertpunk

*US 22 at Weirton WV, Veterans Memorial Bridge*


US 22 eastbound-Weirton, WV by PennDOTFan, on Flickr


US 22 eastbound-Weirton, WV by PennDOTFan, on Flickr


----------



## Paddington

WV is a spectacular state for driving in.


----------



## Nexis

My Commuter Bus ride home yesterday along the GSP...


----------



## mgk920

*US 45 (Wisconsin) upgrade update*

Freeway conversion work on the last part of US 45 between US 41 and US 10 northwest of Oshkosh/west of Appleton, WI to begin, estimated completion - late 2012. Work involves extending full frontage roads along both sides of the highway and building three new crossroad overcrossing bridges.

http://www.postcrescent.com/article/20110627/APC0101/106270431

See:
http://maps.google.com/?ll=44.147232,-88.650055&spn=0.282812,0.703125&z=11
The segment in question is between Winchester (County 'II' interchange) and County 'G'. The remainder of US 45 between US 10 and US 41 is already a fully interstate-compatible freeway.

:cheers1:

Mike


----------



## Nexis

A timelapse ride down the strip on a Double Decker bus...


----------



## Nexis

*River Road Northbound*


DSC07388 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC07389 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*Burlington Ave Northbound*


DSC07390 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC07391 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC07392 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC07393 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Why are your photos always so hazy?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Nexis said:


> *River Road Northbound*
> ....


River Road where?


----------



## Nexis

ChrisZwolle said:


> Why are your photos always so hazy?


Its an old Digital camera , my other new Camera died for some reason even though i charged it for 4hrs..



Penn's Woods said:


> River Road where?


Burlington County , I forget which county route it is....it runs next to the Riverline.


----------



## Fargo Wolf

myosh_tino said:


> Wait... The standard American speed limit sign does not have "MPH" under the numerals.
> 
> On a related note, I thought Canadian speed limits signs only say "MAXIMUM XX"


Interesting. They used to have MPH under the limit, but it's been several years since I was last in the US. But that was more than 20 years ago now, as a kid/teen. I seem to remember the MPH in Alaska and on a few signs in Montana, but not Idaho. :dunno:

In Canada, it's pretty much standard practice to put KM/H under the posted limit here. As I mentioned in my previous post, Alberta and Quebec are the exception to that rule. I think Ontario also does not have it either.


----------



## diablo234




----------



## diablo234

Another cool video showing some of the rural roads in the Texas Hill Country around Lake Travis just outside of Austin.


----------



## Nexis

*US 130 Northbound*


DSC07401 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC07402 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC07404 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC07405 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC07406 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC07409 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC07410 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC07411 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234




----------



## diablo234




----------



## Suburbanist

I have a question:

what and whom determines if a road is a US-route or not? I know well the criteria for Interstates and the designation process but not for US-routes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AASHTO


----------



## diablo234

Suburbanist said:


> I have a question:
> 
> what and whom determines if a road is a US-route or not? I know well the criteria for Interstates and the designation process but not for US-routes.


There really isn't one. US Routes can be freeways, divided highways, single lane roads, etc. The only thing that really distinguishes them from state highways is that the signage and route number is consistant from one state to another.


----------



## Penn's Woods

diablo234 said:


> There really isn't one. US Routes can be freeways, divided highways, single lane roads, etc. The only thing that really distinguishes them from state highways is that the signage and route number is consistant from one state to another.


The original purpose, back about 1925 when automobile travel was becoming mainstream and the states were starting to try to get their roads up to speed, was to assure that routes of national importance, or at least important to more than one state, were given appropriate priority by the states they passed through. It was a conference of state highway officials that decided to do this, mapped the system out, and have made changes over the years - I think they now have responsibility for Interstate numbering as well - so they're not actually federal highways, but state highways numbered according to a national system.

The E-routes would be a good analogy, although I take it they're taken less seriously by some countries than others, particularly by the general public, whereas the U.S. routes are consistently marked and fairly well known to the public; and most of them don't carry a state number as well.


----------



## diablo234

A video of California's Pacific Highway (aks CA Route 1).


----------



## fredcalif

diablo234 said:


> A video of California's Pacific Highway (aks CA Route 1).


GOOD VIDEO,

there is nothign better that driving on the CPH


----------



## Professor L Gee

Penn's Woods said:


> The original purpose, back about 1925 when automobile travel was becoming mainstream and the states were starting to try to get their roads up to speed, was to assure that routes of national importance, or at least important to more than one state, were given appropriate priority by the states they passed through. It was a conference of state highway officials that decided to do this, mapped the system out, and have made changes over the years - I think they now have responsibility for Interstate numbering as well - so they're not actually federal highways, but state highways numbered according to a national system.
> 
> The E-routes would be a good analogy, although I take it they're taken less seriously by some countries than others, particularly by the general public, whereas the U.S. routes are consistently marked and fairly well known to the public; and most of them don't carry a state number as well.


It is worth mentioning that several Southern states mandate that all US and even Interstate routes must carry a state route designation as well. Often, the state route designations remain hidden (I would venture that they are always hidden on Interstates), but some states always post the state designations along the roads and even at intersections. Georgia is very good for this.


----------



## diablo234




----------



## diablo234




----------



## mgk920

*Proposed Saint Croix River Stillwater (MN/WI) Bridge drive-through*

Here is a nice drive-though animation of the proposed new Saint Croix River bridge, proposed to connect MN 36 with WI 64 at the Minnesota-Wisconsin state line at Stillwater, MN/Somerset, WI, replacing an old two-lane low-level lift bridge that is in serious danger of catastrophic failure within the near-term future. Environmentalists are vigorously trying to prevent this from being built.






Location:

http://maps.google.com/?ll=45.063822,-92.777481&spn=0.145012,0.351562&t=m&z=12&vpsrc=6

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Wonder why they don't? That Station Square area at the north end of it is enough of a destination to generate the traffic. Capacity issues?

(The Wikipedia article, by the way, is very opinionated.)


----------



## Tom 958

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Wonder why they don't? That Station Square area at the north end of it is enough of a destination to generate the traffic. Capacity issues?


The article Wikipedia links to explains it better:



> Also, the Federal Transit Administration required the authority to finish and make use of the tunnel as part of a "full-funding agreement" for the West Busway.
> 
> The Wabash Tunnel was part of the original $326 million busway project, which also included a new Monongahela River bridge. Increasing costs, railroad right-of-way problems and community opposition to the bridge prompted the authority to scale things back.
> 
> If the authority had failed to meet its commitment to open the tunnel, the FTA could have required it to repay the 80 percent federal funding for the busway...
> 
> The tunnel had been forecast to attract 4,500 vehicles a day by 2015, a number officials said was predicated on other factors like connecting the south end to Banksville Road.


Looks as though FTA dropped the ball by insisting that the Port Authority pursue a project that downscoping rendered unviable. They really should let the Port Authority off the hook.

I agree that opening it to all vehicles is preferable closing the thing for good-- it could come in handy as an alternate route in case of closure of the other tunnels. But FTA has to approve, and somebody will have to pay the bill for upkeep.

BTW, what a screwy looking bridge. I wonder why it doesn't curve smoothly:


----------



## mgk920

*US 41 (WI) update*

(cues: Mormon Tabernacle Choir - _Chorus from Handel's 'Messiah'_)

No article links handy, but WisDOT has just completed and opened all six lanes on US 41 from the south end of the 'Construction-geek zone' upgrade project (just south of WI 26) to just south of WI 21 in Oshkosh, WI.

See:
http://www.511wi.gov/Web/Cameras.aspx?countyfilter=Winnebago
especially the cameras for US 41 at WI 26, WI 44 and 9th Ave.

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

:dance:

Mike


----------



## diablo234




----------



## Nexis

NJ 35 Victory Bridge


DSC08336 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC08335 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## VoltAmps

Those pics of the Alaska highways are great. America is the best


----------



## diablo234




----------



## LtBk

I'm surprised nobody has posted this earlier:


> *Drivers rejoice as ICC halves Laurel-Gaithersburg travel time*



http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/bs-md-icc-opens-20111121,0,1007162.story


----------



## ChrisZwolle

First step to a second beltway of Washington D.C., which was already considered necessary in the 1970's.


----------



## Penn's Woods

LtBk said:


> I'm surprised nobody has posted this earlier:
> [/B]
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/bs-md-icc-opens-20111121,0,1007162.story


I didn't know it was open - haven't been down that way since early October. Very remiss of me.:bash:


----------



## LtBk

ChrisZwolle said:


> First step to a second beltway of Washington D.C., which was already considered necessary in the 1970's.


I don't think there is going to be a second beltway in Washington for a long, long time.


----------



## He Named Thor

mgk920 said:


> (cues: Mormon Tabernacle Choir - _Chorus from Handel's 'Messiah'_)
> 
> No article links handy, but WisDOT has just completed and opened all six lanes on US 41 from the south end of the 'Construction-geek zone' upgrade project (just south of WI 26) to just south of WI 21 in Oshkosh, WI.
> 
> See:
> http://www.511wi.gov/Web/Cameras.aspx?countyfilter=Winnebago
> especially the cameras for US 41 at WI 26, WI 44 and 9th Ave.
> 
> :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
> 
> :dance:
> 
> Mike


It needs to be 2x3 all the way down to Fond du Lac, at least. I'm frequently stuck doing 50-55mph between Fondy and Oshkosh. 

The new section is nice though.


----------



## hoosier

ChrisZwolle said:


> First step to a second beltway of Washington D.C., which was already considered necessary in the 1970's.


Build that and a third one will be needed and then a fourth. At some point there needs to be a cessation to suburban development and a migration back to the city to protect this planet's air, water, and remaining arable land.


----------



## hoosier

LtBk said:


> I don't think there is going to be a second beltway in Washington for a long, long time.


There already is in Virginia. SR 28 serves as part of the outer beltway from SR 7 to I-66 with the Prince William Parkway serving as the beltway from I-66 to I-95.


----------



## Nexis

LtBk said:


> I'm surprised nobody has posted this earlier:
> [/B]
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/bs-md-icc-opens-20111121,0,1007162.story


That project was badly funded and has now bankrupted the states transportation fund.... And ppl aren't too pleased with that , hopefully they can suck the toll $$$ and put the $$$ back into the Trans Fund...otherwise alot of Rail and Bridge projects will be put on hold...hno:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Who's running the ICC - the same agency (back in the day it was called the Maryland DOT's Toll Facilities division) that runs the Baltimore tunnels, Susquehanna bridges and Bay Bridge?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

hoosier said:


> Build that and a third one will be needed and then a fourth. At some point there needs to be a cessation to suburban development and a migration back to the city to protect this planet's air, water, and remaining arable land.


Nonsense. Not building a new beltway has never stopped suburban development. Washington D.C. itself is a good example of that. You can't tell people to shut up and move into a city against their will. What's up with these authoritarian-loving people on SSC?


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nonsense. Not building a new beltway has never stopped suburban development. Washington D.C. itself is a good example of that. You can't tell people to shut up and move into a city against their will. What's up with these authoritarian-loving people on SSC?


If this opinion piece in today's New York Times is right (and I'm inclined to think it is, and the writer provides data), it wouldn't take authoritarianism to concentrate future urban growth in cities and older suburbs:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/26/opinion/the-death-of-the-fringe-suburb.html?_r=1


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> If this opinion piece in today's New York Times is right (and I'm inclined to think it is, and the writer provides data), it wouldn't take authoritarianism to concentrate future urban growth in cities and older suburbs:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/26/opinion/the-death-of-the-fringe-suburb.html?_r=1


He writes about a 100% market-based trend that has been in the works for some time now, which is 100% different from the 'make people move HERE!' attitude of the (so-called) 'enlightened' elites that many here in SSCland hold and champion. Transport facilities follow the market, not the other way around.

IMHO, the 2008 real estate crash was the result of a mostly government-made souffle that was in the works ever since FDR's New Deal™ days of the 1930s and baked in an oven that had been constantly stoked, fueled and expanded ever since. It did not start under GWB, the souffle just finally fell under him.

It will be interesting to see how things go forward demographically and politically as these market-based trends play themselves out.

Mike


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Well, without getting into Bush and Roosevelt (something had to be done in 1933, surely...), ...well, let me just say that I didn't read any authoritarianism in the post Chris was objecting to (but that's between him and Hoosier so I didn't say so at the time), and I think he was mistaken - or at least behind the times - in assuming sprawl is what people (or "the market") want if they're left alone. And you can't say government had no role in encouraging it. But we got good roads out of those policies, so fine.

And SSCland is not without its committed champions of sprawl. ;-)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That article ignores the fact of internal migration, which is the main cause for (sub)urban growth in much of the southern United States. 

Changing demographics are a valid point (aging population, fewer children per household), but those are slow changes compared to internal migration within the United States. 

Smart growth is not necessarily a bad thing, it means more density and better public transport. But even as the automobile-dependency rate might be lower amongst higher density areas, it still increases traffic on an already overburdened road network, which is at the same time often downgraded for streetcars, bicycle lanes, traffic calming, etc. This simply means congestion will substantially increase with smart growth. It's not a magical cure for traffic problems.


----------



## Nexis

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nonsense. Not building a new beltway has never stopped suburban development. Washington D.C. itself is a good example of that. You can't tell people to shut up and move into a city against their will. What's up with these authoritarian-loving people on SSC?


Eventually they'll run out of land , and new smart growth laws will stop massive suburban growth in MD and DE....so it will come to a trickle... People are slowing moving back into the cities whether its the whole city or the downtown area....or into Suburban Satilite cities which is popular down there. The Satilite cities have started soak up the suburban expansion in NOVA , NYC Metro and Jersey....


----------



## geogregor

Nexis said:


> Eventually they'll run out of land


Well, if they run out of land then land prices increases which should automatically encourage increased land use density. No need for regulations in that matter. 
NYC wasn't build dense because of regulations but because of high value of land.



> and new smart growth laws will stop massive suburban growth in MD and DE....so it will come to a trickle...





> People are slowing moving back into the cities whether its the whole city or the downtown area....or into Suburban Satilite cities which is popular down there. The Satilite cities have started soak up the suburban expansion in NOVA , NYC Metro and Jersey....


If people are really slowly moving back to downtown areas or satellite cities then there is no need for regulations. If smart, dense residential areas are indeed better for people what is the point of forcing people to do such a smart move??


----------



## ADCS

ChrisZwolle said:


> That article ignores the fact of internal migration, which is the main cause for (sub)urban growth in much of the southern United States.
> 
> Changing demographics are a valid point (aging population, fewer children per household), but those are slow changes compared to internal migration within the United States.
> 
> Smart growth is not necessarily a bad thing, it means more density and better public transport. But even as the automobile-dependency rate might be lower amongst higher density areas, it still increases traffic on an already overburdened road network, which is at the same time often downgraded for streetcars, bicycle lanes, traffic calming, etc. This simply means congestion will substantially increase with smart growth. It's not a magical cure for traffic problems.


The point is to internalize the costs of automotive transport more acutely, decreasing the incentive to drive and increasing the incentives to use alternatives. Lower capacity means being unable to travel longer distances more easily, which in turn increases the demand for more localized provision of services.


----------



## Squiggles

mgk920 said:


> (cues: Mormon Tabernacle Choir - _Chorus from Handel's 'Messiah'_)
> 
> No article links handy, but WisDOT has just completed and opened all six lanes on US 41 from the south end of the 'Construction-geek zone' upgrade project (just south of WI 26) to just south of WI 21 in Oshkosh, WI.
> 
> See:
> http://www.511wi.gov/Web/Cameras.aspx?countyfilter=Winnebago
> especially the cameras for US 41 at WI 26, WI 44 and 9th Ave.
> Mike


I drove U.S. 41 from Highway 26 to Green Bay and back on Thanksgiving day, and I have to say that it's looking good. The progress has been tremendous, and the entire route looks so much better than it did just a year ago.


----------



## kevi

Nexis said:


> *Eventually they'll run out of land* , and new smart growth laws will stop massive suburban growth in MD and DE....so it will come to a trickle... People are slowing moving back into the cities whether its the whole city or the downtown area....or into Suburban Satilite cities which is popular down there. The Satilite cities have started soak up the suburban expansion in NOVA , NYC Metro and Jersey....


Read somewhere that the worlds population of 7 billion people could live in single family homes and fit inside of Texas.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If every American would live in a low-density subdivision of 1.500 inhabitants per km² , the entire population would fit in the state of Nebraska.


----------



## Nexis

ChrisZwolle said:


> If every American would live in a low-density subdivision of 1.500 inhabitants per km² , the entire population would fit in the state of Nebraska.


But that's not sustainable and is putting a huge strain on this country... This country was built with density in mind at least in the beginning , and we managed to destroy that in less then 40 years... We need to move back to what this country was designed for , and not expand outwards... Water resources are already stretched thin in the sprawly West and south compared to the East which kept there advanced systems intact. Then there's the whole problem of gas and oil shortages and price rises down the road , the sprawly parts of the country will collapse....its not sustainable living... At least the Auto Suburbs , The Railroads suburbs and Trolley suburbs were and are sustainable suburbs...its a shame we don't build them anymore...


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

What are you talking about? How was America built with density in mind? Up until the 20th century the majority of the population lived in rural areas. The west always was very spread out and still is, with the exception of the west coast there are just a few cities here and there otherwise the west still is fairly empty. However America has always had extreme opposites with its development. As you had the majority of people living on farms you had dense cities like Boston and the one and only New York City. America has always developed with extreme opposites like that.

Even then I agree that the suburban sprawl model of the past 50 years was a mistake and unsustainable. The future development pattern of the US will still be sprawl and low density but more like new urbanism. Instead of single family homes we'll see townhomes/rowhouses in clusters, you already see this as a common way to build new homes. Building around the automobile will continue, fact is it is very cheap to own a car in America and its the fastest and easiest way around. The good thing is we will see more investment in city centers as we have been over the years which means more urban and livable city centers. The housing collapse has turned outer suburbs into wastelands and you are looking at the future slums as the poorly built unsustainable homes built with cheap materials and empty strip malls since they overbuilt thinking growth would continue. This means those outer suburbs are where the poor will be pushed out to as city centers become more expensive to live in. This will give a bad look for suburban sprawl just as urban decay gave cities a bad look, but outside of that sprawl will continue it will just change.


----------



## nerdly_dood

Exit 1/5 mi. Weird. Drove past that last week on Thanksgiving Break.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some interesting Chicago projects;

* extend Elgin - O'Hare Expressway east to O'Hare Airport.
* O'Hare Airport western bypass (I-90 - I-294 link).

The cost are $ 3.6 billion, including $ 695 million for widening of existing expressways, $ 913 million for the O'Hare Expressway eastern extension and a staggering $ 2 billion for the O'Hare western bypass.


----------



## diablo234




----------



## diablo234




----------



## hoosier

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nonsense. Not building a new beltway has never stopped suburban development. Washington D.C. itself is a good example of that. You can't tell people to shut up and move into a city against their will. What's up with these authoritarian-loving people on SSC?


As I already wrote, Virginia ALREADY DID build an outer beltway and numerous other arterial roads that catered to suburban development. SR 7, SR 28, the Dulles Greenway, etc., etc.

When did I ever advocate authoritarian policies? To the contrary I advocate policies that discourage suburban development and encourage urban infill and redevelopment not by fiat- this starts with transportation policy. Improvements in public transportation and direction of public resources to the city and not to the sprawling hellholes that destroy watersheds and arable land are critical to create sustainable development patterns.

Quit putting words in my mouth.

At some point, the desires of the individual have to be curtailed to allow for societal well-being. This is not authoritarian, it is REALITY.


----------



## hoosier

ChrisZwolle said:


> Some interesting Chicago projects;
> 
> * extend Elgin - O'Hare Expressway east to O'Hare Airport.
> * O'Hare Airport western bypass (I-90 - I-294 link).
> 
> The cost are $ 3.6 billion, including $ 695 million for widening of existing expressways, $ 913 million for the O'Hare Expressway eastern extension and a staggering $ 2 billion for the O'Hare western bypass.


What a waste of money. $20 billion to upgrade O'Hare and its surrounding roadways? And some complain about the high cost of rail projects.

For $20 billion you could build a good Midwest HSR network and eliminate the need for this expansion. Getting rid of those flights to and from Indianapolis, Detroit, Madison, Saint Louis, Cincinnati, etc sure would free up a lot of space at the airport.


----------



## xzmattzx

diablo234 said:


>


Nice. I'll be driving these roads in a couple days.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

hoosier said:


> What a waste of money. $20 billion to upgrade O'Hare and its surrounding roadways?


The cost for the roadways is $ 3.6 billion, not 20 billion, which will be paid for by tolls.



> And some complain about the high cost of rail projects.


You have to see it in perspective of the number of travelers. This Chicago Expressway network upgrade serves hundreds of thousands of commuters daily while rail projects typically serve less than 10% at usually a higher cost. 



> For $20 billion you could build a good Midwest HSR network and eliminate the need for this expansion.


$ 20 billion gives you maybe 500 miles of high-speed rail track, a far cry from a "good Midwest HSR network".


----------



## Ders453




----------



## myosh_tino

ChrisZwolle said:


> $ 20 billion gives you maybe 500 miles of high-speed rail track, a far cry from a "good Midwest HSR network".


$20 billion for 500 miles?!? Out here in California, the planned HSR system from LA to SF is now projected to cost $100 billion or more and there is significant talks going on to kill this project due to the skyrocketing cost.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, but California is not the Midwest, which is about the cheapest place to build anything in the U.S. The same goes for freeways, east coast and west coast have extremely expensive projects while projects in central United States are much cheaper. Cheaper land, few if any mountain ranges and more space.


----------



## Penn's Woods

$18.60? :bash:

And I thought New York-area bridges were bad....


----------



## ScraperDude

ChrisZwolle said:


> I was looking into the tolls of the E-470, the Denver outer beltway. It's a toll road, but I don't get why the tolls are so freaking expensive for a toll road without any major bridges and that runs across flat unpopulated prairies.
> 
> The tolls are $ 18.60 for license plate tolls and $ 15.45 with a transponder. That's almost $ 0.40 per mile for the license plate tolls and $ 0.33 per mile with a transponder.
> 
> This is MUCH more expensive than other toll roads in the United States (save for bridges and tunnels). Most toll roads in the U.S. charge less than 10 cents per mile, sometimes as low as 4 or 5 cents.


UGH! Yet one of many screwed up things in the C-470, E-470, Northwest parkway saga.......
No one would ever enter at 36 and drive the entire nw parkway section via E-470 to reach I-25 south. Unless I-25 through central Denver were to shut down for some reason. I've been on it a number of times and E-470 is only good to reach DIA in my opinion or to reach I-70 on the East side if you are heading East towards Kansas... I think it's pretty desolate for a half assed beltway.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I thought that in the US centre lines were always white but I guess not


----------



## Suburbanist

DanielFigFoz said:


> I thought that in the US centre lines were always white but I guess not


This is rather strange, indeed.


----------



## myosh_tino

DanielFigFoz said:


> I thought that in the US centre lines were always *yellow* but I guess not


This "road" is located behind the MGM Grand in Las Vegas and is most likely a private road maintained by the casino. I suspect the white center line was a mistake made by whoever striped the road (casino maintenance staff or contractor... *not* anyone connected to a DOT).


----------



## Paddington

Dalton highway. :drool:


----------



## pwalker

myosh_tino said:


> This "road" is located behind the MGM Grand in Las Vegas and is most likely a private road maintained by the casino. I suspect the white center line was a mistake made by whoever striped the road (casino maintenance staff or contractor... *not* anyone connected to a DOT).


Yes, the service roads around the casinos are on private property, so they can mark them anyway they want. 

As for the Alaska post, just beautiful. A reminder there are still parts of our country that still have rugged, undeveloped highways. Certainly a challenge to drivers, but unlike Ice Road reality tv, I would only recommend in summer for most.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The new Dallas North Tollway / Sam Rayburn Tollway (SH 121) stack in Frisco.


Staque Nouveau by jczart, on Flickr


----------



## Vignole

Impressive, also IKEA's parking that is full.


----------



## jchernin

^but the roads are empty!


----------



## Evan

I'm sure if it were rush hour, those roads would paint an entirely different picture.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I doubt that, as both roads are toll roads, which tend to be less congested. As far as I know the DNT / PGBT interchange is a much bigger problem.

The looks of these interchanges are also somewhat deceptive, these Dallas interchanges appear much larger than they actually are due to the massive flyovers. Most flyovers in the Dallas area have only one lane and both the DNT and SRT have a modest six through lanes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Triangle Expressway in North Carolina:


111211-1274 Research Triangle Park by WashuOtaku, on Flickr


111211-1271 Research Triangle Park by WashuOtaku, on Flickr


111211-1266 Research Triangle Park by WashuOtaku, on Flickr


111211-1265 Research Triangle Park by WashuOtaku, on Flickr


111211-1264 Research Triangle Park by WashuOtaku, on Flickr


111211-1260 Research Triangle Park by WashuOtaku, on Flickr


111211-1259 Research Triangle Park by WashuOtaku, on Flickr


111211-1253 Research Triangle Park by WashuOtaku, on Flickr


111211-1250 Research Triangle Park by WashuOtaku, on Flickr


----------



## gigilamoroso

good shots!

is it me or there's a massive "tollification" of road projects in the US?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

gigilamoroso said:


> is it me or there's a massive "tollification" of road projects in the US?


Yes. The gas tax revenues are dwindling while the cost of maintenance and expansion of the road network continues to go up. As long as the American public is not willing to pay a significantly higher gas tax, toll roads and HOT lanes are the (only) way to go.


----------



## diablo234

Not only that but because the vehicles themselves are becoming more fuel efficient, that means the dollar amount many states recieve from the gas tax is decreasing.

Anyways I think people need to pull their heads out of their respective asses, and realize that building and maintaining critical infastructure (ie roads, sewers, power lines, mass transit, etc) isn't cheap.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've read that TXDOT requires 3 times more state tax gas revenue to provide funding for the current mobility needs. It's not about a few percent more gas tax, it's about radically increasing it, or create other revenue streams, such as an annual road tax. For instance $ 500 per year for an average passenger vehicle. 

I'm in favor of transferring all gas taxes to the state. The federal gas tax doesn't make sense anymore now that the Interstate Highway is completed and the necessary federal component has largely fallen away in the past 30 years. The roads, including Interstates, are already under the control of the states, why not the necessary funding too?


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm in favor of transferring all gas taxes to the state. The federal gas tax doesn't make sense anymore now that the Interstate Highway is completed and the necessary federal component has largely fallen away in the past 30 years. The roads, including Interstates, are already under the control of the states, why not the necessary funding too?


The federal funds are useful to get states to act together in projects that interest both of them. Moreover, the Federal Government own a dozen thousand miles of roads, like those within Nationa Parks and Reserves and military areas, and many non-Interstate roads located in BLM lands.

Federal road funds are also used to enforce laws like seatbelt, no under-21 drinking, compulsory cameras on the rear for SUVs starting from 2014 etc.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Suburbanist said:


> The federal funds are useful to get states to act together in projects that interest both of them.


I think the problem is states wait far too long to do maintenance so they can get federal funding.


----------



## brewerfan386

Radi moment:

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








111211-1250 Research Triangle Park by WashuOtaku, on Flickr

"Its SOOOOO shiny.... its Struma-tastic!" :drool:
/Radi moment


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Denver - Boulder Turnpike (US 36) turns 60 today. It was the first limited-access highway in the state of Colorado when it opened on January 19th, 1952 and also one of the first freeway-type roads in the Rocky Mountains. It was originally a toll road, but became toll-free after the bonds were paid off in 1967, much earlier than originally anticipated. The turnpike remains and important road today.


----------



## zimna8080

Evan said:


> I'm sure if it were rush hour, those roads would paint an entirely different picture.


I took that, it was a late Sunday afternoon. At rush hour it gets fairly busy, before there were 5 traffic lights to get from 121 WB to DNT south...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Another toll facility is coming to the Tidewater region. The US 17 bridge across the Intracoastal Waterway in Chesapeake will be replaced by a new, higher toll bridge with 4 lanes. The current bridge opens approximately 6,000 times a year for shipping. It will still be possible to cross the waterway toll free, via alternate routes such as I-64 and Battlefield Boulevard. The replacement will cost $ 412 million. 

http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/local_news/chesapeake/dominion-blvd-work-will-cost-412m


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The new Indian River Inlet Bridge in southern Delaware opened to traffic today. The new cable-stayed span in Highway 1 replaces an older drawbridge north of Bethany Beach.









photo by DelDOT.


----------



## Scba

Oh, NICE! I feel like they've been working on those bridges since I was a kid.

It's also the second cable-stayed bridge on Route 1 now...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Florida's Turnpike turns 55 today. On January 25th, 1957, the first 110 miles of the toll road opened between Miami and Fort Pierce. The entire toll road was completed just 7 years later. It was the first long-distance limited access highway in Florida.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The US 68 Eggner Ferry Bridge in southeastern Kentucky has collapsed due to a barge colliding with it on Lake Kentucky. No injuries or fatalities have been reported, and no cars are in the water.

Here's a pre-collission photo:

Eggner Ferry Bridge Feb 4 2007 by Tripp124, on Flickr


----------



## tradephoric

What major city (with a metro population of over 3 million people) has the most efficient surface streets? Which city has the least efficient? 

By efficiency i'm focusing mainly on travel times. If i live 20 miles from downtown and can only take surface streets to get there, what cities will have the quickest drive into downtown and which cities will have the slowest?


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Least efficient is probably New York.

Most efficient? Probably Detroit.


----------



## tradephoric

I am in agreement that Detroit has very efficient arterial roads. This video really illustrates the point of how you can quickly get from point A to point B when driving Detroit arterial roads (largely thanks to Michigan Left turns). 






This video was taken during the PM rush and averaged over 50 mph in both directions (over a 10 mile stretch). I know a wide 6-lane boulevard with high speed limits cutting through the city is the last thing someone who envisions a walkable community wants. However, as long as urban sprawl exists roads like this are a necessity.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The lack of local traffic in the Detroit city proper also plays a role I think. The road network was designed for a much larger population. Through traffic from the suburbs will mainly use the freeway system.


----------



## tradephoric

To be fair, Detroit has rather large AADT on its arterial system:

Detroit Area: 
87,300: M-59 between Van **** to Garfield (8-lane boulevard w/Michigan Left turns)
72,300: Telegraph between I-696 & 13 Mile (8-lane boulevard w/Michigan Left turns)
68,800: M-5 Between 13 Mile & Maple (8-lane boulevard w/Michigan Left turns)
68,800: Van **** between 16 Mile & 18 Mile (6-lane boulevard w/Michigan Left turns)
65,500: Woodward Ave between 13 Mile & Maple (8-lane boulevard w/Michigan Left turns)
64,000: 8 Mile Road between The Lodge & I-75 (8-lane boulevard w/Michigan Left turns)
54,000: Big Beaver Road between Livernois & John R (6-lane boulevard w/Michigan Left turns)
53,000: Rochester Road between Big Beaver & Long Lake (6-lane boulevard w/Michigan Left turns)

source: MDOT's 2010 ADT map http://www.michigan.gov/documents/detmetro_19640_7.pdf)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It appears that the ship at the US 68 bridge in Kentucky was traveling in the wrong canal. It took down one span.


----------



## ScraperDude

The news article on that bridge is incorrect anyway. It's in South Western Kentucky. It was slated to be replaced and I guess this gives KYTC a reason to speed things up.


----------



## jchernin

construction update of the presidio parkway in san francisco





































for source and complete set: http://presidioparkway.org/gallery/?album_id=44&photo_id=778#.TxXKt_dNFeA.twitter


----------



## Scba

There's a few somewhat unnecessary Michigan Lefts on the also somewhat unnecessary highway section of PA Route 272 outside of Lancaster.


----------



## Nexis

*Belt Parkway East*


DSCN1360 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1361 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1362 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1364 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1365 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1368 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1369 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1370 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1372 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1373 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1374 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1376 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1378 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1379 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1382 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1383 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1384 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1386 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1387 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN1389 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

I wish my metro had utilized Michigan Lefts along with signal spacing. Here in Florida they have a need to add a signal for every little complex or shopping center. We have lengthy traffic signals, I know of one that can be as long as 8 minutes long at times, I know quite a few during rush hour are 5 minutes long. It's frustrating, you actually won't make it to the next light if you do the speed limit sometimes, you have to speed or you will sit another 5 minutes. Sometimes it doesn't matter, you get stuck regardless.


----------



## tradephoric

^^ I found this video that you posted on youtube and it's a great example of what you're describing. You get the start of green at Sunset Point Road (50 seconds into the video) just to come to a lengthy red light at 10th street (1min 25sec - 2min):





I-275westcoastfl, do you know how fast this video was sped up? I was curious how long the cycle length the light at 10th street was running.


----------



## Paddington

tradephoric said:


> I am in agreement that Detroit has very efficient arterial roads. This video really illustrates the point of how you can quickly get from point A to point B when driving Detroit arterial roads (largely thanks to Michigan Left turns).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video was taken during the PM rush and averaged over 50 mph in both directions (over a 10 mile stretch). I know a wide 6-lane boulevard with high speed limits cutting through the city is the last thing someone who envisions a walkable community wants. However, as long as urban sprawl exists roads like this are a necessity.


I use these roads everyday. I find Michigan left turns to be more of a gimmick than anything else. They're also a huge waste of physical space as all that extra land has to be acquired for the medians.


----------



## xzmattzx

ChrisZwolle said:


> The new Indian River Inlet Bridge in southern Delaware opened to traffic today. The new cable-stayed span in Highway 1 replaces an older drawbridge north of Bethany Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by DelDOT.


Your description seems a little vague, so allow me to elaborate for anyone wanting to know more. The new cable-stayed bridge is replacing an older bridge that was right next to the new one. The new bridge only has a couple lanes open for now, and should be completely ready in time for beach season.


----------



## tradephoric

Another advantage of Michigan lefts is they can reduce the cycle length that a signal needs to run which can help with coordination:

Here's an example of a typical intersection along a major arterial road in Tampa (County Road 611 & 580):








62 seconds = EB/WB Thru 7 sec walk + [190ft / (3.5 ft / sec)] 
62 seconds = NB/SB Thru 7 sec walk + [190ft / (3.5 ft / sec)] 
20 seconds = EB/WB Lefts
20 seconds = NB/SB Lefts
_*164 seconds = *_Total required Cycle Length

Here's an example of a typical intersection along a major arterial road in SE Michigan (M-5 & Middlebelt):








21 seconds = EB/WB Thru 7 sec walk + [73ft / (3.5 ft / sec)] 
21 seconds = NB/SB Thru 7 sec walk + [73ft / (3.5 ft / sec)] 
_*42 seconds = *_Total required Cycle Length

Obviously coordination is dependent on how closely signals are spaced but the more flexibility you have the better. A cycle length of 160 leads to very bad dual coordination when driving a 50 MPH arterial where major intersections are spaced 1-mile apart. Below is a comparison of the number of long pedestrian crossing lengths in Oakland County, MI (Michigan Lefts present along major arterials) vs. Orange County, FL (conventional intersections with dual left turn lanes).

Oakland County, MI (ped crossings greater then 140 ft):









Orange County, FL (ped crossings greater then 140 ft):











> I use these roads everyday. I find Michigan left turns to be more of a gimmick than anything else. They're also a huge waste of physical space as all that extra land has to be acquired for the medians.


Michigan Left turns work well to improve safety, increase capacity, and improve coordination over a typical intersection design with left turn phases.


----------



## diablo234

I think Jughandles such as the ones found in New Jersey and Pennsylvania actually work just as well without taking as much excess land (aside from around the intersections). The only problem with this setup is that there need to be signs indicating that all turns need to be made from the right lane, otherwise motorists will get confused.


----------



## tradephoric

For those who have no idea what a Michigan Left turn is, here's a good aerial view of one. All left turns are prohibited at the main intersection and must be made at crossovers about 600 feet down the road:


----------



## Paddington

diablo234 said:


> I think Jughandles such as the ones found in New Jersey and Pennsylvania actually work just as well without taking as much excess land (aside from around the intersections). The only problem with this setup is that there need to be signs indicating that all turns need to be made from the right lane, otherwise motorists will get confused.


That just seems God awful. I prefer the Michigan Turn to that.


----------



## tradephoric

I favor intersection designs that eliminate left turn phases at the main intersection. I don't mind jughandles but they often don't eliminate left turn phases at the intersection completely. Often you will see a jughandle be used for just one leg of the intersection with other legs having traditional left turns with left turn phases present.

Jersey lays claim to the jughandle but there are quite a few states that use them (not common in Western USA, one in Vegas and a few in Portland, Oregon):









Here's a link to download the Google KML file of jughandles in America (not very complete.. there are countless Jughandles in New Jersey but was really trying to see how many DIFFERENT states used them):
http://www.mediafire.com/?6lgie1y6deg1dzu


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

tradephoric said:


> ^^ I found this video that you posted on youtube and it's a great example of what you're describing. You get the start of green at Sunset Point Road (50 seconds into the video) just to come to a lengthy red light at 10th street (1min 25sec - 2min):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I-275westcoastfl, do you know how fast this video was sped up? I was curious how long the cycle length the light at 10th street was running.


Thats actually my video lol.. Its 2x speed but this video was made on a Sunday evening when traffic is light and light cycles aren't too long. I'll have to get a video on some of the major artery roads at rush hour, not too fun.




tradephoric said:


> Another advantage of Michigan lefts is they can reduce the cycle length that a signal needs to run which can help with coordination:
> 
> Here's an example of a typical intersection along a major arterial road in Tampa (County Road 611 & 580):
> 
> 62 seconds = EB/WB Thru 7 sec walk + [190ft / (3.5 ft / sec)]
> 62 seconds = NB/SB Thru 7 sec walk + [190ft / (3.5 ft / sec)]
> 20 seconds = EB/WB Lefts
> 20 seconds = NB/SB Lefts
> _*164 seconds = *_Total required Cycle Length
> 
> Here's an example of a typical intersection along a major arterial road in SE Michigan (M-5 & Middlebelt):
> 
> 21 seconds = EB/WB Thru 7 sec walk + [73ft / (3.5 ft / sec)]
> 21 seconds = NB/SB Thru 7 sec walk + [73ft / (3.5 ft / sec)]
> _*42 seconds = *_Total required Cycle Length
> 
> Obviously coordination is dependent on how closely signals are spaced but the more flexibility you have the better. A cycle length of 160 leads to very bad dual coordination when driving a 50 MPH arterial where major intersections are spaced 1-mile apart. Below is a comparison of the number of long pedestrian crossing lengths in Oakland County, MI (Michigan Lefts present along major arterials) vs. Orange County, FL (conventional intersections with dual left turn lanes).
> 
> Oakland County, MI (ped crossings greater then 140 ft):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange County, FL (ped crossings greater then 140 ft):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan Left turns work well to improve safety, increase capacity, and improve coordination over a typical intersection design with left turn phases.


Nice comparisons!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

US 75 in McKinney, Texas gets widened. It's (currently) the northernmost major suburb of Dallas, being 30 miles north of downtown. The widening is of course Texas style, from 4 mainline and 4 frontage to 8 mainline and 6 frontage lanes.

*U.S. 75 Expansion Project Kicks Off*

Four-year project will add capacity to four-lane highway

McKINNEY – Preparations have begun to reconstruct U.S. 75 (Central Expressway) between Spur 399 (SH 121) and U.S. 380. Orange flags and cones marking utilities to be relocated along the frontage roads signal the start of the four-year project to rebuild Central Expressway. The Contractor, W.W. Webber, LLC, is expected to occupy the corridor today.

The $106 million project will add two lanes in each direction on the mainlanes and one in each direction on the frontage roads giving the highway a total of eight mainlanes and six frontage road lanes. This will add needed capacity in anticipation of staying ahead of the explosive growth in population in Collin County. Listed as one of the fastest growing counties in the nation, Collin County grew by more than 61% between 2000 and 2009.

"Frisco and McKinney are two of the fastest growing cities in the nation and the challenge to meet transportation needs has never been greater," said Barry Heard, P.E., Collin County Interim Area Engineer.

During construction, motorists can expect various mainlane closures during weekdays and some weekends. Several bridges on the project will be demolished and rebuilt. This will necessitate closing mainlanes of traffic and diverting traffic onto frontage roads past the bridge work to the next highway entrance. Every consideration will be given to maintaining traffic flow and to the safety of the traveling public.

This is one of five projects either underway, nearing completion or just starting up on the Central Expressway corridor through McKinney from SH 121 to Melissa Road. This project is expected to be substantially complete in the summer of 2015.​
http://www.dot.state.tx.us/news/local_news/dallas_news/011-2012.htm


----------



## Nexis




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe Penn's woods knows what this is.

A four-lane highway dead-ends in the woods of King of Prussia, PA, a suburb of Philadelphia.


----------



## nerdly_dood

ChrisZwolle said:


> Maybe Penn's woods knows what this is.
> 
> A four-lane highway dead-ends in the woods of King of Prussia, PA, a suburb of Philadelphia.


Looks like it was intended to go and intersect with that railroad. :nuts:


----------



## tradephoric

> I'll have to get a video on some of the major artery roads at rush hour, not too fun.


Hey I-275westcoastfl, 

Is there any chance you could drive a major 6-8 lane boulevard that's roughly 10 miles long in both directions during the PM rush? I was thinking a prime candidate would be US 19 from Curlew Rd to Darlington Rd and then back again. It'd make a great comparison to the Telegraph video.... they are both 10 miles long, they are both 6 to 8 lane boulevards, and they both have AADT of over 70,000.

It might be an impossible request but i'd love to see what that drive is like when the signals are running a long cycle length during the PM dial yet where you aren't completely stuck in gridlock traffic. The Telegraph video really focuses on the coordination benefits of Michigan Left turns and it would be hard to make any comparisons when US19 is in gridlock. Basically if you're lucky enough to be driving this stretch of road during the PM rush on a very light traffic day, will it still take you 20 minutes just due to the number of traffic lights you get stuck at.


----------



## Scba

Wiki says 

"In the 1960s plans were made to construct the Schuylkill Parkway between US Route 422 at the edge of Valley Forge Park and Bridgeport, along the Schuylkill River, to carry PA 23. Construction was started on the Bridgeport end in 1972, but stopped when PennDOT ran out of funds. Recently (c. 2006), traffic studies were funded along the current 23 alignment in Upper Merion Township to see if this bypass should be completed.[5]"


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

tradephoric said:


> Hey I-275westcoastfl,
> 
> Is there any chance you could drive a major 6-8 lane boulevard that's roughly 10 miles long in both directions during the PM rush? I was thinking a prime candidate would be US 19 from Curlew Rd to Darlington Rd and then back again. It'd make a great comparison to the Telegraph video.... they are both 10 miles long, they are both 6 to 8 lane boulevards, and they both have AADT of over 70,000.
> 
> It might be an impossible request but i'd love to see what that drive is like when the signals are running a long cycle length during the PM dial yet where you aren't completely stuck in gridlock traffic. The Telegraph video really focuses on the coordination benefits of Michigan Left turns and it would be hard to make any comparisons when US19 is in gridlock. Basically if you're lucky enough to be driving this stretch of road during the PM rush on a very light traffic day, will it still take you 20 minutes just due to the number of traffic lights you get stuck at.


Yeah I could probably do that at some point.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Scba said:


> Wiki says
> 
> "In the 1960s plans were made to construct the Schuylkill Parkway between US Route 422 at the edge of Valley Forge Park and Bridgeport, along the Schuylkill River, to carry PA 23. Construction was started on the Bridgeport end in 1972, but stopped when PennDOT ran out of funds. Recently (c. 2006), traffic studies were funded along the current 23 alignment in Upper Merion Township to see if this bypass should be completed.[5]"


Interesting, thanks. 

In the same area; you have to take a weird route to get from I-276 to US 422:


----------



## diablo234




----------



## sonysnob

US-101, the Hollywood Freeway:



























All pics my own.

More pics, and larger versions of the above pics available here:
http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/US/101/


----------



## hadeer992

*Dallas 75*

Short trip on US-75 in Dallas TX


----------



## hadeer992

*Dallas US 75*

Short trip on US-75 in Dallas TX


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting old ramp at US 101.

It's Barham Boulevard by the way.

The Hollywood Freeway is the most expensive traffic jam in the United States at $ 278 million of financial loss each year (one way!).


----------



## sonysnob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting old ramp at US 101.
> 
> It's Barham Boulevard by the way.
> 
> The Hollywood Freeway is the most expensive traffic jam in the United States at $ 278 million of financial loss each year (one way!).


Is that the cost of congestion I take it?


----------



## Pz0

US highways looks great,but i think in a bigger cities they still need to work on traffic congestions.


----------



## Tommy Boy

I think that USA thread of "non interste highway" should have a thread of every state as europe countries has. California has one Texas, Maine and so on.


----------



## ttownfeen

That might be overkill. If a change had to be made, I would suggest closing the two existing threads and creating threads for controlled-access highways and non-controlled access highways and roads.


----------



## tradephoric

> If a change had to be made, I would suggest closing the two existing threads and creating threads for controlled-access highways and non-controlled access highways and roads.


I strongly agree that threads should be separated by controlled access vs. non-controlled access and then each main thread can be subdivided further. This current thread seems much too general (posts of cow paths and posts of 12-lane freeways can be right next to each other).


----------



## Professor L Gee

I kinda like it how it is... separated by system instead of by type of road.


----------



## tradephoric

> I kinda like it how it is... separated by system instead of by type of road.


My question to you is why wouldn't you want controlled access freeways lumped into the Interstate Highways thread? If your answer is because there are different design standards for each and they are separate enough to warrant their own thread I'd be in agreement with you.

I'd use the same argument for why the Non-interstate thread should be separated by access-controlled highways and non-access controlled highways and roads. A free-flowing 8-lane highway is a much different animal then a 4-lane boulevard that has signalized intersections and drives every 200 feet along it.


----------



## Suburbanist

I agree. 

US road threads should be divided in access controlled and non-access on trolled threads.

It makes no sense to discuss I-95 FL in one threa and Florida Turnpike Extension in other for instance


----------



## brewerfan386

^^
Very GOOD idea! Do it Chris!:yes:


----------



## xrtn2

Suburbanist said:


> I agree.
> 
> US road threads should be divided in access controlled and non-access on trolled threads.
> 
> It makes no sense to discuss I-95 FL in one threa and Florida Turnpike Extension in other for instance


I dont agree with you.


----------



## mgk920

I also like things the way that they are, especially since non-interstates can often switch between two-lanes on the surface and full freeway many times over their length.

Mike


----------



## Professor L Gee

tradephoric said:


> My question to you is why wouldn't you want controlled access freeways lumped into the Interstate Highways thread? If your answer is because there are different design standards for each and they are separate enough to warrant their own thread I'd be in agreement with you.
> 
> I'd use the same argument for why the Non-interstate thread should be separated by access-controlled highways and non-access controlled highways and roads. A free-flowing 8-lane highway is a much different animal then a 4-lane boulevard that has signalized intersections and drives every 200 feet along it.


On the other hand, within the Interstate system, an urban thoroughfare with express and local lanes is a much different animal than a lonely I-10 through the desert.



mgk920 said:


> I also like things the way that they are, especially since non-interstates can often switch between two-lanes on the surface and full freeway many times over their length.
> 
> Mike


That's one other reason why.


----------



## jchernin

mgk920 said:


> I also like things the way that they are, especially since non-interstates can often switch between two-lanes on the surface and full freeway many times over their length.
> 
> Mike


exactly. i agree!


----------



## ttownfeen

Well, then post the pictures of the freeway parts of these highways in the freeway thread and the non-freeway parts in the non-freeway thread. It's not as though we're not used to looking through two threads already. :|


----------



## Paddington

Epic video. 1984 Embarcadero Freeway (now defunct) in San Francisco:















:cheers:


----------



## diablo234

Paddington said:


> Epic video. 1984 Embarcadero Freeway (now defunct) in San Francisco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Looking at that last picture, makes me glad to see that freeway being removed, as it totally blocks off San Francisco's waterfront from the rest of the city. hno:


----------



## Paddington

I'm sure it opened up some scenic views for people in the city, but there's no good way to get from SFO to the Northern suburbs.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Embarcadero didn't provide good access to the north either, it was more like an oversized exit around downtown San Francisco.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

I'm pretty sure it was supposed to connect with the Golden Gate but it was stopped at downtown.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm wondering if US 101 ran across it. Nowadays US 101 exits further south from the freeway.


----------



## hammersklavier

ChrisZwolle said:


> Maybe Penn's woods knows what this is.
> 
> A four-lane highway dead-ends in the woods of King of Prussia, PA, a suburb of Philadelphia.


Canceled highway. Here's some more info.

http://www.phillyroads.com/roads/PA-23/


----------



## jchernin

Tommy Boy said:


> I meant on the bridge with the median barrier or middle barrier. Nothing else





mgk920 said:


> Many of the lanes on the bridge are reversible.
> 
> Mike


Next year (supposedly) they are installing movable concrete barriers for the Golden Gate similar to what is used on the Coronado Bridge in San Diego. http://goldengatebridge.org/projects/MMBstatusJuly2010.php



ChrisZwolle said:


> It's possible, but depending on destination and origin it's a 12 - 20 mile detour and I-80 is not devoid of congestion either. Plus you have to pay more tolls (2 times instead of 1 time on a return trip).


Exactly. Not to mention I-80 between the Bay Bridge and the Richmond Bridges is THE MOST CONGESTED FREEWAY in the entire Bay Area. "Interstate 80 is a major urban freeway in the San Francisco Bay Area (seen here in Berkeley, California as the Eastshore Freeway). This section of freeway is among the busiest in the region, carrying a peak average of roughly 300,000 cars per day." (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstate_80#California)









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstate_80#California

Edit: Sorry to spam the Non-Interstate thread with a Interstate pic


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most of the area has two parallel freeways. Like the I-580 and I-880 in Oakland and I-680 and I-880 down to San Jose. However, there is no such thing north of Oakland where all traffic funnels into I-80. I believe it was once planned to extend State Route 13 through the city of Berkeley. Now the entire region is dependent on this single link. 

300,000 vehicles on 10 lanes is way too much. You preferably need 14 lanes for that. There are now three freeways funneling into one at the MacArthur Maze.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Xusein said:


> They are used a lot but I don't believe many use them as "bypasses" of NYC. Unfortunately I don't think there ever will be a bridge between CT and LI, too expensive and NIMBY land.


Which is a shame, its annoying having to drive all the way back to NYC to go north, not to mention adding towards traffic congestion. Another thing is if you want to connect to an expressway then the furthest east connects are where the largest gaps are between LI and CT. The two viable options would both have to connect near Bridgeport or New Haven so finding land and a connection there would be difficult too. They should have built a connection a long time ago, damn NIMBY's. :bash:


----------



## jchernin

ChrisZwolle said:


> Most of the area has two parallel freeways. Like the I-580 and I-880 in Oakland and I-680 and I-880 down to San Jose. However, there is no such thing north of Oakland where all traffic funnels into I-80. I believe it was once planned to extend State Route 13 through the city of Berkeley. Now the entire region is dependent on this single link.
> 
> 300,000 vehicles on 10 lanes is way too much. You preferably need 14 lanes for that. There are now three freeways funneling into one at the MacArthur Maze.


14 lanes? Good luck selling that to the residents of Berkeley :lol:
There are no long term plans for improvements to the corridor other than ramp metering, which has been difficult to implement due to resistance from the cities.

Had CA 13 connected to the 580/80 interchange, they could have resigned 13 as 580 and it would have served as a bypass of The Maze and downtown Oakland. Oh well. :bash:


----------



## Davodavo

In reply to post #1541:

Is that the usual thing in your country?

Such heavy traffic would apear on the news if it happened in my country :lol:

I can see why there's no environmental awareness whatsoever in America.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Davodavo said:


> In reply to post #1541:
> 
> Is that the usual thing in your country?
> 
> Such heavy traffic would apear on the news if it happened in my country :lol:
> 
> I can see why there's no environmental awareness whatsoever in America.


You see similar scenes in every major city in the US.


----------



## Paddington

Davodavo said:


> In reply to post #1541:
> 
> Is that the usual thing in your country?
> 
> Such heavy traffic would apear on the news if it happened in my country :lol:
> 
> I can see why there's no environmental awareness whatsoever in America.


Cool story, bro. Nobody gives a rat's ass, BTW.


----------



## diablo234

Davodavo said:


> In reply to post #1541:
> 
> Is that the usual thing in your country?
> 
> Such heavy traffic would apear on the news if it happened in my country :lol:
> 
> I can see why there's no environmental awareness whatsoever in America.


Yes, because huge traffic jams never happen anywhere else in the world. :|


----------



## Evan

diablo234 said:


> Yes, because huge traffic jams never happen anywhere else in the world. :|


:lol: Preach it, brother! China had one that lasted, what, 9 freaking days or something like that.


----------



## dl3000

Davodavo said:


> In reply to post #1541:
> 
> Is that the usual thing in your country?
> 
> Such heavy traffic would apear on the news if it happened in my country :lol:
> 
> I can see why there's no environmental awareness whatsoever in America.


Isn't it ironic that that photo was taken in Berkeley, one of if not THE most environmentally aware city in America.


Unrelated to that, much of the traffic on that parallel freeway is actually southbound (80 West/580 East) because the road splits 3 ways without much notice AND there is a relatively busy onramp from Emeryville about a half mile before the split. All the cars changing lanes to the right to go to San Francisco coupled with oncoming cars changing lanes to left for Oakland make for some consistently bad traffic. The East Los Angeles interchange to me is more manageable than this cluster.


----------



## diablo234

Evan said:


> :lol: Preach it, brother! China had one that lasted, what, 9 freaking days or something like that.


Then you have cities like Sao Paulo where it's not uncommon to take more than two hours to drive two city blocks, and where the wealthy tend to commute to work via helicopter. :yes:


----------



## Ders453




----------



## diablo234




----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 27 Chattanooga*

Some aerial shots of US 27 (secret I-124) in Chattanooga.














































Photos by TDOT


----------



## ttownfeen

Since it's officially an interstate, this is in the wrong thread, technically. :troll:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

https://apps.dot.state.nc.us/pio/releases/details.aspx?r=6114

The North Carolina Turnpike Authority received a record of decision for the construction of the Garden Parkway, a new toll bypass from Gastonia to Charlotte. Construction is expected to begin next year. It's the second toll project in the Charlotte metropolitan area, after the US 74 bypass on the east side of town near Monroe.


----------



## Suburbanist

Semi on-topic question: why are USPS trucks RHD? I read some anecdotes but can't believe it is just to reduce accidents of hurried postmen.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Probably to give easier access to houses and mailboxes, so you don't have to step out in traffic all the time.


----------



## mgk920

ChrisZwolle said:


> Probably to give easier access to houses and mailboxes, so you don't have to step out in traffic all the time.


Yea, it's so that the drivers can exit their vehicles straight onto the sidewalk. Actually, the UPS trucks around here are left-hand-drive, but they are easy to get in and out of using the passenger side anyways.

OTOH, those familiar little USPS mail trucks are all right-hand-drive for easy access to roadside mailboxes and easy and safe exit at other delivery locations.

There is no law that says that cars must be left-hand-drive in the USA, it is only customary and you can order a new car with RHD here if you need one.

Mike


----------



## Nexis

My Bus leaving NYC and then along the Helix...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This may be the tiniest toll tunnel in the United States.

Addison Airport Tunnel near Dallas, Texas.


----------



## g.spinoza

How much is the charge?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

$ 0.53 with a TollTag and $ 0.80 with ZipCash


----------



## rantanamo

I've never taken it, but its going through the middle of a long, skinny airport in North Dallas. Just knowing that area a little, its probably cheaper to just go through it these days. Every street around there for 2 or 3 miles runs into that airport and traffic can be pretty crowded during rush hour. Not to mention if you're going around any mistakenly went north, its a bit of a maze of airport facilities and large industrial buildings. Otherwise, its matter of simply taking the right exit to avoid it. But if you're in the area, you almost have to take it.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> This may be the tiniest toll tunnel in the United States.
> 
> Addison Airport Tunnel near Dallas, Texas.


And maybe is the tiniest in the whole world :lol: (BTW, I almost had a heart attack when I saw the name. Addison...)

On other hand, I've "Street-Viewed" the George Bush Turnpike, which runs a bit further North of that tunnel, and is in very far better condition than I expected (Or at least it was in 2008). Now I believe is not named after THAT Bush, but after his father.


----------



## tradephoric

Anyone know how to get surface street traffic to show up on Google Earth like you can in Google Maps?

Google Maps (shows both freeway and surface street traffic):









Google Earth (shows just freeway traffic when traffic layer turned on):


----------



## tradephoric

By the way, using yellow for medium traffic is a bit confusing since yellow is the normal road center line color in Google Maps. Not all roads are collecting traffic data and it becomes difficult to distinguish between roads that have medium traffic vs. roads that have no traffic data at all.​


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Likelike Highway by RebeccaRodgers, on Flickr


----------



## architect77

Interesting traffic signal gantry in Jacksonville, NC near Camp Legeune:


----------



## Blackraven

mgk920 said:


> There is no law that says that cars must be left-hand-drive in the USA, it is only customary and you can order a new car with RHD here if you need one.
> 
> Mike


I know this is a late reply.....but this poster has a good point.

In fact, there was one guy from New Jersey who imported a JDM Accord Wagon (right hand drive):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEIotzkUky8


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Blackraven said:


> I know this is a late reply.....but this poster has a good point.
> 
> In fact, there was one guy from New Jersey who imported a JDM Accord Wagon (right hand drive):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEIotzkUky8


Man I want to import a 2nd gen Mazda6 Wagon here!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Epic:


----------



## Xpressway

^^ Epic.

Money can buy a beautiful highway in a beautiful place. 

I just can't seem to get enough of texan highways.


----------



## Xpressway

desertpunk said:


> *A 44 Acre Park Over The 101 In Los Angeles?*


I'd build another highway over the 101 instead of a park :lol:, the congestion in that highway is extreme.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

101 is the most expensive traffic jam in the United States.


----------



## Xpressway

ChrisZwolle said:


> 101 is the most expensive traffic jam in the United States.


Its not only amazing by how big the traffic jam is, but also how long it lasts... i estimate that highway is congested 20 hours a day.


----------



## jchernin

Doyle Drive (US 101) in SF was demolished last weekend, giving way to a temporary bypass until the second phase of the Presidio Parkway is complete:
































































http://presidioparkway.org/gallery/


----------



## mgk920

*New section of non-interstate freeway open*

The Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge over the Trinity River, a westward extension of the Woodall Rodgers Freeway (TX 366) in central Dallas, TX is now open.

http://maps.google.com/?ll=32.781141,-96.819248&spn=0.020746,0.027595&t=k&z=15

Also:

http://maps.google.com/?ll=32.78143,-96.814528&spn=0.041493,0.055189&t=m&z=14

:dance:

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's been open for 50 days now


----------



## Tommy Boy

Is there any new photos of the Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge over the Trinity River?


----------



## Nexis

*Drove over a bunch of highways today...
*
*US 1/9 Pulaski Skyway Southbound
*
*1.
*
DSCN4829 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*2.
*
DSCN4830 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*3.
*
DSCN4831 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*4.
*
DSCN4832 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*5.
*
DSCN4834 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*6.
*
DSCN4835 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*7.
*
DSCN4836 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*8.
*
DSCN4837 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*9. Newark Skyline 
*

DSCN4838 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*10.
*
DSCN4839 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

*NJ 24 Westbound
*
*1.
*
DSCN4845 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*2.
*
DSCN4846 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*3.
*
DSCN4847 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*4.
*
DSCN4848 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*5. Morris & Essex Network - Carries over 75,000 daily
*


DSCN4849 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*6.
*
DSCN4851 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*7.
*
DSCN4852 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*8.
*
DSCN4853 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*9.
*
DSCN4854 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*10.
*
DSCN4855 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*11.
*
DSCN4856 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*12.
*
DSCN4857 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*13.
*
DSCN4858 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*14.
*
DSCN4860 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*15.
*
DSCN4861 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*16.
*
DSCN4862 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*17.
*
DSCN4863 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*18.
*
DSCN4864 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*19
*
DSCN4865 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Tommy Boy

VERY NICE PICTURES JUST WOW. BEAUTIFUL. BEST COUNTRY TO DRIVE IN IS IN THE U.S.


----------



## gigilamoroso

no it isn't : roads with potholes, poor pavement, decaying bridges ; and the drivers : one of the worst countries for highway fatalities amid western countries : lax enforcement, poor driving skills, speeding and tailgating, no turn signal usage, no seatbelt use at the rear seats, no helmet laws in retarded states, sobriety check points forbidden in many states, drunk driving widespread, and so on, leads to approximately 40 000 deaths each year. This is America. And : nobody cares.


----------



## Tommy Boy

gigilamoroso said:


> no it isn't : roads with potholes, poor pavement, decaying bridges ; and the drivers : one of the worst countries for highway fatalities amid western countries : lax enforcement, poor driving skills, speeding and tailgating, no turn signal usage, no seatbelt use at the rear seats, no helmet laws in retarded states, sobriety check points forbidden in many states, drunk driving widespread, and so on, leads to approximately 40 000 deaths each year. This is America. And : nobody cares.



You don't know what you are talking about I am from crazy socialist europe, sweden to be more accurate and thats sound you are talking about europe rather then the U.S so don't come and talk about poor roads etc etc because I am in the U.S every year.

Go to europe then you will see S.H.I.T. If you live in europe you know what I am talking about


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

gigilamoroso said:


> no it isn't : roads with potholes, poor pavement, decaying bridges ; and the drivers : one of the worst countries for highway fatalities amid western countries : lax enforcement, poor driving skills, speeding and tailgating, no turn signal usage, no seatbelt use at the rear seats, no helmet laws in retarded states, sobriety check points forbidden in many states, drunk driving widespread, and so on, leads to approximately 40 000 deaths each year. This is America. And : nobody cares.


At least half of what you said applies to Europe, America is nowhere near perfect and its infrastructure should be better. You can't sit here and tell me its not impressive especially with how many roads we have that were built with incredible engineering.


----------



## Tommy Boy

I-275westcoastfl said:


> At least half of what you said applies to Europe, America is nowhere near perfect and its infrastructure should be better. You can't sit here and tell me its not impressive especially with how many roads we have that were built with incredible engineering.


AGREE. 

AND BUILD MORE INFRASTRUCTURE. THATS THE WAY OUT OF DEPRESSION:banana:


----------



## Paddington

Road quality in the U.S. is on average worse than Western Europe. Part of it is the extreme continental climate in much of the U.S. That's why the sunbelt tends to have smoother roads. But some cold states like Ohio get it right, while some are hopeless like Michigan. But even in places like Michigan, the scale of the road infrastructure exceeds what you see in most of Western Europe. The roads in the U.S., even if they're a little rough on the ground, are just more "interesting" for the purposes of our discussions here. 

And yeah, you're right, there's more traffic fatalities and more drunk driving here. But the country is setup a lot differently, and driving is more of a need than it is compact, densely populated western Europe.


----------



## Suburbanist

Highway fatality rates are not higher in US than in Europe, measures as deaths per 1 billion mile-vehicle. 

The different is almost entirely attributed to higher city traffic fatality rate in US.


----------



## Tommy Boy

We need to build more infrastructure in the U.S. than it already does. 
U.S. HSR is one of those things that I think is very necessary and beneficial for the country.

But also we need a substantial upgrading of roads in the U.S. They are usually very high standard but still need to be raised for the future. We also need to build more roads mainly highways and one thing that they have started making more and more in the U.S. which I think is brilliant is that the deck over so that the highway is underground. Specially in big cities, like Boston but also now in California. 

I have many relatives around the U.S and I LOVE I ADORE to drive their highways and roads, but L.A is a mess they NEED to build away queues. Thats the only way and CA HSR is a useful project that California needs but the mainly should build more roads and do it more underground in tunnels. California is growing so they need to start with this yesterday


----------



## geogregor

Paddington said:


> But some cold states like Ohio get it right, while some are hopeless like Michigan. But even in places like Michigan, the scale of the road infrastructure exceeds what you see in most of Western Europe.


Hmm I drove a lot in Michigan last September and found its road mostly fine. Definitely better than in most of the Northeast.

In general US roads are much better and nicer to drive in rural areas than in big metropolis which can't keep up with growth of their populations (Texas might be a bit of an exception due to huge program of road improvements in places like Dallas metroplex or Houston).


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

geogregor said:


> Hmm I drove a lot in Michigan last September and found its road mostly fine. Definitely better than in most of the Northeast.
> 
> In general US roads are much better and nicer to drive in rural areas than in big metropolis which can't keep up with growth of their populations (Texas might be a bit of an exception due to huge program of road improvements in places like Dallas metroplex or Houston).


What part of Michigan? I've been to the Northeast and Michigan and found Michigan to be much worse overall. In fact I had a tire fail from the awful roads up there, ironically I saw tires along the highway most of the way through Michigan. The Northeast especially NY/NJ maybe bumpy but they usually try to fill the potholes especially on roads with highway speeds.


----------



## ADCS

gigilamoroso said:


> no it isn't : roads with potholes, poor pavement, decaying bridges ; and the drivers : one of the worst countries for highway fatalities amid western countries : lax enforcement, poor driving skills, speeding and tailgating, no turn signal usage, no seatbelt use at the rear seats, no helmet laws in retarded states, sobriety check points forbidden in many states, drunk driving widespread, and so on, leads to approximately 40 000 deaths each year. This is America. And : nobody cares.


Lax enforcement is simply not the case. Unlike most countries, you can't bribe cops out of speeding tickets in the US. And what's so bad about sobriety checkpoints being forbidden? Seems kind of oppressive when the state presumes you suspicious instead of waiting for suspicious behavior.


----------



## Suburbanist

I compare sobriety checks with random medical exams airline pilots are subject to.


----------



## geogregor

I-275westcoastfl said:


> What part of Michigan? I've been to the Northeast and Michigan and found Michigan to be much worse overall. In fact I had a tire fail from the awful roads up there, ironically I saw tires along the highway most of the way through Michigan. The Northeast especially NY/NJ maybe bumpy but they usually try to fill the potholes especially on roads with highway speeds.


I did most of the Michigan.
Drove a lot in the Upper Peninsula, in my opinion they had great roads out there, especially considering the climate. On the mainland Michigan I did both East and West coast and had no issues with the surfaces, crossed the middle and it was fine too. Basically the closer I got to Detroit the worse roads got. But still not too bad comparing to NY, NJ, MA, IL or PA. 

In general I got quite good impression of Michigan. Not as good as the smooth roads of the sunbelt but still better than many other states and better than I expected before going there. 

Ok, if we are in the thread about the non-interstate roads, let me post some shots of the Chesapeake Bridge-Tunnel, in other words US13

From the distance









I'm crossing from north to south




































Tunnels only have 2x1 profile




































Next tunnel









There is parking on one of the artificial islands.



































By the way I found roads around Norfolk and Virginia Beach much worse than those in Michigan. Some of them were plain awful.


----------



## Suburbanist

Question: any chance of them twinning the Chesapeake Bay tunnels?


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Probably not since the traffic congestion is not high enough for it to make sense to twin the tunnels.


----------



## Paddington

In Southeast Michigan, the roads are like crap. They always seem to be doing construction, but never getting anywhere. I went to Grand Rapids in Southwestern Michigan once, and the roads outside the Detroit area were slightly better, but still piss poor by the standards of a developed country. I've never cared to venture to any other part of the state.


----------



## hoosier

Suburbanist said:


> Question: any chance of them twinning the Chesapeake Bay tunnels?


Why don't we turn every two lane country road into a ten lane mega freeway while we're at it!!

Lets build roads for the hell of it!! Who cares about need!


----------



## Suburbanist

hoosier said:


> Why don't we turn every two lane country road into a ten lane mega freeway while we're at it!!
> 
> Lets build roads for the hell of it!! Who cares about need!


For sake, the Chesapeake Bay is not a wilderness far away from the World. 

How much is AADT on the crossing?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

About 9,000 vehicles use the CBBT on average.


----------



## ElviS77

Suburbanist said:


> Highway fatality rates are not higher in US than in Europe, measures as deaths per 1 billion mile-vehicle.
> 
> The different is almost entirely attributed to higher city traffic fatality rate in US.


Well, Wikipedia suggests otherwise:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-related_death_rate

Even when looking at deaths per billion vehicle-kms, Western European roads are safer than US roads: US: 8.5, UK: 5,7, Germany: 7.2, Sweden: 5.1, France 7.7, Norway 6.1.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Texas officials want to extend the SH 130 designation from Seguin to San Antonio, running it concurrent with I-10 and I-410.

I don't think this makes much sense. It appears to be an effort to promote the new SH 130 toll road extension from Austin to Seguin, so through traffic from Laredo towards Dallas can follow SH 130 all the way.


----------



## geogregor

Some Kentucky roads.
As I already explained in the interstate highways thread they might look a bit boring, with a lot of shots of signage, but I took them with Polish forumers in mind, to show them typical US roads.


----------



## zaphod

> I don't think this makes much sense. It appears to be an effort to promote the new SH 130 toll road extension from Austin to Seguin, so through traffic from Laredo towards Dallas can follow SH 130 all the way.


Yeah, sounds silly to me. I think there's already some information overload on the signs for drivers around 410/10 East/35 because of that triangle shaped junction near the Army Hospital.

People should just look at maps or use GPS devices for crying out loud.


----------



## geogregor

After Kentucky time for West Virginia
First, this intriguing pedestrian ramp in Charleston.













































Let's go east!









Taking 16 south.


----------



## geogregor

New River Gorge Bridge









US Hwy 19, 267m above the river



























Roads leading under the bridge.


----------



## geogregor

US Hwy19 heading north



























I like speed limits activated only when works are really happening









I was driving on Saturday afternoon and it was really empty and fun to drive road.


----------



## mgk920

geogregor said:


> New River Gorge Bridge


This is nearly the exact view of that bridge that appears on the West Virginia 'State Quarter'.

Go to:
http://www.usmint.gov/about_the_mint/coinLibrary/#50state
and then scroll down to the last one listed in 2005 for the coin's design.

Mike


----------



## sebi23ro

I miss driving those US roads especially on weekends when is just you and the open road but during rush hours is a pain in the neck like everywhere else more or less I suppose. By the way, great pictures.


----------



## Tommy Boy

"geogregor" Thanks for uploading those beautiful pictures, because
WOW just amazing pictures and roads in the U.S.^^ 

I want to drive there NOW
Very very nice scenery around Kentucky, and very nice roads.

I will have my vication in the U.S. and Kentucky must be one of the state we will travel around in now:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-57/SR-60 Diamond Bar, CA*

The second busiest stretch of road in the Los Angeles metropolitan area is the multiplex of the Orange Freeway (CA-57) and Pomona Freeway (CA-60). It carries 350,000 vehicles per day on 14 lanes. It's almost 25 miles east of downtown Los Angeles.


east meets west by Joits, on Flickr


State Highway Junction Route CA-60 Westbound Pomona Freeway Los Angeles left four lanes approaches at High Occupancy Vehicle Carpools Only for State Highway Junction Route CA-57 SOUTH Orange Freeway left lane EXIT ONLY before approaching as followed by by RaymondYu, on Flickr


State Highway Junction Route CA-60 Westbound Pomona Freeway Los Angeles four left lanes approaching 1/4 mile to EXIT 24A - State Highway Junction Route CA-57 Southbound Santa Ana Freeway three right lanes with Alternate State Highway Junction Route CA-60 by RaymondYu, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*The new Spur 601 interchange at US 54 in El Paso.*


East El Paso by Brian Wancho, on Flickr


----------



## Tommy Boy

AMERICAN INTERCHANGES RULES. jUST FU..ING RULES. I love driving in Texas and California there it has the biggest interchanges in the world. MORE SUPER INTERCHANGES AROUND AMERICA


----------



## Nexis

NY 878 Southbound..


DSCN4955 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN4956 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN4957 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN4958 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Atlantic Beach Bridge


DSCN4959 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN4961 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN4964 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN4965 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN4966 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN4968 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN4971 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Trilesy

Nexis said:


> NY 878 Southbound..
> 
> 
> 
> r



Man, finally you got a good camera! You've done some great work capturing NY/NJ roads, but your camera (no offence) sucked. Now we can look forward to some nice quality photos.


----------



## sonysnob

Trilesy said:


> Man, finally you got a good camera! You've done some great work capturing NY/NJ roads, but your camera (no offence) sucked. Now we can look forward to some nice quality photos.


+1


----------



## Paddington

Alright enough with the daily NY/NJ spamfest. Here's some proper scenery, of the San Francisco peaks of Northern Arizona:


----------



## jchernin

Work has started to widen 6 mile-long Jameson Canyon Rd (CA 12) in Napa/Solano Counties from a two-lane road to a divided highway with two lanes in each direction. All Napa Co work will be complete by 2013, Solano by 2015. The road currently is notoriously congested and dangerous.

Before:









After:









Before:









After:









The Interchange with CA 29 will either be a single point interchange or a tight diamond interchange:


















All images CALTRANS: http://www.dot.ca.gov/dist4/documents/jamesoncanyonfinal/


----------



## Penn's Woods

Tommy Boy said:


> Love The TEXAS STYLE. BIGGER MIGHTIER AND MORE IMPRESSIVE INTERCHANGES THATS HOW ALL STATES SHOULD BUILD


No need to shout....



fredcalif said:


> :banana::banana::banana::banana:
> TEXAS rocks, that is the way all states Should be


[Rolleyes]
Some states have old, densely-built cities that people actually like living in. The amount of people that would have to be displaced in Philadelphia, or New York, or Boston, or Chicago for one of those Texas-style monstrosities - not to mention the absolutely astronomical eminent-domain costs to taxpayers - would seem to discourage that sort of thing. And they're not necessary.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Penn's Woods said:


> And they're not necessary.


It always strikes me how many stacks have flyovers with just a single lane. In most other countries they would've been a regular turbine connector. On the other hand most of Texas's stack interchanges are built in undeveloped land and are relatively cheap.


----------



## fredcalif

Penn's Woods said:


> No need to shout....
> 
> 
> 
> [Rolleyes]
> Some states have old, densely-built cities that people actually like living in. The amount of people that would have to be displaced in Philadelphia, or New York, or Boston, or Chicago for one of those Texas-style monstrosities - not to mention the absolutely astronomical eminent-domain costs to taxpayers - would seem to discourage that sort of thing. And they're not necessary.


We love them here in Arizona too, that is why we are building the Gateway freeway, the 303 Loop as we speak. South mountain 802 and 801 freeways coming soon.

NY, NJ and other freeways across the country are falling apart.
It is so nice to drive on good pavement and good freways
I rather pay to drive on something good than pay to cross those new york Tunnels are old and ugly. they need to be rebuild entirely.

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Well, I'd rather not have my neighborhood razed for infrastructure of marginal benefit. (The long-since-canceled South Street Expressway in Philadelphia, which would parallel, a mile away, an existing freeway that general does fine outside of rush hours, is a favorite of out-of-town roadgeeks who don't give a f--- about the beautiful, economically healthy neighborhoods it would destroy, at taxpayer expense.) If it's all the same to you, I mean. Swedes and Arizonians (and Iranians) issuing blanket statements about what "all states" "should" do can get a bit irritating. But as long as locals' opinions carry some weight....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Philadelphia does have one of the smallest freeway systems of the U.S. though, when population is compared to freeway lane miles. Especially the Schuylkill would've been much better as an eight-laner.


----------



## Suburbanist

Most freeways built west of the Mississippi were so on empty land. Some fast-growing cities like Houston, Phoenix and Denver did the right thing reserving ROW for freeways way before they became feasible to build. 

Sometimes, razing neighborhood for building freeways/highways/convention centers/stadiums is good if the place is sufficiently ridden with crime, drugs, decay... but that is, today, only a minority of cases of large-scale demolition or consolidated urban areas for new infrastructure in US.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Philadelphia does have one of the smallest freeway systems of the U.S. though, when population is compared to freeway lane miles. Especially the Schuylkill would've been much better as an eight-laner.


The problem with the Schuylkill is, I don't know where they put the increased capacity. The stretch between US 1 and I-476 in particular, I've read, is sort of on the side of a cliff and physically can't be widened. I wonder if there's another corridor that can be used.

Unrelated: just read this in the local paper - http://www.philly.com/philly/news/p...vate_quot__projects_on_roads_and_bridges.html


----------



## ADCS

Penn's Woods said:


> The problem with the Schuylkill is, I don't know where they put the increased capacity. The stretch between US 1 and I-476 in particular, I've read, is sort of on the side of a cliff and physically can't be widened. I wonder if there's another corridor that can be used.
> 
> Unrelated: just read this in the local paper - http://www.philly.com/philly/news/p...vate_quot__projects_on_roads_and_bridges.html


Yup, there just isn't any space. It becomes even more difficult when the massive railroad viaducts that the Schuylkill crosses beneath are taken into account.

Texas' stacks are useful in part because of the ever-present frontage roads throughout the state. These also allow for temporary interchanges between the frontage roads to be built before high-speed connections are needed.


----------



## jchernin

There needs to be a balance. Texas style freeways and interchanges are overkill - as I said before - absolutely ridiculous. East Coast (and California for that matter) are more established and huge freeways would require a lot of valuable land being lost. In Texas that obviously doesn't matter much but elsewhere, local populations and governments would NEVER allow such monstrosities - it means the permanent loss of property taxes and increased environmental, social and of course, maintenance costs. Not to mention it would be political suicide.

San Francisco is putting the 101 through two tunnels in the Presidio and LA is looking at completing the 710 with a tunnel. Seattle of course is building their freeway tunnel. Let's put a useful transportation tool (but one of the most destructive things to the city fabric) and put it underground - THAT's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Nexis

jchernin said:


> There needs to be a balance. Texas style freeways and interchanges are overkill - as I said before - absolutely ridiculous. East Coast (and California for that matter) are more established and huge freeways would require a lot of valuable land being lost. In Texas that obviously doesn't matter much but elsewhere, local populations and governments would NEVER allow such monstrosities - it means the permanent loss of property taxes and increased environmental, social and of course, maintenance costs. Not to mention it would be political suicide.
> 
> San Francisco is putting the 101 through two tunnels in the Presidio and LA is looking at completing the 710 with a tunnel. Seattle of course is building their freeway tunnel. Let's put a useful transportation tool (but one of the most destructive things to the city fabric) and put it underground - THAT's what I'm talking about.


Well after the Big Dig debacle , Underground Highway projects have been put on hold although Capping highways is gaining steam. Hopefully by 2050 all the Urban Freeways become history replaced with wide boulevards and green space. Lucky huge highways like that outside of Texas aren't popular , so its rare for them to get built. They usually get NIMBYed to death...which is good....Monsters like that should never be built , because after a few years they seem to become obsolete to all the lanes filling up which seems to always happen in Texas. You could build a 50 lane monster and it would be obsolete in 2 years in Texas.... I'm sure they'll be banging there heads in 20 years saying why did we waste so much land.


----------



## VoltAmps

Nexis said:


> Well after the Big Dig debacle , Underground Highway projects have been put on hold although Capping highways is gaining steam. Hopefully by 2050 all the Urban Freeways become history replaced with wide boulevards and green space. Lucky huge highways like that outside of Texas aren't popular , so its rare for them to get built. They usually get NIMBYed to death...which is good....Monsters like that should never be built , because after a few years they seem to become obsolete to all the lanes filling up which seems to always happen in Texas. You could build a 50 lane monster and it would be obsolete in 2 years in Texas.... I'm sure they'll be banging there heads in 20 years saying why did we waste so much land.


As the population grows, so do America's highways. Sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## zaphod

Those massive interchanges are not in or anywhere near traditional urban cities, so you guys are arguing over nothing. The only time where that might be true are the awful plans for Louisville's new river bridge.

Also I am not a highway engineer, but I always assumed one advantage of those towering interchanges was that they can sit on top of an existing interchange that needs to be expanded. US 281 and 1604 in San Antonio is a good example, so is 281 and I-410. In San Antonio there are a couple expanded freeways where additional lanes were built as two viaducts above the existing road with support columns between the main lanes and frontage roads. Those viaducts then fork off to form the connectors of a stack interchange.


----------



## bmanx06

ChrisZwolle said:


> Philadelphia does have one of the smallest freeway systems of the U.S. though, when population is compared to freeway lane miles. Especially the Schuylkill would've been much better as an eight-laner.





Penn's Woods said:


> The problem with the Schuylkill is, I don't know where they put the increased capacity. The stretch between US 1 and I-476 in particular, I've read, is sort of on the side of a cliff and physically can't be widened. I wonder if there's another corridor that can be used.
> 
> Unrelated: just read this in the local paper - http://www.philly.com/philly/news/p...vate_quot__projects_on_roads_and_bridges.html


I agree - the Schulykill would have been much better with 8 lanes, but seems limited by topography from US 1 to I-476. Not to mention its ancient design falls well below current standards.

It seems that US-1 in the NE part of the city could be easily transformed to a freeway, notwithstanding funding. The Roosevelt Expwy gives way to a dual carriageway with at-grade junctions (some of which constitute the most dangerous intersections in the US). Plenty of space to reconfigure the inner lanes with grade-separated junctions.


----------



## Nexis

VoltAmps said:


> As the population grows, so do America's highways. Sorry to burst your bubble


Generation Y doesn't drive as much as the older Generation , were using more Transit and Alt modes of Transportation so your theory goes out the window about needing more highways to handle the growth in the population. Car usage continues to go down . down 10% since 2000.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nexis said:


> Car usage continues to go down . down 10% since 2000.


Nonsense. VMT went up 6.7% between 2000 and 2011, and that includes the high unemployment we have today. 

http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/policyinformation/travel/tvt/history/


----------



## Suburbanist

jchernin said:


> San Francisco is putting the 101 through two tunnels in the Presidio and LA is looking at completing the 710 with a tunnel. Seattle of course is building their freeway tunnel. Let's put a useful transportation tool (but one of the most destructive things to the city fabric) and put it underground - THAT's what I'm talking about.


Any linear infrastructure will interfere with "urban fabric", from high-voltage power transmission lines to railway massive yards.

Indeed, rail yards in many US cities are much more disruptive to the "continuity of the urban tissue" than any 5-stack road interchange (which you can walk under, if it all highway lanes are elevated.

Moreover, there is an unhealthy obsession of making cities a continuum of local roads as if it were a big deal that, like rivers, mountains or forests, some infrastructure is going to interrupt this continuity and create pockets.

Finally, people exaggerate the amount the land taken by urban development in US. Less than 4% of the 9,3 million km² of US land area is built-up environment (cities, industries, all rural infrastructure like rails, roads, pipelines, military build-up areas etc). US could double its build-up area and it would be still very low by any developed country standard.

National and state parks, wilderness areas and natural monuments and preserve areas reach almost 8%, which is double the area taken up by development.

So there is too much unwarranted whining about the "OMG we're building everywhere and killing the environment".

Even in a place like New York State, there is just so much unused, undeveloped and unspoiled land upstate... so there is no need to bitch about couple trees torn down in the Hudson Valley for some project, for instance.


----------



## geogregor

Nexis said:


> Generation Y doesn't drive as much as the older Generation , were using more Transit and Alt modes of Transportation so your theory goes out the window about needing more highways to handle the growth in the population. Car usage continues to go down . down 10% since 2000.


Could you explain what you mean by the "generation Y"? Another hippie media concept?
And, as Chris pointed out, your statement about car usage dropping by 10% is simply false.
I honestly support public transport and rail projects. But only when they are sensible and not ideological pipe dreams. 
I use public transport every day myself.


----------



## sotonsi

Gen Y was a hippie media concept for the generation after Gen X. The name "Millennials" or "The Millennial Generation" is now far more used by demographers to describe this group who were under 18 at the turn of Y2K, but Gen Y has sadly stuck in the media.

I think a large problem is massively high auto insurance for younger drivers and the rising cost of lessons to do the more-difficult tests.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I also think the poor housing market is a temporary setback for prospective first buyers. A one year estimate does not mean the age of suburbs are over. The methodology of the news has also been questioned.


----------



## Nexis

> *For Generation Y, Learning To Drive Is No Longer A Rite Of Passage​*
> * A former rite of passage becomes a chore for some
> 
> * Slack economy, environmental concerns help push a trend
> 
> By Deborah Zabarenko
> 
> WASHINGTON, July 1 (Reuters) - To Shoshana Gurian-Sherman, driving seemed like a huge hassle.
> 
> "Part of it was laziness," the 23-year-old Minneapolis resident recalled. "I didn't really want to put in the effort to learn how to drive ... I knew how to ride the buses, so it was not necessary.
> 
> "And the other thing was, it was just scary, the idea of being in charge of a vehicle that potentially could kill me or other people," Gurian-Sherman said.
> 
> She eventually got her license at 18, two years later than she could have, after her parents threatened not to pay for college if she did not learn to drive, a skill they considered to be important.
> 
> In her reluctance to drive or own a car, Gurian-Sherman is typical of a certain segment of Generation Y, the coveted marketing demographic encompassing the 80 million U.S. residents between the ages of 16 and 34.
> 
> Bigger than the post-World War Two baby-boom generation but without the middle-class expansion that drove the earlier group's consumer habits, Generation Y includes an increasing number of people for whom driving is less an American rite of passage than an unnecessary chore.
> 
> "That moment of realizing that you're a grown-up - for my generation, that was when you got your driver's license or car," said Tony Dudzik, a senior policy analyst of the Frontier Group, a California-based think tank that has studied this phenomenon. "For young people now, that moment comes when you get your first cellphone."
> 
> U.S. residents started driving less around the turn of the 21st century, and young people have propelled this trend, according to the federal government's National Household Travel Survey.
> 
> From 2001 to 2009, the average annual number of vehicle-miles traveled by people ages 16-34 dropped 23 percent, from 10,300 to 7,900, the survey found. Gen Y-ers, also known as Millennials, tend to ride bicycles, take public transit and rely on virtual media.
> 
> More than a quarter of Millennials - 26 percent - lacked a driver's license in 2010, up 5 percentage points from 2000, the Federal Highway Administration reported.



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/02/generation-y-learning-to-drive_n_1641117.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here's your reason from the same site:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/09/employment-rate-young-adults_n_1264241.html


----------



## Nexis

sotonsi said:


> Gen Y was a hippie media concept for the generation after Gen X. The name "Millennials" or "The Millennial Generation" is now far more used by demographers to describe this group who were under 18 at the turn of Y2K, but Gen Y has sadly stuck in the media.
> 
> I think a large problem is massively high auto insurance for younger drivers and the rising cost of lessons to do the more-difficult tests.


All Generations have always had a name , Baby boomers describe the post WW2 Generation and that is widely used across all media circles. Gen Y tends to be the exact opposite of Gen X or Baby Boomers , were more open minded , think before we do something that will impact the earth or our neighborhoods , and we spend within our boundaries unlike the older generations which is why we entered a recession.


----------



## Nexis

ChrisZwolle said:


> Here's your reason from the same site:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/09/employment-rate-young-adults_n_1264241.html


Part of the reason , but most of my friends who have jobs don't drive that much...its a hassle in this region and others. Cell Phone apps have made using Public Transit very easy and this trend seems to be gaining steam. There's also bike sharing that is growing , and more Younger Americans are becoming very health conscious so walking and biking are becoming very popular over driving even in the suburbs. Public Transit Ridership is up by 15% in some areas since last year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nexis said:


> Public Transit Ridership is up by 15% in some areas since last year.


They have a saying; percentages don't mean anything when the numbers are insignificant.


----------



## Suburbanist

Nexis, do you or most of your friends have your own households, children to take to school and extracurricular activities, big grocery shopping etc?


----------



## Nexis

Suburbanist said:


> Nexis, do you or most of your friends have your own households, children to take to school and extracurricular activities, big grocery shopping etc?


They have there own apartments , most have moved out of there parents home. Having Children isn't as big a thing as it once was with the baby boomers its also expensive so most of my friends including myself are holding off.. As for activities and events they tend to be in the heart of the town or city so using a car isn't recommended instead biking or walking is faster and better. Alot of my friends who stayed in the burbs moved to a dense suburb or older suburb where using a car is option those towns were built before the car and around the pedestrian or Train... define Big Grocery shopping , 6-8 bags is what I by for myself and that lasts a month... Its probably the same for them...and this can be done by bike. Alot of the older suburbs have stores and shops that catered to people on bikes , with bike parking...and alot of people have baskets these days attached to their bikes. A Basket can hold 2 bags , some of my friends attach trailers to there bikes for bigger shopping sprees.


----------



## VoltAmps

Nexis said:


> They have there own apartments , most have moved out of there parents home. Having Children isn't as big a thing as it once was with the baby boomers its also expensive so most of my friends including myself are holding off.. As for activities and events they tend to be in the heart of the town or city so using a car isn't recommended instead biking or walking is faster and better. Alot of my friends who stayed in the burbs moved to a dense suburb or older suburb where using a car is option those towns were built before the car and around the pedestrian or Train... define Big Grocery shopping , 2-3 bags is what I by for myself and that lasts a month... Its probably the same for them...and this can be done by bike. Alot of the older suburbs have stores and shops that catered to people on bikes , with bike parking...and alot of people have baskets these days attached to their bikes. A Basket can hold 2 bags , some of my friends attach trailers to there bikes for bigger shopping sprees.


I don't even think this guy is real anymore

Just a droid created by the left to spew their agenda


----------



## ChrisZwolle

2 - 3 bags of shopping lasting a month? Does he live on a diet of chewing gum?


----------



## Professor L Gee

bmanx06 said:


> I agree - the Schulykill would have been much better with 8 lanes, but seems limited by topography from US 1 to I-476. Not to mention its ancient design falls well below current standards.
> 
> It seems that US-1 in the NE part of the city could be easily transformed to a freeway, notwithstanding funding. The Roosevelt Expwy gives way to a dual carriageway with at-grade junctions (some of which constitute the most dangerous intersections in the US). Plenty of space to reconfigure the inner lanes with grade-separated junctions.


They proposed one in the '60s but revisited the idea as recently as the past ten years:
http://www.phillyroads.com/roads/roosevelt/


----------



## Nexis

VoltAmps said:


> I don't even think this guy is real anymore
> 
> Just a droid created by the left to spew their agenda


LOL , what I don't eat that much. 2-3 large bags , I have a stock pile of food in my closet. So 2-3 bags , plus enough food to last 6 months.... I do just fine. I changed my diet.... As for a left agenda , I thought this site was neutral? I should have said that different , I do shop twice a month which is about the same as most single people. So 6-8 bags a month... We have these kinds of Conversations on a daily basis on Skyscraperpage , Ive never been accused of pushing a left agenda.... Now i'm going to take a few week break from this part of SSC....


----------



## city_thing

Suburbanist said:


> Nexis, do you or most of your friends have your own households, children to take to school and extracurricular activities, big grocery shopping etc?


Not every adult wants 2.3 kids with a white picket fence surrounding a 5 bedroom house in the suburbs, Suburbanist. Despite your insistence that this is who Governments should appease, not all of us want to live like that. 

I live in a 2 bedroom apartment, walkable distance to my office in the CBD. I have trams and two train stations within 5 minutes' walk and I don't need a car, so I don't have one.

Stop thinking that you know what the world wants and needs, because you don't.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ I'm not saying that. My position is that the market should create housing of whatever type where there is demand. If there is sufficient enough demand for higher buildings, developers will build them. And I'm ok with that. I have no problems with tram or train lines if the operational and capital costs of running the vehicles (not the infrastructure) is totally paid off by fares.

What I'm not ok with is this anti-highway mode that wants to restrict highway construction or even destroy highways to force people to live in higher density areas - because else they'd have no way to commute to long-distance jobs.


----------



## Professor L Gee

city_thing said:


> Not every adult wants 2.3 kids with a white picket fence surrounding a 5 bedroom house in the suburbs, Suburbanist. Despite your insistence that this is who Governments should appease, not all of us want to live like that.
> 
> I live in a 2 bedroom apartment, walkable distance to my office in the CBD. I have trams and two train stations within 5 minutes' walk and I don't need a car, so I don't have one.
> 
> Stop thinking that you know what the world wants and needs, because you don't.


Whoa, defensive much?

As often as I find some of Suburbanist's opinions off-base, I don't think he was too far off on this one with the point he was trying to make.

The walkable/bikeable, carless urban lifestyle doesn't fit everyone's mold either... especially those who do have kids to shuttle around and groceries to buy for more than one person. It's much easier if you only have yourself to worry about.

(Of course, what this has to do with 5-level stacks in Texas, I don't quite know... :lol


----------



## geogregor

> "That moment of realizing that you're a grown-up - for my generation, that was when you got your driver's license or car," said Tony Dudzik, a senior policy analyst of the Frontier Group, a California-based think tank that has studied this phenomenon. "For young people now, that moment comes when you get your first cellphone."


Young people often get their first cellphones when they are 7 or 8 years old. I know kids 5-6 years old who got their first cells (albeit restricted). 
Are they grown-up??
Seriously, sometimes when I read all those so-called "policy analysts" I wonder who is paying them and for what?:bash: 

Going back to transport policy. There is place in the US for both models. Dense urban environment in some cities, suburbs in others. Often both models can coexist in the same metropolitan area. There isn't a one perfect model of development. Both have pros and cons and both appeal to different people or to the same people but at different stage in life.

I honestly don't get all this hype for one model or another. 
For me people wetting themselves seeing a tram are as ridiculous as those wetting themselves seeing a 5 level stack.


----------



## sotonsi

Nexis said:


> All Generations have always had a name ,


Yes, until Y where the media just defines us as the generation after X. Not that we, nor the generation younger than us (the oldest of which is 10), don't have generational names.


> Baby boomers describe the post WW2 Generation and that is widely used across all media circles.


And among demographers "Millennials" is widely used, but the media insists on using it's lame term (tbh "Millennial" is a bit lame - something like the connected generation defines us a bit, but those who are still pre-teens that got that kind of moniker).


> Gen Y tends to be the exact opposite of Gen X or Baby Boomers , were more open minded , think before we do something that will impact the earth or our neighborhoods , and we spend within our boundaries unlike the older generations which is why we entered a recession.


Actually all that is a myth - that's what Millennials want to do and the image we try to project, but studies are showing that the reality is different.

We are, as a generation, more homogeneous politically, religiously, and other view-the-world things than the two(+) that proceed us. Our 'open mind' is really indifference - though when we care, we're very intolerant of other views (that could just be our youth). We're actually more self-centred in our motives than our forebears, though we are more 'green' than them - if for no other reason than have had it hammered into us since birth.

We are also rather in-debt (those of us that have become old enough to reach that landmark) as a generation - part of that is the costs of higher education, part of that is the cheap credit that we've had all our adult lives (the real cause of the recession is that we had the boom fuelled by government and central banks making credit cheap and incentivising banks to lend to sub-prime clients - too much borrowing is a symptom of the problem, which was that the boom was artificial - money out of nowhere). However we are less happy about being in debt - we took the lessons of the sub-prime collapse more than those older than us.


----------



## Paddington

Yo keep all that liberal, bike riding, urban living, granola munching, Barack Obama shit off this thread.


----------



## jchernin

Wow.

All I suggested was a balanced approached - one that includes freeways, but out of the way along with transit - and everyone gets their panties all in a bunch.

People in SOME places are changing their lifestyles - just from simple observation it's certainly clear here in Cali. Here is a good relevant thread on Skyscraper Page showing the recent trends in transit share in the US: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=200301 Note how different the Sunbelt changes from the Coast Regions.

Now everyone take a deep breath and relax. I think we all generally agree that we need a balance of both roads and transit - let's start with the common ground.


----------



## VoltAmps

This is a thread dedicated to highway infrastructure FFS

We discuss the physics and mechanics of them, not whether they're good or bad. There are a million other threads for that


----------



## Xusein

fredcalif said:


> NY, NJ and other freeways across the country are falling apart.
> It is so nice to drive on good pavement and good freways
> I rather pay to drive on something good than pay to cross those new york Tunnels are old and ugly. they need to be rebuild entirely.


You do realize that it would cost in the tens of billions for New York to totally rebuild those tunnels right.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Paddington said:


> Yo keep all that liberal, bike riding, urban living, granola munching, Barack Obama shit off this thread.


Reported.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Xusein said:


> You do realize that it would cost in the tens of billions for New York to totally rebuild those tunnels right.


They don't care.


----------



## Penn's Woods

VoltAmps said:


> This is a thread dedicated to highway infrastructure FFS
> 
> We discuss the physics and mechanics of them, not whether they're good or bad. There are a million other threads for that


Oh, really? Your position on the good-or-bad thing is about as clear, and about as politely-stated, as Paddington's.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92983623&postcount=1686


----------



## Suburbanist

I read some states are aggressively closing rest areas on Interstates to save money. They allege there are often enough services on exits to cater for traveler needs and that DOT is overburdened with a tighter budget to keep non-essential elements of highway network functioning.

Is this only a Missouri thing or a sort of national trend


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^It's happening, but it's not widespread. I've come across welcome centers - the sort of tourist information center you find at the first rest area across a state line - that are on reduced hours (Maryland, Michigan...), at least one (Rhode Island) that's reportedly closed... and brand-new ones, open long hours, Tea Party governor notwithstanding, in Pennsylvania.


----------



## fredcalif

Xusein said:


> You do realize that it would cost in the tens of billions for New York to totally rebuild those tunnels right.


well something should be done.
This is the greatest nation on Earth, We spend billions of billions in Iraq.
Why can't we have a state of the art infrastructure?

do you realize how rich is New York? or California?


----------



## sotonsi

fredcalif said:


> Do you realise how rich is ... California?


California is broke - OK, it has some seriously wealthy people, but also a lot of (by US standards) very poor people. Not so many in the middle as they have been squeezed out and moved to NV or AZ, where there's less high taxation and the state isn't bankrupt, despite taking a lot of money in in taxes.

Given that the UK hasn't recovered in any sense from the Great Recession, it is highly enlightening that it has overtaken California again (ditto France and Italy. Italy! a country that had an EU/IMF sponsored coup this year to stop it receiving a massive bailout) on the 'big economy' ranks (CA overtook them as the Recession bit in Europe). This is entire economy, not just the state sector (which in CA is bankrupt).


----------



## mgk920

As the OP of this thread, I'll say - **ENOUGH OF THE MINDLESS POLITICAL POTSHOTS!!!**, ok?

:yes:

Mike


----------



## mgk920

*WI 26 Watertow, WI bypass opens*

The subject of the original post in this thread, the WI 26 Watertown, WI bypass freeway, opened to traffic this morning, 2012-07-06 - approx 12 km of new highway.

http://www.wdtimes.com/news/local/article_d52c22da-c6c0-11e1-ab01-001a4bcf887a.html

http://dot.wisconsin.gov/projects/wis26corridor/exp-segment7.htm

http://binged.it/N0uEnf

:dance:

Mike


----------



## Penn's Woods

mgk920 said:


> As the OP of this thread, I'll say - **ENOUGH OF THE MINDLESS POLITICAL POTSHOTS!!!**, ok?
> 
> :yes:
> 
> Mike


I agree, basically. It ought to be possible to (a) express the opinion that five-level stacks and unlimited suburbanization are unmitigatedly good *and* (b) respond to it, so long as it's done reasonably politely and respectfully. (Not that we all, me included, don't have our moments.) To me, the line is crossed when proponents of either point of view try to prohibit the other, with or without the level of political and personal invective that some people seem to find necessary. (The only reason I mentioned Pennsylvania's Tea Party governor in those terms it that I'm actually pleasantly surprised that a major new welcome center with extended hours opened on his watch.) Nuff said.


----------



## Professor L Gee

Suburbanist said:


> I read some states are aggressively closing rest areas on Interstates to save money. They allege there are often enough services on exits to cater for traveler needs and that DOT is overburdened with a tighter budget to keep non-essential elements of highway network functioning.
> 
> Is this only a Missouri thing or a sort of national trend


Several have closed in VA as well. To my knowledge, though, the state hasn't closed any of the "welcome centers," just the intermediate rest stops.

Speaking of rest areas, has anyone ever seen one not located on an Interstate or other such freeway (NJT)? I vaguely remember passing by one in Alabama when I was a kid.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Does a picnic area count, with or without port-a-potties? I passed a picnic area (signed as such, three tables, didn't see a port-a-john) on US 40 in northeastern Maryland (somewhere between the Susquehanna and Elkton) recently, and Maine has lots of that sort of thing (or did when I was last there in 1993...), at least on US 1 and presumably on other routes that get lots of tourist traffic.

I think there may be a full-fledged rest area or two on non-freeways in New Jersey, but can't remember where.


----------



## Suburbanist

Doesn't the Blue Ridge Parkway have some rest areas as well?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I would think it must. Although it's not so much a normal highway for through traffic as a linear national park. Likewise for Skyline Drive, the Natchez Trace Parkway....


----------



## Professor L Gee

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Does a picnic area count, with or without port-a-potties? I passed a picnic area (signed as such, three tables, didn't see a port-a-john) on US 40 in northeastern Maryland (somewhere between the Susquehanna and Elkton) recently, and Maine has lots of that sort of thing (or did when I was last there in 1993...), at least on US 1 and presumably on other routes that get lots of tourist traffic.
> 
> I think there may be a full-fledged rest area or two on non-freeways in New Jersey, but can't remember where.


I was kinda going for the full-fledged rest stops... not so much waysides (picnic areas). Those are easy. 

I found an old Maryland map (ADC) and they indicate a few such areas on the Eastern Shore.


----------



## Paddington

Ohio has the best rest areas. :cheers:


----------



## Tom 958

Georgia closed many rest areas within an hour of Atlanta (I heard) because gay men used them for casual sex. That was in the '80's, mostly.

Found this one in Alabama this July 4th: One rest area serving both sides of I-65, with a pair of bridges providing access to and from the southbound roadway.

Oh: The I-65/I-22 interchange in Birmingham is a l-o-n-g way from being completed. Crews were working there on the 4th. And Clearview has a toehold in Alabama.


----------



## lambersart2005

Tom 958 said:


> Georgia closed many rest areas within an hour of Atlanta (I heard) because gay men used them for casual sex. That was in the '80's, mostly


... not sure if this were/are only "gay" men... there are a lot of "curious" guys out there 

but off topic... :cheers:


----------



## myosh_tino

For a time I thought Caltrans was going to close a number of rest areas in the state but it looks like they are in the process of renovating most, if not all, rest areas located in rural areas. The two rest areas on I-15 between Barstow and Las Vegas have been completely renovated along with the two rest areas on I-80 between Sacramento and Truckee. From what I understand, the reason for the renovations was to bring the facilities in to compliance with the Americans for Disabilities Act (ADA).

As for urban rest areas, the only one located in the San Francisco Bay Area is on northbound I-280 just north of the CA-92 interchange. For those familiar with the area, it's where the Father Junipero Serra statue is located and it too was recently renovated with all new facilities.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How far are rest areas apart in the U.S.? Barstow - Las Vegas is 150 miles, which is much more than you will find in most areas of Europe, where rest areas are generally only 15 - 20 miles apart.


----------



## brewerfan386

^^
The Wisconsin DOT usually places Rest Stops, along rural Interstates, at around 50'ish miles apart. Minnesota seems to do the same on there Interstates as well.


----------



## ScraperDude

Does anyone know about the stretch of US 202 from Doylestown to New Hope being built to freeway standards? I came across an article about the section of 202 south of Doylestown being built as a "parkway". I know north of Doylestown it was planned to be built a while back but wasn't sure of the status or if it will ever be built. Figured the PA/NJ people would know.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I'm looking.

Meantime, I found a site about the "Parkway" segment south of Doylestown: http://www.us202-700.com/

The difference between south and north of Doylestown is that north of Doylestown it's much less suburban, at least less dense-suburban... whereas it's subdivisions and strip malls south of Doylestown, north of there it's rich people who think they're in the country, so I'd guess NIMBYism is powerful. Personally, I never use 202 through there, but my travel patterns (living in Philadelphia) are such that I'm more likely to be crossing it than on it, if you know what I mean.

EDIT: This site, which seems to be current, says nothing's happening: http://www.phillyroads.com/roads/US-202_PA/ (Look for the heading in red, towards the bottom of the page, "Unbuilt through Bucks County.") Which doesn't surprise me.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 69 Fairfax Bridge, Kansas City*

Per the title.


D5574_CM-330 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


D5574_CM-335 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


D5574_CM-345 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


D5574_CM-357 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Huguenot Bridge, Richmond, VA*

Widening of the Huguenot Bridge in western Richmond, Virginia.


Untitled by VaDOT, on Flickr


Untitled by VaDOT, on Flickr


----------



## jchernin

Installation of a 'seismic joint' on the Dumbarton Bridge (SR 84) over Labor Day weekend:






















































http://www.mtc.ca.gov/news/photos/dumbarton_9-12.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Carmel, Indiana has 60 roundabouts, more than any other U.S. city and probably more than some entire states.

The Keystone Parkway also has several roundabout interchanges:


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> Carmel, Indiana has 60 roundabouts, more than any other U.S. city and probably more than some entire states.
> 
> The Keystone Parkway also has several roundabout interchanges:


Wow, it has more roundabouts than my hometown! :nuts:. Anyway, those bone-roundabouts, according to a discussion we had on Spanish forum, are dangerous.


----------



## geogregor

CNGL said:


> Anyway, those bone-roundabouts, according to a discussion we had on Spanish forum, are dangerous.


Why?


----------



## weava

drove through this intersection for the first time last weekend, its the 2nd diverging diamond opened in Springfield, MO(the first city to build one in the US) and they have 1 more currently under construction and a couple more being planned. It works great and traffic seems to flow threw much quicker now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ I really like this innovation. I'd love to see it in action in the Netherlands once. The problem is they don't work very well with cyclists so I don't see it implemented soon over here.


----------



## tradephoric

^^A disadvantage of the DDI is that it has two traffic signals that stop both directions of traffic along the arterial. This leads to poor traffic signal progression along the arterial street. 

Here's an aerial of the DDI that weava posted showing the surrounding signals:









Primrose Street & National Avenue is a major 4-phased intersection with dual left turns that likely requires at least 120 second cycle lengths during the heavy rush hours (the intersection is about a 1/4 mile from the DDI interchange). DDI's really aren't designed to run high cycle lengths as the signals need to keep cycling quickly to clear out the queues that form along the bridge deck. Even if all 4 traffic signals in the aerial are able to run the same cycle length it would still lead to poor signal progression along National Avenue since you have 4 closely spaced traffic signals that stop both directions of travel (a nightmare scenario when trying to achieve good dual progression along an arterial).

Utah has built a few of these DDI's and a report was written highlighting some of the experiences and observations Utah has had (Report No. UT- 12.05 April 2012). The report summed it up like this:


> Coordination of the DDI with adjacent signals is not easily done. Most DDIs need a lower cycle length than the adjacent signals. This may result in a vehicle having to stop at both the off ramp terminal and the next adjacent signal.


It would go on to say that engineers have found that certain DDI's operate best in "free" mode, which essentially means there's no coordination to adjacent signals and it's just luck of the draw if you hit a green light or not.



> Most DDIs need a lower cycle length than the adjacent signals. As a result, the interchange signals at DDIs are run in coordination with each other usually at half the cycle length of the a djacent system. In fact, signal engineers have found that some of the DDIs operate best in “free” mode, or in other words based on actual demands from the signal detectors. This may result in vehicles having to stop at both the off ramp terminal and the next adjacent signal.


It's not encouraging when the DDI signals operate best when they are not coordinating to adjacent traffic signals along the arterial.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Check out the sign in this article (it just jumped out of the print edition of the paper at me):

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/11/u...it-for-title-of-fastest-in-the-land.html?_r=1


----------



## Penn's Woods

This isn't good:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...1cd-11e1-a2ec-7d5ab0136ccb_story.html?hpid=z4

I just hope no one decides that the solution to this is to eliminate E-ZPass.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is a significant issue. Illinois Tollways has over $ 300 million in outstanding tolls and fines. The NTTA (North Texas) also has millions of dollars owed to them by toll evaders. 

It's job creation though. Lots of work for process servers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 301, Maryland*

I was looking into the US 301, which is a divided highway in Maryland. I noticed the traffic volumes in the greater Washington area are very high, mostly 40,000 - 50,000 vehicles per day, spiking at over 80,000 vehicles per day north of Waldorf. 

Are there plans to turn this route into a freeway? It's sort of reviving the second beltway of Washington, D.C., because traffic volumes surely warrant an upgrade to a freeway in this area.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 1, Revere, MA*

Interesting stub ramps along US 1 in Revere, Massachusetts, a suburb of Boston. 










There is a whole embankment and right-of-way going towards the suburb of Lynn, next to State Route 107.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> I was looking into the US 301, which is a divided highway in Maryland. I noticed the traffic volumes in the greater Washington area are very high, mostly 40,000 - 50,000 vehicles per day, spiking at over 80,000 vehicles per day north of Waldorf.
> 
> Are there plans to turn this route into a freeway? It's sort of reviving the second beltway of Washington, D.C., because traffic volumes surely warrant an upgrade to a freeway in this area.


Unknown. But in a fairly rare instance (for the U.S.) of control cities that are reasonably far away, signs for 301 south at US 50 read "Richmond."



ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting stub ramps along US 1 in Revere, Massachusetts, a suburb of Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a whole embankment and right-of-way going towards the suburb of Lynn, next to State Route 107.


Hmm. Perhaps part of the never-built alignment of 95 through Boston.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*1928 Mississippi Highway Map*

Note that nearly all roads were unpaved in the late 1920s.


Mississippi Highway map 1928 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## Tom 958

ChrisZwolle said:


> Note that nearly all roads were unpaved in the late 1920s.


Well, yes. What would you expect? it was only the 1920's, and Mississippi was (and is) quite poor.

Once again I'll mention the excellent Origins and Construction of the Interstate System by W. Lee Mertz, which should be required reading for every road enthusiast. It cites an extensive report prepared by the state of Indiana in the early-mid '30's:

"The great group of generally lesser roads that constitute 89 per cent of the total mileage and serve less than 34 per cent of the total traffic, have an average traffic of only 51 vehicles per day and earn in taxes paid by their traffic only $70 per year to offset an average annual maintenance expense of $187...the question that remains for future determination is whether, to what extent, and precisely where, further improvement will produce the greatest return.

"The example made possible by the very excellent Indiana study is typical of the conditions existing in the great majority of our States; and it affords a complete answer to selfish uninformed criticism of highway policies.

"The course we have been following (under the National Industrial Recovery Act) has been fairly clear. The choice of the most important roads has been rather obvious. What we have been doing is what the President calls "doing first things first". That we have done it rather well the generally appreciated usefulness of the Federal aid and State highway systems testifies without the factual aid of the many traffic surveys.

"We now approach more difficult decisions. As each additional mile of highway is improved, the choice of succeeding mileage for improvement becomes progressively a matter of narrower and narrower margins... These things are emphasized not to discourage the further extension of improved mileage, but simply to stress the high importance of informed and intelligent planning of the work to be done." 

:cheers:


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> Hmm. Perhaps part of the never-built alignment of 95 through Boston.


Yepper, unbuilt I-95.

Mike


----------



## geogregor

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Is that Augusta?


Yep.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Spur 366, Dallas, TX*

A new park was constructed on top of Spur 366 in Downtown Dallas.


----------



## Penn's Woods

geogregor said:


> Yep.


I drove Maine 9 once, from I guess Calais to US 1A - I was staying in Camden, on Penobscot Bay, and had driven up to southwestern New Brunswick (Campobello and Saint Andrew's) for the day, so this was the return trip. One of the most desolate roads I've ever been on, but it was at night....


----------



## geogregor

Penn's Woods said:


> One of the most desolate roads I've ever been on, but it was at night....


Still, nowhere near as remote as some roads in the great plains (North, South Dakota) or other western states (Utah, Wyoming etc.)
Next year I'm planning to go back to western states after few years break.


----------



## Botev1912

Why does SR-523 in Seattle have an odd number when it is east-west and not north-south? This doesn't make sense.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=seat...7124&t=v&hnear=Seattle,+King,+Washington&z=15

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washington_State_Route_523


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't know the exact standards of the Washington state route numbering, but it does not necessarily follow the rules of the Interstate and US Highway numbering.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Heck, for that matter, there are three-digit US and Interstate routes that don't follow the east-west=even/north-south=odd rule.

Botev, is that rule why you're wondering about this? I don't know Washington's rules either, but I'd just add that every state has its own rules: if any state follows the east-west[etc.] rule it's because they decided to do that on their own.


----------



## Botev1912

What's the difference between US routes and State routes?


----------



## Penn's Woods

The US routes were established in the 1920s - they're techically state highways of national importance, analogous to E-routes (but less important than they were before the Interstates. The ones closest to Seattle these days are probably US 2 and 101.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Numbered_Highways

Bottom line is, it's a whole separate numbering system (and a different marker).


----------



## weava

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ nice photos! Airport interchanges are usually among the most complicated in any metropolitan area.
> 
> A new freeway opened in Kansas today.
> 
> A 11.1 mile stretch of new US 59 freeway opens to traffic today in Douglas County, Kansas. It begins at the Douglas / Franklin County line and runs north to the southern side of Lawrence, thereby linking Ottawa and Lawrence by freeway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will eventually connect with the South Lawrence Trafficway, a new east-west freeway along the southern side of Lawrence. A right-of-way has been preserved to convert the existing K-10 (SLT) into a freeway.


This has to be the most Freeway oriented region in the world.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kansas City has a generous freeway system. I've read it's the least congested major metropolitan area of the United States. The northern side of the metro area has substantial overcapacity.


----------



## Rail Claimore

Penn's Woods said:


> Heck, for that matter, there are three-digit US and Interstate routes that don't follow the east-west=even/north-south=odd rule.


That rule only applies to 1 and 2-digit interstates. 3-digit interstates have their own rule: If the first number is even, it goes straight through or bypasses a city. If the first number is odd, it serves as a spur from its parent interstate into a city.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Right. I wasn't saying they break the rule but pointing out that it doesn't apply to them.


----------



## Paddington

ChrisZwolle said:


> Kansas City has a generous freeway system. I've read it's the least congested major metropolitan area of the United States. The northern side of the metro area has substantial overcapacity.


Midwestern cities in general have extremely generous expressway capacity and very low traffic compared to western, eastern, and even southern cities.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 130 Toll, Texas*

A 41-mile segment of SH 130 opens to traffic in Texas today. It connects the capital city of Austin with I-10 at Seguin. This may be the largest single "freeway" opening in the last 2 decades in the United States. 

The speed limit on this road is 85 miles per hour - the highest in the U.S.

map:


----------



## geogregor

What is the toll between Austin and I-10?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

$ 6.20 for the southern (new) part.


----------



## geogregor

It is by and large duplication of the existing I-35. 
So, is I-35 congested and impossible to expand? What's the profile of it? 2x3 or more?
How about the new route is is 2x2 or 2x3?

Also, what is the longest stretch o freeway currently under construction in the US? Is that the new interstate in Indiana?


----------



## Penn's Woods

geogregor said:


> It is by and large duplication of the existing I-35.
> ....


That struck me too; and yet (unless they built something while I wasn't paying attention, which is quite possible) there's no freeway connection between Austin and Houston.


----------



## Jschmuck

> So, is I-35 congested and impossible to expand? What's the profile of it? 2x3 or more?
> How about the new route is is 2x2 or 2x3?


I-35 is very congested with backups 7 days a week though not impossible to expand. This new toll is just an alternative to get around that congestion. I-35 is 2x3.

The new route is 2x2 and part of it easily(extra wide shoulders) expandable to 3x3 i think

I believe the current construction of I-69 in Indiana is the longest under construction segment in the USA. FYI existing I-69 north of Indianapolis has the mile markers and exit numbers updated by 200 miles, example old exit 109 in Fort Wayne with US-30 is now exit 309.


----------



## Xusein

Atlanta probably has the worst highway network in the country after New York.


----------



## LtBk

Atlanta doesn't really have good transportation infrastructure road or mass transit wise.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They try to counter that problem by developing more sub centers like Buckhead or Sandy Springs. Traffic volumes on the Downtown Connector declined quite a bit in the past 10 years.


----------



## Rail Claimore

Xusein said:


> Atlanta probably has the worst highway network in the country after New York.


DC is up there as well, arguably worse than Atlanta as far as undercapacity and suburb-suburb commuting is concerned.


----------



## Tom 958

ChrisZwolle said:


> They try to counter that problem by developing more sub centers like Buckhead or Sandy Springs. Traffic volumes on the Downtown Connector declined quite a bit in the past 10 years.


Atlanta's Edge Cities weren't developed with transportation efficiency as a goal, which is a good thing since they've failed utterly at promoting it. Rather, they were established as a means of relocating Class A office space and the property tax revenues it generates into suburban areas at the expense of both Downtown Atlanta and other areas that are well-served by transit. Look at a map: Atlanta's top-quality housing stock is located in an are bounded by the Chattahoochee to the west, I-285 to the north, Peachtree Dunwoody Road the the east, and Peachtree Creek to the south. The Cumberland/Galleria Edge city is located just outside the prime housing are in unincorporated Cobb County-- Perimeter Center is just outside it in (until recently) unincorporated Dekalb and Fulton Counties. The revenues from all that new Class A office space considerably fatten the bottom lines of those counties, enabling them to provide for their sizable numbers of poverty-stricken residents.

In Cobb, very few people lived in the Cumberland/Galleria area, so there was little public opposition. But around Perimeter Center, Dekalb and especially Fulton County, the are became a free-fire zone for high-density rezoning as county leaders (especially those from the other end of the county!) scrambled for the property tax bucks. as a matter of fact check out the area around Perimeter Center West. See all of those strip commercial centers? Until the commercial real estate crash of 1987, that area was zoned for Class A office space. All of it. Can you imagine how horrendous the traffic congestion would've been had all of the office space been built and rented out? After the crash, the owners had the land rezoned and built low-density strip centers, mostly to get some return on their investment so as not to go into arrears on property taxes. And obviously it remains as strip commercial today, even though it's served by a MARTA subway. And all that office space that did get built... people commute to it from vast distances, enabling (the s word) all the way into Forsyth County. Great planning, huh? hno:

I'm not saying that suburban centers are inherently a bad idea. Other places (Stockholm springs to mind, as does much of Japan) have done OK with them. But careful planning and sound policy are the key to making the concept work well. That and a system of local government finance that enables governments to finance their operations without pirating certain types of development from other jurisdictions. Atlanta has never had that and probably never will.


----------



## LtBk

I don't understand how the leadership in state of Georgia and large segment of the population can be so short-sighted when it comes to building infrastructure.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Tom 958 said:


> Atlanta's Edge Cities weren't developed with transportation efficiency as a goal, which is a good thing since they've failed utterly at promoting it. Rather, they were established as a means of relocating Class A office space and the property tax revenues it generates into suburban areas at the expense of both Downtown Atlanta and other areas that are well-served by transit. Look at a map: Atlanta's top-quality housing stock is located in an are bounded by the Chattahoochee to the west, I-285 to the north, Peachtree Dunwoody Road the the east, and Peachtree Creek to the south. The Cumberland/Galleria Edge city is located just outside the prime housing are in unincorporated Cobb County-- Perimeter Center is just outside it in (until recently) unincorporated Dekalb and Fulton Counties. The revenues from all that new Class A office space considerably fatten the bottom lines of those counties, enabling them to provide for their sizable numbers of poverty-stricken residents.
> 
> In Cobb, very few people lived in the Cumberland/Galleria area, so there was little public opposition. But around Perimeter Center, Dekalb and especially Fulton County, the are became a free-fire zone for high-density rezoning as county leaders (especially those from the other end of the county!) scrambled for the property tax bucks. as a matter of fact check out the area around Perimeter Center West. See all of those strip commercial centers? Until the commercial real estate crash of 1987, that area was zoned for Class A office space. All of it. Can you imagine how horrendous the traffic congestion would've been had all of the office space been built and rented out? After the crash, the owners had the land rezoned and built low-density strip centers, mostly to get some return on their investment so as not to go into arrears on property taxes. And obviously it remains as strip commercial today, even though it's served by a MARTA subway. And all that office space that did get built... people commute to it from vast distances, enabling (the s word) all the way into Forsyth County. Great planning, huh? hno:
> 
> I'm not saying that suburban centers are inherently a bad idea. Other places (Stockholm springs to mind, as does much of Japan) have done OK with them. But careful planning and sound policy are the key to making the concept work well. That and a system of local government finance that enables governments to finance their operations without pirating certain types of development from other jurisdictions. Atlanta has never had that and probably never will.


I was in Atlanta on a road trip on 1987, and heard on the news the night before I left that Cobb County was voting on whether to join MARTA. Never did find out how that came out...


----------



## Penn's Woods

LtBk said:


> I don't understand how the leadership in state of Georgia and large segment of the population can be so short-sighted when it comes to building infrastructure.


A large segment of the population, and not just in Georgia, is allergic to spending public money on anything.


----------



## LtBk

Except for things like the military and subsidies to corporations.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

LtBk said:


> I don't understand how the leadership in state of Georgia and large segment of the population can be so short-sighted when it comes to building infrastructure.


You know what baffles me most? People saying a road upgrade should not be paid for by tolls because it was already paid for 50 years ago. I mean, what's the logic behind that? You spend (tax) money once and then it's free forever? Road maintenance and widenings are paid for by Santa Claus?

I read comments like that frequently in American newspapers.


----------



## sotonsi

LtBk said:


> subsidies to corporations.


those who are allergic to public spending on anything are incredibly anti government interference in the markets - it's the centre-right/centre/centre-left that want taxpayer's money subsidise big business via bailouts, etc (and the full-on left want the government to be big business), not the small state people on the full-on right*.

As well as defence spending, spending on the judicial system (police, judges, prosecutors, jails etc) would be supported by those small government types. So basically a view of the state that is 'guys we all pay to get rid of bad guys and protect our rights'**.

*I'm using left-right to refer to economic matters, not social, cultural, etc matters. For 'left' read 'economic authoritarians', for 'right' read 'economic liberals'. The Nazis were centre to centre-left on this axis, going for the 'third way' between market and state.
**Probably an oversimplification and certainly something I myself find over simplistic.


----------



## Penn's Woods

sotonsi said:


> ....As well as defence spending, spending on the judicial system (police, judges, prosecutors, jails etc) would be supported by those small government types. So basically a view of the state that is 'guys we all pay to get rid of bad guys and protect our rights'**.
> ...


No, we've gone past that: we don't want to spend more on the police, and prisons can be privatized. (Not speaking for myself, obviously...) Although it would appear arming our teachers might be an acceptable public expense. hno:


----------



## diablo234

ChrisZwolle said:


> You know what baffles me most? People saying a road upgrade should not be paid for by tolls because it was already paid for 50 years ago. I mean, what's the logic behind that? You spend (tax) money once and then it's free forever? Road maintenance and widenings are paid for by Santa Claus?


Well I can understand the logic to opposition to toll roads (there have been several instances where people recieved incorrect billing statements or even who have never driven on a toll road who have been recieved a bill), but I don't understand the opposition to raising the gas tax or even tying it with inflation?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well I can understand people's resentment to toll roads (or paying for anything) but it's quite clear that the continuous tax funding shortfalls are not going to pay for any major project anymore. 

It's either a higher tax gas or tolls, or no construction at all. It's always fun for a European to see how Americans complain about gas being unaffordable at $ 3 - 4 per gallon. We pay twice that, plus a whole load of other mobility-related taxes as well.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

I agree I love the cheap fuel here but one thing to note is how fuel efficiency differs on cars here in the US and Europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*NC-540 Triangle Expressway*

Some photos of the recently opened Triangle Expressway in North Carolina.


IMG_6726 by Adam's Journey, on Flickr


IMG_6729 by Adam's Journey, on Flickr


IMG_6732 by Adam's Journey, on Flickr


IMG_6735 by Adam's Journey, on Flickr


IMG_6743 by Adam's Journey, on Flickr


IMG_6744 by Adam's Journey, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-500 Vancouver, WA*


Before: SR 500/St. Johns, Jan. 2012 by WSDOT, on Flickr


After: SR 500/St. Johns, Oct. 2012 by WSDOT, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*OR-230*

Oregon State Route 230, very cool view.


Mt. Thielsen from Oregon 230 by OregonDOT, on Flickr


----------



## SutroTower

Nice pic! I'd love to ski in that road lol


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Wow that is awesome.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

US 1 in Dumfries, Virginia, back in 1919.

Dumfries, Rt.1 1919 by VaDOT, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 281 Marble Falls, Texas*

Demolition of the Marble Falls Bridge in Texas, from various points of view.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 30 Toll Road, Ohio*

I learned about a new toll road project in Ohio, the construction of US 30 between Canton and OH-11 at Lisbon as a toll road. The project cost is estimated at $ 900 million, about half of that would be paid for by tolls. 

The viability of this link as a toll road is questioned, with 20 cents per mile. They think the oil and shale gas boom in eastern Ohio will increase traffic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Raleigh outer loop*

The NC-540 / I-540 will form the outer beltway of Raleigh, North Carolina.

Project planning is on hold for almost two years now due to a dispute over the proposed alignment. Most local officials and NC Turnpike Authority favor the southern route (as displayed on the map below) but apparently the US Army Corps wants to take a northern route through Garner, which is banned by state law. 

It seems basically an argument between the interest of impact on this suburb or the impact on the environment. There is no decent right-of-way available through Garner, while there is plenty south of it.


----------



## Lum Lumi

A short ride on Chicago's Lake Shore Drive (US Highway 41). My starting point was Lincoln Park in the north side, and I was heading to the downtown area. Shot this February, but just got around to uploading it. Enjoy.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*State Route 141, Missouri*

State Route 141 in the western St. Louis suburbs has been upgraded to a partial freeway.


D5647_CM_R2-52 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


D5647_CM_R2-56 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


D5647_CM_R2-64 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


D5647_CM_R2-72 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


----------



## sonysnob

A few photos of Loop 202 in the Phoenix, AZ metro area.







































































Construction of new three level interchange at AZ-24.














































For more pics, and larger versions of the above pics:
http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/AZ/AZ/202/index.html


----------



## fredcalif

I love the freeways in the phoenix area pavement is very smooth and nice, freeway all well lit at night and they all have art on them

it has been growing like crazy, freeway 24 and loop 303 are under constrution right now, next phase of 202 should start sometime next year


----------



## UK86

I like the way some American Freeways incorporate art into the structures, something we could take note of here in the UK.


----------



## tompaw

Hey Guys, here to report my I95 road trip. Again, thanks for all your tips and advices. Here's the map of the roads we took:

http://goo.gl/maps/yN2MP

We pretty much kept to I95 as much as possible. I had a co-driver, so we could easily do the whole thing in one day. But we decided to stay in DC for one night which turned out to be a good decision (more about it later). We were driving a 2013 Durango from National, no issues there at all.

So here are my impressions:

- EZPASS: I cannot understand why it is so difficult to have ONE website/phone number dedicated to the whole network (instead or next to each state having its own). I was trying to buy this damned thing starting in DC, but it was Sunday, so most of the usual places were closed. It turned out to be a pain and we lost around 2 hours driving around. Apparently, EZPASS on-the-go is not available at the usual EZPASS locations, which we had to learn the hard way. After all, we bought it at some NJTP service station.

- NO SELF SERVICE: One of the states up north had this funny NO SELF SERVICE policy at the fuel stations. I don't really understand why, but at least you don't have to wait for an attendant there as they immediately appear out of nowhere the second you stop next to the pump.

- The more up north we went, the more I liked the way people drive. Cruising around Miami downtown felt more like Spain and I didn't really like it. NY was much smoother and I felt like home up there.

- Generally speaking, driving on the interstate was a pure pleasure. The only time we experienced a traffic jam was when there was an accident (a car on fire near Jacksonville). As it turned out, the whole action was way on the side of the road, but EVERYONE had to slow down to 5 mph and take a picture with their phone, which caused like 10 mile long congestion.

- I love the concept of Express Lanes and I wish there was more systems like that in Europe. Used them heavily in Miami.

- I really liked the Baltimore part of I95, especially the junctions over water. We also found B-W Pkwy very picturesque in a strange way.

- It seems that motorway-only service stations are not very popular in the US, at least in the east. At first I didn't like the idea of leaving the motorway every time I wanted a waffle with bacon, but after a few stops I got used to the concept. I like european road buffets more, tho.

- One thing that cannot be beaten is the road signage in the US. The only time I used navi apps was with Waze, to monitor traffic, not to find the way. It was my first time driving around this country, and I haven't felt lost nor confused at any time. This applies to both intercity roads as well as the very downtowns of Miami and Manhattan. After you learn the concept behind naming the streets in a particular town, you can drive anywhere blindfolded (not literally) 

- If it was down to me, I'd use the same font and signs style across the whole US (same applies to EU).

Now, a separate paragraph needs to be written about Washington. This little town was the biggest surprise of my whole trip. I was expecting a boring, gray and half-dead sh'thole (like Zurich). Instead, we found ourselves in a place that looks like a combination of Barcelona (roads), London (buildings), Warsaw (White House) and Berlin (people). Most pubs were opened after 10 pm, there were roundabouts (wow!), you actually had to *think* to cross some junctions, and the road signs made no sense at all! I literally felt like in Europe!

All in all, it was a great ride. We'll surely be back very soon!

Here are some short vids from our little dash cam:

- I195/I95/Key Biscane in Miami: http://youtu.be/6oeda7YCpzk
- I295 Bridge near Jacksonville: http://youtu.be/jd71Flwg08M
- I95 Miami Express Lanes NB: http://youtu.be/Sb1znEgnMBo
- Times Sq Road Quality: http://youtu.be/NzfkoZfxFnM


----------



## geogregor

^^
Great summary of your trip.
Can I ask why did you drive from Miami to NYC? It doesn't look like sightseeing tour you were doing


----------



## tompaw

geogregor said:


> ^^
> Great summary of your trip.
> Can I ask why did you drive from Miami to NYC? It doesn't look like sightseeing tour you were doing


I love driving, I hate airports, I love proving wrong people who say its a stupid idea to bring an SUV to NY


----------



## diablo234

tompaw said:


> - NO SELF SERVICE: One of the states up north had this funny NO SELF SERVICE policy at the fuel stations. I don't really understand why, but at least you don't have to wait for an attendant there as they immediately appear out of nowhere the second you stop next to the pump.


That only applies to New Jersey where self service stations are illegal. In other states such as New York, Maryland, Massachusetts, etc self-service stations are the norm.

Anyways it sounds like you had an enjoyable trip.


----------



## Botev1912

Washington DC is one of my favorite American cities. It is very urban and the buildings and infrastructure look like Europe.


----------



## geogregor

diablo234 said:


> That only applies to New Jersey where self service stations are illegal. In other states such as New York, Maryland, Massachusetts, etc self-service stations are the norm.


I think Oregon has the same rule. It least it was the case few years ago when I was there.


----------



## Botev1912

Yes there is no self-service in Oregon.


----------



## pwalker

Botev1912 said:


> Yes there is no self-service in Oregon.


In general, you are correct. However, on Indian Reservations, namely outside of Pendleton, self-serve is legal, and is usually cheaper than other gas stations. Spend some money at the adjacent Wildhorse Casino, which has become a major resort, and get an additional discount.


----------



## geogregor

BTW, what are the arguments to keep self service banned in some states? They must justify it somehow.


----------



## Botev1912

Probably to have more people employed?


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

People are too dumb to put fuel in their car? :lol:

tompaw sounds like you had a great trip! Everything you said I agree with and you seemed to luck out with traffic! I suppose I need to actually venture into DC, I've avoided it because every time I was driving through I sat in terrible traffic no matter what day it was. I've heard about the European feel but with a 20-23 hour drive I usually don't want to stop there lol.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The correct name is the United States of Mexico. 

Anyway, there are some doubts about building toll roads or express lanes in El Paso. Some argue the average income in the metro area is lower than in other major Texas cities, which means paying tolls will be a greater burden to El Paso households than say Houston or Austin households.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

New signs for the Dallas North Tollway.


----------



## Rail Claimore

ChrisZwolle said:


> The correct name is the United States of Mexico.
> 
> Anyway, there are some doubts about building toll roads or express lanes in El Paso. Some argue the average income in the metro area is lower than in other major Texas cities, which means paying tolls will be a greater burden to El Paso households than say Houston or Austin households.


A completely new highway (basically an extension of 375) isn't needed. I-10 has plenty of ROW to add an additional lane in each direction from Executive Center to the state line, making it 2x4 to Mesa and 2x3 to the state line, matching New Mexico's recently widened portion of I-10 to Las Cruces. I-10 here does not have the traffic counts to warrant such a huge investment. I-10 in the lower valley (east of town) does though.

Btw, the tolled portion, which is basically in the upper valley (northwest El Paso), is the wealthier, more Anglo (but still significantly Hispanic) part of the city, so income isn't the issue when it comes to tolling.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Port of Miami Tunnel*

The second tube tunnel breakthrough of the Port of Miami Tunnel was achieved on May 6.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Wow they are moving along with that project.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The other major tunneling road project; SR-99 in Seattle. Boring will begin in the summer.

SR 99 tunnel launch pit complete by WSDOT, on Flickr


----------



## ADCS

ChrisZwolle said:


> The correct name is the United States of Mexico.


Well, if you want to be really nitpicky, the correct name is the United Mexican States (_Estados Unidos Mexicanos_)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Rockslide across State Route 25 in Smith County, Tennessee.


----------



## OakRidge

Those are some big limestone chunks........


----------



## Moravian

Blue Ridge Parkway in NC:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Loop 202 Phoenix, AZ*

This video details the proposed Loop 202 extension, or South Mountain Freeway in Phoenix.

http://vimeo.com/66645078

66645078

It's quite a long video, the animation of the new freeway starts around 13:20.


----------



## Moravian

Mount Mitchell/Blue Ridge Parkway in NC:


----------



## Moravian

Charleston/James Island SC:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Moravian said:


> Mount Mitchell/Blue Ridge Parkway in NC:


I absolutely love this area, did you go to Clingmans Dome which is not too far from the entrance to the parkway?


----------



## Moravian

I-275westcoastfl said:


> I absolutely love this area, did you go to Clingmans Dome which is not too far from the entrance to the parkway?


Unfortunatelly not, due to the lack of time. However - no doubts- the Great Smoky Mountains NP is the right idea for the next time. The Blue Ridge Parkway and the local countryside are really amazing.
At that time I could discover only the section between Asheville (with Biltmore Estate) and Little Switzerland.....After that I had to turn back to Charlotte/NC.


----------



## Suburbanist

It is possible to travel on a very scenic way between Washington DC and Baton Rouge LA via the Skyway Parkway, Blue Ridge Parkway and the NAtchez Trace Parkway (crossing the Appalachians in some other mountain routes + a brief stretch of Interstate travel to Nashville). 

However, the Natchez Trace Parkway, built on the same principles of the Blue Ridge (no advertising, mostly controlled-access), is far less known.


----------



## musiccity

I've been on the Natchez Trace parkway from Nashville to Tupelo. TBH it's kind of boring


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Natchez Trace Parkway is much flatter than the Blue Ridge Parkway. If you're not interested in the things associated with the Natchez Trace, I can understand it's not much more interesting than any other non-freeway in rural Mississippi.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A local bridge collapsed in Missouri today after a freight train derailed and hit the pillars. 7 people were injured. The bridge is located in County Road M near Rockview, not far southwest of Cape Girardeau.


----------



## brewerfan386

Just a nitpick:


ChrisZwolle said:


> The bridge is located in *Supplemental (State) Highway* M near Rockview, not far southwest of Cape Girardeau.


FTFW


----------



## Paddington

Stack interchange with I-17?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*I-820 / TX-121 North Tarrant Express, Texas*

Aerial photos of the North Tarrant Express project in Fort Worth Texas.


----------



## fredcalif

Paddington said:


> Stack interchange with I-17?


yes


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Fairfax Bridge, Kansas City*

The Fairfax Bridge spans the Missouri River between Kansas City, MO and Kansas City, KS.


D5678_CM-1046 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


D5678_CM-1071 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*I-75 Atlanta, GA*

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/states-first-reversible-toll-lanes-coming-i-75/nYjTm/

The first reversible toll lanes in the state of Georgia will commence construction later this year. It will be constructed in the median of I-75 southeast of Atlanta, through the McDonough & Stockbridge areas, ending just after the I-675 split. The new toll lanes are 12 miles long and free for buses and carpools. It's the first new capacity in greater Atlanta in quite some time. It will open to traffic in 2016.


----------



## Tom 958

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's the first new capacity in greater Atlanta in quite some time.


Not quite. There's a major widening underway on I-20 east from I-285 to Panola Road. I had it in mind to check it out on my way back from Florida a few weeks ago, but they had the ramp from I-285 north to I-20 east closed, and traffic was really messed up, so I didn't.

Also, northbound traffic was so bad in the I-75 project corridor and south-- on a Saturday afternoon!-- that I've put it on my 'avoid if at all feasible' list. hno: from what I've seen, the reversible roadway should be kept open _northbound_ except during evening rush hours-- for whatever reason, southbound is OK (except for the I-675 merge) most of the time.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I just realized this was posted in the wrong thread. Anyway...

_Henry County is a growing suburban county located in the U.S. state of Georgia. As of the 2000 census, the population was 119,341. As of the 2010 census, the county's population swelled to 203,922, up 70.9% from the previous census and becoming Georgia's 8th most populous county and the 10th fastest growing county in the nation._

Henry County is now the typical Atlanta suburban area with a mix of forest areas and small subdivisions. Its population density is quite low even though there are no large undeveloped areas anymore. If it was a Texas suburban area, it could have easily fitted over 800,000 inhabitants.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge, Dallas, TX*


Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*VA-147 Richmond, VA*


Old and New Huguenot Bridge by VaDOT, on Flickr


----------



## JimInJersey

*US 301 - Why Drive 95?*

Whenever I need to go from where I live near Wilmington, DE to southern Virginia, (or vice versa) I will always try to use US 301 instead of I-95. The section from Annapolis south to the Potomac is a little busy with intersections, but the part from the Nice Bridge south to Richmond is a walk in the park. We came up from Richmond a few weeks ago in the RV after a three-day weekend trip, and hit the Bowling Green - Potomac River section in the late afternoon. The light was beautiful. I took a bunch of shots from the driver's seat of the RV, so the quality is not the best, and please disregard the bug guts here and there. Over the Bay Bridge at Annapolis and then up the Eastern Shore is also a pretty easy drive compared to I 95, but it was getting pretty dark by the time we got there, so no pics, unfortunately. Once you get past Queenstown on the east side of the bridge, there's virtually no stop lights all the way up to Middletown, DE - just watch the at-grade crossings!

(Sorry about the two shots of "interstate" highway, I just slid them in here for continuity.)

Approaching the cable-stay bridge on I-295 over the James River, near Richmond:

I-295 D by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr

On the bridge:

I-295 E by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr

US 301 Northbound, somewhere between Bowling Green VA and Fort AP Hill:

US 301, Virginia by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr

Within Fort AP Hill:

US 301, Virginia by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr

North of the Fort, headed for the Potomac River:

US 301, Virginia by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr


US 301, Virginia by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr

Over the Nice Bridge, Potomac River, Maryland dead ahead...

US 301 N, over the Potomac River by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr


----------



## Scba

^^

I like driving Route 301, but the low speed limit from US 50 to Delaware drives me insane.


----------



## JimInJersey

Scba said:


> ^^
> I like driving Route 301, but the low speed limit from US 50 to Delaware drives me insane.


Yeah, I can see that - but in the RV I usually keep it under 65 anyway. I have trouble squeezing 8 MPG out of it, so I don't do fast & furious... :banana:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

8 miles per gallon? That is what a fully loaded 80,000 lbs semi truck gets in Europe.


----------



## JimInJersey

ChrisZwolle said:


> 8 miles per gallon? That is what a fully loaded 80,000 lbs semi truck gets in Europe.


Chevy P30 truck chassis, 454 cubic inch carbureted gas engine, 15,000 lbs, and a fairly uneconomical 3-speed automatic transmission. But every free night in a Walmart parking lot saves me $150 in hotel bills. :nuts:


----------



## desertpunk

*Borer Ready To drill new SR 99 Alaskan Way tunnel in Seattle:*









http://www.oregonlive.com/news/oreg...f/2013/07/in_infrastructure_seattle_urge.html


Here's a shot of the old Viaduct when it was under construction back in the 1952:









http://council.seattle.gov/2012/03/22/crews-strengthen-the-viaduct-to-prepare-for-tunnel-machine/


----------



## Scba

Damn, that was a hell of an operation


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 60 Tennessee River Bridge, Kentucky*

1931 bridge.









2013 bridge, opened July 31.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Tennessee Route 56*

The Hurricane Bridge in DeKalb County, Tennessee.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*TX-121 DFW connector*

The DFW Connector project in the Dallas-Fort Worth metropolitan area was declared completed. I'm not sure if it is actually completed, I haven't read about the managed lanes being in service yet.


----------



## Suburbanist

A nice driving video of the scenic Artists' Drive, in Furnace Creek, CA, within the Death Valley NP


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 114, SH 121, Grapevine, TX*

A 20 lane freeway. 7 free lanes and 3 toll lanes each way.


----------



## lambersart2005

what is the aadt on this section? enough for seven + three trough lanes?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There were 180,000 vehicles per day in 2011. A traffic study for this project in 2006 forecasted 350,000 vehicles per day by 2025, but I suppose the recession may have slowed that growth by 5 years or so.

It is located in a rapidly growing area. Tarrant County grows by 2% each year, or about 40,000 people per year. Nearby areas are also growing fast. 

I doubt if the managed lanes will be a success though. There are 14 lanes worth of free capacity, it'll take a long time before that becomes congested and people are willing to pay tolls to avoid congestion in the free lanes.


----------



## rantanamo

The thing I hate about the DFW connector is they actually created some nice logical connections at the DFW Airport end of it. I initially thought, why not create a simply interchange at 121/114/international parkway and make 121/114 the exits. Instead they made International Parkway/114 a right flyover exit and continued 121 to the south and through the interchange then turned it to the right to meed up with 114. Perfectly thoughtful and logical in the end as the 121 transition has long been the traffic problem, not 121 to the airport or 121 to 114 East. It has always been 121 to 114/121 west. So they decided to run those 3 lanes through and turn the whole freeway towards the west. But then at the west end of the project, they decide to kill this logic. Instead of just keeping 121 traffic on the right side of these now 7 lanes and creating a flyover exit on the right side that fly's over 114, a new left side exit is created. So the 114 traffic headed North West has to cross over the traffic head South West to reach their destination freeway. Yes, there is a small exit on the right one could take from 114 to get to 121, but why not keep the whole freeway and ramp where it is. Was this not the problem in the first place?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kilpatrick Turnpike, Oklahoma City*

A part of the Kilpatrick Turnpike around Oklahoma City has recently been widened to six lanes.


DSC03811 by okroads, on Flickr


DSC03813 by okroads, on Flickr


DSC03823 by okroads, on Flickr


DSC03827 by okroads, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

I don't know if anyone posted it but ADOT opened temporary detour of damaged US89 via previously gravel tribal roads.

It is going to be called US89T

http://www.azdot.gov/media/News/news-release/2013/08/28/from-navajo-route-20-to-us-89t-shorter-detour-opens-to-page-lake-powell

Interestingly after repairing US89 the newly paved road will be reverted to be just a tribal route.
I wonder to what standard did they upgrade it. What width etc.


----------



## Suburbanist

Generally speaking, are tribal routes opened to regular traffic?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^My guess is they're called that because they're under tribal jurisdiction, but that they're open to everyone.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*AR-530, Arkansas*

State Highway 530 in Arkansas opened to traffic today. It's an 18 mile two-lane road from I-530 at Pine Bluff to Star City. It will eventually extend south to Monticello and is upgradable to Interstate Highway. Its ultimate purpose is to connect Little Rock with future I-69, though plans for that are a pipe dream so far. 

In contrast to Northwest Arkansas, Southeast Arkansas is generally declining, especially around Pine Bluff. Traffic volumes are quite low on rural roads.

http://pbcommercial.com/sections/news/region/new-state-highway-530-opens.html

I drew the route in Google Maps:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*MS-67, d'Iberville, Mississippi*

A new interchange opened to traffic along State Route 67 in southern Mississippi. It serves a major retail area.

You can see the development through the years. The east-west freeway is I-10.

2005:









2010:









2013:









video:


----------



## skylinedude

*Southeast Wisconsin Beltline*

If you were thinking of what would be a "Beltline" route for Southeast Wisconsin here is what it would roughly be:

Wisconsin Highway 60 from I-43 in Grafton west to Wisconsin Highway 26 south to I-39/I-90 south to Wisconsin Highway 11 east to Wisconsin Highway 50 east to I-94 in Pleasant Prairie. This route takes about 3 1/2 to 4 hours to drive and it's a really good driving route. This route takes you to Grafton, Cedarburg, Jackson, Slinger, Hartford, Hustisford, Clyman, Watertown, Johnson Creek, Jefferson, Fort Atkinson, Milton, Janesville, Delavan, Lake Geneva, Paddock Lake and many other communities near this corridor. Does anyone else think this route would be good to designate by the State as a Beltline roadway?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Shoreway, Cleveland*

The westernmost 2.5 miles of the Shoreway in Cleveland (Ohio Route 2) will be turned into a parkway. Although touted as a "freeway removal" it will not actually remove the freeway, nor install any traffic signals. The speed limit will be reduced from 50 to 35 mph. This segment of OH-2 carries 35,000 - 38,000 vehicles per day.










For some reason I can only access the Ohio DOT website through a proxy.


----------



## Penn's Woods

skylinedude said:


> If you were thinking of what would be a "Beltline" route for Southeast Wisconsin here is what it would roughly be:
> 
> Wisconsin Highway 60 from I-43 in Grafton west to Wisconsin Highway 26 south to I-39/I-90 south to Wisconsin Highway 11 east to Wisconsin Highway 50 east to I-94 in Pleasant Prairie. This route takes about 3 1/2 to 4 hours to drive and it's a really good driving route. This route takes you to Grafton, Cedarburg, Jackson, Slinger, Hartford, Hustisford, Clyman, Watertown, Johnson Creek, Jefferson, Fort Atkinson, Milton, Janesville, Delavan, Lake Geneva, Paddock Lake and many other communities near this corridor. Does anyone else think this route would be good to designate by the State as a Beltline roadway?


What does "designate as a Beltline" mean?
That said, this thread has more than its share of people actually from Wisconsin (not saying that's a bad thing) - sort of like it has people from Slovenia, and the Netherlands - so I'll refrain from answering.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> The westernmost 2.5 miles of the Shoreway in Cleveland (Ohio Route 2) will be turned into a parkway. Although touted as a "freeway removal" it will not actually remove the freeway, nor install any traffic signals. The speed limit will be reduced from 50 to 35 mph. This segment of OH-2 carries 35,000 - 38,000 vehicles per day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I can only access the Ohio DOT website through a proxy.


So what are they doing, apart from lowering the speed limit?

PS: Cleveland rocks.
At least, having the lake there is nice.


----------



## Tom 958

Penn's Woods said:


> So what are they doing, apart from lowering the speed limit?


http://www.dot.state.oh.us/districts/D12/Documents/6.15.11 Lakefront West Fact Sheet.pdf

tl;dr: Other than reconstruction of the mainline lanes to incorporate a landscaped median instead of this, it looks like a grab bag of relatively minor improvements (including quite a few RTO street connections) that'd prolly make sense if I knew the area. :lol: Seriously, this strikes me as a very detail-oriented project rather than implementation of a grand scheme, though of course the objective of improving livability in the corridor drives the design.


LAKEFRONT WEST:
The Lakefront West Project is working to connect Cleveland's west side neighborhoods with Lake Erie by creating multi-modal connections along the West Shoreway (SR2 & USR6/20) between West Blvd. and the Main Ave. Bridge. The Ohio Department of Transportation (ODOT) and the City of Cleveland have developed a strategy that maximizes the effectiveness of the available project budget and accommodates anticipated traffic volumes, while preserving the goals of the “Connecting Cleveland: The Waterfront District Plan.”

The project has been divided into Phases I and II in response to fiscal constraints. The proposed changes to the West Shoreway corridor will result in the following improvements:

At the West Boulevard/Lake Avenue/Clifton Boulevard area (Phases I & II)
• Reconfigure the intersection of West Boulevard and Lake Avenue to calm traffic and improve pedestrian safety (Phase II).
• Close the Edgewater Drive ramp and replace it with expanded park land (Phase II).
• Rehabilitate the existing pedestrian tunnel and provide ADA compliant access to Edgewater Park (Phase I).
• Add a supplemental multi-purpose trail adjacent to the Shoreway from West Boulevard to Edgewater Park. This multi-purpose trail is located along the Shoreway in lieu of a sidewalk (Phase II).

At West 76th Street (Phase I & II)
• Improve the connection to the beach and multi-purpose trail with new steps and a ramp between the underpasses to accommodate bicycles, strollers and wheelchairs, and a connecting trail to the beach and existing multi-purpose trail.
• Rehabilitate the tunnels under the Shoreway and railroad including improved lighting and drainage.
• This project is currently under construction with completion anticipated in the Fall of 2011.

At West 73rd Street (Phase I)
• Relocate a regional sanitary interceptor sewer currently located adjacent to the Norfolk Southern (NS) railroad tracks.
• Extend West 73rd Street by building a new bridge under the NS railroad tracks.
• Construct a new two-way road along the south side of the Shoreway between the extended West 73rd Street and Edgewater Park. This road will link with the existing ramps at Edgewater Park to provide full access to lower Edgewater Park and the Shoreway (the existing Edgewater Park bridge 
will remain).
• Build a multi-purpose trail alongside the road to connect the Detroit-Shoreway neighborhood with Edgewater Park.

At West 65th Street (Phase II)
• Connect tthe existing multi-purpose trail to the new multipurpose trail.

At Division Avenue (Phase II)
• Construct a new at-grade intersection (right-in/right-out access).

At West 54th Street (Phase II)
• Construct a new at-grade intersection (right-in/right-out access). This work results in a cul-de-sac for Cass Avenue and removes some Cass Avenue pavement.

At West 49th Street/Herman Avenue (Phase II)
• Re-stripe the existing bridge to permit one lane of traffic in each direction. A two-way multipurpose trail will be provided and the sidewalks will remain. The existing decorative enhancements will remain.
• Maintain the entrances to the Cleveland Water Division plant and the Soap Box Derby track, and simplify the exit from/entrance to the Shoreway.At West 45th Street (Phase I)
• Simplify the right-in/right out access to the Shoreway.
• Construct a cul-de-sac at Tillman Avenue, making Tillman Avenue a two-way street entering from and exiting to West 49th Street. Unneeded pavement will be removed.

At West 28th Street and West 25th Street (Phase I)
• Close permanently the eastbound entrance ramp (from West 28th Street to the Main Avenue Bridge). The relocated access to the Shoreway eastbound for these drivers will be at the improved West 45th Street entrance.
• Remove the West Shoreway exit/entrance ramps at West 25th Street, relocating the access to West 28th Street. Widen the intersection of Detroit Avenue and West 28th Street to accommodate the traffic. The abandoned ramps between West 28th Street and West 25th Street will be filled in 
(subject to utility requirements) andd made available for development.
• Reconfigure the Intersection of West 25th Street/Main Avenue/Washington Avenue to create a through movement for Main Avenue/West 25th Street traffic.
• Simplify the intersection of West 25th Street and Detroit Avenue.
• Widen Detroit Avenue between West 28th Street and West 25th Street, and widen West 28th Street to accommodate the new traffic plan. 

Construct an off-road multi-purpose trail (Cleveland Lakefront Bikeway) from West 25th Street to West 65th Street (Phase II).

Reconstruct the US 6 West Shoreway pavement by reconfiguring the roadway to reflect a 35 mph speed limit, adding a landscaped median and removing the shoulders. US 6 will remain a six-lane roadway (Phase II).

LAKEFRONT WEST: Schedule
Phase I-A: Reconstruction and ADA compliance of West 76th and Clifton/Lake pedestrian tunnels.
• Tunnel work is currently being performed with completion in the fall of 2011.
Phase I-B: Grade separation at W. 73rd Street under NS tracks.
• Detail design is in progress.
• Construction is to start in the middle of 2014.

Phase I-C: West 25th/West 28th Ramps, West 45th Ramps, and Multi-purpose Trail (West 28th to West 25th)
• Detail design is in progress.
• Construction is anticipated to start in late 2014.

Phase II: Mainline reconstruction, Division Avenue Ramps, West 54th Street Ramps, Multi-purpose Trail (West Boulevard to Edgewater Park), West 49th Street Ramps, Herman Avenue Bridge, and West Boulevard Ramps.
• This unfunded portion will be led by the City of Cleveland.
• Schedule is to be determined.
• The speed limit reduction to 35 mph will occur at the completion of the mainline reconstruction. This reduction adds approximately 75 seconds to one’s commute along this section of the Shoreway.


----------



## MichiH

*Texting Zones in NY*



> Governor Cuomo Unveils "Texting Zones" Along NYS Thruway and Highways for Drivers to Pull Over and Use Their Cell Phones: > click <.


A joke? :nuts:


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I doubt it.
Texting while driving's illegal in more and more places (and stupid everywhere, IMHO), so why not discourage it by designating places to park? I'm guessing it may be as simple as little parking places on the shoulder.

I'll be passing through about 300 miles of New York, including 100 or so of the Thruway, on Friday, so I'll check them out and report back.


----------



## MichiH

It is illegal, of course. But designating special places for texting... Are there no simple resting places?

I think it's overacting.hno:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Rest areas aren't as frequent on American highways as they are in, say, France. You might have to wait - gasp - 30 to 45 minutes before you can send that urgent "LOL!". Which is why I'm wondering if they've established little parking spaces on the shoulder. For all I know, they're just adding this to the existing rest-area signage. (As in "don't text now, idiot; you can pull into the service area in X miles.")

As I say, I'll know more on Friday. :cheers:

As far as "overacting" is concerned, you'll note that there's an elected official and media involved.


----------



## Road_UK

In France there lay-by's every 10 km or so...


----------



## Penn's Woods

On the Pennsylvania Turnpike, there are *very* frequent what-look-like-parking areas...with no-parking signs. Don't know what that's about, and I haven't seen that sort of thing on any other American highway: emergency parking I suppose. (I'm not just talking about the shoulder. They're a safe distance from the traffic lane, have trash cans, but no toilets or anything. For that you need a real service area.)


----------



## Road_UK

In France they usually have a parking area with toilets and sometimes even a workout course...


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Vive la France.


----------



## JimInJersey

Penn's Woods said:


> On the Pennsylvania Turnpike, there are *very* frequent what-look-like-parking areas...with no-parking signs. Don't know what that's about, and I haven't seen that sort of thing on any other American highway: emergency parking I suppose. (I'm not just talking about the shoulder. They're a safe distance from the traffic lane, have trash cans, but no toilets or anything. For that you need a real service area.)


Yeah, we noticed them a few weeks back on a quick jaunt from Downingtown to H'burg East. They look like they're designed either for truck breakdown spots, snoozy drivers of any stripe, or places to park the road grading equipment. On a lot of the Turnpike, there's not a lot of shoulder to pull over on when your car goes achy-breaky, so these spots every couple of miles could be handy, I suppose. Though I wouldn't want to drive 4 miles on a flat tire just to get to one.:bash:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Okay, here's the deal with those texting zones, at least the ones on I-87 from 287 to the Canadian border:

1) On the Thruway between Kingston and Saugerties, there's one sign announcing a "text zone and truck inspection station" a few miles in advance. I imagine they just added parking spaces for cars to the existing truck inspection station.

2) Other Thruway service areas have little blue "text zone" signs added to the existing blue sign assemblies at their entrances.

3) If memory serves, eight hours later, I saw a grand total of one sign on the toll-free section north of Albany promoting an upcoming rest area as a texting zone. (Worded along the lines of "it can wait - text stop X miles")

I also saw a sign somewhere up north - maybe when I got off for gas in Plattsburgh - announcing a two-texting-violations-lose-your-license policy.

4) And there are lots of VMSes all along the route reading something like "Don't text and drive - New law - $150 fine and five points." Obviously this is all an effort to get people to stop being stupid on the road. Or at least to stop this particular form of stupidity. As opposed to adding new infrastructure to facilitate texting addicts.


----------



## Suburbanist

A nice video time-lapse driving compilation of CA-1 between Monterrey and Cambria


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Illiana Expressway IL/IN*

CMAP has published a report about the proposed Illiana Expressway, a toll road that would connect I-55 with I-57 and I-65, south of Chicago. 

http://www.cmap.illinois.gov/docume...+doc.pdf/9a87d4f5-06f6-450b-bf2d-ce0c7ed6dd17

As could be expected, they are not positive about the plan. 

Major issues;

* cost of construction will likely be higher than the estimate. They calculated the cost of construction based on the cost to construct US 67 and I-69, neither of which are comparable to the Illiana Expressway.

* it will likely fail to attract significant traffic volumes and will also not improve traffic flow on congested roads further north. A major point being the facility too far south of actual developments to be an alternative and non-existent congestion on existing local roads nearby. The facility will be located in Will County, which has seen very little southward growth over the last 20 years.

* incompatible growth projections compared to GO TO 2040 policy. This is imho less of an issue, it's not about what policymakers want, but what actually happens in reality. But it is unlikely that Will County will substantially urbanize further south in the near future. Nearly all growth has been north of Joliet, circa 20 miles away from the proposed Illiana Expressway. Additionally, growth in Will County seems to have slowed considerably since 2010.

Suburban developments are currently not farther south than 5 - 7 miles south of I-80, and that boundary has changed little since the early 1990s. In contrast, the suburbs west of Chicago are as much as 20 miles outside the nearest freeway. It appears to make more sense to improve north-south traffic west of Chicago than building a new toll road in a rural area that serves only a few small towns, hoping for massive developments which may or may not occur. This seems like a risky approach while Illinois' finances are already not sound.

CMAPs population forecasts on the other hand may be more wishful thinking than reality. They project that Cook County will add 1 million people over the next 25 years, while population has been on a fluctuating downward trend since the 1970s. Reversing that downward trend into consistent strong population growth appears to be an unlikely scenario.


----------



## CNGL

^^ Wow, I didn't knew the Illiana was going to be that long, giving it will connect I-55, I-57 and _I-59_, which is nowhere near Chicago... (I suppose you mean I-65)


----------



## el_dreamer_

Pictures from August 2013, US 77 near Corpus Cristy, TX.


US 77 Construction by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


US 77 Construction by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


US 77 Construction by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234

The Hardy Toll Road is finally being extended from I-610 to Downtown Houston. Right now crews are moving railroad tracks to make way for the proposed four-lane tollway, with construction of the elevated structure expected to start sometime in 2020. 

*Hardy Toll Road years away but already under construction*


----------



## desertpunk

Taking the FDR into town


Untitled by onesevenone, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 130, Texas*

SH 130 is now signed in San Antonio


----------



## geogregor

US Hwy 50 in Nevada, one of the best drives I have done in the US

















































































Some of the side roads:









I didn't dear to explore due to signs like this:


----------



## geogregor

Spectacular landscape



























Here we decided to take detour


















Despite signs like this...









...road was in good condition


----------



## Scba

Such an iconic road


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

geogregor said:


> US Hwy 50 in Nevada, one of the best drives I have done in the US


I know what you mean. I've driven those roads. Pretty amazing and mind numbing at the same time.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It doesn't look like the "loneliest road in America". There's traffic visible on almost all photos.


----------



## geogregor

ChrisZwolle said:


> It doesn't look like the "loneliest road in America". There's traffic visible on almost all photos.


The phrase was coined by one of the travel journalists who complained about lack of services and attractions along the route. Then local tourist boards started using the same phrase to promote the road.
In fact I have driven quieter roads in the US but they were mostly state highways. Among the US highways this one was among the quietest (together with US Hwy 85 in Dakotas). However it is still a major artery, the only one really joining remote communities in the heart of Great Basin.

The Nevada Hwy 722 though was really quiet. It bypass Us Hwy 50 for about 65 miles and we met 3 maybe 4 cars along it in well over hour we have spend exploring it.
Other quiet rads I remember from my journeys were:
UT Hwy 21 from Nevada border to Beaver
CO Hwy 10 from La Junta to Walsenburg (drove there in 2011)
ND Hwy 200 from Missouri river westward (2010)
NE Hwy 2 from Alliance to Grand Islands (2010)
US Hwy 189 in Wyoming from I-80 towards Jackson (2009)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most of US 50 through central Nevada carries some 600 - 700 vehicles per day. 

I've always been intrigued by low volume roads, perhaps because even the low-volume roads in the Netherlands are still with substantial traffic. 

I-94 in Eastern Montana has hundreds of miles with less than 5,000 vehicles per day. Likewise, I-15 in Montana has very low volumes, most stretches outside Butte, Helena and Great Falls carry only 3,000 - 5,000 vehicles per day. Only some regional autovías in Spain have volumes that low in Europe.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Top Gear did that stretch of 50. Although Jeremy called it an Interstate. :bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Chicago is the largest metropolitan area that has a freeway network to consist chiefly of Interstate Highways. Nearly all freeways are Interstates, except;

* IL 53 (7 mi)
* IL 390 (6 mi)
* IL 394 (9 mi)
* US 41 (8 mi)

There are also smaller metro areas that have nearly entirely only Interstates in their freeway network, such as Indianapolis, Charlotte, New Orleans, Tucson, Albuquerque and Butte (  )


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 59 Amelia Earhart Bridge, Atchison, KS*

The old Amelia Earhart Bridge in Atchison, Kansas is no more.

The bridge opened in 1939 and was closed in 2012 when a new span opened. It was blown up on October 9.

prior to demolition (it's the center truss bridge).

ameliapanoramic by KDOTHQ, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-520, Washington state*


Aug. 30, 2013 – High above Medina by WSDOT, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

More fall photos from MoDOT.


D5741_CM_R4-1 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


Cat_R2-143 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


Cat_R2-83 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


Cat_R2-81 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


Cat_R2-9 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Aug. 30, 2013 – High above Medina by WSDOT, on Flickr


Big news on the Weather Channel yesterday (maybe you can still find video at weather.com) is that the thing had to be closed for several hours on Saturday due to high winds - it was swaying dangerously....

Nice fall photos, too. Colors were peaking and the sun was out (which really helps) as I was driving through the Princeton, N.J., area on Saturday.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 460 Connector, Virginia*

Virginia's tallest bridge. It's interesting to see a European-style "valley viaduct" in the United States. Such viaducts are relatively uncommon in the U.S., where routes tend to follow the hillsides or valley floors.


IMG_4231 by VaDOT, on Flickr


IMG_4250 by VaDOT, on Flickr


IMG_4201 by VaDOT, on Flickr


IMG_4155 by VaDOT, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*US 59 Houston*


Rush Hour 59 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Professor L Gee

^^ Is this section not signed as I-69 yet?


----------



## Ders453




----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## JimInJersey

ChrisZwolle said:


>


That's pretty amazing - here in New Jersey, they wouldn't have even finished putting out the orange barrels yet, because they only do that between 7AM and 10AM, and then again at 3PM to 6PM..:bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*NJ-52 Ocean City*

Two documentaries about the replacement of the Route 52 causeway in New Jersey.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Damaged by Sandy? (Don't have time to watch.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They mentioned a hurricane / tropical storm in 2010, but not Sandy. The project is already finished, it was built between 2006 and 2012. 

It's a substantial improvement. While the old bridge also had 4 lanes, it had a drawbridge and no space for cyclists and pedestrians. The new bridge is higher with a fixed span across the waterway, and a separate bicycle/footpath.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Why doesn't GMaps treat NY 198 and NY 33 (in Buffalo) as freeways?


----------



## sotonsi

^^ because GMaps sucks


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 13, Gilmerton Bridge, Chesapeake, VA*

* Governor McDonnell Opens the New Four-Lane Gilmerton Bridge in Chesapeake*

Governor Bob McDonnell announced today the opening of the new four-lane Gilmerton Bridge on Military Highway in Chesapeake, one of the most innovative bridge replacement projects in the state. The new $140 million vertical lift bridge, which replaced the former double-leaf bascule bridge built in 1938, will ease traffic congestion for the 35,000 vehicles that use the bridge daily and provide taller clearance for ships. 

The governor joined the Virginia Department of Transportation (VDOT) with the city of Chesapeake during a ribbon cutting event held on the bridge's lift span. The new bridge opens to traffic at 4:00 p.m.​
Full press release: http://www.governor.virginia.gov/news/viewRelease.cfm?id=2075


IMG_0211 by VaDOT, on Flickr


----------



## JohnFlint1985

JimInJersey said:


> That's pretty amazing - here in New Jersey, they wouldn't have even finished putting out the orange barrels yet, because they only do that between 7AM and 10AM, and then again at 3PM to 6PM..:bash::bash::bash::bash:


honestly I think in NJ it is not that bad, comparing to repairs in NYC. I drive the Garden state parkway every day and see how they work building a new divider there. It is pretty rapid and quality of work is outstanding.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 61, Hastings Bridge, MN*

The new Hastings Bridge along US 61 in Minnesota will be inaugurated Friday. It spans the Mississippi River.

The new bridge replaces a deteriorating older span. The project cost is $ 130 million.


A tale of two bridges by chief_huddleston, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 50, Missouri*

A new alignment is under construction of US 50 east of Jefferson City.


D5743_CM-43 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

ChrisZwolle said:


> They say CA-1 is better southbound, because then you drive on the ocean side, where all the parking areas are as well.


It all depends from the time of day. In the mid day you drive against the sun going southbound.
You are right that it's easier to park oceanside but to be honest it is not a big deal going northbound either.
I've done it in both directions


----------



## sonysnob

geogregor said:


> It all depends from the time of day. In the mid day you drive against the sun going southbound.
> You are right that it's easier to park oceanside but to be honest it is not a big deal going northbound either.
> I've done it in both directions


I did it southbound in November, and I found that I was taking pictures into the sun all afternoon which kind of sucked. Both directions are beautiful, but if I did it again, I'd drive it northbound.

I'd like to do the bit north of San Francisco next time. I am also becoming curious about the Lost Coast section in the far north part of the state:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_Coast


----------



## geogregor

sonysnob said:


> I'd like to do the bit north of San Francisco next time. I am also becoming curious about the Lost Coast section in the far north part of the state:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_Coast


I travelled there about 10 years ago and it was one of the most fascinating parts of the US I ever visited (together with the Oregon coast)

Sadly, it was before I seriously started taking pictures during my trips


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Another bridge demolition, this time in Tennessee, State Route 49 near Ashland City (not far west of Nashville).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 75 Dallas, TX*

*TxDOT Approves Funding for US 75 Expansion *

In an ongoing effort to enhance state roadways and improve safety, the Texas Department of Transportation (TxDOT) approved a contract to expand US 75 from a six-lane freeway to an eight-lane highway from Spring Creek Parkway in Plano to SH 121 (Sam Rayburn Tollway) in McKinney.

The project is six and a half miles in length and will include drainage, traffic signals, signs and pavement markings.

The project was approved at the Transportation Commission meeting in December and was awarded to MCM for $47.5 million.

The construction start date will be established in upcoming meetings between TxDOT and the contractor.​
Press release: http://txdot.gov/inside-txdot/media-room/news/dallas/115-2013.html


----------



## JimInJersey

geogregor said:


> Ok, that's it for now. I have a lot of photos but I don't want to overload the thread.
> I'll post them on other days.


Thanks for the nice pics - even in the fall/winter, that's a spectacular piece of roadway.

A quick tale : In August of 1975, my new bride & I moved to Sacramento, I wanted to finish college as far away from the east coast as possible. A buddy had moved to LA earlier in the summer, so soon after arriving we took I-5 down there, stayed at his place in Hollywood for a few days, hit Disneyland, Griffith Observatory, Mulholland Drive, etc etc. For some un-remembered reason, we headed north again in the middle of an afternoon, up 101.

Around San Luis Obispo, we decided to take the coast road. BAM! as soon as the sun went down, we hit dense fog that I crept through at about 7 miles an hour, hugging the right lane and peering hopefully at the white edge line, for what seemed like the entire night. I think we finally headed inland way up around Santa Cruz or somewhere like that at about 3 in the morning. So one of the most beautiful roads in the world, I drove in complete darkness and fog. Sheesh...:nuts:


----------



## geogregor

JimInJersey said:


> Thanks for the nice pics - even in the fall/winter, that's a spectacular piece of roadway.
> 
> A quick tale : In August of 1975, my new bride & I moved to Sacramento, I wanted to finish college as far away from the east coast as possible. A buddy had moved to LA earlier in the summer, so soon after arriving we took I-5 down there, stayed at his place in Hollywood for a few days, hit Disneyland, Griffith Observatory, Mulholland Drive, etc etc. For some un-remembered reason, we headed north again in the middle of an afternoon, up 101.
> 
> Around San Luis Obispo, we decided to take the coast road. BAM! as soon as the sun went down, we hit dense fog that I crept through at about 7 miles an hour, hugging the right lane and peering hopefully at the white edge line, for what seemed like the entire night. I think we finally headed inland way up around Santa Cruz or somewhere like that at about 3 in the morning. So one of the most beautiful roads in the world, I drove in complete darkness and fog. Sheesh...:nuts:


This road can be quite dangerous, especially during winter storms which can wash parts of it away.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Loop 375, El Paso, TX*

The managed lanes or toll express lanes opened to traffic along Loop 375 in El Paso, Texas. They runs from I-110/US 54 to Zaragoza Road. This segment of freeway runs adjacent to the border with Mexico.

The freeway was widened from 4 to 6 lanes, with the new lanes being toll lanes. This is the first time express lanes were added to an only 4-lane freeway. According to TxDOT, the 2012 AADT on this stretch was only 32,000 - 34,000 vehicles per day, which makes you wonder why they widened this freeway in the first place.


----------



## Kanadzie

Hahaha! I love how they call it "Cesar Chavez Toll Lanes", Mr. Chavez being notable unionist of a certain questionable economic view :lol:

2 lanes in median of a 6 lane make little sense, probably with only painted white line seperators, probably the toll cameras will cost more than the toll revenue.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-293, Mid-Bay Connector, Florida*

The "Mid-Bay Connector" in the Florida panhandle opens to traffic today. The new toll road is a controlled-access super two bypass of Niceville and allows quick access to the Mid-Bay Bridge and Destin from the north. Travelers can avoid 14 traffic signals.


----------



## geogregor

More of California Route 1


----------



## geogregor




----------



## ChrisZwolle

How much traffic on CA-1 would be tourist traffic? The traffic volumes are very low around the Big Sur and there are almost no towns or villages.


----------



## sonysnob

^ Great light on your photos of the Bixby Creek Bridge. Did you go all the way up to SF on the PCH, or did you cut up to San Jose at Santa Cruz?


----------



## geogregor

ChrisZwolle said:


> How much traffic on CA-1 would be tourist traffic? The traffic volumes are very low around the Big Sur and there are almost no towns or villages.


I would say wast majority. Maybe even 80%. Almost everyone seems to be stopping here and there to take pictures. But that was on Sunday, maybe during the week there are fewer tourists but I doubt if the drop is huge.
Maybe out of season (February?) locals dominate?




sonysnob said:


> ^ Great light on your photos of the Bixby Creek Bridge. Did you go all the way up to SF on the PCH, or did you cut up to San Jose at Santa Cruz?


I went all the way to SF, more pictures to follow soon


----------



## geogregor

Here it is last few before flying out from SF




































I wonder how often they have to repair this road...


----------



## geogregor

Classic shot 





































Can someone explain why in the US during roadworks usually it's people who direct the traffic?
In Europe we mostly use automatic temporary lights.









And last shot from this trip:









For more you have to wait at least until April


----------



## Kanadzie

Driving in a pickup truck with dog in the back, such a simple activity, but it is freedom  

I would probably slow down very much, drift a bit to right side and run over that stupid flag-silhouette :bash:

In N America it is normal to have the two guys with slow / stop sign, it is more efficient and people will always follow them. Where I live, I see more and more use of the automatic light, but especially on a shorter zone, often you end up facing red and on the other side you can see everything is clear. So you say to hell with it and go, but then you risk a large fine as it counts as a red light.

Actually thinking of it, I have only ever seen automatic-type in Canada where there are no people at all (no construction happening)...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

These exact things have become very common in the Netherlands in the last few years. Many residential streets and school zones have them (the English language version).


----------



## Penn's Woods

geogregor said:


> Classic shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....)


Classic plate! Haven't seen one of those in years - they stopped issuing those in the early 80s or late 70s, I'd guess, in favor of the "sunset" plate (that you'd see in the opening theme of LA Law), which was one of my all-time favorite plates.


----------



## 865335

^Nice, I love old photos of my hometown...


----------



## FM 2258

^^

It looks like that style of bridge was popular at the time.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, the steel cantilevered truss bridge was a very popular construction from the 1920s to the 1970s. Interestingly, this type of bridge was only very rarely used in Europe. 

They are increasingly being replaced by cable-stayed bridges, especially those across the Ohio River. The main span of these cantilevered bridges usually maxes out at just under 1,000 feet. With steel being three times more expensive than it was 15 years ago, concrete cable-stayed bridges are often more cost-effective, plus local politicians tend to like the "signature" design.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Chisholm Trail Parkway, Fort Worth, TX*

The new Chisholm Trail Parkway will open to traffic in May 2014. The toll road extends from downtown Fort Worth to Cleburne and spans 28 miles of driving pleasure, as they call it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Harvey Tunnel*

The Harvey Tunnel in suburban New Orleans. It was built in 1957.

Harvey Tunnel by urbandecay., on Flickr


----------



## nadgobxe

Arizona - Nevada Border - Hoover Dam Bypass - U.S. 93 - October 2013 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcTMc0NNcTY


----------



## nadgobxe

Downtown Chicago I90/94 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpQDZsfpo7E


----------



## bogdymol

*Every highway sign in the United States, in one map*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Spokane Street Viaduct in Seattle.


----------



## Penn's Woods

bogdymol said:


> *Every highway sign in the United States, in one map*


That's brilliant, but it's not quite "every highway sign": many states number county roads, Texas has things like FM roads, and some toll roads (and other named-rather-than-numbered roads like the New York parkway system) have their own markers.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Spokane Street Viaduct in Seattle.


That bottom lane looks a bit warped.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Beautiful concrete arch bridge in Spokane, WA. It was built in 1911.


Bridge in Winter by scotts_pics, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 68, Eggner's Ferry Bridge, KY*

* Gov. Beshear Announces Contract Award to Construct Kentucky Lake Bridge *

Governor Steve Beshear today announced the award of a contract to build the first of the much-anticipated twin Lake Bridges in the tourism-rich Jackson Purchase of western Kentucky.

The $131.5 million project, awarded by the Kentucky Transportation Cabinet (KYTC) to Johnson Brothers Corp., of Fort Worth, Texas, will result in a modern, four-lane bridge to carry U.S. 68/KY 80 over Kentucky Lake and serve as the western entrance to Land Between The Lakes National Recreation Area.

The new bridge will replace the venerable but narrow and obsolete Eggners Ferry Bridge, which was built in 1932 and long ago ceased to meet modern design standards for the amount of traffic it must accommodate. The Eggners Ferry, joining Marshall and Trigg counties, has two lanes, each 10 feet wide, with no shoulders. The new bridge will have four travel lanes, each 11 feet wide, plus 4-foot shoulders and a 10-foot-wide pedestrian/bicycle path.

The larger Lake Bridges Project also includes replacement of the Henry Lawrence Memorial Bridge on Lake Barkley – a near twin of the Eggners Ferry. The KYTC is aiming to award a contract for the second bridge by December 2014.

In the Kentucky Lake region, approximately two miles of U.S. 68/KY 80 will be widened from two lanes to four lanes from Aurora, in Marshall County on the western shore, to just east of Kentucky Lake, where the project will connect to the four-lane roadway in the Land Between The Lakes. In the Lake Barkley area, the project will widen approximately 1.5 miles of U.S. 68/KY 80 from two lanes to four lanes from just west of Lake Barkley to just east of the lake.

Like the Eggners Ferry, the Lawrence Memorial Bridge, also built in 1932, no longer meets traffic demands in the region. Plans for the new bridge over Lake Barkley call for a design similar to that of the new Kentucky Lake bridge – four traffic lanes instead of two, with shoulders and a bicycle/pedestrian lane.​
Full press release: http://migration.kentucky.gov/newsroom/governor/20140211bridge.htm

project website: http://www.lakebridges.com

It will be a network tied-arch bridge. The 4 lanes is a bit over the top for 2,900 vehicles per day, but I suppose the additional cost for replacing it with a 4-lane instead of 2-lane bridge is not very high, and it will be safer. The rest of the corridor already features four lanes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Fort Madison Toll Bridge*

Now this is a unique bridge. The Fort Madison Toll Bridge across the Mississippi River near Fort Madison, Iowa.

It is a double-deck, dual road/rail swing bridge! It's likely the longest/largest bridge of this type and is the southernmost movable bridge across the Mississippi River. It is a private toll bridge, owned by BNSF Railway. It opened in 1927.


Fort Madison Bridge At Sunset by Partridge Road, on Flickr


Bridge over the mighty Mississippi at Fort Madison, IA by laurienapa, on Flickr

The toll booth is actually located on the center of the swing bridge section. The tolls are only charged into Illinois.


----------



## Suburbanist

Apparently the TBM on Seattle project (Alaskan Way replacement) is broken down and will need to be repaired.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*MN-43 Winona Bridge*

Another Mississippi River bridge project, the rehabilitation and construction of a second Winona Bridge.

The current bridge was built in 1941-1942 and is rated structurally deficient. The Minnesota DOT will rehab the existing bridge and construct a new concrete box girder bridge next to it. 

Construction will begin in July 2014 and be completed in March 2015 (that is fast!) Construction cost is $ 150-175 million.

I'm surprised they're actually expanding the capacity of this bridge. The current bridge is not overloaded with 11,300 vehicles per day, but apparently they are anticipating substantial traffic growth in the Winona area. However, the North Channel Bridge (two lanes) will be left untouched for the time being.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Minnesota Bridges*

It appears that the state of Minnesota is replacing nearly all bridges across the Mississippi River south of Minneapolis.

From south to north;

* I-90 Mississippi River Bridge; currently being replaced
* MN-43 Winona Bridge; replacement planned for 2014
* US 63 Red Wing Bridge: replacement planned for 2018
* US 61 Hastings High Bridge: replaced 2013
* I-494 Wakota Bridge: replaced 2006/2010
* US 52 Lafayette Bridge: currently being replaced
* I-35E Lexington Bridge: replaced 2004
* I-35W Saint Anthony Falls Bridge: replaced 2008
* Lowry Avenue Bridge: replaced 2012

Most of these replacements were due to the 2007 collapse of the I-35W Mississippi River Bridge. This bridge type is what they call "fracture critical", which means that if one beam cracks, the entire bridge collapses.


----------



## cuartango

ChrisZwolle said:


> It appears that the state of Minnesota is replacing nearly all bridges across the Mississippi River south of Minneapolis.
> 
> From south to north;
> 
> * I-90 Mississippi River Bridge; currently being replaced
> * MN-43 Winona Bridge; replacement planned for 2014
> * US 63 Red Wing Bridge: replacement planned for 2018
> * US 61 Hastings High Bridge: replaced 2013
> * I-494 Wakota Bridge: replaced 2006/2010
> * US 52 Lafayette Bridge: currently being replaced
> * I-35E Lexington Bridge: replaced 2004
> * I-35W Saint Anthony Falls Bridge: replaced 2008
> * Lowry Avenue Bridge: replaced 2012
> 
> Most of these replacements were due to the 2007 collapse of the I-35W Mississippi River Bridge. This bridge type is what they call "fracture critical", which means that if one beam cracks, the entire bridge collapses.


These replacings are due to the end of life of the bridges, or due to construction/maintenance issues?


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> It appears that the state of Minnesota is replacing nearly all bridges across the Mississippi River south of Minneapolis.
> 
> From south to north;
> 
> * I-90 Mississippi River Bridge; currently being replaced
> * MN-43 Winona Bridge; replacement planned for 2014
> * US 63 Red Wing Bridge: replacement planned for 2018
> * US 61 Hastings High Bridge: replaced 2013
> * I-494 Wakota Bridge: replaced 2006/2010
> * US 52 Lafayette Bridge: currently being replaced
> * I-35E Lexington Bridge: replaced 2004
> * I-35W Saint Anthony Falls Bridge: replaced 2008
> * Lowry Avenue Bridge: replaced 2012
> 
> Most of these replacements were due to the 2007 collapse of the I-35W Mississippi River Bridge. This bridge type is what they call "fracture critical", which means that if one beam cracks, the entire bridge collapses.


Are the ones that cross the Wisconsin line the responsibility of both states? (I'm sort of surprised there aren't more toll bridges along the Mississippi, actually. In the East, a state line often means toll bridges because of bi-state, toll-funded agencies being responsible for them.)


----------



## brewerfan386

Penn's Woods said:


> Are the ones that cross the Wisconsin line the responsibility of both states? (I'm sort of surprised there aren't more toll bridges along the Mississippi, actually. In the East, a state line often means toll bridges because of bi-state, toll-funded agencies being responsible for them.)


Of the bridges ChrisZwolle mentioned, only two of them cross state lines, I-90 and US 63/ Red Wing. There is some magic formula to decide who the lead DOT is (can't be bothered dig around the deepest depths of the WisDOT site to find it right now) but both states contribute to inter-state bridge projects.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

10,000 + pphd is usually when you can start justifying 4 laning though isn't it? I mean it isn't going to be a particularly busy 4 lane stretch, but my understanding is that 10,000pphd is around where you want to start looking at doing upgrades, especially if it is a regional route.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A two-lane road has no problem handling traffic in the 10 -15k range, the main issue would be capacity at traffic signals. For example the bridge at Hastings carried 30k before it was replaced by a four-lane span. Roads with 10,000 vehicles per day are often twinned if they carry a high truck share or substantial long-distance traffic (divided highways are safer) but twinning is often ommited if traffic volumes are only briefly above 10,000 vpd or if it is expensive to widen (in case of a bridge or tunnel).


----------



## Kanadzie

ChrisZwolle said:


> A two-lane road has no problem handling traffic in the 10 -15k range, the main issue would be capacity at traffic signals. For example the bridge at Hastings carried 30k before it was replaced by a four-lane span. Roads with 10,000 vehicles per day are often twinned if they carry a high truck share or substantial long-distance traffic (divided highways are safer) but twinning is often ommited if traffic volumes are only briefly above 10,000 vpd or if it is expensive to widen (in case of a bridge or tunnel).


The road has no problem but the drivers definitely have the problem :lol:

I think 10 000 vpd is usually a warrant for 4-lane freeway in areas here. I know in Alberta they will put a divided expressway at least for it, and here we'd put 2x2 freeway. That said it isn't always done, there's one horrible 2-lane farm road here with 50 000 vpd and lights, jammed at all times :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Columbia–Wrightsville Bridge, Pennsylvania*

The old Lincoln Highway Bridge across the Susquehanna River in Pennsylvania. It opened in 1930.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Gateway Express, Florida*

A new toll road has been announced for Pinellas County, Florida. It will be a tolled connection between the Bayside Bridge, US 19 and I-275. I couldn't find a good project website, but it will apparently cost $ 330 million and construction is planned for 2017-2022.

News article with video: http://www.wtsp.com/news/local/article/357093/8/Elevated-toll-road-coming-to-Pinellas-County


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No love for roundabouts in the U.S.? How about this in Brighton, MI.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Yuck.


----------



## geogregor

Wow!!! Almost like in the Old Blighty 

:cheers:


----------



## ttownfeen

Holy crap, so many possible collision points from drivers confused about whether to stay in the roundabout or turn! Why did the make this as a dumbell instead of an oval?


----------



## brewerfan386

^^
Plus the massive narrowing at the overpass and there are no facilities whatsoever for peds/ bikes. What a poorly executed idea all the way around.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*I-820 / TX-121 North Tarrant Express, Texas*

The 13.3-mile North Tarrant Express (NTE), a $2.5 billion highway reconstruction project, is scheduled to open by the end of 2014, at least six months ahead of schedule. NTE Mobility Partners, the project developer, made the announcement at today’s Northeast Tarrant Transportation Summit in Hurst.

The five-year project, which began in late 2010, has included the reconstruction of expanded frontage lanes and main lanes and the addition of TEXpress managed lanes, along IH 820 and SH 121/183 between IH 35W in Fort Worth and Industrial Boulevard in Euless. In addition to future business potential and the current economic impact—the project has 2,200 people working along the corridor—the NTE project will have a dramatic impact on mobility in the Northeast Tarrant County region.

The NTE project will nearly double the road capacity with the addition of four TEXpress lanes throughout the length of corridor. Drivers will have the option to travel along the newly rebuilt general highway lanes and frontage roads at no charge, or enter the TEXpress Lanes, which feature variable tolling with the objective of maintaining a minimum rate of speed of 50 mph.​
Good news for the Forth Worth area


----------



## Airman Kris™

ChrisZwolle said:


> No love for roundabouts in the U.S.? How about this in Brighton, MI.


Any idea how long this has been constructed ? There are quite a few here in Mississippi and people have a hard enough time going through those simple two lane points. I can not imagine going through this with majority of American driver's little knowledge of them. I will say, fantastic design .


----------



## sonysnob

The US-23 roundabouts have been there for several years now. I think it was completed in 2005 or so.


----------



## zaphod

I have no problem with conventional roundabouts or dumbbells and want to see more of them.

But are roundabouts undergoing mitosis really considered a good design anywhere, in Europe on modern roads?

But that monstrosity...I feel like even the best driver would experience information overload while simultaneously watching for other cars, navigating the curve, and trying to know where the lane goes.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^For those who understand Dutch: http://www.standaard.be/cnt/dmf20140221_00991251

I didn't watch the video, did read the text:

Veel van de dubbele rotondes in ons land zullen verdwijnen omdat ze nutteloos en zelfs gevaarlijk zijn. Dubbele rotondes zijn ronde punten met twee of meer rijvakken Sommige van die rotondes waren aangelegd om files te op te lossen, maar vaak zorgen ze voor nog meer file omdat mensen alleen maar de buitenste rijstrook durven nemen uit schrik dat ze anders gaan botsen met vrachtwagens of bussen. 

My rough translation: "Many of the double roundabouts in [Belgium] will disappear because they are unnecessary and even dangerous. Double roundabouts are roundabouts with two or more lanes. Some of the roundabouts were built to solve traffic jams but often the (cause?) more jams because people only drive in the outermost lane out of fear that otherwise they'd collide with trucks or buses."

Doesn't say what authority is going to eliminate them or cite any figures for its conclusions, though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Belgian article refers to two-lane roundabouts. These are different from the one in the photo above, which employs the turbo roundabout principle, where people generally stay within the lane once they entered the roundabout.

Two-lane roundabouts are rubbish because the available capacity is poorly utilized and encourages unpredictable behavior (drivers in the right lane may turn right or go three-quarters around, conflicting with traffic that goes straight across). 









Multilane undivided non-turbo roundabouts (scrabble-factor) are only useful if they are very large, traffic circle-size and possibly controlled by traffic signals.


----------



## Airman Kris™

zaphod said:


> I have no problem with conventional roundabouts or dumbbells and want to see more of them.
> 
> But are roundabouts undergoing mitosis really considered a good design anywhere, in Europe on modern roads?
> 
> But that monstrosity...I feel like even the best driver would experience information overload while simultaneously watching for other cars, navigating the curve, and trying to know where the lane goes.


I feel it may look like a "monstrosity" in fact that it could appear much more complex seeing it from above as we can see all of the design. However, driving and observing the roundabout from ground level may be a different situation entirely with signage,etc. We will just have to try it out..:lol:

And to be honest, looking at the access roads this roundabout most likely does not get enough traffic even at peak times to cause an issue.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Glenn Highway in Alaska.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 9 Copperas Cove, Texas*

*SH9, Cove bypass to Gatesville opens*

Central Texas’ newest strip of state highway opened Feb. 20 with a ribbon-cutting ceremony for State Highway 9.

The new 3.5-mile bypass runs around the east side of Copperas Cove, connecting U.S. Highway 190 and Farm-to-Market 116, which leads motorists to Gatesville heading north.​
Full report: http://www.forthoodsentinel.com/story.php?id=12964

SH 9 is a super two bypass of Copperas Cove, just west of Fort Hood. SH 9 was one of the original State Highways from 1919, but was scrapped in 1971 after becoming multiplexed with US Highways for the entire length. 

It's another example of how the number of a highway doesn't tell you anything about its importance. High numbers can be vital routes, while low numbers can be local routes, as is the case with SH 9, it is only 3 miles long.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*LA-1 elevated road, Louisiana*

*La. Highway 1 project moving forward*

Preliminary plans to build the second and final elevated section of La. Highway 1 between Golden Meadow and Leeville is moving forward.

The $330 million project is now expected to be completed sometime around 2017.​
http://www.katc.com/news/la-highway-1-project-moving-forward/

This is an unknown long bridge project. I only found out about it a few months ago. The elevated road bypasses a vital segment of State Highway 1 that is slowly sinking into the swamps and will become permanently submerged, not only during storm surges.

The planned length of the elevated road is 18 miles, which would make it one of the longest bridges in the world, and this type of records are not unknown to the state of Louisiana.

The location of the elevated road in its current form: http://goo.gl/maps/HqxvY


----------



## Airman Kris™

ChrisZwolle said:


> *La. Highway 1 project moving forward*
> 
> Preliminary plans to build the second and final elevated section of La. Highway 1 between Golden Meadow and Leeville is moving forward.
> 
> The $330 million project is now expected to be completed sometime around 2017.​http://www.katc.com/news/la-highway-1-project-moving-forward/
> 
> This is an unknown long bridge project. I only found out about it a few months ago. The elevated road bypasses a vital segment of State Highway 1 that is slowly sinking into the swamps and will become permanently submerged, not only during storm surges.
> 
> The planned length of the elevated road is 18 miles, which would make it one of the longest bridges in the world, and this type of records are not unknown to the state of Louisiana.
> 
> The location of the elevated road in its current form: http://goo.gl/maps/HqxvY



Should be a fantastic opportunity to get some great photos . The construction of these elevated roads being built over swamps is amazing to see, much more than bridge construction in my opinion.

Anyway , nice find!:cheers:


----------



## geogregor

US 75 in Oklahoma, mostly expressway.













































Now we follow US69, in some places it is a freeway



























In some places it gets narrow and slow as i passes through towns









Huge truckstop where US69 meets I-44


----------



## Tom 958

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Manor Expressway (toll 290) will open to traffic on Saturday May 17th. The Manor Expressway is a six lane and six mile toll road in the median of the US 290 frontage roads and connects US 183 in the west with SH 130 in the east.


Not far from there, the four level stack at US 183 and the MoPac Expressway is missing a right turn movement. OK, there are plenty of partial stacks in Texas, but they usually have frontage roads along both freeways for any missing movements. This one doesn't. And I don't even see any reference in the signage for how to make that movement. WTF?


----------



## geogregor

Missouri Hwy 5 connecting I-44 (in Lebanon) to US Hwy 54
Mostly in 2+1 profile to provide safe passing opportunities. Unusually clearly marked.


















Local county lanes in Missouri:




































US Hwy 54


















In places US 54 has freeway profile


----------



## fredcalif

freeway 101 South Phoenix, Az




















Freeway Loop 101 West Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*State Route 24, Mesa, AZ*

The new Loop 202 / SR-24 interchange in Mesa, AZ.


SR 24 Ribbon Cutting (April 15, 2014) by Arizona Department of Transportation, on Flickr


SR 24 Ribbon Cutting (April 15, 2014) by Arizona Department of Transportation, on Flickr


SR 24 Ribbon Cutting (April 15, 2014) by Arizona Department of Transportation, on Flickr


SR 24 Ribbon Cutting (April 15, 2014) by Arizona Department of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## fredcalif

Nice pics

Arizona has some of the best freeways in the nation


----------



## sonysnob

The Pacific Coast Highway, south of Bixby:









Full size:
http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/1/PCH_Bixby_aaroads_24x16.jpg


----------



## pwalker

fredcalif said:


> Nice pics
> 
> Arizona has some of the best freeways in the nation


I agree, but it certainly wasn't always that way. It has only been the last 25 years where Arizona has caught up. At one time in the late 80's Phoenix had some of the fewest freeway miles for a metro of its size. There was a time when Phoenix's surface streets acted as the freeways, with high speed limits, lots of speeders, and lots of accidents. So the growth of the Phoenix freeway system is probably the most impressive in the country the past couple of decades. Not to mention lowering the collision rates. 

Fortunately, the area had a lot of room for these new freeways, a lot of suburban growth, (before the Great Recession quieted things down), but overall, look at a 1984 map compared to 2014, and those 30 years have brought about huge change.


----------



## fredcalif

pwalker said:


> I agree, but it certainly wasn't always that way. It has only been the last 25 years where Arizona has caught up. At one time in the late 80's Phoenix had some of the fewest freeway miles for a metro of its size. There was a time when Phoenix's surface streets acted as the freeways, with high speed limits, lots of speeders, and lots of accidents. So the growth of the Phoenix freeway system is probably the most impressive in the country the past couple of decades. Not to mention lowering the collision rates.
> 
> Fortunately, the area had a lot of room for these new freeways, a lot of suburban growth, (before the Great Recession quieted things down), but overall, look at a 1984 map compared to 2014, and those 30 years have brought about huge change.


303 freeway is being built and there are about 3 more freeways on the planned stages


----------



## FM 2258

geogregor said:


> US75 in Texas (mostly freeway)


Glad they finally raised the speed limit to 75.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

pwalker said:


> It has only been the last 25 years where Arizona has caught up. At one time in the late 80's Phoenix had some of the fewest freeway miles for a metro of its size.


I believe that title is currently held by Las Vegas. 

Though I am not sure which freeways should be constructed in Las Vegas, save for a full beltway. Unless they go Pinellas County-style and construct some interchanges in major urban arterials. 

Phoenix however, seems to have recovered from the housing bust. Back in the late 2000s people predicted Phoenix would be a perfect example of the "death of the suburbs", but that has proven to be wrong. The 2010-2013 growth in Maricopa County was 5%, which is more than twice the national average.


----------



## Suburbanist

Phoenix needs a highway link on US-60 between Surprise, Peoria and Downtown. The current layout is dangerous, a very wide, but non-grade separated, highway with many intersections.


----------



## Road_UK

Have you driven there?


----------



## fredcalif

Suburbanist said:


> Phoenix needs a highway link on US-60 between Surprise, Peoria and Downtown. The current layout is dangerous, a very wide, but non-grade separated, highway with many intersections.


there is one now, in surprise you take the new 303 Freeway to I 10 and then will take to Downtown, in Peoria you can also take 101 to 17 that take you to Downtown.

and now they are building the Northern Parkway from Surprise will go all the way to the 101 Freeway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

US 60 may seem like a major route into downtown, but Phoenix's downtown CBD is small. In fact, Phoenix downtown CBD has the second smallest job share of any major metropolitan area in the United States. 

Only 1.4% of all metropolitan jobs are located in the Phoenix CBD. This is much smaller than in Houston (6.4%), Denver (9.5%) or even Los Angeles (2.4%).


----------



## Kanadzie

Road_UK said:


> Have you driven there?


I drove US 60 once from around Wickenburg to the airport in morning rush once, it was pretty crappy flow once you get to around Sun City.


----------



## Natomasken

fredcalif said:


> Nice pics
> 
> Arizona has some of the best freeways in the nation





pwalker said:


> I agree, but it certainly wasn't always that way. It has only been the last 25 years where Arizona has caught up. At one time in the late 80's Phoenix had some of the fewest freeway miles for a metro of its size. There was a time when Phoenix's surface streets acted as the freeways, with high speed limits, lots of speeders, and lots of accidents. So the growth of the Phoenix freeway system is probably the most impressive in the country the past couple of decades. Not to mention lowering the collision rates.


Totally agree. I think Phoenix has the best road system of any big metro in the country. Since most of the freeways (all the loops) are so new, they're completely up to modern standards. The only one that isn't is I-17 and it's not that bad. Plus Phoenix has an excellent dense grid of fast 4 and 6-lane surface arterials.



fredcalif said:


> 303 freeway is being built and there are about 3 more freeways on the planned stages


I was in Phoenix in March and checked out construction on the 303 between US 60 and I-10. The I-10 interchange is under construction. For roughly the southern half of this stretch, pavement has been laid but only part of it is open to traffic, with 1+1 traffic, and in a couple of places the ramps are used for signalized surface street connections. The northern part (above Northern Pkwy) is fully open to traffic until it hits US 60, where it reverts back to the old road. When completed it will make a great way to avoid all the congestion on US 60/Grand Ave between 303 and downtown Phoenix. I know they have or plan to improve many of the intersections with grade separations along Grand Ave but it will still be very congested. Even though much longer, 303 and I-10 will be a better (and probably faster) option.

The pictures are going north from I-10 to US 60 on 303.


----------



## fredcalif

here are some more I took today from the I10 303 Interchange




























here are some from the 202 loop/60 interchange courtesy of aaroads.com



















Arizona freeway 51










Arizona us 60 freeway










202/101 interchange in Tempe Arizona


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^What's with the colors of the shields on the last sign?


----------



## Natomasken

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^What's with the colors of the shields on the last sign?


Originally the route shields for the three loop routes each had a different color (303 was white on black) but AZDOT later decided to make them all black on white like a regular state route shield. Too bad, I liked the colors. I don't know the reason for the change.


----------



## Natomasken

fredcalif said:


> here are some more I took today from the I10 303 Interchange


Thanks! I somehow missed taking pix of the interchange construction.

I'm really looking forward to them completing the 202 loop (South Mountain Freeway), connecting the western and southern legs of I-10 and completing a full beltway around Phoenix. Unfortunately the money ran out for this and it will be years before it gets done. It will make it a lot easier to avoid downtown Phoenix traffic when visiting friends in Ahwahtukee.


----------



## fredcalif

Natomasken said:


> Originally the route shields for the three loop routes each had a different color (303 was white on black) but AZDOT later decided to make them all black on white like a regular state route shield. Too bad, I liked the colors. I don't know the reason for the change.


THAT IS correct, I like the colors too.
I read that in the future there are plans for a 404 loop, so that will be the 4 loop of the phoenix area.

the 303 10 interchange is supposed to be the largest 5 level interchange after the ones in Texas and California.
because of the crisis they are not going to build it all at one but in parts, and then they are supposed to build a huge interchange in the I17 303 interchange
and a large one for us 60


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Chisholm Trail Parkway, Fort Worth, TX*

The Chisholm Trail Parkway will open to traffic on Sunday. The new toll road stretches from I-30 in Downtown Fort Worth to US 67 in Cleburne. It is 28 miles long.

CBS has a report with some cool aerial footage. It features the classic Texas huge stack interchanges with I-20 and SH 183.

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/05/09/chisholm-trail-parkway-opening-for-traffic/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A map of the Chisholm Trail Parkway:


----------



## Tom 958

From a post I made a week ago at AARoads. Photos are mine.

...getting back on 400 southbound I took this pic of the MARTA Buckhead Station's new north concourse and footbridges:









A bit further south, passing under MARTA...









...taking the new ramp from 400 southbound to 85 northbound...









...and entering I-85. Not the neatest paint job in the world, is it? Just beyond here, I had to brake to allow a crush of traffic from the Lenox-Cheshire Bridge onramp to enter the highway-- on a Sunday afternoon! I've said it before, I'll say it again: I wish they'd taken the opportunity to give that ramp its own merger-free entrance lane. hno:









I stopped at QuikTrip at Sidney Marcus and 400 for a smoke break and walked over to take this photo, looking eastward under 400. Three different pier designs! The farthest away is the new ramp from 85 southbound to 400 northbound, with a two-column bent in the median and a hammerhead on the south. Would it have just killed 'em to make them the same?









From the other side, looking west. This is my second pass, and the pic still sucks. hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Alaska*

*Talks, planning continue on 220-mile road to Ambler mining district*

State development officials planned to be in Kotzebue on Wednesday for discussions on a road that would stretch 220 miles from the Dalton Highway west to a copper deposit in the Northwest Arctic Borough.​
http://www.greenfieldreporter.com/view/story/185d70ff7bd94ac19083ab22746c5cd4/AK--Ambler-Road

I always find these northern developments interesting. These areas are extremely remote with very limited or non-existing road access. I think by "road" you have to think of a gravel road.


----------



## Airman Kris™

ChrisZwolle said:


> *Talks, planning continue on 220-mile road to Ambler mining district*
> 
> State development officials planned to be in Kotzebue on Wednesday for discussions on a road that would stretch 220 miles from the Dalton Highway west to a copper deposit in the Northwest Arctic Borough.​
> http://www.greenfieldreporter.com/view/story/185d70ff7bd94ac19083ab22746c5cd4/AK--Ambler-Road
> 
> I always find these northern developments interesting. These areas are extremely remote with very limited or non-existing road access. I think by "road" you have to think of a gravel road.


Looks as if it only benefits the mining industry, So I would assume it will be made up of some sort of gravel .


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^And is it far enough north for there to be permafrost? Are there issues with building on that? (Of course, it could start melting any day now at this rate... which presents different issues.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Gravel roads aren't always cheap to construct. They have a lot of difficulties in Canada to construct roads through muskeg, everything sinks away in it during the summer. They either need to pile it (expensive) or dig it out and fill it with gravel (expensive too). 

Building in permafrost doesn't solve all problems, because in most areas the upper layer of permafrost also melts in the summer. Many gravel roads in antarctic Canada are built during the winter season for that reason.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*CA-57, Orange Freeway*

*It's done! 3-year project to widen 57 freeway ends *

Nearly 100 transportation officials, lawmakers and others gathered Wednesday morning in Brea to celebrate the successful widening of northbound State Route 57 between Placentia and Brea.

The $104-million project added a new northbound lane to a 5-mile stretch of the SR-57 freeway between Orangethorpe Avenue in Placentia and Lambert Road in Brea. The three-year-long construction project also included work on 12 ramps, 13 bridges and three miles of new sound walls.​
Full report: http://www.ocregister.com/articles/brea-614351-construction-project.html


----------



## fredcalif

ChrisZwolle said:


> *It's done! 3-year project to widen 57 freeway ends *
> 
> Nearly 100 transportation officials, lawmakers and others gathered Wednesday morning in Brea to celebrate the successful widening of northbound State Route 57 between Placentia and Brea.
> 
> The $104-million project added a new northbound lane to a 5-mile stretch of the SR-57 freeway between Orangethorpe Avenue in Placentia and Lambert Road in Brea. The three-year-long construction project also included work on 12 ramps, 13 bridges and three miles of new sound walls.​
> Full report: http://www.ocregister.com/articles/brea-614351-construction-project.html



in other countries you can almost build an entire freeway.
it is getting ridiculous. 
I5 is even going to be more expensive to widen a few miles


----------



## ChrisZwolle

$ 20 million per mile gets you a freeway in a rural area, yes. But this is a densely build-up area. They had to do a lot of bridgework to get this done. Google Earth imagery suggests they did not just added a sixth through lane, but also auxiliary lanes. The bridges seem to have been widened by at least 30 ft. Hopefully someone can make a video of that stretch


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 74, Charlotte - Monroe, NC*

*Federal Highway Administration Issues Record Of Decision For Monroe Connector Bypass Project In Mecklenburg And Union Counties*

The N.C. Department of Transportation today reached a milestone as the Federal Highway Administration (FHWA) issued the Record of Decision for the 19.7-mile Monroe Connector Bypass, a new roadway that will span from I-485 in Mecklenburg County to U.S. 74 near Marshville in Union County.

This move allows NCDOT to immediately resume purchasing right of way, conducting permitting work and developing the final design for the project.

Construction on the project is scheduled to start in late 2014 or early 2015.​
Full press release: https://apps.ncdot.gov/newsreleases/details.aspx?r=9847

An important project for North Carolina. Charlotte is turning into another Atlanta with an inefficient highway network if they don't do projects like this. Union County doubled in population since 2000 (212,000 people in 2013).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Loop 303, Phoenix, AZ*

Loop 303 appears to be designed for a future 10 lane layout:

All imagery dated March 2014.

At Northern Avenue









At Northern Parkway









At Olive Avenue









At Peoria Avenue


----------



## grs1

http://www.kwch.com/news/local-news/kansans-say-us-highway-50-is-too-dangerous/26111338


----------



## Scba

Drove the Blue Star Memorial Highway portion of US 301 in Maryland yesterday. Can't help but wonder if at one point there was thought of making the highway an interstate from the Bay Bridge to Delaware. Most of it is already interstate-grade, very limited access.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^One problem would be that it dumps you onto a very different level of road at the Delaware line.


----------



## Scba

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^One problem would be that it dumps you onto a very different level of road at the Delaware line.


Wouldn't be very hard to widen and extend it to US 40 or DE 1


----------



## Penn's Woods

There's a town right there. And has Delaware ever shown any interest in connecting it to 95 or Del. 1?


----------



## Kanadzie

De la where?


----------



## Scba

Penn's Woods said:


> There's a town right there. And has Delaware ever shown any interest in connecting it to 95 or Del. 1?


I know that there's been a lot of talk about rerouting 301 in the Glasgow area and building some kind of bypass.

I'm not saying that they need to build this, because 301 between there and the bay is very lightly traveled, doing the whole thing into an interstate isn't necessary. I just wonder what the original plan was.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Ah. I was thinking Middletown. (And I'm not arguing for or against, either.... :cheers


----------



## AlanHaydar

Please someone help me how i can upload a photo here..


----------



## Tom 958

AlanHaydar said:


> Please someone help me how i can upload a photo here..


You can't. You have to use a service like photobucket or imgur, then link to your uploaded photo.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Fresno*

The new "braided ramps" of SR-180 in Fresno, California.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

It's called a basketweave! First used in Toronto on the 401, its used to exchange the collector and express portions of the highway. (or in this case, the two highway interchanges)


----------



## diablo234

Scba said:


> I know that there's been a lot of talk about rerouting 301 in the Glasgow area and building some kind of bypass.
> 
> I'm not saying that they need to build this, because 301 between there and the bay is very lightly traveled, doing the whole thing into an interstate isn't necessary. I just wonder what the original plan was.


Speaking of US 301 I am surprised that the section between La Plata and Bowie has not been planned to be eventually turned into a freeway considering that there is a very large median in a few spots. Honestly I always thought I-97 should have been routed along MD 3/US 301 into Virginia to serve as a defacto bypass of the DC Beltway.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> The new "braided ramps" of SR-180 in Fresno, California.


Which in first place shouldn't have been CA-180. It blocks a possible I-180 in the Bay Area (Or even Sacramento), and it's part of the reason of why I-238 exists.


----------



## sotonsi

CNGL said:


> Which in first place shouldn't have been CA-180. It blocks a possible I-180 in the Bay Area (Or even Sacramento), and it's part of the reason of why I-238 exists.


Except CA180 predates the intersate system by about 20 years, having been created in 1934!


----------



## Penn's Woods

Actually, now that I think of it, the Richmond-San Rafael Bridge was once designated I-180. So that designation's usable.

There's no excuse for I-238.


----------



## CNGL

^^ Caltrans doesn't want to duplicate numbers. That was discussed at least once here.


----------



## JimInJersey

*A couple of shots of the Susquehanna Trail, US 15/11 in central Pennsylvania, USA*

This is a fairly nice drive, from just north of Harrisburg up to around Williamsport or so, it parallels the Susquehanna River for much of the journey, and goes through some little towns and settlements that haven't changed much in 200 years. We took it southbound a few weeks ago coming down from I-80 near Lock Haven.

US 15/11 South by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr


US 15/11 South by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr

Yes, this is an Amish buggy on the side of the road... 
US 15/11 South, w/Buggy by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr

US 15/11 South by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr

US 15/11 S near Duncannon, PA by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr

This one is actually US 322, after you jump the river and get on the east bank. A few miles north of Harrisburg.
US 322 N of Harrisburg PA by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr


----------



## Natomasken

^^ I like roads like this. Four lanes so you can keep up a good speed but more connected to the surroundings, unlike freeways which often feel isolated.


----------



## Kanadzie

I've driven that route  It's interesting how steep the grade is on either side of the road, people have made houses on like 45% grades, no idea how they get their cars up the driveways...

I did get stuck for 2 hours on a 4 lane section of US 322 though, there was a crash and they closed the road, and nobody knew what was going on, or could do anything, on your left a concrete barrier, on your right, side of the mountain...

it's definitely much less isolated than I-80 which is super empty, but on I-80 you can drive super fast...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Opal Interchange, Fauquier County, VA*

This project will replace the current at-grade left-turn movements from Route 29 southbound onto Route 17 south with a grade-separated flyover interchange.

The project will improve safety and traffic flow at this high-volume location. The current dual left-turn lanes on Route 29 south often overflow onto the southbound travel lanes during periods of peak volume. This condition creates a safety issue since southbound through traffic traveling at highway speed must stop until the left-turning traffic clears the travel lane.​
http://www.virginiadot.org/projects/culpeper/opal_interchange.asp


IMG_2259 by VaDOT, on Flickr

Interesting approach, an uncommon solution.


----------



## Kanadzie

Indeed, why not take out the signals and block off the median, unless they didn't want to annoy the gas station...


----------



## Natomasken

Kanadzie said:


> Indeed, why not take out the signals and block off the median, unless they didn't want to annoy the gas station...


That's what it looks like in part, but the signals would still needed for the other traffic at that intersection anyway. There's a map linked from the VDOT website that shows the new connection as US 17 and the old section as Business US 17 but that would only be for the southbound 17 traffic, as northbound 17 traffic still uses just the old road.


----------



## Tom 958

Continued from this post in the US Interstate Highways thread...

To me, Cantrell Road, AR 10, is the most interesting highway in Little Rock. Starting west of town, it enters Little Rock from the mountainous west, becomes a four-lane arterial, snakes down a mountainside, becomes a waterfront expressway downtown, then S-curves across the downtown street grid to tie directly into I-30. So of course I start my narrative at the _east_ end...

Here's a Google Maps link of the downtown segment, since I'm too lazy to upload a map. The segment I'm referring to is labeled La Harpe Boulevard on the map, but the BGS' call it Cantrell Road.

Entering Cantrell from I-30:










At the intersection with Markham Street. Note the sharp curve. This intersection also serves as the primary access point between the lovely waterfront park and the reasonably vibrant tourist district, so low traffic speeds are very desirable here. The Clinton Library is about a half mile to the east on Markham, and the trolley runs there via Markham.










Further west, the road runs under bridges and the city's convention center. Reflex action is to call for an "urban boulevard" here so as to "reconnect downtown with the neglected waterfront," but I think that'd be overkill here; the waterfront is far from neglected, and the topography isn't well suited to providing another walkable connection, even if the convention center wasn't in the way. This one is westbound, about to pass under the Main Street Bridge:









Eastbound, passing under the convention center:










From my own limited travels there, congestion appears to be rare in Little Rock except for leaving downtown headed northward at the afternoon peak. I happened to be headed that way once, and the bridges over the Arkansas were jammed, with I-30 being sluggish. Returning, I meant to head southbound over the Broadway Bridge (I guess that's what it's called-- Google just labels it US 70B!) because there are right-turn ramps connecting it to Cantrell in the southbound-to-westbound direction I was heading in. Unfortunately, though, we ended up on the Main Street Bridge instead, and we had to return to Cantrell via congested and confusing surface streets. The positive aspect of that is that there's little if any congestion on Cantrell itself, even during rush hour since the downtown streets aren't capable of delivering enough traffic to Cantrell to cause a problem.

OT: I'd expected to drive to Little Rock, but my boss insisted that I fly (I suspect that was so I couldn't escape except by buying my own plane ticket or hitchhiking!). Direct flights from ATL to Little Rock are horrendously expensive, so my flight involved a change of planes at Charlotte's sprawling, smoke-free airport (!). So, that's five or more hours' flying time, two hours to get through ATL airport security, another hour to get from my house to the airport, against a nine hour drive and having to rent a Nissan Altima instead of having a proper construction vehicle to drive. All in all, I would rather have driven my work van. And, the flight itself was pretty brutal, but there was this. I'm amazed that they didn't charge extra for this seat:


----------



## geogregor

Three shots from rural Mississippi


----------



## Kanadzie

I always smile seeing road signs with bullet holes :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Loop 303, Phoenix, AZ*

* ADOT opens two ramps connecting Loop 303, Interstate 10 
*

*Drivers in the Goodyear area, west of Phoenix, have a new and improved way to travel between Interstate 10 and the Loop 303 freeway, according to the Arizona Department of Transportation.*

Crews building the interchange linking I-10 and Loop 303 in Goodyear opened two elevated ramps this morning, providing drivers with the first-ever direct connections between the two freeways.

One of the new ramps connects southbound Loop 303 traffic to eastbound I-10, while the second ramp provides eastbound I-10 traffic with a faster way to reach northbound Loop 303.

ADOT expects to open two remaining ramps at the interchange by September.

Construction on the $145 million freeway-to-freeway interchange started in November 2011.​
Full press release: http://www.azdot.gov/media/News/new...s-two-ramps-connecting-loop-303-interstate-10


----------



## Kanadzie

that's a really nice expressway especially with the buttonhook style left turns

In Quebec we get wet dreams about our weak-sauce 2 lane freeways (well, just A-50) but such thing as above probably costs similar and would work better.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*New Jersey State Route 3*

*Route 3 over Passaic River Bridge traffic to shift to final configuration this week in Bergen County*

New Jersey Department of Transportation (NJDOT) officials today announced the shifting of Route 3 traffic in both directions into the final configuration over the newly constructed Passaic River Bridge as the project nears completion. 

The final road configuration has three bridge spans: The center span has three express lanes in each direction; the northern span carries three westbound local lanes, including one of which becomes a ramp to access Route 21 in both directions; and the southern span carries three eastbound local lanes, including one that is an off ramp to Park Avenue in Rutherford and Lyndhurst.​
Press release: http://www.state.nj.us/transportation/about/press/2014/081414.shtm

According to the design drawings, the new bridge has 2+3+3+2 lanes, plus 4 shoulders. The old bridge had six lanes with no shoulders, so the new bridge is more than twice as wide. Mainline NJ-3 has also been widened to eight lanes from the bridge to NJ-17.

bridge design layout:


----------



## Scba

Hadn't ever noticed before yesterday, but there's a Delaware Route 279 now, resigned from a portion of DE 2 at the state line.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-520, Seattle, WA*

*New SR 520 HOV lanes open for business*

*This morning’s commute greeted carpoolers and bus riders with brand new HOV lanes on State Route 520 between Bellevue and Medina. Crews working on the SR 520 Eastside Transit and HOV Project placed the final lane striping over the weekend for the new HOV lanes. At 5 a.m. this morning, Sept. 15, the lanes opened to carpools of three or more people and transit for the first time. *

New HOV lanes are now available to carpools of three or more people, vanpools, motorcycles and transit. The HOV lanes span approximately two miles between Bellevue and Medina. This heavily used stretch of SR 520 carries about 70,000 vehicles each weekday.​
Full press release: http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/News/2014/09/15_SR520HOVLanesOpen.htm


New HOV lanes open on Eastside by WSDOT, on Flickr


----------



## Botev1912

why 3+ people?


----------



## Innsertnamehere

probably because they think too many people will use them if they allow vehicles with 2 people in them, so they upped the threshold to ensure the HOVS remain free flowing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, it has been found that approximately 50% of all HOV lane users are family members who would have traveled together regardless of the existance of an HOV lane (thus not reducing the amount of vehicles on the road, defeating the purpose of an HOV lane). A 3+ HOV lane encourages actual carpooling.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some more State Route 520. These are proposals for the 'Portage Bay Bridge', which is the westernmost bridge of SR-520 (just east of I-5) in Seattle.


Portage Bay Bridge with cable stay design by WSDOT, on Flickr


Portage Bay Bridge with box girder design by WSDOT, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-682, Florida*

The 35th Avenue Bridge in Pinellas County. A two-lane bridge has been replaced by a multilane bridge.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Highway 7, Alaska*

The draft supplemental EIS has been published for the 'Juneau Access Improvement' (JAI) project in Alaska. The preferred alternative is a 50 mile road along the Lynn Canal to a new ferry terminal near the Katzehin River. It would then provide a short ferry service to both Haines (Haines Highway) and Skagway (Klondike Highway). It would shorten travel times to Juneau considerably. The project cost is $ 623 million for the road and another $ 50 million for the ferry terminals and ferries.


----------



## sotonsi

~10 miles more to reach Skagway. I wonder why they stopped just after bridging the Katzehin River (at quite a cost one imagines).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think it may be because traffic would split 50/50 to Haines and Skagway, and both a bridge to Haines or an extension to Skagway would be unprofitable. 

The Haines Highway would provide faster access to the rest of Alaska, but the Klondike Highway would provide better access to Whitehorse, the only city of significance within a few hundred miles.


----------



## sotonsi

Oh yes, traffic splits and you can't serve both directly.

You'd still use the Haines ferry to get to Fairbanks/Anchorage (even from Skagway) - 65 miles shorter from Juneau is not to be sniffed at. Given that the Lynn Canal ferry routes are profitable, reducing the distance by building the JAI will increase that (or lower fares), and surely changing the route from a 25-something mile triangle (per JAI) to a 10-mile there-and-back can increase frequency and speed too.

Or perhaps the ferry is most popular Juneau-Skagway and thus turning that into a road would eat into the AMH's cashflow?


----------



## xzmattzx

Scba said:


> Hadn't ever noticed before yesterday, but there's a Delaware Route 279 now, resigned from a portion of DE 2 at the state line.


Thanks, I wasn't aware of this.


----------



## Nexis

Some recent pictures of the Bear Mountain Bridge


Bear Mountain Bridge Eastbound by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Bear Mountain Bridge Eastbound by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Bear Mountain Bridge Eastbound by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-530, Oso, WA*

On March 22, a large landslide destroyed State Route 530 near Oso, Washington and killed 43 people.


Aerial View of slide over SR 530 near Oso by WSDOT, on Flickr

The Washington Department of Transportation has rebuilt State Route 530.


Looking east at new SR 530 by WSDOT, on Flickr


Looking west by WSDOT, on Flickr


----------



## LeCom

Hurricane Sandy aftermath, 2012. Route 4, Bergen County, NJ. Gas lines like these were common for well over a week after the hurricane. I've spent hours in at least one such line myself.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wasn't that due to the fact that most gas stations did not have power to operate the pumps?


----------



## bigic

Or the price wasn't right?


----------



## jchernin

^ Quite a few construction cranes in that shot


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Alaska*

At Your Own Risk Road, 20 miles north of Fairbanks, Alaska.


----------



## Suburbanist

Speaking of Seattle, what is the situation on their TBM?


----------



## 00Zy99

Suburbanist said:


> Speaking of Seattle, what is the situation on their TBM?


Which one?


----------



## geogregor

Hwy 146 in Houston (Fred Hartman Bridge)


----------



## Scba

ChrisZwolle said:


> At Your Own Risk Road, 20 miles north of Fairbanks, Alaska.


Looks aptly named


----------



## geogregor

Roads of Texas Hill Country:


----------



## geogregor




----------



## mcarling

Suburbanist said:


> Speaking of Seattle, what is the situation on their TBM?





00Zy99 said:


> Which one?


I'm confident Suburbanist meant the Alaskan Way Viaduct replacement tunnel. Information may be found here: http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/Projects/Viaduct/Contents/Item/Display/1670


----------



## FM 2258

geogregor said:


> <snip>


As you can tell from my avatar, Texas Farm Roads are my favorite highways, now with 75 mph speed limits on some of them!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 17, Myrtle Beach, SC*

http://www.postandcourier.com/artic.../new-120m-interchange-in-myrtle-beach-opening

* Officials on Thursday are cutting the ribbon for the new interchange where busy U.S. 17 crosses S.C. Route 707 at what was one the back gate of the old Myrtle Beach Air Force Base. *

The $120 million project has been years in the making.​
Hefty price tag... $ 120 million for a single diamond interchange.


----------



## Nexis

Looking Eastbound over New Jersey 495 

Crossing over NJ 495 in Secaucus,New Jersey by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new bridge opened to traffic at the Iowa-Nebraska state line. It is part of a new US 34 alignment north of Plattsmouth and crosses the Missouri River. It opened on October 22.


----------



## PinPeat

*Newport Beach, CA*

Newport Beach 10-18-14 (27) by Photo Nut 2011, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat

*California*

October 21, 2014 (8) by gaymay, on Flickr


----------



## Kanadzie

I wonder how much extra gasoline you have to pay to drive through there because of the aerodynamic drag from the windmolen :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 121, North Tarrant Express, TX*

25 lanes left to right in this picture.


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> A new bridge opened to traffic at the Iowa-Nebraska state line. It is part of a new US 34 alignment north of Plattsmouth and crosses the Missouri River. It opened on October 22.


This will relieve access to Omaha over I-80 and I-480 bridges.


----------



## CNGL

PinPeat said:


> *California*
> 
> (Pic deleted due to budget cuts)
> October 21, 2014 (8) by gaymay, on Flickr


Wrong thread. This is I-10.


----------



## weava

ChrisZwolle said:


> 25 lanes left to right in this picture.


and almost all of them empty, and then the one section is packed. seems like a lot of unneeded lanes to me.


----------



## Suburbanist

A quirk country road drive in Canon City


----------



## Suburbanist

*CA-60 Riverside-Beaumont*

A neat video of a substandard expressway that connects Riverside wiht Beuamont.


----------



## VoltAmps

^^ How is that substandard? Better than majority of European expressways


----------



## Jschmuck

^^ small/no shoulders


----------



## Innsertnamehere

10 lanes in a city of 300,000? that seems a little oversized..

edit: its suburban LA, nevermind.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

VoltAmps said:


> ^^ How is that substandard? Better than majority of European expressways


I guess it's all the expressway v motorway/freeway business, it's good for an expressway but would be sub-standard for a motorway (the second half that is).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Rochester Inner Loop*

This segment of the Inner Loop of Rochester, New York will close to traffic forever on December 2. This part will be demolished as part of a revitalization project in downtown Rochester. 

This particular stretch of expressway carries only 7,000 vehicles per day.


----------



## 00Zy99

Good Riddance to Bad Expressways!

Now if only they hadn't closed the subway.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

I wonder why that section has such little traffic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think most traffic to and from downtown use either I-490 or one of the surface streets. The Inner Loop could serve more traffic if there would've been a freeway to the north or northeast. I was also surprised that traffic was this low, 7,000 vehicles per day can be easily handled through any two-lane road. 

Rochester lost a good third of its population since the 1950s. Decline wasn't as steep as some rust belt cities, but the area was projected to have over 5 million people, that actually turned out to be some 750,000 in Monroe County. The current road network obviously could not have dealt with 5 million people worth of traffic.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Are we talking about the entirety of the Loop except the section that's included in I-490, or...?


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think most traffic to and from downtown use either I-490 or one of the surface streets. The Inner Loop could serve more traffic if there would've been a freeway to the north or northeast. I was also surprised that traffic was this low, 7,000 vehicles per day can be easily handled through any two-lane road.
> 
> Rochester lost a good third of its population since the 1950s. Decline wasn't as steep as some rust belt cities, but the area was projected to have over 5 million people, that actually turned out to be some 750,000 in Monroe County. The current road network obviously could not have dealt with 5 million people worth of traffic.


5 million? When was the Rochester area projected to have 5 million people? (Maybe if you define it as including everything from Niagara Falls to Utica....)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Probably in the 1950s. Monroe County (which currently encompasses most of the actual built-up area) has been growing for decades despite the decline of Rochester itself. The growth is small, but they probably looked at the huge growth of suburban New York from the 1920s and thought, hey that could happen to us too. Back in the early 20th century, Rochester and Buffalo were among the largest cities in the country.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Penn's Woods said:


> Are we talking about the entirety of the Loop except the section that's included in I-490, or...?


I believe so. Everything but I-490 is going, and rightfully so. Its an extremely underused road that does nothing but cut off the downtown from surrounding neighbourhoods.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ I dunno - it runs between a crappy rundown area and another crappy rundown area. So let's put more vacant land in the middle, LOL :lol:


----------



## JohnFlint1985

ChrisZwolle said:


> This segment of the Inner Loop of Rochester, New York will close to traffic forever on December 2. This part will be demolished as part of a revitalization project in downtown Rochester.
> 
> This particular stretch of expressway carries only 7,000 vehicles per day.


and what are they planning to do there?


----------



## Nexis

NJ 7 / Wittpenn Bridge replacement construction


Wittpenn Bridge Replacement by devb., on Flickr


----------



## Xusein

Not surprised that they are closing that highway down in Rochester.
Their downtown is among the most dead that I've ever seen for a city of it's size, even in the day.

It also did an "excellent" job of isolating the downtown from the rest of the city.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

JohnFlint1985 said:


> and what are they planning to do there?


arterial road and development lands. It largely just comes down to maitenence costs, the highway needs to be rebuilt and its cheaper to rip it up and replace it with an arterial road, and the motorway isn't really needed given the highways extremely local nature. If there is a single highway in the US that can be ripped up, its this one.


----------



## Kanadzie

is it really cheaper? I mean replacing a few overpasses compared to the extensive fill? The road should never have been made, but...

It is kind of like the mess Montreal did at the Pie-IX / Henri-Bourassa interchange, the traffic volume is high but they decided to replace the crumbling overpass with an intersection... except it is costing something like $50 million plus, and a new overpass would barely be like 20...


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Apart from the yellow-middle lane, looks like Latvia.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

looks like middle of nowhere, USA. Surely that kind of road isn't really remarkable? its essentially every rural road on this continent.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ It is remarkable as it looks like Latvia 

I am not sure if every rural road looks like that, just in that kind of "north, eastish" zone

Northern Ontario, bumpier and more trees, southwest US just desert and better pavement quality


----------



## JimInJersey

Goldbough's photo is fairly representative of RURAL roads, but not necessarily "outside cities", as written. I know of 6- and 7--lane divided roads with traffic lights every 250 yards that are 30 or 40- miles outside of any major city. Here's one.

Snap_2015.02.09_17h08m59s_002_ by Jimbo in Jersey, on Flickr


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I'm guessing one of those corners has a Wawa?


----------



## Kanadzie

Yeah seriously, sidewalks? It's city


----------



## goldbough

Exton, PA is a city. When I wrote "outside cities" I meant way outside cities, not a few miles outside the city limits or outside a huge city.

My point in posting the photo was so other people from around the world could see that not all US Highways (designated as such) aren't multilane roads. Also, there are some people in the USA who probably never leave big cities and may not even know what the road looks like. Although I suspect most of us on this forum are aware of these types of roads.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Exton is not a city; it's a remote suburb (with one of those shopping centers tarted up to look like a fake city...found myself out there Christmas shopping once). It's not even incorporated; it's really in West Whiteland Township.

Anyhow, if it's Exton, there probably is a Wawa.

But I see your point. 

EDITS: West Whiteland, not East.

And here's the spot: https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.027582,-75.62851&spn=0.018731,0.042272&t=h&z=15

And there's no Wawa there, but if you go literally in any direction (Business 30 west, Business 30 east, 100 north, 100 south) a couple of miles, GMaps tells me, you'll find one.

(Wawa. It's a Philly/regional thing. Knowing where Jim in Jersey is from, I just assumed.... https://www.wawa.com/faqs.aspx?c=fuel )


----------



## Penn's Woods

Kanadzie said:


> Yeah seriously, sidewalks? It's city


A couple of train stops closer in on the same corridor, there's a spot about half a block from the train station with no sidewalks and some a----le business owner who's built a barrier right up to the street line plastered with no-trespassing signs. :bash: At least that was the case the last time I was out there. Which is why I find the notion that anything out there is "city" laughable.

Let me see if I can find it....

EDIT: Found it. They've fixed the situation. So you can now walk safely from Paoli station to...the Wawa.


----------



## JimInJersey

I posted the picture only to highlight that in much of the US, there is a big difference between "rural", and "not in a city", and that many 'suburban' areas have a LOT of roadway. Yes, it's Exton, I grew up about a mile north of the crossroads there, and up until about 1980 it was a very rural area - Route 100 (the N/S pike) was two lanes in either direction, and Route 30 (the E/W pike, the Lincoln Highway) was the same. It's about 35 miles due west of Center City Philly, and used to be pretty much the edge of civilization heading west, until you came to Lancaster, about 40 miles farther on. Now, it's as densely built up as any suburban commercial corridor, and is noteworthy only as the home of Atlanta Falcons quarterback Matt Ryan, and, of course, me.


----------



## OldArmy94

*The Dollarway, Arkansas' historic concrete road*

In 1914, the longest continuous stretch of concrete pavement in the United States was in...New York City? Los Angeles? Chicago? 

No---Jefferson County, Arkansas!

In the early 1900s, residents of rural Jefferson County, Arkansas decided they wanted to make their access to Little Rock, the capital and largest city, a lot easier by building their own road. So, they got to work and produced a 23 mile long road stretching across parts of Jefferson County. It didn't cover all the distance, but it was a marvelous creation at the time of its completion, October 1914.

Only a tiny remnant exists today as Reynolds Road in Redfield, Arkansas. The the rest of it was paved over by US Hwy 365. However, there are a couple of bridges, believe it or not, that still serve the citizens of Jefferson County, and you can still find concrete slabs underneath the gravel that prevails today.

Image taken from Wikipedia article (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dollarway_Road)


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Neat.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Shenandoah River Bridge, West Virginia*

The Shenandoah River Bridge near Charles Town, West Virginia. It is part of State Route 9. It was built between 2010 and 2012 at a cost of $ 40 million.


DSC_3215 by WVDOT, on Flickr


----------



## OakRidge

Odd bridge. One would think that they would have painted it.......


----------



## 00Zy99

OakRidge said:


> Odd bridge. One would think that they would have painted it.......


They probably used a new type of sealant that causes a form of rust on the exterior that acts a shield and prevents any actually damaging forms of weathering. There's several bridges near me that have this. The oldest one is several years old and has gone through numerous severe weather cycles and several major storms without any signs of damage.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-99, Seattle, WA*

Bertha's pit.


Bird's eye view of Bertha's access pit by WSDOT, on Flickr


Preparing for Bertha's breakthrough by WSDOT, on Flickr


----------



## Xusein

Bertha apparently started moving again today. Cut through 3 feet. A couple thousand to go.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

I hope they are done with problems there... It was stalled for a year.


----------



## Luki_SL

ChrisZwolle said:


> Bertha's pit.


How deep is the Bertha`s pit ? 30-40m :?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

120 feet, so around 36 meters. It's quite the repair job. Imagine if this had happened under the sea.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://www.dot.state.fl.us/planning/policy/corridors/TB-NE/

A new toll road is being studied to link Tampa and Jacksonville.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 89, Arizona*

The US 89 section that was destroyed in a landslide two years ago is being completed. They started paving the restored highway. It will open later this month.


US 89 Landslide Repair (March 2015) by Arizona Department of Transportation, on Flickr


US 89 Landslide Repair (March 2015) by Arizona Department of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

Golden Gate Bridge by rovertrain, on Flickr


----------



## JohnFlint1985

ChrisZwolle said:


> Bertha (the name of the tunnel boring machine):
> 
> 
> Bertha's parking spot by WSDOT, on Flickr


Mazel tov - they finally can start fixing thins thing :cheers1: :banana:


----------



## JohnFlint1985

ChrisZwolle said:


> 120 feet, so around 36 meters. It's quite the repair job. Imagine if this had happened under the sea.


the bill for this repair is about 120 million $. I wonder who will pay the bill?


----------



## Xusein

They aren't expecting Bertha to start tunneling again until August. 

At this rate, I don't think it will be done until 2020.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Xusein said:


> They aren't expecting Bertha to start tunneling again until August.
> 
> At this rate, I don't think it will be done until 2020.


some progress - all because some shmack could not do his job right and forgot the metal pipes in the ground :nuts:


----------



## Xusein

Using untested technology for such a project (this is the widest tunneling machine ever built) wasn't a great idea. The tunneling for the light rail has been much more successful because it was more conventional. But there's too much stuff done to scrap the whole thing now. It's Seattle's Big Dig.


----------



## mcarling

Xusein said:


> Using untested technology for such a project wasn't a great idea.


What untested technology?


----------



## Xusein

Bertha is the widest tunneling machine ever built, have you seen the size of that thing? It's a total monster. 

Why didn't they use a more conventional TBM instead?


----------



## Kanadzie

I think the problem is just the geometry of TBM (circle) and the required geometry of a highway (rectangle)
Light-rail trains are narrow and tall, and usually only 2 tracks so it fits easily.


----------



## Xusein

The geography doesn't help either. There have been reports of buildings slightly sinking due to Bertha.

I still want to see this finished however because there are few alternatives to I-5 when going through downtown to go to points south or north. The current Alaskan Way does a decent job but it's risky due to the earthquake risks.


----------



## mcarling

Xusein said:


> Bertha is the widest tunneling machine ever built, have you seen the size of that thing?


No, Bertha is not the largest diameter tunnel boring machine ever built. Bertha's diameter is 17.45 meters. The TBM boring the Orlovski Tunnel is 19.25 meters in diameter. Anyway, being slightly larger does not make something new technology. It just makes it slightly larger.



Xusein said:


> Why didn't they use a more conventional TBM instead?


Bertha is a conventional TBM.


----------



## Xusein

OK. So what's the problem then?


----------



## mcarling

Xusein said:


> OK. So what's the problem then?


The problem is they got it stuck. Same thing happened in Bangalore last year with a much smaller 5.5 meter diameter TBM boring a tunnel for the Bangalore Metro.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

JohnFlint1985 said:


> the bill for this repair is about 120 million $. I wonder who will pay the bill?


Large projects like this include some kind of risk reserve to cover unforeseen expenditures. It's likely that this repair and delay consumes all that reserved money (and more).


----------



## dl3000

ChrisZwolle said:


> Large projects like this include some kind of risk reserve to cover unforeseen expenditures. It's likely that this repair and delay consumes all that reserved money (and more).


Yes a repair like this would probably expend the contingency funds. Assuming a 15% contingency for the uncertainties with tunneling and the scope, you have about $465 million in reserve based on the $3.1 billion budget. 

Looks like most is state and local funds with about $700 million from Uncle Sam.


----------



## Suburbanist

The diameter of Bertha has nothing to do with the incident that damaged its cutting head (pipes not properly mapped).

Using 2 smaller TBMs wouldn't have prevented the incident.

Using an even larger TBM wouldn't have changed the incident. 

The whole hype about the diameter of Bertha is overblown. I know politicians and local newspaper love it, but it is unrelated to the current situation.


----------



## Ginkgo

The cutter head is being brought to the surface in sections. Here's a YouTube video of the first section being hauled up.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCyuRXMOYPM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Paddington

Seattle is a rich city and they can afford to fool around with such pet projects.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Xusein said:


> Using untested technology for such a project (this is the widest tunneling machine ever built) wasn't a great idea. The tunneling for the light rail has been much more successful because it was more conventional. But there's too much stuff done to scrap the whole thing now. It's Seattle's Big Dig.


I think that you are wrong on this one. The size of the the tunnel is a new idea, but there is nothing untested about the process itself. It is a pure negligence of city engineers who just forgot their metal piping in the ground instead of removing it. The machine was not designed to cut through hardened steel. 

My dad used to deal with TBMs - and he says that unless it was a machine built for tunneling through really hard rock, like granite, it is not designed for steel.

So nothing out of the ordinary with the technology itself, other than, if I can be so bold to call it the right name, a purely American f*ck up.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

ChrisZwolle said:


> Large projects like this include some kind of risk reserve to cover unforeseen expenditures. It's likely that this repair and delay consumes all that reserved money (and more).


I'd say there is an insurance for all this equipment and unforeseen circumstances. I guess these guys are about to write a big fat check to the city...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sign at Kansas City International Airport


Welcome To Missouri by formulanone, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The 826-836 interchange in Miami. This imagery is from December 2014.










Note how much wider the 836 gets when approaching the interchange.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Elaborate traffic signal gantry in Lenexa, Kansas (a suburb of Kansas City). It's located at Renner Boulevard and 87th Street Parkway (just off I-435).


87th and Renner Road by KDOTHQ, on Flickr

Street View:


----------



## Kanadzie

they had to close middle lane because any truck will take down the lights now :lol:


----------



## [atomic]

^^ what could be the Reason for putting the signal on the other end of this quite large intersection?
it would be much easier to see if they were closer to the stop line. here they could flip the whole signal setup (left to right).
Interesting to me are the signs posted in the middle ("left on green arrow only") which you can only read when it is already too late. quite strange that this has to be posted


----------



## 00Zy99

What?

No, no. I... I...

What?

Just What?


----------



## Kanadzie

[atomic] said:


> ^^ what could be the Reason for putting the signal on the other end of this quite large intersection?
> it would be much easier to see if they were closer to the stop line. here they could flip the whole signal setup (left to right).
> Interesting to me are the signs posted in the middle ("left on green arrow only") which you can only read when it is already too late. quite strange that this has to be posted


Typically in North America the lights are on the other side of the intersection, I prefer it, it's easy to see when the light turns green when you are stopped. But I never really had a problem in Europe...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Dutch traffic signals are so close to the stopping line you have to reach forward to see them sometimes. Apparently it is safer (stop line further from the intersection, more clearance time) but it is also less comfortable. If I recall correctly Denmark places them both before and after the intersection. 

The 'Right lane MUST turn right' sign is a bit over the top, the arrow on the pavement already indicates it is a right turn only (otherwise there would've been a through arrow in it as well).


----------



## Nexis

Queensboro Bridge


Midtown Manhattan Skyline & Queensboro Bridge viewed from LIC by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Suburbanist

*All US paved roads*

An interesting map, featuring all paved roads, an no other feature, of the Lower 48 states.










Click here for a much larger version


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 89, Arizona*

* US 89 south of Page repaired and open to traffic *

*School buses first to use newly rebuilt roadway after $25 million repair is completed following 2013 landslide*

March 27, 2015 

At approximately 4:15 p.m. today, US 89 south of Page was reopened to traffic for the first time following a Feb. 20, 2013, landslide that caused catastrophic damage to the roadway, requiring a 23-mile closure between the junction of State Route 98 in Page and US 89A near Bitter Springs.

In order to reopen the US 89 roadway today, the Arizona Department of Transportation completed an extensive $25 million repair, which included removing approximately one million cubic yards of rock material to realign a 1,500-foot section of roadway and construct a downslope rock buttress at the base of the Echo Cliffs to stabilize the area.​
Full press release: http://azdot.gov/media/News/news-release/2015/03/27/us-89-south-of-page-repaired-and-open-to-traffic


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Stillwater Bridge*

Some aerial photos of the new Stillwater Bridge under construction at the Minnesota-Wisconsin state line. It spans the St. Croix River, just outside the Minneapolis-St. Paul area.




























More photos: http://www.stillwatercurrent.com/20...ction-highway-95-lane-closures-begin-april-1/


----------



## goldbough

ChrisZwolle said:


> The 'Right lane MUST turn right' sign is a bit over the top, the arrow on the pavement already indicates it is a right turn only (otherwise there would've been a through arrow in it as well).


Any lane that ends like that has the arrow and sign.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ indeed, I almost wonder if the pavement marking does not have legal force and only the sign does. certainly once the marking wears away it wouldn't... though the US is usually good about that.


----------



## Ginkgo

ChrisZwolle said:


> Bertha (the name of the tunnel boring machine):
> 
> 
> Bertha's parking spot by WSDOT, on Flickr


 Final section of the cutter head has been successfully raised to the surface. Now begin several months of disassembly and rebuild.

From wsdot.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Louisiana Route 1*

A major multi-phase project in Louisiana is the Highway 1 elevated bridge. It will replace a segment of highway 1 that is prone to flooding and is actually sinking. This is the only road to Port Fourchon, which supplies 18% of the U.S. oil and gas needs. 

It is a toll bridge that will eventually span 18 miles of the Mississippi River Delta. Currently about 8.5 miles is completed. It has exit numbers (despite the 'exits' being T-intersections).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Loop 335, Amarillo, TX*

TxDOT has published plans (pdf) for the Loop 335 freeway conversion. It would be a greenfield freeway west of the existing Loop 335 along the western side of Amarillo. And it includes a full stack interchange with 8 direct connectors at I-40. This would actually be Amarillo's first stack interchange, the I-27/40 interchange is a large turbine.


----------



## Nexis

NJ 15 Northbound in Sussex County,NJ


NJ 15 Northbound in Sussex County,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Metred

ChrisZwolle said:


> Sign at Kansas City International Airport
> 
> 
> Welcome To Missouri by formulanone, on Flickr


Nice. Although in Spanish Missouri is spelled _Misuri_.


----------



## diablo234

ChrisZwolle said:


> TxDOT has published plans (pdf) for the Loop 335 freeway conversion. It would be a greenfield freeway west of the existing Loop 335 along the western side of Amarillo. And it includes a full stack interchange with 8 direct connectors at I-40. This would actually be Amarillo's first stack interchange, the I-27/40 interchange is a large turbine.


This seems like a huge waste of money to me especially since the population growth in Amarillo is pretty stagnant. Any money spent on upgrading Loop 335 to a freeway would be much better spent in either Austin, Houston, DFW, or San Antonio since those cities are struggling to expand their roadway networks fast enough to accommodate future growth.


----------



## Nexis

*Pulaski Skyway found to be more deteriorated, adding to repair cost and time *

http://www.northjersey.com/news/pulaski-skyway-found-to-be-more-deteriorated-adding-to-repair-cost-and-time-1.1306088


----------



## Kanadzie

Wow, rehabilitation of four and a quarter miles for 1.8 billion (!)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Everything in the Northeast is ridiculously expensive compared to most other places. How about $ 5 billion to replace a 3 mile viaduct of I-84 in Hartford?

http://wtnh.com/2015/04/06/replacing-the-states-busiest-stretch-of-highway/


----------



## Nexis

ChrisZwolle said:


> Everything in the Northeast is ridiculously expensive compared to most other places. How about $ 5 billion to replace a 3 mile viaduct of I-84 in Hartford?
> 
> http://wtnh.com/2015/04/06/replacing-the-states-busiest-stretch-of-highway/


Its the Tunnel option , but then again I-81 Tunnel Proposal is 1.5 billion?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The tunnel option cost $ 10 billion according to that article.


----------



## Nexis

ChrisZwolle said:


> The tunnel option cost $ 10 billion according to that article.


5 billion just for a viaduct...something is very wrong...


----------



## Mirror's Edge

^^ Might be that famous North East corruption?


----------



## mcarling

Part of the reason for the high cost of infrastructure construction in the northeast is that all the labor must be done by organized crime syndicates called labor unions.


----------



## Nexis

Lincoln Tunnel Approach in Midtown Manhattan


Lincoln Tunnel Expressway in Midtown Manhattan by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## the boat

ChrisZwolle said:


> The tunnel option cost $ 10 billion according to that article.






Nexis said:


> 5 billion just for a viaduct...something is very wrong...



And to think that several years ago, there was group of supporters wanted to revive the Long Island Sound Link, which probably would have costs exceeding $15 billion (+/- a few for various issues)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Denmark constructs a 12 mile four-lane freeway + double track rail tunnel for $ 6 - 7 billion. And labor costs are very high in Denmark as well.


----------



## the boat

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Denmark constructs a 12 mile four-lane freeway + double track rail tunnel for $ 6 - 7 billion. And labor costs are very high in Denmark as well.



In Maine, every so often people would also bring up the possibility of reviving the I-92 proposal (NY-VT-NH-ME) highway. But no one ever brings up the associated cost, which would probably be far more than any one governmental authority wants to spend. But, as of late, there is talk about installing 2 interstate grade highways in Maine to service the interior (with a connection to Autoroute 10) and the SW coastal route.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

The East West link in its latest form was to be privately financed, but has hit a bit of a wall and hasn't been active in the last few years.

Unfortunate too, would have cut a good 2 hours off of the drive to the maritimes for me.


----------



## the boat

Innsertnamehere said:


> The East West link in its latest form was to be privately financed, but has hit a bit of a wall and hasn't been active in the last few years.
> 
> Unfortunate too, would have cut a good 2 hours off of the drive to the maritimes for me.



Up in Presque Isle, the talk was about finally having a proper highway to the rest of Maine, Quebec or both. Although the drive isn't nearly as bad as going up to Jackman.


----------



## Kanadzie

Innsertnamehere said:


> The East West link in its latest form was to be privately financed, but has hit a bit of a wall and hasn't been active in the last few years.
> 
> Unfortunate too, would have cut a good 2 hours off of the drive to the maritimes for me.


It's the border crossing mess 
If we had a Schengen-style system we'd probably already have it...


----------



## the boat

Kanadzie said:


> It's the border crossing mess
> If we had a Schengen-style system we'd probably already have it...


Between NEXUS, SENTRI and FAST; it's probably going to be the closest that we will ever come for a Schengen-style system.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I watch the Trucker Josh vlogs. He often crosses between Pembina, ND and and Emerson, MB. There is often no waiting line at all for both passenger cars and trucks. I suspect a border crossing in northwestern Maine would have even less traffic.


----------



## the boat

ChrisZwolle said:


> I watch the Trucker Josh vlogs. He often crosses between Pembina, ND and and Emerson, MB. There is often no waiting line at all for both passenger cars and trucks. I suspect a border crossing in northwestern Maine would have even less traffic.




Depending on where it is in Maine, there could be a surprising amount of traffic, especially between lumber mills, pulp mills and the forests where trees are being harvested. IIRC, there are quite a few mills up in Quebec that receive wood from Maine logging firms.


----------



## Tom 958

ChrisZwolle said:


> A very unusual diverging diamond interchange is planned in Lee's Summit, Missouri. It will involve a roundabout on one side. It's at the US 50 / Route 291 interchange.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/U8uTyDA.jpg


I want one in my city. Maybe they could name it after my mother, who hates both DDI's and roundabouts (and, thankfully, doesn't drive).

:banana:


----------



## cuartango

Roundabouts are very useful in a lot of situations, USA should have them along the country (cuyrrent number is ridiculously small). I think that Carmel, IN is the USA city with more roundabouts, are they working fine?.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Future plans of Loop 49 in Tyler, TX


----------



## Nexis

*Madison Avenue Bridge across the Harlem River between Manhattan & The Bronx*


096 by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Utah State Route 18, St. George*

An unusual interchange opened to traffic yesterday along SR-18 just north of St. George, Utah.


----------



## geogregor

^^
What the hell????
:nuts:


----------



## diablo234

They could have built a standard diamond interchange/SPUI with the same amount of land. Forcing traffic to exit and enter the thoroughfare via the left lane is idiotic in my opinion.


----------



## Calvin W

I like it. Makes you actually pay attention to the road and conditions instead of being a mindless drone.


----------



## diablo234

Well the lack of merging lanes also makes it unsafe since there is little room for oncoming traffic to safely merge unto the roadway. They should have went with a more conventional design.


----------



## ttownfeen

I like it, the road going under now only has to go through one signal cycle.


----------



## geogregor

ttownfeen said:


> I like it, the road going under now only has to go through one signal cycle.


Was that the main reason behind this unusual design??

Still, designing junction where you have to merge to the fast lane is stupid.

Also, look for the amount of underpasses for what I assume is a cycle path. I can see at least three. Money must be growing on tees in Utah 

Why not build single overpass above the main highway??


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Looks like someone got bored and decided to do something ''exciting''


----------



## jchernin

That type of interchange makes sense if the road is busier than the freeway.


----------



## mcarling

ttownfeen said:


> I like it, the road going under now only has to go through one signal cycle.


If that had been the goal, then the opposing left turn lanes should probably have been offset from each other. They seem to be overlapping or nearly overlapping.


----------



## ADCS

ttownfeen said:


> I like it, the road going under now only has to go through one signal cycle.


A SPUI can do that more safely.

Reviewing the interchange's former configuration on Google Maps, it appears that the overall goal of this design was cost minimization.


----------



## Kanadzie

I think it is important to consider traffic flows

a left exit and left onramp has no safety issue if the road is empty, and especially if the ramps are very long, and in the picture, it basically is (I suspect tricky photo skewing the perspective)

and Utah is _plenty _empty


----------



## diablo234

St. George itself is a rapidly growing city so I doubt the roadway will be empty for long.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

St. George is probably the fastest-growing city in the United States that is not a suburb or part of a preexisting metropolitan area.

The city had only 11,000 people as recent as 1980. It has 75,000 today with a metro area of 150,000 people. 

They also built a freeway south of St. George (SR-7) that is built for future traffic. It currently carries only 1,200 vehicles per day and is possibly the lowest volume freeway in the United States.


----------



## Tom 958

ADCS said:


> A SPUI can do that more safely.
> 
> Reviewing the interchange's former configuration on Google Maps, it appears that the overall goal of this design was cost minimization.


That's why I call this layout a "poor man's SPUI." Here's another one, in Greensboro, NC.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*WA-520, Seattle*

Great shot of the Evergreen Point Floating Bridge replacement project.


May 8, 2015 – New bridge construction stretches across Lake Washington by Washington State Dept of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 36 Denver, Colorado*

The first phase of the express lanes along US 36 between Denver and Boulder opened to traffic today. They run from Federal Boulevard in Westminster to 88th Street in Louisville. There are no tolls until mid-July. The next phase from 88th Street to Table Mesa Drive in Boulder will open in 2016.

Map: first phase of the express lanes


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 48, Corridor H, West Virginia*

A 5 mile segment of the Appalachian Development Highway System, Corridor H, also known as US 48, opened to traffic today in West Virginia.

It runs from the Tucker County line to Bismarck, around Mount Storm Lake. Although it is not a full standard freeway, it has one new interchange with WV-93. 

The next phase in Tucker County, west to Davis, is planned to open in the fall.


Untitled by WVDOT, on Flickr


Untitled by WVDOT, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 183, Austin, TX*

A $ 581 million design-build contract has been awarded yesterday to construct the 'Bergstrom Expressway', a new toll road, part of US 183 in eastern Austin. It will run from US 290 to SH 71 near Bergstrom Airport. The first phase will open to traffic in late 2019. The project will be completed by 2021.

Source: http://impactnews.com/austin-metro/581m-design-build-contract-awarded-for-183-south-toll-road/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 74 Charlotte - Monroe, NC*

*NCDOT Begins Construction on Monroe Expressway*

The N.C. Department of Transportation has started construction on the Monroe Expressway, a roughly 20-mile toll freeway that will provide an alternative for high-speed regional travel along the U.S. 74 corridor. 

The new freeway will extend from U.S. 74 near I-485 in Mecklenburg County to U.S. 74 between the towns of Wingate and Marshville in Union County. The approximately $840 million project is expected to open to traffic in late 2018. The Monroe Expressway will use electronic tolling similar to the Triangle Expressway, which opened to traffic in December 2011.

Crews are now installing silt fencing, survey markers, right-of-way fencing and performing limited clearing and grubbing necessary for construction within the right-of-way. These activities are starting from the eastern limits of the project and working west.This work isn't expected to have major impacts on the traveling public. 

NCDOT is currently working to finalize design plans for the Expressway and continuing to acquire right-of-way.​
Press release: https://apps.ncdot.gov/newsreleases/details.aspx?r=11192


----------



## Suburbanist

Has TX-130 attracted enough traffic after faltering after its opening?


----------



## OakRidge

US 89 Landslide Repair Complete (March 2015) by Arizona Department of Transportation, on Flickr
US 89 Landslide Repair (March 2015) by Arizona Department of Transportation, on Flickr
US 89 Landslide Repair (March 2015) by Arizona Department of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

*CT Route 136 - William F Cribari Memorial Bridge over the Saugatuck River in Westport,CT*


William F Cribari Memorial Bridge over the Saugatuck River in Westport,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


225 by Corey Best, on Flickr


William F Cribari Memorial Bridge over the Saugatuck River in Westport,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## FM 2258

Suburbanist said:


> Has TX-130 attracted enough traffic after faltering after its opening?


Personally I think anywhere north of TX-71 the highway is well utilized. Going south to Seguin is another story. I'm speaking from experience as to where for people who live north, it's a great way to get to the airport and great alternate to hit US 290 or TX 71 to Houston. As for a bypass to San Antonio it's too long and too expensive. If you still want to take it to San Antonio it would only make sense if you're going anywhere central or south San Antonio. If you're going anywhere in the north of San Antonio it only makes sense to use IH 35.


----------



## Nexis

*Route 440 - Outerbridge Crossing between Perth Amboy,NJ & Staten Island,NY*


Outerbridge Crossing seen from South Amboy,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234




----------



## ChrisZwolle

*State Route 79, Fall River, MA*

The elevated segment of State Route 79 in Fall River, Massachusetts has been demolished. It won't be replaced. It was in very poor condition and traffic volumes weren't high enough to warrant a replacement (25,000 vehicles per day). It will become an urban boulevard. With such traffic volumes it won't exactly be an idyllic boulevard, but it can handle such volumes on four lanes.


----------



## 00Zy99

Could you please post separate pictures of that?

I would like to be able to examine it in more detail. I have family in the area.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

25,000 aadt is a typical 4 lane urban arterial is it not?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, that's not uncommon for a four-lane arterial. It will likely be uncongested (also depending on the timing of the traffic signals), but it won't be a quiet street either, with a continuous flow of traffic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*ThrU Turn*

A 'ThrU Turn' in Layton, Utah.


----------



## ADCS

Wow, a Michigan Left and jughandle all in one


----------



## Kanadzie

Yeah it seems like they just did a 50 year old Michigan Left but don't want to call it Michigan out there


----------



## Tommy Boy

They have some strange traffic solutions in Utah. Just build roundabouts and learn from europé. We have multiple roundabouts exit and entering the interstates. Traffic lights are stone age nowadays. Sweden takes them down and builds roundabouts and Germany is starting to do the same


----------



## Kanadzie

roundabout can't handle high traffic volumes, especially if mostly in one direction only


----------



## NFZANMNIM

they can if they're designed more adaptively, A michigan's left can be widened a little and it can become an oval roundabout yielding traffic going in one direction, while providing more safety for the traffic making U and left turns
Example from Turkey


----------



## KIWIKAAS

I'm not a fan of multi lane roundabouts in urban areas. They're terrible for pedestrians or generally anyone not driving a motorised vehicle. Smaller, single lane roundabouts or signalised intersections work much better in an urban environment .


----------



## cuartango

ChrisZwolle said:


> A 'ThrU Turn' in Layton, Utah.


Great and cheap solution, but not optimal. Underground crossings are the best way to remove traffic jams in that kind of situations.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 281, San Antonio, TX*

The final EIS has been released for the US 281 project in northern San Antonio. The preferred alternative would extend the freeway north to near the Comal County line. It would be tolled.

The preferred alternative calls for a six-lane expressway plus frontage roads. Of the expressway/freeway, the south segment from Loop 1604 to Stone Oak Parkway would include two free lanes and one tolled lane each way. The north segment would include six tolled lanes and untolled frontage roads. The Loop 1604 stack interchange would also get all eight direct connectors.

Interesting, the design includes a 'Texas T' interchange from the managed lanes to allow access to a park and ride facility. They are common in Houston, but I think this could be the first one in San Antonio?

Map:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Utah reconstructed a diamond interchange into a diverging diamond interchange (DDI) in just 36 hours. One of the main advantages of a DDI is the low cost, the existing bridges can often be used.


----------



## Nexis

*NJ Route 35 Cheesequake River Draw Bridge *


Route 35 over Cheesequake Creek by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## tradephoric

ChrisZwolle said:


> Utah reconstructed a diamond interchange into a diverging diamond interchange (DDI) in just 36 hours. One of the main advantages of a DDI is the low cost, the existing bridges can often be used.


Pretty impressive they reconstructed it so quickly. Was there a fundamental problem with that SPUI that UDOT was attempting to address? Why did they pick this SPUI to reconstruct?


----------



## Haljackey

ChrisZwolle said:


> Utah reconstructed a diamond interchange into a diverging diamond interchange (DDI) in just 36 hours. One of the main advantages of a DDI is the low cost, the existing bridges can often be used.


I enjoyed this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nexis

*New NJ Route 7 Whitpenn Bridge over the Hackensack River between Jersey City & Kearny,NJ*


New Whitpenn Bridge over the Hackensack River in Jersey City,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## zaphod

Nexis said:


> NJ Route 35 *Cheesequake* River Draw Bridge
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a name of a river? That word sounds like some kind of oversized cheesecake based dessert they'd serve at a chain restaurant.

Or a horrific natural disaster that can only occur in Wisconsin.


----------



## Nexis

zaphod said:


> Wow, that is a name of a river? That word sounds like some kind of oversized cheesecake based dessert they'd serve at a chain restaurant.
> 
> Or a horrific natural disaster that can only occur in Wisconsin.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheesequake_State_Park

Its mainly a large marshy plain...


Cheesequake Marshland by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Kanadzie

zaphod said:


> Wow, that is a name of a river? That word sounds like some kind of oversized cheesecake based dessert they'd serve at a chain restaurant.
> 
> Or a horrific natural disaster that can only occur in Wisconsin.


:lol:

You missed the Hackeysack river :lol:


----------



## JimInJersey

Nexis said:


> Its mainly a large marshy plain...


And there's a big GSP Rest Stop there. It was always the 'thank god that's over' stop on the way south from NYC back in the 80s and 90s when I made about 150 trips from the Atlantic City area to NYC and Connecticut.:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Suburbanist

A video of CA-1 south of the Bixby bridge


----------



## Nexis

so I walked along the Bronx River Trail yesterday which runs next to the Bronx River Parkway


Bronx River Parkway in Scarsdale,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Bronx River Parkway in Scarsdale,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Bronx River Parkway in Scarsdale,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Bronx River Parkway in Scarsdale,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Bronx River Trail in Scarsdale,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Parkway Offramp by Corey Best, on Flickr


Bronx River Parkway in Bronxville,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Bronx River Parkway in Bronxville,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234

Some photos of Michigan State Highway 185 in Mackinac Island, which according to MDOT is the only state highway in the nation where motor vehicles are banned. Traffic on it is by foot, on horse, by horse-drawn vehicle, or by bicycle. Restrictions on automobiles date back to the 1890s, and since the ban, only a few vehicles have been permitted on the island other than the city's emergency vehicles.




























https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-185_(Michigan_highway)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 99 Grand Parkway, Houston, TX*

Recent aerial footage of the SH 99 / US 290 interchange in northwestern metro Houston.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-821, HEFT, Miami, FL*

Construction is currently in progress to add express lanes to the already tolled Homestead Extension of Florida's Turnpike (HEFT or SR-821) in southern suburban Miami. This is the first use of tolled express lanes within a general toll facility in the United States. It is slated for completion mid-2016.

This phase of express lanes runs from SW 216th to SW 104th Street.

The HEFT / Don Shula Expressway interchange will be significantly reconstructed to allow access to the express lanes. 










The second phase is the construction of 4 express lanes along HEFT north of the Don Shula Expressway. Construction is planned to begin this year.

This part of the Homestead Extension will get between 8 and 12 lanes. The express lanes feature variable tolling prices, while the general toll lanes have fixed prices like any regular toll road.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

wait, they are adding tolled express lanes to a tolled highway?


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ yep, you pay toll, then pay toll again 
as they say in Quebec, "ferme ta yeule, pi paye!" :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, that's right  It's an express lane with variable tolling within an existing toll road. So you have the option to pay a toll and be stuck in traffic, or pay more tolls and get free-flow traffic.


----------



## Nexis

*A one-minute look at the installation of the SR 99 tunnel’s bright yellow ventilation stacks*


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Innsertnamehere said:


> it was probably designed to be easily widened. The 407 in Toronto (another toll road) was designed so that lanes could easily be added when needed. All that was required was widening bridge decks and laying down an extra strip of concrete. Parts of the 407 were being widened well under 6 years after opening.


Thats likely but that metro area is growing very fast and that region is growing the fastest so its still weird they didn't make it wider from the start.


----------



## jchernin

The Presidio Parkway (US 101 approaching the Golden Gate Bridge) is closed this weekend as traffic is shifted onto the new viaducts and tunnels.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 29 Gainesville, Virginia*

A new $ 230 million grade-separated railroad interchange and VA-55 underpass opened to traffic yesterday in Gainesville, Virginia (western suburbs of Washington).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 58, Martin Luther King Freeway, Portsmouth, VA*

* Governor McAuliffe Announces Deal Ensuring No Tolls on the MLK Freeway Extension in Portsmouth *

Governor Terry McAuliffe today announced an agreement that ensures no tolls will be collected on the Martin Luther King (MLK) Freeway extension project, a key achievement in his work to reduce the financial impact of major construction improvements on motorists in Hampton Roads. 

The MLK extension, the new Midtown Tunnel under construction, and the rehabilitation of the Midtown and Downtown tunnels are collectively known as the Elizabeth River Tunnels project.

The state will transfer $78 million that was set aside for Route 460 improvements in southeast Virginia to buy out the tolls on the MLK extension project.​
Full press release: https://governor.virginia.gov/newsroom/newsarticle?articleId=11813

The MLK extension is just ¾ of a mile long.


----------



## Kanadzie

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Thats likely but that metro area is growing very fast and that region is growing the fastest so its still weird they didn't make it wider from the start.


Yeah but that was the same situation Highway 407 was in and they had to go widen it lickety-split :lol:


----------



## jchernin

Some pictures of the new Presidio Parkway (US 101) set to open in San Francisco on Monday. The freeway is closed through the weekend to allow for the traffic shift.


















Paul Chinn, The Chronicle 
"A construction crew works inside the southbound Main Post tunnel of the Presidio Parkway project in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015. "









Paul Chinn, The Chronicle 
"The Palace of Fine Arts comes into view when emerging from the southbound Main Post tunnel of the Presidio Parkway project in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015."









Paul Chinn, The Chronicle 
"A construction crew works below street level for the Presidio Parkway project in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015."









Paul Chinn, The Chronicle 
"Guard rails await installation at the northbound Battery tunnel of the Presidio Parkway project in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015."









Paul Chinn, The Chronicle 
"Engineers stand above the northbound Battery tunnel of the Presidio Parkway project in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015."









Paul Chinn, The Chronicle 
"Construction work on the Presidio Parkway project nears completion in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015."









Paul Chinn, The Chronicle 
"Construction workers inspect the ceiling of the norhtbound Battery tunnel of the Presidio Parkway project in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015."









Paul Chinn, The Chronicle
"Members of the news media tour the Presidio Parkway project in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015."









Paul Chinn, The Chronicle
"Final work is being completed on the northbound Main Post tunnel of the Presidio Parkway project in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015."









Paul Chinn, The Chronicle
"The southbound roadbed near the Main Post tunnel waits to be completed on the Presidio Parkway project in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015."









Paul Chinn, The Chronicle
"Signs to assist in emergency evacuations are installed in the Presidio Parkway tunnels in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015."









Paul Chinn, The Chronicle
"Construction work nears completion on the on-ramp to northbound 101 from Girard Road for the Presidio Parkway project in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015."









Paul Chinn, The Chronicle
Traffic zig-zags through the Presidio Parkway project in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015.









Paul Chinn, The Chronicle
"Traffic zig-zags through the Presidio Parkway project in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015."









Paul Chinn, The Chronicle
"The Main Post tunnel is completed at the Presidio Parkway project in San Francisco, Calif. on Tuesday, July 7, 2015."

For all photos and article: http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Crash-snarls-Bay-Bridge-6377307.php#photo-8283864


----------



## zaphod

That project in Virginia should also enable an extension of the commuter rail network too.

I read online, probably here, that VRE didn't want to use that track because the locals thought having too many trains on it would congest that intersection.

Now that is not a problem.


----------



## sonysnob

jchernin said:


> Some pictures of the new Presidio Parkway (US 101) set to open in San Francisco on Monday. The freeway is closed through the weekend to allow for the traffic shift.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> For all photos and article: http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Crash-snarls-Bay-Bridge-6377307.php#photo-8283864


These are really interesting photos. They did a really good job with Presido Parkway. The old Doyle Drive was kind of ghetto (though kind of neat too).


----------



## SRQgator

Construction will begin in August on the first diverging diamond in Florida. Here is the video from FDOT for the Sarasota interchange.


----------



## Nexis

Some photos from the Bronx River Parkway trail


Bronx River Parkway in Hartsdale,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Bronx River Parkway in Hartsdale,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Walking along the Bronx River Parkway trail in Westchester,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Walking along the Bronx River Parkway trail in Westchester,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Walking along the Bronx River Parkway trail in Westchester,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Walking along the Bronx River Parkway trail in Westchester,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Walking along the Bronx River Parkway trail in Westchester,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Walking along the Bronx River Parkway trail in Westchester,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Walking along the Bronx River Parkway trail in Westchester,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Walking along the Bronx River Parkway trail in Westchester,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Walking along the Bronx River Parkway trail in Westchester,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Walking along the Bronx River Parkway trail in Westchester,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Walking along the Bronx River Parkway trail in Westchester,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Kensico Traffic Circle in Valhalla,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Kensico Traffic Circle in Valhalla,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Kensico Dam in Valhalla,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Kensico Traffic Circle in Valhalla,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


Kensico Traffic Circle in Valhalla,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Suburbanist

Is there a chance of San Francisco doing like Seattle, and building a tunnel to link I-80 with the Presidio Highway?


----------



## [atomic]

that would be extremely expensive but I'm sure back in the 50s there were Plans like that. But today it is probably not wanted because it would attract through traffic that should stay outside of SF


----------



## 00Zy99

That was supposed to be the Embarcadero Expressway.

They tore down the part that was built after the Loma Prieta earthquake in 1989.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Suburbanist said:


> Is there a chance of San Francisco doing like Seattle, and building a tunnel to link I-80 with the Presidio Highway?


They can barely get things like housing built in San Francisco without people complaining. Forget about a major highway project like that.


----------



## jchernin

The plan originally in the 50s was to build a network of freeways in San Francisco, one of which, the Embarcadero Freeway, was to connect Doyle Drive to I-80 along the water. The famous Freeway Revolt by the citizens stopped the plan before is was fully implemented. Part of the double decker structure was constructed but torn down when it was damaged in the 89 quake. Since then, the area where the freeway once was is now flourishing and is a nationwide model for successful freeway removals.

There were Pie-in-the-sky plans to build a new underground toll road under Van Ness Ave (US 101) and CA-1 as well, but as far as I know, nothing has come of it. The area is very dense and that kind of construction would be very disruptive.

*Underground Toll Roads Urged for S.F. / Transit group proposes 3 crosstown routes*
April 18 2000
http://m.sfgate.com/news/article/Underground-Toll-Roads-Urged-for-S-F-Transit-3240568.php


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Capitol Drive (WI-190) near Waukesha, Wisconsin.


----------



## Suburbanist

Has there been any progress on the Trinity Highway in Dallas?


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Nexis said:


> *New NJ Route 7 Whitpenn Bridge over the Hackensack River between Jersey City & Kearny,NJ*
> 
> 
> New Whitpenn Bridge over the Hackensack River in Jersey City,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


what is going to be with an old bridge?


----------



## Xpressway

jchernin said:


> Since then, the area where the freeway once was is now flourishing and is a nationwide model for successful freeway removals.


Sure its nice for the inhabitants of the prosperous areas to have a highway removed but those who live farther from those area do feel the pain of less transport.

So it all depends on how we measure success.


----------



## jchernin

Xpressway said:


> Sure its nice for the inhabitants of the prosperous areas to have a highway removed but those who live farther from those area do feel the pain of less transport.
> 
> So it all depends on how we measure success.


Normally, I might agree, but not in this case. The double decker stub freeway (I believe it was less then a mile long) cut off the financial district from the water, creating dead zones. Now the area is a beautiful boulevard and park/plaza with tons of street activity. The once cut off Ferry Building is now a destination with a world famous market. It's the equivalent of removing a small stub freeway from Manhattan. Nobody "drives through" Manhattan or downtown San Francisco, there's so much density, if you're driving there, THAT IS your destination. There are plenty of other routes to take that avoid the density (or even The City completely), so "less transport" doesn't apply. Again, this was just a short stub. I think you'd be hard pressed to find even a single person in San Francisco who misses the old Embarcadero Freeway.

Edit: Besides, public transportation makes more sense then driving in downtown anyway (again like Manhattan). I always take the Ferry - I can't remember the last time I took my car in the Financial district.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Embarcadero was an oversized off ramp, since there were obvious no plans to extend it to the Golden Gate Bridge anymore. The same counts for most 'freeway' removals.


----------



## Xpressway

jchernin said:


> Normally, I might agree, but not in this case. The double decker stub freeway (I believe it was less then a mile long) cut off the financial district from the water, creating dead zones. Now the area is a beautiful boulevard and park/plaza with tons of street activity. The once cut off Ferry Building is now a destination with a world famous market. It's the equivalent of removing a small stub freeway from Manhattan. Nobody "drives through" Manhattan or downtown San Francisco, there's so much density, if you're driving there, THAT IS your destination. There are plenty of other routes to take that avoid the density (or even The City completely), so "less transport" doesn't apply. Again, this was just a short stub. I think you'd be hard pressed to find even a single person in San Francisco who misses the old Embarcadero Freeway.
> 
> Edit: Besides, public transportation makes more sense then driving in downtown anyway (again like Manhattan). I always take the Ferry - I can't remember the last time I took my car in the Financial district.


Thanks for your reply!


----------



## diablo234

Copied from the Dallas Development news thread.



Joshua Dodd said:


> Dallas is very likely to get a brand new freeway "belt". Though it has been discussed for nearly 6 decades now, Loop 9 is on the verge of becoming reality.
> 
> From: http://www.loop9.org/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a more thorough diagram check this out:
> http://www.loop9.org/Loop 9_Constraints_20141024.pdf


----------



## jchernin

Xpressway said:


> Thanks for your reply!


No problem!  _"Knowledge is Power"_


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Wisconsin*

Wisconsin State Highway 42 near the Northport ferry.


----------



## ttownfeen

ChrisZwolle said:


> Capitol Drive (WI-190) near Waukesha, Wisconsin.


I wonder if Michigan might try converting all those Michigan lefts into this configuration.


----------



## Nexis

JohnFlint1985 said:


> what is going to be with an old bridge?


It will be torn down...


----------



## Nexis

The Lowest Underpass ive ever seen...

Fisher Lane a one way Eastbound underpass in White Plains,NY


Metro North Harlem Line in North White Plains,NY by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

*The Mid-Hudson Bridge to Poughkeepsie*

Carries US 44 & NY 55 over the Hudson River


The Mid-Hudson Bridge to Poughkeepsie by Norman Gates, on Flickr


----------



## CNGL

Nexis said:


> The Lowest Underpass ive ever seen...
> 
> Fisher Lane a one way Eastbound underpass in White Plains,NY


2.23 meters? That's too high .



Spoiler



The underpass I linked is only 5 ft 11 in high BTW


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

jchernin said:


> Normally, I might agree, but not in this case. The double decker stub freeway (I believe it was less then a mile long) cut off the financial district from the water, creating dead zones. Now the area is a beautiful boulevard and park/plaza with tons of street activity. The once cut off Ferry Building is now a destination with a world famous market. It's the equivalent of removing a small stub freeway from Manhattan. Nobody "drives through" Manhattan or downtown San Francisco, there's so much density, if you're driving there, THAT IS your destination. There are plenty of other routes to take that avoid the density (or even The City completely), so "less transport" doesn't apply. Again, this was just a short stub. I think you'd be hard pressed to find even a single person in San Francisco who misses the old Embarcadero Freeway.
> 
> Edit: Besides, public transportation makes more sense then driving in downtown anyway (again like Manhattan). I always take the Ferry - I can't remember the last time I took my car in the Financial district.


Although I agree with you Manhattan isn't a good example since it actually gets a lot of traffic passing through than you think. In the case of SF that freeway stub removal was insignificant in the grand scheme of things traffic wise but very significant for downtown. I do think I-80 and Presidio being linked via freeway would be a good thing (if it were a tunnel or something) but it won't ever happen. The through traffic just clogs Van Ness and Lombard St.


----------



## Suburbanist

This is AK-1 near Homer


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-99, Seattle, WA*

* New Bertha start date to resume digging is Nov. 23 *

*The Highway 99 tunnel schedule has been pushed out again, with Bertha to begin digging this November and traffic to enter in March 2018.*

Tunnel-boring machine Bertha, whose front end remains in pieces along the downtown waterfront, is to resume digging Nov. 23, according to a new timetable from the construction team.​
Full report at the Seattle Times: http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/transportation/new-bertha-start-date-nov-23/


----------



## zaphod

CNGL said:


> 2.23 meters? That's too high .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The underpass I linked is only 5 ft 11 in high BTW


Oh man...

You'd think there would be a tube or sign hanging from a cable before those tunnels to warn people first. 

That's an obscenely low underpass. I am slightly taller than 1.8 meters and I wonder if I could safely ride under that on a bike. Insane.


----------



## Nexis

*Roebling Bridge over the Ohio River between Cincinnati & Newport,KY*


CINCINNATI--Roebling Bridge. 1 of 2 by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


----------



## Suburbanist

*weird bridges in Kansas City*

Kansas City has some weird double-deck bridges. I wonder why, as purely looking into how they fit the maps doesn't provide a good rationale for spending enormous amounts of money to do so.

Examples:
https://goo.gl/maps/fpkYm
https://goo.gl/maps/mz8wg

Were these former combined road-rail bridges?

The area around them looks very derelict and dangerous. I think it is a polder (reclaimed floodplain) with weak flood defenses so not suitable for regeneration or anything, but if so, why keep these oversized bridges there?


----------



## 00Zy99

Suburbanist said:


> Kansas City has some weird double-deck bridges. I wonder why, as purely looking into how they fit the maps doesn't provide a good rationale for spending enormous amounts of money to do so.
> 
> Examples:
> https://goo.gl/maps/fpkYm
> https://goo.gl/maps/mz8wg
> 
> Were these former combined road-rail bridges?
> 
> The area around them looks very derelict and dangerous. I think it is a polder (reclaimed floodplain) with weak flood defenses so not suitable for regeneration or anything, but if so, why keep these oversized bridges there?


 The two bridges that you are pointing to are in the immediate vicinity of each other, and form a contiguous path out of downtown.

There are no immediately evident railroad rights of way leading up to either of them.

When we look to the west side of these bridges we find Central Avenue, with the following characteristics:

1) not following the local street grid and swerving around

2) seemingly having higher priority over the other streets in the area

3) having other streets branching off like tree branches rather than at right angles

4) being wider than other nearby streets

5) having a bus line running the length

When we look to the east of the bridges, we find them feeding into 12th street, a relatively important downtown commercial strip.

All of these are indicators that we are looking at a former streetcar line, which once had its own right of way and operated on separate levels of the bridges. What we see today is merely its faded legacy.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*DDI*

A new diverging diamond interchange (DDI) opened to traffic in suburban Kansas City. It is at the K-10 / Ridgeview Road interchange. It replaced a standard diamond interchange.


----------



## FM 2258

zaphod said:


> Oh man...
> 
> You'd think there would be a tube or sign hanging from a cable before those tunnels to warn people first.
> 
> That's an obscenely low underpass. I am slightly taller than 1.8 meters and I wonder if I could safely ride under that on a bike. Insane.


I can totally see someone with a rental truck slamming into that bridge. '


----------



## Buffaboy

xzmattzx said:


> I don't think you're ever going to see a major Interstate downgraded to a boulevard. I-15 is likely too important for commercial truck traffic for that.


Some fringe folks in Buffalo would love to turn I-190 into an urban boulevard or something, but it's never going to happen.

What the Buffalo area does need however is a north-south beltway corridor along NY-78/Transit Road and NY 179, Milestrip Expressway, but no plan like this will happen anytime soon because of probable eminent domain and NIMBYs. The problem though is that the NY-78 corridor is consistently clogged up as a result of development.


----------



## xzmattzx

Buffaboy said:


> Some fringe folks in Buffalo would love to turn I-190 into an urban boulevard or something, but it's never going to happen.
> 
> What the Buffalo area does need however is a north-south beltway corridor along NY-78/Transit Road and NY 179, Milestrip Expressway, but no plan like this will happen anytime soon because of probable eminent domain and NIMBYs. The problem though is that the NY-78 corridor is consistently clogged up as a result of development.


Is Transit Road clogged up for its entire length? I know it sees heavy traffic in Amherst, from the Thruway up to Lockport, but West Seneca seems like it's not as bad. But maybe that's just me.

It's probably too late now because of development, but maybe they could've had I-990 wrap around southward and connect to the Thruway east of that big quarry. It would be a strange beltway around Williamsville, and would be a big diversion from the original plan to head past Lockport out to the northeast, but it might be something like what you'd like to see.


----------



## jchernin

Replacement and expansion progress (10/29/2015) of the US 101 Petaluma River Bridge in Petaluma, Sonoma County, CA. Photos by me.

"This will be one of the longest precast, post-tensioned spliced concrete girder bridges in the U.S." (http://www.dot.ca.gov/dist4/101petalumablvd/)























































The SMART Haystack Bridge is just finishing up next to all this


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ha, it's amazing how they always manage to find some kind of obscure record for each project


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The State Highway 71 freeway in Austin, TX is flooded.


----------



## zaphod

Oh man. The weather has been so crazy. Really dry, then these sudden rainstorms over the course of a few days.

I'm pretty sure that is actually US 183 flooded, looking down from 71. Location


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Washington Pass (WA-20) yesterday morning. It was not plowed.


----------



## cuartango

ChrisZwolle said:


> The State Highway 71 freeway in Austin, TX is flooded.



Very impressive mg:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

lol


----------



## CNGL

Wisconsin uses lettered county roads. So if two well-lettered routes intersect, one might end getting this or this (by peterj920 on AARoads):


----------



## UnequalSine

When naming *anything* 'SS', some alarms should go off


----------



## NFZANMNIM

In Europe maybe, initials SS isn't associated with Nazism in North America as much, as noone in North America had to deal with SS during the WWII directly, unlike places like Poland, Serbia, Czeck, etc


----------



## Buffaboy

CNGL said:


> Wisconsin uses lettered county roads. So if two well-lettered routes intersect, one might end getting this or this (by peterj920 on AARoads):


And the other one is NE2's avatar...

I wonder if these highways are intentionally routed like this.


----------



## zaphod

Hahahaha OMG I thought that was a photoshop, but nope. It's totally real.  Found it in Google Maps.

Actual sign is not in streetview since only highway 28 has images, but you can see that cell phone tower in the background and the backs of the signs in that configuration so its probably legit.

Has to be intentional. Some highway department engineer deliberately decided that county road A must absolutely intersect county road SS.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^

Actually looking at the sign, it seems that County Road A has a _concurrency _with County Road SS which is even better :lol:


----------



## 00Zy99

NFZANMNIM said:


> In Europe maybe, initials SS isn't associated with Nazism in North America as much, as noone in North America had to deal with SS during the WWII directly, unlike places like Poland, Serbia, Czeck, etc


Actually, there's pretty strong connotations here, too. It just does manage to slip through in a few cases (primarily rural).


----------



## sotonsi

Surely conversations like this exposes the connection that most people would neither spot or care about?

Dog whistles are only heard by those obsessed*. Almost always those obsessed* with pointing out that innocent things like this are secret messages** by bigots for bigots.

This is America - the land where Route 666 was renumbered as the signs kept being stolen by Satanists, the country that needs to post 419.9 mileposts as potheads keep taking the 420 ones: where connections not intended by the system are read in and cherished by groups. But there's several roads designated with double snakey-letters, with neither thefts of signs, nor complaints about the Nazi connection.

*sorry, that word ought to have come with a trigger warning given the letters between the 'e' and 'e'.
**and this word as well, sorry.


----------



## OakRidge

00Zy99 said:


> Actually, there's pretty strong connotations here, too. It just does manage to slip through in a few cases (primarily rural).


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holden_Commodore_(VF)#Chevrolet_SS


----------



## NFZANMNIM

00Zy99 said:


> Actually, there's pretty strong connotations here, too. It just does manage to slip through in a few cases (primarily rural).


Here in Toronto, in University, there's this building that has the code "SS" short for Sidney Smith, and noone cares about it either


----------



## OakRidge

NFZANMNIM said:


> Here in Toronto, in University, there's this building that has the code "SS" short for Sidney Smith, and noone cares about it either


As I indicated above General Motors, more specifically Chevrolet, has used "SS" to indicate Super Sport on numerous models since the 60s. Again, nobody cares.


----------



## Sponsor

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone out there knows the reason of putting a dotted line inside double solid lines as divider? Why not simply solid or dotted depending on what's necessary at particular place?

Also what does it mean to drivers when there are two markings at once? 
Maybe it's only due to practical reasons for road administrator? 

This one is from the state of Washington, near Olympic NP. Picture taken by @lulek89.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

maybe it means that you shouldn't start a pass at that point but it is ok if you are midway through passing someone?


----------



## 00Zy99

It means somebody was lazy with re-striping.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

^^Exactly, I've seen this in many places in the US. They made it a non passing zone with half assed lane re-striping.


----------



## xzmattzx

The Delaware Route 1 interchange at Thompsonville Road north of Milford is taking shape. Almost all of the highway will be limited access from I-95 to the interchange for DE Route 30, south of Milford and north of Argos Corner.


Southbound










Northbound


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 114 + SH 183, Midtown Express, Dallas, TX*

The 'Midtown Express' project is now underway for six months. It adds express lanes along SH 114 (Carpenter Freeway) and SH 183 (Airport Freeway) in the western suburbs of Dallas.

Some aerial photos taken in October.

1. SH 183 at the Trinity River, just west of I-35E.









2. The SH 114 / SH 183 / Loop 12 interchange. SH 114 and SH 183 split here. Texas Stadium used to occupy the land between the three interchanges.









3. right-of-way clearance along SH 183 in Irving.









4. The alignment shifts to the south here. Probably because parking lots are easier to acquire than businesses.









5. At the SH 183 / SH 356 cloverleaf.











6. Shifting north to SH 114. This is SH 114 near DFW Airport.









7. The SH 114 / Spur 348 split near Las Colinas. The Northwest Highway splits off SH 114 here. 









8. SH 114 widening in Las Colinas.









9. The SH 114 / SH 183 / Loop 12 interchange. Downtown Dallas in the distance.


----------



## rantanamo

wow, guess I haven't been up 114 or 183 in a while. Had no idea work on 114 had even started. Is 114 to resemble the short section just west of the 114/Loop 12 interchange?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 48 'Corridor H', West Virginia*

A 3 mile segment of 'Corridor H' of the ADHS opened to traffic yesterday in West Virginia. It runs from near Bismarck to the Tucker County line. Another segment from there to Davis is planned to open by next summer. The Kerens to Parsons section has also been advertised recently.

Corridor H is a four lane divided highway that links I-79 near Weston with I-81 near Strasburg.


Untitled by WVDOT, on Flickr


----------



## xzmattzx

US 301 news in Delaware:



> *US 301 construction will begin in January*
> 
> 
> The Delaware Department of Transportation awarded a nearly $70 million contract to Tutor Perini Corp. on Friday to begin construction on the planned U.S. 301 toll road in southern New Castle County. The announcement cements the controversial project's start date for January 2016.
> 
> The new route will provide an express connection for drivers between Del. 1 and the Maryland border.
> 
> But the proposal for a multi-lane corridor has been the subject of controversy for decades. Millions of dollars have gone into studies for shelved options, and debates have raged over location choices and land deals. In 2013, when construction plans appeared to be finalized, a revised traffic forecast halted the project because it showed that the Great Recession had drastically changed travel patterns.
> 
> Those changes led to months of review to verify the project's continued viability and eligibility for expanded Federal Highway Administration loan support.
> 
> ...


http://www.delawareonline.com/story...roved-us-301-toll-road-construction/75709768/


----------



## xzmattzx

Here's an interactive map of the US 301 expressway to be built in Delaware. The red line is the main route, with red pins being interchanges. The green line is a two-lane limited access spur route to connect to Summit Bridge.


https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=z-FcQGrAJH2o.kar0qVTh0EAo&hl=en_US&usp=sharing


----------



## Penn's Woods

xzmattzx said:


> US 301 news in Delaware:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.delawareonline.com/story...roved-us-301-toll-road-construction/75709768/


I didn't know about this, but it's good news. Last time I went to Washington I used 301 back...it's a good, low-traffic alternative to 95. Until you hit the state line. Shame it needs to be a toll road, though.


----------



## xzmattzx

Penn's Woods said:


> I didn't know about this, but it's good news. Last time I went to Washington I used 301 back...it's a good, low-traffic alternative to 95. Until you hit the state line. Shame it needs to be a toll road, though.


It will be $4 for the full extent, too. But taking it northbound, with the Chesapeake Bay Bridge, would only total about $8 from Washington to Wilmington. Compare that to I-95: $4 for whatever tunnel you take in Baltimore, $8 for the Tydings Memorial Bridge over the Susquehanna River, and $4 or $5 for the JFK Turnpike (I-95) when entering Delaware. (I don't even know the price of the toll in Delaware because I go around it.) So you would still save about $10 in tolls, and would have a lot less traffic. It is not as direct, so it would probably add 10-15 minutes to your drive, especially if you hit one of the rare traffic lights on 301 on the Eastern Shore, but losing 10 minutes to save $10 is pretty fair.


----------



## ukraroad

Do you all have 8-12-lanes roads... It is so unusual for eu... Really, and so curious I/c. How much did it cost Eisenhower to empower all the system he did in his years?


----------



## Penn's Woods

xzmattzx said:


> It will be $4 for the full extent, too. But taking it northbound, with the Chesapeake Bay Bridge, would only total about $8 from Washington to Wilmington. Compare that to I-95: $4 for whatever tunnel you take in Baltimore, $8 for the Tydings Memorial Bridge over the Susquehanna River, and $4 or $5 for the JFK Turnpike (I-95) when entering Delaware. (I don't even know the price of the toll in Delaware because I go around it.) So you would still save about $10 in tolls, and would have a lot less traffic. It is not as direct, so it would probably add 10-15 minutes to your drive, especially if you hit one of the rare traffic lights on 301 on the Eastern Shore, but losing 10 minutes to save $10 is pretty fair.


Does that include the Del. 1 toll?


----------



## xzmattzx

Penn's Woods said:


> Does that include the Del. 1 toll?


No, but I think this road merges with Route 1 north of the tollbooths. I think the plan is to just get people with tolls on the road itself.


----------



## Kanadzie

ukraroad said:


> Do you all have 8-12-lanes roads... It is so unusual for eu... Really, and so curious I/c. How much did it cost Eisenhower to empower all the system he did in his years?


There aren't really that many such roads in USA
vast majority of kilometres in Interstate system are 4 lanes between cities
6 lane is very common near and in cities, 8 lane, but the 12 lane collector-express types that are longer than a few km you could count on your hands probably


----------



## Nexis

*US-169 North thru the Twin Cities Metro*


----------



## JimInJersey

xzmattzx said:


> No, but I think this road merges with Route 1 north of the tollbooths. I think the plan is to just get people with tolls on the road itself.


I take 301 South whenever I have to go below Baltimore. It's really a much nicer drive than 95. If only there was some scenery...  
:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Ginkgo

*North Cascades Highway*

That part of Washington Route 20 known as the North Cascades Highway has been shut down for the winter season, a little earlier than the average. During only winter season since the that stretch of highway opened in 1972 did it not shut down, and that was in the drought year of 1976-1977. It must have been some drought, because in a normal winter the lanes are buried under many feet of snow, avalanches being a big worry also. It is the northernmost of the few highways (only five if I am counting correctly) which link Western and Eastern Washington. 

From WSDOT.


----------



## Buffaboy

Speaking of road channels, good ones to subscribe to (or view videos from) are Roadwaywiz, RoadwaywizWNY and others like FreewayJim.


----------



## geogregor

And the last few. Very scenic drive.

DSC01057 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01058 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Heading back west:

DSC01059 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01060 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Penn's Woods

Re 175 and 375 in Saint Petersburg: Yes, they're arguably just long ramps (like the "Ohio Street Ramp" in Chicago) or, pairs of ramps. But one justification for numbering them may be to distinguish them from each other.

Re toll roads without Interstate designations: Originally, Interstates were in fact supposed to be toll-free. (I saw the item in the Interstate thread about the new/rebuilt I-65 bridges at Louisville being told and my gut reaction was, say what?) And existing toll roads where therefore not going to get Interstate numbers. Eventually, they gave Interstate designations to some toll roads for navigational convenience. But the Garden State Parkway once you get south of the Turnpike is sort of a dead end....

Re Parkways: The Natchez Trace may be less a way to get to national parks then a historically significant road in its own right...maybe they felt building a parkway was the best way to preserve it and permit the public to experience it? Just guessing.

Re Jersey: It has C roads? Does it really need them? How many C roads are there in Great Britain proper for that matter?

Re unsigned Interstates: I totally agree. If you're not going to sign them, don't designate them. Although I gather GPSes (personally, I don't use such newfangled contraptions) recognize some of them....

:cheers:


----------



## hammersklavier

Well as far as highways in NJ go: I've found that the Turnpike, AC Expwy, GS Parkway, etc are as good as (if not better than) Interstates, in terms of quality. Some of these have natural designations:

Designate the AC Expwy I-76. This is a total no-brainer as I-76 runs directly into the Expressway anyway.

One can also argue along similar lines for designating NJ-55 an extension of I-676, though that road ends just past Millville, and most of its users want to go to Wildwood, a fair distance away. (I'd also argue, therefore, that it should be extended to the Garden State Parkway.)

The NJ Turnpike is being designated I-95 from its current I-95 designation south to where it meets I-276, which is being redesignated I-95 over to where it meets I-95 in PA (which is getting a new interchange). South of that, I have no clue what you would designate it as. It essentially functions as an express highway of I-295, but if you wanted to designate "Local 295" and "Express 295" you'd have to build a direct interchange between I-295 and the NJ Turnpike somewhere around where I-276 is. This suggests an I-276/I-295 interchange?

I wouldn't quite say that the Garden State Parkway goes nowhere. It is, after all, heavily used all the way down to Cape May. But giving it a designation is hard. Maybe I-987, since it can be interpreted as a spur off a spur of I-87 (which would work even better if you upgraded NJ-17 to Interstate standards and redesignated it I-87) and signing a road I-987 is fun in a silly kind of way?

As far as the St. Petersburg highways ... both of those spurs should be removed and converted into boulevards IMO. They're stub highways.


----------



## Kanadzie

I dunno. I think the concept of "intrastate" Interstates is pretty silly... I'd even think of converting all local spur and loop routes to state numbers...


----------



## mcarling

Kanadzie said:


> I dunno. I think the concept of "intrastate" Interstates is pretty silly...


... especially in Hawaii.


----------



## Suburbanist

You can travel on scenic routes pretty much all the way from Washignton to New Orleands (mainly on Blue Ridge and Natchez Trace parkways).

----------

What is the status of that highway project in Dallas to follow the Trinity river?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kanadzie said:


> I dunno. I think the concept of "intrastate" Interstates is pretty silly... I'd even think of converting all local spur and loop routes to state numbers...


I don't think 'intrastate' Interstate Highways are really bad. Although they run in only one state, they usually are an important connection within the Interstate Highway network. For example renumbering I-45 in Texas to a state highway would seem weird.


----------



## sotonsi

The complaint against intrastate interstates is a silly semantic one.

Interstate refers to the network (OK, there's some Alaska, Hawaii and Puerto Rico issues where the Interstates don't connect with the rest of the network), rather than the road. I-45 in TX, etc are all part of the Interstate network even if the road itself doesn't leave the state. Same goes for 3dis.


----------



## sponge_bob

sotonsi said:


> (OK, there's some Alaska, Hawaii and Puerto Rico issues where the Interstates don't connect with the rest of the network)


Ah but you are _evidently_ forgetting the full name my dear fellow. 

the *"National System of Interstate and Defense Highways"*

If it connects 2 National Guard armouries either side of a mountain in Idaho it can get an I number for itself.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 92, Tampa, FL*

A plan seems to be moving forward to construct elevated toll lanes along Gandy Boulevard (US 92) in Tampa. It would allow a free-flow connection from the Gandy Bridge to the Selmon Expressway.

http://www.baynews9.com/content/new...icles/bn9/2015/12/7/gandy_project_extens.html


----------



## ukraroad

So nobody could cheat and use that free US92:bash:!


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Any chance for Everett Turnpike and Northwest Expressway to be designated as I-89? That would make I-89+QC A-35 truly a Montreal-Boston Highway


----------



## hammersklavier

NFZANMNIM said:


> Any chance for Everett Turnpike and Northwest Expressway to be designated as I-89? That would make I-89+QC A-35 truly a Montreal-Boston Highway


Probably about as likely as my proposed NJ designations upthread ... that is to say, not very likely.


----------



## Joshua Dodd

The entire Metroplex is experiencing a massive infrastructure overhaul. Nearly every freeway in Dallas and Fort Worth is being entirely restructured. Many projects have not even started yet. What is happening is DFW has become the central logistics hub for the entire Western Hemisphere. Thanks in part to geographical location and the DFW International Airport and major rail lines, DFW is the official logistics capitol of North and South America now. 

Now, here are some photographs of freeway construction in Fort Worth from October:


----------



## Joshua Dodd

Suburbanist said:


> What is the status of that highway project in Dallas to follow the Trinity river?


The Trinity River Toll Road has been meeting tremendous opposition from the local community. However, the road will be built:



> August 12, 2015, the Dallas City Council voted unanimously to approve the following amendment regarding the Trinity Parkway and Trinity Lakes funding


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hampton Roads Crossing*

Alternative D of the Hampton Roads Crossing study in Virginia. :cheers:










* Alternative A: widening I-64 to six lanes
* Alternative B: widening I-64 to six lanes + new connection to Craney Island and SR-164
* Alternative C: widening I-664 to eight lanes + new connection to Naval Station Norfolk
* Alternative D: combination of B+C.

Project website: http://hamptonroadscrossingstudy.org/


----------



## 00Zy99

Can we have a complete map of the projects around DFW?


----------



## Kanadzie

ChrisZwolle said:


> Alternative D of the Hampton Roads Crossing study in Virginia. :cheers:
> 
> /


Good to see, the traffic congestion in this region is terrible, especially on the I-64 side and even (maybe especially) on the municipal network.
They put tolls up all over the place in the past few years but haven't really built anything yet...


----------



## Innsertnamehere

so what would that become? Big Dig Portsmouth Edition? or all of it would be elevated / on reclaimed land?


----------



## Kanadzie

I would expect anything over water to involve tunnels (maybe interspersed with bridges) because of the Navy wanting to pass around (like most other crossings)
Probably mostly reclaimed land on that small N-S road connecting extended 564 to 164 (I think that "island" is all reclaimed, too square to be real...)

Portsmouth has a really nice and small city centre. I remember going there at night but getting surprised by the monument "to our Confederate dead." - I was like "ah yes, this is the South "


----------



## zaphod

Cool project.

I hope they do tunnels instead of bridges. I think tunnels were built because the Navy feared that an enemy could blow up the bridges and trap pretty much half our fleet in harbor.

While the cold war is over, there is still the real potential for something like that to happen and the best way to avoid it is to simply not give our enemies the opportunity in the first place.

Besides, wouldn't duplication of these roads simply be a matter of building new spans and new tunnels?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Kanadzie said:


> I would expect anything over water to involve tunnels (maybe interspersed with bridges) because of the Navy wanting to pass around (like most other crossings)
> Probably mostly reclaimed land on that small N-S road connecting extended 564 to 164 (I think that "island" is all reclaimed, too square to be real...)
> 
> Portsmouth has a really nice and small city centre. I remember going there at night but getting surprised by the monument "to our Confederate dead." - I was like "ah yes, this is the South "


Whereas in Camden, Maine, there's a monument to the dead of "the Great Rebellion." :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

zaphod said:


> Besides, wouldn't duplication of these roads simply be a matter of building new spans and new tunnels?


I think so. The Hampton Roads Bridge-Tunnel was duplicated that way in 1976.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Rare scene of foreign (New Brunswick) road shield being used on American signs, Calais, Maine


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Nice, although I'm not sure it's that rare. You see plenty of "to Autoroute 15" assemblies alongside the I-87 ones north of Albany. (Or you did the last time I was up there.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Charleston, South Carolina*

The beautiful Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge in Charleston, South Carolina. The photo shows three generations of bridges (1929, 1966, 2005). The right two bridges were demolished after the Ravenel Bridge opened.

US 17 runs across the Ravenel Bridge. It is one of the longest cable-stayed bridges in North America. It has eight lanes.


----------



## Kanadzie

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Nice, although I'm not sure it's that rare. You see plenty of "to Autoroute 15" assemblies alongside the I-87 ones north of Albany. (Or you did the last time I was up there.)


Amusingly (but logically) there is a "TO A-15" sign in Rouses point that points _away _from Canada :lol:

https://www.google.pl/maps/@44.9995...nrTlrLWnS70SG5S2gQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## Professor L Gee

Kanadzie said:


> Good to see, the traffic congestion in this region is terrible, especially on the I-64 side and even (maybe especially) on the municipal network.
> They put tolls up all over the place in the past few years but haven't really built anything yet...


Like the second Midtown Tunnel tube and the extension of the MLK Expressway?


----------



## Nexis




----------



## Joshua Dodd

00Zy99 said:


> Can we have a complete map of the projects around DFW?


I made a map myself showing all the projects in DFW. The red is what is currently under construction. The green is what has either been proposed or what is currently in the process of beginning stages. This is all according to the Texas Department of Transportation's website. 










This map does not include the proposed outer loops. Here are some photos of that:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

After proposition 7 passing the vote, some toll roads in DFW will be constructed as freeways.


----------



## 00Zy99

Thank you very much!

If it is not too much trouble, could you please label which project corresponds to which images?


----------



## Nexis

The New Charlestown Bridge over the Charles River


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Nexis said:


> The New Charlestown Bridge over the Charles River


love the idea of greenery on the bridge


----------



## Suburbanist

A drive (not by me) on Grand Tenton National Park in Wyoming


----------



## 00Zy99

Nexis said:


> The New Charlestown Bridge over the Charles River


(looked for this in Charleston SC, couldn't find it)

:bash::bash:


----------



## Joshua Dodd

Dallas Horseshoe Project update for the month of November:


----------



## Ginkgo

*Washington Route 99*

"Bertha", the tunnel boring machine which broke down two years ago, finally moved forward today along the Seattle waterfront, after lengthy repairs. The tunnel, under downtown, will replace the aging and prone-to-earthquake-damage viaduct. From KIRO-TV.


----------



## Nexis

*The next leg in Bertha’s journey*



> This rendering shows the path that Bertha, the SR 99 tunneling machine, will take from the pit where she was repaired to an underground maintenance stop 450 feet to the north. After moving the machine forward 8 feet in late December 2015, Seattle Tunnel Partners, the SR 99 tunnel contractor, was preparing to tunnel toward the maintenance area beginning in January 2016.



The next leg in Bertha’s journey by Washington State Dept of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## 00Zy99

Boy, is Bertha being babied!


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ just keep the eyes (and radar detector) open and you'll be fine.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

hammersklavier said:


> Must every major urban highway project over here turn into a money pit? hno:


Too many people trying to fill their pockets and things get overlooked or done half assed. In the case of Seattle they weren't inspecting the ground after Bertha restarted. Which is when they should have been going overboard with checking everything. Makes no sense. Bertha hasn't even gotten to the difficult part of the dig and has had nothing but problems. Personally I hope they abandon the tunnel and just rebuild the viaduct.


----------



## hammersklavier

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Too many people trying to fill their pockets and things get overlooked or done half assed. In the case of Seattle they weren't inspecting the ground after Bertha restarted. Which is when they should have been going overboard with checking everything. Makes no sense. Bertha hasn't even gotten to the difficult part of the dig and has had nothing but problems. Personally I hope they abandon the tunnel and just rebuild the viaduct.


I wouldn't rebuild the viaduct though. That has problems of its own. IIRC wasn't there a proposal to just boulevard-ize the Alaskan Way?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Loop 335, Amarillo, TX*

A new website has been launched to provide information about the Loop 335 freeway conversion around Amarillo, Texas.

http://www.theamarilloloop.com/

The plan is to ultimately upgrade all of Loop 335 to a freeway with frontage roads. The freeway will feature four lanes, that will be able to accomodate six lanes if needed. They also plan two 5-level stack interchanges at both intersections with I-40 and a new interchange with I-27.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

hammersklavier said:


> I wouldn't rebuild the viaduct though. That has problems of its own. IIRC wasn't there a proposal to just boulevard-ize the Alaskan Way?


It was one of the proposals but if you experience traffic here you wouldn't want a boulevard. There are currently only two "quick" routes through downtown north-south the viaduct and I-5. I-5 is one of the worst bottlenecks in the country and the viaduct is the only real alternative. We'll see if they finally resume tunneling and the viaduct will close for almost a month. I can't even imagine what a traffic nightmare that will be.


----------



## Xusein

Not that much of a thought really. The current construction closing lanes on Hwy 99 just north of Mercer has already made it an unusable wreck. Everyone is going to have to just deal with I-5.


----------



## hammersklavier

I-275westcoastfl said:


> It was one of the proposals but if you experience traffic here you wouldn't want a boulevard. There are currently only two "quick" routes through downtown north-south the viaduct and I-5. I-5 is one of the worst bottlenecks in the country and the viaduct is the only real alternative. We'll see if they finally resume tunneling and the viaduct will close for almost a month. I can't even imagine what a traffic nightmare that will be.


Honestly, I would just reroute I-5 to bypass the city center entirely. You guys have a ring road. Then I would break the current I-5 path in DT (and urban core) Seattle, turning the current freeway into a pair of N-S approach highways.

When we had to close part of I-95 here for some time it was a traffic nightmare for maybe a few days but then it all disappeared as people figured out other ways to get there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 301 toll road, Delaware*

*Start of Construction for U.S. Route 301 Mainline Celebrated by Federal, State and Local Officials *

*Delaware Governor Jack Markell, FHWA Administrator Gregory G. Nadeau, and Transportation Secretary Jennifer Cohan, joined by the Delaware Congressional Delegation, local, and federal officials assembled this morning at the U.S Route 301 Weigh Station for the project's official groundbreaking. *

The new U.S. Route 301 Mainline will consist of a new four-lane (two lanes in each direction), all electronic tolled, limited access roadway on a new location, extending generally northeastward from the Maryland/Delaware state line, west of Middletown, and tying into State Route 1, north of the Biddles Corner Toll Plaza, south of the Chesapeake and Delaware (C&D) Canal.

With the anticipation to have the roadway open for traffic by the end of the calendar year 2018, the project's design team has divided the project into seven phases each bided individually, but constructed simultaneously. To-date, four of the bid phases of this $470 million transportation plan have been awarded and construction teams are on-site.​
Full press release: http://www.deldot.gov/home/newsroom/release.shtml?id=5898


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Xusein said:


> Not that much of a thought really. The current construction closing lanes on Hwy 99 just north of Mercer has already made it an unusable wreck. Everyone is going to have to just deal with I-5.


Would you really want I-5 to be worse than it is now? I'm starting a job in SODO soon and I'm trying hard to find a place to live south of downtown so I can avoid that mess.



hammersklavier said:


> Honestly, I would just reroute I-5 to bypass the city center entirely. You guys have a ring road. Then I would break the current I-5 path in DT (and urban core) Seattle, turning the current freeway into a pair of N-S approach highways.
> 
> When we had to close part of I-95 here for some time it was a traffic nightmare for maybe a few days but then it all disappeared as people figured out other ways to get there.


I-405 is supposed to be a bypass but instead its a suburban commuter highway which doesn't have enough lanes. Then they have the whole express toll lane mess which has made traffic even worse. From my experience its more congested than I-5 usually. There is no real alternative here in Seattle thanks to landscape, poor planning, dense development, and NIMBY's. The only thing they can do is reduce bottlenecks, get rid of left on/off ramps, separate/mange the HOV lanes/merging, and add lanes in the right places. Seattle is unique with its natural and man-made barriers. It makes any sort of improvements expensive or impossible. Philly despite having outdated and inadequate highways is still much better off.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

EDIT double post


----------



## Buffaboy

ChrisZwolle said:


> A new website has been launched to provide information about the Loop 335 freeway conversion around Amarillo, Texas.
> 
> http://www.theamarilloloop.com/
> 
> The plan is to ultimately upgrade all of Loop 335 to a freeway with frontage roads. The freeway will feature four lanes, that will be able to accomodate six lanes if needed. They also plan two 5-level stack interchanges at both intersections with I-40 and a new interchange with I-27.


Texas loves building beltways. I've often wondered when Amarillo would get one.


----------



## 00Zy99

Buffaboy said:


> Texas loves building beltways. I've often wondered when Amarillo would get one.


Texas just loves belts in general. :lol:


----------



## Xusein

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Would you really want I-5 to be worse than it is now? I'm starting a job in SODO soon and I'm trying hard to find a place to live south of downtown so I can avoid that mess.


Not much of a choice really. It will be the only option after the viaduct is closed. The only thing that I would suggest is to see is taking the bus is viable from your workplace. 

Maybe park in a P&R and take an express bus if you can.

Coming from the south isn't much better...at least North Seattle has the I-5 express lanes.


----------



## hammersklavier

00Zy99 said:


> Texas just loves belts in general. :lol:


The bigger the better!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Talking of Texas beltways... 

The SH 99 / Grand Parkway opened to traffic yesterday around the nortwest side of Houston. It runs from US 290 to I-45 (24 miles, 39 km). It is the third beltway of Houston.

All Houston beltways have different names;

* I-610: 'The Loop'
* BW8: 'The Beltway' or 'The Tollway' (Sam Houston Tollway)
* SH 99: 'Grand Parkway'

I wonder if the Grand Parkway isn't underdesigned with only four lanes. Especially on the north side the suburban developments continue for over 20 miles outside of SH 99 already. 

Parts of the Sam Houston Tollway (Beltway 8) had to be widened within 15 years of opening. Today the majority of the built-up area is outside Beltway 8.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Xusein said:


> Not much of a choice really. It will be the only option after the viaduct is closed. The only thing that I would suggest is to see is taking the bus is viable from your workplace.
> 
> Maybe park in a P&R and take an express bus if you can.
> 
> Coming from the south isn't much better...at least North Seattle has the I-5 express lanes.


The bus is slower though... From the south you can take some of the industrial roads depending on where you are going. (it would work for me)


----------



## zaphod

ChrisZwolle said:


> Talking of Texas beltways...
> 
> The SH 99 / Grand Parkway opened to traffic yesterday around the nortwest side of Houston. It runs from US 290 to I-45 (24 miles, 39 km). It is the third beltway of Houston.
> 
> All Houston beltways have different names;
> 
> * I-610: 'The Loop'
> * BW8: 'The Beltway' or 'The Tollway' (Sam Houston Tollway)
> * SH 99: 'Grand Parkway'
> 
> I wonder if the Grand Parkway isn't underdesigned with only four lanes. Especially on the north side the suburban developments continue for over 20 miles outside of SH 99 already.
> 
> Parts of the Sam Houston Tollway (Beltway 8) had to be widened within 15 years of opening. Today the majority of the built-up area is outside Beltway 8.


Yes it makes you wonder, especially with the scale of construction around the The Woodlands and the Exxon campus directly adjacent to the I-45/GP intersection.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Bonner Bridge, North Carolina*

Construction on the new $ 246 million Bonner Bridge will likely begin in March. The 2.8 mile bridge across the Oregon Inlet to Hatteras Island opened in 1963 with a projected 30 year lifespan, which it has exceeded by 23 years now. The bridge is prone to severe erosion. It is the only road link towards Hatteras Island, part of the Outer Banks.

This is the existing bridge:


----------



## Xusein

I-275westcoastfl said:


> The bus is slower though... From the south you can take some of the industrial roads depending on where you are going. (it would work for me)


I guess if you are coming from Burien or Tukwila and points south/east via Highway 509/599, but I'm assuming that the entire 99 is going to end up being a parking lot when the viaduct closes (it's already terrible and 90% of the Bertha work hasn't been done yet). Not sure how the bus situation looks in SODO actually, might still be worth taking the car if parking is free.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Xusein said:


> I guess if you are coming from Burien or Tukwila and points south/east via Highway 509/599, but I'm assuming that the entire 99 is going to end up being a parking lot when the viaduct closes (it's already terrible and 90% of the Bertha work hasn't been done yet). Not sure how the bus situation looks in SODO actually, might still be worth taking the car if parking is free.


It'll be a nightmare when the viaduct closes... Yes I have free parking at my workplace. :banana:


----------



## 00Zy99

ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction on the new $ 246 million Bonner Bridge will likely begin in March. The 2.8 mile bridge across the Oregon Inlet to Hatteras Island opened in 1963 with a projected 30 year lifespan, which it has exceeded by 23 years now. The bridge is prone to severe erosion. It is the only road link towards Hatteras Island, part of the Outer Banks.
> 
> This is the existing bridge:


Is this the only bridge being replaced in this project? What will the new bridge look like?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 75 McKinney, Texas*

^^ It will be a bridge with larger spans, but nothing spectacular as far as I know. It took a lot of effort to get this project going due to the impact on aquatic features. 

Meanwhile, let's take a look at Dallas again. This is US 75 in McKinney, a suburb 30 miles north of Dallas along US 75. It grew from 21,000 in 1990 to over 150,000 today. It is one of the fastest-growing suburbs in the U.S. The major freeway through McKinney is US 75, which was recently widened from four to eight lanes. It seems easily expandable to ten lanes, they preserved a median and already made the bridges wide enough to support ten lanes without having to reconstruct them.

before:









after:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*FM 2499, Texas*

A comparison of FM 2499 near Grapevine, Texas. It's a late part of the DFW Connector project apparently. The main freeway / texpress lanes project was already completed a while ago.


----------



## xzmattzx

OakRidge said:


> That is the Pinto Creek Bridge: http://bridgehunter.com/az/gila/351/
> 
> The photo series is documenting improvements to US 60 in Arizona.


Are they planning on upgrading it to limited access out to Globe? Or is US 60 like US 93 between Kingman and Wickenburg, where there's only a handful of houses/businsses fronting against the road anyway?


----------



## Nexis

US 1/9 at Newark Airport


An afternoon at Newark Liberty International Airport by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## jchernin

Pacific Coast Highway (CA-1) Devil's Slide Tunnel


Devil's Slide by Larry Whiting, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Texas Hill Country*

Ranch to Market Road 337 in the Texas Hill Country northwest of San Antonio.


On the road from Lost Maples to Leakey by Jon Lebkowsky, on Flickr


The Three Sisters of the Hill Country on FM 337 (Picture a Day September 24, 2009) by mlhradio, on Flickr


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

From some of my trip to eastern Washington Sunday.


----------



## jchernin

More of the Pacific Coast Highway:









http://www.latinabroad.com/tag/bucket-list/









http://www.stylepinner.com/pacific-...FjaWZpYy1jb2FzdC1oaWdod2F5LTEtY2FsaWZvcm5pYQ/


----------



## Nexis

*6th Street Viaduct Demolition 40 hour Time Lapse*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 249 Tomball Parkway, Texas*

A record of decision (ROD) has been issued for the construction of a 15 mile segment of the SH 249 extension in northwestern Houston. It would extend SH 249 from Pinehurst to FM 1774 north of Todd Mission, bringing the Houston freeway system into Grimes County. 

It will be a four-lane toll road on a 400 ft wide right-of-way. There won't be a lot of frontage roads, but the ROW is wide enough for the future construction of frontage roads and additional tolled lanes if needed.










This segment of toll road is north of where the current toll roads end at FM 2920 near Tomball. Planning is underway to extend SH 249 as a toll road to Pinehurst in two phases, which according to the Houston Chronicle, are planned to open to traffic in 2018.

SH 249 is planned to ultimately link up to SH 6 at Navasota, connecting the College Station area with Houston by freeway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Glenn Highway, Alaska*

The Glenn Highway (State Route 1) in Alaska.


----------



## xzmattzx

Do you guys think that the expressway portion of US 30 will ever connect to I-83 in York, PA? It's almost there, but there's a couple car dealerships and other small businesses in the way. You add 5-10 minutes to the drive from Baltimore to Lancaster or vice versa by not having this connection. I'm sure people living near Hills Road don't like the through traffic because of the missing connection.

Map
https://www.google.com/maps/@39.9807175,-76.6991091,15.75z?hl=en

Satellite imagery
https://www.google.com/maps/@39.9807175,-76.6991091,1398m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en

As you can see in Streetview, you can see I-83 from the road used to connect from US 30 west to I-83 south.
https://goo.gl/maps/9ZfLxNTuWKB2


----------



## Jschmuck

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Glenn Highway (State Route 1) in Alaska.


Wow fantastic! So does not look real! But it is.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Unaweep Canyon, Colorado*

State Highway 141 through the Unaweep Canyon in western Colorado. :cheers:


Two Lanes and a lot of Red Rock Canyons by Scott Heinley, on Flickr











141 East to Gateway, Colorado by Dave Wadsworth, on Flickr











20090701 101902-13,252-10x16 by Ted Cash, on Flickr


----------



## Penn's Woods

xzmattzx said:


> Do you guys think that the expressway portion of US 30 will ever connect to I-83 in York, PA? It's almost there, but there's a couple car dealerships and other small businesses in the way. You add 5-10 minutes to the drive from Baltimore to Lancaster or vice versa by not having this connection. I'm sure people living near Hills Road don't like the through traffic because of the missing connection.
> 
> Map
> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.9807175,-76.6991091,15.75z?hl=en
> 
> Satellite imagery
> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.9807175,-76.6991091,1398m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en
> 
> As you can see in Streetview, you can see I-83 from the road used to connect from US 30 west to I-83 south.
> https://goo.gl/maps/9ZfLxNTuWKB2


What I've always wondered is how 30 and 83 ended up paralleling each other for a couple of miles. So that if you're driving from Baltimore to Lancaster you end up covering about three miles more than you need to. But I tend - when going from 83 northbound to 30 eastbound - to get off 83 at Pa. 462, go east to Memory Lane, then north to 30.


----------



## Nexis

Taken Yesterday - 2.18.16

Lincoln Tunnel Helix & Toll Gate


Lincoln Tunnel Helix by Corey Best, on Flickr


Lincoln Tunnel Toll Gate by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## jchernin

CA-12 in Sonoma County wine country with vineyards and Mt. Hood in the background:









http://www.highway12winery.com/


----------



## OakRidge

Highway 13 in White Co. by Arkansas Highways, on Flickr


----------



## xzmattzx

Penn's Woods said:


> What I've always wondered is how 30 and 83 ended up paralleling each other for a couple of miles. So that if you're driving from Baltimore to Lancaster you end up covering about three miles more than you need to. But I tend - when going from 83 northbound to 30 eastbound - to get off 83 at Pa. 462, go east to Memory Lane, then north to 30.


I did the same thing, but Hills Road instead of Memory Lane. The fact that you have to drive through a neighborhood is kind of crazy. Maybe that will eventually be fixed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Niagara Falls, NY*

A 2 mile segment of the Robert Moses Parkway north of downtown Niagara Falls will be demolished next year. 










According to the New York State Department of Transportation Traffic Data Viewer, the average traffic is only 3,000 vehicles per day on the parkway and 2,600 vehicles per day on adjacent Whirlpool Street. There used to be no less than 8 lanes to carry these 5,600 vehicles per day. The southbound lanes of the Robert Moses Parkway was repurposed into a trail in 2001.

The Robert Moses Parkway opened to traffic in 1962, it was designed as a part of a network of parkways in the Buffalo-Niagara Falls region that was suppose to cater to a much larger population that never materialized.


----------



## 00Zy99

Hah!

Vengeance is sweet. Serves him right.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*FM 2499, Texas*

The northbound lanes of FM 2499 near the Grapevine Mills north of DFW Airport will open to traffic this week. This is one of the very few freeway-like Farm to Market Roads in Texas.


----------



## Buffaboy

ChrisZwolle said:


> A 2 mile segment of the Robert Moses Parkway north of downtown Niagara Falls will be demolished next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the New York State Department of Transportation Traffic Data Viewer, the average traffic is only 3,000 vehicles per day on the parkway and 2,600 vehicles per day on adjacent Whirlpool Street. There used to be no less than 8 lanes to carry these 5,600 vehicles per day. The southbound lanes of the Robert Moses Parkway was repurposed into a trail in 2001.
> 
> The Robert Moses Parkway opened to traffic in 1962, it was designed as a part of a network of parkways in the Buffalo-Niagara Falls region that was suppose to cater to a much larger population that never materialized.


No tears are coming from me.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

that road (along with the Lake Ontario parkway in Rochester) is hilariously empty. Huge, huge waste of infrastructure.


----------



## hammersklavier

ChrisZwolle said:


> A 2 mile segment of the Robert Moses Parkway north of downtown Niagara Falls will be demolished next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the New York State Department of Transportation Traffic Data Viewer, the average traffic is only 3,000 vehicles per day on the parkway and 2,600 vehicles per day on adjacent Whirlpool Street. There used to be no less than 8 lanes to carry these 5,600 vehicles per day. The southbound lanes of the Robert Moses Parkway was repurposed into a trail in 2001.
> 
> The Robert Moses Parkway opened to traffic in 1962, it was designed as a part of a network of parkways in the Buffalo-Niagara Falls region that was suppose to cater to a much larger population that never materialized.


Step #3: Upzone the living daylights out of Whirlpool Street b/c those views across the park and into the gorge are obvious amenities for timeshare condos.


----------



## Nexis

Taken Yesterday *Williamsburg Bridge*


Walking around Williamsburg - Brooklyn in the Mid Afternoon by Corey Best, on Flickr


Walking around Williamsburg - Brooklyn in the Mid Afternoon by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## smokiboy

...


----------



## smokiboy

ChrisZwolle said:


> A 2 mile segment of the Robert Moses Parkway north of downtown Niagara Falls will be demolished next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drove this section last week. It is pitifully empty and in relatively poor shape. This will be a vast improvement. Hopefully help in the revitalization process (along with the current renovations to NF railway station) of Niagara Falls, NY, which is a spooky place.


----------



## hammersklavier

Here's a feature you don't come across too often:

https://goo.gl/maps/4KApxyDKzJy

A few years ago I'd gotten lost out by Gladwyne and distinctly remembered crossing a ford. Well, now I've found it.


----------



## Jschmuck

4 lanes of US67 between Searcy, AR (more specifically the section that's left) and Walnut Ridge, AR should be ready by Labor Day;

http://www.thetd.com/freepages/2016-02-03/news/story1.php


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 99 Grand Parkway, Houston, TX*

Segment G of State Highway 99 / Grand Parkway around Houston opens to traffic tomorrow. It's a 12.5 mile segment from I-45 to I-69 (US 59) northeast of Houston. 

Segment G is shown on this map:









The Houston Chronicle article also comments that the next phase from I-69 to I-10 east of Houston will start construction next year, opening in 2021. 

Construction also recently began on a short stretch of frontage road of Segment C south of I-69 in Fort Bend County.


----------



## Kanadzie

hammersklavier said:


> Step #3: Upzone the living daylights out of Whirlpool Street b/c those views across the park and into the gorge are obvious amenities for timeshare condos.


And then when the induced traffic going to the developments gets bad, build a highway in the empty space to the side created, rinse repeat :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*FM 457, Texas*

An unusual spiral bridge is planned across the Intracoastal Waterway in Matagorda County, Texas. It's part of FM 457. It will be 92 ft (28 m) high.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Innsertnamehere said:


> that road (along with the Lake Ontario parkway in Rochester) is hilariously empty. Huge, huge waste of infrastructure.


I drove the Lake Ontario/Robert Moses combination from Rochester to Niagara Falls once. On a nice Sunday. It was indeed empty.
I don't know that a scenic drive is necessarily a waste, though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*John Kilpatrick Turnpike, Oklahoma City*

The preliminary alignment has been published for the John Kilpatrick Turnpike extension southwest of Oklahoma City. It's a 6-7 mile extension from I-40 to OK-152. Construction could start next year.

I've read some criticism earlier regarding the fact that subdivisions were built within the logical right-of-way of the toll road, but they seem to have managed to find a route around these subdivisions.


----------



## Kanadzie

Penn's Woods said:


> I drove the Lake Ontario/Robert Moses combination from Rochester to Niagara Falls once. On a nice Sunday. It was indeed empty.
> I don't know that a scenic drive is necessarily a waste, though.


It might actually be the only Robert Moses-involved parkway that is actually working as intended and not turned into a congested suburban commuter route :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 183, Bergstrom Expressway, Austin, Texas*

http://kxan.com/2016/04/06/bergstrom-expressway-offers-new-non-stop-route-to-austin-airport/

Construction started on the 'Bergstrom Expressway' in Austin today. It is an eight mile toll road in the median of US 183 that will link US 290 and SH 71 by a freeway-standard road. The project includes untolled frontage roads. The $ 743 million project will be partially completed by 2019 and entirely by 2020.


----------



## Exethalion

ChrisZwolle said:


> An unusual spiral bridge is planned across the Intracoastal Waterway in Matagorda County, Texas. It's part of FM 457. It will be 92 ft (28 m) high.


Seems a bit overengineered for the location? It would only serve about 100 homes and a handful of businesses. I can see the existing drawbridge is rather rickety, then why not replace it with another? A 92ft high bridge in that area looks to be an eyesore.


----------



## Suburbanist

Maybe because it is an hurricane evacuation road? Not sure though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The average traffic on the current bridge is only 1,000 vehicles per day. 

One of the main reasons quoted is the fact that the Intracoastal Waterway has a lot of shipping (hence the bridge opens frequently) increasing travel times for emergency services.


----------



## Nexis

*Garden State Parkway in Bloomfield,NJ*


Garden State Parkway in NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*TX-601 El Paso TX*


TX-601 Spur East - Exit 22 by Zach, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 68 Eggner's Ferry Bridge, Kentucky*

The new Eggner's Ferry Bridge in western Kentucky opened to traffic yesterday. They opened two lanes, full four-lane capacity will become available later in the year. 










It replaces a truss bridge from 1932. This bridge was struck by a vessel in 2012, causing one segment to collapse. A replacement was already planned back then, but was accelerated. 

It is part of a larger project to replace two two-lane bridges along US 68, across Kentucky Lake and Barkley Lake.

Project website; http://www.lakebridges.com/


----------



## Nexis

*New SR 520 floating bridge: first drive*


----------



## Nexis

*Protecting the Alaskan Way Viaduct*


----------



## Buffaboy

ChrisZwolle said:


> The new Eggner's Ferry Bridge in western Kentucky opened to traffic yesterday. They opened two lanes, full four-lane capacity will become available later in the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It replaces a truss bridge from 1932. This bridge was struck by a vessel in 2012, causing one segment to collapse. A replacement was already planned back then, but was accelerated.
> 
> It is part of a larger project to replace two two-lane bridges along US 68, across Kentucky Lake and Barkley Lake.
> 
> Project website; http://www.lakebridges.com/


The one on the right looks like it was built with Lincoln Logs and rusted out Erector pieces.


----------



## mcarling

Buffaboy said:


> The one on the right looks like it was built with Lincoln Logs and rusted out Erector pieces.


I'm glad they didn't waste money dealing with the rust on the old bridge as they were building the replacement bridge.


----------



## Ginkgo

Nexis said:


> *Protecting the Alaskan Way Viaduct*


Nice video. The state is surely spending big bucks to "buck up" a tired and sagging viaduct that should have already been decommissioned, had TBM Bertha only not run into problems and be years behind schedule. The Alaskan Way viaduct (Washington Route 99) will be closing on April 29 for about two weeks as Bertha begins tunneling underneath. Due to Seattle central's hourglass shape, only two, count'em, two high-speed, limited access roads cut through north and south (the other being I-5). So the thousands of cars which use the viaduct daily will.....well, it'll be tough.

More information from  WDOT.


----------



## Nexis

*Bayonne Bridge, NYC, April 2016: Roadbed-raising on America's longest arch bridge*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 75, McKinney, Texas*

US 75 through the city of McKinney in Texas (a Dallas suburb) has been widened from four to eight lanes last year.

McKinney is one of the fastest-growing suburbs in Texas. Population grew from 21,000 in 1990 to 157,000 in 2014.


















By DFW Freeways: http://dfwfreeways.com/us75/driving-mckinney


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Orchard Pond Parkway, Florida*

A privately built toll road opened to traffic yesterday in Leon County, Florida. It's located about 7 miles north of I-10 outside of Tallahassee. The Orchard Pond Parkway is 5.2 miles long. It is the first privately built toll road in Florida. It uses electronic toll collection with SunPass. The toll road is numbered as Leon County Road 0344.

More background information: http://www.tallahassee.com/story/money/2016/03/01/orchard-pond-parkway-nears-completion/81164022/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Nebraska*

Nebraska designed an expressway plan back in 1988 to cover major non-Interstate routes, which were to be built to expressway standards (four-lane divided highways).

The expressway system had its origins in the 1960s. In 1968, Nebraska solicited an expansion of the Interstate system by 246 miles, they especially wanted a north-south Interstate Highway through the state, as Nebraska is the only state with no north-south Interstate Highway. 

The Bureau of Public Roads only approved 2 miles, I-129 around South Sioux City. They then proposed a 750 mile network of freeways with Interstate Highway standards and over 1,400 miles of two-lane roads which were to be widened to four-lane divided highways at some point. This was called the 'freeway-expressway system'. However, besides the completion of the actual Interstate Highways, not much was completed.

In 1988, a new expressway plan was proposed and partially funded. A number of stretches were widened to four-lane divided highways, including portions US 75, US 81, US 275, N-2 and N-71. However the expansion project stalled somewhat after the early 2000s, only the N-71 widening (2011) and Wahoo Bypass (2015) were completed over the last 10 years.

The governor signed a bill into law yesterday approving $ 450 million for the Nebraska highway system, which includes the goal to complete the 1988 system by 2033. The first projects will likely start in 2019. 

Here's a map of the 1988 expressway plan:


----------



## geogregor

Something for number crunchers and road signs fanatics :lol:

P3100435 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3131224 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P3131225 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Kanadzie

LOL how did you miss that Betty is the best bang in town?


----------



## OakRidge

Push Mtn. Road-Hwy 341 by Arkansas Highways, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

Taken Yesterday - 4/20/16

From the NJ Side

Burlington - Bristol Bridge


Burlington - Bristol Bridge over the Delaware River in Burlington,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Burlington - Bristol Bridge over the Delaware River in Burlington,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Burlington - Bristol Bridge over the Delaware River in Burlington,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Burlington - Bristol Bridge over the Delaware River in Burlington,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Burlington - Bristol Bridge over the Delaware River in Burlington,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Burlington - Bristol Bridge over the Delaware River in Burlington,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr

Tacony - Palmyra Bridge


Walking around Riverton,NJ - Bank Ave along the Delaware River by Corey Best, on Flickr


Tacony - Palmyra Bridge across the Delaware River by Corey Best, on Flickr


Tacony - Palmyra Bridge across the Delaware River by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## OakRidge

Thunder shower near Paisley - Cosentino by Oregon Department of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## Suburbanist

Tumbleweed in Idaho


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*North Dakota*

The new State Highway marker of North Dakota has been spotted in the field.








by _M86_

This used to be the design up until now:


----------



## Nexis

Taken Yesterday - 6/10/16




Bayonne Bridge Bridge deck raising project - Bayonne,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr




Bayonne Bridge Bridge deck raising project - Bayonne,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Bayonne Bridge Bridge deck raising project - Bayonne,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Bayonne Bridge Bridge deck raising project - Bayonne,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Bayonne Bridge Bridge deck raising project - Bayonne,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## StoJa9

Wow...a freeway bridge goes right over your roof. That's interesting.


----------



## Nexis

*Henry Hudson Parkway Bridge over the Harlem River*

New Toll Gantry


Electronic Toll Gantry in Inwood - Manhattan,New York by Corey Best, on Flickr


Electronic Toll Gantry in Inwood - Manhattan,New York by Corey Best, on Flickr

Old Toll plaza


Henry Hudson Bridge over the Harlem River in Manhattan,New York by Corey Best, on Flickr

Manhattan / Bronx line


Henry Hudson Bridge over the Harlem River in The Bronx by Corey Best, on Flickr

The Bronx Side


Riverdale Section of The Bronx,New York by Corey Best, on Flickr


Riverdale Section of The Bronx,New York by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## fredcalif

101 freeway Phoenix Metro




























101 202 freeway interchange


----------



## fredcalif

303 Freeway Phoenix Metro




























303 I 10 interchange


----------



## Exethalion

Nexis said:


> Bayonne Bridge Bridge deck raising project - Bayonne,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


Seeing as that bridge was destroyed in War of the Worlds, I think it is good that they are building a replacement.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

StoJa9 said:


> Wow...a freeway bridge goes right over your roof. That's interesting.


If you think thats interesting those homes are probably still worth a ton of money despite being under a freeway.


----------



## renansanson

I do love these Phoenix freeways. It's clear that they were concerned to create not just fine roads, but also nice sceneries with solutions that enrich the overall landscape. Great!


----------



## fredcalif

Freeway 101 Metro Phoenix





























101/51 Interchange



















101/17 Interchage


----------



## FM 2258

ChrisZwolle said:


> The FM 2499 freeway-like segment near the Grapevine Mills is now nearly completed. It ties into the SH 121 DFW Connector project.


I love it, a Farm Road freeway....:cheers:


----------



## Nexis

I-275westcoastfl said:


> If you think thats interesting those homes are probably still worth a ton of money despite being under a freeway.


350 to 470 in that neighborhood despite being near the Industrial Chemical yards and the Bridge Construction... NYC has a huge pull on the inner urbanized ring..


----------



## Nexis

Historic Elm Street Bridge over the Hackensack River between New Milford & Oradell,NJ


Historic Elm Street Bridge over the Hackensack River in New Milford,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

New Jersey Route 4 in River Edge,NJ


Route 4 in River Edge,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

*New plan for Route 9 eliminates stop lights*


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Nexis said:


> Historic Elm Street Bridge over the Hackensack River between New Milford & Oradell,NJ
> 
> 
> Historic Elm Street Bridge over the Hackensack River in New Milford,NJ by Corey Best, on Flickr


they finally opened it?


----------



## Nexis

JohnFlint1985 said:


> they finally opened it?


I think it was completed last summer..


----------



## Jasonhouse

zaphod said:


> I'm sure it was justified but this thing looks to have ruined a neighborhood. Looks like a big berlin wall that keeps the potential attractiveness of Ybor City from spreading east into the residential district at 7th and 34th. That whole part of town could have cleaned up and infilled but now its cut off. I feel like they should have built the connect a mile or so to the east instead, it could tie into some of the north south avenues in the process.


It completely erased a neighborhood that was once its own city. Harmed east Ybor, which now no one wants to invest in, and only cost nearly double what was budgeted. 

Not to fear though, Tampa is spending another $6.5 billion to dramatically widen the interstate through the entire city, from 8-10 lanes to 12-22 lanes. Of course, all of the added capacity will be variable rate tolled up to $2 a mile. 

And remember when you visit Tampa, there is no transit, and the state turnpike authority charges special fees to rental cars that it doesn't charge anyone else.





I-275westcoastfl said:


> The connector saved Ybor city and its historic structures. Previously the only option was for trucks to rumble through the center of the Ybor historic district. As a result historic buildings were damaged, traffic was bad, roads were bad, the area was much less attractive. The connector is surrounded by industrial warehouses and pockets of slum like neighborhoods.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@27.963...I-s2GDLrppDKDNzVfLxw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


You're leaving out the part where the Connector was built about triple the scale it needed to serve it purpose.

Even at the rushes, it runs at about 25% of capacity.


----------



## sonysnob

Some photos of the Shoreline Highway (CA-1) in northern California:









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/1/CA1_cl_Men-69-6_north_Apr16_24x16.jpg
At the 10 Mile Creek Bridge









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/1/CA1_cl_Men-71-5_north_Apr16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/1/CA1_cl_Men_72_north_Apr16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/1/CA1_cl_Men_80_north_Apr16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/1/CA1_cl_Men_82_north_Apr16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/1/CA1_cl_Men-85-75_south_Apr16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/1/CA1_cl_Men_86_south_Apr16_24x16.jpg









Signage at the end of SR-1 at US-101

My SR-1 page:
http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/1/index.html


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ I like the sign... "Drive through a tree Rd." :lol:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

I remember that place.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 64, Asheboro, North Carolina*

*Governor McCrory Celebrates Groundbreaking of U.S. 64 Bypass in Asheboro*

Governor Pat McCrory and N.C. Department of Transportation Secretary Nick Tennyson joined state and local representatives Thursday afternoon to celebrate the groundbreaking of the U.S. 64 Asheboro Bypass. The bypass will relieve heavy traffic congestion, improve local access and increase safety along the corridor.

The project also includes the 1.8-mile Zoo Connector, which will improve access to the North Carolina Zoological Park and alleviate current congestion issues on N.C. 159 (Zoo Parkway).

The U.S. 64 Asheboro Bypass is a 16.1-mile four-lane highway that will improve traffic flow, reduce congestion, improve safety and enhance high-speed regional travel on the U.S. 64 corridor. The bypass is a controlled-access (no driveways) highway separated by a grassy/landscaped median. Interchanges are included at:

* U.S. 64 on both ends of the project
* N.C. 49
* I-73/74 (U.S. 220 Bypass)
* The Zoo Connector
* N.C. 42

The Zoo Connector is a full-access two-lane roadway that runs directly to the entrance of the North Carolina Zoo and can only be accessed at two break points.

The $244 million design-build contract for the project was awarded in June 2015 to Asheboro Bypass Constructors, a joint venture between Thompson-Arthur Paving and Construction (APAC) and Wright Brothers. RK&K are the lead designers for the joint venture. Construction is scheduled to begin in July 2016 with completion scheduled for late 2019.​
Full press release: https://apps.ncdot.gov/newsreleases/details.aspx?r=12695
Project website: https://www.ncdot.gov/projects/asheboro/

This is quite a big freeway project. The full cost - including right of way - is estimated at $ 355 million.


----------



## Xicano

What about the 17 in Phoenix I lived off the 17 a few years back loL I hated Phoenix!!
They took out the freeway cams??

Anyways Highhway 99


----------



## Xicano

The GrapeVine Connects Socal to Norcal


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Sunrise Expressway, Oregon*

The 2.5 mile long Sunrise Expressway opened to traffic in Clackamas, Oregon on July 1. It is the first new highway in the Portland area since the 1980s. It's a four-lane expressway, it links OR-212 with I-205. 


Sunrise Expressway by Oregon Department of Transportation, on Flickr


Sunrise Expressway by Oregon Department of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## Innsertnamehere

No median barrier?


----------



## 00Zy99

Given those curves, they won't be going very fast.


----------



## sonysnob

^ That upper photo was taken using a telephoto lens. A photo show with a telephoto lens exaggerates the sharpness of curves. The curves don't look inordinately sharp given the type of road that it is. I have no idea, but from looking at the photos I'd guess that this road will be posted with a 45 MPH limit.


----------



## 00Zy99

sonysnob said:


> ^ That upper photo was taken using a telephoto lens. A photo show with a telephoto lens exaggerates the sharpness of curves. The curves don't look inordinately sharp given the type of road that it is. I have no idea, but from looking at the photos I'd guess that this road will be posted with a 45 MPH limit.


I know it was taken with a telephoto-I was going by the number of stripes around the curve. 

And 45 mph isn't so high that you absolutely need a barrier. I've been on two-lane suburban roads with nothing other than a double-yellow line and a 50 mph limit.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

sonysnob said:


> ^ That upper photo was taken using a telephoto lens. A photo show with a telephoto lens exaggerates the sharpness of curves. The curves don't look inordinately sharp given the type of road that it is. I have no idea, but from looking at the photos I'd guess that this road will be posted with a 45 MPH limit.


Knowing Pacific Northwest drivers whatever the speed limit is subtract 10mph and that will be the actual speed.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ normal, because of all the marijuana

in, say, PL, have only vodka, so drive limit +50 km/h instead


----------



## JMBasquiat

sonysnob said:


> Some photos of the Shoreline Highway (CA-1) in northern California:
> http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/1/CA1_cl_Men_72_north_Apr16_forum.jpg[


Gorgeous road. Would like to take a drive there one day. :cheers:


----------



## sonysnob

On the trip when I took these photos, I drove up from San Francisco all the way to Aberdeen on CA-1 and then US-101. It's a pretty spectacular drive, through California and Oregon. After having done it, I probably wouldn't bother doing US-101 through Washington though. It's not as scenic as its southern counterparts, and it's a slow road.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

sonysnob said:


> On the trip when I took these photos, I drove up from San Francisco all the way to Aberdeen on CA-1 and then US-101. It's a pretty spectacular drive, through California and Oregon. After having done it, I probably wouldn't bother doing US-101 through Washington though. It's not as scenic as its southern counterparts, and it's a slow road.


I agree, US-101 itself is not very scenic in Washington, but it has roads that connect to it that take you to scenic areas.


----------



## sonysnob

^ I really would have liked to have spent some time exploring the area surrounding the Columbia River in Washington. I have spent some time ogling that section of the state in google maps, and it looks like it'd be an awesome location to do a roatrip through. I had been hoping to get out that way when I did the coast road in April but I just didn't have enough time to see everything that I wanted to.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

sonysnob said:


> ^ I really would have liked to have spent some time exploring the area surrounding the Columbia River in Washington. I have spent some time ogling that section of the state in google maps, and it looks like it'd be an awesome location to do a roatrip through. I had been hoping to get out that way when I did the coast road in April but I just didn't have enough time to see everything that I wanted to.


There is a lot to see in the Pacific Northwest. I live here and have been so many places but still have a list to go through haha.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Zanesville, Ohio*

The 'Y Bridge' in Zanesville, Ohio. It crosses the Muskingum River. The current bridge was built in 1984 and is the 5th bridge on this location (others were washed away by floods).


----------



## Suburbanist

Speaking of the NW, is there any project to build a tunnel linking Seattle with Vashon Island and points east? There is plenty of development potential across the bay but lack of good transportation links is a problem.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 50 vs OH-32*

I noticed US 50 across southern Ohio is mainly a two-lane surface road that goes through every town along the route. But a bit farther south, there is OH-32, a nice four-lane divided highway, a much faster route from Cincinnati to Parkersburg.

Why wasn't US 50 shifted to the OH-32 expressway? They only run concurrent on the easternmost leg.


----------



## sotonsi

ChrisZwolle said:


> Why wasn't US 50 shifted to the OH-32 expressway? They only run concurrent on the easternmost leg.


Politics? US50 communities probably still want US50 rather than a state route.

Potential Interstate corridor - is there much point in moving US50 if the long term plan is for OH32 to become part of an interstate (or two)?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some more observations about Ohio.

There has never been a US Highway to directly connect Akron with Cleveland, which appears to be a rather uncommon situation in the U.S., for two sizeable, nearby cities not to have a direct link by US Highway. US 21 passed well west of Akron (it is presently OH-21). Especially in the 1920s US Highways tend to ran from downtown to downtown. In fact, there has never been a US Highway through downtown Akron, the east-west US 224 has always ran through the southern portion of the city.

US 40 runs east-west through Ohio and was the most important east-west route in the state before the construction of Interstate Highways. Yet it passes slightly north of Dayton, avoiding the city core (especially when it was first designated and there were few suburbs extending north of Dayton). This has to do with the historic National Road that was built in the 1830s. Instead of going through Dayton, it ran straight from Columbus to Indianapolis. It passes through Vandalia, at the time a small town about 10 miles north of Dayton.

OH-11 is a 100 mile freeway from East Liverpool to Ashtabula. The 'Lake to River Freeway', as it connects Lake Erie with the Ohio River. It appears to be a bit unusual for it not to have an Interstate number. It is definitely long enough for an Interstate number to make sense. It was also built during the Interstate Highway boom in the 1960s, in fact OH-11 was one of the fastest constructed freeways in Ohio, the entire 100 mile highway opened between 1969 and 1972. However, it lacked a few interchanges in Ashtabula County until the late 1970s. Still, you'd think an Interstate number would've been considered, but apparently not.


----------



## Suburbanist

Speaking of Ohio, is there some explanation on why Indianapolis has just one ring highway with few cross-city links whereas Cincinnati, Columbus and Cleveland have many more?


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Suburbanist said:


> Speaking of the NW, is there any project to build a tunnel linking Seattle with Vashon Island and points east? There is plenty of development potential across the bay but lack of good transportation links is a problem.


I doubt it. Building anything across the sound is going to be expensive and complicated. The sound is deep and the ground is unstable making building anything difficult. If they did connect to the other side of the sound it definitely would open up development opportunities. Washington doesn't have very good transportation infrastructure so I can't see it happening in this lifetime.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 6/20/42 Cleveland*

The impressive Detroit-Superior Bridge. It opened in 1918 and at the time was one of the largest concrete reinforced bridges in the world. It spans the Cuyahoga River near Downtown Cleveland.

It's a double-decker bridge, the lower level was originally for streetcars until the 1950s. It's now closed for public access.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*parallel flow intersection*

An intersection proposed at the US 41 / SR-54 intersection in Land 'O Lakes, Florida.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Time for a coverleaf instead.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

What a complicated mess, why wouldn't they build an overpass interchange instead...


----------



## Kanadzie

it looks really simple to navigate, aside from having two lights instead of one


----------



## browntown

Kanadzie said:


> it looks really simple to navigate, aside from having two lights instead of one


It looks like a disaster. They have an intersection similar to this near where I live and it's always backed up (not to mention a total death trap).


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Kanadzie said:


> it looks really simple to navigate, aside from having two lights instead of one


I used to live in Florida, the drivers there are pretty bad, among the worst in the US. I could see many accidents happening there.


----------



## Buffaboy

ChrisZwolle said:


> An intersection proposed at the US 41 / SR-54 intersection in Land 'O Lakes, Florida.


The intersection from hell!


----------



## zaphod

Also there is a railroad track going through it...

It's going to be interesting to see if they install arms or if they'll just hang flashing lights from a long gantry.


----------



## mcarling

Any intersection that large should be grade-separated. I guess there will be a lot of dissatisfaction and pressure to rebuild it.


----------



## StoJa9

I-275westcoastfl said:


> I used to live in Florida, the drivers there are pretty bad, among the worst in the US. I could see many accidents happening there.


Literally every person in every city on the planet says that very statement. (Insert city name here) has the worst drivers ever!


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ It's like how 90 % of drivers think they are better than 90% of other drivers :lol:

Or like George Carlin would say, the ones driving slower than you are idiots, and anyone faster, a maniac :lol:


----------



## Xusein

Suburbanist said:


> Speaking of the NW, is there any project to build a tunnel linking Seattle with Vashon Island and points east? There is plenty of development potential across the bay but lack of good transportation links is a problem.


Vashon Island is a major NIMBY hotspot. People deliberately more there to avoid Seattle congestion. 

Regardless I think after Bertha, there won't be any tunnels being built in this state for a while.



StoJa9 said:


> Literally every person in every city on the planet says that very statement. (Insert city name here) has the worst drivers ever!


I lived in Connecticut before I moved here in 2014. The drivers were amazing compared to here. So in my case, this is half true for me.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

StoJa9 said:


> Literally every person in every city on the planet says that very statement. (Insert city name here) has the worst drivers ever!


I've driven significantly across many US states, I have something to compare to.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Xusein said:


> Regardless I think after Bertha, there won't be any tunnels being built in this state for a while.


The U.S. generally doesn't have that much experience with road tunnels. There are very few road tunnels compared to Europe. Norway - a country with a smaller population than Washington state - has over 1,000 tunnels, including more than 80 over 2.5 miles in length.

There are only about 15 road tunnels over 1 mile in length, according to this list and many are immersed tunnels under rivers or estuaries, less than 5 are mountain tunnels. Compare this to countries like Italy, Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Norway, etc. 

I can only imagine how a 15 mile freeway tunnel would sound mind-boggling in the U.S. (one is planned to start construction this year in Norway).


How to build a highway inside the SR 99 tunnel by Washington State Dept of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## browntown

StoJa9 said:


> Literally every person in every city on the planet says that very statement. (Insert city name here) has the worst drivers ever!


Eh, not entirely. I moved from Tennessee to New Jersey and there is no comparison. The drivers in New Jersey are far worse. Not necessarily worse at driving, just absurdly aggressive. This sentiment is also reflected in the fact my car insurance tripled just by moving from TN to NJ despite having the exact same amount of coverage.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

StoJa9 said:


> Literally every person in every city on the planet says that very statement. (Insert city name here) has the worst drivers ever!


you asked for me?


----------



## MilkChocholate

ChrisZwolle said:


> The U.S. generally doesn't have that much experience with road tunnels.


U.S. does have a lot of experience with tunnels, mainly rail tunnels, which some of them were later abandoned due to the populatity of automobile transportation. Other tunnels, were built to connect metropolitan areas and to cope with the sheer volume of traffic - therefore they are not massive and long. Vast uninhabited areas in the U.S. allowed the use of dynamite and explosives - imposible in Norway/Italy/Austria because the areas have been inhabited for hundereds of years (or could be affected by the blast i.e landslides, fractures in the rock composition). 

example - *The Sideling Hill Road Cut* on Interstate 68 and US 40 is a 340-foot (100 m) deep notch excavated from the ridge of Sideling Hill, about 7 miles (11 km) west of Hancock in Washington County, Maryland. It is notable as an impressive man-made mountain pass, visible from miles away, and is considered to be one of the best rock exposures in Maryland and the entire northeastern United States.









https://c8.staticflickr.com/3/2032/1493364903_a31d2418f9.jpg









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...Sidling-Hill-MD.jpg/220px-Sidling-Hill-MD.jpg









http://www.brynmawr.edu/geology/Fieldtrips/sidel.jpg

So, a tunnel or a huge cut out 



> There are very few road tunnels compared to Europe. Norway - a country with a smaller population than Washington state - has over 1,000 tunnels, including more than 80 over 2.5 miles in length.


Number of tunnels per pop. is not a good example


----------



## Jschmuck

*I-41 reconstruction ending this year*

delete, wrong thread.


----------



## sonysnob

Utah 95:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

^^Utah is such an amazing state to drive through.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Utah State Route 154 in West Jordan (a suburb of Salt Lake City). They built a couple of overpasses to turn it into an urban freeway without expanding the footprint of the road much.


----------



## 00Zy99

Not good the way it carves up the local neighborhoods-you can see where the local streets were severed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That was already the case before the overpasses were constructed.


----------



## 00Zy99

The overpasses exacerbate the issue, though.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ so what? Nobody there has time to cross the street, they are busy to take care of their 10 wives :lol:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

00Zy99 said:


> Not good the way it carves up the local neighborhoods-you can see where the local streets were severed.


Seems like they left gaps so pedestrians can still cut through. They blocked cars from cutting through the neighborhood and causing congestion on the arterial. Seems ok to me.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 54/63 Jefferson City, Missouri*

The Missouri River bridge at Jefferson City, Missouri. Notice the bike structure on the left. The bike span opened in 2011. The road bridges opened in 1955 and 1991.


D5965_CM_R2-154 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Buffaboy

ChrisZwolle said:


> Utah State Route 154 in West Jordan (a suburb of Salt Lake City). They built a couple of overpasses to turn it into an urban freeway without expanding the footprint of the road much.


We could use a few of those in the Buffalo area as we've had a couple cancelled expressways with intersections that have the footprint for this... but everyone thinks backwards around here.


----------



## Nexis

*The Building Blocks of the SR 99 Tunnel*


----------



## Kanadzie

Buffaboy said:


> We could use a few of those in the Buffalo area as we've had a couple cancelled expressways with intersections that have the footprint for this... but everyone thinks backwards around here.


Buffalo adopted a demand-side management approach to traffic by inducing everyone to leave the city :lol:


----------



## VoltAmps

Kanadzie said:


> Buffalo adopted a demand-side management approach to traffic by inducing everyone to leave the city :lol:


Do you put a smiley face at the end of all your posts??? You're not funny got damnit


----------



## sonysnob

Kanadzie said:


> Buffalo adopted a demand-side management approach to traffic by inducing everyone to leave the city :lol:


I laughed.


----------



## Nexis

58 miles to New York City


58 miles to New York City by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 181 Corpus Christi, Texas*

Construction officially began yesterday on the new Harbor Bridge in Corpus Christi.

It will be the longest cable-stayed bridge in the United States with a main span of 1,655 ft (504 m). It is planned for completion in 2020. The project's price tag is nearly $ 1 billion.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Colorado State Route 470*

*Groundbreaking Held For C-470 Express Lanes Project*

Officials broke ground Wednesday on a new construction project to expand a stretch of C-470 where traffic regularly bottlenecks.

Officials are adding express lanes on the highway from Interstate 25 to Wadsworth Boulevard. They will also be realigning some curves and replacing bridges.

Construction work for the project is set to begin next month and is expected to wrap up by the spring of 2019.​
Full report: http://denver.cbslocal.com/2016/08/10/groundbreaking-held-for-c-470-express-lanes-project/

Project website: https://www.codot.gov/projects/c470ExpressLanes


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 65, Springfield, Missouri*

A recently built diverging diamond interchange (DDI) along US 65 in Springfield, Missouri.


----------



## xzmattzx

ChrisZwolle said:


> Utah State Route 154 in West Jordan (a suburb of Salt Lake City). They built a couple of overpasses to turn it into an urban freeway without expanding the footprint of the road much.


Reminds me of US 19 in Clearwater. I'd like to see a little more of this at very high-traffic intersections in a bunch of places.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 219, Pennsylvania*

Construction for the extension of the US 219 freeway in southern Pennsylvania is in full swing. They are constructing a new four-lane freeway from Somerset to Meyersdale. It includes this high bridge near Garrett.


----------



## sonysnob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction for the extension of the US 219 freeway in southern Pennsylvania is in full swing. They are constructing a new four-lane freeway from Somerset to Meyersdale. It includes this high bridge near Garrett.


That's pretty cool. The Appalachian Region of the US has some neat roads.

I drove Corridor H through West Virginia earlier this year, and was impressed with some of what had been built there as well.


----------



## gregduh

West Virginia is a very nice drive during Fall. Maybe all the other seasons too, but I've only been there during Fall.

Nice to see they are working on the 219. Here in New York they have been trying to extend it south from Springville for a long time. It's nice for us in Buffalo, but I think the people in Ellicottville are worried about the route it will take.


----------



## Buffaboy

Yeah we've all been waiting for the 219 extension up here but I don't think it'll happen for at least another decade unfortunately. Between the Native American land issues, mudslides and high costs, it might be awhile. It's the highway I would like to see built the most though.


----------



## Ajakran

ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction officially began yesterday on the new Harbor Bridge in Corpus Christi.
> 
> It will be the longest cable-stayed bridge in the United States with a main span of 1,655 ft (504 m). It is planned for completion in 2020. The project's price tag is nearly $ 1 billion.


Looks like bridge in Vladivostok, i'm amazed in roads and projects in US.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-99, Seattle, Washington*

The new State Route 99 tunnel in Seattle is being divided into two decks.


Top decks of the future roadway inside the SR 99 tunnel by Washington State Dept of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## Tom 958

I haven't seen one with the left turn lanes separated like that.



ChrisZwolle said:


> A recently built diverging diamond interchange (DDI) along US 65 in Springfield, Missouri.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 99 Grand Parkway, Houston, TX*

It turns out that SH 99 (Grand Parkway) along the east side of Houston will be built as a super-two toll road initially, instead of a four-lane divided facility. Frontage roads will also be absent most of the time. 

Earlier designs did include all 8 direct connectors at the I-10 and I-69 (US 59) interchanges though.

It's understandable given the lack of development along most of the route. But doesn't quite feel like value for money to pay tolls and be stuck on a two-laner behind a semi truck. 

The new alignment of SH 99 through Baytown will be built to full freeway standards, however.


----------



## sonysnob

Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco:









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/US/101/US101_CA_GoldenGateBr_1_Apr16_24x16.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The St. Croix Crossing / Stillwater Bridge in Stillwater, Minnesota. It's located at the MN/WI state line.


IMG_9667 by North Star Highways, on Flickr


----------



## zaphod

Speaking of highway projects in Texas getting downgraded to Super-Two's...

https://www.houstonpublicmedia.org/...ll-road-project-moves-closer-to-construction/

So apparently the SH 249 toll may be 2 lanes as well. That is really pointless IMO. The main reason to use such a road would be to avoid slow trucks. I hope they will leave space in the ROW for an extra 2 lanes.

I am disappointed. As the crow flies, Bryan-College Station(where I live) is actually very close to the northern fringe of the Houston suburbs(The Woodlands, etc). However it is not close in travel time because it takes forever on those exurban two lane rural roads. Which due to sprawl have tons of traffic and back up at every single traffic light.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Traffic can also use Highway 6 from Navasota to Hempstead, which is a four-lane divided highway, and then the 290 into Houston.

It probably depends on the rate of development after the toll road gets built. You always read about how much an area grows after a highway opens, they seem to be quite keen to develop as much land as possible. 

Some parts of FM 1774 in Montgomery County were recently expanded to a five-lane road. The railroad crossing in Magnolia is said to be a bottleneck in particular. Traffic also has to turn off twice there. However, the SH 249 extension in that area will be built with four lanes. Only the section in Grimes County will be built as a super two initally.

There were also complaints about the super-two nature of Loop 49 around Tyler. That's also a toll road.


----------



## Suburbanist

The current position of the massive TBM Bertha, in Seattle








Source:WSDOT


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Suburbanist said:


> The current position of the massive TBM Bertha, in Seattle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:WSDOT


I'm gonna miss the viaduct. Gonna have to drive on it more often.


----------



## Suburbanist

I-275westcoastfl said:


> I'm gonna miss the viaduct. Gonna have to drive on it more often.


I thought you lived in Tampa (considering your username) :dunno:


----------



## sirfreelancealot

Tom 958 said:


> I haven't seen one with the left turn lanes separated like that.


My guess is to prevent vehicles swiping each other by overlapping their turning path. Sometimes people will take a 'racing line' in ignorance of who might be alongside to make a quicker turn, especially if they are 'amber gambling'.


----------



## keokiracer

Suburbanist said:


> I thought you lived in Tampa (considering your username) :dunno:


He chose his name 7 years ago in 2009, people move.


----------



## Exethalion

Suburbanist said:


> The current position of the massive TBM Bertha, in Seattle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:WSDOT


Are there plans for any interchanges within the tunnel?


----------



## Suburbanist

Exethalion said:


> Are there plans for any interchanges within the tunnel?


No, the goal of the tunnel is to take through traffic, replacing and elevated viaduct nearby that is now understood to be a severe seismic risk.


----------



## Exethalion

Suburbanist said:


> No, the goal of the tunnel is to take through traffic, replacing and elevated viaduct nearby that is now understood to be a severe seismic risk.


Well the existing Viaduct has several exits in the downtown core, so they should prepare for surface streets to take this additional traffic, but without through traffic I suppose they should cope.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Exethalion said:


> And hence the question of a change to a buried section.


I wouldn't count on it anytime soon. But with it being Texas I guess I wouldn't rule it out. They know how to build road infrastructure there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*President George Bush Turnpike*

*New Lanes of President George Bush Turnpike Open to Traffic*

The North Texas Tollway Authority (NTTA) has completed widening a segment of the President George Bush Turnpike (PGBT) to ease congestion. An additional lane in each direction of the PGBT between the Dallas North Tollway (DNT) and U.S. 75 is now open to traffic. Also, a westbound fourth lane between Renner Rd. and U.S. 75 is now open.

Construction on the widening of this segment of the PGBT began in May 2015.

The PGBT widening project is being implemented in phases:

* Phase 1 – DNT to US 75 (complete)
* Phase 2 – DNT to IH 35E; US 75 to SH 78 (anticipated completion mid 2019)
* Phase 3 – IH 35E to Belt Line Road (anticipated completion late 2020)
* Phase 4 – IH 20 to IH 30 (anticipated completion end 2020)​
Full press release: http://www.drivingnorthtexas.com/new-lanes-of-president-george-bush-turnpike-open-to-traffic/


----------



## sonysnob

Phoenix Freeway tour:


----------



## xzmattzx

Here's some pictures of construction from the US Route 301 expressway that will go around Middletown, Delaware, and connect with DE Route 1.


This is the overpass over Jamisons Corner Road, looking south from the intersection of Jamisons Corner Road & Hyetts Corner Road. This overpass will include an interchange.










This is looking from Summit Bridge Road, the current US 301, south of Armstrong Corner Road, which will have an interchange.












Here's an interactive map showing the proposed expressway:
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...&ll=39.48311591927454,-75.63692330633546&z=12


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 288 South Freeway, Houston, Texas*

* Officials Break Ground on Highway 288 Expansion. *

*The expansion of Highway 288 in Southeast Houston is officially underway.*

Officials the Harris County, and the Texas Department of Transportation broke ground on the highway project that will add direct connectors to Beltway 8 and Loop 610, as well as add toll lanes to expand 288.

Construction is expected to be finished in 2019.​
Full report: http://patch.com/texas/pasadena-tx/officials-break-ground-highway-288-expansion

Project website: http://www.txdot.gov/inside-txdot/projects/studies/houston/sh288-toll-lanes.html

A 2002 photo of the South Freeway. As you can see they built this freeway with express lanes in mind. The South Freeway was built in the first half of the 1980s, they probably didn't plan tolled express lanes at that time, but the space comes in handy. It is also the only freeway in Houston built without frontage roads.


----------



## Ryme Intrinseca

ChrisZwolle said:


> * Officials Break Ground on Highway 288 Expansion. *
> 
> *The expansion of Highway 288 in Southeast Houston is officially underway.*
> 
> Officials the Harris County, and the Texas Department of Transportation broke ground on the highway project that will add direct connectors to Beltway 8 and Loop 610, as well as add toll lanes to expand 288.
> 
> Construction is expected to be finished in 2019.​
> Full report: http://patch.com/texas/pasadena-tx/officials-break-ground-highway-288-expansion
> 
> Project website: http://www.txdot.gov/inside-txdot/projects/studies/houston/sh288-toll-lanes.html
> 
> A 2002 photo of the South Freeway. As you can see they built this freeway with express lanes in mind. The South Freeway was built in the first half of the 1980s, they probably didn't plan tolled express lanes at that time, but the space comes in handy. It is also the only freeway in Houston built without frontage roads.


I wonder if it would have been economic to provide that future proofing if the designers had known how long it would take for the new lanes to get built. On the one hand, it would have be a lot more expensive to add the lanes now without the extra space; on the other, that's nearly 40 years of financing costs for unused land, and bridge extensions that are most of the way through their design life by the time they are actually useful. [Gets out 1980s Texas Instruments calculator.]


----------



## browntown

Ryme Intrinseca said:


> I wonder if it would have been economic to provide that future proofing if the designers had known how long it would take for the new lanes to get built. On the one hand, it would have be a lot more expensive to add the lanes now without the extra space; on the other, that's nearly 40 years of financing costs for unused land, and bridge extensions that are most of the way through their design life by the time they are actually useful. [Gets out 1980s Texas Instruments calculator.]


Yeah, but these days it's virtually impossible to widen due to all the regulations involved with imminent domain. Plus if there's a single minority anywhere on the route you're going to get a civil rights lawsuit too. Pretty much all of the interstates that were put off to the future never had their future come because of the regulatory environment we exist in today.


----------



## TM_Germany

^^ good example of an exaggeration. I'd put Texas in one the top spots for fastest freeway construction in an industrialized, democratic country. Sorry if that doesn't fit your narrative. 

Also, i'd be quite interested to see how fast you'd ditch that position if it was _your_ neighberhood being paved over.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 20, Idaho*

*Thornton Interchange opens in eastern Idaho today, completing series of U.S. 20 improvements*

Traffic is now moving on the completed construction on the Thornton Interchange, finishing a series of projects that improve the safety of motorists on the stretch of U.S. 20 between Idaho Falls and Sugar City. The Thornton Interchange officially opened to traffic today

This large multi-project effort started in 2000. During the last 16 years, the Idaho Transportation Department (ITD) has replaced 18 dangerous intersections with seven interchanges. These interchanges allow safe entrance onto and exit off this 28-mile stretch of U.S. 20.

The total cost of all seven interchange projects (listed below) will be $85 million.

• St. Leon (Exit 311) – Completed in 2004-2005
• Hitt (Exit 313) – Completed in 2004-2005
• County Line (Exit 318) – Completed in 2001
• Menan-Lorenzo (Exit 325) – Completed in 2010-2011
• Thornton Interchange (Exit 328) – Completed in 2016-2017
• Sugar City-Salem (Exit 338) – Completed in 2001
• Driggs-Jackson (Exit 339) – Completed in 2001​
Full press release: http://apps.itd.idaho.gov/Apps/MediaManagerMVC/PressRelease.aspx/Preview/6416

This effectively turns a 5 mile stretch from Lorenzo to Rexburg into a freeway. There is now a controlled-access highway all the way from I-15 at Idaho Falls to north of Sugar City.


----------



## browntown

TM_Germany said:


> Also, i'd be quite interested to see how fast you'd ditch that position if it was _your_ neighberhood being paved over.


I'm not that sort of person. I've moved 6 times in 10 years. I'm not beholden to a spot, I go wherever makes the most sense.


----------



## jchernin

browntown said:


> I'm not that sort of person. I've moved 6 times in 10 years. I'm not beholden to a spot, I go wherever makes the most sense.


If you have children in school, or are elderly, moving is very difficult. Not everyone can easily move from one place to another.


----------



## sonysnob

Connecticut Highway 8 approaching I-84 in Waterbury:









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CT/CT/8/CT8_dv_30-5_north_Jul16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CT/CT/8/CT8_dv_30-75_north_Jul16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CT/CT/8/CT8_dv_31_north_Jul16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CT/CT/8/CT8_dv_32_north_Jul16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CT/CT/8/CT8_dv_32-25_north_Jul16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CT/CT/8/CT8_dv_32-3_north_Jul16_24x16.jpg


----------



## Kanadzie

I thought that "concrete quilt" only happened in Montreal


----------



## sonysnob

Montreal is definitely not alone in having concrete quilts.


----------



## Nexis

Lindbergh Bridge over Darby Creek between Upper Darby & Clifton Heights,PA


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Amarillo, Texas*

It makes you wonder which was there first, the building or the bridge? Google Earth historical imagery going back to 1991 shows both.


----------



## 00Zy99

Building, judging by architectural style.


----------



## zaphod

Yes the building was _probably_ first, though odds are good a bridge has also been there a long time and the two have been arranged like that for longer than the building ever stood independently.

I wish I knew what that building was. I'm pretty sure it is associated with the railroad, which explains why they let it stand after the bridge went over it. But I am not sure WHICH railroad it was associated with. It could either have been the Rock Island or the Santa Fe. The Santa Fe had a number of freight stations and lesser passenger depots around its network resembling that building, but the main Santa Fe facilities are located to the south and east of that location. The Rock Island was the one to own the tracks in the general vicinity of that building, however they were the poorer, less competitive company in the 1940's when a structure like that was likely to have been built and I believe they used the former Santa Fe depot sometimes.

Either way, that's a cool find in Google Maps. In the old days I think Denver and Kansas City had similar neighborhoods on the fringes of their downtowns where viaducts crossing railroad yards flew over buildings and other structures. However in those two cities the rail yard areas have been redeveloped, in Denver the old yards are now an extension of downtown with high rise urban condos and office towers.


----------



## Suburbanist

In Seattle, the Alaskway Way Viaduct replacement (SR-99 downtown tunnel) is progressing fast, after all the previous delays and problems:









source: WADOT


----------



## bogdymol

In October this year I have made a road-trip across some parts of the USA. I started in Florida, drove to the southernmost point of USA, Key West, and then I flew on the West Coast, where I drove on the Pacific Highway from Los Angeles to San Francisco, with a few stops on the way. Then I flew to Las Vegas and made a round-trip of some National Parks in Arizona and Utah, before returning back to LA. I total I drove about 5.000 km (3.100 miles) in about 15 days.

I have taken some pictures of the roads I drove on, but until then, you can see below a short video with some of the most interesting highways that I drove on:


----------



## sonysnob

Some photos of State Route 125 in suburban San Diego, California:
































































The whole set, and full size images:
http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/125/index.html


----------



## Kanadzie

Ah the famous California grooved concrete 
Quebec tried it, on part of A-440 but it seems to have not been successful in our climate...


----------



## VoltAmps

Kanadzie said:


> Ah the famous California grooved concrete
> Quebec tried it, on part of A-440 but it seems to have not been successful in our climate...


Or because Quebec is broke and can't afford the upkeep :lol:


----------



## sonysnob

Kanadzie said:


> Ah the famous California grooved concrete
> Quebec tried it, on part of A-440 but it seems to have not been successful in our climate...


Quebec grooves its concrete roads similar to this. The concrete section of Autoroute 30 west of A-15 that opened a few years ago is grooved like this, as is as recently reconstructed portion of Autoroute 20 west of Quebec City.

The concrete pavement on Autoroute 40 in Vaudreuil west of Montreal was also recently retextured with longitudinal grooving. In my observations, concrete retexturing has never been as common in Canada as it is in parts of the US.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

They regrooved large parts of the 407 in Toronto this year too.


----------



## sonysnob

^ This is getting off-topic, but the 407 rides a lot better now that it has been re-textured. I have to think the highway generates a lot less noise than it did before as well. It is my thought that noise complaints from the surrounding residents may have been the triggering factor to get the 407 to undertake the work. I am hopeful that more sections of the highway will be textured in the coming years.

Somewhat surprisingly, given how recently the highway was built, the 401 through the Hurontario Street interchange was also textured with longitudinal grooves last year. Unlike the 407 however, they didn't seem to have diamond ground the entire road-surface first before cutting the new grooves into the highway.


----------



## Kanadzie

sonysnob said:


> Quebec grooves its concrete roads similar to this. The concrete section of Autoroute 30 west of A-15 that opened a few years ago is grooved like this, as is as recently reconstructed portion of Autoroute 20 west of Quebec City.
> 
> The concrete pavement on Autoroute 40 in Vaudreuil west of Montreal was also recently retextured with longitudinal grooving. In my observations, concrete retexturing has never been as common in Canada as it is in parts of the US.


I want to say that wasn't too recent but it is grooved. I remember 10 years ago thought what a lovely road that was, you would crest over the 540 underpasses going towards Montreal, and with such a wide expansive view of the land (and hiding places) you could kick it up to 160 or 200 km/h and sail nicely to the bridge. (I think it was done before the major reconstruction of A-40 on Montreal from St Charles to Decarie circa 2000, which isn't longitudinally grooved, or rather, not so deeply)

But the past couple of years, goddamn you think it was some road built by slaves under the Nazis and never since maintained (a-la DK 18...) The past few times I have driven that way I'm just swearing...
Mind you they finally finished a complete reconstruction of A-40 Ottawa-bound from St Charles to the bridge on the island, it is wonderful. The other side towards Montreal is like driving on the moon. Reminds me of the guy who hit a pothole on the 40 service road in this area and flipped the car over (!)


----------



## sonysnob

Video of SR-60 through the Badlands east of Moreno Valley, California


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 281 Falfurrias, Texas*

* Border Patrol breaks ground on new Falfurrias checkpoint *

U.S. Customs and Border Protection broke ground Wednesday on a $33 million facility that will double the size of the most trafficked inland checkpoint in the United States.

The checkpoint located some 70 miles north of the U.S.-Mexico border on U.S. Highway 281, acts as a second border or buffer zone for Border Patrol agents working in the Rio Grande Valley sector, said Chief Deputy Raul Ortiz.

The Falfurrias checkpoint’s current location was established in 1994 and consists of three vehicle lanes, a covered canopy and a 3,000-square-foot administrative building. A rendering of the new facility shows eight lanes, an 8,600-square-foot main building, a 4,000-square-foot storage building and a 2,000-square-foot kennel area.​
Full report: http://www.themonitor.com/news/loca...cle_b10dea72-d882-11e6-8e6e-e7b6bc382393.html


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ fixed internal checkpoint? That's so sad


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are actually quite a bit of them: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Border_Patrol_interior_checkpoints

_The United States Border Patrol operates 71 traffic checkpoints, including 33 permanent traffic checkpoints, near the southern border of the United States.

These checkpoints are located between 25 and 75 miles (40 and 121 km) of the Mexico–United States border along major U.S. highways. Their situation at interior locations allow them to deter illegal activities that may have bypassed official border crossings along the frontier. _

Mexico also has inland checkpoints.


----------



## sotonsi

ChrisZwolle said:


> * Border Patrol breaks ground on new Falfurrias checkpoint *
> 
> U.S. Customs and Border Protection broke ground Wednesday on a $33 million facility that will double the size of the most trafficked inland checkpoint in the United States.
> 
> The checkpoint located some 70 miles north of the U.S.-Mexico border on U.S. Highway 281, acts as a second border or buffer zone for Border Patrol agents working in the Rio Grande Valley sector, said Chief Deputy Raul Ortiz.​


I wonder if it is I-69C future-proofed.​


----------



## sonysnob

Another suburban LA Freeway video from last spring. This time it's the 71 and 60 freeways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 99 Grand Parkway, Houston, TX*

A record of decision (ROD) has been issued for segment B of the Grand Parkway (State Highway 99) around Houston, Texas. 

It is a 28.6 mile segment of four lane toll road between SH 288 and I-45 south and southeast of Houston. It partially utilizes the existing SH 35 alignment around Alvin.

The project cost is listed as $ 922 million for the mainline toll road and $ 305 million for stack interchanges at SH 288, SH 35 and I-45 (14 direct connectors, or flyovers).


----------



## Moth27

*Blue Ridge Road, New York*

Some pictures from my recent trip to the Adirondack Mountains:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-641 Terre Haute Bypass, Indiana*

The remaining segment of the Terre Haute Bypass (Indiana State Road 641) opened to traffic yesterday, completing the 6 mile bypass from US 41 to I-70. It is a freeway-like road.










http://www.tribstar.com/news/local_...cle_1cadee4e-bf50-5d13-b618-7187786f6f67.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*NC-12 , Rodanthe, North Carolina*

*Contract Awarded for Rodanthe Design-Build Bridge Project*

*The N.C. Department of Transportation has awarded a design-build contract to construct a new bridge at Rodanthe. The winning design-build team is Flatiron Constructors, Inc., of Broomfield, Colo., who submitted a bid of $145,336,271.*

The 2.4-mile-long bridge, known as a “jug handle”, will extend from the southern end of the Pea Island National Wildlife Refuge over the Pamlico Sound into Rodanthe. The new bridge will be a long-term solution to keep N.C. 12 open through an area that is prone to severe storm damage.

Design and permitting is expected to take about one year to complete. Construction will begin afterwards, and could start as early as January 2018. Based on Flatiron’s schedule, the bridge is expected to open to traffic by early summer 2020, approximately a year earlier than the NCDOT’s previously anticipated completion date.​
Full press release: https://apps.ncdot.gov/newsreleases/details.aspx?r=13451

Project page: https://www.ncdot.gov/projects/NC12Rodanthe/


----------



## xzmattzx

^^ I like how in the middle of the map, it's labeled "United States of America," because sometimes I get our North Carolina confused with Canada's or or Argentina's North Carolinas.


----------



## 00Zy99

That is probably due to either federal jurisdiction with regard to the wildlife refuge and national park, or due to international waters.


----------



## bogdymol

xzmattzx said:


> ^^ I like how in the middle of the map, it's labeled "United States of America," because sometimes I get our North Carolina confused with Canada's or or Argentina's North Carolinas.


How about Georgia? Or New Mexico?


----------



## SutroTower

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nevada State Route 233 has been completely washed away by a flood.


^^ Wow, thought it was by CA border but its a small road in the North East leading to Utah.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*St. Croix Crossing*

Another photo of the St. Croix Crossing near Stillwater, Minnesota. It is an extradosed bridge, a new bridge type, only a few of these bridges have been built in the U.S.


----------



## Jschmuck

^^ Yes, finally a more unique, modern desgined bridge in the Midwest, more specifically Wisconsin, other than the tied-arch bridge in Superior, Green Bay and Milwaukee, or the I-41 causeway like in Oshkosh. But if one were to ask me my opinion on this particular one, a 4-lane bridge might be overkill.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Bayonne Bridge*

*Bayonne Bridge's new elevated roadway set to open*

A new era for the Bayonne Bridge will begin Monday when the newly constructed elevated roadway on the 85-year-old arch bridge opens to drivers.

The new roadway, which was built 64 feet above the original bridge deck, hangs 215 feet above the Kill van Kull. The work is part of the Port Authority's massive "Raise the Roadway" project, which will allow larger container vessels to pass under the bridge and reach local ports. 

"On February 20, we will make history,'' Steven Plate, the Port Authority's chief of major capital projects, said in a statement. "The Bayonne Bridge, a marvel of 20th century engineering, will become a groundbreaking innovation of the 21st century.''​
Full report: http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2017/02/bayonne_bridges_new_elevated_roadway_set_to_open.html

This is a very unique project as well. I cannot recall any similar project where they built the deck higher up in the span of an arch bridge. Though some bridges have been double-decked at a later point (the George Washington Bridge and Verrazano Narrows Bridge being prominent examples).


----------



## Suburbanist

After an human error and serious mishap earlier on the project, SR-99 in Seattle is advancing fast. Bertha, the TBM excavating "the largest-diameter road tunnel in the World" as they claim, is about to break through the northern portal










The project is almost 2 years behind schedule, as a contractor left a hard-steel probe pipe very close to the southern portal, did not document it properly, and then the TBM got stuck/damaged when it hit the steel pipe.

It will be a double-deck tunnel, 2 regular lanes per direction and a full "should running" lane which I expect to be operated effectively as a third lane.

Some pics of the interior










source:http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/Projects/Viaduct/About/FollowBertha
.
A recent (Feb 3rd) pic looking back from the TBM
Bertha’s view of the SR 99 tunnel by Washington State Dept of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

That tunnel is the largest waste of money on a road project in Washington state history. The new tunnel will have reduced capacity, no exits to downtown, and has poor access to downtown where it exits on the north end. When considering they will add a toll this will make what is already one of the worst bottlenecks in the country on I-5 even worse since it will force cars onto I-5. It will be nice to have the ugly viaduct off the Seattle waterfront but they dropped the ball on this project. It's a cool engineering project nonetheless, but it won't do anything to improve Seattle's traffic issues.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*California State Route 1*

A bridge across Pfeiffer Canyon in the Big Sur has cracked significantly after floodwaters eroded away the support columns on February 15. The bridge is damaged beyond repair and must be replaced. CA-1 is the only road in this area, traffic needs to take a huge detour, so tourists can't drive the full length of the Pacific Coast Highway in the Big Sur.

http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/...hat-s-cracked-and-10951909.php#photo-12430553


----------



## Innsertnamehere

^ I was just there on Tuesday, got turned back south of Carmel. Put a real wrench in our holiday plans.


----------



## g.spinoza

How old was that bridge?


----------



## 00Zy99

1960s-1980s, from the looks of it.


----------



## sonysnob

Video of the northern section of the coast highway in California taken during much dryer times:


----------



## bogdymol

A map showing the closure on Big Sur Pacific Highway:










article: Bridge failure severs Big Sur’s ties to outside world

I hope they will fix this issus soon. I have been lucky enough to be able to drive this entire highway last autumn. It's one of the best drives I have ever made.


----------



## uwhuskies

I-275westcoastfl said:


> That tunnel is the largest waste of money on a road project in Washington state history. The new tunnel will have reduced capacity, no exits to downtown, and has poor access to downtown where it exits on the north end. When considering they will add a toll this will make what is already one of the worst bottlenecks in the country on I-5 even worse since it will force cars onto I-5. It will be nice to have the ugly viaduct off the Seattle waterfront but they dropped the ball on this project. It's a cool engineering project nonetheless, but it won't do anything to improve Seattle's traffic issues.


So what would you have proposed? It is easier to complain about a problem than find a viable solution. The Seattle area is expected to add population equivalent to another Seattle in 20 years. More surface roads can not be built due to space and congested corridors, land and construction costs are rapidly rising in Seattle, earthquake damaged Alaskan Way Viaduct would cost billions to repair and is an eyesore as you have stated previously....yes, it's easy to complain but eventually you need to make difficult choices. Four million people depend on reasonable choices based on reality.


----------



## Tom 958

g.spinoza said:


> How old was that bridge?


1968. 00Zy99 was close.


----------



## 00Zy99

Oh yeah, uh-huh. Oh yeah, uh-huh.

It's my brother's birthday (yesterday). It's my brother's birthday (yesterday).

Note that it was inspected two years ago and found to be in perfectly satisfactory condition. So much for "neglected infrastructure". It just goes to show that more is probably needed even WITHOUT mother nature exceeding expectations.


----------



## Xusein

I-275westcoastfl said:


> That tunnel is the largest waste of money on a road project in Washington state history. The new tunnel will have reduced capacity, no exits to downtown, and has poor access to downtown where it exits on the north end.* When considering they will add a toll this will make what is already one of the worst bottlenecks in the country on I-5 even worse since it will force cars onto I-5.* It will be nice to have the ugly viaduct off the Seattle waterfront but they dropped the ball on this project. It's a cool engineering project nonetheless, but it won't do anything to improve Seattle's traffic issues.


Honestly, the connections on both ends of Route 99 are so poor already that I don't think many are going to be motivated to go on I-5 because of the toll. But yes, this project won't fix Seattle's traffic issues, it is a vanity project to open up the waterfront which currently is so ugly due to the viaduct.


----------



## Suburbanist

The simultaneous closures of CA-1 Big Sur have completely cut off some small communities, which have no other road access. The second bridge closure also involves large slope movements /landslides. They will build a temporary bridge meant only for pedestrians and maybe light golf carts.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 71, Austin, Texas*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *February 28, 2017*
> 
> The tolled mainline lanes of SH 71 opened to traffic yesterday in Austin Texas. This project has turned an arterial into a freeway between US 183 and SH 130 near Austin International Airport. The main lanes are tolled, the frontage roads are untolled.
> 
> https://communityimpact.com/austin/...near-austin-airport-open-public-today-feb-28/


----------



## bogdymol

^^ If I see correctly, the road section closer to the photographer, has 1 lane in each direction, plus hard shoulder on both sides. Why would they do that?

In other countries a road so wide would be marked as a 2+2 or even a 3+3 expressway (without such high safety standard, but still)...


----------



## bogdymol

Let's go to the next page as I have something to share with you...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 25E, Tennessee*

Walters Bridge in Tennessee, down for the count.


----------



## SutroTower

I always wondered, do the pick up debries after that or the just let them rot at the bottom the lake?


----------



## 00Zy99

Usually the former.

The debris can be a navigation and environmental hazard.

Plus there's the srap value.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 99 Grand Parkway, Houston, TX*

*Texas Transportation Commission Awards Design-Build Contract for SH 99 (Grand Parkway) Segments H, I-1, I-2 in Houston and Beaumont Districts*

TxDOT has selected Grand Parkway Infrastructure, whose equity members include Ferrovial Agroman US, Granite Construction Co., and Webber LLC, to serve as the design-builder to develop, design, construct and maintain approximately 44 miles of SH 99/Grand Parkway Segments H, I-1 and I-2 in Chambers, Harris, Liberty and Montgomery counties. 

This toll-lane project begins at US 59 and connects to the existing I-2A portion, continuing on to SH 146 to ultimately complete the northeast segments of the 180-mile Grand Parkway loop.

Grand Parkway Infrastructure, the selected design-builder, will build Segments H and I-1, a new tolled two-lane controlled access facility, with intermittent four-lane sections for passing from US 59 North to I-10 East (approximately 38 miles); Segment I-2 which includes four additional toll lanes from FM 1405 to SH 146 for approximately six miles; and upgrade the tolling equipment of the existing tolled four-lane facility from I-10 East to FM 1405.

The construction work will begin in early 2018 and is scheduled to be substantially complete in early 2022.​
Full press release: http://txdot.gov/inside-txdot/media-center/local-news/houston/009-2017.html

Segments H and I-I:









Segment I-2:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 286, Crosstown Expressway, Corpus Christi, Texas*

A progress report on the SH 286 Crosstown Expressway extension in Corpus Christi, Texas. 

http://www.kristv.com/story/35045366/update-on-crosstown-expressway-extension-project

The freeway is being extended by 2 miles to FM / CR? 43. It is planned to open to traffic by late summer. 

Another extension to FM 2444 is also planned, but likely won't start soon given the low traffic volumes on that stretch (barely over 5,000 vehicles per day).

The extension is visible on this January 2017 imagery in Google Earth:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 281, San Antonio, Texas*

*Governor Abbott Breaks Ground For TxDOT’s US 281 Expansion Project*

Governor Greg Abbott today attended and delivered remarks at the groundbreaking ceremony for the Texas Department of Transportation's (TxDOT) US 281 expansion project. The first phase of the project will expand US 281 by adding non-tolled express lanes between Loop 1604 and Stone Oak Parkway stretching over 8-miles. 

The second phase will begin 2019 just North of Stone Oak Parkway and continue to Comal County. 

“The approval of Proposition 7 by voters in 2015 and the Texas Clear Lanes Initiative have allowed both phases of the U.S. 281 expansion to move forward without tolls,” said TxDOT Commissioner J. Bruce Bugg, Jr.​
Full press release: http://gov.texas.gov/news/press-release/23331

As indicated in the press release, the US 281 expansion was originally planned as a tolled expressway, it would've been the first toll road in San Antonio. Tolled lanes were also recently scrapped on I-10 west of San Antonio. There are still plans to build elevated toll lanes along I-35 north of San Antonio.

It will be a six lane freeway with frontage roads. Other media report that US 281 will feature the first HOV lanes in San Antonio. I doubt if allocating a third of the capacity to HOV users is a sound decision though, usually the share of carpooling is between 10% (most of US) and 20% (California). In most other large cities HOV lanes are typically the 4th or 5th lane. Though there are examples of HOV lanes on six-lane freeways.


----------



## Ginkgo

Bertha poised to end her long, at times troubled (but not lately) journey underneath Seattle's waterfront, downtown, and Belltown. From the Seattle Times.


----------



## PinPeat

101/110 FWY Interchange, Los Angeles, CA

101/110 FWY Interchange by Sterling Davis, on Flickr

101/110 FWY Interchange by Sterling Davis, on Flickr


----------



## 00Zy99

I'm pretty sure that this remains the quintessential "stack" that is shown from overhead whenever people want to emphasize the impacts of cars and labyrinthine nature of freeways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-99, Seattle, Washington*

*Bertha breaks through: SR 99 tunneling machine emerges near Seattle Center*

*Work continues inside the tunnel as crews work toward early 2019 opening*

A year ago, SR 99 tunnel crews were about to face their biggest challenge: a trip beneath the Alaskan Way Viaduct they were working to replace. Today, with the viaduct and more than 9,270 feet of new tunnel safely behind them, there was nothing left to face but daylight as the SR 99 tunneling machine chewed its way into a pit near Seattle Center.

Bertha’s 1.7-mile drive beneath Seattle came to a successful end Tuesday afternoon, 64 years to the day since the viaduct first opened to traffic. Led by the Washington State Department of Transportation, and designed and built by contractor Seattle Tunnel Partners, the tunnel project will move a two-mile section of SR 99 underground when it wraps up in early 2019.​
Full press release: http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/news/2017/0...tunneling-machine-emerges-near-seattle-center


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 183 Dallas, Texas*

The 'Midtown Express' project (SH 183 expansion) in Dallas.


----------



## Nexis

> *Belt Parkway *


...


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Fuhgeddaboudit :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 60 Springfield, Missouri*

The US 60 / US 65 interchange in Springfield, Missouri.


D6377_CM-26 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


D6377_CM-6 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


----------



## sonysnob

^ Those are pretty artistic photos to be taken for an official DOT flickr page.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I agree. Their photos are one of the best of any DOT Flickr page that I know of. Though their content is often limited to a small number of regions, some parts of the state rarely if ever have photos on Flickr. For example Jefferson City is over represented, probably because it is the state capital and MoDOT has their headquarters there.


----------



## sonysnob

The Southfield Freeway in Detroit Michigan:









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/MI/MI/39/M39_dv_13_south_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/MI/MI/39/M39_dv_11-5_south_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/MI/MI/39/M39_dv_11-25_south_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/MI/MI/39/M39_dv_11-1_south_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/MI/MI/39/M39_dv_11-05_south_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/MI/MI/39/M39_dv_11_south_Apr17_24x16.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Missouri*

Missouri flood damage



D6390_CM-73 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


D6390_CM-185 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


D6390_CM-319 by MoDOT Photos, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The final spans of the 1922 Ironton-Russell Bridge across the Ohio River were demolished earlier this week. The bridge was replaced by a cable-stayed bridge last year.






An increased number of bridges across the Ohio River have been replaced over the past 20 years. Since 2000, 7 cable-stayed bridges opened to traffic across the Ohio River. There are nine in total.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*California 1, Big Sur*

California State Route 1 has been severed by a significant landslide in the Big Sur. It is not far from the bridge that collapsed in March.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

That damn highway can't catch a break. The bridge collapse was in February too I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Exethalion

Driving up CA-1 and the 101 from around Orange County up to at least Seattle is definitely near the top of my bucket list. I just hope it's still standing by the time I get to do it!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*St. Croix Crossing*

The St. Croix Crossing in Minnesota / Wisconsin.


----------



## sonysnob

Hwy 91 in Anaheim, California:









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/91/CA91_sign_exit35_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/91/CA91_cl_35_west_C_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/91/CA91_cl_35_west_WB_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/91/CA91_cl_35_east_C_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/91/CA91_cl_35_east_WB_Apr17_24x16.jpg


----------



## Haljackey

^^
Cool pics!



sonysnob said:


> Hwy 91 in Anaheim, California:


Those bullet holes remind me of





2:40 in


----------



## sonysnob

^ Top Gear at its very finest.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Texas Loop 9*

TxDOT release the draft environmental impact statement for a 10 mile section of Loop 9 south of Dallas, between I-35E and I-45. Loop 9 has been planned since the late 1950s as an outer loop for Dallas.










As currently proposed, the project would consist of a single two-lane, two-way frontage road within the ultimate proposed right of way (ROW) footprint for the project (Phase 1).

The proposed ROW would include a median (200 to 364 feet wide) that would accommodate the future construction of an ultimate access-controlled mainline facility. As traffic warrants and funding becomes available, Phase 2 of the proposed project would involve the construction of the second two-lane frontage road and the conversion of the two-way frontage road built in Phase 1 to a one-way operation. As traffic warrants and funding becomes available, Phase 3 would involve the construction of a third frontage road lane in each direction and include the construction of grade separations at specific high-volume intersections. Phase 4 would involve the construction of the ultimate access-controlled mainlane facility in both directions. Construction of the ultimate access-controlled mainlane facility would be based on projected traffic and funding and would require additional environmental analysis prior to construction.​
http://www.txdot.gov/inside-txdot/get-involved/about/hearings-meetings/dallas/062017.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 98 Pensacola Bay Bridge, Florida*

*Gov. Scott Kicks Off Largest Transportation Infrastructure Project in Northwest Florida History*

Today, Governor Rick Scott celebrated the kick off of construction for the new Pensacola Bay Bridge, the largest transportation infrastructure project in Northwest Florida history. The State of Florida is investing $398.5 million in the new bridge. The new bridge is expected to be completed in 2019 and will temporarily transition four lanes of traffic onto the structure. This will allow for demolition of the existing bridge and completion of the second and final bridge in 2020.

The new bridge will consist of two parallel structures, each with three 12-foot travel lanes, two 10-foot shoulders, and a 10-foot multi-use path for pedestrians, joggers, and bicyclists.​
Full press release: http://www.flgov.com/2017/06/26/gov...ructure-project-in-northwest-florida-history/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Winston-Salem, North Carolina*

A Diverging Diamond Interchange (DDI) will open to traffic at US 52 and Research Parkway in Winston-Salem, North Carolina on July 12.










http://www.journalnow.com/news/loca...cle_4a16d046-3e1a-5550-9d31-2872018290e9.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 59, Texas*

A derailed train has damaged the bridge of US 59 across the tracks in Jefferson, Texas.


----------



## Sic'EmBears

DFW Connector's final interchange plan for the divergence of SH 114 and SH 121 at International Pkwy's northern terminus.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 321 Lenoir City, Tennessee*

*Officials open new US 321 bridge at Fort Loudoun Dam*

Workers on Tuesday shifted traffic from the U.S. Highway 321 bridge atop Fort Loudoun Dam onto a new, four-lane bridge 2,000 feet downstream, marking a milestone in a $71 million project delayed for two years.

The move straightens a long winding curve in Highway 321 approaching the dam and forever closes the J. Carmichael Greer Bridge that since 1963 carried traffic over the dam.​
Full report: http://www.knoxnews.com/story/news/...new-us-321-bridge-fort-loudoun-dam/469485001/


----------



## xzmattzx

The route for the US 301 expressway in Delaware, connecting the semi-limited-access US 301 on the Eastern Shore of Maryland to DE 1, can now be seen from Google satellite imagery. Some future interchanges are clearly visible, and I think I can tell where the toll booths will be also.

This limited-access expressway is designed to complete the link to provide an alternate route for trucks around much of I-95 in Maryland. Vehicles could take I-595/US 50 from the Capital Beltway to Annapolis, continue over the Bay Bridge, and then take US 301 up the Eastern Shore into Delaware, then link up onto DE 1 and get on I-95 west of Newport, DE.


https://www.google.com/maps/@39.4901177,-75.6883168,15721m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I already do that sometimes. Yeah, Middletown's a pain, but at least there's a Wawa....
:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 121, Texas*

TxDOT released the draft EIS for the four lane expansion of State Highway 121 in Collin County, north of Dallas. It is a 10 mile expansion project to the Fannin County line. This area is currently still outside the urbanized area of Dallas, though nearby Melissa has become a distant suburb. Melissa grew from 1,350 people in 2000 to 8,423 in 2016, so it's growing, as Melissa is only 5 miles north of McKinney, one of the major Dallas suburbs.

Google Earth shows that SH 121 is currently being expanded in the Melissa area, from US 75 to the Collin County Outer Loop. The draft EIS applies to the section of SH 121 beyond that, to the Fannin County line. It seems that the southern leg of SH 121 in Melissa is planned as an urban arterial while the to-be-upgraded section north of the Outer Loop has a wider footprint, most notably a 40 foot wide median.

The four lane expansion is mostly a standard four lane divided with property access. Two interchanges are planned at FM 455 and FM 2862. Discontinuous frontage roads are planned. It appears that it can be upgraded to a freeway at a later time, but not as easily as building frontage roads first and building the main lanes later. It will likely be similar to US 69 southwest of Houston which is currently being upgraded to a freeway by adding frontage roads and overpasses.

FM 455 interchange:









FM 2862 interchange:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*I-70 / US 40 Ohio*

I-70 and US 40 near Gratiot, Ohio. Divided vs undivided. According to state highway maps, US 40 was already four-laned by the late 1940s. In 1959 the first section of I-70 in all of Ohio opened to traffic right at this location. Two generations of highway, but built only some 10 years apart.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 99 Grand Parkway, Houston, TX*

*Granite Awarded $855 Million Joint Venture Design-Build Highway Project in Texas*

Granite Construction Incorporated announced today that Grand Parkway Infrastructure, LLC comprised of Granite Construction Company, Ferrovial Agroman US Corp. and Webber, LLC has been awarded the SH-99 Grand Parkway Design-Build Contract for Segments H, I-1, and I-2 by the Texas Department of Transportation.

Scope of the contract includes the construction of 52.5 miles of highway through Chambers, Harris, Liberty and Montgomery counties. The team is responsible for the construction of 37.5 miles of a tolled two-lane controlled access facility with intermittent four lane sections, new toll lanes and tolling equipment. There are also 74 new bridges along the length of the project and more than 10 million yards of earthwork to be moved.

Work is scheduled to begin in July 2017 and conclude in spring 2022.​
Full press release: https://investor.graniteconstruction.com/press-releases/2017/07-18-2017-133312755

This is the largest contract for the Grand Parkway around Houston so far, it includes the entire eastern segment from I-69 to I-10. 

As noted in the press release, it will not be a true freeway but a super two with intermitted sections with four lanes. This area around Houston is not yet very developed and traffic volumes will be low in the first years. 

I haven't seen any recent traffic data from the west side of Houston, which opened in 2013, but Google Earth imagery shows explosive development in the area around SH 99. I've read some comments that it has been undersized with only four lanes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*NC-12 Bonner Bridge*

The progress on the Bonner Bridge replacement project in North Carolina (NC-12).


----------



## webeagle12

ChrisZwolle said:


> The progress on the Bonner Bridge replacement project in North Carolina (NC-12).


*giggles like little girl


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*St. Croix Crossing*


IMG_0740 by North Star Highways, on Flickr


IMG_0739 by North Star Highways, on Flickr


----------



## Kanadzie

webeagle12 said:


> *giggles like little girl


I thought I had an immature mind but... you gotta help me here :lol:
Mind you I live not so far from a "Cummer Ave." so maybe I'm just developed a tolerance...


----------



## Penn's Woods

Kanadzie said:


> I thought I had an immature mind but... you gotta help me here :lol:
> Mind you I live not so far from a "Cummer Ave." so maybe I'm just developed a tolerance...




Drop an N.
(I didn't notice it the first time either....)


----------



## Jamaicensis

Having lived close to a "Gaylord Street" I'm also done with unusual road names, some names just didn't age well.


----------



## Nexis

> *Taconic Parkway*


...


----------



## xzmattzx

The parkways in the NYC Tri-State area are some of the more scenic urban/suburban roads in the country, maybe the world.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*St. Croix Crossing*

The St. Croix Crossing between Minnesota and Wisconsin opened to traffic last evening.


IMG_0956 by North Star Highways, on Flickr


----------



## [atomic]

Seems awfully wide for 2 Lanes each. Nice looking Bridge tho. Also nice to see such a wide Ped/Bike path.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It seems standard design for a U.S. freeway. Left shoulders are more common in North America than Europe. There is often a full 12 foot left shoulder if there are 3/4+ lanes in each direction. Sometimes the left shoulder is consumed by a cheap widening or HOV lane implementation.


----------



## Ginkgo

*SR 99 Viaduct replacement*

With Bertha being disassembled and infrastructure work within the tunnel kicking into high gear, many in the city are looking forward in anticipation to the removal of the ancient relic which is the Alaskan Way viaduct (1953), and to the long-awaited redevelopment of the Seattle waterfront. Here's an update from WSDOT. The online open house gives a lot of information about what's to come in the coming months and (two-three) years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 10 Appleton, Wisconsin*

The US 10 / US 41 interchange in Appleton, Wisconsin.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> The US 10 / I-41 interchange in Appleton, Wisconsin.


Fixed :colgate:. This therefore could also go in the other thread.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*MN-24 Clearwater Bridge*

The new bridge across the Mississippi River in Clearwater, Minnesota was inaugurated today. It is said to be the longest bridge across the Mississippi north of the Twin Cities. It is part of Minnesota Highway 24. The old bridge will be demolished next summer.

http://www.sctimes.com/story/news/l...elebrate-highway-24-bridge-opening/569601001/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-99, Seattle, Washington*


Before and after: Transforming Bertha's launch pit into part of the SR 99 tunnel by Washington State Dept of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## Suburbanist

A nice video of the Overseas Highway (US-1) to Key West


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*CA-58 Westside Parkway, Bakersfield*

Right-of-way acquisition of the Westside Parkway in Bakersfield has been advanced significantly. Interesting that they still build such urban freeways in California.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

I can think of 3 in the US right now - Bakersfield, Spokane, and Lafayette. Bakersfield is the most extreme though I believe.


----------



## browntown

My mind is TOTALLY blow that California of all places would allow a project like that. Don't get me wrong. I support these sort of projects and can think of a half dozen places that similar projects are desperately needed but can't advance because of NIMBYs. I'm just amazed that one actually made it through!


----------



## CNGL

Introducing the Golden Standard of the worst signs ever as approved by AARoads . The sign is located along northbound US 69 at the Mayes/Craig county line (Where else?).


----------



## 00Zy99

That is very obviously a speeding trap.

What do you bet that a large portion of their revenue comes from speeding tickets.

That should qualify as entrapment.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> I-70 and US 40 near Gratiot, Ohio. Divided vs undivided. According to state highway maps, US 40 was already four-laned by the late 1940s. In 1959 the first section of I-70 in all of Ohio opened to traffic right at this location. Two generations of highway, but built only some 10 years apart.


When I was a teenager working in my local library, I happened on a book called "US 40" by (if memory serves) George Stewart. Written about 1950. He follows 40 across the country; it's an interesting combination of road-geekery and travelogue.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-92 Dandridge, Tennessee*

Boom! another truss gone.






They replaced that bridge pretty quick, October 2015 imagery in Google Earth shows no signs of construction. November 2016 Street View shows some foundation work on one side and columns and beams on the other side.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Westpark Tollway, Houston, Texas*

It turns out that the first phase of the Westpark Tollway extension in Houston opened to traffic on November 7. It's about 2 miles of 'free'way and a 3 mile extension in total, to just before FM 1463. 

Media report: https://coveringkaty.com/local-news/fort-bend/westpark-tollway-extension-open-tuesday/










A second phase extension was planned to start around this time, bringing the tollway into the exurban area near Fulshear. However the cost has escalated significantly due to rapidly appreciating land prices.

Look at the rapid suburban expansion over the past 10 years:


----------



## sonysnob

Video of California Highway 120 climbing the Sierra Mountain Foothills:


----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## CNGL

One of the greatest goofs of all time. It was corrected sometime between September 2014 and July 2016: https://www.google.es/maps/@40.8733...Y9Y6dk0A!2e0!5s20140901T000000!7i13312!8i6656.


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Somewhere in California*


Snake road by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


Road and clouds by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


The street pt. 1 by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


The street pt. 2 by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


>


I fail to see what's wrong in there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Interstate shield contains a US Highway number. 

US 1 should be signed like this:


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Interstate shield contains a US Highway number.
> 
> US 1 should be signed like this:


Oops! That was easy indeed.


----------



## N830MH

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Interstate shield contains a US Highway number.
> 
> US 1 should be signed like this:


Excuse me! This is US-1 highway in Florida, not other states who have US-1.


----------



## sonysnob

The 91 Freeway (the recently extended 91 Express Toll Lanes in Riverside County are seen towards the end of the video):


----------



## tradephoric

A 40 mile drive down Woodward Avenue without hitting a red light. 






This one is only 20 miles without hitting a red light but there is more history about Woodward Avenue at the end of it.


----------



## sonysnob

Loop 375 at Interstate 10 in El Paso, Texas:









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/TX/TX/375_LOOP/TX375Loop_dv_44-5_north_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/TX/TX/375_LOOP/TX375Loop_dv_44-4_north_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/TX/TX/375_LOOP/TX375Loop_dv_44-25_north_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/TX/TX/375_LOOP/TX375Loop_dv_44-05_north_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/TX/TX/375_LOOP/TX375Loop_dv_43-95_north_Apr17_24x16.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SH 288, Houston, Texas*

The SH 288 toll lanes under construction in Houston.

This is an easy project with almost no right-of-way impact. SH 288 (the South Freeway) was designed with a future expansion in the median in mind. The most significant cost is to reconstruct the I-610 and Beltway 8 interchanges. 

I-610 already was a stack interchange, Beltway 8 was a simple crossing with all turning movements using the frontage roads. They are constructing a full stack interchange with 8 direct connectors there.


----------



## nevad

I 15 S:
Helena - Montana City 
MONTANA


----------



## Rail Claimore

sonysnob said:


> Loop 375 at Interstate 10 in El Paso, Texas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/TX/TX/375_LOOP/TX375Loop_dv_44-5_north_Apr17_24x16.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/TX/TX/375_LOOP/TX375Loop_dv_44-4_north_Apr17_24x16.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/TX/TX/375_LOOP/TX375Loop_dv_44-25_north_Apr17_24x16.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/TX/TX/375_LOOP/TX375Loop_dv_44-05_north_Apr17_24x16.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/TX/TX/375_LOOP/TX375Loop_dv_43-95_north_Apr17_24x16.jpg


Amazing what's become of this interchange in the past few years.


----------



## xzmattzx

Our alternative to I-95 is getting closer and closer to opening.



> *US 301 on pace to collect tolls in December, fund first loan payment*
> 
> 
> Nearly two years after it began, construction on the $636 million U.S. 301 tollway is on pace to be completed in December – on time for the state to make its first payment on a $211 million federal loan, the Delaware Department of Transportation said this week.
> 
> “Opening the new U.S. 301 by the end of 2018 is critical as toll revenues will pay the loans that have helped finance this project,” DelDOT Secretary Jennifer Cohan said in a statement.
> 
> DelDOT in late 2015 finalized for the project a Federal Highway Administration loan, designed to supplement investment from private credit markets.
> 
> The expected opening of the 14-mile expressway will cap decades of state efforts to draw up plans for and then build a new artery through once-rural southern New Castle County.
> 
> Proponents say the highway will reduce traffic on the streets in and around Middletown, grow the economy in the area and provide an alternate route for drivers traveling between Wilmington and Washington.
> 
> ...












https://www.delawareonline.com/stor...-december-fund-first-loan-payment/1072020001/


----------



## sonysnob

Video of the Mopac Expressway in Austin, Texas:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 460 Blacksburg, Virginia*

A partial DDI at the new US 460 interchange in Blacksburg, Virginia. It is a new access to Virginia Tech.


Southgate Connector - Blacksburg by Virginia Department of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## wgerman

ChrisZwolle said:


> A partial DDI at the new US 460 interchange in Blacksburg, Virginia. It is a new access to Virginia Tech.
> 
> 
> Southgate Connector - Blacksburg by Virginia Department of Transportation, on Flickr


Anyone else thinking this intersection could have been done simpler without a crisscrossing and stoplights. Maybe a half clover, or a "Trumpet" style interchange.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*President George Bush Turnpike*

Another section of the President George Bush Turnpike in suburban Dallas has been expanded to eight lanes. From US 75 to SH 78.


----------



## xzmattzx

Is Clark County Route 215 the biggest/most prominent/most important/highest grade county road in the United States? It's the western half of the beltway around Las Vegas.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Bonner Bridge, North Carolina*

The Bonner Bridge is now substantially complete.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Glenn Highway, Alaska*

A diverging diamond interchange (DDI) has been constructed at the Glenn Highway / Muldoon Road interchange in Anchorage, Alaska. It is most likely the northernmost DDI in the world.










>> http://www.glennmuldoon.com/


----------



## General Maximus

Along US 50 in Nevada with a sign commemorating it as “The Loneliest Road in America.”


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Urban Roads in Texas*

The "Urban Road" designation in Texas will likely be removed again. A minute order has been drawn up for the Texas Transportation Commission to vote on.

Minute Order 105686, dated June 27, 1995, established a subdivision of the state highway system classified as the Urban Road (UR) system. The order provided that Farm to Market (FM) or Ranch to Market (RM) roadways within urbanized areas with populations of 50,000 or more were eligible for the UR designation and certain FM and RM roads were redesignated as Urban Roads.

The provisions of Minute Order 105686 were never implemented by the Texas Department of Transportation (department). The UR designation was not reflected in any roadway inventory database and no UR signs were erected. Neither the department nor the public adopted the UR designation into common usage. The only system which presently references the UR designation is the department’s highway designation files website. Maintaining those UR designations causes confusion because the files reference the cancellation of FM and RM roadway designations which are still active.

Pursuant to Texas Transportation Code, §§201.103 and 221.001, the executive director of the department recommends rescinding Minute Order 105686. The rescission will allow the department to update the highway designation files to ensure accuracy and consistency with current roadway inventory data and to prevent confusion as to the appropriate designation of certain roadways.

The Texas Transportation Commission (commission) finds that this action is necessary for the proper development and operation of the state highway system.

IT IS THEREFORE ORDERED by the commission that Minute Order 105686 is hereby rescinded.​
Via the AA Roads forum: http://ftp.dot.state.tx.us/pub/txdot/commission/2018/1115/4.pdf


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Sarah Mildred Long Bridge*

I came across this photo. It is the Sarah Mildred Long Bridge across the Piscataqua River between Portsmouth, New Hampshire and Kittery, Maine. It is part of the US 1 Bypass. It opened on March 30, 2018 after it replaced a bridge from 1940.


----------



## Jim856796

xzmattzx said:


> Is Clark County Route 215 the biggest/most prominent/most important/highest grade county road in the United States? It's the western half of the beltway around Las Vegas.


Hm, never heard of county roads being on controlled-access highways, so, maybe.


----------



## jchernin

San Jose has a number of county-numbered expressways, but they are not technically freeways.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

are there really no county controlled expressways in the US? There are 6 of them in Ontario alone in canada.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are a few, but they are rare. An example is the Northern Parkway near Phoenix, which is built by Maricopa County. And the aforementioned County Highway 215 of Clark County around Las Vegas.


----------



## General Maximus

Brick section of Old US 66 near Auburn, Illinois. This 1.4 section of brick roadway was completed in 1931.


----------



## sonysnob

^ Is that still an open road? That looks pretty cool.


----------



## General Maximus

^^ It is indeed. I thought these type roads only existed in Holland...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some U.S. cities have "bricktowns".


----------



## g.spinoza

General Maximus said:


> ^^ It is indeed. I thought these type roads only existed in Holland...


Wobbly!


----------



## xzmattzx

Here's the section of Route 66 north of Auburn (zoomed out). It looks like it was preserved because it was bypassed by straightening out the highway, which is now Illinois Route 4.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/A...5b6a1858!8m2!3d39.5917197!4d-89.7464874?hl=en

If you follow Illinois Route 4 into and out of Auburn, you can kind of guess where the old highway alignment is, and where it's been straightened out over the years. I wonder what other old sections are still originally paved?


----------



## xrtn2

General Maximus said:


> ^^ It is indeed. I thought these type roads only existed in Holland...


Not only in Holland but several roads here in Brazil


----------



## General Maximus

This looks a bit odd...


----------



## xzmattzx

How so? "P" for parking or something?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*NC-12 Bonner Bridge*

* New Bridge Over Oregon Inlet Opens to Traffic *

*The N.C. Department of Transportation opened the new bridge over Oregon Inlet to traffic today at 12:20 p.m.*

Construction began on the state-of-the-art $252 million bridge in March of 2016. The new bridge is 2.8 miles long and rises 90 feet above Oregon Inlet at its highest point, with 8-foot shoulders on each side. It is the first bridge in the state built with stainless reinforcing steel, which will provide extra protection against its salt water environment. All told, the bridge is built to last 100 years.

The new bridge replaces the Herbert C. Bonner Bridge, which was built in 1963. With the new bridge open, demolition of the old bridge will begin soon, and is scheduled to be complete by the end of the year. A 1,000-foot section of the south end of the old bridge will remain in place as a pedestrian walkway.

An informal Community Day event to celebrate completion of the new bridge was held Feb. 9. A more formal dedication of the bridge is being planned for April 2.​
Full press release: https://www.ncdot.gov/news/press-releases/Pages/2019/2019-02-25-bonner-bridge-replacement.aspx

I get the feeling they will rename the bridge on the April 2 dedication ceremony. 

The old bridge was named for Herbert Covington Bonner (1891 - 1965), a member of congress between 1940 and 1965. Bonner was born in Washington, North Carolina, which is almost 100 miles from this bridge. I'm not sure of his involvement in getting this bridge built.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 98, Alabama*

I found this section of incomplete US 98 west of Mobile, Alabama. 

The current two-lane US 98 would be built on a new alignment as a four lane divided highway. They paved some of the lanes but the bridges were never built. According to Google Earth historical imagery, construction started around 2008.

State Route 158 was separately built as a new four lane road north of Mobile. This links to I-65. Apparently there are plans to provide a completely new route of US 98 in the Mobile area.


----------



## xzmattzx

Just wondering out loud here. Will there ever be a direct connection between I-83 and the US Route 30 expressway? As it is right now, US 30 becomes a surface road, and you need to use Hills Road to get to I-83. Everyone is clogging up Hills Road because everyone is going from US 30 westbound to I-83 southbound, or I-83 northbound to US 30 eastbound. The need for an interchange to keep from going through traffic lights seems obvious to me.


https://www.google.com/maps/@39.9780328,-76.6983175,1825m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en

https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/39.9815/-76.6965


----------



## Jschmuck

US 30 needs to be upgraded to a freeway through/around York anyways...


----------



## xzmattzx

Jschmuck said:


> US 30 needs to be upgraded to a freeway through/around York anyways...


No argument from me. But I can see business owners along it between the two expressway sections putting up quite a fight. A much easier solution, at least for now, would be to complete the expressway to an intersection here. There's only 7 or 8 businesses to work with and move.


----------



## Jschmuck

xzmattzx said:


> No argument from me. But I can see business owners along it between the two expressway sections putting up quite a fight. A much easier solution, at least for now, would be to complete the expressway to an intersection here. There's only 7 or 8 businesses to work with and move.


Indeed, and perhaps a split free flow interchange with only westbound-southbound and northbound-eastbound ramps where you point out. Then northbound-westbound and eastbound-southbound free flow ramps where the current I-83/US-30 interchange is.

Overall in the future I can only see a sunken US-30 style freeway because of the lack of ROW. If a US-30 freeway had to be built on new alignment that would probably require more money for ROW demolition through eminent domain than upgrading the current path.


----------



## xzmattzx

Jschmuck said:


> Indeed, and perhaps a split free flow interchange with only westbound-southbound and northbound-eastbound ramps where you point out. Then northbound-westbound and eastbound-southbound free flow ramps where the current I-83/US-30 interchange is.
> 
> Overall in the future I can only see a sunken US-30 style freeway because of the lack of ROW. If a US-30 freeway had to be built on new alignment that would probably require more money for ROW demolition through eminent domain than upgrading the current path.


If we're talking pipe dreams, it would be interesting to have US 30 as an expressway all the way to US 15 by Gettysburg. You'd have to go around a few towns, though. It would be nice if it was actually twinned; two lanes for a major road is not the greatest.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Marc Basnight Bridge, North Carolina*

* Transportation Board Votes to Name New Oregon Inlet Bridge in Honor of Marc Basnight *

The N.C. Board of Transportation today voted to designate the new N.C. 12 bridge over Oregon Inlet the Marc Basnight Bridge. The segment of the old bridge that will become a pedestrian walkway will retain the Herbert C. Bonner name.

The resolution comes at the request of the Dare County Board of Commissioners, as well as the town councils of Kill Devil Hills, Manteo and Nags Head. The new bridge opened to traffic on Feb. 25.

Marc Basnight was born in Manteo and represented Dare County in the North Carolina Senate from 1984 until 2011. He was President Pro Tempore of the Senate from 1993 until 2010, holding the position longer than anyone in state history. He also championed the Bonner Bridge Replacement Project from its infancy, noting the vital need for a reliable transportation link to Hatteras Island. ​

The resolution also rescinds the 1983 designation that named the entire length of N.C. 12 from U.S. 64 to the Ocracoke Ferry Terminal the “Marc Basnight Highway.”​
NCDOT press release: https://www.ncdot.gov/news/press-releases/Pages/2019/2019-03-07-basnight-bridge.aspx


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Mid-Currituck Bridge*

A record of decision has been issued for the construction of the 4.7 mile (7.5 km) two-lane toll bridge across the Currituck Sound in North Carolina. It is called the Mid-Currituck Bridge and will improve access to the northern portions of the Outer Banks.

The construction cost is estimated at $ 440 million. It is unclear when construction would start. It would be one of the longest bridges in the state.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 85 in North Dakota*

*NDDOT announce completion of the Final Environmental Impact Statement for the US Highway 85 Project*

Today, the North Dakota Department of Transportation (NDDOT) together with the Federal Highway Administration (FHWA) announce the completion of the Final Environmental Impact Statement (FEIS)/Record of Decision (ROD)/Nationwide Section 4(f) Programmatic Evaluation for the US Highway 85 project. The project includes replacing and constructing a four-lane Long X Bridge approximately 16 miles south of Watford City and four-laning *62 miles* of US Highway 85 from the Interstate 94 interchange to the Watford City Bypass.​
Full press release: https://www.dot.nd.gov/dotnet/news/Public/View/8266

I think most people on this forum would never drive US 85 in North Dakota. It serves traffic to Williston and the Bakken Formation that produces a lot of oil. There is an enormous amount of oil rigs in this area, you can spot them on Google Earth (light colored squares). Watford City is becoming a major regional industrial center serving the oil industry. Watford City is estimated to have grown 274% since the 2010 Census. Farther north, Williston is the major town in western North Dakota that is also a hub in the oil industry.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Nebraska*

This week's cyclone has caused widespread flooding in Nebraska, especially in the eastern and northern parts of the state. Most flooding occurred in the tributaries of the Missouri River, such as the Niobrara River. Several bridges and roads have been washed out.

US 281 has been washed out, but the bridge is still there.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107007433912786949
Nearby Spencer Dam has been destroyed.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107010567162785792
State Route 12 bridge at Niobrara has been washed away.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107017718992130049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106997719925747712
State Route 39 bridge at Genoa has collapsed.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106688422033477632


----------



## geogregor

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think most people on this forum would never drive US 85 in North Dakota.


I did, almost 10 years ago when I was visiting Theodore Roosevelt NP North Unit  

I even have photo of Long X Bridge 

DSC03308 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

In general I love the long and empty roads of the Great Plains:

DSC03303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03302 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03297 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03296 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03293 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ it is crazy to consider such empty road now is needing twinning
but believable for sure considering the development there...


----------



## geogregor

Kanadzie said:


> ^^ it is crazy to consider such empty road now is needing twinning
> but believable for sure considering the development there...


Actually apart from the bridge shot my photos are from ND Hwy 200, running east west parallel to I-90. It is quiet rural highway, unlikely to be widened, ever.


----------



## mgk920

Nice images of a place where I wouldn't mind poking around for a while, too.

:yes:

BTW, in that last image, that tree on the right looks to me to be a Russian Olive. They are native in the northern Middle East, eastern Mediterranean and southern Caucuses and are considered to be seriously to dangerously invasive in the central and western parts of the USA. They are all over the place here in NE Wisconsin, too.

:mad2:

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 275, Nebraska*

Flooding has caused significant damage to the US 6 / US 275 freeway west of Omaha, Nebraska.

The Elkhorn River overflowed so significantly to cause this kind of damage. It should be noted that this part of freeway on the photo is not directly at the river, but one exit farther west. 

The Elkhorn River is only 300 ft wide in normal conditions. The interchange in the photo is 1 mile west of the river.


----------



## sonysnob

California Highway 14 (which is in much better shape than the freeway pictured above):


















http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/14/CA14_cl_5_south_SB_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/14/CA14_cl_5_north_NB_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/14/CA14_cl_5-25_south_SB_Apr17_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/14/CA14_cl_5-25_north_NB_Apr17_24x16.jpg


----------



## Exethalion

I love the drive up Highway 14, those pictures are representative of only the first few miles of it. After Santa Clarita it winds its way up through the hills, past the Vasquez Rocks where Captain Kirk fought the Gorn, and at the end you get a great view over the whole Antelope Valley. Then you reach Palmdale and promptly turn back around!


----------



## g.spinoza

Exethalion said:


> past the Vasquez Rocks where Captain Kirk fought the Gorn,


----------



## xzmattzx

The Little Heaven/Bowers Beach interchange on Delaware Route 1 is now in use. Delaware Route 1 is now stop-free from I-95 (actually Delaware Route 58, just a little north) at the north, south to the intersection with Delaware Route 16, south of Milton.


Southbound



















Northbound


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 281, San Antonio, Texas*

The US 281 freeway upgrade north of San Antonio continues.

There are two phases: from Loop 1604 to Stone Oak Parkway, to be completed in 2020, and from Stone Oak Parkway to Borgfeld Drive near the Comal County line, to be completed in 2022.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111656781854527495


----------



## Jschmuck

^^ Too bad this isn't the 281st page, that would have been quite fitting with your post Chris. Alas it is only the 204th page.


----------



## Ginkgo

*Seattle: Alaskan Way Viaduct (former Washington Route 99) being demolished*






















































































































































































New intertidal rocky shore. One of many changes to come along the Central waterfront, once the viaduct comes down.



























Space Needle forever!


----------



## geogregor

Once the viaduct is completely gone and waterfront redeveloped I really want to go back to Seattle and see the difference...


----------



## Ginkgo

Deconstruction of the Alaskan Way viaduct continues. At the Lenora Street overpass.




Along Alaskan Way.








So much of the debris visible just a couple of weeks ago has been removed. Really starting to get a feel for a post-viaduct waterfront.




But much of the south end still to be done.


----------



## annman

I wonder how this project compares the the removal of San Francisco's Embarcadero Freeway, and if this is the 2nd longest freeway removal project in US history at 1.58-miles (2.55 km) of surface right-of-way, gone? I know the Big Dig in Boston removed 1.6-miles (2.65 km ) of right-of-way.


----------



## mgk920

annman said:


> I wonder how this project compares the the removal of San Francisco's Embarcadero Freeway, and if this is the 2nd longest freeway removal project in US history at 1.58-miles (2.55 km) of surface right-of-way, gone? I know the Big Dig in Boston removed 1.6-miles (2.65 km ) of right-of-way.


I'm not sure of its length, but significant section of I-40 through central Oklahoma City, OK was rerouted several years ago. This was a major 'win' all around, the city regained that space in its downtown area and I-40 was majorly improved as a corridor for carrying both local and cross-USA traffic.

Mike


----------



## sponge_bob

Would that be a downgrade with the existing road thru Oklahoma remaining in situ as a nom I or US route, I think Annman means a wrecking ball and greening of the route.

I know Denver is widening the I-70 which is an eyesore already.


----------



## mgk920

sponge_bob said:


> Would that be a downgrade with the existing road thru Oklahoma remaining in situ as a nom I or US route, I think Annman means a wrecking ball and greening of the route.
> 
> I know Denver is widening the I-70 which is an eyesore already.


The I-40 work was a substantial upgrade to I-40 and reroute away from the city's downtown area.

See:
https://goo.gl/maps/bs33xEASuApFEzCFA (west part)
and
https://goo.gl/maps/wHQRxENn1uKPjFSN9 (east part)

The I-40 'old road' was an obsolete mid 20th century elevated freeway that followed a much more northerly track from just west of Agnew Ave to I-35/235, easily visible in the above two images. The old route is being integrated into the city's central area urban fabric as a boulevard street and expressway ('Oklahoma City Boulevard') and is, to me, a bona-fide 'freeway teardown'.

Mike


----------



## annman

I did mean demolition or at least, burial/tunneling/capping, if not the total removal of a route, not just a route realignment. Because whilst moving a freeway further from an urban core is helpful, the massive division remains, you simply move the barrier further from the area of worst impact. From an urban planning/design perspective, there is no integrating a freeway into the urban fabric. It's like saying a raging river helps merge two banks together. 

Example: Cincinnati buried I-71 into the Fort Washington Way trough, seemingly trying the '_traffic engineer version of stitching urban fabric together_'. Now you have downtown to the north, and The Banks to the south. That area remains a nomansland of autotopia. Retail businesses have notoriously short lifespans at The Banks, as it is mostly kept alive with stadium/event foot-traffic. Even the Cincinnati Connector streetcar hasn't really remedied the Fort Washington Way disconnect. They MUST cap it and narrow the at-grade feeder roads, as originally envisioned. But with a very regressive city administration/politics, it's unlikely to happen.

Daylighted freeways are almost invariably a barrier and tears the urban fabric apart.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Oklahoma wasted that opportunity anyway by keeping half of the rerouted freeway and building a gigantic arterial road in it's place instead of restitching the urban street grid.

Providence did a big re-alignment of their downtown core freeway system a little while ago as well. It's a shorter distance, about a mile, but has had a much larger impact than the Oklahoma re-alignment did.

Another big "realignment" in planning right now is Houston - I'm interested to see how their downtown loop removal will turn out.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I haven't seen this before, pavement markers on DDIs. They light up as the signal turns green, which makes it more easy to navigate the DDI at night.

This is at the Loop 375 / Spur 601 interchange near El Paso, Texas.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Good idea!


----------



## ZARDOZ

ChrisZwolle said:


> * New Bridge Over Oregon Inlet Opens to Traffic *
> 
> *The N.C. Department of Transportation opened the new bridge over Oregon Inlet to traffic today at 12:20 p.m.*
> 
> Construction began on the state-of-the-art $252 million bridge in March of 2016. The new bridge is 2.8 miles long and rises 90 feet above Oregon Inlet at its highest point, with 8-foot shoulders on each side. It is the first bridge in the state built with stainless reinforcing steel, which will provide extra protection against its salt water environment. All told, the bridge is built to last 100 years.
> 
> The new bridge replaces the Herbert C. Bonner Bridge, which was built in 1963. With the new bridge open, demolition of the old bridge will begin soon, and is scheduled to be complete by the end of the year. A 1,000-foot section of the south end of the old bridge will remain in place as a pedestrian walkway.
> 
> An informal Community Day event to celebrate completion of the new bridge was held Feb. 9. A more formal dedication of the bridge is being planned for April 2.​
> Full press release: https://www.ncdot.gov/news/press-releases/Pages/2019/2019-02-25-bonner-bridge-replacement.aspx
> 
> I get the feeling they will rename the bridge on the April 2 dedication ceremony.
> 
> The old bridge was named for Herbert Covington Bonner (1891 - 1965), a member of congress between 1940 and 1965. Bonner was born in Washington, North Carolina, which is almost 100 miles from this bridge. I'm not sure of his involvement in getting this bridge built.


Seems wasteful to tear down the old bridge. If it is not structurally deficient, it could be maintained to serve as an alternative should the new span need to be closed for any reason.


----------



## [atomic]

^^ pay for 2 get 1 - not a good deal


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The reason for the Bonner Bridge replacement was that it had exceeded its projected 30 year lifespan by 25 years. The problem was mainly the erosion around its foundations.


----------



## Exethalion

mgk920 said:


> I'm not sure of its length, but significant section of I-40 through central Oklahoma City, OK was rerouted several years ago. This was a major 'win' all around, the city regained that space in its downtown area and I-40 was majorly improved as a corridor for carrying both local and cross-USA traffic.


I brought up the case in Birmingham, AL a few weeks ago. I feel they should have used Oklahoma City as an example to reroute their own urban freeway. Instead they are merely upgrading the structure on the same route, to push the problem a few decades away.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Loop 1604, Texas*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *May 24, 2019*
> 
> A 3 mile / 5.5 km section of the Loop 1604 mainlanes opened to traffic on the evening of May 24 in San Antonio, Texas. It is a new section of freeway between Potranco Road and SH 151.
> 
> The next stage between US 90 and Potranco Road will open next week.
> 
> >> https://twitter.com/TxDOTSanAntonio/status/1131982125530537985


A video by the Texas Highway Man


----------



## xzmattzx

I like the signs that Massachusetts uses to mark the borders of towns (sorry for the dark picture).










One oddity that may be seen at the state border is that Massachusetts puts up entering a town in another state. In this instance, the sign indicates entering a town in Rhode Island. The state is given at the bottom to indicate this. However, the Seal of Massachusetts is still in the middle, even as a driver enters another state.










If you look at the other side of the sign, you see the typical Massachusetts sign, but at the bottom the county and state are given, indicating entering Massachusetts.


----------



## sonysnob

Exethalion said:


> I brought up the case in Birmingham, AL a few weeks ago. I feel they should have used Oklahoma City as an example to reroute their own urban freeway. Instead they are merely upgrading the structure on the same route, to push the problem a few decades away.


Except where would Birmingham re-route their freeway? There isn't an obvious corridor. 11th Street is there to the north, but that just moves the freeway two blocks to the north, and because 11th Street is so narrow, ramming a freeway, even an elevated one, through that corridor would have been hugely disruptive as well.


----------



## xzmattzx

Construction of the Central Susquehanna Valley Throughway
Pennsylvania
June 2019

Construction will extend the PA 147 expressway south between Lewisburg and Northumberland over the Susquehanna River to an intersection with US 15. A second phase in a few years will continue this expressway down to the ghost interchange of US 15 between Selinsgrove and Shamokin Dam.


----------



## Abhishek901

I find American Southwest's landscape more intriguing than any other.


----------



## geogregor

US Hwy 40

DSC01129 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01130 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01131 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Colorado Hwy 13, southbound from Craig:

DSC01141 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01142 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01143 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01144 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01146 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01149 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## mgk920

xzmattzx said:


> Construction of the Central Susquehanna Valley Throughway
> Pennsylvania
> June 2019
> 
> Construction will extend the PA 147 expressway south between Lewisburg and Northumberland over the Susquehanna River to an intersection with US 15. A second phase in a few years will continue this expressway down to the ghost interchange of US 15 between Selinsgrove and Shamokin Dam.


Interesting. A potential southward extension of I-180?

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

:hmm:


----------



## xzmattzx

mgk920 said:


> Interesting. A potential southward extension of I-180?
> 
> Mike


That would be nice. Of course, the Interstate would just be a name, so even just keeping the state route designation is enough. The big thing is that there would be uninterrupted travel between Harrisburg and Williamsport. Right now, US 15 uses a ghost ramp to go down onto surface streets through Shamokin Dam, and traffic always bogs down. Then it slows down again through Lewisburg. Otherwise from Selinsgrove south to Harrisburg, there are no traffic lights.


----------



## mgk920

ChrisZwolle said:


> :hmm:


Likely due to mating and calving seasons for the local major fauna.

Around here (Wisconsin, et al), white tailed deer are mating (called the 'rut') in October and November and with that one thing on their minds they are especially careless and vehicle collisions with them are particularly common. That is also the time of the annual gun-deer season, an annual tradition here in Wisconsin that sees an number of licenses sold that equals about a full 10% of the state's population.

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 36 Denver - Boulder*

A section of the recently rebuilt US 36 between Denver and Boulder has collapsed.



























Photos: Dnver Post / Twitter


----------



## geogregor

^^
I was always curious about integrity of those reinforced embankments which became widespread around the world in recent years.

I'm sure here was some obvious mistake during installation but question remain about their long term integrity (especially if you compare with traditional embankments)


----------



## chilofiut

from Mexico's border to San Antonio Texas , plains highway 281 ,interestate 2 and 37 timelapse.


----------



## sonysnob

Arizona Highway 24, in Phoenix, Arizona:









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/AZ/AZ/202/AZ202_dv_36-25_east_Apr16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/AZ/AZ/202/AZ202_dv_34-5_east_Apr16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/AZ/AZ/202/AZ202_dv_34-55_east_Apr16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/AZ/AZ/202/AZ202_dv_34-4_east_Apr16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/AZ/AZ/24/AZ24_dv_0-5_west_Apr16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/AZ/AZ/24/AZ24_dv_0-25_west_Apr16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/AZ/AZ/24/AZ24_dv_0-1_west_Apr16_24x16.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Gilcrease Expressway, Tulsa, Oklahoma*

The Oklahoma Turnpike Authority has awarded a $ 261 million contract to build the 5 mile (8 km) western loop segment of the Gilcrease Expressway in Tulsa. Construction is scheduled to begin in late 2019 with completion in February 2022.

>> https://www.tulsaworld.com/news/con...cle_83e162e6-a63f-51c2-bcec-9f044964607b.html


----------



## mgk920

What is the current prognosis on connecting those two parts of the Gilcrease across the Osage reservation (that area in the northwest part of the Tulsa metro area, northwest of the I-244/US 412 interchange)?

Mike


----------



## sonysnob

Some photos of California Highway 24 near Walnut Creek in the San Francisco Bay area. I took these photos a couple of years ago back in 2016:









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/24/CA24_cl_14-5_west_c_Apr16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/24/CA24_cl_14-5_west_w_Apr16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/24/CA24_cl_14-5_west_WB_Apr16_24x16.jpg









http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/24/CA24_cl_14-5_east_Apr16_24x16.jpg


----------



## Penn's Woods

sonysnob said:


> Some photos of California Highway 24 near Walnut Creek in the San Francisco Bay area. I took these photos a couple of years ago back in 2016:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/24/CA24_cl_14-5_west_c_Apr16_24x16.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/24/CA24_cl_14-5_west_w_Apr16_24x16.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/24/CA24_cl_14-5_west_WB_Apr16_24x16.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asphaltplanet.ca/CA/CA/24/CA24_cl_14-5_east_Apr16_24x16.jpg




You’re collecting Route 24s? /jk


----------



## sonysnob

^ Lol, not intentionally


----------



## chilofiut

driving San Antonio Texas


----------



## fcfreedom

Is lane width wider by US road (motorway) construction standards than lane width in Europe?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is no single European lane width standard. It also depends if the width is including or excluding lane markings (which also vary by width). 

However, the U.S. 12 foot (3.65 m) wide lanes are on the upper end of the scale. In Europe it's not uncommon to have anywhere from 3 to 3.5 m, but narrower lanes also exist, especially in construction zones.


----------



## geogregor

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is no single European lane width standard. It also depends if the width is including or excluding lane markings (which also vary by width).
> 
> However, the U.S. 12 foot (3.65 m) wide lanes are on the upper end of the scale. In Europe it's not uncommon to have anywhere from 3 to 3.5 m, but narrower lanes also exist, especially in construction zones.


Lanes on Polish motorways (outside urban areas) can be 3.75 m wide.


----------



## mrsmartman

*1915*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Port of New York Authority
[Harlem River Speedway Course, looking south.]
DATE: November 8, 1940*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That last photo seems to be at the location of the present-day I-95 Alexander Hamilton Bridge.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 183, Austin, Texas*

A 3 mile section of new tolled US 183 opens to traffic in Austin, Texas. The new segment runs from US 290 to Techni Center Drive, and includes tolled main lanes and untolled frontage roads. 

1. Martin Luther King Jr. Boulevard interchange.









2. Loyola Lane interchange








Photos by the Central Texas Regional Mobility Authority.


----------



## chilofiut

driving i 10 from san antonio to el paso texas 540 miles


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> That last photo seems to be at the location of the present-day I-95 Alexander Hamilton Bridge.




High Bridge in the background, I think. (I didn’t know that; took a good look at Google Maps.). No idea what the tall thing is....


----------



## Jschmuck

Penn's Woods said:


> High Bridge in the background, I think. (I didn’t know that; took a good look at Google Maps.). No idea what the tall thing is....


Highbridge Water Tower


----------



## Moth27

ChrisZwolle said:


> That last photo seems to be at the location of the present-day I-95 Alexander Hamilton Bridge.


That's correct. The ramp on the right going uphill is towards Amsterdam Avenue. (It is now only used by traffic going towards the street, instead of bi-directional.) The other ramps at the right of the image are going towards/coming from the 178-179th street tunnels under Washington Heights, connecting to the George Washington Bridge.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Moth27 said:


> That's correct. The ramp on the right going uphill is towards Amsterdam Avenue. (It is now only used by traffic going towards the street, instead of bi-directional.) The other ramps at the right of the image are going towards/coming from the 178-179th street tunnels under Washington Heights, connecting to the George Washington Bridge.




The 178th and 179th Street tunnels are now part of I-95? Have they been there as long as the Bridge has?


----------



## Ginkgo

*Alaskan Way Viaduct, Washington Route 99*

The central part of the viaduct is removed, except for the part on top of the Marion Street overpass to the ferry dock. That will be removed when the temporary overpass is complete and in operation.




Work continues at the northern and southern ends.

At Pike Place Market.






At the BNSF Railway North Portal entrance.




At Yesler Way.












These machines have their own built in dust tamping water sprayers.








Foot of Yesler Way.


South of Yesler where some buildings are inches from the viaduct.


South Washington Street.


----------



## chilofiut

driving El Paso to Las cruces interestate 10


----------



## Penn's Woods

Went on a road trip over the weekend...across Pennsylvania and into northern Ohio, as far west as Sandusky. At some point I found myself on a local road (I’d gotten off the highway for food) a bit south of Youngstown called “Western Reserve Road.” I strongly suspect - I can’t pin it down for sure - it was the southern boundary of this:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connecticut_Western_Reserve


----------



## mrsmartman

*Riverside Drive and Express Highway New York City ca.1940*












Courtesy of Postcards from old New York.

*Riverside Drive New York City ca.1915*










Courtesy of Postcards from old New York.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## Penn's Woods

mrsmartman said:


> *Riverside Drive and Express Highway New York City ca.1940*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Postcards from old New York.
> 
> *Riverside Drive New York City ca.1915*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Postcards from old New York.
> 
> *Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*




The “express highway” would be the Henry Hudson Parkway. Although it was, I think, called the West Side Express Highway farther south...below 72d Street.


----------



## xzmattzx

Central Susquehanna Valley Throughway construction
South of Lewisburg, PA
July 31


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*North South Corridor, Arizona*

A Draft Environmental Impact Statement (D-EIS) has been published for the 'North South Corridor' near Phoenix, Arizona. It would run south from US 60 to I-10 southeast of Phoenix. This is the 'action alternative'.










>> https://azdot.gov/planning/transpor...study-proposed-new-transportation-route-pinal


----------



## xzmattzx

Central Susquehanna Valley Throughway construction
South of Lewisburg, PA
August 29

As mentioned on the previous page, this construction will extend the PA 147 expressway south from its terminus near Lewisburg to an intersection with US 15 between Lewisburg and Northumberland, at the county line. This section should open up at the end of 2020, I believe. A second phase in a few years will continue this expressway down to the ghost interchange of US 15 between Selinsgrove and Shamokin Dam. That project should be completed by 2024.


----------



## Penn's Woods

xzmattzx said:


> Central Susquehanna Valley Throughway construction
> 
> South of Lewisburg, PA
> 
> August 29
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned on the previous page, this construction will extend the PA 147 expressway south from its terminus near Lewisburg to an intersection with US 15 between Lewisburg and Northumberland, at the county line. This section should open up at the end of 2020, I believe. A second phase in a few years will continue this expressway down to the ghost interchange of US 15 between Selinsgrove and Shamokin Dam. That project should be completed by 2024.




Lewisburg is in such a pretty area; attended professional-education courses (basically full time for three days) on the Bucknell campus one summer about 25 years ago. Drove over to State College one of the evenings. Always meant to get back for a weekend.


----------



## chilofiut




----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kickapoo Turnpike*

The under construction 'Eastern Oklahoma County Turnpike' has been renamed to the Kickapoo Turnpike. The new toll road east of Oklahoma City will be completed in late 2020. It connects I-40 to I-44. It is 21 miles long.

>> https://ktul.com/news/local/name-announcement-kickapoo-turnpike-to-connect-i-40-i-44


----------



## chilofiut

Driving from Phoenix Arizona to Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Stuu

ChrisZwolle said:


> The under construction 'Eastern Oklahoma County Turnpike' has been renamed to the Kickapoo Turnpike. The new toll road east of Oklahoma City will be completed in late 2020. It connects I-40 to I-44. It is 21 miles long.


Naming competition gone wrong?


----------



## keokiracer

Stuu said:


> Naming competition gone wrong?


Native-American tribe.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kickapoo_Tribe_of_Oklahoma


----------



## Stuu

keokiracer said:


> Native-American tribe.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kickapoo_Tribe_of_Oklahoma


Oh.. Feel kind of bad for making a childish joke now. I'm not a fascist, honestly


----------



## Penn's Woods

Stuu said:


> Oh.. Feel kind of bad for making a childish joke now. I'm not a fascist, honestly




I assumed you were mocking “Eastern Oklahoma County Turnpike.” Which is long and boring.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Loop 375 Border West Expressway, El Paso, Texas*










The 'Border West Expressway' (Loop 375) in El Paso, Texas opens to traffic tomorrow.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179414235069190145


----------



## ttownfeen

I read it as "Border Wall Expressway" at first glance! lol


----------



## mgk920

ttownfeen said:


> I read it as "Border Wall Expressway" at first glance! lol


There already is a freeway that literally runs along the border fence in El Paso - The TX/Loop 375 freeway running eastward (downstream along the Rio Grande) from the downtown/border crossing area is called the 'César Chávez Border Highway'.

Mike


----------



## chilofiut

Las Vegas Nevada highway driving


----------



## Ginkgo

The Alaskan Way viaduct (Washington State route 99) through Seattle's central waterfront is almost history. See posts from April of deconstruction pictures I took. Here is a good video from WSDOT.


----------



## chilofiut

Grand Canyon interestate 40


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ I drove exactly the same route a month ago. It's quite impressive how does the landscape and nature change within those 400 km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*California State Route 237*

* State Route 237 Express Lanes Set to Open November 15 *

After 20 months of construction, commuters on the SR 237 corridor will have access to 7 more miles of express lanes that offer a more reliable commute in one of the most congested corridors in Silicon Valley.

The Phase 2 opening will extend express lanes west to Mathilda Avenue in Sunnyvale. Phase 1, which starts near Dixon Landing Road in Milpitas and includes the I-880/SR 237 connector, began its operation in March 2012. Since then, commuters have experienced anywhere between 7 and 20 minutes in time-savings using the express lane.

*New Lanes. New Rules.*
With the opening of the extension come new rule changes for the entire SR 237 Express Lanes corridor. Staring November 15, extended hours on SR 237 Express Lanes will begin at 5:00 am and continue through 8:00 pm, which is consistent with all other Bay Area Express Lane facilities. Outside of that time, the lane will be available to regular traffic.

The most important rule change is that every driver using the express lanes will now be required to have a FasTrak transponder. This includes carpoolers, drivers of clean air vehicles, and motorcyclists. While the need for a transponder is new to SR 237, this has already been the practice for Express Lanes on I-580 and on I-680 in Contra Costa County.

Carpoolers and motorcyclists can continue to use the lane for free, but only with the adjustable FasTrak Flex toll tag. Motorcyclists should move the switch to the 3+ position before beginning their trip.

*CAVs Need Tags Too*
Drivers of eligible clean-air vehicles (CAVs) will be required to pay to use the Express Lane, receiving a 50% discount on the posted toll. To receive this discount, drivers must register their eligible vehicle on the Fastrak website and upload their CAV certificate. CAV owners will receive a special transponder and have tolls deducted at the reduced price.

Drivers who enter the Express Lanes without a valid FasTrak account will receive a violation notice in the mail, requiring drivers to pay the initial toll amount and a penalty.​
Press release: https://www.vta.org/blog/state-route-237-express-lanes-set-open-november-15

So in short;

* extension of the express lanes westward to Mathilda Avenue
* extended hours of HOT operations (5 a.m. - 8 p.m.)
* FasTrak required for all users, even for carpoolers who drive for free
* tolls are also imposed on clean-air-vehicles (with 50% discount)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*South Carolina*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *November 7, 2019*
> 
> The final extension of the Carolina Bays Parkway, also known as South Carolina State Route 31 has opened to traffic in the Myrtle Beach area. It is a 3.5 mile (6 km) extension between SC 707 and SC 544. This more or less completes the 30 mile bypass of the Myrtle Beach area.
> 
> The new freeway is six lanes wide. Construction has lasted 6 years almost to the day, it started on November 6, 2013. The opening of SC 31 was significantly behind schedule.
> 
> Article: https://www.wmbfnews.com/2019/11/07/scdot-announces-highway-extension-is-finally-open-drivers/
> 
> Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=33.6802&mlon=-79.0288#map=12/33.6802/-79.0288


----------



## xzmattzx

Central Susquehanna Valley Throughway

South of Lewisburg, PA

October 25

Taken from Shikillemy State Park, you can see the bridge over the Susquehanna River, and the road cuts on the east side of the river. This section will link up with the expressway portion of PA 147.


----------



## xzmattzx

One more of the Central Susquehanna Throughway from October 25. This is US 15 passing under what will be the southern terminus, when Phase 1 is completed. This overpass will also be the northern beginning of Phase 2, which will go south and connect with the US 15 ghost interchange near Selinsgrove.


----------



## Penn's Woods

xzmattzx said:


> One more of the Central Susquehanna Throughway from October 25. This is US 15 passing under what will be the southern terminus, when Phase 1 is completed. This overpass will also be the northern beginning of Phase 2, which will go south and connect with the US 15 ghost interchange near Selinsgrove.




I’m not clear exactly where this is.


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> I’m not clear exactly where this is.


I would think that it is pretty much dead center in the image:

https://goo.gl/maps/9KxzY5Mm75fLNA4R7

Note the ROW clearing that runs northward from existing US 15 towards the River, then continuing on the other side of the River to the completed section of this freeway.

Mike


----------



## xzmattzx

mgk920 said:


> I would think that it is pretty much dead center in the image:
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/9KxzY5Mm75fLNA4R7
> 
> Note the ROW clearing that runs northward from existing US 15 towards the River, then continuing on the other side of the River to the completed section of this freeway.
> 
> Mike


Yes, it's where US 15 northbound is crossed by County Line Road.

https://www.google.com/maps/@40.8880377,-76.8418119,688m/data=!3m1!1e3
https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/40.8897/-76.8424


----------



## Penn's Woods

xzmattzx said:


> Yes, it's where US 15 northbound is crossed by County Line Road.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@40.8880377,-76.8418119,688m/data=!3m1!1e3
> https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/40.8897/-76.8424




Got it now. It’ll be numbered as part of 147 once it leaves 15?

Pretty country, by the way. Spent a few days one summer at Bucknell for courses. Drove over to State College one of the evenings, just for the drive.


----------



## xzmattzx

Penn's Woods said:


> Got it now. It’ll be numbered as part of 147 once it leaves 15?
> 
> Pretty country, by the way. Spent a few days one summer at Bucknell for courses. Drove over to State College one of the evenings, just for the drive.


Yes and no. The northern section, being built now, will be PA 147. The southern section, heading south from the overpass above, will be US 15. PA 147 will go from the US 15/PA 61 intersection, where the bridge crosses the river, on a spur route to Section 2. The current US 15 will exit at the overpass above, and PA 147 will continue across the river on the bridge being built in the group of pictures.

US 11 will continue on its current route: the surface road through Shamokin Dam and into Northumberland. This will also be Business US 15, until it reaches US 15 where it exits the expressway.

http://www.csvt.com/maps/pdfs/project-overview.pdf


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Woonsocket54 said:


> I don't know how one can compare building a tunnel through a very densely populated northeast downtown to constructing a parkway on an existing right-of-way through a low-density southeast CBD.


I'm not saying they're directly comparable, but after Boston's Big Dig you often read about how urban projects always end up over time and over budget, but that's just not always the case. The media (and most people in general) tend to focus on the worst executed projects and quickly forget the ones that are on time and on budget.


----------



## Kanadzie

Indeed, complexity shouldn't directly necessitate incompetent management.


----------



## sirfreelancealot

ChrisZwolle said:


> *Southwest Bypass Opens to Traffic Ahead of Schedule *
> 
> A new Pitt County freeway that opened to traffic seven months ahead of schedule will relieve congestion and improve safety for travelers in the Greenville area.
> 
> The Southwest Bypass opened Thursday after a ribbon cutting event hosted by the N.C. Department of Transportation. The bypass will do more than make travel easier and safer in Greenville, said Ronnie Keeter, NCDOT’s eastern chief deputy engineer.
> 
> The Southwest Bypass is a four lane, 12.6-mile freeway that begins about 2 miles south of Ayden on N.C. 11, wraps around the west side of Ayden and Winterville and ends at the U.S. 264 Bypass west of Greenville. It includes five interchanges and 22 bridges. The speed limit on the road is 70 mph.
> 
> Construction on the Southwest Bypass began in late August 2016. The completion date was scheduled for June of 2020, but NCDOT and the contractor were able to complete it more than seven months in advance.​
> Full press release: https://www.ncdot.gov/news/press-re...11-21-pitt-county-southwest-bypass-opens.aspx



Nice use of Transport font on this diagram that you normally used on highway signs in the UK. Looks like the font is widely used on the nc.gov website. Gov.uk also uses the same font.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 421, Salem Parkway, North Carolina*

A picture I found on Twitter showing the reopened Salem Parkway (US 421, formerly I-40 Business) in Winston-Salem, North Carolina.


----------



## geogregor

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm not saying they're directly comparable, but after Boston's Big Dig you often read about how *urban projects* always end up over time and over budget,


Come on, there is urban and there is "urban". Big dig was hiding complex urban freeways in densely built up area underground.

Here it was relatively simple construction in much less dense environment, without serious tunnelling etc.

Sure the Big Dig had its problems and was mismanaged but those projects are completely different.



> but that's just not always the case. The media (and most people in general) tend to focus on the worst executed projects and quickly forget the ones that are on time and on budget.


Here I agree. But I would be careful with bringing Big Dig every time as some sort of "awful project" As we know it had its challenges but it really did good job at the end. By repeating how bad it was you just invite people to focus on the problems. In fact some people might think that you seem to be making the same argument like the media


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 98 Pensacola Bay Bridge*

The Pensacola Bay Bridge in Florida. I'm not sure how recent these photos are, as the first span was reported to be open in September 2019.


















Photos: Florida Department of Transportation


----------



## wgerman

Traffic patterns has been shifted to the new section of the bridge and most of the old bridge is gone and being recycled. The new span should be starting soon.










http://www.pensacolabaybridge.com/multimedia/photo-gallery#


----------



## zaphod

I remember riding over that bridge as a kid and noticing the old span being used as a fishing pier. It's fascinating how now the 'new' span is being torn down for the new-new span...


----------



## Jschmuck

Newer Google Maps imagery of the Pittsburgh, PA area shows the second leg of PA-576 (Future I-576) construction is proceeding swiftly (from US-22 to I-79). I would post an image but I either may not or don't know how.


----------



## [atomic]

^^ location
for images you have to use an external hoster.


----------



## Penn's Woods

[atomic] said:


> ^^ location
> for images you have to use an external hoster.




All I’m seeing is the base map.


----------



## Penn's Woods

*[USA] United States | US Highways &amp; State Highways*



[atomic] said:


> ^^ location
> for images you have to use an external hoster.




Actually, I upload pictures to SSC (in the app) directly from my iPhone’s photos.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The old school computer allows for quick screendumps 

The satellite image dates to September 18, 2019.

Most of the project appears pretty advanced with most bridges and roadways in place, but the I-79 interchange is considerably less advanced in the image. And in the middle there is a section where they haven't started yet, there appears to be a natural gas plant or distribution station or something.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> The old school computer allows for quick screendumps
> 
> The satellite image dates to September 18, 2019.
> 
> Most of the project appears pretty advanced with most bridges and roadways in place, but the I-79 interchange is considerably less advanced in the image. And in the middle there is a section where they haven't started yet, there appears to be a natural gas plant or distribution station or something.




I see it now. I didn’t know where this was.


----------



## xzmattzx

ChrisZwolle said:


> The old school computer allows for quick screendumps
> 
> The satellite image dates to September 18, 2019.
> 
> Most of the project appears pretty advanced with most bridges and roadways in place, but the I-79 interchange is considerably less advanced in the image. And in the middle there is a section where they haven't started yet, there appears to be a natural gas plant or distribution station or something.


According to OpenStreetMaps, the interchange with I-79 is barely cut out of the picture. The interchange will be a little farther south and will also connect with Morganza Road. The Interstate will apparently continue farther south then.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 175, Dallas, Texas*

US 175 traffic in Dallas has been rerouted onto the new route on February 21. 

They have extended the C.F. Hawn Freeway to I-45, this way the 'dead man's curve' can be eliminated and the S.M. Wright Freeway section of US 175 can be demolished since it wouldn't carry much traffic anymore.

The old US 175 / S.M. Wright Freeway is older than I-45 at this point. It was the main route from Houston (then US 75) before I-45 was built.


----------



## VoltAmps

The old Pensacola Bay Bridge has a center divider while the new one doesn’t. How is that an upgrade?


----------



## [atomic]

^^ there are going to be 2 parallel bridges, the second one will be build where the old one is right now afaik.
http://www.pensacolabaybridge.com/overview


----------



## Jschmuck

Years ago when SR-29 was expanded and rerouted near Eau Claire, WI, the DOT decided to create this bizarre road-routing circled in yellow:










Anyone have an idea what the thinking was?


----------



## Haljackey

^^

For people too afraid to drive on the roundabout? :lol:


----------



## Jschmuck

Haljackey said:


> ^^
> 
> For people too afraid to drive on the roundabout? :lol:


Lol right? But to be technical, that Chippewa Crossing Boulevard was added after Seymour Cray Sr Boulevard routing.

BTW I too am a big SimCity fan, was a member of Simtropolis.com for awhile...


----------



## mgk920

Jschmuck said:


> Years ago when SR-29 was expanded and rerouted near Eau Claire, WI, the DOT decided to create this bizarre road-routing circled in yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have an idea what the thinking was?


Before the WI 29 Chippewa Falls, WI bypass freeway was built in the early 00s, WI 29 went east-west through that entire image, with the WI 29 freeway ending at a truly *NASTY* trumpet interchange at WI 124 (former US 53) just off the image to the left. WI 29 then continued northwestward through Chippewa Falls via a city street routing.

When the WI 29 bypass freeway was built to the west, the trumpet interchange was replaced with that roundabout and the rest of the freeway west of where the new bypass diverged from it downgraded to the current suburban surface arterial. The connection between it and the new bypass freeway was the most effective design that WisDOT was able to come up with.

Mike


----------



## Exethalion

It probably provided minimal disruption to privately owned land and preserved the existing roads.

Also the city boundary runs east-west right along the north edge of the original path of WI 29, the turns north following that tree line to the east of Seymour Cray Sr boulevard. This probably presented some bureaucratic problem in fitting a interchange in that straddles across city, county and privately owned land. In contrast the area where the interchange was built in the end is completely outside of the city limits.


----------



## xzmattzx

Intersection of Miami Avenue & Flagler Avenue in Miami, where the street grid spreads out from. All streets are labelled NE, SE, NW, or SW, depending on where they are in relation to this intersection.


----------



## xzmattzx

Florida Route 970, connecting Downtown Miami with I-95. The expressway is unsigned from I-95, and is sometimes mentioned as unsigned, but is signed at it's at-grade terminus on the eastern end.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The cheapest version of a cloverleaf. In Toms River, New Jersey.


----------



## 4d4m5k1

^^^^
What a strange intersection. And those pedestrian crossings not connected to any sidewalks.Why?


----------



## belerophon

land of the limited impossibilities


----------



## Penn's Woods

4d4m5k1 said:


> ^^^^
> What a strange intersection. And those pedestrian crossings not connected to any sidewalks.Why?


Welcome to suburbia. I suppose the few (I’m guessing) pedestrians in the area walk along the shoulder, or just off the pavement, but they’d need places to cross.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> The cheapest version of a cloverleaf. In Toms River, New Jersey.


Which roads are these?


----------



## mgk920

4d4m5k1 said:


> ^^^^
> What a strange intersection. And those pedestrian crossings not connected to any sidewalks.Why?





4d4m5k1 said:


> ^^^^
> What a strange intersection. And those pedestrian crossings not connected to any sidewalks.Why?


It is suburbia. Many suburban munis in the USA are notoriously cheap when it comes to building and maintaining public infrastructure. New Jersey is no exception.

Also, it is a cliché in in New Jersey - the signs that say 'New Jersey - All turns from right lane'.

Mike


----------



## Penn's Woods

mgk920 said:


> It is suburbia. Many suburban munis in the USA are notoriously cheap when it comes to building and maintaining public infrastructure. New Jersey is no exception.
> 
> Also, it is a cliché in in New Jersey - the signs that say 'New Jersey - All turns from right lane'.
> 
> Mike


I had a colleague who grew up in Lancaster County, Pa., who once said "I hate New Jersey: You're always going right to turn left." It's the jughandles. I think we (I'm playing the native card here, since I grew up here and am at the moment in my childhood house) invented the jughandle. And the cloverleaf.


----------



## sponge_bob

Penn's Woods said:


> I had a colleague who grew up in Lancaster County, Pa., who once said "I hate New Jersey: You're always going right to turn left." It's the jughandles. I think we iinvented the jughandle. And the cloverleaf.


I simply had to google that and that there jughandle is also known as a "Jersey Left".  

There was me thinking you guys only ever invented the Jersey Barrier....which has gone proper global in fairness. 


















Jughandle - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The jughandle type B (right turn to go left) is somewhat common in Europe, usage varies by country but they are fairly common in parts of Sweden and very common throughout Spain.

The jughandle type C (270 degree loop) is a design I don't think has seen widespread adoption outside of New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx

Those crosswalks were probably installed for ADA compliance. The roads seem like busy highways, and I don't think sidewalks are mandatory. But crosswalks can be mandatory, even if sidewalks are not. I think.


----------



## Abhishek901

ChrisZwolle said:


> The cheapest version of a cloverleaf. In Toms River, New Jersey.


Vehicles turning left will have to stop at the same intersection twice!


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> The jughandle type B (right turn to go left) is somewhat common in Europe


Never seen one in Italy though. Or in France. Or in Germany.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They do occur sporadically in France and are quite common in Sweden and all over Spain. The Netherlands also has a few.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The West Seattle Bridge has been closed since March 23 due to cracks, which may have originated from the 2001 Nisqually Earthquake, but were found to have become large enough to be a concern during the last inspection. They say the bridge may be closed until late 2021 or even beyond.


----------



## xzmattzx

Good timing on that bridge having to close.

On that note, I fully agree with this meme:


----------



## zaphod

The Aggie Expressway looks so nice as its brand new and there's no crappy development along it. 20 years from now, blah, its going to endless sprawl.

It will definitely shorten the trip to College Station, though not by much depending on what part of town you are starting your trip in. I think the real advantage would be in trips from College Station towards the The Woodlands.


----------



## CNGL

The holy grail of the roads has been found: A road going North, South, East and West at the same time, even though one of the directions is not signed. It is located near Knoxville, Tennessee. Starting from I-40 exit 394 and going physical East-Northeast, one is on US 11E North/US 25W South/unsigned TN 9 South/US 70 East/unsigned TN 168 West. This lasts for almost a mile (1.5 km), until TN 168 breaks off and becomes signed. This was posted to AARoads a few days ago. Now, if only they signed TN 168 to I-40 (since there is no direct interchange between the Interstate and the signed portion of the state route)...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A bridge collapsed in Missouri after a truck crossed it.

The bridge had a weight limit of 5 tons. The truck was loaded with 40,000 lbs, which means the gross weight would've been pretty much maxed out at 80,000 lbs or around 40 tons.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295439270598062080
From what I've seen in vlogs, the unit 'ton' isn't used regularly in the United States. Everything is expressed in pounds, such as the load weight, total gross weight and axle load. Apparently there are truck drivers that don't know how much a 5 ton weight limit is in relation to their truck. Practically any commercial truck would be overweight for such a bridge, except perhaps an empty U Haul.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> A bridge collapsed in Missouri after a truck crossed it.
> 
> The bridge had a weight limit of 5 tons. The truck was loaded with 40,000 lbs, which means the gross weight would've been pretty much maxed out at 80,000 lbs or around 40 tons.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295439270598062080
> From what I've seen in vlogs, the unit 'ton' isn't used regularly in the United States. Everything is expressed in pounds, such as the load weight, total gross weight and axle load. Apparently there are truck drivers that don't know how much a 5 ton weight limit is in relation to their truck. Practically any commercial truck would be overweight for such a bridge, except perhaps an empty U Haul.


“Ton” is used plenty. I know nothing about the trucking business; if it’s standard for whatever reason (precision?) to express everything in pounds, maybe there are drivers who don’t know the conversion. But frankly, I’d consider that ignorance.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here's an example from a weigh station / DOT scale. It shows the axle load and gross weight in lbs, not tons.


----------



## keber

Weigh stations elsewhere in the world (outside Europe) show kilograms (as I saw), not tons.


----------



## mgk920

"But my GPS thing said...."



Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

keber said:


> Weigh stations elsewhere in the world (outside Europe) show kilograms (as I saw), not tons.


KGs are easy to convert to tons. LBS not as much, in particular if this unit isn't used as much in trucking / daily life. I wonder how many truckers can say within 2 seconds how many tons 17,500 lbs is. 


MO77 South - Truck Weight Speed Limits Sign by formulanone, on Flickr


----------



## Penn's Woods

The use of tons isn’t as rare here as you seem to think. Although you need to get something large, or heavy, for it to come up.

And for those who don’t know, a non-metric ton is 2,000 pounds.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

There are three different tons - metric, long (imperial), and short (North American). Not to start another endless unit debate, but do you know, without looking up or doing the math, how many ounces there are in (either) ton. How many stones? (OK, I am being a bit mean, I do not think stones (as a weight unit, that is) are used in the US).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Penn's Woods said:


> The use of tons isn’t as rare here as you seem to think. Although you need to get something large, or heavy, for it to come up.


What kind of situation uses tons in daily life? The weight of cars or pickup trucks? The weight of something large? 

The ton seems to be commonly used for towing capacity.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

Ton is frequently used in Norway among all people, in international trade, statistics, eg Mt/a, and technical specifications, e. g.
tonnage of ships, weight of vehicles, etc. In shipping, long tons used to be the standard, but now it is the metric tons, sometimes spelled tonnes, which is very close to long tons. The frequent use of tons in Norway may be due to our shipping traditions. Most people are only aware of the metric ton, however.


----------



## Penn's Woods

54°26′S 3°24′E said:


> There are three different tons - metric, long (imperial), and short (North American). Not to start another endless unit debate, but do you know, without looking up or doing the math, how many ounces there are in (either) ton. How many stones? (OK, I am being a bit mean, I do not think stones (as a weight unit, that is) are used in the US).


We do not, indeed, use stones. And I don't think I've ever needed to convert ounces to tons.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> What kind of situation uses tons in daily life? The weight of cars or pickup trucks? The weight of something large?
> 
> The ton seems to be commonly used for towing capacity.


Yes, the weight of anything large. I think I have heard it used with pickups, in fact. One thing I'm not sure is done much is to use tons and pounds together, such as "5 tons, 750 pounds." I think "10,750 pounds" is more likely there. (It also takes up less space, which may explain your weigh-station sign.)

Also expressions like "So-and-so has tons of experience."


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I read on Wikipedia:

_When light-duty trucks were first produced in the United States, they were rated by their payload capacity in tons (e.g., 1⁄2-, 3⁄4- and 1-ton). Over time, payload capacities for most domestic pickup trucks have increased while the ton titles have stayed the same. The now-imprecise ton rating is presently used to compare standard sizes, rather than actual capacities _






Truck classification - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> I read on Wikipedia:
> 
> _When light-duty trucks were first produced in the United States, they were rated by their payload capacity in tons (e.g., 1⁄2-, 3⁄4- and 1-ton). Over time, payload capacities for most domestic pickup trucks have increased while the ton titles have stayed the same. The now-imprecise ton rating is presently used to compare standard sizes, rather than actual capacities _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truck classification - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Never knew that. But I've never been in the market for a pickup.


----------



## JMS9

mgk920 said:


> "But my GPS thing said...."
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Michael Scott drives into a pond


----------



## VITORIA MAN

ChrisZwolle said:


> KGs are easy to convert to tons. LBS not as much, in particular if this unit isn't used as much in trucking / daily life. I wonder how many truckers can say within 2 seconds how many tons 17,500 lbs is.
> 
> 
> MO77 South - Truck Weight Speed Limits Sign by formulanone, on Flickr


i wonder too


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Dalton Highway, Alaska*

Pretty interesting, they are paving the northernmost 52 miles of the Dalton Highway in Alaska in 2020 and 2021.

_This is the largest, farthest north highway paving job our department and the State of Alaska have ever undertaken._ 

_Despite all the efforts to upgrade this section of highway, its gravel surface is still plagued with potholes, ruts, and a rough surface. Maintenance crews stretched thin by years of budget cuts are facing a wetter, warmer climate that is making it increasingly difficult to keep the road in decent shape. Adding to that, the Dalton’s remote location and limited local material sources make it difficult to keep the road in better shape. Fine materials are hard to come by in the gravel that is extracted from the raging Sag River, but they are an essential component of making roads that are well-compacted and strong. The chunky gravel on the Dalton’s surface is quick to break apart into potholes and ruts with few finer materials to bind it together. 

Contractor QAP transported its asphalt hot plant 850 miles from Anchorage to the northern edge of the project at the beginning of the 2020 season. 

In the 2021 construction season, they may move the plant to the southern end of the project. After the project is constructed, the asphalt plant will be demobilized from the Dalton Highway and head back south. 

The truth is that we’re not entirely sure what’s going to happen to this pavement after construction is complete. Will we see a lot of ground-shifting and settling that will cause will dips, cracks, and jacking? Will we see potholes develop at a high rate? Will the materials under the road hold up and make for relatively smooth pavement over time? We don’t know for sure because we’ve never paved a highway this far north. 

Based on modeling done by our materials lab, we expect that the ground beneath the road will remain cold, even with the new black pavement that will absorb more heat than the gravel. Keeping the permafrost frozen is a big part of ensuring the ground is stable and the pavement holds up. Our team isn’t just modeling based on current climate, they are also taking into consideration climate change projections. _

Further reading:



http://dot.alaska.gov/nreg/dalton362-414/


----------



## geogregor

But how long will tarmac last in good shape in such location? With permafrost melting due to warming climate it might be damaged in a few seasons.


----------



## g.spinoza

This television crew narrowly escapes the collapse in this bridge in North Carolina, live on TV:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 460 Connector, Virginia*

*Route 460 Connector Phase I opens in Buchanan County
Project includes tallest bridge in Virginia*​
BRISTOL, Va. – The tallest bridges in Virginia opened to traffic today (November 16), marking a major milestone in the effort to build a new transportation corridor in the Appalachian region.

The Virginia Department of Transportation’s (VDOT) Route 460 Connector Phase I project, located near Breaks Interstate Park, is the first portion of federally-designated Corridor Q in Virginia between Grundy, Va., and Kentucky to open to traffic. At 265-feet high and 1,733-feet long, the twin bridges over Grassy Creek are the tallest in the Commonwealth.

Route 460 Phase 1 is approximately 1-mile in length. In addition to the bridges over Grassy Creek, the project includes an access ramp and bridge over Hunts Creek and Route 768 to access Route 80 and nearby Breaks Interstate Park.

The project began as a design-build project in 2009, awarded to Bizzack Construction, LLC, Lexington, Ky. Construction concluded in 2015. 

VDOT and the Kentucky Transportation Cabinet coordinated the opening of the Route 460 Connector with the opening of a portion of Kentucky’s Route 460 work.

“Kentucky’s milestone of completing a portion of new Route 460 from the state line to near Elkhorn City meant VDOT would be able to open Phase I, greatly improving access for local motorists,” Acting Major Projects Program Manager Marty Halloway, P.E. said.

Including Phase I, just under 10 miles of Corridor Q in Virginia has been constructed to rough grade, with three additional miles of construction underway on the Route 460/121 Poplar Creek Phase A project in Buchanan County.

In 2023, all the projects currently completed to rough grade will be paved and open to traffic from the state line to Route 744 at Southern Gap.






Route 460 Connector Phase I opens in Buchanan County - Newsroom | Virginia Department of Transportation


Official website of the Virginia Department of Transportation



www.virginiadot.org





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Barciur

Sounds like we're about to get a lot more tolls in Pennsylvania than just the Turnpike...









PennDOT to consider tolling major bridges to fund repairs, other roadwork


The state Public Private Transportation Partnership board Thursday allowed tolling and turning maintenance over to private firms.




www.post-gazette.com





Will be interesting to see which bridges they pick. Any ideas from our locals here? I have a hard time picking bridges, none are listed very clearly. They just say:



> The program will work like this: PennDOT will seek proposals from private companies to design, upgrade and maintain major bridges across the state that need to be rehabilitated or replaced. Contractors could submit a proposal for an individual bridge or several bridges that they would agree to maintain for 20 to 30 years.
> 
> 
> Once the work begins or when the project is finished — contracts could go either way depending on the project — gantries will be installed at the bridges to read E-ZPass transponders or license plates to collect fees. The fees initially would be used to reimburse PennDOT for the bridge improvements, but once that is paid off the agency could use the money for any other transportation projects.


So it almost sounds like they might not even really know just yet what exactly they want to toll.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Barciur said:


> Sounds like we're about to get a lot more tolls in Pennsylvania than just the Turnpike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PennDOT to consider tolling major bridges to fund repairs, other roadwork
> 
> 
> The state Public Private Transportation Partnership board Thursday allowed tolling and turning maintenance over to private firms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.post-gazette.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be interesting to see which bridges they pick. Any ideas from our locals here? I have a hard time picking bridges, none are listed very clearly. They just say:
> 
> 
> So it almost sounds like they might not even really know just yet what exactly they want to toll.


Scratch that “almost” from your last paragraph. They absolutely don’t know.

But this all seems rather vague, and certainly nothing’s going to change tomorrow, or next month, or next year. Lots of hoops to jump through for any given project, including public comment.


----------



## browntown

Just raise the gas tax. It's so much simpler than tolls.


----------



## Barciur

But our gas tax is already the second-highest in the country and their whole idea is that gas has not been covering it, with more fuel efficient vehicles and more electric vehicles on the roads etc. So I think that's the idea of tolling. I don't think politically they could get away with raising the gas tax again, having done it in the last few years to the highest in the area.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The state legislature has diverted hundreds of millions of dollars in toll revenue from the Pennsylvania Turnpike annually to transit in Philadelphia and other cities. Maybe they should've diverted those tolls to PennDOT for roads and raise the county sales tax to fund transit needs...


----------



## Penn's Woods

Barciur said:


> But our gas tax is already the second-highest in the country and their whole idea is that gas has not been covering it, with more fuel efficient vehicles and more electric vehicles on the roads etc. So I think that's the idea of tolling. I don't think politically they could get away with raising the gas tax again, having done it in the last few years to the highest in the area.


At this point, when I’m on a Pennsylvania/New Jersey trip (as I am regularly...next time in a couple of hours), I buy gas in New Jersey. I’m not above saving 30 cents a gallon.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> The state legislature has diverted hundreds of millions of dollars in toll revenue from the Pennsylvania Turnpike annually to transit in Philadelphia and other cities. Maybe they should've diverted those tolls to PennDOT for roads and raise the county sales tax to fund transit needs...


The counter-argument would be that Philadelphians who don’t use roads upstate are paying for them. If every jurisdiction had to fund all its transportation needs - no distinction between roads and transit - I don’t think you’d find the rest of the state is subsidizing us. Au contraire. And we pay transit fares anyway.


----------



## browntown

In general both roads and transit are subsidized. The cost of both should be increased to allow the market to work more efficiently. Subsidies always reduce market efficiency. In the case of transportation subsidies that means increased sprawl because long distance commuters are not paying their fare share.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Pennsylvania Turnpike toll revenue diversion is basically a huge money grab, the idea of something like that repeating with new tolls won't be popular....

The Pennsylvania Turnpike toll diversion is so great that it has made funding their own system problematic despite significant toll increases. It's not financially sustainable.


----------



## xzmattzx

ChrisZwolle said:


> The state legislature has diverted hundreds of millions of dollars in toll revenue from the Pennsylvania Turnpike annually to transit in Philadelphia and other cities. Maybe they should've diverted those tolls to PennDOT for roads and raise the county sales tax to fund transit needs...


At risk of going off on a tangent, Philadelphia has that controversial soda tax. It was supposed to fund schools, but it was found that the money was going into a general fund. So while your idea makes sense, don't expect politicians to use common sense.


----------



## mgk920

Barciur said:


> Sounds like we're about to get a lot more tolls in Pennsylvania than just the Turnpike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PennDOT to consider tolling major bridges to fund repairs, other roadwork
> 
> 
> The state Public Private Transportation Partnership board Thursday allowed tolling and turning maintenance over to private firms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.post-gazette.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be interesting to see which bridges they pick. Any ideas from our locals here? I have a hard time picking bridges, none are listed very clearly. They just say:
> 
> 
> So it almost sounds like they might not even really know just yet what exactly they want to toll.


I-90 over minor cross roads between Erie and both I-86 and the Ohio state line?

Mike


----------



## Penn's Woods

mgk920 said:


> I-90 over minor cross roads between Erie and both I-86 and the Ohio state line?
> 
> Mike


Pennsylvania tried to slap tolls on I-80 some years ago but it was shot down. Interstates may be off-limits for this.


----------



## browntown

Penn's Woods said:


> Pennsylvania tried to slap tolls on I-80 some years ago but it was shot down. Interstates may be off-limits for this.


It's illegal to toll existing interstates. But new ones can be tolled (including expansions if existing interstates).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

More info about Act 44 which causes the Pennsylvania Turnpike toll revenue diversion: Act 44

_A key part of Act 44 was the application to the Federal Highway Administration for permission to place tolls on Interstate 80 (I-80). The tolls would have funded I-80’s reconstruction and payments to PennDOT. After three years of studies, the federal government denied the application to convert I-80 to a tolled facility. _

and:

_More recently a law known as Act 89 was passed in November 2013, lowering the amount of funding that the PTC provides to PennDOT under Act 44 of 2007. With the new law, the PTC's annual payments to PennDOT will remain at $450 million through June of 2022. But, starting in fiscal year 2023, the payments drop to $50 million per year until the Act 44 agreement ends in 2057. All $450 million will be allocated to support transit capital, operating, multi‐modal and other non‐highway programs. _

So this cash grab of a staggering $ 450 million per year will end in 2022, when it is reduced to $ 50 million.

$ 450 million in diversion (i.e. toll revenue not spent on maintaining or expanding the system) is a huge sum of money, this amount of money is larger than what some entire toll systems receive in total. In 2015 this was more than 55% of the entire Pennsylvania Turnpike Commission revenue.


----------



## Penn's Woods

browntown said:


> It's illegal to toll existing interstates. But new ones can be tolled (including expansions if existing interstates).


What about rebuilt bridges?


----------



## Barciur

browntown said:


> It's illegal to toll existing interstates. But new ones can be tolled (including expansions if existing interstates).


I'm a complete novice to the laws of this, but does that mean I-78 between NJ and PA toll was made when it was built, or has the law changed since then?

If that's the case, I guess it will be hard to really find a "major bridge" to toll. I was at first thinking of Platt Bridge in Philly, but if you can't toll the Girard Point Bridge on 95, then at that point there is no way this would work. Maybe something on the Susquehanna? Route 30 bridge between Wrightsville and Columbia, for example. But I don't know if any of them are in a state that necessitates such an action.

I guess we will see what happens going forward, but not being able to toll Interstates definitely makes it difficult. Unless the rebuilt bridges factor might play into it, like mentioned above.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Barciur said:


> I'm a complete novice to the laws of this, but does that mean I-78 between NJ and PA toll was made when it was built, or has the law changed since then?
> 
> If that's the case, I guess it will be hard to really find a "major bridge" to toll. I was at first thinking of Platt Bridge in Philly, but if you can't toll the Girard Point Bridge on 95, then at that point there is no way this would work. Maybe something on the Susquehanna? Route 30 bridge between Wrightsville and Columbia, for example. But I don't know if any of them are in a state that necessitates such an action.
> 
> I guess we will see what happens going forward, but not being able to toll Interstates definitely makes it difficult. Unless the rebuilt bridges factor might play into it, like mentioned above.


Interstate bridges seem to be a different matter; they tend to be run by interstate agencies involving both states rather than by state DOTs. The 78 bridge across the Delaware was built at the same time as the road, but it’s run by the same entity - the Delaware River Joint Toll Bridge Commission - that runs several bridges between Pennsylvania and New Jersey, including on I-295*, I-80 and US 22. Tolls on intRAstate bridges on Interstates are much rarer.

I thought of US 30 as well.

*And the I-295 - formerly 95 - bridge was toll-free, even though it was run by the same entity, until it was rebuilt two or three years ago.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Penn's Woods said:


> What about rebuilt bridges?


Arguments are put forward for 'added-value tolling', i.e. implementing tolls on existing infrastructure only after it is significantly improved (not just a ramp improvement or other cosmetic change). For example after a widening or significant replacement of major bridges. 

This partially already exists with HOT / express lanes, but in those cases only the new capacity is tolled and not all lanes. But such schemes are not viable outside of urban areas. A problem cited in California is that they hand out so many free rides to preferred users (buses, carpools, EVs, low-emission vehicles, etc.) that the variable tolls don't regulate traffic flow anymore. California State Route 237 near San Jose only had 17% paying users on the 'toll lanes' at some point .


----------



## browntown

Those sort of articles are bunk. You can just as easily say building more trains results in more train riders. Yeah... that's the whole point. Infrastructure is necessary for the economy to function. When there isn't sufficient Infrastructure the economy isn't able to reach it's full potential. So, sure when you build more it gets used more. But those users aren't people driving in circles; they are people going to work, going shopping, going out to eat etc. Long story short those additional trips are creating additional economic activity. Sure, you have to design your infrastructure intelligently and just adding more lanes isn't always the right solution, but it's certainly a solution. Ideally you'd want to build more roads instead of just a few massive roads, but as mentioned earlier in this thread new highways are extremely difficult to get built due to all the idiots acting like infrastructure is, "racist". Of course these seem people say literally anything you build is racist so I don't honestly know why anyone listens to them.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Induced demand does exist, but the effect is much smaller than portrayed by those anti-highway activists. Most traffic growth is due to economic and population growth, only a small percentage of traffic growth is due to 'induced demand'. People travel because they need to go places. Infrastructure accommodates that.


----------



## urbanflight

*Building Bigger Roads Actually Makes Traffic Worse*

*The Science Is Clear: More Highways Equals More Traffic*






















> Numerous studies have documented the phenomenon known as induced demand in transportation: Basically, if you build highway lanes, more drivers will come. And yet, transportation agencies rarely account for this effect when planning road projects.
> 
> In a recent paper published by the Transportation Research Record, author Ronald Milam and his research team reviewed the various studies documenting the induced demand effect. They found that for every 1 percent increase in highway capacity, traffic increases 0.29 to 1.1 percent in the long term (about five years out), and up to 0.68 percent in the short term (one or two years). One recent study found a one-to-one relationship between new highway lane capacity and traffic increases.
> 
> However, highway planners are failing to incorporate this effect into their models. Milam told Streetsblog that “it is rare to find an induced travel analysis in most transportation infrastructure design or environmental impact analysis.” That means transportation agencies are green-lighting money for highway expansions that are destined to become congested again only a short time later.
> 
> While some transportation agencies may lack the sophistication to model induced demand accurately, they should not disregard the phenomenon, Milam and his team write.
> 
> Highway planners should assume traffic increases will result from highway expansion projects in line with what previous research has demonstrated, the authors conclude.
> 
> More recommended reading today: nextSTL publishes a poem about the epic struggle to convince the Missouri Department of Transportation to design a walkable Gravois Street. ATL Urbanist reports MARTA will take over operations of the struggling Atlanta Streetcar. And Streets.mn looks at the relative dearth of retail stores in urban locations in the Twin Cities.


*In Short: Induced Demand*












































*How highways wrecked American cities*








> The Interstate Highway System was one of America's most revolutionary infrastructure projects. It also destroyed urban neighborhoods across the nation.
> 
> The 48,000 miles of interstate highway that would be paved across the country during the 1950s, '60s, and '70s were a godsend for many rural communities. But those highways also gutted many cities, with whole neighborhoods torn down or isolated by huge interchanges and wide ribbons of asphalt. Wealthier residents fled to the suburbs, using the highways to commute back in by car. That drained the cities' tax bases and hastened their decline. So why did cities help build the expressways that would so profoundly decimate them?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think you need a bigger font size to get your spam across.


----------



## g.spinoza

browntown said:


> Those sort of articles are bunk. You can just as easily say building more trains results in more train riders. Yeah... that's the whole point. Infrastructure is necessary for the economy to function. When there isn't sufficient Infrastructure the economy isn't able to reach it's full potential. So, sure when you build more it gets used more. But those users aren't people driving in circles; they are people going to work, going shopping, going out to eat etc. Long story short those additional trips are creating additional economic activity. Sure, you have to design your infrastructure intelligently and just adding more lanes isn't always the right solution, but it's certainly a solution. Ideally you'd want to build more roads instead of just a few massive roads, but as mentioned earlier in this thread new highways are extremely difficult to get built due to all the idiots acting like infrastructure is, "racist". Of course these seem people say literally anything you build is racist so I don't honestly know why anyone listens to them.


Infrastructure is necessary for the economy to function: this is obviously true. It all comes down to WHICH infrastructure. I know that saying that in the US is sort of blasphemy, but roads aren't the solution for everything.


----------



## sponge_bob

g.spinoza said:


> roads aren't the solution for everything.


And neither is a series of soundbites in *CAPS *


----------



## ChrisZwolle

g.spinoza said:


> I know that saying that in the US is sort of blasphemy, but roads aren't the solution for everything.


Keep in mind though, that cities that attempted to shift away from highway construction tend to have much more traffic congestion than cities that kept their infrastructure up with population growth. It's popular to think of traffic congestion in Los Angeles or New York, but there are dozens of fairly large metropolitan areas (population 1-4 million) in the center of the United States that are among the least congested cities in the world in that size group, while having almost no transit usage to speak of (typically under 3% of all travel).

An example is Portland, Oregon, famous for its focus on cycling and transit, but it actually has some of the worst traffic congestion for its size. On the other end of the spectrum is Houston, Texas that focused mostly on highway construction and is among the least congested cities in the world with a population of over 5 million, despite its rapid population growth.


----------



## urbanflight

ChrisZwolle said:


> Keep in mind though, that cities that attempted to shift away from highway construction tend to have much more traffic congestion than cities that kept their infrastructure up with population growth. It's popular to think of traffic congestion in Los Angeles or New York, but there are dozens of fairly large metropolitan areas (population 1-4 million) in the center of the United States that are among the least congested cities in the world in that size group, while having almost no transit usage to speak of (typically under 3% of all travel).
> 
> An example is Portland, Oregon, famous for its focus on cycling and transit, but it actually has some of the worst traffic congestion for its size. On the other end of the spectrum is Houston, Texas that focused mostly on highway construction and is among the least congested cities in the world with a population of over 5 million, despite its rapid population growth.


Yeah right, that is the rightful model...


----------



## sponge_bob

Americas big problem is that population growth tends to happen in exurbs in strange places like Phoenix where there is no proper public transport network. It does not happen somewhere like New York with its subway.

The motorways in the inner cities are a function of the reuse of old railway corridors in the 1950s and 1960s for roads. The transport corridors were there already in most cases. Nobody really came up with a new build idea..._.lets punch interstates up the middle of our cities_. Routings themselves were decided by 50 separate states who used the same principles back then.

Historically it was a mistake, we all know that. Most countries that started to build THEIR motorways from the 1970s onwards learnt that from the US.

Reducing that to shouty *ALL CAPS *soundbites is fcuking juvenalia. Building subways instead is very expensive.


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> Keep in mind though, that cities that attempted to shift away from highway construction tend to have much more traffic congestion than cities that kept their infrastructure up with population growth. It's popular to think of traffic congestion in Los Angeles or New York, but there are dozens of fairly large metropolitan areas (population 1-4 million) in the center of the United States that are among the least congested cities in the world in that size group, while having almost no transit usage to speak of (typically under 3% of all travel).


Ok. But is it desirable? You may arrive at work on time with 16-laned urban motorways, but at a certain point you have to stop if you want to live in a livable place. Cities will have to shift to other forms of transportation, be it rail, metro, cycling or whatever. And if people continue driving and whine over congestion, when they have other means of transportation they don't want to use because they're demeaning, well it's their problem.



> An example is Portland, Oregon, famous for its focus on cycling and transit, but it actually has some of the worst traffic congestion for its size. On the other end of the spectrum is Houston, Texas that focused mostly on highway construction and is among the least congested cities in the world with a population of over 5 million, despite its rapid population growth.


I guess it may also be a problem of geo- and orography.


----------



## Penn's Woods

g.spinoza said:


> Infrastructure is necessary for the economy to function: this is obviously true. It all comes down to WHICH infrastructure. I know that saying that in the US is sort of blasphemy, but roads aren't the solution for everything.


I don’t see what tearing down roads that have already been built solves. It has nothing to do with what’s supposedly blasphemy.


----------



## g.spinoza

Penn's Woods said:


> I don’t see what tearing down roads that have already been built solves. It has nothing to do with what’s supposedly blasphemy.


When did I write about tearing down roads?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

g.spinoza said:


> And if people continue driving and whine over congestion, when they have other means of transportation they don't want to use because they're demeaning, well it's their problem.


I think this pretty much sums up the attittude of anti-highway advocates that do not want to understand how transportation works. People choose the transportation that is available and suits them. By far most common is the car. But they don't choose the car because riding transit is 'demeaning', it's because transit doesn't offer competitive travel times and convenience in most cases.

There is a huge gap in the number of jobs that is available within a 30 minute commute by car or transit. By car, it's a huge chunk of urban employment, by transit it's usually a few percent at best. Even when you push the threshold to 45 or 60 minutes the amount of jobs that can be reached by transit within that time remains much smaller than those that can be reached by car.

Many transit advocates don't (want to) understand that motorists travelling 1 or 1.5 hours to work in traffic congestion are an outlier. By far most people reach work in 25-35 minutes by car. Which is exactly why new transit projects fail to deliver any kind of congestion relief, because it just cannot compete with that. Most travel is in the 20-30 minute and 10 - 20 mile distance category, which is usually where the travel time difference between transit and driving is at its greatest.


----------



## Penn's Woods

g.spinoza said:


> When did I write about tearing down roads?


You didn’t, but the post that started this line of discussion is about that.


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think this pretty much sums up the attittude of anti-highway advocates that do not want to understand how transportation works. People choose the transportation that is available and suits them. By far most common is the car. But they don't choose the car because riding transit is 'demeaning', it's because transit doesn't offer competitive travel times and convenience in most cases.


This tells me how little you know about people. People is not as smart as you think. They don't calculate travel times, at least not all the time. They will keep driving, even though it would take longer, just ot of lazyness and inertia. Besides, at least in Italy but I'm sure in many other places, bus and public transport is seen as things for the poor (buses are colloquially called "spostapoveri" - "poor people movers").
If you read anything I wrote in this forum since I'm here, you know I'm not an anti-highway advocate so I don't understand why you treat me as such. All I say is there is a place for 10-lane motorways and for me, it shouldn't be city centers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's not what people think or not think, it's about statistics. If you perform a travel time model from any given point in an urban area to employment, this'll show that transit only allows quick access into city centers and some other areas that happen to be near a station. This typically covers less than 10% of all employment. The world is much more decentralized than many transit-advocates think. Transit is all about going into one hub, while car travel is much more diffuse. Most car travel in an urban area doesn't even go into a city center. That is a pre 1960s travel pattern.

I like the example of I-35E in Dallas. It was built in the 1960s based on 1950s travel patterns. They built the freeway system at Downtown Dallas in a way that allows quick access to Downtown streets. However travel patterns changed and nowadays 80-85% of traffic just passes by downtown on their way to a random suburban workplace. These diffuse and decentralized patterns are almost impossible to serve adequately by transit, which is why new transit systems provide no congestion relief. If anything, they are better at boosting property values than improving mobility on a macro scale.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's not what people think or not think, it's about statistics. If you perform a travel time model from any given point in an urban area to employment, this'll show that transit only allows quick access into city centers and some other areas that happen to be near a station. This typically covers less than 10% of all employment. The world is much more decentralized than many transit-advocates think. Transit is all about going into one hub, while car travel is much more diffuse. Most car travel in an urban area doesn't even go into a city center. That is a pre 1960s travel pattern.
> 
> I like the example of I-35E in Dallas. It was built in the 1960s based on 1950s travel patterns. They built the freeway system at Downtown Dallas in a way that allows quick access to Downtown streets. However travel patterns changed and nowadays 80-85% of traffic just passes by downtown on their way to a random suburban workplace. These diffuse and decentralized patterns are almost impossible to serve adequately by transit, which is why new transit systems provide no congestion relief. If anything, they are better at boosting property values than improving mobility on a macro scale.


One could argue that those random suburban workplaces wouldn’t even be there without the highways....


----------



## Penn's Woods

urbanflight said:


> Yeah right, that is the rightful model...


Cute picture, but that’s ridiculous. No one’s suggesting that.


----------



## urbanflight

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think this pretty much sums up the attittude of anti-highway advocates that do not want to understand how transportation works. People choose the transportation that is available and suits them. By far most common is the car. But they don't choose the car because riding transit is 'demeaning', it's because transit doesn't offer competitive travel times and convenience in most cases.
> 
> There is a huge gap in the number of jobs that is available within a 30 minute commute by car or transit. By car, it's a huge chunk of urban employment, by transit it's usually a few percent at best. Even when you push the threshold to 45 or 60 minutes the amount of jobs that can be reached by transit within that time remains much smaller than those that can be reached by car.
> 
> Many transit advocates don't (want to) understand that motorists travelling 1 or 1.5 hours to work in traffic congestion are an outlier. By far most people reach work in 25-35 minutes by car. Which is exactly why new transit projects fail to deliver any kind of congestion relief, because it just cannot compete with that. Most travel is in the 20-30 minute and 10 - 20 mile distance category, which is usually where the travel time difference between transit and driving is at its greatest.


You want to perpetuate the vicious cycle of terrible mobility and urbanism policies, based on suburban sprawl and car dependency.

Neglecting the terrible impacts on land consumption, on the environment, pollution, noise, public finance, mobility alternatives, virtually zero funding left for public transport, energy consumption, etc.



Penn's Woods said:


> Cute picture, but that’s ridiculous. No one’s suggesting that.


Yeah, it's ridiculous you don't realize the US cities are turning into that. Due to the failed mobility model based on the never ending car dependency and the subsequent dependency on additional highways and highway expansions.


----------



## Penn's Woods

urbanflight said:


> You want to perpetuate the vicious cycle of terrible mobility and urbanism policies, based on suburban sprawl and car dependency.
> 
> Neglecting the terrible impacts on land consumption, on the environment, pollution, noise, public finance, mobility alternatives, virtually zero funding left for public transport, energy consumption, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's ridiculous you don't realize the US cities are turning into that. Due to the failed mobility model based on the never ending car dependency and the subsequent dependency on additional highways and highway expansions.


LOL!!

I -LIVE- in a downtown area of a U.S. city. Have for 26 years. BY CHOICE. Don’t condescend to me about what you think I know. The policies YOU are advocating - simplistic condemnations of gentrification and making cities less attractive to live in for those who can choose not to (and support economically by choosing to), and harder to get to for those who live outside them but visit occasionally (and support economically by visiting them), would actually promote sprawl. (A point I made yesterday but that you ignored.)

And that picture IS ridiculous. I can’t think of a single American city that looks anything like that.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Penn's Woods said:


> My commute from 1999 to 2008 was a ten-block walk. Then I moved closer to the office.


And for four of those years, that ten blocks was the longest commute in my department of five people. I’m not joking. Philadelphia’s that sort of town.


----------



## Stuu

Penn's Woods said:


> My commute from 1999 to 2008 was a ten-block walk. Then I moved closer to the office.


I used to spend 45-60 minutes commuting to somewhere _I could see out of my window_ when I lived in London. Now I work from home and I miss nothing, apart from the odd donut


----------



## mgk920

I actively chose an apartment near to the downtown area of this smaller to midsized city (Appleton, WI) primarily due to its ridiculously convenient location, I can walk to a lot of places that I like and if I have to drive, that is convenient in all directions, too. And I do have a job that involves a lot of driving - I've seen little in the outer parts of the metro area to attract me to move to them.

Mike


----------



## geogregor

Stuu said:


> I used to spend 45-60 minutes commuting to somewhere _I could see out of my window_ when I lived in London. Now I work from home and I miss nothing, apart from the odd donut


Out of curiosity, where was that?


----------



## Stuu

geogregor said:


> Out of curiosity, where was that?


Herne Hill. From my bedroom I could see Citypoint, which was next door to my office


----------



## geogregor

Stuu said:


> Herne Hill. From my bedroom I could see Citypoint, which was next door to my office


And it took you 60 minutes? Did you walk? 

As for Chris. I love his contributions to tis forum he is a real road geek.

But thank god he is not involved with planning in London, I fear he would love to bring _"London Motorway Box"_ idea back, to "help the millennials" 

Sorry, for OT


----------



## Stuu

geogregor said:


> And it took you 60 minutes? Did you walk?


No, Thameslink... often slower than walking


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Cline Avenue (Indiana State Road 912) reopens today after an 11-year closure.

State Road 912 is a freeway through East Chicago and other Northwest Indiana suburbs. The bridge over the Indiana Harbor and Ship Canal closed in 2009 due to safety concerns, it had a similar design as the I-35W Bridge in Minneapolis that collapsed in 2007.

It has now been replaced by a toll bridge. There has been doubt if this new bridge is feasible as a toll road as it is located in one of the poorest areas of the United States, but here it is.

An advertorial:


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Cline Avenue (Indiana State Road 912) reopens today after an 11-year closure.
> 
> State Road 912 is a freeway through East Chicago and other Northwest Indiana suburbs. The bridge over the Indiana Harbor and Ship Canal closed in 2009 due to safety concerns, it had a similar design as the I-35W Bridge in Minneapolis that collapsed in 2007.
> 
> It has now been replaced by a toll bridge. There has been doubt if this new bridge is feasibile as a toll road as it is located in one of the poorest areas of the United States, but here it is.
> 
> An advertorial:


It’s smack between the Indiana Toll Road and the Chicago Skyway anyway, so there are certainly people in the immediate area who can and do pay tolls....


----------



## mgk920

Penn's Woods said:


> It’s smack between the Indiana Toll Road and the Chicago Skyway anyway, so there are certainly people in the immediate area who can and do pay tolls....


It is also to make it easier to get to and from the lakefront gambling resorts in Gary/East Chicago - and you know what is being imposed on those businesses nowadays....

Mike


----------



## Kanadzie

I accidentally drove that road once trying to get to Chicago. What a terrible piece of crap at the time. And I was from Montreal !


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Penn's Woods said:


> It’s smack between the Indiana Toll Road and the Chicago Skyway anyway, so there are certainly people in the immediate area who can and do pay tolls....


That is true but those are likely more wealthy commuters into Chicago or long-distance traffic. This toll road serves mostly local trips in / to East Chicago and Whiting. East Chicago had a per capita income of $ 13,500 in 2008 according to Wikipedia. 

Toll roads in poorer areas often perform poorly (no pun intended). For example the express lanes on Loop 375 in El Paso were a huge failure, almost nobody was using them, the operations cost more than the toll revenue. So the tolls were lifted. But in this case it's a private developer. 

The toll rate will be $ 2.50 with E-ZPass or $ 5.50 with toll by plate (which may be the biggest difference in toll rates between such systems nationwide?)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It appears that the bridge has only been built as a two-lane structure, so it isn't a full freeway at that point. They probably couldn't make a business case for a four lane bridge.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> That is true but those are likely more wealthy commuters into Chicago or long-distance traffic. This toll road serves mostly local trips in / to East Chicago and Whiting. East Chicago had a per capita income of $ 13,500 in 2008 according to Wikipedia.
> 
> Toll roads in poorer areas often perform poorly (no pun intended). For example the express lanes on Loop 375 in El Paso were a huge failure, almost nobody was using them, the operations cost more than the toll revenue. So the tolls were lifted. But in this case it's a private developer.
> 
> The toll rate will be $ 2.50 with E-ZPass or $ 5.50 with toll by plate (which may be the biggest difference in toll rates between such systems nationwide?)


Ouch! Even the lower rate seems steep, particularly since that really local traffic has other routes available....


----------



## Penn's Woods

Strange that the press release treats I-94, not the more direct and closer (but tolled) I-90, as the competition.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Kanadzie said:


> I accidentally drove that road once trying to get to Chicago. What a terrible piece of crap at the time. And I was from Montreal !


It must have been -really- inadequate if the bridge was down.


----------



## Kanadzie

honestly I don't think you could tell either way!

The road has such a history too 





Indiana State Road 912 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Penn's Woods

Kanadzie said:


> honestly I don't think you could tell either way!
> 
> The road has such a history too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana State Road 912 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Gosh!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ChrisZwolle said:


> Toll roads in poorer areas often perform poorly (no pun intended). For example the express lanes on Loop 375 in El Paso were a huge failure, almost nobody was using them, the operations cost more than the toll revenue. So the tolls were lifted.


Another example is another segment of Loop 375, the so-called 'Border West Expressway'. This was a new toll road which opened in October 2019 but they still haven't started collecting tolls, and this will likely last into 2021.









El Paso's Toll Road Will Remain Free A While Longer


The new westside toll road is still free to use and it looks as though it will stay that way into the new year.




klaq.com





In this case the toll road is operated by a public agency (Camino Real Regional Mobility Authority). Usually you see new toll roads having only a few days or weeks grace period or toll deferral period, to get drivers acquainted with the new road, but not for over a year. Which suggests trouble with operating the toll system or internal discussion over the tolling.

Normally, private developers would want to start tolls as soon as possible to start paying back the loans. Public developers could ride it out on public funding, at some point the debt would need to be taken over by the county or state, which usually isn't very popular with the treasury, because without tolls they otherwise couldn't afford to build it.

Texas has seen a strong anti-toll sentiment over the past 5 years, including in the state legislature, so there might be no tolling after all, I wouldn't rule that out.


----------



## xzmattzx

Is there any word on some of the big non-Interstate projects around the US? Here's some that I've seen marked as under construction in OpenStreetMap:

~ CA 11 from eastern San Diego into Mexico
~ UT 7 around St. Georges, UT
~ NC 540 as a southern beltway around Raleigh, NC
~ TX 99 as a northeast beltway around Houston

There's also some smaller non-Interstate highway projects I've seen:

~ US 421 freeway extension in Clinton, NC
~ NC 148 around Kinston, NC


----------



## xzmattzx

US 1 (Jefferson Davis Highway) in Stafford, Virginia


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new expressway is proposed in El Paso: the Borderland Expressway, which will partially run through New Mexico. It is supposed to provide a faster route for through traffic than I-10, while major overhaul is planned for I-10 from 2025. It doesn't look like it will be a full freeway.


----------



## cuartango

ChrisZwolle said:


> It doesn't look like it will be a full freeway.


I guess they predict that traffic in the 404 area will be low during some decades so they are proposing a urban road. Anyways, it looks like a huge improvement.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*NDOT Breaks Ground on $155 Million Final Centennial Bowl Phase in Northwest Las Vegas*

The Nevada Department of Transportation (NDOT) broke ground today on the $155 million final phase of the Centennial Bowl interchange where U.S. Highway 95 meets the 215 Beltway in northwest Las Vegas. Las Vegas Paving Corp. is the general contractor. The project will build-out the remaining three ramps needed to finish the system-to-system interchange that first began construction in 2015. 

The project calls for adding new direct freeway-to-freeway connections for higher travel speeds for greater efficiency and safety that also forgoes stop-and-go surface street navigation. New direct freeway connections include southbound U.S. Highway 95 to the westbound 215 Beltway; the westbound 215 Beltway to northbound U.S. Highway 95; and the eastbound 215 Beltway to northbound U.S. Highway 95.









Additionally, the northbound U.S. Highway 95 to eastbound 215 Beltway ramp will be widened to two lanes; a half-mile section of the 215 Beltway will be expanded to a six-lane divided freeway; plus a new service interchange at the 215 Beltway and Sky Pointe Drive will be constructed with one way slip ramps to and from Oso Blanca Road. Also, the project will relocate and widen Sky Pointe Drive, connecting it from West Centennial Parkway to Azure Drive. These improvements will provide a higher degree of local connectivity that doesn’t currently exist.










Full press release: News Releases | Nevada Department of Transportation


----------



## mgk920

ChrisZwolle said:


> *NDOT Breaks Ground on $155 Million Final Centennial Bowl Phase in Northwest Las Vegas*
> 
> The Nevada Department of Transportation (NDOT) broke ground today on the $155 million final phase of the Centennial Bowl interchange where U.S. Highway 95 meets the 215 Beltway in northwest Las Vegas. Las Vegas Paving Corp. is the general contractor. The project will build-out the remaining three ramps needed to finish the system-to-system interchange that first began construction in 2015.
> 
> The project calls for adding new direct freeway-to-freeway connections for higher travel speeds for greater efficiency and safety that also forgoes stop-and-go surface street navigation. New direct freeway connections include southbound U.S. Highway 95 to the westbound 215 Beltway; the westbound 215 Beltway to northbound U.S. Highway 95; and the eastbound 215 Beltway to northbound U.S. Highway 95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, the northbound U.S. Highway 95 to eastbound 215 Beltway ramp will be widened to two lanes; a half-mile section of the 215 Beltway will be expanded to a six-lane divided freeway; plus a new service interchange at the 215 Beltway and Sky Pointe Drive will be constructed with one way slip ramps to and from Oso Blanca Road. Also, the project will relocate and widen Sky Pointe Drive, connecting it from West Centennial Parkway to Azure Drive. These improvements will provide a higher degree of local connectivity that doesn’t currently exist.
> 
> View attachment 954822
> 
> 
> Full press release: News Releases | Nevada Department of Transportation


It is very likely that US 95 there will be 'promoted' to become 'I-11' within the foreseeable future. Ditto Clark County '215' to become 'I-215'.

Mike


----------



## xzmattzx

mgk920 said:


> It is very likely that US 95 there will be 'promoted' to become 'I-11' within the foreseeable future. Ditto Clark County '215' to become 'I-215'.
> 
> Mike


Is Clark County 215 is most prominent county road in the US? I can't think of anything that comes even close, at least from my travels.


----------



## Fortyfiver

xzmattzx said:


> US 1 (Jefferson Davis Highway) in Stafford, Virginia


Are there plans to change the name of this road?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Fortyfiver said:


> Are there plans to change the name of this road?


I’m guessing it’s just a matter of time. Stafford County at this point is in the outer reaches of suburban Washington. I think the name already has been changed closer in, in Arlington. (I think it’s basically a street name, under local authority.)


----------



## Penn's Woods

Fortyfiver said:


> Are there plans to change the name of this road?


Googled; found this, from the next county to the north:









Jefferson Davis Highway In Prince William County Will Soon Be Named Richmond Highway


County Supervisor Andrea Bailey said renaming the highway is "something that is well past time and past due."




dcist.com


----------



## urbanflight

*Cities want to tear down these urban highways—and Biden can help*











> When a new elevated highway was built in New Orleans in the 1960s, like other “urban renewal” projects in the U.S., it ripped through a predominantly Black neighborhood that had been thriving. Hundreds of homes were razed. Hundreds of businesses were lost. On Claiborne Avenue, the central boulevard in the neighborhood, hundreds of oak trees were torn out of a wide median that neighbors had used as a park. A coalition of community members now want to take the aging highway down—and it’s the type of project that the new administration could help make possible.
> 
> “There was a lot of disinvestment after buildings fell into disrepair. We lost a lot of historic building stock in terms of homes and commercial buildings,” says Amy Stelly, a designer and plannerwhose family has lived in the community for generations and who is now part of Claiborne Avenue Alliance, the group pushing to restore the former boulevard. “And it also changed the climate, because we now have cars instead of trees.” The now-missing park in the center of the avenue had mitigated the urban heat island, the effect that makes concrete-filled neighborhoods hotter on hot days. The greenery had also helped absorb rainwater in storms. As the new highway physically divided the area and destroyed the neighborhood’s economy, it also added pollution: People living nearby have a higher risk of asthma and other diseases.
> 
> Cities throughout the country are facing the same challenges—almost always in communities of color—and as roads wear out they now have the choice of repairing highways or completely transforming them. “There are many highways in the United States that are simply underutilized and therefore are ripe targets,” says Ben Crowther, who studies urban highway removal at the nonprofit Congress for New Urbanism. The nonprofit publishes biannual reports about which highways should come down first.
> 
> In Rochester, New York, for example, an “inner loop” highway had less traffic than a typical city street; the highway is now being removed, opening up land that can be used to build housing and new businesses. The city worked with the community living next to the highway to create a new vision for the area, and then gave developers requirements such as building affordable housing to help avoid forcing residents out of the neighborhood as property values increase. Crowther says that it’s critical for cities to have antidisplacement strategies in place before a highway comes down and a neighborhood suddenly becomes a desirable place to live again.





> The federal government helped pay for the highways built through American cities in the middle of the 20th century. Now, federal policy could help transform those neighborhoods again, this time with a focus on equity and the environment. “Since it’s a product of the federal government, I think there’s also an imperative that the federal government takes a look at how we can repair some of the damage it could cause,” Crowther says.
> 
> The government should create a new competitive grant program to help cities and states deconstruct outdated urban highways and redesign neighborhoods, says a recent report from the nonprofits Third Way and Transportation for America. The report also recommends funding new land trusts that would help people living near former highways buy land, open small businesses, and preserve and develop affordable housing. “The land trust component of this was intentionally designed so that the communities that physically benefit don’t find themselves priced out of those benefits,” says Josh Freed, senior vice president for climate and energy at Third Way. The government can also fund new tools to help cities plan how traffic patterns will change; Freed says that it’s a misconception that taking down an elevated highway automatically adds traffic on surface streets.


----------



## VoltAmps

Why are we letting this troll keep posting shitty articles in here? This thread used to be for the discussion of highway infrastructure and for the enthusiasts, just like other threads on this website are for the discussion of skyscrapers and people who like them. It’s not the place to talk about if they’re right or wrong, or for political agendas.


----------



## geogregor

VoltAmps said:


> Why are we letting this troll keep posting shitty articles in here? This thread used to be for the discussion of highway infrastructure and for the enthusiasts, just like other threads on this website are for the discussion of skyscrapers and people who like them. It’s not the place to talk about if they’re right or wrong, or for political agendas.


Are you advocating censorship? You are free to post, so is he. 

His post is related to road infrastructure. You might not like it but him not posting it won't change the fact that those debates do happen in various cities. How much sense they have in different locations that is something which can and should be debated here. 

The idea that SSC is only for people who like skyscrapers is also a nonsense.


----------



## VoltAmps

geogregor said:


> Are you advocating censorship? You are free to post, so is he.
> 
> His post is related to road infrastructure. You might not like it but him not posting it won't change the fact that those debates do happen in various cities. How much sense they have in different locations that is something which can and should be debated here.
> 
> The idea that SSC is only for people who like skyscrapers is also a nonsense.


Nah, his article and the discussions related to it are better suited for the City Talk and Urban Issues section of SSC.

Also no one said SSC is only for people who like skyscrapers, not sure how you came to that conclusion.


----------



## geogregor

VoltAmps said:


> Nah, his article and the discussions related to it are better suited for the City Talk and Urban Issues section of SSC.


No necessarily. Removal of urban freeway also belongs in the road section of the forum. That way you can argue that it is stupid idea (I believe that is what you think) while others can make other argument. We can debate traffic flows etc. We can all learn something that way.



> Also no one said SSC is only for people who like skyscrapers, not sure how you came to that conclusion.


Well you said:


> just like other threads on this website are for the discussion of skyscrapers and people who like them.


Why? People who don't like skyscrapers, or just particular skyscrapers, can write in those sections as well. It is called a debate. It is forum where people exchange opinions and ideas. Yes some sections are dominated by people with particular preferences and views but they don't have monopoly on writing there.

People already spend way too much time in social media bubbles where they only see opinions they like. 

It's like saying that only people enthusiastic about ever growing urban freeway network can write here. Seriously?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A section of Highway 1 in the Big Sur in California has been washed out.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*US 2, Washington*

A rockslide has damaged US 2 in the Pine Canyon east of Orondo in Washington state. The slide is unstable and the netting needs to be repaired before debris can be removed. WSDOT estimates this can take up to six weeks of work.

The only shorter detour routes are unpaved roads.


----------



## Penn's Woods

The name of Jefferson Davis Highway - US 1 through parts of Virginia - came up recently on this thread. So here’s news: Virginia House votes to turn ‘Jefferson Davis Highway’ into ‘Emancipation Highway’ | WTOP


----------



## g.spinoza

Penn's Woods said:


> The name of Jefferson Davis Highway - US 1 through parts of Virginia - came up recently on this thread. So here’s news: Virginia House votes to turn ‘Jefferson Davis Highway’ into ‘Emancipation Highway’ | WTOP


I am amazed and a bit shocked that people tied to the Civil War and the Confederation have places dedicated to them. Isn't that like having "Mussolini square" in Italy or "Avenida Franco" in Spain?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Naming streets, roads, highways, bridges & tunnels after people has always been popular in the U.S. It is also said to be the country with one of the highest statue densities. Naming highways after veterans is also popular, there are many 'veterans memorial highways'.

A problem with naming so many things after people, is that they can fall out of favor later on. Naming them after geographic features is less controversial and more recognizable.


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> Naming streets, roads, highways, bridges & tunnels after people has always been popular in the U.S. It is also said to be the country with one of the highest statue densities. Naming highways after veterans is also popular, there are many 'veterans memorial highways'.
> 
> A problem with naming so many things after people, is that they can fall out of favor later on. Naming them after geographic features is less controversial and more recognizable.


Well, I guess Jefferson Davis, President of a secessionist state within the US, should have "fallen out of favor" long before that bridge was built. I guess he is still popular in the South, but shouldn't the Federal government veto such dedications?

I mean, if Catalunya secession fails, I'm more than sure that nothing, in all of Spain, can be named after Puigdemont...


----------



## geogregor

mgk920 said:


> Now how many driver really use that as it was designed?
> 
> Mike


Practically it works like "all way stop" as nobody really have an obvious priority. Those mini-roundabouts work rather well as everyone has to slow down and look for other road users.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*183A Toll Road, Austin, Texas*

*Mobility Authority Breaks Ground on 183A Phase III Project with Virtual Celebration*
_
Today, the Central Texas Regional Mobility Authority (Mobility Authority) Board of Directors celebrated the start of construction on the 183A Phase III Project at the monthly Board of Directors meeting. 

The 183A Phase III Project will extend the 183A Toll Road 6.6-miles northward from Hero Way in Leander to north of SH 29 in Liberty Hill. The project includes two tolled lanes in each direction and an adjacent shared use path from Hero Way to Seward Junction Loop. 

The virtual groundbreaking was live streamed for the public to watch and is available to view online. The event highlighted the history of the 183A road, the project’s background, and included contributions by some of the key stakeholders and elected officials who have supported the project through its development.

Project completion is expected in 2025. For more information about the 183A Phase III Project, visit www.183A.com._









Mobility Authority Breaks Ground on 183A Phase III Project with Virtual Celebration | Central Texas Regional Mobility Authority







www.mobilityauthority.com





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new access road to the Port of Charleston (South Carolina) has opened to traffic on February 24, 2021. It is a freeway-style connection between I-26 and the port.





















https://www.postandcourier.com/business/road-linking-i-26-to-new-port-of-charleston-terminal-opens-to-traffic/article_b0af0fa4-76b5-11eb-b587-53e039d79f45.html


----------



## Stuu

mgk920 said:


> Now how many driver really use that as it was designed?
> 
> Mike


No one goes "around" them but the give way lines are usually respected. They work as traffic calming measures or to help traffic flow more generally, like in that photo it will slow traffic going straight on giving traffic from the right a safer way of turning out


----------



## ChrisZwolle

$ 100 million in safety upgrades has been spent on the Lake Pontchartrain Causeway near New Orleans between 2018 and 2020. Most of this was spent on new guardrails and the addition of 12 1,000 feet long safety bays on the bridge. They had to build new piers for these sections. The causeway has no shoulders so any breakdown results in a higher risk of collissions.


----------



## [atomic]

Looking at the the end of that bay immediately gave me sweaty palms, but luckily they made it safe: Google Maps


----------



## mgk920

That's not a bay, it crosses right through the middle of a large shallow lake.

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

He meant the safety bay.

Technically Lake Pontchartrain is not a lake but a shallow brackish estuary of the Gulf of Mexico. It has an open connection to sea. The nearby Lake Borgne is also a part of the Gulf of Mexico, believed to be at some point having been a lake, but it has eroded away.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The flyovers of the Florida's Turnpike / State Road 417 interchange near Orlando opened to traffic on May 21.

State Road 417 forms the beltway of Orlando. Originally there was no interchange between both toll roads. Electronic tolling has made building interchanges much easier.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Construction of Utah’s Biggest Highway Project Launched*
_
Utah House Speaker Brad Wilson and Senate President Stuart Adams joined leaders from UDOT to officially kick off major construction for the West Davis Highway (S.R. 177). This new highway in Davis County is expected to be complete in 2024 and reduce delays by more than 30 percent on local roads west of I-15. 

The West Davis Highway will be a 16-mile, four-lane divided highway designed to improve access to and from western Davis County. The highway will run from I-15 near Glovers Lane in Farmington to the future extension of S.R. 193 and 4500 West in West Point. Six new interchanges will be built to connect to I-15 and local roads.

A future phase is planned to extend the highway to 1800 North in West Point. Long-term transportation plans show the West Davis Highway will eventually extend through Weber County and connecting back to I-15. However, no funding or environmental process is currently planned for the extension beyond West Point._





__





Construction of Utah’s Biggest Highway Project Launched


West Davis Highway to improve access to and from western Davis County, reduce delays by 30 percent Utah House Speaker Brad Wilson and Senate President Stuart Adams joined leaders from UDOT to officially kick off major construction for the West Davis Highway (S.R. 177). This new highway in Davis...




www.udot.utah.gov


----------



## cuartango

^^


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A 10 mile stretch of US 30 has been widened to a four lane divided highway, east of Tama, Iowa. This is between Cedar Rapids and Ames, there is now only a 12 mile gap of two lane highway remaining between those cities. 














__





Highway 30 expansion opens in Tama County


Travelers on Highway 30 in Tama County were able to enjoy a newly constructed four-lane highway east of Tama for the first time last week. The road opening marks a milestone in what has been a complex construction project by the Iowa Department of Transportation that began in 2017 with tree...




www.tamatoledonews.com


----------



## CNGL

US 30, the only US Route that has always gone coast to coast. And it has been so for 95 years and counting. Its endpoints have never been moved from Astoria, Oregon and Atlantic City, New Jersey, but multiple sections in the middle have been realigned.

Other US Routes with catchphrases from me:
US 6, the longest US Route ever but (according to some metrics) not currently.
US 20, currently the longest US Route (according to some metrics)
(The dispute arises from the fact US Routes aren't officially defined in Yellowstone. Officially, US 6 is still the longest, but counting the implied route through Yellowstone gives that title to US 20)

US 81, the true midline of the USA (seriously, look at a map. Before 1993, US 81 went all the way to Mexico).

US 41!!! (This one is personal, as 41 is my favorite number)


----------



## mgk920

CNGL said:


> US 41!!! (This one is personal, as 41 is my favorite number)


I live in a US/I-41 place (Appleton, WI), too.



Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some photos of the progress of the new Harbor Bridge in Corpus Christi, Texas. I'm not sure if they're currently working on the main span, because the designer was pulled from the project last year. This'll be the longest span cable-stayed bridge in the United States (though the under construction Gordie Howe Bridge to Canada will have a substantially longer span).





































Photos by Flatiron/Dragados


----------



## xzmattzx

US 6 on Cape Cod has had exits renumbered based on mileage. This must have taken place over the winter, since the old numbers were in use back in September 2020 when I was there.











Exits were renumbered all around southeast Massachusetts. I remember seeing new exit numbers on MA 25 from Cape Cod to I-495. I-195 may have also had exit numbers changed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes all exits in Massachusetts are changed to a milepost-based numbering: New MassDOT Exit Numbering


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Major milestone reached with new Mountain View Corridor connection with S.R. 201*
_
The newest extension of the Mountain View Corridor in Salt Lake County from 4100 South to S.R. 201 opens to traffic, June 17, at midnight. Mountain View Corridor will now connect to a major east/west freeway for the first time and will stretch 21 miles from 16000 South/Porter Rockwell Blvd to S.R. 201, with 21 miles of trails running adjacent to the road.

This four-mile extension of Mountain View Corridor includes two lanes in each direction, a connection with S.R. 201, a widened intersection at 3500 South and 5600 West, 13 bridges and six pedestrian bridges. 

The next segment of the Mountain View Corridor scheduled for construction is the extension from Porter Rockwell Blvd (16000 South) in Salt Lake County to 2100 North in Utah County. This segment was funded in the 2021 legislative session and construction is estimated to start Fall 2023. 

Mountain View Corridor will eventually be a 35-mile freeway from I-80 in Salt Lake County to S.R. 73 in Utah County. Mountain View Corridor is using a phased construction approach designed to balance transportation needs with available funds. Initial construction includes two lanes in each direction with signalized intersections and biking and walking trails. Future construction phases will build out the remainder of the corridor by converting intersections to interchanges and adding inside lanes to achieve a fully functional freeway. The first freeway section to be built (converting existing intersections to freeway interchanges) will be from Porter Rockwell Blvd (16000 South) to Old Bingham Highway, with construction estimated for Spring of 2028._






__





Major milestone reached with new Mountain View Corridor connection with S.R. 201


New section of Mountain View Corridor opens with connection to S.R. 201 The newest extension of the Mountain View Corridor in Salt Lake County from 4100 South to S.R. 201 opened to traffic, June 17, at midnight. Mountain View Corridor now connects to a major east/west freeway for the first time...




www.udot.utah.gov


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Toll Collections to End on Hilton Head's Cross Island Parkway June 30, 2021*
_
The South Carolina Department of Transportation (SCDOT) will stop collecting tolls on Hilton Head Island's Cross Island Parkway at 11:59:59 p.m. on June 30, 2021.

At that time, the bonds issued to build the Cross Island Parkway will be paid off and tolls will be discontinued as required under state law.

Opened in 1998, The Cross Island Parkway is a 7.5 mile, limited access route that connects the William Hilton Parkway (Business US 278) at the north end of the Island with Palmetto Bay Road and the Sea Pines Circle at the south end of the island. The toll is now $1.25 per cash customer and $.75 per Palmetto Pass customer based on a two axle vehicle._









Toll Collections to End on Hilton Head's Cross Island Parkway June 30, 2021







info2.scdot.org





The location of the toll road: OpenStreetMap


----------



## xzmattzx

Central Susquehanna Valley Throughway
July 2, 2021

The bridge across the Susquehanna River is paved and complete. Paving of the approaches is now being done in order to open the northern section of the project in 2022.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Governor Laura Kelly Announces U.S. 69 Expansion and Modernization Project in Johnson County*
_
Today, Governor Laura Kelly announced in Overland Park that the region’s number one priority, the U.S. 69 Expansion and Modernization project – totaling a $300 million investment – has been committed to construction as part of the Kelly Administration’s bipartisan transportation plan.

Express toll lanes (ETLs) are a new-to-the-region strategy for managing congestion along busy highway corridors like U.S. 69. While the two existing lanes will remain free for drivers to use, the project will add a new, third tolled lane in each direction from 151st and 103rd streets, replace 50-year-old pavement and reconfigure interchanges at Blue Valley Parkway and I-435. 

Moving this project to the construction phase will take place as soon as preliminary engineering and right of way acquisition is complete. The U.S. 69 project is scheduled to be let for construction in fiscal year 2022 and open to traffic in 2025._

Full release: Governor Laura Kelly Announces U.S. 69 Expansion and Modernization Project in Johnson County - Governor of the State of Kansas

These are the first express toll lanes in the Kansas City region. 

Overland Park is the second-largest city of Kansas with a population of nearly 200,000. It is a giant suburb of Kansas City.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An unusual bridge has been built over the Intracoastal Waterway near Sargent, Texas (south of Houston).

It opened on 8 April 2021


----------



## RipleyLV

Hot Wheels.


----------



## xzmattzx

Central Susquehanna Valley Throughway
July 4, 2021
South of Lewisburg, PA


----------



## geogregor

Impressive engineering:









USA completes record floating bridge lift


The heaviest floating bridge lift ever executed in the USA has been completed by Flatiron Construction and Dutch heavy lifting specialist Mammoet.




www.theconstructionindex.co.uk







> The new Wellsburg Bridge over the Ohio River – connecting Wellsburg, West Virginia and Brilliant, Ohio – was jacked into place in a single day after
> 
> The tied-arch steel structure was fabricated nearby, floated into place and jacked up into place.
> 
> Mammoet’s proposed technical solution used its Mega Jack system, mounted on a barge, to jack-up and install the 3,870-tonne structure, which spans 252 metres. It was the heaviest operation of its kind ever conducted in the USA, according to Mammoet.
> 
> The option of jacking from beneath rather than lifting from above, using strands jacks, was chosen for speed, and to minimise any interruption to river traffic. The Mega Jack solution could be completed in a maximum of two days. An alternative strand jacking method would have the bridge hanging on strand jacks for at least two weeks.
> 
> Main contractor Flatiron Construction started work on its US$131m contract for the West Virginia Department of Transportation in April 2018, and is scheduled for completion in October 2022.
> 
> Lifting subcontractor Mammoet mobilised eight Mega Jack 5200 towers and eight 500-tonne strand jacks and installed the equipment onto four prepared barges in New Orleans for testing. Flatiron Construction then floated the barges to Wellsburg where Mammoet then took over the load of the bridge on its Mega Jack system.
> 
> Mammoet jacked-up the bridge with six jacking beam layers and Flatiron floated it in. Once positioned next to the bridge piers, Mammoet jacked up the bridge again, for the bridge to be floated between the piers and over the bridge bearings and the approach girder.
> 
> Mammoet’s tool kit consisted of a total of 18 jacking beam layers to cover all possible water levels during execution. In the end, the load was jacked up a total of 15 jacking beam layers on six towers and 16 jacking beam layers on the other two towers to account for variances in the interface beams, which were provided by others.
> 
> Next, a jacking-down operation set the bridge on its bearings, freeing the barges to float away.
> 
> When windy weather was forecast, the crew decided to push on and get it all done in just one day instead of the two that were originally planned.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It turns out there is a short freeway under construction in Modesto, California. It's a relocation of California State Route 132 from CA-99 west to Dakota Avenue. It looks like a first stage to build a freeway connection to I-5. Construction began in 2019 and may open ahead of schedule in late 2021.












https://www.modbee.com/news/local/article252843973.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The first new interchange of US 89 north of Salt Lake City will open to traffic today. It is part of a project to turn US 89 into a freeway-style road between I-15 and I-84.









UDOT to open first new interchange as part of U.S. 89 project


First interchange of U.S. Highway 89 in Davis County will open Monday.




kslnewsradio.com





The interchange is noted as 200/400N on this map:


----------



## xzmattzx

Ghost ramp for an interchange on US 29 at VA 663, northeast of Culpeper, VA.
















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## rakcancer

Diverging Diamond Interchanges.
I found interesting link to history and location map for all DDIs on U.S. interstates and some from other countries, although I don't know if this is complete list. Number of DDIs outside of U.S. is very low.





Diverging Diamond Interchange


A website that explains the unconventional and innovative interchange design called the Diverging Diamond Interchange or DDI.




divergingdiamond.com




Below DDIs on non US Interstate so not included in above map. I just drove for the first time through that type of interchange. Interesting experience....
Location: Harriman, NY (Rt 17/Rt32). Google Maps
Construction of that DDI was completed in 2019.


----------



## geogregor

rakcancer said:


> I just drove for the first time through that type of interchange. Interesting experience....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917430


I drove through one or two a few years ago. A bit strange feeling but only a bit. But then, I'm used to driving on both sides of the road 

And from drivers's perspective it makes more sense than from above


----------



## rakcancer

Me either. Besides England I drove many kilometers in Western and Central Australia on the left side.... 
Did you happen to drive through the same DDI as I did in US?


----------



## perheps

rakcancer said:


> Me either. Besides England I drove many kilometers in Western and Central Australia on the left side....
> Did you happen to drive through the same DDI as I did in US?


Yes is it ... first in Queensland, Australia in Sunshine Coast ... someone would be tell you know they're would be driver there... i not driver licence....anyway...


----------



## geogregor

rakcancer said:


> Me either. Besides England I drove many kilometers in Western and Central Australia on the left side....
> Did you happen to drive through the same DDI as I did in US?


I can't remember where it was, maybe somewhere in Missouri. They implemented DDIs quite early from what I remember.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Springfield, Missouri had the first DDI on an exit of I-44 in 2009. The breakthrough of the concept was relatively quick, over 80 were built within 8 years of the first DDI opening in Missouri. Adoption is also relatively widespread, many states now have at least one DDI. 

Europe only has a couple of DDIs, currently there are two temporary ones in the Netherlands, one in Denmark and 2 in France (formerly 3).


----------



## rakcancer

Surprised not that many of DDIs in Europe. I always thought they were first in Europe before learning that they were invented in US.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*U.S. Department of Transportation Announces up to $605.33 million to the Grand Parkway Transportation Corporation for the Grand Parkway Segments H & I Project *
_
The U.S. Department of Transportation) today announced its Build America Bureau (the “Bureau”) has provided a Transportation Infrastructure Finance and Innovation Act (TIFIA) direct loan in the amount of up to $605.33 million to the Grand Parkway Transportation Corporation (GPTC or Borrower) for the Grand Parkway Segments H & I (the Project). The Department provides TIFIA and other surface transportation infrastructure financing through the Bureau to help reduce the cost of infrastructure projects. 

The Project, which began in the 1960s, is the outer ring tollway construction project in the Greater Houston area, developing the next sections of a proposed 184-mile circumferential tollway known as the Grand Parkway (the System). The Project’s sponsor is the Texas Department of Transportation, which initiated the TIFIA loan in 2015. The Texas Department of Transportation vested GPTC, a public non-profit surface transportation corporation, with the task of developing, financing, refinancing, designing, constructing, expanding, tolling, operating, and maintaining the System. 

The first five Segments of the System, Segments D-G, were completed in stages and commenced tolling operations between February 2014 and April 2016. The Initial System was financed by a $840.6 million TIFIA Loan that closed on February 6, 2014 (since repaid in full). The Project will include: 43.6 miles of new highway construction, toll installation and configuration, and toll equipment upgrades along the existing 8.7-mile four-lane corridor of the toll lane facility. The lower interest rate will generate savings of approximately $194 million in interest cost over the life of the loan. 

Construction for the Project commenced in July 2018. The Project was 80% complete as of May 29, 2021 and is on schedule to reach completion by April 2022. _





__





U.S. Department of Transportation Announces up to $605.33 million to the Grand Parkway Transportation Corporation for the Grand Parkway Segments H & I Project | US Department of Transportation


WASHINGTON – The U.S.




www.transportation.gov





Grand Parkway segments H & I are the eastern part of the SH 99 beltway around Houston, from I-69 to I-10 and SH 146.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Two New Interchanges and a New Connection between I-15 and U.S. 89 to Open*
_
*Completed interchanges at Gordon Avenue and Oak Hills Drive in Layton provides new east-west connection for two major highways*

UDOT announced that two new U.S. 89 interchanges in Layton at Gordon Avenue and Oak Hills Drive will open as early as Sunday night, Aug. 22. At the same time, a new 3-mile extension of Gordon Avenue will open, providing a new east-west connection between I-15 and U.S. 89.

The Gordon Avenue and Oak Hills Drive interchanges are the second and third interchanges to open on U.S. 89 this month. They were preceded by the 400 North interchange, which opened Aug. 2. Work on the U.S. 89 project will now shift to the fourth and final interchange at Antelope Drive and new bridges at Nicholls Road and Crestwood Road. Crews are also widening U.S. 89 to three lanes in each direction and replacing the existing asphalt with brand new pavement._





__





Two New Interchanges and a New Connection between I-15 and U.S. 89 Open


Completed interchanges at Gordon Avenue and Oak Hills Drive in Layton provides new east-west connection for two major highways UDOT announced that two new U.S. 89 interchanges in Layton at Gordon Avenue and Oak Hills Drive open Sunday night, Aug. 22. At the same time, a new 3-mile extension of...




www.udot.utah.gov





This is part of a project to convert US 89 into a freeway in Layton, Utah.


----------



## geogregor

rakcancer said:


> Surprised not that many of DDIs in Europe. I always thought they were first in Europe before learning that they were invented in US.


DDI are extremely rare in Europe. On the other hand there is plenty of exits in the form of large roundabout above or below the mainline. It is the main type of exit used in the UK but you can also see them in Spain, France (on toll free roads) and recently in Poland.



















I don't know if there is even single such exit in the US.

I wonder what happens with the DDI when traffic lights fail (technical issue, power cut etc.). It looks unusable to me without lights control. Roundabout on the other hand will work, even if congestion increases.


----------



## keokiracer

rakcancer said:


> Surprised not that many of DDIs in Europe. I always thought they were first in Europe before learning that they were invented in US.


They were first in Europe and not invented in the US. As Chris stated the first one in the US was built in 2009, the ones in France were built in the early 90s. They just never caught on in Europe.


----------



## Jschmuck

geogregor said:


> I wonder what happens with the DDI when traffic lights fail (technical issue, power cut etc.). It looks unusable to me without lights control. Roundabout on the other hand will work, even if congestion increases.


When traffic lights fail, that intersection is treated like a 4-way stop sign.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

rakcancer said:


> Diverging Diamond Interchanges.
> I found interesting link to history and location map for all DDIs on U.S. interstates and some from other countries, although I don't know if this is complete list. Number of DDIs outside of U.S. is very low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diverging Diamond Interchange
> 
> 
> A website that explains the unconventional and innovative interchange design called the Diverging Diamond Interchange or DDI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divergingdiamond.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below DDIs on non US Interstate so not included in above map. I just drove for the first time through that type of interchange. Interesting experience....
> Location: Harriman, NY (Rt 17/Rt32). Google Maps
> Construction of that DDI was completed in 2019.
> 
> View attachment 1917430





rakcancer said:


> DDIs:
> I think in all this discussion nobody noticed that roundabouts almost always need more space to be build. While DDIs like the one I posted simply could replace old intersection without major space expansion. So, especially in very densely built-up spaces roundabout would be difficult to be build.


It would not be a problem to fit a roundabout in the area of the DDI you showed, and it would have higher capacity. That *geogregor *showed some gigantic roundabouts does not mean that they all have to be huge.


----------



## g.spinoza

Stuu said:


> The UK has a thing called the Public Works Loan Board, which does work like that. It is used by local governments to borrow money for more minor schemes at better than commercial rates


Italy has Cassa depositi e prestiti which works in a similar way.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Governor Northam Breaks Ground on $300 Million Project to Widen Route 58*
_
Governor Ralph Northam today broke ground on a $300 million project to widen 7.4 miles of Route 58 in Patrick County over Lovers Leap Mountain. The groundbreaking is the next phase of a larger project to create a continuous four-lane highway between Virginia Beach and Interstate 77. 

This project is a part of the U.S. Route 58 Corridor Development Program. It was enacted by the Virginia General Assembly in 1989 to enhance economic growth potential and provide an adequate, modern, safe, and efficient highway system along Virginia's southern boundary. 

The project will address the safety challenges caused by the steep angles and winding curves that drivers encounter on Lovers Leap Mountain. This two-lane section of Route 58 currently is restricted to tractor trailers. This restriction will be removed once the improvements are completed. 

The project starts a quarter mile west of the Poor Farmers Farm store in Vesta and continues 7.4 miles eastward. The work on the expansion will end when it connects to the existing four-lane section of the Route 58 Stuart Bypass._

Full press release: Virginia Governor Ralph Northam - September

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A short expressway in Scranton has been renamed the President Biden Expressway. This was formerly the Central Scranton Expressway, a short spur from I-81 into the city.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443436727905898497


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Wittpenn Bridge of New Jersey Route 7 across the Hackensack River in Jersey City has opened to traffic yesterday. It replaces a 91 year old vertical lift bridge. The replacement has cost almost $ 500 million.



https://www.nj.com/news/2021/10/new-wittpenn-bridge-opens-after-10-years-and-half-a-billion-dollars.html



Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=40.7408&mlon=-74.0829#map=13/40.7408/-74.0829


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A major section of the southern beltway of Pittsburgh will open to traffic on October 15. It is called the first new major road opening in the Pittsburgh area since 1989. 

The first stage of this beltway opened in 2006 between I-376 and US 22. The next stage is a 14 mile stretch to I-79, opening next week.









Southern Beltway, The First Major Road Built In Pittsburgh Since Parkway North, Set To Open Next Week


In just a matter of days, the area's newest highway will finally open.




pittsburgh.cbslocal.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A 12 mile (19 km) bypass of Corsicana, Texas has opened to traffic yesterday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451186729902231563


----------



## cuartango

^^ Historic day for Corsicana for sure


----------



## Ale92MilanoSpA_

*I-15*
*Driving from Las Vegas (NV) to Los Angeles (CA) (United States) 15.09.2021 Timelapse x4*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new section of US 14 freeway is scheduled to open in Minnesota in early November. It will fill the missing link between Dodge Center and Owatonna (west of Rochester). It is 12 miles (19 km) in length.

While the rest of US 14 is a mix of at-grade and grade-separation, this new stretch appears to be a fully controlled-access highway. 


















Highway 14 — the new open road


After two years of work, traffic will start flowing on U.S. Highway 14's newest segment Nov. 9.




www.postbulletin.com





Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=44.0390&mlon=-92.9700#map=14/44.0390/-92.9700


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*TxDOT ready to begin construction on Loop 88*
_
TxDOT is making history this week, as the state begins work to transform FM 1585 into Lubbock’s second major state loop, Loop 88. Contractor Sacyr Construction USA, LLC, of Miami, Florida, began placing work zone signs along the Phase 3A and 3B Loop 88 project limits and prepping the work zone last week. Work is scheduled to begin on Nov. 8.

Phase 3A project limits are from Avenue U to Memphis Avenue, and 3B includes the area from Memphis to Chicago Avenue. Total cost for both phases is $154.8 million.

Phases 3A and 3B are the first of seven phases (incorporated into 5 projects) to build a freeway facility, along Segment 3 of the Loop 88 corridor. Segment 3 spans from US 87 to US 62/82 in Wolfforth. Phase 3C, which includes the US 87 interchange, is the next project scheduled to begin construction in 2026.

Construction on Phase 3A and 3B is estimated to take up to five years to complete. _






TxDOT ready to begin construction on Loop 88


LUBBOCK – The Texas Department of Transportation (TxDOT) is making history this week, as the state begins work to transform FM 1585 into Lubbock’s second major state loop, Loop 88.



www.txdot.gov


----------



## geogregor

Ale92MilanoSpA_ said:


> *I-15*
> *Driving from Las Vegas (NV) to Los Angeles (CA) (United States) 15.09.2021 Timelapse x4*


This stretch is pain to drive, especially on weekends. Awful lane discipline (even for America) and many 2x2 stretches really don't help. I've done it on two occasions and each time it was stressful and slow.

Overall it is really bad for rural desert freeway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Drone footage of the new southern beltway of Lincoln, Nebraska under construction. It's a four lane freeway with a sweeping flyover at US 77. I think this is the largest road project currently underway in Nebraska.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The final four lane segment of US 35 in West Virginia is scheduled to be opened on November 11. It's a 14 mile / 22 km segment of greenfield highway between Fraziers Bottom and near Henderson. It runs on the hillside along the Kanawha River. 

This means that Charleston - Columbus / Dayton is entirely a four lane divided highway. It's not a true freeway though, but there are few intersections in this rural area. The new highway also has a couple of larger bridges as the terrain is hilly. 

Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=38.6689&mlon=-81.9834#map=12/38.6689/-81.9834


----------



## JMBasquiat

*Lake Shore Drive / US Highway 41 / Chicago 





*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The West Virginia government shared some photos of the US 35 four lane opening yesterday. US 35 is now a continuous four lane divided highway in West Virginia, from I-64 to the Ohio River at the Ohio state line.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Groundbreaking held for nearly $760M west Alabama highway*
_
Gov. Kay Ivey and other officials held a ceremony Friday to break ground on a project to construct a four-lane highway spanning rural western Alabama from north to south.

Expected to cost some $758 million over five years, the West Alabama Corridor project will provide an interstate-type highway that will eventually connect Mobile and Tuscaloosa. A bypass at the Marengo County city of Linden is the first phase of the project._









Groundbreaking held for nearly $760M west Alabama highway


LINDEN, Ala. (AP) — Gov. Kay Ivey and other officials held a ceremony Friday to break...




www.theintelligencer.com






This is a massive road improvement project which will expand State Route 69 and U.S. Route 43 from Thomasville to Moundville to four lanes over 85 miles (140 km). It will create a continuous four lane highway from south to north in the western part of Alabama. 

State Route 69 is already a four lane highway from Moundville to Tuscaloosa. Likewise, U.S. Route 43 is already a four lane highway from Mobile to Thomasville. This project will complete the four lanes across this region of Alabama.

The news report calls it an 'interstate-type highway', but I believe this'll be a mostly at-grade expressway and not a full controlled-access freeway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new opening date has been set for the Corpus Christi Harbor Bridge: Summer 2024. This is the largest new bridge project in the U.S. apart from the Gordie Howe Bridge in Detroit.









UPDATE: Harbor Bridge set for 2024 completion


“It opens up a lot of opportunity for the city of Corpus Christi for new businesses for new residential prospects,” Ben Molina said.




www.kristv.com





The project has been delayed due to design errors, construction began in 2016 with an original anticipated completion in 2020. The original designer was pulled from the project, though some construction on the approach spans and adjacent interchanges did seem to have continued.


----------



## cuartango

ChrisZwolle said:


> A new opening date has been set for the Corpus Christi Harbor Bridge: Summer 2024. This is the largest new bridge project in the U.S. apart from the Gordie Howe Bridge in Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Harbor Bridge set for 2024 completion
> 
> 
> “It opens up a lot of opportunity for the city of Corpus Christi for new businesses for new residential prospects,” Ben Molina said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kristv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project has been delayed due to design errors, construction began in 2016 with an original anticipated completion in 2020. The original designer was pulled from the project, though some construction on the approach spans and adjacent interchanges did seem to have continued.


Who was the contractor?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The designer was FIGG. It's the same company that was also responsible for that pedestrian bridge in Miami which collapsed. They were also designing the Houston Ship Channel Bridge of Beltway 8, they were also removed from that project.


----------



## xzmattzx

I was browsing around OpenStreetMap, and there are a couple highways under construction that may not have been noticed yet.

~ A southern beltway section around Lincoln, NE, that will be at expressway standards
~ A southern outer beltway section around Sioux Falls, SD, that appears to be semi-limited access


----------



## ledmonkey96

ChrisZwolle said:


> The designer was FIGG. It's the same company that was also responsible for that pedestrian bridge in Miami which collapsed. They were also designing the Houston Ship Channel Bridge of Beltway 8, they were also removed from that project.


huh, they are the ones who built the James B. Edwards bridge in Charleston, SC.... one of the tension cables in that bridge snapped a few years back which forced a bridge closure for awhile.... mind you the bridge is almost certainly being replaced once the I-526 widening gets underway but still


----------



## JMBasquiat

McClugage Bridge construction in Illinois, part of US Route 150.

_Construction on the eastbound McClugage Bridge continues to advance in 2021. When complete, the new structure will improve capacity, increase safety, reduce travel times and ensue additional multimodal access with bicycle & pedestrian accommodations. 

With an expected completion date of 2023, the new McClugage Bridge will improve the traveling experience for all who use the bridge.

















































































































McClugage Bridge | Construction | Peoria, Illinois


Welcome to the McClugage Bridge Project website. The Illinois Department of Transportation (IDOT), in cooperation with the Federal Highway Administration (FHWA), is conducting a study of the eastbound McClugage Bridge (US 150) over the Illinois River. The project will study the potential removal and




www.mcclugagebridge.com




_


----------



## zaphod

Nice pics, thanks for sharing as always...



JMBasquiat said:


> McClugage Bridge construction in Illinois, part of US Route 150.


So how do you even pronounce this?
Ah yes, McLuggage, McDonald's forgotten foray into suitcases and travel accessories.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some news from Cape Canaveral:

*Groundbreaking Ceremony Launches Construction of New NASA Causeway Bridge*
_
Today, Lt. Governor Jeanette Nuñez, the Florida Department of Transportation (FDOT), Space Florida, and NASA hosted a groundbreaking ceremony for the new NASA Causeway Bridge, a $126 million project to build two high-level fixed bridges over the Indian River, providing a new gateway to Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Space Force Station. 

The existing NASA Causeway has twin 2,993-foot-long bascule bridges, originally built in 1964 by the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers. During the Apollo and Space Shuttle programs, the bridges were vital for transportation of space-bound payloads to the launch facilities.

As the new bridges to Florida’s future spaceflights, the new 4,025-foot-long spans will be the key corridor for commercial spaceflights for SpaceX and Blue Origin.

Construction of the new spans begins this month. Traffic to and from the Space Center and launch facilities will remain open throughout the project. Motorists should expect to be driving on these new bridges by the end of 2025._






Groundbreaking Ceremony Launches Construction of New NASA Causeway Bridge


Today, Lt. Governor Jeanette Nuñez, the Florida Department of Transportation (FDOT), Space Florida, and NASA hosted a groundbreaking ceremony for the new NASA Causeway Bridge, a $126 million project to build two high-level fixed bridges over the Indian River, providing a new gateway to Kennedy...



www.fdot.gov





Location: Google Maps


----------



## cuartango




----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new freeway-to-freeway interchange has opened to traffic yesterday near San Diego: the CA-11 / CA-125 / CA-905 interchange near the Otay Mesa border crossing.









New Freeway Routes Connect Chula Vista, East County to Otay Mesa


Local and state officials from the U.S. and Mexico gathered on Thursday to celebrate the completion of freeway connectors that will provide direct access to Otay Mesa from Chula Vista and East County.




www.nbcsandiego.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Crews complete all major work on Loop 101 widening project *
_
*New lanes, improvements finished along 13 miles of Pima Freeway *

The final major components of the Loop 101 Improvement Project in the north Valley have been completed following the last scheduled full weekend closure for lane-marking work, according to the Arizona Department of Transportation. 

ADOT’s $185 million project, which started in Jan. 2019, has added a fourth regular (general purpose) lane in each direction along 13 miles of Loop 101. _






Crews complete all major work on Loop 101 widening project | ADOT







azdot.gov


----------



## sponge_bob

Is the Highway Trust Fund where the federal gas tax goes annually???


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, the federal tax gas is going into the Highway Trust Fund.

The Highway Trust Fund was created in 1956 to fund the construction of the Interstate Highway system. It was a fully user pays-user benefits principle. The whole system paid for itself. 

However the HTF has been running at a deficit for decades, mainly for two reasons: the lack of indexation of the federal gas tax, and broading the scope from Interstate Highways to other purposes.


----------



## sponge_bob

I know it has become increasingly financially irrelevant but I did not realise it is spent, in part, on non interstate projects too. Is there an earmark/percentile for public transport as well. ?


----------



## geogregor

sponge_bob said:


> Is there an earmark/percentile for public transport as well. ?


As far as I know they do fund some public transport projects but I'm not sure if it is set percentage or if it is done on case by case basis.


----------



## xzmattzx

I can't find the link anymore, but the northern section of the Central Susquehanna Valley Throughway is supposed to open in late summer 2022.


----------



## geogregor




----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Fern Hollow Bridge in Pittsburgh collapsed.

location: Google Maps


----------



## geogregor

Oh irony:









Ten people injured in Pittsburgh bridge collapse


President Biden saw the collapsed structure during a pre-planned visit to discuss infrastructure.



www.bbc.co.uk







> The collapse happened just hours before President Joe Biden was set to arrive in the city to talk infrastructure.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Pennsylvania is known to have a large number of poor bridges. They ranked #2 in overall number and #5 in percentage poor bridges. 

They know this, the state legislature created the opportunity in 2012 to use PPP (P3) contracts to replace and build infrastructure. They used this in 2015 when they awarded a concession to replace 558 bridges in the state, mostly smaller bridges for local communities. However, as this incident shows, there is still a lot of work to be done.

Bridge and pavement condition vary quite widely in the U.S. A small number of states contain the bulk of poor Interstate pavement and poor bridges.

However the situation is not as bleak as many media outlets make you want to believe. According to FHWA data, the number of deficient bridges dropped from 124,000 (22%) in 1992 to 45,000 (7%) in 2020. However it makes a big difference if the reporter is in or around New York / Los Angeles, or somewhere in Florida or Arizona.


----------



## [atomic]

I just found this tweet from 2018: You can clearly see 2 steel wires to replace the rusted member.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1078885655634157569


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Fern Hollow Bridge in Pittsburgh collapsed.
> 
> location: Google Maps


Any casualties? Seems like that bus had a rough time...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Apparently there were 10 injuries, none life-threatening. They say that the articulated bus was outbound (in the morning) so it didn't have many passengers. 

I wonder how much an articulated bus weighs, and if it was close to the weight limit of 26 tons (24 metric tons).


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> Apparently there were 10 injuries, none life-threatening. They say that the articulated bus was outbound (in the morning) so it didn't have many passengers.
> 
> I wonder how much an articulated bus weighs, and if it was close to the weight limit of 26 tons (24 metric tons).


A bus like that should weigh 16-18 metric tons empty.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They brought in the big iron to remove the bus:


----------



## g.spinoza

While going through my old pictures I found this one, taken on CO 119 just outside Boulder:










Please tell me this is a joke.


----------



## cuartango




----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Officials break ground U.S. Highway 82 bypass in Greenville *

_On Monday, February 28, Central Transportation Commissioner Willie Simmons joined officials to break ground on a major transportation infrastructure construction project in Washington County. 

The project provides for the construction of approximately nine miles of four-lane highway known as the U.S. Highway 82 Greenville Bypass from State Route 1 to Leland. The groundbreaking ceremony was held at the Greenville Higher Education building on Monday. 

The project is expected to bring economic development opportunities to Greenville and Leland, and is one of the largest projects that the Mississippi Department of Transportation (MDOT) has bid to contractors. Work will officially begin in March 2022.

The $137 million project was awarded to Eutaw Construction Company and is expected to be completed by fall 2025. _

Press release: Officials break ground U.S. Highway 82 bypass in Greenville

This bypass is built to freeway standards. It feeds into the western part of the bypass between the Mississippi River Bridge and State Route 1 which was built between 2008 and 2012 except for the actual paving works, so this freeway has been unfinished for 10 years now.


----------



## Jschmuck

Construction on the southern Lincoln, Nebraska bypass:

image storage


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*State Route 189 improvement project nears completion in Nogales *
_
*ADOT’s $134 million project to boost economy and safety*

The Arizona Department of Transportation is nearing completion on the $134 million project to improve international trade and safety on the 3.75-mile State Route 189, with a new connection that more seamlessly links the international port of entry at Mariposa Road with Interstate 19.

The upgrades to SR 189 include flyover ramps connecting the highway with I-19, creating grade separation on a key local intersection, eliminating the need for commercial trucks to stop multiple times between the international border and I-19. Since the ramps opened in late February, the infrastructure improvement is helping speed the flow of commerce and attract even more trade between Mexico and Arizona. _

Full press release: State Route 189 improvement project nears completion in Nogales | ADOT


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some scenes of the replacement of the Governor Harry W. Nice Memorial Bridge of US 301 over the Potomac River at the Maryland-Virginia state line.


03-08-22 High Level Aerial by Maryland Transportation Authority, on Flickr


03-08-22 High Level East by Maryland Transportation Authority, on Flickr


03-08-22 High Level West by Maryland Transportation Authority, on Flickr


----------



## xzmattzx

It's about time they widen to 4 lanes!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction is underway at the McClugage Bridge of U.S. Route 150 in Peoria, Illinois.


DJI_0005 by Illinois Department of Transportation, on Flickr


DJI_0027 by Illinois Department of Transportation, on Flickr


DJI_0269 by Illinois Department of Transportation, on Flickr


DJI_0223 by Illinois Department of Transportation, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi

US-6 Highway, the view from Tonopah NV to the Extraterrestrial Highway.

More about this later!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A groundbreaking ceremony was held today to expand 12.5 miles (20 km) of US 14 in Minnesota to a four lane divided highway from New Ulm to Nicollet. It's scheduled to be completed in October 2023.

This is the final stage to create a 110 mile (180 km) four lane divided / partial freeway, all the way from New Ulm to Rochester. 

This corridor of US 14 has several regional cities on its route. New Ulm has a population of 14,000 and is the westernmost city of significance on US 14 in Minnesota.









Highway 14 expansion between Nicollet and New Ulm officially underway


Detours are already in place to reroute drivers along highways 68, 15 and 169.




www.keyc.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The bridge over the Arkansas River in Tulsa, Oklahoma. It's part of the Gilcrease Expressway which is under construction. This photo was from January.












https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/gilcrease-bridge-over-arkansas-river-nearing-completion-tollway-expected-to-open-in-summer/article_d2c14b80-71b3-11ec-8c3e-8b19606a1a79.html


----------



## JMBasquiat

ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction is underway at the McClugage Bridge of U.S. Route 150 in Peoria, Illinois.


New pictures, courtesy of the Illinois Department of Transportation:


----------



## Jschmuck

An image of construction works on Wisconsin state highway 15. A new bypass of Hortonville, WI where WI-15 will be a 4-lane divided highway:



Wisconsin Department of Transportation WIS 15 Expansion - US 45 - Lily of the Valley Dr. (wisconsindot.gov)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*New Wekiva Parkway Section Achieves Next-Level Mobility, Wildlife Protections*
_
The Florida Department of Transportation (FDOT) is set to open the longest section of the Wekiva Parkway (State Road (S.R.) 429) as soon as Monday, May 16. This milestone marks a dramatic leap forward in completing Central Florida’s beltway, while helping to protect the resources surrounding the Wekiva River. 

The four-laned parkway will bring convenience to area residents, making travel easier and reducing commute times between Sanford and Mount Dora, among other destinations. Motorists will now be able to drive for more than 6 miles on the new elevated roadway, getting on or off at the S.R. 429 interchange near Camp Challenge Road in Lake County and via ramps just west of Longwood Markham Road in Seminole County.

The parkway features all electronic tolling for the greatest customer convenience and to keep traffic moving. Motorists are encouraged to have a SunPASS or E-PASS to take advantage of the greatest travel savings. Those without an electronic transponder may pay their toll via Toll-by-Plate. The toll for this section for two-axle vehicles is $1.00 for SunPASS customers and $1.25 for those using Toll-by-Plate. 

The $1.6 billion Wekiva Parkway (S.R. 429) will connect to S.R. 417, with the entire parkway expected to be open to traffic in early 2023. FDOT opened the first of 14 parkway sections in January 2016. The Wekiva Parkway was the first expressway in Central Florida to feature all electronic tolling. _

Press release: New Wekiva Parkway Section Achieves Next-Level Mobility, Wildlife Protections

Florida State Road 429 forms the western beltway of Orlando. The section to open runs from Exit 44 to Exit 50. It is mentioned to be a six mile elevated road, though it's not a bridge structure for the most part. 

Google Earth has recently satellite imagery from that area: Google Maps


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Gov. Justice announces massive road project to connect Welch with Coalfields Expressway*
_
Gov. Jim Justice hosted an event today near the site where the state’s newest major highway through his Roads To Prosperity program will connect the Town of Welch with the Coalfields Expressway. 

The Governor joined officials with the West Virginia Division of Highways (WVDOH) to announce that he has approved the bid award for this $147.6 million project to Bizzack Construction of Lexington, Kentucky. 

Roadwork will involve building a 5.12-mile section of highway from Welch to WV 16, connecting the southern West Virginia town with the Coalfields Expressway. 

The project includes the construction of two ramps, two bridges, and will require more than 16 million yards of excavation. 

A formal event commemorating the beginning of construction on the project will be held soon.

The project is expected to be complete in the summer of 2026. 

Future plans are also in the works to build a five-mile stretch of the Coalfields Expressway from Mullens to Twin Falls State Park, and a three-mile link from Twin Falls toward Pineville.

Once all planned sections of the Expressway are completed, it will eventually connect the West Virginia Turnpike at Beckley with US 23 at Slate, Virginia, opening the southern coalfields to never-before-seen economic development opportunities. _

Press release: Gov. Justice announces massive road project to connect Welch with Coalfields Expressway


General location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## JMBasquiat

ChrisZwolle said:


> *New Wekiva Parkway Section Achieves Next-Level Mobility, Wildlife Protections*
> 
> _The Florida Department of Transportation (FDOT) is set to open the longest section of the Wekiva Parkway (State Road (S.R.) 429) as soon as Monday, May 16. This milestone marks a dramatic leap forward in completing Central Florida’s beltway, while helping to protect the resources surrounding the Wekiva River. _


I've been to the area around Wekiva River and it's really beautiful. Mount Dora is a cute little town. Wekiva Springs Park is a hidden gem of sorts.


----------



## xzmattzx

The northern section of the Central Susquehanna Valley Thruway will open this July!




> *Nearly mile-long Susquehanna River bridge in central Pa. to open in July: PennDOT*
> 
> 
> The northern section of the Central Susquehanna Valley Thruway (CSVT) which includes a nearly mile-long bridge across the West Branch of the Susquehanna River will be open to traffic in July.
> 
> Ted F. Deptula, a Pennsylvania Department of Transportation assistant construction engineer, called it “great news” when he announced it Friday at the Greater Susquehanna Valley Chamber of Commerce Transportation Committee meeting.
> 
> The 4,545-foot-long bridge was virtually completed in late 2020 and is being used by construction vehicles but walkers and bicyclists will be the first members of the public to cross it, added Matt Beck, a PennDOT plans engineer.
> 
> It is planned to allow them access to the highway and bridge for a few hours on a Saturday in late June, he said.
> 
> A combined ribbon-cutting and groundbreaking ceremony will be held in the same time frame, he said.
> 
> The nearly $115.2 million earthmoving contract for the CSVT’s southern section was executed this week with Trumbull Corp. of Pittsburgh, Deptula said.
> 
> The contractor anticipates starting tree clearing and survey work next week, he said.
> 
> ...











Nearly mile-long Susquehanna River bridge in central Pa. to open in July: PennDOT


Bicyclists and walkers will get the first public use of the northern section of the Central Susquehanna Valley Thruway.




www.pennlive.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Drone footage of Florida State Road 23 / First Coast Expressway, which is the southwest beltway of Jacksonville, Florida. The southern half is currently under construction, the northern half is in service. The project includes a couple of DDIs.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Rodanthe Bridge (also known as the 'jughandle bridge') finally opened to traffic today in the Outer Banks of North Carolina.

This 2.4 mile (3.9 km) bridge bypasses an erosion-prone part of NC-12, which is the coastal highway across the Outer Banks (a series of barrier islands on the coast).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552731364683911168


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*SR-55 Improvement Project Gets Underway in Orange County*
_
State, federal and local officials gathered today to mark the start of construction on the SR-55 Improvement Project, which is intended to help improve travel times in central Orange County along one of the most heavily congested freeways in Southern California. The $475 million project is funded through a combination of local, state, and federal funds, including $140 million from Senate Bill (SB) 1, the Road Repair and Accountability Act of 2017. 

Led by the Orange County Transportation Authority in partnership with Caltrans, the project will add one regular lane and one carpool lane in each direction of SR-55 between I-5 near Santa Ana and Tustin and I-405 near Irvine and Costa Mesa. It will also add merge lanes to help drivers more smoothly enter and exit the freeway.

In addition to constructing the new lanes, the project will improve four bridges that span the freeway, construct retaining walls, reconfigure on- and off-ramps, relocate utilities and make improvements to local streets._

Full release: News - SR-55 Improvement Project Gets Underway in Orange County










Photo by the Orange County Register:

















Work to widen congested 55 Freeway kicks off


The project, which will take four years to complete, will add new regular and carpool lanes to the cramped 55 Freeway.




www.ocregister.com


----------



## cuartango

Traffic in LA is crazy as hell!


----------



## geogregor




----------



## ChrisZwolle

A six mile segment of the Gilcrease Expresway in Tulsa, Oklahoma will open soon: late August or early September:



https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/watch-now-gilcrease-turnpike-nears-completion/article_649ca430-0f5e-11ed-ba06-fb386c84e8b0.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Gov. Justice holds groundbreaking ceremony for new section of Coalfields Expressway*

_Gov. Jim Justice joined West Virginia Department of Transportation officials today for a ceremony to celebrate the start of work on a major road project to connect the Town of Welch with the Coalfields Expressway.

The $147.6 million project – which is part of the Governor’s Roads To Prosperity program – will be completed by Bizzack Construction of Lexington, KY.

Roadwork involves building a 5.12-mile section of highway from Welch to WV 16, connecting the southern West Virginia town with the Coalfields Expressway. 

The project includes the construction of two ramps, two bridges, and will require more than 16 million yards of excavation.

Future plans are also in the works to build a five-mile stretch of the Coalfields Expressway from Mullens to Twin Falls State Park, and a three-mile link from Twin Falls toward Pineville.

Once all planned sections of the Expressway are completed, it will eventually connect the West Virginia Turnpike at Beckley with US 23 at Slate, Virginia, opening the southern coalfields to never-before-seen economic development opportunities. _

Full press release: Gov. Justice holds groundbreaking ceremony for new section of Coalfields Expressway

Location of project: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ATLDETguy

The Grand Traverse County Road Commission is planning to build a $100 million bridge that would cross the Boardman River. If built, it would be the third longest bridge in Michigan.
*$100 million bridge planned for Traverse City would be third longest in state*










> The Grand Traverse County Road Commission has been working for decades to build a new crossing over the Boardman River, the report said. The board recently voted to accept Hartman-Hammond as the preferred location.
> 
> If everything goes smoothly, it will be another six years before vehicles are driving over the river at that spot, the report said. Environmental review, property acquisition, design/engineering will all come before an estimated two-year construction process. Federal, state and local funding will also need to come through.











$100 million bridge planned for Traverse City would be fourth longest in state


Excluding international crossings, the bridge would be shorter than only the Mackinac Bridge and the Zilwaukee Bridge.




www.mlive.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The replacement for the Governor Harry W. Nice Memorial Bridge across the Potomac River on the Virginia-Maryland state line has advanced significantly.


08-10-22 Virginia Looking East by Maryland Transportation Authority, on Flickr


08-10-22 Project Overview by Maryland Transportation Authority, on Flickr


08-10-22 Main Channel Span by Maryland Transportation Authority, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The new California State Route 132 freeway in western Modesto will open to traffic on September 15:



https://www.modbee.com/news/local/article264648959.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A groundbreaking ceremony was held yesterday for the construction of a new Port of Entry (border crossing) between the United States and Mexico at Otay Mesa, California. This is the final stage of the State Route 905 (potential future I-905) which will link San Diego and Tijuana. The new port of entry is scheduled for completion in 2024.









U.S., Mexican Officials Break Ground on New Otay East Port of Entry


U.S. officials and Mexican dignitaries gathered Monday to commemorate a groundbreaking of the new port of entry for the California-Baja California region, Otay Mesa East, expected to open in 2024.




timesofsandiego.com


----------



## cuartango




----------



## geogregor




----------



## g.spinoza

geogregor said:


>


The "reduce carbon footprint" argument is going to be less and less important the more electric cars gain traction.
And roundabouts won't "reduce the number of incidents" as the anchor says at the beginning: as a matter of fact accidents will increase, but they will be a lot less severe.
Roundabouts occupy more space than a regular intersection and they are a nightmare for cyclists.

I'm not a huge fan of roundabouts, they give too much space to individual judgement (and in Italy that means prevarication). Wasn't there an article a few months ago about England starting to reduce the number of roundabouts?


----------



## geogregor

g.spinoza said:


> I'm not a huge fan of roundabouts, they give too much space to individual judgement (and in Italy that means prevarication). Wasn't there an article a few months ago about England starting to reduce the number of roundabouts?


I think they work mostly better than traffic controlled intersections. Of course not everywhere, in dense city centers there are space constrains etc.

I haven't heard about reducing number of roundabouts in England. Some of them might get upgraded to grade separation etc. but in general roundabouts are ubiquitous and are here to stay.


----------



## g.spinoza

geogregor said:


> I haven't heard about reducing number of roundabouts in England. Some of them might get upgraded to grade separation etc. but in general roundabouts are ubiquitous and are here to stay.


I think it was this article here:








'Traffic lights are so dictatorial' ... but are roundabouts on the way out?


The UK is quietly replacing roundabouts with traffic lights. The US is doing the exact opposite. Both cite safety and traffic flow. So who is right?




www.theguardian.com





It's from 2015, I thought it was more recent.


----------



## geogregor

g.spinoza said:


> I think it was this article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Traffic lights are so dictatorial' ... but are roundabouts on the way out?
> 
> 
> The UK is quietly replacing roundabouts with traffic lights. The US is doing the exact opposite. Both cite safety and traffic flow. So who is right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from 2015, I thought it was more recent.



I wouldn't say that it is major movement. Yes, some road layouts are changed from roundabouts, especially in urban areas (where they often go for some weird solutions like "peninsula" in Elephant & Castle in London) but those are limited interventions.

US definitely has space for many more roundabouts. Good to see them spreading there.

About dispute in Texas:









Contractor on paused $930M Texas bridge backs down over design dispute | New Civil Engineer


TxDOT put a pause on construction of the bridge in July after a report from independent consultant Systra International Bridge Technologies (IBT)




www.newcivilengineer.com







> TxDOT put a pause on construction of the bridge in July after a report from independent consultant Systra International Bridge Technologies (IBT) highlighted a wealth of design issues that did not meet code standards and threatened the structure’s safety. Flatiron Dragados and the project engineers Arup-Carlos Fernandez Casado refuted that there were any issues and refused to change the plan.
> 
> Following several unsuccessful attempts to hash out the issues and come to an agreement, TxDOT served the contractor a notice of default on 16 August, giving it 15 days to agree to make changes or be removed from the project.
> 
> The contractor has now made a u-turn in light of the ultimatum. In a letter to TxDOT, it says it will:
> 
> 
> Address, to TxDOT’s satisfaction, the concerns raised in the IBT reports
> Absorb all reasonable future design and construction costs to address the concerns raised in the IBT reports
> Establish a culture change strategy to mutually improve the working relationship between TxDOT and Flatiron Dragados
> Along with TxDOT, Flatiron Dragados will notify the Dispute Review Panel and the Dispute Review Board that pending matters and associated deadlines shall be paused while the two parties engage in “serious and sustained” efforts to resolve all open disputes between them
> Flatiron Dragados has also submitted a preliminary schedule and action plan on how it will address the concerns raised in the IBT reports.
> 
> TxDOT has not yet withdrawn its notice of default, as the action plan has not yet been agreed, but says that “a path to resolution may be possible through a formal agreement” between the two parties.
> 
> Flatiron Dragados has responded, saying “with mutual reasonableness and respect, we can […] fulfil our mutual responsibility to safely and successfully complete this project that is so vital to the Corpus Christi Region and the State of Texas”.
> 
> The Corpus Christi Harbor Bridge is a cable-stayed bridge being built to carry the US 181 highway across Corpus Christi Ship Channel in Texas as a replacement for the existing six-lane Harbor Bridge, which carries 26,000 vehicles daily and opened in 1959. The original needs replacing because it lacks hard shoulders, has a steep grade and an accident rate that is higher than the state average. The New Harbor Bridge will have a main span length of 506m, a main tower height of 164m and a clearance of 62.5m above the water. It is designed to last 170 years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Roundabouts also make U-turning easier. Even for semi trucks. It can eliminate left turns in commercial strips, which are one of the most dangerous types of turns. It makes it easier to apply a raised median, which also improves safety and pedestrian crossings. 

But roundabout implementation needs to be reviewed on a case-by-case basis. It's not necessarily suitable everywhere. 

I've noticed in France that some roundabouts are difficult to get onto during rush hour if you're not in the dominant traffic flow. On the other hand, it's still shorter than waiting for a traffic signal.


----------



## xzmattzx

Roundabouts are good for suburban areas where all four entrances to an intersection carry relatively equal traffic. Then no entrance gets unfair priority. But they also work best when traffic isn't too dense. In other words, if the chances of hitting the roundabout and not having to yield to a car already in it are high for all entrance points, then it's a no-brainer. Waiting due to yielding is when roundabouts begin to get on par with traffic lights or stop signs.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Colorado Highway 21 (Powers Boulevard) and Research Parkway new Diverging Diamond Interchange opening to traffic this week*
_
The Colorado Department of Transportation and contractor partner Kraemer North America have reached major project milestone and will open the new interchange Wednesday morning. Crews will reinstate through access on Research Parkway under the new Colorado Highway 21 bridge and remove the current hook ramps north and south of the interchange. The new interchange at CO 21 and Research Parkway replaces the at-grade intersection with a new, innovative Diverging Diamond Interchange (DDI) and an overpass for CO 21 traffic to move continuously through the intersection over Research Parkway. _

Press release: Colorado Highway 21 (Powers Boulevard) and Research Parkway new Diverging Diamond Interchange opening to traffic this week










Colorado State Highway 21 is an arterial road on the east side of Colorado Springs (I-25 travels through the west side of the city). Colorado Springs is a fast-growing urban area. About 5 miles of SH 21 is now turned into a freeway-style road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new stretch of freeway opens to traffic in Modesto, California, today:









Caltrans, District 10


Caltrans, the City of Modesto - City Hall and Stanislaus County today celebrated completion of Phase One of the State Route 132 West Project, a new 3.5-mile expressway alignment to relieve traffic...




www.facebook.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*West Seattle Bridge reopens after 2 ½-year closure*
_
*The West Seattle Bridge reopened to the public tonight after being closed 2 ½ years for repairs by the Seattle Department of Transportation (SDOT). The main bridge entrances opened to traffic and crews continued to remove barricades at the other on-ramps and detour signs throughout the peninsula.*

The repairs to the West Seattle Bridge included nearly 60 miles of steel cables post-tensioned to form the new backbone of the bridge. Each of the cables was anchored into new specialized concrete blocks woven into the bridge and capable of holding more than 20 million pounds of force.

The new post-tensioning system works in tandem with other repairs to the bridge, including an extensive network of more than 100,000 square feet of reinforced carbon fiber sheets wrapped inside and outside the bridge walls and over 240 gallons of epoxy injected into cracked concrete.

These repair systems have prepared the bridge to handle the weight of vehicles and decades of seasonal temperature changes. With these repairs complete, the bridge is much stronger than it was before and will last for decades to come.

Recent tests demonstrated that the repairs were performing as expected and the bridge was strong enough to support the thousands of vehicles expected to cross it each day. Our engineers and bridge specialists will continue to closely monitor the bridge using cameras, sensors, and frequent in-person inspections._

More: West Seattle Bridge reopens after 2 ½-year closure - SDOT Blog


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This satellite image from October 2021 shows the bypass of La Joya, Texas to be significantly advanced. It is advertised as the 'US 83 Relief Route', though it's more or less an extension of Interstate 2.

Earlier this year, it was reported to be completed in spring 2023.









U.S. 83 relief route project expected to be completed next spring


Construction is expected to wrap up by spring 2023 on a new corridor that will serve as a relief route along U.S. 83.




www.krgv.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Recommended watch: what happened at the Corpus Christi Harbor Bridge?


----------



## geogregor

ChrisZwolle said:


> Recommended watch: what happened at the Corpus Christi Harbor Bridge?


Definitely worth watching. I still don't get how TxDOT allowed for construction to progress when they knew about the foundations issues for a while.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hurricane Ian caused significant damage to Sanibel Causeway near Fort Myers, Florida.

Location: Google Maps


----------



## cuartango

^^ That is scary!


----------



## geogregor

Wow, I crossed that causeway in 2001, during my first visit to Florida.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The new US 301 Nice-Middleton Bridge across the Potomac River opened to traffic on October 12, 2022. It replaced a two-lane span built in 1940.

Folks complain that the new bridge is too narrow, as there are no shoulders, tall barriers and no pedestrian/bike paths.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Gov. Ricketts, Dept. of Transportation Celebrate Latest Completion of Heartland Expressway*
_
Today, Governor Pete Ricketts, the Nebraska Department of Transportation (NDOT), and other state and local dignitaries gathered to celebrate progress on construction of the Heartland Expressway. Today’s ceremony marked the completion of 14 miles to connect the four-lane, divided expressway from Nebraska Highway Link 62A (east of Minatare) to Alliance. 

The Heartland Expressway is a federally designated, high-priority corridor. When completed, the Heartland Expressway will provide multilane, divided highway access between Rapid City, South Dakota and Denver, Colorado via Alliance; Scottsbluff; and Brush, Colorado.

IHC-Scott, Inc. of Centennial, Colorado was awarded the $32 million contract to complete the 14-mile segment of the Heartland Expressway from the L-62A / US-385 junction north toward Alliance. Work began in the spring of 2021 and included grading, safety improvements, and expansion of the roadway._









Gov. Ricketts, Dept. of Transportation Celebrate Latest Completion of Heartland Expressway


Media Contacts: Alex Reuss, Governor’s Office, 402-471-1970 Jeni Campa, Dept. of Transportation, 402-479-4512 Media Release: Gov. Ricketts, Dept. of Transportation Celebrate Latest Completion of Heartland Expressway Gov. Ricketts (center), NDOT Director John Selmer (right) and Alliance Mayor...




governor.nebraska.gov





The Heartland Expressway:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A groundbreaking ceremony was held in Bend, Oregon on October 17, to improve US 97 and US 20 on the north side of this rapid growing area. It's called the Bend North Corridor.

A portion of US 97 will be built on a new alignment along a railroad corridor, in what appears to be a freeway-style facility. It's only about 2 miles long though.

Completion is scheduled in late 2024.









▶️ Bend North Corridor project breaks ground


After years of talking about it, the work on the Bend North Corridor Project is beginning.A ceremony was held Monday morning with several state and local officials sticking golden shovels into the g




centraloregondaily.com


----------



## xzmattzx

ChrisZwolle said:


> *Gov. Ricketts, Dept. of Transportation Celebrate Latest Completion of Heartland Expressway*
> 
> _Today, Governor Pete Ricketts, the Nebraska Department of Transportation (NDOT), and other state and local dignitaries gathered to celebrate progress on construction of the Heartland Expressway. Today’s ceremony marked the completion of 14 miles to connect the four-lane, divided expressway from Nebraska Highway Link 62A (east of Minatare) to Alliance.
> 
> The Heartland Expressway is a federally designated, high-priority corridor. When completed, the Heartland Expressway will provide multilane, divided highway access between Rapid City, South Dakota and Denver, Colorado via Alliance; Scottsbluff; and Brush, Colorado.
> 
> IHC-Scott, Inc. of Centennial, Colorado was awarded the $32 million contract to complete the 14-mile segment of the Heartland Expressway from the L-62A / US-385 junction north toward Alliance. Work began in the spring of 2021 and included grading, safety improvements, and expansion of the roadway._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gov. Ricketts, Dept. of Transportation Celebrate Latest Completion of Heartland Expressway
> 
> 
> Media Contacts: Alex Reuss, Governor’s Office, 402-471-1970 Jeni Campa, Dept. of Transportation, 402-479-4512 Media Release: Gov. Ricketts, Dept. of Transportation Celebrate Latest Completion of Heartland Expressway Gov. Ricketts (center), NDOT Director John Selmer (right) and Alliance Mayor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> governor.nebraska.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Heartland Expressway:


Is the bypass around Kimball a completed part of this project?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An under construction bridge collapsed in Kearney, Missouri yesterday. There are reports of 1 fatality and 3 injured.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A 10 mile / 16 kilometer extension of Texas State Highway 249 opens to traffic this weekend (could even be today), northwest of Houston. This road is a super two road, called the 'Aggie Expressway'. Unlike the Montgomery County section, this part of Texas 249 is not tolled. 

The design for this project was changed a number of times. It's part of a project to connect Houston to College Station (Aggie is a nickname for Texas A&M University in College Station). Most of Texas 249 is a freeway-type facility (mostly tolled), but this is so far into the rural areas in Grimes County that they decided on a super two expressway. It is planned to eventually become a four lane freeway though.

Texas 249 features a fairly large number of bridges in this area, for drainage and ecological reasons. There are 13 bridges that appear to have such a function, in addition to bridges going over roads and railroads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The North Entrance of Yellowstone National Park reopens on November 1, between Gardiner, Montana and Mammoth Hot Springs, Wyoming. This is the unofficial US 89 (U.S. Routes are not signed through Yellowstone N.P.)

The original road was completely destroyed by flooding in June 2022. It was entirely washed out on 5 locations on the Montana side.

The new North Entrance has been rebuilt higher on the hills by upgrading a narrow gravel road to a two-lane paved road. It's quite a challenge to design and construct this in so little time!


Old Gardiner Road improvements: October 24, 2022 (2) by Yellowstone National Park, on Flickr


Old Gardiner Road improvements: October 24, 2022 (6) by Yellowstone National Park, on Flickr


Old Gardiner Road improvements: October 24, 2022 (4) by Yellowstone National Park, on Flickr


Old Gardiner Road improvements: October 24, 2022 (9) by Yellowstone National Park, on Flickr


Old Gardiner Road improvements: October 24, 2022 (3) by Yellowstone National Park, on Flickr


----------



## xzmattzx

My brother works in Yellowstone N.P.; I'll have to see if he can get some pictures of it. He wraps up work there on November 4.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*UDOT and local elected *_*officials open final new interchange on U.S. 89*

*New Antelope Drive interchange in Layton improves access to and from the highway, provides a new connection between local neighborhoods*

UDOT announced today that a new US-89 interchange at Antelope Drive in Layton is now open. This interchange provides a new crossing over US-89 to connect neighborhoods on both sides of the highway and will help traffic flow more safely and smoothly.

It is the fourth and final new interchange built as part of the current US-89 reconstruction in eastern Davis County. Interchanges at 400 North in Fruit Heights and Oak Hills Drive and Gordon Avenue in Layton opened last year. 

The US-89 highway project is the second-largest currently under construction in Utah. It includes the reconstruction and widening of a nine-mile section of the highway, along with building the four new interchanges.

Work on the US-89 project continues with construction of new bridges at Nicholls Road in Fruit Heights and Crestwood Road in Layton, along with final paving of the highway and completion of sign, sidewalk and driveway installation. Construction on the project is scheduled for completion in late 2023._


Press release: UDOT and local elected officials open final new interchange on U.S. 89

This means that US 89 is now a controlled-access highway from I-15 in Farmington to I-84 near Ogden, basically creating a parallel freeway to I-15 in this area.


----------



## brewerfan386

"_Somewhere in Wisconsin (Wisconsin)..._"

New US 53/ 63 interchange in Trego:








WisDOT

New US 51/ WIS 22/ WIS 60 roundabout in North Leeds:








WisDOT


----------



## geogregor

brewerfan386 said:


> "_Somewhere in Wisconsin (Wisconsin)..._"
> 
> New US 53/ 63 interchange in Trego:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WisDOT
> 
> New US 51/ WIS 22/ WIS 60 roundabout in North Leeds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WisDOT


Very "European", looking at landscape it could be in Poland, fore example somewhere along the S61 or S19


----------



## RipleyLV

Interesting roundabout design in North Leeds. I wonder how the signage looks like.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Southland Awarded $596 Million SR 23 Bridge Project over St. Johns River for the Florida Department of Transportation*
_
Southland Holdings, LLC (“Southland”) announced today it has been awarded a $596 million contract to construct a new bridge over the St. Johns River near Jacksonville for the Florida Department of Transportation (“FDOT”). The project will be completed by Southland’s Transportation segment. 

The scope of work includes constructing a new four-lane, 1.8-mile bridge over the St. Johns River connecting Clay and St. Johns Counties. The new bridge’s vertical clearance will be twenty feet higher from the water than the existing bridge, which will improve marine commerce in the region. Also included in the scope is the removal of the existing bridge after the new span opens. Construction is expected to start in 2023. _

Full release: Southland Awarded $596 Million SR 23 Bridge Project over St. Johns River for the Florida Department of Transportation

This is part of the 'First Coast Expressway', which is Florida State Road 23, or the Jacksonville outer beltway. 

The project is still listed at $ 334 million at the FDOT website: Project Details This is nearly double that estimate. Inflation...


----------

